# Hvide Sande 2012



## LAC (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo freunde des hvide sande threads,

als kleines weihnachtsgeschenk, eröffne ich hiermit für euch, den aktuellen hvide sande thread  2012. :m
Beobachte ich in den letzten jahren, den hvide sande thread, so stelle ich fest, dass er durch seine jährliche vergrößerung, inzwischen eine grenze erreicht hat, die traumhaft ist. Mit seinen über 116.000 hits und ca. 2500 antworten ist er einer den wenigen, die zu den ganz großen im anglerboard gehören.
Die zahlen sprechen eine deutliche sprache und so entwickelte sich u.a. seit zwei jahren vor ort, ein jährliches anglerboard treffen in den sommermonaten.

Für diese positive entwicklung hat jeder bordie hier im thread beigetragen. Ich danke allen, die mit fachlichen aber auch mit lustigen postings,  diesen thread farbenfroh gestaltet haben - so soll es weiter gehen im  jahre 2012. 

Es soll ein platz werden, wo jeder, ob laie oder profi, fragen stellen kann bzw. sein wissen, betreffend der angelei und vieles mehr wie z.b. fangberichte posten kann. In  unseren reihen sind wissenschaftler, angelprofis, anfänger und personen  die hier vor ort leben, vertreten. Es sind menschen wie du und ich, die  alle die angelei lieben und auf jede frage, eine gezielte antwort geben  können. 
Es lohnt sich, mal einen blick im hvide sande 2012 thread zu werfen,  denn hier kann man sich bestens über die fischarten, fangplätze und  -methoden sowie über die aktuellen neuigkeiten  vor ort informieren.
Dieser thread soll eine bereicherung für deinen angelurlaub werden.

Wünsche allen ein frohes weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Hook007 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Sehr schön geschieben gefällt mir!! #6


----------



## prinz1980 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dem schließe ich mich an und werde mein bestes dazu beitragen das es so bleibt


----------



## Floschi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich lese hier schon länger immer mal mit, habe mich aber erst jetzt getraut mich anzumelden 

Ich bin nächstes Jahr Mitte April in Hvide Sande und konnte eines der Hausboote im alten Hafen ergattern. Hat hier jemand Ahnung, ob ich da was von der Terrasse aus fangen kann? #c

Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl zwischen die Massen an der Schleuse drücken |kopfkrat oder meine Brandungsangel auspacken...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Floschi,

Erstmal willkommen an board. Im Hafen Glaub ich hat hier noch nicht so ausgiebig getestet, deswegen sag ich mal probiers einfach aus. In der Brandung sollte auch was gehen. Im hafen sowie so.

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten rutsch in 2012!!! Und viel spass in HS, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal persönlich. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Ich lese hier schon länger immer mal mit, habe mich aber erst jetzt getraut mich anzumelden
> 
> Ich bin nächstes Jahr Mitte April in Hvide Sande und konnte eines der Hausboote im alten Hafen ergattern. Hat hier jemand Ahnung, ob ich da was von der Terrasse aus fangen kann? #c
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl zwischen die Massen an der Schleuse drücken |kopfkrat oder meine Brandungsangel auspacken...


 


Hallo Floschi,#h

nimm eine leichte Feederrute mit.Dann kannst du es im Schaukelstuhl auf kleine Butt versuchen.


----------



## LAC (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Ich lese hier schon länger immer mal mit, habe mich aber erst jetzt getraut mich anzumelden
> 
> Ich bin nächstes Jahr Mitte April in Hvide Sande und konnte eines der Hausboote im alten Hafen ergattern. Hat hier jemand Ahnung, ob ich da was von der Terrasse aus fangen kann? #c
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl zwischen die Massen an der Schleuse drücken |kopfkrat oder meine Brandungsangel auspacken...



Hallo Floschi, 
wie bordie Jürgen es schon gesagt hat - du kannst kleine fische dort aus dem schaukelstuhl fangen  Mitte april jedoch findest du immer noch an der schleuse ein plätzchen wo du heringe fangen kannst - es kann sogar sein, dass die ersten hornhechte schon da sind - die ersten hornhechte sind meistens kapitale, die bis zu 1m länge haben,  wo man im juli, august nur von träumen kann.
Gruß


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hey otto, hey jürgen hallo leute.
 ich weiss das es noch ein bischen zu früh ist in diesem tread zu schreiben aber ich hoffe ihr habt die feiertage gut überstanden und werdet nun auch noch gut ins neue jahr rutschen. 
ich wünsche euch für das neue jahr ganz viel fisch und das sie grösser sein mögen als je zuvor
gruss aus stuttgart olav


----------



## troutnorge (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

ich lese immer wieder gern etwas über HV, habe mich aber lange nicht mehr gemeldet. War auch wegen Familienzuwachs zwei Jahre nicht mehr in Dänemark. Aber nächstes Jahr ist eine Woche im Mai (fast)fest gebucht. 

Was ich im 2011 Tread über Otto gelesen habe, hat mich arg bestürzt. Ich hatte das große Glück, Otto bei einem Urlaub 2009 perönlich zu treffen. Wir haben einen Kaffee getrunken, uns das Aquarium in HV angeschaut und zusammen geangelt. Es war ein wunderschöner Nachmittag und hat sogar meiner (nicht angelnden Frau) super gefallen.

@ Otto: Bleib noch viele, viele Jahre wie du bist und bereite noch vielen HV-Urlaubern schöne und entspannte Stunden bei der gemeinsamen Jagd auf Hering und Hornhecht.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und eine baldige Genesung.

Allen einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute im neuen Jahr

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Olav,
auch dir sowie frauchen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr sowie gesundheit, viel freude und erfolg beim angeln.
Danke für das buch "wale & delphine". Bevor ich nach rom geflogen bin, habe ich mich telefonisch mit der meerebiologin petra deimer in verbindung gesetzt, werde ihr in den nächsten tagen eine mail senden. Auch mit thyge jensen werde ich kontakt aufnehmen - einer wird was schreiben für unser buch.
Du fragtes, was mit den gestrandeten seehunden in dänemark passiert. Wir bekommen ständig anrufe, wenn ein tier gefunden wird, da die urlauber ins internet gehen und kaum eine information bekommen und dann auf unsere seite stossen.  An den weihnachtstage ist einer auf der insel römö gestrandet, den hilferuf haben wir dann weitergeleitet. 
Die zuständige Behörde entscheidet, was mit dem tier passiert. Nach meinen informationen, werden seit zig jahren in dänemark, verletzte tiere von den schmerzen befreit d.h. getötet, da die auswilderung hart in der kritik steht, da fast alle tiere verenden - so ist die situation.  
In der südlichen nordsee (wattenmeer) lebten um 1975  (da sie gejagt wurden) etwa 4000 individuen. Sie wurden dann unter schutz gestellt und die population erholte sich auf ca. 8500 tiere. Als im jahr1988 die  PDV-epidemie (seehundstaupe) ausbrach, verendeten  etwa 60 prozent der gesamtpopulation. 
Im Jahre 1998 wurden im wattenmeer über 14.500 tiere gezält und jährlich ist mit etwa 10% nachwuchs zu rechnen, d.h. heute ist der bestand nicht mehr gefährdet und hat inzwischen eine größe erreicht, dass die seehunde in hvide sande von den touristen bewundert werden und den anglern sogar die heringe von haken fressen - :q :q wo erlebt man solche naturereignisse - nur in hvide sande :q:q:q:q

Hier ein link vom gestrandeten heuler in nymindegab
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZ-sOQ8pPU 
sowie die anschrift und telefonnummer von der zuständigen behörde. wo man sich dran wenden soll, wenn man ein tier findet. http://www.fimus.dk/saelhval-i-nod

@ troutnorge
Micha, danke ! Mir geht es den umständen entsprechend - die drei operationen habe ich verkraftet und man sieht es mir nicht an - liegt wohl daran, dass ich voll unter strom stehe, nicht mehr rauche und ich täglich über 10 tabeletten schlucken muss. Trotzdem fühle ich, dass ich noch nicht der alte bin. Der liebe dr. sagt: dass ich mich jetzt daran halten muss, dann könnte ich damit 100 jahre alt werden. Das will ich gar nicht - halte mich jedoch daran, da ich nicht in nächster zeit, nochmal blind werden will und den boden küsse. :q  
Guten rutsch ins neue jahr sowie auch gesundheit wünsche ich dir sowie frauchen.


----------



## elwiss (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2012 !

Bleibt, oder werdet alle gesund - und diesem "Besten Anglerboard-Trööt" treu !

Viele Grüße

Björn #h


----------



## blue1887 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo@all

ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2012 !
Petri Heil Thorsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

*Auch ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten "Rutsch" ins neue Jahr 2012.*

Auf dass wir uns auch in Zukunft bei aller "Kabbelei" weiter
so gut verstehen.:m

Mein besonderer Dank gilt unserem "Ex-Mod" Georg *(goeddoek)*,der uns hervorragend betreute,und nur wenn es zu doll wurde, vermittelnd mit einem Augenzwinkern eingriff.Meinen herzlichen Dank dafür.#6

Genau so herzlich möchte ich den jetzt für uns zuständigen
*C.K. *begrüßen und bitten,sein Amt im Stile von Georg fort
zu führen.


----------



## Kufra (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ich lese auch immer gern die Beiträge über Hvide Sande. Freue mich schon jetzt auf den 13. Mai. Dann gehts endlich wieder an die Schleuse.

LG


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Auch ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten "Rutsch" ins neue Jahr 2012.*
> 
> Auf dass wir uns auch in Zukunft bei aller "Kabbelei" weiter
> so gut verstehen.:m
> ...




@ Jürgen,
ich freue mich, dass wir uns so gut verstehen und schlie0e mich deinen worten an.

Gruß nach solingen


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Auch von mir alle Guten Wünsche für 2012! Allen Hvide-Sande-Fans wünsche ich viele Aufenthalte in HS mit vielen Heringen, Forellen, Plattfischen und was dort noch so beangelt wird. Und vielleicht mal einen Lachs aus der Skjern Au.

Viele Grüße an alle,
Michael


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jungs,
auch ich wünsche Euch für 2012 nur das beste, dicke Fische und spaß beim angeln.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, 

Euch allen ein Frohes neues Jahr, und viel Spass hier und in HS.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jüü (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Zusammen #h
Auch ich als begeisterter Leser wünsche allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2012.Ich freue mich schon auf viele neue Berichte.Mich hats ja jetzt mehr in die Gegend um Vejlby verschlagen.Bin aber in jedem DK-Urlaub auch 1-2 mal in HS.Das muß einfach sein.
Gruß Jürgen M.|wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

An alle DK und HS-Fans:
*Jeg vil gerne önske jer allesammen 
ET GODT NYTAAR
med de bedste önsker for 2012 #h

Kaerlige hilsener *
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

dann schließe ich mich mal den guten Wünschen an.

Wer aktuell informiert sein will zum Stand der Dinge rund um die Molen:
Guckts Du:http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/kontakt/news.asp

Falls das schon mal da war , vergesst es
Gruß A.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Nachdem ich zuletzt was über die Erhöhung der Fangquote bei Heringen verlinkt hatte, gibt es dieses mal etwas positivere Nachrichten: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,806641,00.html
Ist zwar Ostsee, aber trotzdem schön, dass der Bestand sich erholt.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angler1996 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

danke, nur scheint dort nur die Stückzahl zu stimmen.
Ansonsten müßte ma da wohl zu- füttern
Gruß A.


----------



## Dxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gern würde ich mich um zu lernen in die Schar der Angler einreihen. Bin am 14.05. in Hvide Sande.


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Dland schrieb:


> Gern würde ich mich um zu lernen in die Schar der Angler einreihen. Bin am 14.05. in Hvide Sande.



Hallo Dland, nach drei postings bist du schon ein gesperrter user, dass zeigt stärke und es ist schön zu lesen, dass du am 14.o5. in hvide sande bist - ich wünsch dir viel erfolg.  Leider kannst du dich  hier nicht mehr richtig  einreihen, jedoch noch reichlich lesen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Dland, nach drei postings bist du schon ein gesperrter user, dass zeigt stärke und es ist schön zu lesen, dass du am 14.o5. in hvide sande bist - ich wünsch dir viel erfolg. Leider kannst du dich hier nicht mehr richtig einreihen, jedoch noch reichlich lesen.


 


Hallo Otto,#h

wie ich mit Vergnügen lese,geht es dir ja schon wieder besser.#6


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> wie ich mit Vergnügen lese,geht es dir ja schon wieder besser.#6



Jürgen, lesen bildet, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ! :q


----------



## Floschi (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin! Euch allen ein frohes Neues! Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich werde mich dann mal im April in den Schaukelstuhl setzen und versuchen ein paar Platte klar zu machen . Ich berichte anschließend, wie es war. Kann es kaum erwarten!!!


----------



## goeddoek (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dönnerschlach - ihr wart ja schon wieder fleißig #h

Einen guten Rutsch brauche ich ja nicht mehr zu wünschen, den habt ihr offensichtlich schon gehabt. Trotzdem ein tolles, neues Jahr mit viel Spaß hier und in Hvide Sande #6

Und noch mal gaaaanz lieben Dank für die netten Worte hier; ihr seid klasse :m


----------



## Honeyball (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen im Hvide Sande-Threat 2012 #h

Sagt mal, wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt zur Zeit aus mit den Chancen auf Fische rund um HS.
Wir überlegen gerade, den nächsten Jahreswechsel am Meer zu verleben und suchen nach geeigneten Zielen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen im Hvide Sande-Threat 2012 #h
> 
> Sagt mal, wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt zur Zeit aus mit den Chancen auf Fische rund um HS.
> Wir überlegen gerade, den nächsten Jahreswechsel am Meer zu verleben und suchen nach geeigneten Zielen.


 


#h#h#h

Ist recht bescheiden.Brandungsangeln geht,Spinfischen südl.Fjord,Fopu wenn kein Eis (Glücksache).


----------



## Harti (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej HS Fans,

das neue Jahr ist gerade mal 3 Tage alt und wir sind schon auf Seite 4 in diesem Trööt. Fängt ja gigantisch an und wenn es so weiter geht wird es wohl ein Rekordjahr in jeder Hinsicht!#6

Euch allen wünsche ich ein gesundes, spannendes und fischreiches 2012.|wavey:

Unseren ersten DK Urlaub dieses Jahr haben wir über Ostern gebucht. Ich hoffe, Otto kann mir schon sagen wie das Wetter sein wird und ob wir mit den ersten rekordverdächtigen Hornie`s an Ostern rechnen können!

@Otto
ich freue mich zu sehen in wievielen Trööts du unterwegs bist und deinen Kommentar beisteuerst. Für mich ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass es dir schon wieder bedeutend besser geht.|jump: 
Leider hat es mit dem kurzfristigem Besuch nicht geklappt. Musste zwischen den Jahren noch arbeiten.:c
Aber zu Ostern machen wir die Truhen voll!



Viele Grüße in die Runde
Torsten


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Torsten, 
das wetter soll über ostern in hvide sande spitze werden. Die sonne wird scheinen und die touristen blühen wie blumen auf, wobei die nächte noch zu frisch sind. Eine ganze truppe von eierträgern wird unterwegs sein und  die schleuse belagern. Einige sind am verzweifeln, weil die schleusentore geöffnet sind, obwohl sie nach ihrer genauen berechnung, geschlossen sein müssten.
Und kinder freuen sich über die seehunde und lachen über papa, der im osterrausch, ungekochte eier gefärbt hat und jetzt der dotter aus den hosentaschen läuft. Und auf der plattform, da tanzen die heringe und hornis auf dem boden und fliegen durch die luft und machen ruckartige bewegungen wie michael jacksen in den besten jahren.   
Du wirst an der schleuse eine bunte freilichtvorstellung erleben, die sich zum publikunsmagnet entwickelt hat und inzwischen weit über die landesgrenzen bekannt ist - alles ohne kurtaxe.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Torsten,
> das wetter soll über ostern in hvide sande spitze werden. Die sonne wird scheinen und die touristen blühen wie blumen auf, wobei die nächte noch zu frisch sind. Eine ganze truppe von *eierträgern* wird unterwegs sein und die schleuse belagern. Einige sind am verzweifeln, weil die schleusentore geöffnet sind, obwohl sie nach ihrer genauen berechnung, geschlossen sein müssten.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

das wetter soll über ostern in hvide sande spitze werden. Die sonne wird scheinen und die touristen blühen wie blumen auf, wobei die nächte noch zu frisch sind. 

otto,
wenn du jetzt schon weist wie das wetter an ostern wird kannst du dann auch schon eine aussage zum wetter im herbst machen ?


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Angelrolfmann
Rolf, in hvide sande sind frauen, die auch noch die angelei betreiben. Dieses kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, bin erstaunt. Würdest du mir empfehlen, dass ich im sommer meine brille putzen soll, damit ich einen scharfen blick bekomme und die formgebungen der heringsköniginnen bewundern kann  - oder soll ich weiter aufs wasser starren und mich über die seehunde freuen. Die ärzte haben mir gesagt, ich dürfte mich nicht aufregen und ich habe etwas angst, dass ich einen schock bekomme. :q Ich hoffe, dass ich freude habe, da es ja das tor zur welt ist :q:q Kann jedoch mal ein test machen, indem ich mir eine schweißerbrille aufsetzte - dann sehe ich sie zwar nicht, kann mich dann nur auf ihre worte konzentrieren - das sagt genug aus. 

@ Olav-aus-zuff
Olav, wie kannst du dieses vor mir verlagen, wie wird das wetter im herbet ? Ich bin doch kein kachelmann, der die heißesten informationen dem volke geliefert hat. 
Wobei im herbst in hvide sande kaum touristen zu sehen sind, jedoch viel fallobst - der saft fehlt in den ästen. Als amateur wissenschaftler, untersuche ich ja immer das wasser. Nicht das einer jetzt meint, ich wäre ein amateur gynäkologe, dieses ist nicht der fall, sondern ein amateur hydrologe.  
Jedes jahr im herbst, zähle ich immer die wellen. da verändert sich nichts. Bei 500 höre ich dann auf zu zählen. Olav, kannst du da was mit anfangen, bzw. dir ein bild machen wie das wasser ist. :q 
Ein schlauer angler, sagte zu mir, als ich am zählen war, ich sollte eine uhr dabei nehmen, da habe ich zu ihm gesagt, er soll mir dieses mal vormachen.
Olav, stell dir vor, da schaute er auf dem wasser und wollte die wellen zählen und gleichzeitig auf seine uhr und verzählt sich stänig dabei - ist das nicht herrlich. :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelrolfmann
> Rolf, in hvide sande sind frauen, die auch noch die angelei betreiben. Dieses kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, bin erstaunt. Würdest du mir empfehlen,* dass ich im sommer meine brille putzen soll, damit ich einen scharfen blick bekomme und die formgebungen der heringsköniginnen bewundern kann *- oder soll ich weiter aufs wasser starren und mich über die seehunde freuen. Die ärzte haben mir gesagt, ich dürfte mich nicht aufregen und ich habe etwas angst, dass ich einen schock bekomme. :q Ich hoffe, dass ich freude habe, da es ja das tor zur welt ist :q:q Kann jedoch mal ein test machen, indem ich mir eine schweißerbrille aufsetzte - dann sehe ich sie zwar nicht, kann mich dann nur auf ihre worte konzentrieren - das sagt genug aus.
> 
> @ Olav-aus-zuff
> ...


 


Otto,#h

geht auch einfacher.Nimm Streichhölzer,hochkant helfen die auch gegen Schlupflieder.:m


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> geht auch einfacher.Nimm Streichhölzer,hochkant helfen die auch gegen Schlupflieder.:m



Jürgen, dass ist ja ganz erotisch :q  Wenn einer mit mir spricht, glaubt er, zwei frauen stehen im gegenüber.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

oooh man otto,
im herbst die wellen zählen. das ist eine verdammt gute idee......


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ach ja noch etwas was ich sagen möchte:
ich bin froh das du kein gynäkologe bist.
gruss olav


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelrolfmann
> Rolf, in hvide sande sind frauen, die auch noch die angelei betreiben. Dieses kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, bin erstaunt. Würdest du mir empfehlen, dass ich im sommer meine brille putzen soll, damit ich einen scharfen blick bekomme und die formgebungen der heringsköniginnen bewundern kann - oder soll ich weiter aufs wasser starren und mich über die seehunde freuen. Die ärzte haben mir gesagt, ich dürfte mich nicht aufregen und ich habe etwas angst, dass ich einen schock bekomme. :q Ich hoffe, dass ich freude habe, da es ja das tor zur welt ist :q:q Kann jedoch mal ein test machen, indem ich mir eine schweißerbrille aufsetzte - dann sehe ich sie zwar nicht, kann mich dann nur auf ihre worte konzentrieren - das sagt genug aus. :q


 
Moin Otto, .....ich glaube doch, dass dein geschärfter Blick noch sehr gut funktioniert ! 
In Bezug auf deinen gesundheitlichen Zustand empfehle ich dir aber doch besser die Seehunde zu beobachten ....... andererseits wären dann "Überraschungen" kaum zu vermeiden |bigeyes. 
Ob du dann  mit der Schweisserbrille als *"Daenemarks Antwort auf Schlagersänger Heino"* so gut weg kommst, bezweifel ich. Denn für viele männlichen Zeitgenossen ist es schon ganz angenehm, wenn man die Vertreter der weiblichen Gattung "nur" sieht und nicht hört......:q:q:q (ich hoffe meine Frau hat hier keinen Account |bigeyes:q)


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Angelrolfmann

Rolf, bei diesem wetter, wo sturm und regen nicht nur angesagt ist für die nächsten tage, sondern wir momentan hier bzw. auch in hvide sande schon haben, ist es immer wieder ein genuss, diese lockeren postings zu lesen - deshalb setzte ich mir keine schweisserbrille auf! 
Auch nicht in hvide sande, ich will ja nicht der heino von hvide sande werden  und in dieser metropole berühmt werden d.h. seemannslieder singen und auch  noch autogramme an alte fischerfrauen verteilen, dieses will ich mir nicht antun - da macht mein herz nicht mehr mit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4paKZ9zEZ-k


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@LAC

Moin Otto,
jau, sieht bei uns wohl nicht soviel anders aus, obwohl ihr den "direkten Sturm" von der Küste habt. |rolleyes Hier werden wir morgens im Moment auch von vorbeifliegenden Mülltonnen u.s.w. begrüsst |bigeyes. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir eigentlich tiefsten Winter haben sollten.....|kopfkrat, da ist ganz schön was durcheinander.
Habe heute mit sunny (Olaf) schon "gefachsimpelt", wann denn die grossen Heringsschwärme in Hvide Sande ankommen würden.#c.....da müssen wir verstaubten Landratten aber auf das "GO" von euch warten. . Dieses "Spektakel" muss man sich einfach wieder "antun", obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass die fetten dicken Herbst / Winterheringe geschmacklich besser sind. Was aber jeder für sich entscheiden soll.......
Bezueglich der postings gebe ich dir Recht.....immer etwas lockerer und alles nicht so ernst nehmen. #6
(Aber unter uns, eine Berühmheit bist du schon #6, wenn auch nicht als "Stimmwunder".......)


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> Moin Otto,
> jau, sieht bei uns wohl nicht soviel anders aus, obwohl ihr den "direkten Sturm" von der Küste habt. |rolleyes Hier werden wir morgens im Moment auch von vorbeifliegenden Mülltonnen u.s.w. begrüsst |bigeyes. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir eigentlich tiefsten Winter haben sollten.....|kopfkrat, da ist ganz schön was durcheinander.
> ...


 


Rolf,#h

dann versuch mal nach denen deinen Urlaub zu planen.|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Rolf,#h
> 
> dann versuch mal nach denen deinen Urlaub zu planen.|rolleyes


 
Hi Juergen,

ist nicht einfach, da gebe ich dir Recht. Auch da muss ich mich dann auf die Eingebo... äh Einheimischen verlassen !!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Juergen,
> 
> ist nicht einfach, da gebe ich dir Recht. Auch da muss ich mich dann* auf die Eingebo... äh Einheimischen verlassen !!*


 

Rolf,#h

auf welche?#c

Ich kenne zwar einen "Angeheirateten",aber das ist ja auch so ein Weltenbummler,der schon mal in Rom auf die Schnauze fällt und dann denkt,er wäre im gelobten Fisch-
land.|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Juergen, stimmt.......der Otto ist ja mehr ein "Weltbürger", als ein "Einheimischer"


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Rolf, 
durch rom, mehr ein strassenjunge geworden - ich liebe die dunkelnen gassen, wo es pulsiert. In hvide sande habe ich nur kontakt zu den fischen. Ich glaube, ich würde ich mich dort in der metropole verlaufen, da ich dieses seefahrervolk  nicht verstehe. 
Da denke ich an ein sprichwort, je enger die täler, je kleiner die köpfe * zum glück wurde hvide sande auf einen sandstreifen gebaut und nicht im tal.
Du hast recht, im herbst sind normal die heringe etwas größer als die im frühjahr, es ist ein anderer stamm der dort laicht. Wobei im letzten jahr, zu beginn der saison, im frühjahr dicke heringe gelandet wurden. Da im herbst, die seehunde verstärkt auftrten, zupfen diese, dem angler die wenigen heringe noch vom haken. 
Geschmacklich habe ich sie noch nicht getestet - ob da ein großer unterschied besteht, kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch haben die dicken mehr fleisch an den gräten.
Wobei ich geschmacklich die ganz kleinen sardinen vorziehe . sie kommen im sommer und sind auch im herbst da. Die verschlinge ich ganz mit gräten. und schmecken super.

Wer seinen urlaub langfristig planen will und richtet sich nach dem fisch d.h. er will der erste sein und die ersten fangen. Diese angler werden probleme bekommen - jedoch ende mai anfang juni sind immer heringe da, sowie der horhecht. Wobei auch da tage bei sind, wo es nicht gut läuft. Im herbst würde ich ende oktober, november empfehlen, wobei im herbst die heringe nicht in den großen stückzahlen vorkommen und auch immer weniger werden Ich habe schon vor weihnachten noch welche gefangen.
Angler, die nur ein wochennde kommen wollen, sollte  es kurzfristig planen - wenn die ersten heringe da sind, kann man es  hier im theard lesen - so war es immer.
Rolf, mit sunny (olaf) stehe ich doch telef. und per pn immer in kontakt - lief doch immer bestens - die eimer waren doch voll.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hey otto, 
ein richtig guter abend war das gestern, müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen.
claudia hält uns für bekloppt weil wir die halbe nacht am rechner sitzen. hat einfach keine ahnung was männer so alles zu quatschen haben. nach hvide sande werden wir wohl frühestens  im herbst wieder kommen. aber da sind die heringe ja auch dicker wie man weiss.
man sieht sich
olav


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Rolf, mit sunny (olaf) stehe ich doch telef. und per pn immer in kontakt - lief doch immer bestens - die eimer waren doch voll.


 
Moin Otto, das stimmt........dank der "Standleitung" bekommen wir die Infos immer direkt aus "erster Hand" #6
Freue mich schon auf das "Heringsspektakel" und dich endlich wieder zu sehen! Unsere Gespräche sind da neben der Angelei das echtes Highlight! 
Vorher fahre ich mit meiner Frau über Ostern noch 2 Wochen nach Fyns Hoved......du weisst doch, das kleine Paradies auf Fyn . 
Aber danach macht sich die "Horde" wieder auf den Weg nach Hvide Sande!


----------



## mottejm (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Von mir auch erst mal ein gutes neues Jahr an alle, Gesundheit und viel Fisch.
Ist ja mächtig was los hier. Am 7.Januar auf Seite 5 oder 6 ist nicht schlecht, auch wen man sich die Hits anschaut.

Welche Heringe nun besser schmecken kann ich auch nicht sagen, mir schmecken beide, aber die Heringe die wir letztes Jahr im März gefangen haben waren sicher größer als die vom November.
Im November gab es viele Kleine, oder die Seehunde haben sich auf die grossen spezialisiert.

Und es gibt schöne Frauen beim Angeln an der Mole, da muss der eine oder andere doch mal die Brille mitnehmen, oder besser auch nicht sonst wird das nix mehr mit dem Fisch. Es gibt wirklich Frauen die gerne Angeln. Mich hat meine Frau zum Angeln gebracht.

Ich habe was gelesen von einer erhöhten Fangquote für deutsche Fischer in der Nordsees. Die dürfen jetzt 41.000to Heringe fangen.
Das sind bei 200 bis 250g pro Hering fast 200.000.000 Fische. Unglaublich.
Das sind 2,5 Heringe pro Dsutschen. D.h. Dann wohl ein Angler darf so übern Daumen incl. Kinder, Frauen, Omas usw. ca. 20 Heringe pro Jahr fangen!!!!! Wehe einer fängt mehr!!!!!

Auf eine gutes Angeljahr, auch wenn das heuer wohl nix wird mit 5x HS so wie 2011,
Motte


----------



## rainzor (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Vielleicht fangen wir ja bald nicht mal mehr die 20:


http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/art...aetseln-ueber-mysterioeses-Massensterben.html

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Von mir auch erst mal ein gutes neues Jahr an alle, Gesundheit und viel Fisch.
> Ist ja mächtig was los hier. Am 7.Januar auf Seite 5 oder 6 ist nicht schlecht, auch wen man sich die Hits anschaut.
> 
> ...



@ Motte, 
ich habe es ja mit den heringen betreffend der größe schon gepostet und freue mich, dass du es bestätigst. 
Auch mit den frauen ist es richtig - bildhübsche mädchen, schöne frauen und interessante ältere damen kann man in hvide sande sehen, wobei die auswahl nicht groß ist. Damit die einheimischen kräftigen fischerjungs mehr von diesen augenweiden sehen, wurde in HS eine misswahl zum heringsfestival durchgeführt und die schönste im lande gesucht. Ich kam leider zu spät, sah keine interessante mehr, nur noch besoffene frauen im zelt. 

Die fangquote für den hering ist erhöht worden, wobei die deutschen angler in hvide sande, diese ja nicht überschreiten  nach deiner rechnung, owohl doch jedem deutschen wenigstens ein halber hering zusteht 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine kleinstadt wie düsseldorf jedoch jährlich mit den geangelten heringen aus hvide sande versorgt werden kann, vielleicht sogar einzelne bundesländer. Wobei noch mehr für den deutschen eigenverbrauch gefangen werden könnte, wenn nicht diese schnellen kleintransporter dort wären, die ständig - gefüllt mit heringe - nach polen fahren.
Ich verstehe auch die menschen, die für eine kleine gabe, ihre gefangenen fische verschenken, das ist ja besser als wenn das verfalldatum überschritten wird. Ständig kann man in hvide sande welche fangen. Soviel, daß man kaum noch zeit hat, um welche zu essen, :q:q:q das macht hvide sande so interessant. 
.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

*Boardietreffen Mai 2012???*


Ganz kurz und knapp:

Mich hat vor einer halben Stunde der Teufel geritten.Habe kurzentschlossen eine Woche Urlaub zur besten Lachs,Herings-und Horniezeit gebucht.Muß es meiner Frau demnächst beibringen.#t#t#t

*Termin: 19. - 26.Mai.*

*Wer kommt noch?*


*PS.*

*Georg,Olav,Thorsten*,*Volker*,*Vladi,Carsten und und und und und .......................*
ihr kommt doch auch?


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen Mai 2012???*
> 
> 
> Ganz kurz und knapp:
> ...




Jürgen, du alter fuchs, 
damit habe ich gerechnet, dass du im frühjahr noch nach hvide sande kommst, da die heringe und hornhechte ja locken - finde ich gut - wobei dein sommerulaub auf fünen sicherlich super wird.

Ich werde dabei sein - bringe auch noch einige angler mit.

Jetzt geht es zur sache, denn in dieser zeit, sind nicht nur die heringe, sondern auch hornhechte in hvide sande. 

Zum bordietreffen muss man keine woche kommen, es reichen ein oder zwei tage, da sind die eimer voll und hat am treffen teilgenommen opfere mich für die organisation.

Gruß


----------



## Harti (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen Mai 2012???*
> 
> 
> Ganz kurz und knapp:
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

du wolltest doch dieses Jahr nicht nach HS kommen und jetzt das!!!|kopfkrat Wie bringst du das deiner Frau bei?

Bin genau in der Zeit auf Langelland und werde es mir bestimmt nicht nehmen lassen einen Abstecher an die Westküste zu machen. Zum Treffen müssen wir uns noch auf einen Termin einigen!#h

Mal sehen, was die anderen Kollegen so sagen.;+

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> du wolltest doch dieses Jahr nicht nach HS kommen und jetzt das!!!|kopfkrat Wie bringst du das deiner Frau bei?
> 
> ...



Nun werden sie alle hier wach und flink - selbst torsten unterbricht seinen dorschurlaub auf langeland und kommt zum bordie treffen, muss wohl inzwischen etwas besonderes sein.
Torsten oder glaubst du, dass ich das letzte mal dort auftrete und du mir noch einmal die hand schütteln willst - ich stehe voll unter strom wie ein zitteraal, das ist schon fast wie früher, die letzten zwei tage war ich in der badeanstalt und habe die ersten kilometer geschwommen - freue mich wenn du und simone kommt.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen Mai 2012???*
> 
> 
> Ganz kurz und knapp:
> ...


Schade, da verpassen wir uns knapp. Bin erst ab 02.06. da. Aber vielleicht können wir mal eine "Wer ist Wann in HS"-Liste starten? Zum Kopieren, ergänzen und in Vorfreude schwelgen...

*HVIDE-SANDE-KALENDER 2012*
Januar
Februar
März
April
Mai
19.-26. j.Breithardt
Juni
02.-23. Michael_05er
Juli
August
September
Oktober
November
Dezember

"Lebendes Inventar" wie Otto und Costas können sich gerne in jeden Monat eintragen |supergri

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Hook007 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo kann man sich in HV oder Umgebung ein kleines Boot mit Echolot für den Fjord oder Nordsee ausleihen kann??


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen Mai 2012???*
> 
> 
> Ganz kurz und knapp:
> ...



jo,
das wäre ja mal was sich  in hvidesande zu treffen aber leider hab ich im mai wohl keine zeit.
obwohl... eventuell... vielleicht... so ganz spontan...
ich trage es mir mal im kalender ein.
olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, du alter fuchs,
> damit habe ich gerechnet, dass du im frühjahr noch nach hvide sande kommst, da die heringe und hornhechte ja locken - finde ich gut - wobei dein sommerulaub auf fünen sicherlich super wird.
> 
> Ich werde dabei sein - bringe auch noch einige angler mit.
> ...


 


Otto,
eigentlich komme ich ja nur,um dir deine Designerkappe zu bringen.
Du hast also noch etwas Zeit,die versprochene Zeichnung anzufertigen.

Mein Focus wird wohl mehr auf die Skjern gerichtet sein.
Aber andererseits,so ein paar Köderfische....|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Hallo kann man sich in HV oder Umgebung ein kleines Boot mit Echolot für den Fjord oder Nordsee ausleihen kann??



@ Hook007
du wirst kein kleines boot finden für die nordsee - da fahren nur große, die man kaufen kann. Im fjord, besteht die möglichkeit ein kanu im südliche bereich bei nymindegab zu mieten - ohne echolot Sonst kenne ich keinen der boote vermietet.


----------



## Harti (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Nun werden sie alle hier wach und flink - selbst torsten unterbricht seinen dorschurlaub auf langeland und kommt zum bordie treffen, muss wohl inzwischen etwas besonderes sein.
> Torsten oder glaubst du, dass ich das letzte mal dort auftrete und du mir noch einmal die hand schütteln willst - ich stehe voll unter strom wie ein zitteraal, das ist schon fast wie früher, die letzten zwei tage war ich in der badeanstalt und habe die ersten kilometer geschwommen - freue mich wenn du und simone kommt.



Hej Leute,

da hat der Jürgen ja eine Lawine losgetreten, passt zu den aktuellen Wetterverhältnissen in den Alpen, bis zu 5m Neuschnee dort, für mich Flachländler unvorstellbar!#d

Mal sehen wie groß die Lawine noch ist wenn sie in HS ankommt. Hoffentlich ist sie bis dahin nicht zusammen gefallen.

@Otto
wenn du jetzt schon wieder deine Runden in altbekannter Manier als Schwimmer in der Nr. Nebel Schwimmhalle drehst, glaube ich werden die Betreiber vor Begeisterung das Becken dramatisch vergrössern und dich als Touristenattraktion verkaufen. Wenn dann noch die dressierten Seehunde dazu kommen..... ich wage es gar nicht auszusprechen!!!|kopfkrat
Ich glaube, wir werden noch viele Jahre unseren Spass haben und los gehts zu Ostern!:m

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Floschi (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich bin vom 18.-24.4. da. Ist da jemand von euch vor Ort?

@Otto: Ist der Hering schon da? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Hatri
Torsten, das ist richtig mit den schneemassen in den alpen. Wir haben hier noch kein schnee gesehen und kein frost, es ist ein milder januar - förmlich frühjahrswetter,  wobei es  nordöstlich, in kolding geschneit hat. 

Torsten, die schwimmhalle in nr. nebel, war ja über ein jahr geschlossen. Dort wurden renovierungsarbeiten durchgeführt und ist seit geraumer zeit wieder geöffnet. Nach altbekannter manier schwimme ich die runden nicht, da ich momentan das kleiner becken vorziehe - es hat wärmeres wasser und ich fühle mich dort unter den frauen mit ihren kindern wohl.|supergri Und oft erschrecken sie, wenn ich auftauche, weil sie glauben, ich wäre ein seehund. 
Wobei meine lieben tierchen, die seehunde, in esbjerg im museum zu sehen sind - dort werden täglich fütterungen durchgeführt und man kann die schwimmkünste bzw. die fütterung von land sowie durch eine große glasscheibe auch unter wasser beobachten.  Da könnte ich mal abtauchen und mit den seehunden spielen bzw. mit den touristen kommunizieren, indem ich ihnen die zunge rausstrecke und die besonders netten, ein küsschen gebe,  wenn sie sich die nase platt drücken an der glasscheibe. 
Torsten, das ist leicht und wenn dir dieses gefällt,  nehme ich dich mit. 

@ Floschi
Könnte sein, dass der hering da ist.


----------



## volkerm (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Mal sehen, wie es bei mir zeitlich passt.
Kann sein, das es dieses Jahr Einschränkungen gibt#d.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Harti (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Hatri
> Torsten, das ist richtig mit den schneemassen in den alpen. Wir haben hier noch kein schnee gesehen und kein frost, es ist ein milder januar - förmlich frühjahrswetter,  wobei es  nordöstlich, in kolding geschneit hat.
> 
> Torsten, die schwimmhalle in nr. nebel, war ja über ein jahr geschlossen. Dort wurden renovierungsarbeiten durchgeführt und ist seit geraumer zeit wieder geöffnet. Nach altbekannter manier schwimme ich die runden nicht, da ich momentan das kleiner becken vorziehe - es hat wärmeres wasser und ich fühle mich dort unter den frauen mit ihren kindern wohl.|supergri Und oft erschrecken sie, wenn ich auftauche, weil sie glauben, ich wäre ein seehund.
> ...




Hallo Otto,

gerne nehme ich deine Einladung an, jedoch wird es mir im Esbjerg Museum sicher zu kalt und ich würde das kleine wärmere Becken in der Nr. Nebel Schwimmhalle bevorzugen.|rolleyes Da würde ich mich dann als Seehund verkleiden und meine Kunststücke zeigen. Zwar kann ich keine Heringe vom Haken lutschen aber ich kann mit der Nase die Bälle kreisen lassen. Das wird die Frauen freuen.
 Du musst mir aber versprechen, dass du nicht so wie die kleinen Kinder in´s Wasser machst!

@Floschi
normalerweise sollte der Hering zu der Zeit da sein. Ich bin eine Woche vor dir in HS und werde dir einige übrig lassen. Wird nicht ganz einfach, da "Omega3 Junkie" Otto mit zum Angeln geht und die Truhen alle leer sind!:g

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> gerne nehme ich deine Einladung an, jedoch wird es mir im Esbjerg Museum sicher zu kalt und ich würde das kleine wärmere Becken in der Nr. Nebel Schwimmhalle bevorzugen.|rolleyes Da würde ich mich dann als Seehund verkleiden* und meine Kunststücke zeigen.* Zwar kann ich keine Heringe vom Haken lutschen *aber ich kann mit der Nase die Bälle kreisen lassen.* Das wird die Frauen freuen.
> Du musst mir aber versprechen, dass du nicht so wie die kleinen Kinder in´s Wasser machst!
> ...


 

Torsten,#h

das würde ich gerne sehen.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Harti (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Torsten,#h
> 
> das würde ich gerne sehen.|supergri|supergri|supergri



Hallo Jürgen,

na dann komm doch einfach mit!:m Ich lade dich ein und vielleicht kannst du ja auch Kunststücke vorführen!? Wat fürn Gaudi.

Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> na dann komm doch einfach mit!:m Ich lade dich ein und *vielleicht kannst du ja auch Kunststücke vorführen*!? Wat fürn Gaudi.
> 
> Torsten


 


Torsten,#h

da muß ich passen.Habe einen ganz normalen 08/15 Körper-
bau.:m


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> gerne nehme ich deine Einladung an, jedoch wird es mir im Esbjerg Museum sicher zu kalt und ich würde das kleine wärmere Becken in der Nr. Nebel Schwimmhalle bevorzugen.|rolleyes
> Du musst mir aber versprechen, dass du nicht so wie die kleinen Kinder in´s Wasser machst! Da würde ich mich dann als Seehund verkleiden und meine Kunststücke zeigen. Zwar kann ich keine Heringe vom Haken lutschen aber ich kann mit der Nase die Bälle kreisen lassen. Das wird die Frauen freuen.
> ...



Torsten, dieses ist auch viel besser, weil man den direkten Kontakt zum besucher hat, in esbjerg ist dieses nicht der fall, da wird man durch eine glasscheibe getrennt vom besucher.
Wenn du die kinder verzaubest durch deine kunststücke mit den bällen, dann kommt richtig freude auf und die jungen mütter wollen dir dann die flossen schütteln. Guter rat, du solltest sie aus den taschen nehmen, da sie vor freude die kontrolle verlieren, wobei ich noch die kontrolle habe - auch wenn ich ein entspanntes und freundliches gesicht mache. - und nicht ins wasser pinkele. 
Ich hatte ja oft eine taucherbrille auf - damit man nicht alles verschwommen sieht - ich kenne keinen, der das macht 
Gruß


----------



## fischflotz (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen Mai 2012???*
> 
> 
> Ganz kurz und knapp:
> ...


 
Moin,
da verpassen wir uns knapp. 
Wir sind vom 5.5.2012 bis 12.05.2012 in HS.
Unsere Gruppe die fast jedes Jahr nach HS fährt wird auch immer größer. Diesmal sind wir denn schon 7. 
Dat wird ´n Spass.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, ich bin vom 5.5 bis 19.5 da, wenn alle alles passt und ich Urlaub bekomme. Diesmal fahr ich dann ein Auto und muss nicht mehr angelgerät einsparen, diesmal gibts dann die volle entfallung.:vik:

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Floschi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Torsten: Laßt mir ein paar Heringe vor der Schleuse. Ich würde allerdings auch die von Otto beschriebenen Monsterhornies nehmen :q. 
Meine Frage bezog sich übrigens auf den jetzigen Status der Heringe vor der Schleuse. Man kann ja nie früh genug anfangen zu fragen/nerven :vik:.


Hat hier jemand nen Tip fürs Brandungsangeln in der Gegend für mich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin vom 5.5 bis 19.5 da, wenn alle alles passt und ich Urlaub bekomme. Diesmal fahr ich dann ein Auto und muss nicht mehr angelgerät einsparen,* diesmal gibts dann die volle entfallung.:vik:*
> 
> Gruß
> Jonas


 


Bei mir auch.2 Spinnruten und eine Tele für Hering/Hornie.:m


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Floschi
südlich von hvide sande kannst du dich entfalten und gut, je nach seegang, brandungsangeln betreiben. In hvide sande selbst ist baustelle


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bei mir auch.2 Spinnruten und eine Tele für Hering/Hornie.:m


 

Moin Jürgen, 

Ja das hat auch was. Ich hab so an 2 forellenruten, 5 Meersruten, 2 spinrute, 2 Feederuten gedacht, aber wie ich mich kenn werden das eh mehr. Dazu noch Tackle, Wathose, Zelt, Stuhl, Trolley und 2 Dreibeine. Das sind nur mal so paar schnelle gedanken was ich mit nehme.:q

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Ja das hat auch was. Ich hab so an 2 forellenruten, 5 Meersruten, 2 spinrute, 2 Feederuten gedacht, aber wie ich mich kenn werden das eh mehr. Dazu noch Tackle, Wathose, Zelt, Stuhl, Trolley und 2 Dreibeine. Das sind nur mal so paar schnelle gedanken was ich mit nehme.:q
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen uns.Ich gehe angeln
und fangen,du aus-und einpacken.
Aber jeder,wie es ihm gefällt.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Ich habe ja nie gesagt, das ich das alles immer mit zum Angeln nehme.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Ich habe ja nie gesagt, das ich das alles immer mit zum Angeln nehme.
> 
> ...


 


Habe ich auch nicht so verstanden.:m
Nur bis du dich fürs richtige Gerät entschieden hast,habe ich mit etwas Glück mit der Spinne und Rollblei schon einige Platte gefangen.

Noch eine Frage,
wofür braucht man da oben Zelt und Stuhl? Ich bezahl für eine Woche Unterkunft ca. 135€ incl. Heizung.|kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Das Zelt ist für die Brandung als Windschutz nicht zum Schlafen und der Stuhl mal sehen vllt lasse ich denn Zuhause den brauch ich nicht unbedingt. Du hast schon Recht aber Für die Brandung ist eine Spinrute einfach nicht das optimal.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Das Zelt ist für die Brandung als Windschutz nicht zum Schlafen und der Stuhl mal sehen vllt lasse ich denn Zuhause den brauch ich nicht unbedingt. Du hast schon Recht aber* Für die Brandung ist eine Spinrute einfach nicht das optimal.*
> 
> ...


 

Vertue dich nicht.Vermutlich hast du das noch nie versucht.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Ja wenn man ne Waller spin hat, dann ja. Aber Werf doch mal 200g mit ner normalen Spinrute, dann hast du eine neue teilung in der Rute:g. Und ich sprech nicht vom Hafen sondern von der Brandung am Strand.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Ja wenn man ne Waller spin hat, dann ja. Aber Werf doch mal 200g mit ner normalen Spinrute, dann hast du eine neue teilung in der Rute:g. Und ich sprech nicht vom Hafen sondern von der Brandung am Strand.
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

vergiss mal ganz schnell die 200g.
Ich fische in HS-Gegend eine Spinne mit max. 120g.Das WG
beträgt in der Regel bis 80g.Damit kannst du durch die Drift
einen riesigen Bereich abfischen,und auch die Krabben aus-
schalten.Aber da man die Rute ständig kontrollieren muß,darf man nicht in der  Karpfenangler-Mentalität denken.
Zelt,Liege,Stuhl sind dann fehl am Platze.:q


----------



## hewi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,

was ist das denn für eine Unterkunft für 135 Euro ?
Ich habe letztes Jahr für eine 2-Bett Hütte auf dem Campingplatz bereits 50 Euro pro Nacht bezahlt. So wie ich es von Bekannten gehört habe, kosten Häuser ab 500 Euro.

Gruß HeWi


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



hewi schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> was ist das denn für eine Unterkunft für 135 Euro ?
> Ich habe letztes Jahr für eine 2-Bett Hütte auf dem Campingplatz bereits 50 Euro pro Nacht bezahlt. So wie ich es von Bekannten gehört habe, kosten Häuser ab 500 Euro.
> ...


 

Schicke dir eine PN,könnte aber 1-2 Tage dauern.:m
Aber über die HS-Webside kannst du auch fündig werden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



hewi schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> was ist das denn für eine Unterkunft für 135 Euro ?
> Ich habe letztes Jahr für eine 2-Bett Hütte auf dem Campingplatz bereits 50 Euro pro Nacht bezahlt..* So wie ich es von Bekannten gehört habe, kosten Häuser ab 500 Euro*
> ...


 


Hewi,#h

noch ein Tipp,:m

Wende dich mal an Boardie *LAC.*
Dort bekommst du für die genannten 500€ bereits
Familienanschluss.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jonas,#h
> 
> vergiss mal ganz schnell die 200g.
> Ich fische in HS-Gegend eine Spinne mit max. 120g.Das WG
> ...


 
Hey Jürgen, 

Stimmt die Liege habe ich vergessen. Auch wenn du mit deiner 80g spinnrute 120g fischt, ist die frage immer noch kommst du überhaupt weit genung raus ?

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jonas
ich nehme nur eine angel mit und in der anderen hand habe ich den eimer, für die fische - das genügt. Einige angler nehmen wirklich sehr viel mit und sind dann mehr mit dem material wie zelt stuhl usw. am kämpfen als mit den fischen. Ich habe nachts mal einen angler am fjord beobachtet, eingeschlafen saß er in seinem cockpit - ich dachet ein flugzeug wäre abgestürzt, soviel klamotten hatte der um sich rum. 
Wer das braucht ist ja ok - ich habe nur eine angel bei mir.

@ Jürgen, da ist sogar noch fischgarantie dabei.


----------



## schiripacha (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hey, ich hab mal eine frage. ich hab im internet gelesen, dass der haven von HS von mai 11 bis okt 12 umgebaut wird. hat jemand von euch info´s ob man dort trotzdem "normal" angeln kann. ich war letztes jahr im märz da und es war einfach hammer. wollte dieses jahr auch wieder in der letzten märz woche dahin. wenn es jedoch eine riesenbaustelle ist und man dort nicht angeln kann würde ich es mir nocheinmal überlegen


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schiripacha schrieb:


> hey, ich hab mal eine frage. ich hab im internet gelesen, dass der haven von HS von mai 11 bis okt 12 umgebaut wird. hat jemand von euch info´s ob man dort trotzdem "normal" angeln kann. ich war letztes jahr im märz da und es war einfach hammer. wollte dieses jahr auch wieder in der letzten märz woche dahin. wenn es jedoch eine riesenbaustelle ist und man dort nicht angeln kann würde ich es mir nocheinmal überlegen


 


Du kannst im Hafen "normal" angeln.Nur im Strandbereich sieht es schlecht aus,da verschieben sich die gewohnten Angelpätze um ein paar hundert Meter.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Stimmt die Liege habe ich vergessen. Auch wenn du mit deiner 80g spinnrute 120g fischt, ist die frage immer noch kommst du überhaupt weit genung raus ?
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

mal genauer lesen.Es ist eine 120g Rute,die ich mit max. 80g
fische.Und damit komme ich weit genug raus.


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



hewi schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine Unterkunft für 135 Euro ?
> Ich habe letztes Jahr für eine 2-Bett Hütte auf dem Campingplatz bereits 50 Euro pro Nacht bezahlt. So wie ich es von Bekannten gehört habe, kosten Häuser ab 500 Euro.
> Gruß HeWi


Ganz so günstig kann ich nichts empfehlen, aber man bekommt kleinere Häuser in der Nähe schon deutlich günstiger. Schau mal z.B. hier, da kommst Du im Juni mit 4 Personen mit weniger als der Hälfte aus: http://www.danwest.de/ferienhaus/3449/ferienhaus-meer-argab?startdate=020612&enddate=090612
Der Juni ist da immer schön günstig, erst wenn die Dänen und die Norddeutschen Sommerferien bekommen wird es teuer. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Michael-05
Deine Zeilen: Der Juni ist da immer schön günstig, erst wenn die Dänen und die Norddeutschen Sommerferien bekommen wird es teuer. 
Grüße,
Michael

Michael, so kannst du es nicht sehen, da die saison sich nicht nach den dänischen ferien richtet, sondern nach den deutschen, die ja von land zu land unterschiedlich sind. 
Wenn ein däne seinen urlaub macht - belegt er meistens sein eigenes sommerhaus.|supergri 
Das einzugsgebiet ist schon etwas größer als nur norddeutschland und dänemark. Vom norden ist es norwegen und schweden und vom süden ist es deutschland, holland, sowie die angrenzenden länder. Momentan kommen auch viele aus der schweiz sowie italien - die günstige fliegerei macht es möglich -  30 euro italien oder schweiz -  ist etwas preiswerter als von flensburg |supergri
Ich kennen kein land, was so viele sommerhäuser anbietet und so wenige hotels. |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dönnerschlach, hier kommt man ja mit dem Lesen kaum nach |supergri




j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Boardietreffen Mai 2012???*
> 
> 
> *Georg,Olav,Thorsten*,*Volker*,*Vladi,Carsten und und und und und .......................*
> ihr kommt doch auch?




Termin ist notiert - nun muss ich schauen, wie's mit unseren Terminen aussieht  :m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jonas,#h
> 
> mal genauer lesen.Es ist eine 120g Rute,die ich mit max. 80g
> fische.Und damit komme ich weit genug raus.


 

Hey Jürgen, 

Ja dann hab ich mich verlesen, damit kann man vernünftig werfen. Aber wie du schon sagtest man muss ebent sehr oft nachgucken muss. Was nimmst du dafür eine Montage ? Einfach rollblei und nachläufer mit perlen?

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dönnerschlach, hier kommt man ja mit dem Lesen kaum nach |supergri
> Termin ist notiert - nun muss ich schauen, wie's mit unseren Terminen aussieht  :m



Georg, wenn´s klappt - wäre es super, für die übernachtung ist gesorgt.|supergri
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Ja dann hab ich mich verlesen, damit kann man vernünftig werfen. Aber wie du schon sagtest man muss ebent sehr oft nachgucken muss. Was nimmst du dafür eine Montage ? Einfach rollblei und nachläufer mit perlen?
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

1 oder 2 Haken Paternoster je nach Drift.Rollblei (Kugel oder Bombe) ans Ende.:m
Bissanzeiger ist der Zeigefinger.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Danke werde das mal versuchen, wenn noch eine spinrute im Auto Platz findet.#6 Aber ich denke das wird was.


@All wie sieht es imom an den Molen aus gibt es irgentwo aktuelle bilder??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Danke werde das mal versuchen,* wenn noch eine spinrute* im Auto Platz findet.#6 Aber ich denke das wird was.
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

nimm eine kräftige Feeder dafür.Dann hast du im Auto auch noch Platz für eine Microwelle.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Feederruten wollte ich sowieso mit nehmen, das mit der Mirkowelle ist schon ne gute idee:m und dann brauch ich noch generator oder ein 4km verlängerungskabel.Nein Spaß bei seite. Eine Mirkowelle ist schon im Haus.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jonas,

Einige dänische angler, haben sich draußen am auto halterungen angebracht, wo die kompletten ruten über haube und dach läuft.
Sie haben den innenraum frei, können dann auch mit der freundin angeln gehen, da platz im wagen ist und man die sitze verstellen kann. |supergri  z.b. als liegesitze oder wie mans gerne haben möchte z.b. mit haken und drillinge, dann ist das aufräumen sogar überflüssig. 
Dieses habe ich nur in dänemark gesehen, ist eine geile sache, sagt aber nicht aus, ob er auch was fängt.

Wenn du jetzt kommen würdest, brauchst du keine angel mitbringen, kannst alles kaufen, da momentan eine sonderaktion läuft oder gelaufen ist, d.h. alle angelsachen werden 50% preiswerter in hvide sande verkauft - welcher laden es ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Jonas, in den 80ger jahren, als man den setzkescher verboten hatte, war u.a. ein grund, dass angler ihre minderwertigen gefangenen weissfische einfach im wald d.h. freien natur entsorgten. Sie hatten ja kein wert und war ihnen halt zu umständlich zu tragen, da die stipper, schon genug tragen bzw. kämpfen mussten, mit dem ganzen angelgekrämpel, was sie mit zum wasser genommen hatte - da wurden die fische einfach - auf halber strecke zum wagen -  ausgeschüttet.
Über solche aktionen sind reichlich fotoserien gemacht worden, einige wurden sogar in den angelzeitungen veröffentlicht. Bei den gesprächsrunden am runden tisch. war ich anwesend, da wurden uns solche fotoserien auf dem tisch geknallt.

Gruß und schlepp nicht soviel kram mit, bedenke, die fische müssen auch noch beim rückweg getragen werden.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jonas,
> 
> Einige dänische angler, haben sich draußen am auto halterungen angebracht, wo die kompletten ruten über haube und dach läuft.
> Sie haben den innenraum frei, können dann auch mit der freundin angeln gehen, da platz im wagen ist und man die sitze verstellen kann. |supergri z.b. als liegesitze oder wie mans gerne haben möchte z.b. mit haken und drillinge, dann ist das aufräumen sogar überflüssig.
> ...


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angelnrolfman;
 
Hi Otto schrieb:


> Rolf, diese kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wenn ich ein pikup hätte, würde ich es auch machen, dort wo man am strand fahren darf. Ist ja eine geile sache, den wagen als rutenhalter zu benutzen - wenn die rute fest montiert ist, wird auch der drill mit dem wagen gemacht. :q Wie man es von der big game angelei kennt, da ist es der kapitän und sein boot.
> 
> Diese rutenhalter in dänemark sind ja für die fahrt gedacht. Schade, dass du nicht auf den beifahrersitz geschaut hast, oft haben die angler dort auch ein rutenhalter sitzen.:q
> 
> Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Rolf, diese kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wenn ich ein pikup hätte, würde ich es auch machen, dort wo man am strand fahren darf. Ist ja eine geile sache, den wagen als rutenhalter zu benutzen - wenn die rute fest montiert ist, wird auch der drill mit dem wagen gemacht. :q Wie man es von der big game angelei kennt, da ist es der kapitän und sein boot.
> 
> Diese rutenhalter in dänemark sind ja für die fahrt gedacht. Schade, dass du nicht auf den beifahrersitz geschaut hast, *oft haben die angler dort auch ein rutenhalter sitzen.:q*
> 
> Gruß


 

Otto,#h

mir scheint,du befindest dich auf dem Wege der Besserung.
Hört sich verdammt nach "BungaBunga" an.:q
Pass nur auf,dass der Defi nicht anspringt,sonst zuckst nicht nur du.


----------



## okram24 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,
hallo Jürgen,

diese Rutenhalter am Auto zum Transport der fertig montierten Ruten, habe ich im letzten Jahr in Norwegen (Mandal) am Mandal-Fluß auch bei den Lachsanglern gesehen.
Damit kann man schnell die Angelstellen wechseln!

Gruß Marko


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> hallo Jürgen,
> 
> diese Rutenhalter am Auto zum Transport der fertig montierten Ruten, habe ich im letzten Jahr in Norwegen (Mandal) am Mandal-Fluß auch bei den Lachsanglern gesehen.
> ...



Ich auch, in der Nähe der Skjern 2010, auf dem Weg zu Costas 
Ich hätte da aber ehrlich gesagt Angst um die Ruten, kann ja immer mal passieren dass einem irgendwelches Wildviech vors Auto fliegt oder sonstwas...... Ne Ne, ist nix für mich


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich auch, in der Nähe der Skjern 2010, auf dem Weg zu Costas
> *Ich hätte da aber ehrlich gesagt Angst um die Ruten, kann ja immer mal passieren dass einem irgendwelches Wildviech vors Auto fliegt oder sonstwas*...... Ne Ne, ist nix für mich


 



Davon lebt Costas ja.:m


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> mir scheint,du befindest dich auf dem Wege der Besserung.
> Hört sich verdammt nach "BungaBunga" an.:q
> Pass nur auf,dass der Defi nicht anspringt,sonst zuckst nicht nur du.



Jürgen, mir geht es gut und gönn mir doch mal vor freude einige zuckungen, wobei ich gar nicht daran gedacht habe :q- ohne überlegung machen meine finger dieses mit den tasten. -  du sollst nicht immer zwischen den zeilen lesen:q

Nicht so gut und mit zuckungen ohne freude läuft es hier in der region ab. Der große hersteller der windkraftanlagen hat probleme - firmen werden geschlossen, aktien gehen im keller. 
Nun hat man ja vor b.z. ist dabei, in hvide sande einen umschlaghafen zu bauen, damit diese anlagen von dort verschifft werden. Hoffe ja, dass ihre vorstellungen in erfüllung gehen. 
Wenn nicht,  könnten sie als ersatz säcke nach amerika verschiffen :q gefüllt mit prallen kartoffeln, mit der aufschrift.
Sand potatoes of Hvide Sande, with American blood 
Diese reion ist ja ein kartoffelland :q Jürgen, bitte nicht negativ sehen, aber da ist was wahres dran, sie schmecken wirklich gut.:q:q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Davon lebt Costas ja.:m



|muahah:

Jau, erst den Leuten die Rutenhalter andrehen und dann brauchen die auch bald ne neue Rute:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Otto, 

1. Fische die Fange werden auch mitgenommen, wenn ich sie essen möchte. Sonst werden sie wenns möglich schonend zurückgesetzt.

2. Diese Rollenhalter habe ich auch schon mal gesehen, dies kommt soweit ich weiss vom Fliegenfischen.

3. Im Auto habe ich immer genug platz auch wenns voll mit angelsachen ist.:q


gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, mir geht es gut und gönn mir doch mal vor freude einige zuckungen, wobei ich gar nicht daran gedacht habe :q- ohne überlegung machen meine finger dieses mit den tasten. - du sollst nicht immer zwischen den zeilen lesen:q
> 
> Nicht so gut und mit zuckungen ohne freude läuft es hier in der region ab. Der große hersteller der windkraftanlagen hat probleme - firmen werden geschlossen, aktien gehen im keller.
> Nun hat man ja vor b.z. ist dabei, in hvide sande einen umschlaghafen zu bauen, damit diese anlagen von dort verschifft werden. Hoffe ja, dass ihre vorstellungen in erfüllung gehen.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

das mit den Windkraftanlagen wußte ich noch nicht.Wenn das Ding in die Hose geht,dann gute Nacht für die Region.
Aber die Idee mit den Kartoffelfrachtern ist nicht schlecht,die
dän. Erdäpfel sind wirklich gut.Hast mir selbst ja schon genug mitgebracht.#6


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> das mit den Windkraftanlagen wußte ich noch nicht.Wenn das Ding in die Hose geht,dann gute Nacht für die Region.
> Aber die Idee mit den Kartoffelfrachtern ist nicht schlecht,die
> dän. Erdäpfel sind wirklich gut.Hast mir selbst ja schon genug mitgebracht.#6



Jürgen, mit der guten nacht, das ist richtig. 
Als ich vor jahren, über dieses hvide sande projekt, dass erste mal etwas erfuhr - verstand ich die welt nicht mehr und erwähnte, dass es doch nicht wahr sein kann, dass ein vorhaben dieser größe, auf eine firma aufgebaut wird. Da erwähnte man, dass ist es auch nicht, da ja u.a. auch ein großer fischereihafen entsteht - schön, sagte ich - esbjerg hat inzwischen den fischereihafen geschlossen, da kein fisch mehr da ist, in hvide sande baut man einen neuen - da fallen sie ja vom himmel. Wenn er fertig ist, sind keine fische mehr da, erwähnte ich - da bekam ich als antwort , das ist egal, da er dann rentner ist.:q
Warten wir mal ab, wie sich dieses alles entwickelt in den nächsten 5 jahren.
Habe heute mal ein kilometerchen geschwommen.
Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Nicht so gut und mit zuckungen ohne freude läuft es hier in der region ab. Der große hersteller der windkraftanlagen hat probleme - firmen werden geschlossen, aktien gehen im keller.
> Nun hat man ja vor b.z. ist dabei, in hvide sande einen umschlaghafen zu bauen, damit diese anlagen von dort verschifft werden. Hoffe ja, dass ihre vorstellungen in erfüllung gehen.


Dabei fällt mir ein: Bei uns in der Nähe werden gerade einige Windräder aufgebaut. Die LKW mit den Rotoren kommen immer morgens früh, und die kommen alle aus Dänemark. Wir tun also alles, um Hvide Sande zu helfen 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, mit der guten nacht, das ist richtig.
> Als ich vor jahren, über dieses hvide sande projekt, dass erste mal etwas erfuhr - verstand ich die welt nicht mehr und erwähnte, dass es doch nicht wahr sein kann, dass ein vorhaben dieser größe, auf eine firma aufgebaut wird. Da erwähnte man, dass ist es auch nicht, da ja u.a. auch ein großer fischereihafen entsteht - schön, sagte ich - esbjerg hat inzwischen den fischereihafen geschlossen, da kein fisch mehr da ist, in hvide sande baut man einen neuen - da fallen sie ja vom himmel. Wenn er fertig ist, sind keine fische mehr da, erwähnte ich - da bekam ich als antwort , das ist egal, da er dann rentner ist.:q
> Warten wir mal ab, wie sich dieses alles entwickelt in den nächsten 5 jahren.
> Habe heute mal ein kilometerchen geschwommen.
> Gruß


 

Hey Otto,

Wie lange ist das denn alles schon in planung?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir ein: Bei uns in der Nähe werden gerade einige Windräder aufgebaut. Die LKW mit den Rotoren kommen immer morgens früh, und die kommen alle aus Dänemark.* Wir tun also alles, um Hvide Sande zu helfen *
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Dann bezahlt die Dinger aber bitte auch pünktlich.:m


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Michael o5
Michael, dieses ist ja das problem, ihr bekommt immer nur ein flügel mit dem lkw. gebracht, in hvide sande werden dann 1000 pro ladung weltweit verschifft. :q
Die denken fortschrittlich :q  so hat jeder seine gedanken. Wenn ich als angler mir gedanken mache würde und die globale erwärmung sehe, die nordsee mit ihren kleinen wellen und die schnell manöverierbaren großen überseedampfer, denke ich schon an kapitale wrackbarsche.:q

 @ Carpfreak1990
Jonas, nagele mich nicht so fest, ich glaube es liegt drei jahre zurück, als ich das erste mal davon etwas hörte. Jedenfalls sind sie sehr fleißig am arbeiten dort.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Otto, 

Ich wollte dich nicht fest nageln. Mich interessiert nur wie lange das schon in planung war.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Otto,
> 
> Ich wollte dich nicht fest nageln. Mich interessiert nur wie lange das schon in planung war.
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

ich wette um alles Geld der Welt.:m
Otto lässt sich von dir nicht nageln.:q


----------



## Tim1983 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jonas,#h
> 
> ich wette um alles Geld der Welt.:m
> Otto lässt sich von dir nicht nageln.:q



Der war gut :vik:


----------



## Costas (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir ein: Bei uns in der Nähe werden gerade einige Windräder aufgebaut. Die LKW mit den Rotoren kommen immer morgens früh, und die kommen alle aus Dänemark. Wir tun also alles, um Hvide Sande zu helfen
> Grüße,
> Michael



Interessant zu lesen. Wie Otto richtig schreibt, scheint es Vestas zur Zeit schlecht(er) zu gehen. Ich kenne auch einige in der Region die dort kürzlich eine Entlassung bekommen haben. 

Dafür geht es Siemens-Windkraft sehr gut, wie ich höre. Siemens hat bei Brande (ca. 1 Stunde östlich von der Westküste) die weltweite zentrale für erneuerbare Energien. Sie sind so schnell gewachsen, dass sie kein Platz mehr für alle Leute hatten. Als Notlösung hat man Container aufeinander gebaut, die als Büros dienen. Als letztes Jahr wirklich kein Platz mehr gab, hat man ganze Abteilungen an andere Städte runtergebracht. Es scheint dort wirklich gut zu gehen und die LKWs fahren da fleissig ab. Dänemark kann dafür stolz sein, auch wenn der Name bzw. die Mutterfirma Deutsch ist.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Interessant zu lesen. Wie Otto richtig schreibt, scheint es Vestas zur Zeit schlecht(er) zu gehen. Ich kenne auch einige in der Region die dort kürzlich eine Entlassung bekommen haben.
> 
> Dafür geht es Siemens-Windkraft sehr gut, wie ich höre. Siemens hat bei Brande (ca. 1 Stunde östlich von der Westküste) die weltweite zentrale für erneuerbare Energien. Sie sind so schnell gewachsen, dass sie kein Platz mehr für alle Leute hatten. Als Notlösung hat man Container aufeinander gebaut, die als Büros dienen. Als letztes Jahr wirklich kein Platz mehr gab, hat man ganze Abteilungen an andere Städte runtergebracht. Es scheint dort wirklich gut zu gehen und die LKWs fahren da fleissig ab. Dänemark kann dafür stolz sein, auch wenn der Name bzw. die Mutterfirma Deutsch ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo mein freund costas,
es ist nicht schön, wenn es eine firma nicht so gut geht und zweigstellen werden geschlossen bzw. leute entlassen - 
dieses kann ja bis zur schliessung gehen, wo alle auf der strasse stehen. Grausam für die firma sowie arbeiter
Deshalb sah ich es als hirnverbrannt an, dass ein projekt wie es in hvide sande konzipiert ist oder was auch immer,  als fundament nur eine firma hat. 
Ich glaube, dieses projekt wurde von den besten experten vom  holmslandklitt konzipiert - ich wünsche ihnen glückauf.

Costas, nur zur information, glückauf ist ein spruch der bergarbeiter, die im ruhrgebiet unter tage gearbeitet haben - damit sie glück haben und das tageslicht wieder sehen. Inzwischen sind die zechen geschlossen worden - sie hatten alle glückauf, da sie nicht mehr runter müssen. Als die geschlossen wurden, wurden einige städte - geisterstädte. Schlimme sache, war das.

Nicht schlecht mit Simens-Windkraft, freue mich immer wenn es firmen gut geht. Schade, dass die nicht in hvide sande sitzen und ihre containerbüros aufgebaut haben, in guten zeiten, hätten sie so ganze städte am holmslandklitt gebaut und in schlechten, hätte man ferienhäuser für angler gehabt.:q

Costas, normal ist mir dieses alles egal geworden, was in hvide sande gemacht wird - ich buche da ja kein haus. Es interessiert mich jedoch, da durch ihre aktionen die sie machen, vom mister hering bis zum überseehafen - ich mir ein bild machen kann - über diese menschen, die ja so aussehen wie du und ich.:q Ich glaube sie haben etwas, was wir nicht besitzen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo mein freund costas,
> es ist nicht schön, wenn es eine firma nicht so gut geht und zweigstellen werden geschlossen bzw. leute entlassen -
> dieses kann ja bis zur schliessung gehen, wo alle auf der strasse stehen. Grausam für die firma sowie arbeiter
> Deshalb sah ich es als hirnverbrannt an, dass ein projekt wie es in hvide sande konzipiert ist oder was auch immer, als fundament nur eine firma hat.
> ...


 


Otto,was soll das denn sein.|kopfkrat
Mehr Hirn als wir besitzen,oder was.......#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Moin,

hört sich ja nicht gut an, wenn so ein grosser Arbeitgeber, der ja regional doch schon einiges an Arbeitsplätzen und Kaufkraft bietet "ins Schwanken" gerät. 
Von daher war es wohl ganz gut für mich, dass ich vor ca. 2 Jahren die angebotene Position in der Firma nicht angetreten habe. |bigeyes Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, diese Firma ist extrem gewachsen (Jahr 2009, weltweit +ca. 5000 Mitarbeiter). Dazu wurde in Colorado Springs (US) ein zusätzliches Werk aufgebaut, welches den amerikanischen Markt abdecken sollte. Da das "Gleichgewicht" zu halten, bedarf schon einiger Weitsicht. Wobei man dafür ja seine Spezialisten und Experten in jeder Firma hat |kopfkrat. Ausserdem ist diese Art der Energie eine zu politische Sache, wo sich die "Bedingungen" täglich, sogar stündlich ändern können...........(merkt man auch bei uns in der Oelbranche)
Hoffen wir mal für die Mitarbeiter das Beste!! #6


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,was soll das denn sein.|kopfkrat
> Mehr Hirn als wir besitzen,oder was.......#c



Hallo Jürgen, |wavey:
sie haben ein frischeres aussehen, :q da sie vom wind geprägt sind. Ob sich dieser frische wind, auch aufs hirn bemerkbar macht, kann ich nicht sagen - durch einen schnelltest kann es jedoch festgestellt werden. 
Ich bekomme immer angst, wenn der wind bläst, da ich nichts verlieren will, ziehe mir dann schnell die jacke über den kopf - sonst fliegt mir der hut weg. Trotzdem ist er so stark, dass er mir die taschentücher aus den hosentaschen zieht :q  Wenn hier personen beim orkan förmlich durch die luft fliegen, glaube ich, dass ihr gehirn schon weggeflogen ist, weil man so leicht geworden ist bzw es sieht.:q  

@ Angelnrolfmann
Ich hoffe auch, dass die firma sich fängt und alles gut endet wird..
Wobei es in der heutigen zeit, über nacht kommen kann, z.b. auf dem aktienmarkt. Gestern musste ich mir im fernsehen eine sendung ansehen, da ein firmeninhaber, ein bekannter von der tochter, von den besten beratern der größten dänischen bank
platt gemacht worden ist - über nacht hat er 40 millionen kronen verloren. So schnell kann das gehen.
Ein andere bekannter und guter freund, hatte jahrelang in den südlichen sowie südöstlichen ländern, mehrere fabriken, hunderte von angestellte hatte er, alle einwohner einiger dörfer hatte er beschäftigt. Als diese länder kriesengebiete wurden, es fing mit jugoslawien an und endete in den arabischen ländern und der krieg ausbrach - hatte er nur noch trümmer.  So kann es laufen, wenn in hvide sande immer mehr gebaut wird und sich die stadt langsam zum industriehafen entwickelt und auch weiter noch ferienhäuser entstehen, bis alles verbaut ist, dann kann der fall eintreten, dass hvide sande große probleme mit der vermietung der ferienhäuser bekommt. 
Da können reichlich heringe und hornhechte noch da sein, die können auch nicht helfen, da die angler, nur ein kleiner prozentsatz ausmachen.
Das problem ist, sie merken es nicht - da es unterschiedliche arbeitsgebiete sind. Jeder fummelt so vor sich hin, will schnell geld machen und macht sich breit, oft muss die natur auch noch daran glauben.
Es kommt mit einem schlag, erst wenn es schon zu spät ist, merkt der hauseigentümer es, der in kopenhagen wohnt  oder wo auch immer.
Da  habe ich angst vor, denn hier in der region, ist man auf dem besten weg. 
In einigen südlichen ländern ist es ja passiert.
Gruß


----------



## volkerm (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,

ich denke nicht, dass das gut ausgehen wird.
Extremes Wachstum führt zu ähnlich extremem Niedergang- ist meist so.
Warum bist Du eigentlich noch nicht im Bett?
Hat Deine Frau den Netzstecker Deiner internen Verkabelung immer noch nicht gezogen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Volkerma
Volker, alles dem anglerboard zuliebe, jedoch wusste ich, dass du dich noch melden würdest. 
Wie soll ich dieses nur verstehen :q ?  Extremes Wachstum führt zu ähnlich extremem Niedergang.
Wenn´s schnell gehen soll, muss man damit rechnen.:q


----------



## Der Mog (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Hvide Sande Fans, uns zieht es seit ca 15 Jahren immer wieder hin. Ich mag den Klit mit seiner tollen Natur und die vielseitige Angelei. Dieses Jahr werd ich mein Patenkind  ( 9 Jahre ) mitnehmen, er möchte mal mit zum angeln, und wo könnt ich ihn besser infizieren.

bis bald in DK der Mog


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Leute,


Ist hier wieder alles eingeschlfen??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> Ist hier wieder alles eingeschlfen??
> ...


 

Leider Jonas,#h

alles am schlaft.:m


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

zum gähnen!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi Jonas,

was sollen wir berichten?.......sitzen hier zuhause und haben seit 5 Tagen Dauerregen #c.
Aus lauter Verzweiflung hab ich schon mein Heringskram durchgeschaut (fahren wohl, so wie es aussieht im April nach HS zu Otto |bigeyes, da freue ich mich schon richtig drauf!!!#6)
Und das Brandungstackle hab ich auch schon rausgeholt und bastel neue Vorfächer. (Da geht's im März an die Ostsee  und Ende März für zwei Wochen nach Fyns Hoved :vik Die Spinnrute und die Fliegenrute für Mefos (Fyns Hoved) wurde schon einige Male durchgecheckt......:q)
Das ist eben die Jahreszeit, wo man mal "Zeit bekommt", sein Kram zu ordnen........


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Jonas,
> 
> was sollen wir berichten?.......sitzen hier zuhause und haben seit 5 Tagen Dauerregen #c.
> Aus lauter Verzweiflung hab ich schon mein Heringskram durchgeschaut (fahren wohl, so wie es aussieht im April nach HS zu Otto |bigeyes, da freue ich mich schon richtig drauf!!!#6)
> ...


 
Moin Rolf,

Das ist doch auch was^^ so ähnlich sah mein tag auch aus. nur ich hab noch den keller entkernt von angelsachen und die ganzen schränke und regale rausgeschmissen mittwoch kommen neue dann hab ich mehr platz im keller.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Angelrolfmann
Rolf, dann werde ich mal berichten - hier sieht es wettermäßig gut aus - es ist ein sparwetter, wenn ich an die letzten jahre denke wo wir in der nacht bis minus 16 grad mal hatten - das kostet öl -  jetzt haben wir plus 10 grad am tage und es geht kaum unter null in der nacht. Wenn wir uns noch schnee d.h. ein winterwetter wünschen - muss es langsam kommen.
Gruß


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelrolfmann
> Rolf, dann werde ich mal berichten - hier sieht es wettermäßig gut aus - es ist ein sparwetter, wenn ich an die letzten jahre denke wo wir in der nacht bis minus 16 grad mal hatten - das kostet öl - jetzt haben wir plus 10 grad am tage und es geht kaum unter null in der nacht. Wenn wir uns noch schnee d.h. ein winterwetter wünschen - muss es langsam kommen.
> Gruß


 
@LAC

Otto, Danke für die Berichterstattung und ich sehe das genauso, so wirklich brauche ich den Schnee ja nicht. Und die Heizkosten halten sich bei den Temperaturen auch in Grenzen #6.
Könnte so jetzt geradewegs in den Frühling übergehen.....


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So Leuts,#h

die Seehunde waren an der Schleuse auf Jagd.
Weshalb wohl? Sollten anscheinend auf Grund des milden Wetters die ersten Heringe bereits kommen? :q


----------



## Harti (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> So Leuts,#h
> 
> die Seehunde waren an der Schleuse auf Jagd.
> Weshalb wohl? Sollten anscheinend auf Grund des milden Wetters die ersten Heringe bereits kommen? :q



Hallo Jürgen,

woher hast du eigentlich immer diese Insiderinformationen?|kopfkrat

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Heringe aufgrund des milden Winters bereits jetzt zum Laichen überreden lassen und die Schleuse besuchen. Wenn doch, werden sie den Schwanz einziehen und umkehren, da die Kachelmänner jetzt den Winter ankündigen.:q:q:q Aber ich bin mir sicher, zu Ostern werden sie zurück sein.#6

Die Seehunde wollen bestimmt nur spielen. Hatte mein letzter Hausnachbar auch gesagt als der Rottweiler mit Schaum vorm Maul vor mir stand.#d 

@carpfreak
holt Fischer Grube schon die ersten Stinte aus der Elbe?:g

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *woher hast du eigentlich immer diese Insiderinformationen?*|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Torsten,#h

deine Frage ist recht leicht zu beantworten.Ich warte halt nicht auf Infos von anderen,sondern kümmere mich selbst
um die Sache.:m
Gehe einfach mal auf die Webcam von HS,und investiere 
10 Minuten.
Dann siehst du,was in HS incl. Schleuse abgeht.|engel:
Heute waren die Seals am jagen wie verrückt.

PS.

In Norddeutschland wurde auch bereits gefangen.


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> So Leuts,#h
> 
> die Seehunde waren an der Schleuse auf Jagd.
> Weshalb wohl? Sollten anscheinend auf Grund des milden Wetters die ersten Heringe bereits kommen? :q




Jürgen, wusstes du nicht, dass die heringe inzwischen wie die angler, hvide sande süchtig geworden sind .:q Die schwimmen gar nicht mehr weg, warum sollen sie auch immer bis zum nordatlantik schwimmen und zurück - die müssen ja nicht arbeiten wie ein angler, der nach hause fahren muss.:q Wenn bei dem die arbeit nicht ruft, würde er jetzt bei dem wetter an der schleuse sitzen, den seehunden zuschauen und den bauarbeitern ratschläge geben, wie man hvide sande angelfreundlicher gestalten kann.:q:q:q - damit es fluppt.
Inzwischen haben wir die möven soweit tressiert, dass sie jetzt im sturzflug, einen hering vom haken am paternoster in der luft abzupfen können ohne zu stoppen. War eine harte arbeit, ich such mal einige fotos raus:q:q


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wetterbericht: um die O Grad, die sonne lacht und die landschaft um hvide sande ist mit schnee bedeckt. Traumhaftes winterwetter!


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Harti,#h

du alte ungläubige Seele.
Heute waren die Seehunde wieder an der Schleuse.Aber evtl.
haben sie die nicht vorhandenen Heringe nur vor unseren nicht vorhandenen östl. Nachbarn beschützt? |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jürgen,
soviel zeit hätte ich auch gerne mal um den ganzen Tag in die Web-Cam zu schauen
Ich werde mir die Sache in den nächsten 2 oder 3 Wochen mal selbst ansehen. Dann winke ich mal für Dich in die Kamera|wavey:

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen,
> *soviel zeit hätte ich auch gerne mal um den ganzen Tag in die Web-Cam zu schauen*
> Ich werde mir die Sache in den nächsten 2 oder 3 Wochen mal selbst ansehen. Dann winke ich mal für Dich in die Kamera|wavey:
> 
> ...


 



Siehst du Carsten,#h

das Problem ist ganz leicht zu lösen.Entweder du holst ganz schnell die Arbeitsjahre nach,die ich auf dem Buckel habe,oder du gehst zur LVA (BFA) ,und lässt dich schätzen.:m
Wobei das zweite die vermutlich einfachere Lösung
wäre.
Nur, solltest du wirklich in die Kamera winken müssen,dann rasiere dich bitte vorher,damit ich dich auch von den Seals
unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Na warte, 
ich bummel noch meine 14 Jahre hier ab und dann glotz ich den ganzen Tag HS-Cam :g
Wo hast Du eigentilch  z:Zt. soviel Freizeit her?
Bist Du gar nicht im Karnevallstress |clown:


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Na warte,
> ich bummel noch meine 14 Jahre hier ab und dann glotz ich den ganzen Tag HS-Cam :g
> Wo hast Du eigentilch z:Zt. soviel Freizeit her?
> *Bist Du gar nicht im Karnevallstress |clown:*







*Ne Carsten,*
*ich gehöre zu den unorganisierten Doofen.:m*
*Und zur Freizeit:BFA*


----------



## Harti (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Harti,#h
> 
> du alte ungläubige Seele.
> Heute waren die Seehunde wieder an der Schleuse.Aber evtl.
> haben sie die nicht vorhandenen Heringe nur vor unseren nicht vorhandenen östl. Nachbarn beschützt? |kopfkrat:q



Hallo Jürgen,

du weißt ja, gesundes Misstrauen ist ab und an angebracht.:g Deshalb habe ich gerade wieder mal die Webcam aufgemacht und sieh da alles dunkel, kein Seehund weit und breit. War heute Morgen bevor ich zur Arbeit bin nicht anders und gestern auch nicht.#d Hast du etwa eine andere Webcam an, oder liegt es daran das es noch dunkel ist wenn ich auf Arbeit gehe und schon wieder dunkel ist wenn ich zurück komme!?|kopfkrat 

Also ich glaube, dass noch keine Heringe da sind. Vielleicht machen die Seehunde ja ein Manöver und bereiten sich somit auf die Saison vor. Oder sie proben schon für das Heringsfestival, denn ich habe gehört das sie dieses Jahr eine Parallelveranstaltung planen. Näheres ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Sicher kann Carsten mehr berichten, wenn er sich vor Ort das Treiben angeschaut hat.:q

Viele Grüsse
Torsten


----------



## mottejm (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo, ab wann kann man normal mit den ersten Heringen rechnen. Letztes Jahr gab es Anfang März schon welche.
Ich komme aus der Region Leipzig. Bei uns sind schon die ersten Störchmänner wieder da und renovieren die alten Nester.
Normal kommen die auch später. Vermutlich kommt kein sehr harten Winter mehr, das spüren die Vögel und kommen eben schon früher. 
Eventuell ist das ja bei den Herigen auch so, was würde es denn für einen Sinn machen wenn jetzt schon Seals an der Schleusse sind? Die Manövertheorie ist sicher lustig, aber nicht sehr real.

Motte


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

@Harti, Torsten nein soweit ich weiss noch nicht, aber das kann sich ja schnell ändern. Ich freu mich schon wieder darauf. so kann man sich schon aufs Heringsangeln in HS freuen. Ich melde mich hier wenn sie da sind. 

@LAC, Otto das hört sich doch gut an, Bei uns war das Wetter fast genau so nur kein schnee. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> du weißt ja, gesundes Misstrauen ist ab und an angebracht.:g Deshalb habe ich gerade wieder mal die Webcam aufgemacht* und sieh da alles dunkel*, kein Seehund weit und breit.* War heute Morgen bevor ich zur Arbeit bin* nicht anders und gestern auch nicht.#d Hast du etwa eine andere Webcam an,* oder liegt es daran das es noch dunkel ist wenn ich auf Arbeit gehe und schon wieder dunkel ist wenn ich zurück komme!?*|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

Torsten,#h

entweder trinkst du das falsche "Mineralwasser" ,bei mir ist es Apollinaris Classik,oder du hast Arbeitszeiten,die mit der Web nicht konform gehen.
Möglicherweise war es ja auch ein mutierter Schwarm Königslachse,der vor die Schleuse gezogen ist,und von mir mit Seehunden verwechselt wurde.:m
Beide können ja recht hoch aus dem Wasser springen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @*Harti, Torsten nein soweit ich weiss noch nicht*, aber das kann sich ja schnell ändern. Ich freu mich schon wieder darauf. so kann man sich schon aufs Heringsangeln in HS freuen. Ich melde mich hier wenn sie da sind.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

woher stammt dein "Wissen"?


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ mottejm
Motte, egal wie das wetter ist, ob kalt oder warm, die chance wirklich heringe zu landen ist im mai - es könnten auch schon welche im märz erscheinen, jedoch haben sie es mir nicht gesagt. Du solltest, wenn du es wissen willst, einfach nach hvide sande fahren und testen. 
Es ist nicht immer gut der erste zu sein, bei der heringsangelei trifft dieses zu. 
@ Jürgen und Torsten
wo schaut ihr euch denn das treiben an, Torsten, du siehst nur ein schwarzes loch in hvide sande und jürgen sieht nur haare die sich bewegen - kann diese meerjungfern jeder sehen oder muss ich mich registrieren lassen, dass die wissen, dass ich mitglied bin.:g:q


----------



## Harti (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ mottejm
> Motte, egal wie das wetter ist, ob kalt oder warm, die chance wirklich heringe zu landen ist im mai - es könnten auch schon welche im märz erscheinen, jedoch haben sie es mir nicht gesagt. Du solltest, wenn du es wissen willst, einfach nach hvide sande fahren und testen.
> Es ist nicht immer gut der erste zu sein, bei der heringsangelei trifft dieses zu.
> @ Jürgen und Torsten
> wo schaut ihr euch denn das treiben an, Torsten, du siehst nur ein schwarzes loch in hvide sande und jürgen sieht nur haare die sich bewegen - kann diese meerjungfern jeder sehen oder muss ich mich registrieren lassen, dass die wissen, dass ich mitglied bin.:g:q



@otto

ja Otto, ich glaube mitGlied zu sein ist schon entscheidend um zu verstehen was wir sehen!:q:q:q

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ mottejm
> Motte, egal wie das wetter ist, ob kalt oder warm, die chance wirklich heringe zu landen ist im mai - es könnten auch schon welche im märz erscheinen, jedoch haben sie es mir nicht gesagt. Du solltest, wenn du es wissen willst, einfach nach hvide sande fahren und testen.
> Es ist nicht immer gut der erste zu sein, bei der heringsangelei trifft dieses zu.
> @ Jürgen und Torsten
> *wo schaut ihr euch denn das treiben an*, Torsten, du siehst nur ein schwarzes loch in hvide sande und jürgen sieht nur haare die sich bewegen - kann diese meerjungfern jeder sehen oder muss ich mich registrieren lassen, dass die wissen, dass ich mitglied bin.:g:q


 

Hallo Otto,#h
schau mal in deine,bzw. Inges E-Mails.
Kommst über die HP von Hvide Sande.dk (Bauarbeiten) zur Cam.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Es wird eingtlich immer im fernsehn gesagt wenn er die ersten fängt und hier auf seiner seite hat er ein datum angegeben wann er ca. Stinte rein bekommt. Natürlich können die auch fürher kommen aber ich glaube nich das er sich das Stint geschäft entgehen lässt nur weil er im urlaub ist.

http://www.grubes-fischerhuette.de/?gclid=CIOIi6r07a0CFQS_zAodgnAE5Q

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Es wird eingtlich immer im fernsehn gesagt wenn er die ersten fängt und hier auf seiner seite hat er ein datum angegeben wann er ca. Stinte rein bekommt. Natürlich können die auch fürher kommen aber ich glaube nich das er sich das Stint geschäft entgehen lässt nur weil er im urlaub ist.
> 
> ...


 


Jonas,#h

was hat HS mit Stinten zu tun?#c


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jürgen, 

Gar nichts nur du hast mich gefragt wo ich meine Info her habe und ich habe geantwortet.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Gar nichts nur du hast mich gefragt wo ich meine Info her habe und ich habe geantwortet.
> 
> ...


 


Danke,dass du wenigstens nicht deinen Zahnarzt genannt
hast. |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen,

Wenn du willst kann ich dir mein Zahnartz nennen und denn fragen ob er weiss ob grube schon stinte gefangen hat, aber ich glaub er würd mich nur verwundert angucken:q. Nun is gut mit der ganzen Stint geschickte wer infos haben möchte hier im board werden genug infos reingestellt ob der stint schon da ist oder mir einfach ne PN schicken aber nicht hier. 

Nun eine andere Frage ist der Hering schon da:g?

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Wenn du willst kann ich dir mein Zahnartz nennen und denn fragen ob er weiss ob grube schon stinte gefangen hat, aber ich glaub er würd mich nur verwundert angucken:q. Nun is gut mit der ganzen Stint geschickte wer infos haben möchte hier im board werden genug infos reingestellt ob der stint schon da ist oder mir einfach ne PN schicken aber nicht hier.
> 
> ...


 


Jonas,sorry,:m

ich habe die Frage von Harti nach dem Stint glatt übersehen.
Mein Fehler.#q


----------



## LAC (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Hatri
Torsten,  du hast mich durchschaut, das kann nur ein mitglied wissen |supergri ist das nicht herrlich hier.
@ Jürgen, danke für den link - ich kannte ihn ja, aber jetzt habe ich mir mal das treiben angeschaut, es liegt schnee dort und ich habe die lachse springen gesehen |supergri ich hoffe nicht, dass es ein fischkutter war |supergri
Heute ist generalversammlung vom fischereihaus in hvide sande - nun hat man mich eingeladen, da sie jährlich von uns einen betrag bekommen, damit die fische gut füttern können  |supergri gehe aber nicht hin.

@ Jonas, da ich vom futtern poste - deinen link habe ich mir angesehen und gelesen, er ist ja der hammer- ich zitiere:
Grube's Fischerhütte - eine interessante Mischung aus  Skihütte, Oktoberfest und Sylt-Feeling.
Auf 1.000 Quadratmetern Fachwerk-Neubau bekommen Sie eine Fisch-Philosophie  geboten. Sie sitzen auf rustikalen Holzbänken mit Lehnen und holen sich Essen  und Getränke selber.
Nun trifft dieses bei mir nicht zu, da ich diese interessante mischung nicht liebe, ich liebe den amazonas, ballermann und new york. |supergri Wenn ich jetzt auf einer holzbank in hvide sande an der schleuse sitze und mir reichlich gedanken mache - könnte ich ein philosoph sein, muss aber nicht, jedoch fühle ich diese fisch-philosophie erst, wenn ich an der frittenbude im fachwerk neubau, mir eine fischfrikadelle esse und der fischgreruch meiner finger förmlich diese fisch-philosophie bei mir auslöst. |supergri:g
Jonas, stint ist angesagt, dieser fisch hat zwar einen gurkengeschmack jedoch gebraten und mit den händen gegessen - ohne kopf - schmeckt er gut  und wenn man 15 stück gegessen hat und sich die finger leckt, dann fühlt man diese fisch -philosophie  macht sich gedanken über seine gottesfahrstühle  (paternoster) rein philosophisch gesehen,  und träumt von hvide sande. |supergri
Jonas, ich liebe diese fische,  sie haben ja eine durchsichtige haut - olala, als backfisch wird gemunkelt, sollen sie vorzüglich sein, ich kann es dir jedoch nicht sagen.  Der große denker sokrates, zerbrach sich darüber schon den kopf -denn wenn schon die götter nicht alles wissen, dann wohl kaum die menschen.|supergri|supergri  Jonas, ich bin ganz schön bescheuert, da die fisch philosophie sich bei mir ganz gewaltig bemerkbar macht - meine finger stinken schon nach fisch obwohl ich nur poste.

Jetzt fahre ich zum konzert nach esbjerg und schau mir mal die backfische an, ob die lecker aussehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Hatri
> Torsten, du hast mich durchschaut, das kann nur ein mitglied wissen |supergri ist das nicht herrlich hier.
> @ Jürgen, danke für den link - ich kannte ihn ja, aber jetzt habe ich mir mal das treiben angeschaut, es liegt schnee dort und ich habe die lachse springen gesehen |supergri ich hoffe nicht, dass es ein fischkutter war |supergri
> Heute ist generalversammlung vom fischereihaus in hvide sande - nun hat man mich eingeladen, da sie jährlich von uns einen betrag bekommen, damit die fische gut füttern können |supergri gehe aber nicht hin.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

werde mich Morgen mal wieder auf die rustikale Bank in D`dorf setzen. :m


----------



## Harti (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Leutz,

die Welt ist doch klein, im Rhein fängt ein Fischer die ausgestorbenen Schnäpel, in Geesthacht an der Elbe gibts demnächst Stint satt (schmeckt gigantisch lecker und ist vergleichbar mit den Sprotten in HS) und bei mir vor der Haustür wurde in der Stepenitz der Lachs und die Mefo wieder angesiedelt. Die Probebefischungen haben gezeigt, das sich die Population selbst erhält und vergrößert. Hier schließt sich der Kreis, da der Lachsbesatz aus DK stammt. Der hier ursprünglich lebende Stamm soll nah verwandt mit dem aus der Skjern Au gewesen sein. Es wurden sogar schon Quoten für die Angler hier frei gegeben. 

@Carpfreak
solange der Hering nicht da ist, können wir den Trööt auch hier und da mit Meldungen zum Stint beleben. Vielleich gibts den auch in HS und keiner hat es bemerkt? 

@Jürgen
hab gerade mal wieder die Webcam aufgemacht. Alles schwarz! Mitglied zu sein reicht wohl nicht. Auf der Suche nach der Webcam ging aber gerade ein Fensterchen auf, wo auch rumgesprungen wurde. Schau ich mir gleich näher an, vielleicht war ich bislang auf der falschen Seite. 

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen, nicht schlecht, es sollte schon eine rustikale bank in der altstadt sein, und nur schauen und über sich selbst denken - solltest du ein fischbrötchen dabei essen und du denkst zu viel, wird es philosophisch und du beißt dir dann einen finger ab. Jürgen einen finger würde ich opfern, wenn ich morgen auch dort sitzen könnte.|supergri
Wünsche dir schöne stunden !

@ Torsten, der skjern lachs ist ja nie verschwunden  bzw. ausgerottet gewesen, es waren immer noch einige exemplare im fließgewässer, der stamm ist jahrtausend alt und ich glaube alle flüsse in deutschland, sind mit skjern lachsen schon beliefert worden. Früher habe ich mich etwas mehr damit befasst und das pro und kontra war groß. Pionierarbeit wurde an der sieg gemacht - erst später wurde der rhein in angriff genommen und mit dem länderübergreifenden projekt lachs 2000, wurden dann auch reichlich gelder locker gemacht. 
Vor jahren habe ich einen bericht gelesen, da  kostete ein lachs im rhein, soviel wie das bekannte filmauto von james bond, da waren die ehrenamtlichen stunden von den anglern nicht erfasst.
Es wurde auch erwähnt, dass ein lachs aus der skjern au, einen nicht so langen lachsaufstieg macht d.h. seine gene sind etwas anders, als die alten rheinlachse, die in  holland in den rhein  geschwommen sind  und in basel im räucherofen landeten.
Heute sieht es mit dem besatz ja anders aus als in den 80ger jahren, wo kaum fischtreppen waren, da konnte ein wanderfisch z.b. die bachforelle gar nicht aufsteigen, sondern nur flußabwärts über die staustufe schwimmen bis sie in eine fischregion kommt, wo sie gefressen wird bzw. keine lebensqualitäten mehr da sind. Trotzdem wurden sie besetzt - nicht für die angler - sondern dass man in diesem amputierten gewässer einen ausgewogenen fischbestand erzielt, dazu zählen auch die nichtangelbaren kleinfische - wie elritzen. Weil sie jedoch gute hechtköder waren, wurden sie mir der senke gefangen|supergri standen zwar auf der roten liste, aber es sah ja keiner.

Sprotten,  kleine heringe, sicherlich auch stinte habe ich in hvide sande schon gelandet  - ich liebe diese kleinen fische, und oft fahre ich nur deswegen nach hvide sande, da ich sie zubereite nach mediteraner art - da kommt freude auf.  Im früjahr sowie im sommer und herbst klappt es - mit heringspaternoster und kleinstem haken. Jürgen ist auch ein spezialist auf  kleinen fische, ich glaube, er hat eine sprotte gefangen die eine beachtliche größe hatte - nicht in hvide sande wenn ich mich entsinne, jedoch war sie so groß, dass er jeden rekord damit hätte knacken können. Jürgen, wie groß war sie?


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, nicht schlecht, es sollte schon eine rustikale bank in der altstadt sein, und nur schauen und über sich selbst denken - solltest du ein fischbrötchen dabei essen und du denkst zu viel, wird es philosophisch und du beißt dir dann einen finger ab. Jürgen einen finger würde ich opfern, wenn ich morgen auch dort sitzen könnte.|supergri
> Wünsche dir schöne stunden !
> 
> @ Torsten, der skjern lachs ist ja nie verschwunden bzw. ausgerottet gewesen, es waren immer noch einige exemplare im fließgewässer, der stamm ist jahrtausend alt und ich glaube alle flüsse in deutschland, sind mit skjern lachsen schon beliefert worden. Früher habe ich mich etwas mehr damit befasst und das pro und kontra war groß. Pionierarbeit wurde an der sieg gemacht - erst später wurde der rhein in angriff genommen und mit dem länderübergreifenden projekt lachs 2000, wurden dann auch reichlich gelder locker gemacht.
> ...





Hallo Otto,#h

dass mit der Sardine stimmt.Sie war exakt 30cm.
Habe sie* in HS* von der langen Mole beim blinkern gefangen.
Ulrike und ich haben sie geräuchert und gegessen.:g


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die Webcam Hvide Sande ist nicht mehr in Betrieb.
Vermutlich ein Seehund auf der Jagd nach Hering dagegen
gesprungen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Torsten, 

Ja kann was posten wenn ich wieder was neues in erfahrung bringe.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Harti (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Webcam Hvide Sande ist nicht mehr in Betrieb.
> Vermutlich ein Seehund auf der Jagd nach Hering dagegen
> gesprungen.



Hallo Jürgen,

schade eigentlich und hoffentlich ist nichts schlimmeres passiert! 
Wie gesagt habe ich mir die andere Webcam nochmal angeschaut. Zuerst glaubte ich einen Seehund zu erkennen aber als die Kamera näher ran zoomte, sah es doch zottliger aus und ich glaube es war ein Bär!:q:q:q War wohl doch nicht die richtige Seite, doch ich muss sagen Bären haben auch was zu bieten. Fressen die nicht auch Lachse und riechen dann nach Fisch?|kopfkrat

@Jonas
lass es uns wissen wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt. Damit überbrücken wir die Heringsfreie Zeit.#6

@otto
zu den Lachsprojekten unterhalten wir uns zu Ostern. Vielleicht können wir uns ja gemeinsam die Lachszucht vor Ort anschauen. Ist ein spannendes Thema!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> schade eigentlich und hoffentlich ist nichts schlimmeres passiert!
> Wie gesagt habe ich mir die andere Webcam nochmal angeschaut. Zuerst glaubte ich einen Seehund zu erkennen aber als die Kamera näher ran zoomte,* sah es doch zottliger aus und ich glaube es war ein Bär!:q:q:q* War wohl doch nicht die richtige Seite, doch ich muss sagen Bären haben auch was zu bieten. Fressen die nicht auch Lachse und riechen dann nach Fisch?|kopfkrat
> ...


 

@ Torsten,#h

ich habe ja so eine Ahnung.|kopfkrat
Der Bär hatte nicht zufällig Ähnlichkeit mit einem 
gemeinsamen Bekannten?:q


----------



## Harti (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Torsten,#h
> 
> ich habe ja so eine Ahnung.|kopfkrat
> Der Bär hatte nicht zufällig Ähnlichkeit mit einem
> gemeinsamen Bekannten?:q



Hej Jürgen,
hab gerade nochmal die Bilder der in Frage kommenden Bären verglichen. Es ist nicht der den du meinst. Die Haarfarbe ist dunkler, mehr Locken und rote Lippen. Passt also nicht zu ...° Wikipedia sagt auch das diese Bärenart am aussterben ist!

So jetzt lassen wir die Blödelei! Wann kommt der Hering?

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen,
> hab gerade nochmal die Bilder der in Frage kommenden Bären verglichen. Es ist nicht der den du meinst. Die Haarfarbe ist dunkler, mehr Locken und rote Lippen. Passt also nicht zu ...° Wikipedia sagt auch das diese Bärenart am aussterben ist!
> 
> *So jetzt lassen wir die Blödelei! Wann kommt der Hering?*
> ...


 


Torsten,#h

du hast Recht,wir sollten mal ernst werden.:m





















Am 6.4. 13.52Uhr.


----------



## schiripacha (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo, 
ich bin grad drauf und dran meine angelsachen für hs fertig zumachen. (ist ja ziemlich kalt draussen, das motorrad steht in der garage, also was soll man sonst machen). rutte undso ist soweit fertig. meine frage ist ob ihr mir mit den paternostern helfen könnt. welche benutzt ihr ? welche hackengröße geht am besten? paar tipps und links wären ganz nützlich. hab letztes jahr direkt in hs alles gekauft aber geht ja auch billiger. 
danke im vorraus ..


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schiripacha schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin grad drauf und dran meine angelsachen für hs fertig zumachen. (ist ja ziemlich kalt draussen, das motorrad steht in der garage, also was soll man sonst machen). rutte undso ist soweit fertig. meine frage ist ob ihr mir mit den paternostern helfen könnt. welche benutzt ihr ? welche hackengröße geht am besten? paar tipps und links wären ganz nützlich. hab letztes jahr direkt in hs alles gekauft aber geht ja auch billiger.
> danke im vorraus ..


 

Wann willst du denn fahren,jetzt,oder zur Heringssaison ?
Wenn die Heringe in Mengen da sind,dann nehme ich Cirkle-
Hooks von Balzer.
Damit vermeide ich weitgehend das reissen von Hornis.
Jetzt würde ich möglichst kleine normale Haken nehmen.


----------



## LAC (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen und Torsten,
ihr habt beide recht, denn ich war in hvide sande, jedoch hatte ich als begleitung eine zirkustänzerin mit, die bei diesem rundgang - den wir zusammen gemacht haben - nur auf den händen gelaufen ist, für sie war es ein trainigslauf, da sie demnächst die seehunde und seebären trainiert.  Wir haben uns ganz normal unterhalten, jedoch glaubten die wenigen menschen die uns begegneten, ich wäre bescheuert, da es so aussah als würde ich mich mit oberschenkel unterhalten, da man den kopf nicht sehen konnte, der wurde vom rock verdeckt.:q 
Torsten, es kann sein, dass die webcam in hvide sande keine ausgezeichnete tiefenschärfe hat und du mit scharfen blick und guter vorstellungsgabe,  bärenartige gebilde siehst im logenplatz aus der vogelperspetive -  piepshow kann ich da nur sagen und wenn hvide sande, schon solch guten perspektiven anbietet und wir inzwischen bei vögeln gelandet sind, kannst du auf unsere webseite, ein liebesspiel und vieles mehr sehen - da die webcam in einem nistkasten eingebaut ist, da kannst du im frühjahr die turmfalken brüten sehen - tolle sache - werf mal ein blick im frühjahr drauf
Torsten für dich werde ich im garten eine webcam aufstellen und die letzten rotschwänzchen festhalten, da ja die dunkelhaarigen und zotteligen mit ihren roten lippen laut wikipedia  aussterben. Torsten, würde charles darwin noch leben, würde er zu dir sagen, junge rutsch mal zur seite, ich will auch aus der vogelperspektive die bären sehen.
Torsten, noch drei monate, dann ist der vogelatlas fertig und eine tragbare webcam aufgestellt, hatte auch gedanken, eine unter wasser bzw. am oder im aquarium aufzustellen, als erstes würde ich dann die geburt der katzenhaie d.h. wenn sie aus der eikapsel schlüpfen festhalten.


----------



## Harti (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen und Torsten,
> ihr habt beide recht, denn ich war in hvide sande, jedoch hatte ich als begleitung eine zirkustänzerin mit, die bei diesem rundgang - den wir zusammen gemacht haben - nur auf den händen gelaufen ist, für sie war es ein trainigslauf, da sie demnächst die seehunde und seebären trainiert.  Wir haben uns ganz normal unterhalten, jedoch glaubten die wenigen menschen die uns begegneten, ich wäre bescheuert, da es so aussah als würde ich mich mit oberschenkel unterhalten, da man den kopf nicht sehen konnte, der wurde vom rock verdeckt.:q
> Torsten, es kann sein, dass die webcam in hvide sande keine ausgezeichnete tiefenschärfe hat und du mit scharfen blick und guter vorstellungsgabe,  bärenartige gebilde siehst im logenplatz aus der vogelperspetive -  piepshow kann ich da nur sagen und wenn hvide sande, schon solch guten perspektiven anbietet und wir inzwischen bei vögeln gelandet sind, kannst du auf unsere webseite, ein liebesspiel und vieles mehr sehen - da die webcam in einem nistkasten eingebaut ist, da kannst du im frühjahr die turmfalken brüten sehen - tolle sache - werf mal ein blick im frühjahr drauf
> Torsten für dich werde ich im garten eine webcam aufstellen und die letzten rotschwänzchen festhalten, da ja die dunkelhaarigen und zotteligen mit ihren roten lippen laut wikipedia  aussterben. Torsten, würde charles darwin noch leben, würde er zu dir sagen, junge rutsch mal zur seite, ich will auch aus der vogelperspektive die bären sehen.
> Torsten, noch drei monate, dann ist der vogelatlas fertig und eine tragbare webcam aufgestellt, hatte auch gedanken, eine unter wasser bzw. am oder im aquarium aufzustellen, als erstes würde ich dann die geburt der katzenhaie d.h. wenn sie aus der eikapsel schlüpfen festhalten.



Hallo Otto,

ist das nicht herrlich hier?
Ich glaube sogar, rotschwänzchen zusammen mit dem schwarzen zottligen Bären auf der Webcam gesehen zu haben! 
Torsten


----------



## schiripacha (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@j.Breithardt
ne erst ende mai werde ich fahren wollte eich anfang april schon aber klappt alles nicht ..  sind 5er haken ok für die zeit ? oder was kannst du mir empfehlen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schiripacha schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt
> ne erst ende mai werde ich fahren wollte eich anfang april schon aber klappt alles nicht .. *sind 5er* haken ok für die zeit ? oder was kannst du mir empfehlen?


 


@ schiripacha,#h

Empfehlungen von Hakengrößen sind immer so eine Glücksache,da die Dinger nicht genormt sind.Wenn du
bekommen kannst,so nimm Circle in 2 verschiedenen
Größen.
Falls du zu den stets vorhandenen Idioten gehören solltest,
dann besser Makrelenpaternoster,damit lassen sich die Hornis super reissen.#q


----------



## LAC (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> ist das nicht herrlich hier?
> Ich glaube sogar, rotschwänzchen zusammen mit dem schwarzen zottligen Bären auf der Webcam gesehen zu haben!
> Torsten



Torsten, dieses müsssen aber ganz wilde tiere gewesen sein, denn normal sind sie in den sommermonaten - wenn die sonne lacht und schön warm ist - zwischen den dünen - man stolpert förmlich drüber - habe mich schon oft erschrocken.
Einmal dahte ich, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein, in hvide sande auf der webcam, habe es erst nach 6 stunden gemerkt, dass ich eine andere an hatte.

Torsten ist das nicht herrlich, wünsche dir feuchte grüße und bordie schiripache reichlich fische im mai - ist eine gute zeit.


----------



## keilerkopf (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, moin Angelfreunde,
habe mich mal durch den Thread gelesen und im Forum gesucht, aber nicht die Antworten gefunden, die ich suche.

Fahre im November in die Ecke. Welches Geschirr brauche ich denn:
a) Was brauche ich zum Dorschangeln vom Boot/Kutter

Rute: WG ?
Ködergewichte:? 
Pilker/GuFi?

b) Kann ich bei dem Heringsangeln und Plattfischangeln von Bleigewichten ähnlich der Ostsee ausgehen? Oder ist die Strömung deutlich stärker?


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Moin, moin Angelfreunde,
> habe mich mal durch den Thread gelesen und im Forum gesucht, aber nicht die Antworten gefunden, die ich suche.
> 
> Fahre im November in die Ecke. Welches Geschirr brauche ich denn:
> ...


 


Hallo Keilerkopf,#h

werde mal versuchen zu helfen.:m
November ist dort fürs Kutterangeln nicht die beste Zeit.
Wetter oft sehr unbeständig,da sind dann wenig Turis vor
Ort.Wenn die mindestanzahl von Anglern nicht zusammen kommt,dann fährt halt kein Kutter raus.Tun sich um diese Jahreszeit auch nur wenige Angler an,da die Nordsee nicht mit der Badewanne Ostsee vergleichbar ist.
Gerät wären Bootsruten mit 300-500gr. WG und halt Pilker in dieser Gewichtsklasse.
Möchtest du Brandungsangeln,dann Stöcke die bis 200gr. 
Krallenbleie werfen können.
Beim Heringsangeln die üblichen Heringsbleie 20-60gr.Und
genug Zeugs mitbringen,der Untergrund kann so manches
Blei und Paternoster fressen.


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@j.Breithardt
Du kannst auch mal eine helfende Antwort geben?!
Hätte ich bei Deinen komischen Beiträgen nicht für Möglich gehalten :m.
Man lernt nie aus, Gott sei Dank!

Gruß, Tim


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt
> Du kannst auch mal eine helfende Antwort geben?!
> *Hätte ich bei Deinen komischen Beiträgen nicht für Möglich gehalten* :m.
> Man lernt nie aus, Gott sei Dank!
> ...


 


@ Tim,#h

immerhin scheinen sie Dir ja zu gefallen,sonst würdest Du 
sie ja nicht lesen.:m


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich werde mich künftig auch wieder stärker einbringen; dann wird das noch komischer!


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@j.breithardt
ja bitte mach weiter so, sonst schüttel ich jeden tag meinen kopf umsonst!
Du gibst mir Gott sei Dank jeden (fast) Tag einen Grund dazu #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> @j.breithardt
> ja bitte mach weiter so,* sonst schüttel ich jeden tag meinen kopf umsonst!*
> Du gibst mir Gott sei Dank jeden (fast) Tag einen Grund dazu #h


 

Tim,

dagegen hilft schon die Gemüsesorte umzustellen.Mit klarem
Kopf versteht man manches besser.
So,jetzt mache dann bitte mal den 3.Beitrag,vielleicht kommt dann
was passendes zum HS-Trööt.


----------



## keilerkopf (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Keilerkopf,#h
> 
> werde mal versuchen zu helfen.:m
> November ist dort fürs Kutterangeln nicht die beste Zeit.
> ...



Hmm, schade eigentlich. Werde die Hoffnung aber nicht aufgeben, dass das Wetter und Teilnehmerzahl eine Ausfahrt zulassen. Habe schließlich immerhin eine Woche Zeit und daher vielleicht Glück nen etwas windstilleren Tag zu erwischen, an dem die Nordsee etwas ruhiger ist.

Besteht denn von den Molen im November ne gute Chance auf nen Dorsch? An der Ostsee kommen die Kumpels ja um die Zeit dicht unter Land. Lohnt sich das Spinnfischen von dort? Oder "nur" Plattfische in Wurfweite?

Besten Dank nochmal für die erste Hilfe gerade.

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Zum glück habe ich den verstand inzwischen verloren   Verstehe die welt nicht mehr. :m es kann sich also jeder äußern wie er will - das liebe ich.


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto,

wieviele Jahrzehnte ist das mit dem Verstand her|kopfkrat?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Hmm, schade eigentlich. Werde die Hoffnung aber nicht aufgeben, dass das Wetter und Teilnehmerzahl eine Ausfahrt zulassen. Habe schließlich immerhin eine Woche Zeit und daher vielleicht Glück nen etwas windstilleren Tag zu erwischen, an dem die Nordsee etwas ruhiger ist.
> 
> Besteht denn von den* Molen im November* ne gute Chance auf nen Dorsch? An der Ostsee kommen die Kumpels ja um die Zeit dicht unter Land. Lohnt sich das Spinnfischen von dort? Oder "nur" Plattfische in Wurfweite?
> 
> ...


 

Keine Ahnung,wie weit der Hafenumbau dann gediehen ist.
Denke,zumindest bis zum Spätherbst werden die Molen wohl
gesperrt bleiben.
Die Chancen auf Dorsch vom Ufer dürften an der Ostsee 
besser sein.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Zum glück habe ich den verstand inzwischen verloren  *Verstehe die welt nicht mehr*. :m es kann sich also jeder äußern wie er will - das liebe ich.


 


Otto,#h

den Teil der Welt,der Bier als Gemüse ansieht,den muß
man nicht verstehen.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, 

Ich muss mal was fragen. Was für Montagen fischt ihr eingtlich so in der Brandung in HS und umgebung?? Ich hab so an Standart, Nachläufer, Lift, Wishbone und oder Buttmontagen gedacht wie in der Ostsee ebent. Die Bleigewicht sind mir eingtlich bekannt nur eins noch welche Hakengröße fischt ihr so ca. 1-2/0??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Jürgen
Einfach mal nicht alles kommentieren!
Und wenn Du deinen Senf dazu geben musst, dann bitte auch auf das Thema bezogen!
Du postest bei so vielen Beiträgen, da kommt von deiner Seite aber meistens nur dumme Sprüche und dumme Kommentqare bei raus.
So jetzt ist genug OT. 
Weiter gehts mir den Heringen in HS #h .

Schöne Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> Einfach mal nicht alles kommentieren!
> Und wenn Du deinen Senf dazu geben musst, dann bitte auch auf das Thema bezogen!
> Du postest bei so vielen Beiträgen, da kommt von deiner Seite aber meistens nur dumme Sprüche und dumme Kommentqare bei raus.
> ...


 

Tim,danke für die Aufklärung.#6
Werde mich natürlich in Zukunft an Dir orientieren.:m


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tim,danke für die Aufklärung.#6
> Werde mich natürlich in Zukunft an Dir orientieren.:m



Jürgen,
kein Problem, ich kläre Dich gerne auf .
Du kannst Dich gerne an mich orientieren |bla: .


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



			
				j.Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Tim,danke für die Aufklärung.#6
> Werde mich natürlich in Zukunft an Dir orientieren.:m





Tim1983 schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> kein Problem, ich kläre Dich gerne auf .
> Du kannst Dich gerne an mich orientieren |bla: .



Orientier Dich an mich, da wird sie geholfen 

@Jürgen: Ich muss das mal sagen: Ich mag Deinen Humor!

Noch 4 Monate und 4 TAge bis HS!

Grüße an alle,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Orientier Dich an mich, da wird sie geholfen
> 
> *@Jürgen: Ich muss das mal sagen: Ich mag Deinen Humor!*
> 
> ...


 


Michael,#h

Du baust mich gerade wieder auf,danke.#6
Schade,dass wir uns verpassen (?).
Bin ab 19.5. vor Ort.:m


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



volkerma schrieb:


> Otto,
> 
> wieviele Jahrzehnte ist das mit dem Verstand her|kopfkrat?
> 
> ...



Volker, seitdem ich das anglerboard kenne und auf fragen antworte - es fällt mir schwer, rein fachlich zu bleiben, 
denn es kann doch nicht alles wahr sein, was man wissen will.
Das ist einfach zuviel verlangt und dann landen wir über eine webcam zu den zottelbären bis hinzu den rotschwänzchen, das ist natürlich auch nicht leicht zu verstehen - aber so ist es halt im leben.
Im moment greift bordie Tim1983, die postings von bordie jürgen breithard an, da verstehe ich auch die welt nicht mehr, dabei ist jürgen doch einer der wenigen in unserem kreis, der richtige antworten geben kann - er kennt sich hier gut aus, angelt gut und ist ein toller mensch. Der kann in meinen augen alles schreiben, ob wir uns über rotschwänzen unterhalten oder um die dorsche bzw. das heringsfestival von hvide sande, wo der gwinner mit 12 heringe könig wurde. 
Habe gerade zwei heringsdosen d.h. einen könig bei aldi eingekauft.  So ist das volker, da rutsche ich mit den fingern beim letzten satz aus und vergleiche heringsdosen mit einem heringskönig, weil alles so schwer zu verstehen ist obwohl die stückzahl stimmt, schreibe blödes zeug. Obwohl man darüber einfach nur lachen kann, was alles so abläuft in der welt bzw. hier im board, dieses ist ja der erfolg des threads, sonst würde es hier ein jahr ganz trocken abgehen - weil wir rein fachlich werden und da es nur vier fischarten sind, können wir uns ein jahr darüber unterhalten und einen monat ob der hering auch ein pumms machen kann, wie man es kennt aus der badewanne und ob er durch seinen ausstoß auch noch schneller wird, wie man es von anderen fischarten kennt. 

Zur heringszeit brodelt das wasser ganz gewaltig in hvide sande, kann es sein, dass die alle ein förzchen lassen , damit sie schneller an den anglern vorbei kommen, oder warum machen die das, kennt sich damit einer aus - wie seht ihr das?
Wenn ich mein paternoster vor dieses aufgewühlte wasser werfe habe ich da eine bessere chance.
Schreibt viel.

Nachsatz:
Nun baue ich mir meine paternoster selber, welche haken soll ich nehmen, wenn ich dieses brodeln mit berücksichtige - oder sind die heringspaternoster, die man in hvide sande kaufen kann und aus china kommen erstra dafür hergestellt, da auf dem blister geschrieben steht: speziell für die nordsee angefertigt.
Dieses verstehe ich auch alles nicht mehr


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

Also ich würde dazu sagen, das Tim nicht den Humor meinte sonder das Jürgen machmal nicht die antwort gibt man sucht. Wie wenn jemand in der Haupt Heringszeit fragt wie es imom läuft und als antwort bekommt man nur sowas wie, guck doch mal 3seiten vorher da steht alles dazu. Zwar stimmt das, aber vllt hat sich seit diesen beitrag was verändert. Klar wenn alles an selben Tag geschrieben wurde kann man so eine antworten geben. Nur kommt das etwas komisch rüber, wenn man nicht schon ein paar seiner posts mit bekommen hat weiss man das er das gar nicht so meint ist, wie es rüber kommt. Ich mag Jürgens posts auch. Welche davon haben mir geholen wenn ich was wissen wollte. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Also ich würde dazu sagen, das Tim nicht den Humor meinte *sonder das Jürgen machmal nicht die antwort gibt man sucht.* Wie wenn jemand in der Haupt Heringszeit fragt wie es imom läuft und als antwort bekommt man nur sowas wie, guck doch mal 3seiten vorher da steht alles dazu. Zwar stimmt das, aber vllt hat sich seit diesen beitrag was verändert. Klar wenn alles an selben Tag geschrieben wurde kann man so eine antworten geben. Nur kommt das etwas komisch rüber, wenn man nicht schon ein paar seiner posts mit bekommen hat weiss man das er das gar nicht so meint ist, wie es rüber kommt. Ich mag Jürgens posts auch. Welche davon haben mir geholen wenn ich was wissen wollte.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

du hast mein Problem erkannt.#6

Was glaubst du,wie viele Lehrer ich schon in den Wahnsinn getrieben habe?
Die waren alle zu blöd,ihre Fragen auf meine Antworten 
auszurichten.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Volker, seitdem ich das anglerboard kenne und auf fragen antworte - es fällt mir schwer, rein fachlich zu bleiben,
> denn es kann doch nicht alles wahr sein, was man wissen will.
> Das ist einfach zuviel verlangt und dann landen wir über eine webcam zu den zottelbären bis hinzu den rotschwänzchen, das ist natürlich auch nicht leicht zu verstehen - aber so ist es halt im leben.
> Im moment greift bordie Tim1983, die postings von bordie jürgen breithard an, da verstehe ich auch die welt nicht mehr, dabei ist jürgen doch einer der wenigen in unserem kreis, der richtige antworten geben kann - er kennt sich hier gut aus, angelt gut und ist ein toller mensch. Der kann in meinen augen alles schreiben, ob wir uns über rotschwänzen unterhalten oder um die dorsche bzw. das heringsfestival von hvide sande, wo der gwinner mit 12 heringe könig wurde.
> ...


 
Moin Otto, 

Ich persönlich kaufe mir die Paternoster viel bei Kott Frid die haben welche in der Hakengröße 12. Diese finde ich wirklich super. Ein paar alte habe ich auch noch von hier wo die mit einer von Hakengröße 6 zugroß sind. Größe 8 fische ich auch noch. Ich habe mir mal ein paar kreis haken vorfächer besorgt um sie zutesten. 

http://www.gamakatsu.com/catalog/octo_circle.htm 

Hier mal ein link welche ich nehmen würde in 8. Wenn jemand eine Link/Händler kennt der auch kleiner anbietet immer raus damit. Sonst ebent standarthaken, wie man sie an den Fertigvorfächern kennt in größen von 8 bis 12. Vielleicht hats dir geholfen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jürgen|wavey:, 

Das kenn ich noch von meiner Schulzeit. Aber die wollten immer ihren Kurs durchziehen. Schade eingtlich, aber das war so und wird so blieben.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Jonas, 
ein dank für deine antwort mit der hakengröße - ich muss sie immer sehen, da sie ja von der länge immer unterschiedlich sind - langschaft usw. 
Ich kaufe sie nicht in hvide sande, sondern lasse sie mir immer mitbringen - arbeite mit spezialhaken.
Nun kenne ich die besagten heringsvorfächer, die du erwähnst aus hvide sande - die in china hergestellt werden mit dem zusatz - speziell für die nordsee geeignet  - diese hersteller kennen genau die farbwerte des wassers von hvuide sande - danach stellen sie das lammetta her - es sind halt schlitzaugen. Damit die paternoster genau auf das gebiet abgestimmt wurden, hat man bei der bestellung ihnen mitgeteilt, dass hvide sande die blaue flagge hat, dann wussten sie bescheid.|supergri#q
Solch ein zusatz ist ja ganz schön gewagt finde ich, wobei ich die meisten paternoster die dort verkauft werden, für nicht gut halte. 
Jonas glaub es mir, ich habe reichlich heringe gefangen, in den zig jahren, die meisten paternoster d.h. haken und die fiachhut bzw. den klimbimm den sie oft noch dran machen, sind zu groß. Ich will nicht sagen der haken ist zu groß, sondern die fischhaut die zum teil imitiert ist, denn nur mit kleinstem material hast du eine gute chance mehrere zu überlisten - früher hat man sie nur mit einem goldhaken gefangen. Sollte der nachbar gut fangen und du mit chinesischen material nicht so gut, scheide die fischahut zur hälfte ab - dann fluppt es besser.

Jonas, es ist interessant zu wissen, dass mit herings - bzw. makrelpaternoster haubtsächlich in den nördlichen breiten man fische fangen kann - z.b. im mittelmeer, da sind auch makrelen, da lachen die fische über solch ein kirmesbesteck. Es ist so und du hast nur mit naturköder eine chance. 
Aber wir sind ja in hvide sande wo das wasser brodelt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Otto, 

Wie gesagt das sind meine Erfahrung mit den Paternoster, ich finde die 6 größ persönlich zugroß zwar ist die fischhaut auch größer aber auch wenn man sie kleiner macht bekomm ich weniger fisch als auf z.b. 8er oder 12er haken. 

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## LAC (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Otto,
> 
> Wie gesagt das sind meine Erfahrung mit den Paternoster, ich finde die 6 größ persönlich zugroß zwar ist die fischhaut auch größer aber auch wenn man sie kleiner macht bekomm ich weniger fisch als auf z.b. 8er oder 12er haken.
> 
> ...



Jonasd, die hakengröße ist ein punkt, die führung und das zupfen, damit sie auch beißen ein anderer und wo werfe ich hin,bzw. wo stehen sie.
Wenn alle drei punkte ok sind und der fisch auch da ist, dann läuft es - ist keine fisch da, dieses kommt ja vor,weil jeder der erste im frühjahr sein will, kann man sie auch nicht mit dynamit fangen - da sie nicht da sind.
Gruß


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Otto,

Das stimmt wohl, ich habe das wohl alles auf mich angepasst. Da ich mit einer kleinern HAkengröße besser fange als mit größeren. Wir können uns ja im Mai mal treffen dann zeige ich dir wie ich fische. Und du kannnst mir sicherlich auch noch den ein oder andern trick zeigen.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> 
> Das stimmt wohl, ich habe das wohl alles auf mich angepasst. Da ich mit einer kleinern HAkengröße besser fange als mit größeren. Wir können uns ja im Mai mal treffen dann zeige ich dir wie ich fische. Und du kannnst mir sicherlich auch noch den ein oder andern trick zeigen.
> 
> ...



Jonas,
da freue ich mich, wenn wir uns treffen und du mir mal deine angelkunst zeigst. Ich mache mir beim fang von heringe bzw. hornhechte in hvide sande keine großen gedanken, es ist so als wenn ich luft hole oder einen spaziergang mache. Wenn ich mit triks arbeite, dann werde ich z.b. beim hornhecht zum räuber und hole bei jedem wurf einen raus - es macht zwar die eimer voll, ist jedoch nicht meine art. Nun bin ich auch nicht ein gerätefetischist, der alles besitzen muss, damit er materialmäßig alles besitzt für den erfolg, sich jedoch wundert, dass ihm doch noch was fehlen muss, weil es nicht so fluppt, wie er sich es vorgestellt hat  
Da kann man süchtig werden, denn wenn man dann im katalog schaut, dann sind inzwischen neue - noch bessere heringskiller oder was auch immer auf dem markt.  Und so hat sich im laufe der zeit, die garage bzw. raum inzwischen zum angelladen entwickelt - wobei das gefrierfach nicht gößer geworden ist. 
Jonas, ich mache mir keine gedanken mehr, wie bekomme ich einen hering oder hornfisch in hvide sande am haken, jedoch über die ganzen fragen die über diese zwei fischarten hier gestellt werden - das fressverhalten der fische hat sich nicht  verändert - die montagen auch nicht. Kaum einer stellt die frage, was muss ich denn berücksichtigen wenn die schleusen geöffnet sind, denn die kapazität der schleuse ist groß, bei einem wasserstandunterschied von 1 m beträgt der maximale durchfluß 1200 m3 pro sekunde - damit man sich dieses vorstellen kann  würde ein olympiabecken in anderthalb sekunden geleert. |supergri Nicht ganz so schnell sind auch die angler verschunden, da sie ja erst ihren kram einpacken müssen,  obwohl man weiterhin fische fangen kann. Solche fragen werden hier kaum gestellt sind jedoch viel wichtiger, als welches paternoster, hakengröße, angerute und biersorte man dabei haben muss. Wenn die schleusen auf sind,  brauch man gar nicht gehen, wenn man das geässer nicht lesen kann - z.b. wo sind strudel, kehrwasser usw. Das wundert mich, dass solche speziellen fragen, die ja ganz wichtig sind nicht gestellt werden, aber über haken und schnur und welche rute wird eine philosphie betrieben.
Jonas, etwas schur das richtige paternoster und wo muss ich hin werfen, gehts auch ohne angel nur mit der hand.|supergri|supergri

Jonas, in den 70ger jahren haben wir in yugoslawien mit den damals modernsten ruten und rollen vom boot geangelt, wir wurden bestaunt von den einheimischen, die nur mit einer schur und haken über den zeigefinger angelten - sie fingen mehr, als wir mit unsere wunderwaffe.
Hier mal ein Link:  Angel und Fisch in Yougoslawien

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=469&pictureid=36071

Und hier mal ein Thunfisch aus der nordsee/dänemark - altes gerät große fische.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=20259

Jonas, und da ich die schleuse kurz angeschnitten habe, werde ich auch noch dass buddeln im hafenbecken anschneiden, damit meine ich nicht die momentanen arbeiten damit hvide sande einen überseehafen  bekommt, sondern die jährlich anstehende entschlammung des hafens, etwa 8 - 10.000 m3 Hafensedigmente werden aus dem hafenbecken befördert für die kleinschiffe und dass die Fahrrinne zum hafen frei bleibt, werden  jährlich etwa 168.000 m3 sand aus der fahrrinne geholt, damit die schiffe ungehindert einlaufen können - sehr komplizierte angelegenheit, da an einem tag eine fahrrinne je nach strömung sich mit sand erneut zusetzen kann. Der saugbagger ist also fleißig am arbeiten unter wasser in hvide sande und  wenn man mich fragen würde, wo fängt man dicke schollen, am saugrohr vom bagger und zwar auf der südlichen seite vom hafen, da wird der sand an land gespült sowie die fische  Einen besseren fangplatz kann man doch nicht finden, deshalb zählt für mich hvide sande nicht zu den guten plattfisch angelplätzen, die schollen halten sich gerne auf muschebänke auf, die im südlichen bereich sind - muss man aber laufen, wer macht das schon


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Freunde, hier ist er wieder, Otto brauchst du denn noch Circle Hooks ? ich bestelle diese woche noch welche. Achso mein Headset spinnt, ich rufe dich nachher so an.

mfg fabi


----------



## anschmu (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin ! Also zum Heringsangeln kaufe ich immer irgendwelche angebote , entweder in Deutschland oder direkt in Hvidesande ! Wenn der Hering da ist fängt man mit allen Größen ! Fange sowieso nur soviel , wie ich auch in einem halben Jahr verbrauchen kann - so um die 100 Stück ! Wenn sie Frostbrand bekommen und sie wegschmeißen muß , ist das sehr schade ! Außerdem gibt es nichts besseres als ... frisch in die Pfanne ! Frage : habt ihr euch schon auf einen Termin zum Boardietreff geeinigt ? Vielleicht kann ich es einrichten auch zu erscheinen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Also zum Heringsangeln kaufe ich immer irgendwelche angebote , entweder in Deutschland oder direkt in Hvidesande ! Wenn der Hering da ist fängt man mit allen Größen ! Fange sowieso nur soviel , wie ich auch in einem halben Jahr verbrauchen kann - so um die 100 Stück ! Wenn sie Frostbrand bekommen und sie wegschmeißen muß , ist das sehr schade ! Außerdem gibt es nichts besseres als ... frisch in die Pfanne ! Frage : habt ihr euch schon auf einen Termin zum Boardietreff geeinigt ? Vielleicht kann ich es einrichten auch zu erscheinen ! Gruß Andreas




ja grösse ist fast egal, abe rich fische nur noch mit circle hooks. sind einfach klasse.

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Otto, 

Das stimmt schon was du sagst da gebe ich dir voll kommen recht man muss nicht unbedingt das High End gerät haben. Aber es macht mehr spass mit solchen gerät zufischen. Ich persönlich würde auch sagen, das die meisten sich auch nur über das Vorfach gedanken machen. Als über den ´´Platz´´ machen deswegen würde ich sagen das hier sowenig fragen über den ´´Platz´´ kommt. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Anschmu
Andreas, wenn es läuft d.h. wenn die heringe voll da sind, kannst du sie auch mit größere haken fangen - es geht auch mit nägel, es dauert jedoch etwas länger bis der eimer voll ist.
Ich angele nur 2 std, dann habe ich meinen eimer voll und höre auf, das sind ca. 80 stück.
Diese haken, die auf dem markt "cirkle hooks" genannt werden, habe ja eine bestimmte form, d.h. die hakenspitze ist nach innen gebogen. Wenn der fisch zappelt oder flüchten will, zieht sich der haken tiefer ins fleisch.
Da der hering ein zartes fleisch hat, fallen beim einholen kaum fische vom paternoster, wenn man mit cirkle hooks arbeitet.
Da sehe ich nur die vorteile - deshalb fängt man mehr bzw. verliert kaum welche - wenn ich den ganzen tag angeln würde könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es einen eimer fisch sein kann - rund 80 Stück. Das sind 10 in der stunde und würden bei mir etwa 25 stück sein, da ich nur 2/3 std angeln gehe. So sieht das aus und ist die wahrheit. Da stehen ja an der schleuse am Sockel etwa 25 angler, fünf angler fangen super, 10 normal und 10 verstehen die welt nicht mehr, da sie genau wie der nebenmann alles machen - jedoch fluppt es  ganz schlecht. Das ist auch die wahrheit.
Nun will ich mich nicht frei sprechen, denn es sind tange da, da fange ich auch nicht gut, obwohl ich alles versucht habe - dann breche ich die angelei ab. Warte ja nicht auf vier heringe drei stunden.

@ Fabi, bring mal welche mit.

@ Jonas, natürlich ist es ein schönes gefühl eine leichte rute in den händen zu haben, die auch noch teuer war - das ist ja ein goldstück, wo man normal gar nicht mit angeln gehen darf - jedoch fängst du nicht besser damit - bei einigen ruten die  besondere spitzen haben, hat man kleine vorteile. Ich angelte mehrere jahre mit einer verosteten angel und später defekten spitze auf hering und hornfisch, einige bordies kannte sie und nannten sie "michel gold" da habe ich auch alles mit gezogen.
Arbeite natürlich mit sehr feinen material - schnur, können auch einige nicht verstehen - aber in hvide sande rehne ich in gramm  
Eine alte  hochseerute aus vollfieberglas besitze ich auch- da kannst du einen mit tot schlagen und sie geht auch nicht kaputt wenn sie in der autotür hängt - ist natürlich etwas schwerer - aber was solls. Habe natürlich auch andere, leichtere von penn.  Alles wird leichter, wie bei den elektrorollen - da muss man nichts mehr machen - da drillt die rolle den fisch. Das akzeptiere ich, wenn ich in 600 m tiefe angeln gehe - aber nicht in der ostsee oder südlichen nordsee, wo du eine schüppe mitnehmen muss, wenn du tiefer als 35 m kommen willst. 
So hat jeder seine eigene vorstellung von der angelei und so soll es ja auch sein, da jeder das machen soll, was er für richtig hält - wobei er gesetze beachten soll  - damit er freude dran hat - das macht die angelei ja so interessant und die angelgeschäfte so farbenfroh


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Otto, 

Richtig so ist das Angelgeschäft ebent.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Otto wird erledigt, habe sie mit Bestellt. Meld mich nachher noch

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Also zum Heringsangeln kaufe ich immer irgendwelche angebote , entweder in Deutschland oder direkt in Hvidesande ! Wenn der Hering da ist fängt man mit allen Größen ! Fange sowieso nur soviel , wie ich auch in einem halben Jahr verbrauchen kann - so um die 100 Stück ! Wenn sie Frostbrand bekommen und sie wegschmeißen muß , ist das sehr schade ! Außerdem gibt es nichts besseres als ... frisch in die Pfanne ! Frage : habt ihr euch schon auf einen Termin zum Boardietreff geeinigt ? Vielleicht kann ich es einrichten auch zu erscheinen ! Gruß Andreas


 

@ Andreas,#h

ich benütze die Cirkle-Hooks nicht um mehr Hering zu fangen,
sondern um weniger Hornhechte zu reissen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jürgen,

Ich persönlich reisse auch nur wenn 2-3 hornis in 2wochen HS. Man muss ebent nicht in der hornisschwarm werfen oder wie ein irrer reissen wenn ein oder mehrere Heringe am Vorfach hat, einfach konstand eindrehen. Und ich fische auch nur normale haken. Jetzt wollte ich ja mal die circle hooks ausprobieren, aber Ebent nicht um mehr zufangen. Sondern auch um die gerissen hornis zu vermeiden.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

also ich sage auch nein danke zu hornis. lieber paar heringe und gut

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also ich sage auch nein danke zu hornis. lieber paar heringe und gut
> 
> mfg


 


Fabi,#h

ich verstehe dich völlig.:m
Wem die Schwiegermutter schon die Heringe vom Haken lösen muss,der kann den Kampf gegen Hornis nur verlieren.|supergri


----------



## mottejm (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo, was habt Ihr alle für ein Problem mit den Hornis.
Die haben ein Klasse Fleisch. Egal ob geräuchert, gegrillt oder gekocht, die schmecken Klasse.
Wir waren im August extra zum Hornifangen an der Schleusse, und am Abend mit Butter, Zwiebeln und Kräuter in Alufolie wickeln und auf den Grill.
Sogar den Kinder waren die Hornies lieber wie Bratwurst oder Fleisch. Klasse sind die auch als Fischfrickadelle, nur die Flossen ab, Rückengräten raus und ab in den Fleischwolf. Supergut.
Oder beim Räucherladen in HS räuchern lassen, da bekomme ich schon beim schreiben Hunger.

Motte


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> ich verstehe dich völlig.:m
> Wem die Schwiegermutter schon die Heringe vom Haken lösen muss,der kann den Kampf gegen Hornis nur verlieren.|supergri



 alter sack|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

warte ab im mai:m


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Mottejm
 muss dir recht geben - die hornis schmecken vorzüglich, gebraten mit dillsoße - traumhaft. Dass sie nicht so beliebt sind, hat nur etwas mit den gräten zu tun, einmal dass sie eine grüne färbung haben und außer rückgrat sehr fein sind.
In einigen ländern essen sie keine hornhechte z.b. im ehem. jugoslawien - vielleicht heute.

@ alle
wie jürgen breithardt es schon erwähnt hat, sind die cirkle hoosk, kleine haken und somit geht auch nicht so oft ein hornhecht dran. 
Wobei das richtige reißen der hornhechte in hvide sande, dass räubern, was ich hasse, nichts mit dem paternoster zu tun hat sondern mit dem blei und angelplatz. Kleines blei und voll in die strömung werfen. Ich sage den fang vorher an - hornhecht - eingerollt wie eine rollade - aber keine heringe. 
So räubern einige jungs dort. 
Die gewichte schwanken etwa von 20 - 50 gramm beim heringsangeln und dann und wann, muss man mit  20 gramm blei angeln - dann hat man wirklich mehr glück, dass kaum hornhechte beissen, wenn man mit cirkle hooks angelt.

Ich fange z.b. hornhechte nur mit einen haken bestückt mit naturköder, wobei ich den fischfetzen mit einer speziellen befestigungsmethode am haken mache, damit das stückchen fisch, nicht nach wenigen minuten im wasser, wie ein nasser sack am haken hängt aussieht. Ich mache eine überwurfschlaufe und lege diese über fleisch und schaft und ziehe somit das fleisch förmlich an den schaft des hakens beim angeln. Beim biss bzw. wenn die schlaufe abrutschen sollte, entsteht kein knoten dabei. Der hornhecht merkt beim biss keinen haken, da ich durch die schlaufe den schaft fömlich versteckt habe im fleisch. Das ist ganz wichtig, denn der hornhecht hat ein bestimmtes fressverhalten, wenn er auf naturköder geht, die nur wippen von den wellen bzw. etwas abdriften von der strömung.  Man kann dieses fressverhalten nicht vergleichen - wenn er kleinfische jagd und landet am paternoster.

Abner diese montage habe ich schon 30 x mal erklärt in den letzten jahren, sogar mit zeichnungen eingestellt.
Wobei ich auch mit garnelen bzw. krabben gerne angle, wenn si nicht zu alt sind und noch festes fleisch haben.

Beim bordietreffen in hvide sande, bin ich gerne bereit euch mal einige stellen zu zeigen, wo man 1000 und mehr hornhechte sieht - ein naturschauspiel ersten ranges, da kann ich dann auch die montage mit der überwurfschlaufe vorführen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Mottejm
> muss dir recht geben - die hornis schmecken vorzüglich, gebraten mit dillsoße - traumhaft. Dass sie nicht so beliebt sind, hat nur etwas mit den gräten zu tun, einmal dass sie eine grüne färbung haben und außer rückgrat sehr fein sind.
> In einigen ländern essen sie keine hornhechte z.b. im ehem. jugoslawien - vielleicht heute.
> 
> ...





Otto,#h

darüber würde ich mich gewaltig freuen.#6
Ich stehe allem Neuen positiv gegenüber.:m

PS.
Die Schonung der Hornis hat nichts mit der Hakengröße,sondern mit der nach innen
gebogenen Hakenspitze zu tun.


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> darüber würde ich mich gewaltig freuen.#6
> Ich stehe allem Neuen positiv gegenüber.:m
> ...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jürgen,

Das stimmt wohl, weil der Haken nicht ungestört in das Fleisch des Fisch eindringen kann. Aber ich glaube wenn jemand es aufs Fischreissen abgesehen hat, wird er mit jeden haken seine Fische reissen. 

Kann mir irgent wer mal bitte sagen ob es was neues über die Forellenteiche in NO gibt?

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgent wer mal bitte sagen ob es was neues über die Forellenteiche in NO gibt?
> 
> Gruß
> Jonas



 moin^^

   anlage steht noch bzw  wurde ja alles in no geändert(denke du meinst oxriver?)


 gruss der neue


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

schreibt man Kiel nicht mit "e"|kopfkrat
Oder was meint er mit Forellenkiler


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Auch wenn ich glaube, dass derselbe Artikel vor rund einem Jahr schon einmal bei Spiegel online stand, habe ich gerade wieder voller Wehmut an Hvide Sande gedacht: http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,813553,00.html
Auch die Bilder lohnen sich...
Mein Dänischer Angelschein ist schon besorgt, jetzt zähle ich die Tage bis Juni...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Michael,
zumindest die Bilder scheinen neu zu sein, man achte auf das Windrad im letzten Bild. Ich find ums verrecken keine Lücke um Urlaub zu nehmen. 
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> schreibt man Kiel nicht mit "e"|kopfkrat
> Oder was meint er mit Forellenkiler



hehehe bei forellenkiller zeigte er mir an  nick ist belegt. und nö hat nix mit  kiel zu tun*g* obwohl ich da öfters zur kieler woche fahre#6

 ich komme aus dem schönen ruhrgebiet

 und bei mir ist es bald soweit. fahre am 12 mai   1 woche nach  klegod ,nahe hvide sande im august nach söndervig und im oktober noch ne woche  klegod um das jahr ausklingen zu lassen.  freu mich schon  auf das leben in hvide sande


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Forellenkiler
ich hatte mich wie carsten, auch schon gewundert, darauf bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen, ich dachte du hättest ein tz vergessen, meine gefühle sagten jedoch, dass du aus dem ruhrgebiet kommst. :q


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Forellenkiler
> ich hatte mich wie carsten, auch schon gewundert, darauf bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen, ich dachte du hättest ein tz vergessen, meine gefühle sagten jedoch, dass du aus dem ruhrgebiet kommst. :q



 hehe ein schelm der  was versautes denkt*gg*

 mit tz spiele ich lieber drann rum*fg*(scherz)


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Forellenkiler
> ich hatte mich wie carsten, auch schon gewundert, darauf bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen, ich dachte du hättest ein tz vergessen, meine gefühle sagten jedoch, dass du aus dem ruhrgebiet kommst. :q


 

Otto,#h

Forellen haben einen Kitzler? |kopfkrat
Ist das generell so,oder regional bedingt(z.B. in Lydum)? #c


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> moin^^
> 
> anlage steht noch bzw wurde ja alles in no geändert(denke du meinst oxriver?)
> 
> ...


 

Moin, 

Ja genau, die Anlage meine ich. Letztes Jahr war doch Gülle in die umliegende flüsse gelaufen und in der Anlage waren ja auch eine menge Fisch tot. Deswegen frage ich ob es was neues gibt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ja genau, die Anlage meine ich. Letztes Jahr war doch Gülle in die umliegende flüsse gelaufen und in der Anlage waren ja auch eine menge Fisch tot. Deswegen frage ich ob es was neues gibt.
> 
> ...



 also ich war  letztes jahr im august anfang september da und lief alles wunderbar. schöne goldforellen gezogen.  seine aufzucht ist ja auch wieder vol

 oder ist das später passiert?? soweit ich aber weiss war ein kollege von mir auch ende oktober in no. hat mir nix erzählt das dort was passiert ist.  wovon ich im anderen thread geredet habe war vor ca 3 jahren .  passiert.


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Forellenkiler,
du liegst falsch, ich meinte damit fummler der gerne kitzelt. Wie ich lese, liege ich ja richtig, du fummels ja gerne - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die goldforellen, die du gefangen hast, diese färbung von gülle bekommen haben, man kann ja nie wissen, wer alles so alles fummelt am gewässer. Wenn sie eine krone tragen, sind sie nicht schnell genug weggeschwommen, kann aber auch eine königlich art sein. 
An der mole in hvide sande habe ich mal eine große makrele gefangen - als ich laut brüllte eine  königsmakrele - kam jeder angler auf der mole angelaufen und wollte sie sehen. Ich verstand die welt nicht mehr - was ich mit dem wort königsmakrele bewirkt habe. Einige wollten es genauer wissen, denen habe ich gesagt, dass diese art, jährlich das königliche land aufsucht und zu den  tunfischartigen fischen zählt - sie haben sich dann den fisch genau angesehen und festgestellt, dass er anders ander s aussieht - das stimmt, alles war größer. :q

@ jürgen, in jungen jahren war ich ein forellenkitzler, konnte mit beiden händen fummeln und habe die jungen forellen am bauch gekitzelt, sie förmlich beabeitet, bis ich sie richtig in den händen hatte, dann habe ich zugegriffen.
Nicht das du auf falsche gedanken kommst, ich habe dieses meistens im wald gemacht, hatte ein bestimmstes revier und dann noch alles unter wasser. 
Habe mir dabei natürlich feuchte finger geholt und bekam vor aufregung einen erhöhten blutdruck. Da ich keine quelle ausgelassen habe, bekam ich oft auch nasse socken - alles war feucht. 
Heute darf ich das nicht mehr - schaue immer weg, wenn ich eine forelle sehe, darf mich nicht aufregen hat der arzt gesagt. 
Gruss nach solingen - du hechtfänger.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Forellenkiler,
> du liegst falsch, ich meinte damit fummler der gerne kitzelt. Wie ich lese, liege ich ja richtig, du fummels ja gerne - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> 
> @ jürgen, in jungen jahren war ich ein forellenkitzler, konnte mit beiden händen fummeln und habe die jungen forellen am bauch gekitzelt, sie förmlich beabeitet, bis ich sie richtig in den händen hatte, dann habe ich zugegriffen.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

bin Hechtjäger im Ruhestand.Vereinsgewässer sind zugeforen,und die dicken Damen haben Schonung 
verdient.:m


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen, du bist noch der alte - herrlich ! Hechte habe ich heute genug gesehen - sie standen ganz ruhig oder schwammen ganz dicht bei mir vorbei
- muss sagen kapitale brocken waren dabei.
Habe heute mal wieder meine runden geschwommen - im hallenbad. In der sauna rekelten sich walrosse und wärmten sich auf.


----------



## Floschi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ein paar wirkliche schöne Bilder von Spiegel-Online:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,813553,00.html

#6

Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten im April meine Angelhaken in Hvide Sande ins Wasser zu hängen!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Ein paar wirkliche schöne Bilder von Spiegel-Online:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,813553,00.html
> 
> ...



da gibts noch keine fische :vik:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Forellenkiler,
> du liegst falsch, ich meinte damit fummler der gerne kitzelt. Wie ich lese, liege ich ja richtig, du fummels ja gerne - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die goldforellen, die du gefangen hast, diese färbung von gülle bekommen haben, man kann ja nie wissen, wer alles so alles fummelt am gewässer. Wenn sie eine krone tragen, sind sie nicht schnell genug weggeschwommen, kann aber auch eine königlich art sein.
> An der mole in hvide sande habe ich mal eine große makrele gefangen - als ich laut brüllte eine  königsmakrele - kam jeder angler auf der mole angelaufen und wollte sie sehen. Ich verstand die welt nicht mehr - was ich mit dem wort königsmakrele bewirkt habe. Einige wollten es genauer wissen, denen habe ich gesagt, dass diese art, jährlich das königliche land aufsucht und zu den  tunfischartigen fischen zählt - sie haben sich dann den fisch genau angesehen und festgestellt, dass er anders ander s aussieht - das stimmt, alles war größer. :q



hehe   also nach gülle haben die net geschmeckt.  wann soll das denn  passiert sein? ich weiss selber nur  das  die zucht in no 3 jahre fast zu war.  wie die anderen am fjord auch..  und die dicke königsmakrele  hatte die blonde haare?? die ist an mir vorbeigeschwommen.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Michael,
> zumindest die Bilder scheinen neu zu sein, man achte auf das Windrad im letzten Bild. Ich find ums verrecken keine Lücke um Urlaub zu nehmen.
> Gruß
> Carsten


Hi Carsten, ich hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt. Ich hatte den Artikel schon mal gefunden (und im letzten HS-Thread verlinkt): http://derstandard.at/1289608460009/Wo-der-Wind-jetzt-Lieder-singt
November 2010 - da hat der Spiegel wohl einfach ein paar neue Fotos dazugehängt 

Aber ich lese den Artikel gerne jedes Jahr wieder. Genauso könnt ich jedes Jahr da hoch fahren, klappt aber nicht immer...


----------



## Floschi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> da gibts noch keine fische :vik:


 Ich redete ja auch vom Angel ins Wasser halten, nicht vom Fische fangen... :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Ich redete ja auch vom Angel ins Wasser halten, nicht vom Fische fangen... :q



dann ist das inordnung :q:q:q:q


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej,
hier mal was für die Put &Take "Angler" die so heiß aus den Teich bei No sind.
 und wer das nicht verstehen kann, dem empfehle ich einen VHS Kurs 

http://dagbladetringskjern.dk/webtv/110/20608

gruß
Carsten


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hehe   also nach gülle haben die net geschmeckt.  wann soll das denn  passiert sein? ich weiss selber nur  das  die zucht in no 3 jahre fast zu war.  wie die anderen am fjord auch..  und die dicke königsmakrele  hatte die blonde haare?? die ist an mir vorbeigeschwommen.:m



Forellenkiler, ein bordie hat doch gepostet, dass gülle im wasser war. Da habe ich mir einen scherz erlaubt und gefragt, ob deine  goldforelle von gülle gezeichnet war.
Die königsmakrele hatte keine blonden haare, sie hatte sich rasiert, damit sie schneller schwimmen konnte. Es war also nicht die, die bei dir vorbei geschwommen ist, da ich sie ja vorne an der mole schon am haken hatte.
Deine mit den blonden haaren, die habe ich auch gesehen, die schwamm richtung meer,  das war jedoch ein ausgefrastes gelbes seil in der strömung :q

Die fotos vom linkk sind ja ganz gut, wobei einige bildtexte und einige passagen im bericht, mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Forellenkiler, ein bordie hat doch gepostet, dass gülle im wasser war. Da habe ich mir einen scherz erlaubt und gefragt, ob deine  goldforelle von gülle gezeichnet war.
> Die königsmakrele hatte keine blonden haare, sie hatte sich rasiert, damit sie schneller schwimmen konnte. Es war also nicht die, die bei dir vorbei geschwommen ist, da ich sie ja vorne an der mole schon am haken hatte.
> Deine mit den blonden haaren, die habe ich auch gesehen, die schwamm richtung meer,  das war jedoch ein ausgefrastes gelbes seil in der strömung :q
> 
> Die fotos vom linkk sind ja ganz gut, wobei einige bildtexte und einige passagen im bericht, mir nicht gefallen.



 löl nönö war kein seil  war irgendwas mit höcker und blond aber egal  wenn du sagst du hast ein seil gesehen dann glaub ich dir mal^^



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej,
> hier mal was für die Put &Take "Angler" die so heiß aus den Teich bei No sind.
> und wer das nicht verstehen kann, dem empfehle ich einen VHS Kurs
> 
> ...



 joo oben bei der hütte am auslauf.. habe ich schöne saiblinge gefangen. ist ne super stelle musst aber schnell sein ^^bzw früh da sein.


----------



## Skandigeilie (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Zusammen,

möchte mich kurz vorstellen und gleich eine Frage loswerden.

Also ich heiße Rudi und komme aus Südbrandenburg. Wenn ich nicht in den umliegenden Gewässern fische, dann halte ich mich gern in Norwegen oder auf Rügen auf.  Seit letztes Jahr auch in Hvide Sande :q

Da ein Kumpel von uns berufsbedingt dorthin gezogen ist wollen wir am 1. März zu ihm hochdüsen und natürlich auf gemeinsam angeln. Vornehmlich in der Brandung. Da ich hier aber völliger Anfänger bin wäre ich für Tips echt dankbar.

Wo finde ich z. Bsp. Muschelbänke ohne 150m werfen zu müssen?

Wie stehen die Chancen so früh im Jahr? usw.

Habt vielen Dank

Gruß
Rudi


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Skandigeilie schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> möchte mich kurz vorstellen und gleich eine Frage loswerden.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Rudi,
willkommen bei uns Deppen.:m
Die Muschelbänke findest du leicht bei einem Strandspaziergang,einfach die Augen auf den Boden richten.
Extreme Weitwürfe wirst du nicht brauchen,schau einfach wo sich die Wellen brechen.
Wenns Wetter mitspielt,dann wirst du den einen oder anderen Butt schon erwischen.


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Skandigeilie

Rudi, herzlich willkommen - wie bordie jürgen es schon erwähnte - bei uns deppen. Wir sind alle ein bischen daneben und jetzt stößt du noch zu uns mit dem vielversprechenden namen skandigeilie.
Platte kannst du in der region um hvide sande überall fangen, wobei wie du schon erwähnst muschelbänke suchst, denn da halten sich große auf. Die ich kennen sind im südlichen bereich von hvide sande, dort werden kapitale schollen gefangen. In hvuide sande ist momentan eine baustelle und der sandbagger ist ständig am saugen. Für hering und hornfisch ist es zu früh.
Das wars dann auch schon in hvide sande.
gruß


----------



## Skandigeilie (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Habt vielen Dank für die Antworten - ich werde versuchen im Kreise der "Deppen" ordentlich mitzuwirken 

Hab aber leider ein Problem. Hab gestern mit meinem Kumpel aus Skjern gesprochen und der meinte, das unsere Tour am 1. März eigentlich abgesagt werden kann aufgrund der hiesigen Wetterlage.

Klar das Meer wird nicht zufrieren aber sollte es zu schlecht sein wollten wir eigentlich an die umliegenden Forellenteiche ausweichen. Nun hat er mit einem Kollegen gesprochen, und der meinte, das frühestens zu Ostern hin wieder ein vernünftiger Forellenbesatz erfolgt. Und ob das Eis überall verschwunden sein wird ist ja auch fraglich.

Kann mir einer der vor Ort Ansässigen etwas zu der Problematik sagen??? #c

Ich wäre echt deprimiert wenn es nicht klappen würde zumal es mir die Gegend echt angetan hat |rotwerden


----------



## LAC (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Skandigeilie schrieb:


> Habt vielen Dank für die Antworten - ich werde versuchen im Kreise der "Deppen" ordentlich mitzuwirken
> 
> Hab aber leider ein Problem. Hab gestern mit meinem Kumpel aus Skjern gesprochen und der meinte, das unsere Tour am 1. März eigentlich abgesagt werden kann aufgrund der hiesigen Wetterlage.
> 
> ...




Ich kann nur posten, ganz schön kalt ist es momentan
Wie es am 1. märz aussieht - kann ich dir nicht sagen, wenn es jetzt + 20 grad wird, dann ist das eis verschwunden.
In finde den termin zu früh und dein freund hat recht, erst wenn wieder  geld in der kasse ist, wird besatz in den put&take anlagen gemacht.


----------



## Floschi (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das bedeutet also, dass wenn ich ne Woche nach Ostern komme, die Put&Takes voll sind mit feinstem Fisch?  Ich sollte doch noch meine leichten Ruten mitnehmen. Meine Frau wird sich freuen |kopfkrat


----------



## anschmu (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Das bedeutet also, dass wenn ich ne Woche nach Ostern komme, die Put&Takes voll sind mit feinstem Fisch?  Ich sollte doch noch meine leichten Ruten mitnehmen. Meine Frau wird sich freuen |kopfkrat


Moin ! Also Anfang März ist definitiv zu früh für Forellenangeln ! Mitte April ist gut später natürlich noch besser , aber man muß auch die Zeit haben ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen, 
die bauarbeiten in hvide sande laufen bestens.
Hier ein wilder, der sich gedanken macht, wie man den verkehr regeln kann.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=995&pictureid=44910.

:q:q:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## schiripacha (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

der link geht bei mir nicht ..


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schiripacha schrieb:


> der link geht bei mir nicht ..



Schade, ich dachte du könntest es sehen, es ist ein ganz lieber mensch, der die sprache noch nicht richtig beherrscht, da er 10 stunden am tag arbeitet muss
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=995&pictureid=44910


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Tja, dänisch ist nun mal eine schwere sprache. Da kann so was schon mal passieren.


----------



## eislander (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Alle Buchstaben sind da und jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Also kein Problem und  viele werden es garnicht merken. Ich finde solche kleinen Fehler machen es doch so schön menschlich. Aber vermutlich hat der arme Mensch ordentlich was auf die Mütze bekommen und mußte es nach Feierabend gleich wieder neu malen,ganz abgesehen von der Lästerei die er auszuhalten hat.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## daniel.unglaub (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin,

könnt ihr mir weiter helfen? Ich bin ende März in Hvide Sande unterwegs und wollte mal fragen was da so geht? Leider habe ich hier schon gelesen das es mit dem Forellenangeln nichts wird  ich hoffe mal das es jetzt mal schnell 20 Grad wird 

Ich habe gelesen das es jetzt die beste Zeit ist um Lachs oder Mefo in der Au zu fangen, stimmt das? Wenn ja könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps und Tricks verraten? Bin noch nicht lange am angeln und würde gern mal solche Fische fangen :q 

http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/angeln_in_den_auen.asp


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi,
ich denke, Costas wird Dir auch noch Antworten, er ist hier der ortskundige Auen-Spezialist. Aber Ende März kannst Du z.B. in der Skjern Au noch nicht angeln, da bist Du leider etwas zu früh dran. Behalte mal den Thread im Auge oder beteilige Dich hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232540

Ansonsten empfehle ich (laut "Beisszeitenkalender" auf hvidesande.dk) eher Brandungsangeln auf Plattfische am Strand. Alternativ, wenn Wetter und Magen mitspielen kann man auch schon mit dem Kuter rausfahren: http://kottfritid.dk/de/kuttertouren/tourkalender.asp, welche anderen Kutter gerae in HS liegen, weiß ich nicht. Aber da kann man Dir hier sicher auch weiterhelfen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



daniel.unglaub schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> könnt ihr mir weiter helfen? Ich bin ende März in Hvide Sande unterwegs und wollte mal fragen was da so geht? Leider habe ich hier schon gelesen das es mit dem Forellenangeln nichts wird  ich hoffe mal das es jetzt mal schnell 20 Grad wird
> 
> ...



Hallo,
betreffend das angeln auf fische, sollten schon die schonzeiten und mindestmaße eingehalten werden - bei den schonzeiten kann sich dieses ändern, d.h. bei gewässer, wo man zusätzlich noch einen tagesschein benötigt, da können die schonzeiten anders sein, als das gesetz sie vorschreibt, d.h. nur länger ! 
Dieses ist beim Skjern fleißgewässersystem der fall.

Auch wenn du gehört hast, dass man jetzt am besten lachs und mefos fangen kann - ist momentan laichzeit d.h. verboten, sie bewegen sich jetzt an den laichplätzen und verausgaben sich. :q
Früher als man noch keine gesetze kannte, hat man ihnen diese freude nicht gegönnt und an staustufen in körbe springen lassen - heute könnte man sie zur laichzeit mit dynamit direkt in die eimer fliegen lassen, ohne sich nasse socken zu holen.:q

Natürlich ist es schon ein erlebnis und etwas besonderes, wenn man einen lachs an der angel hat. Jedoch hüpft er nicht am haken, wie manch einer sich das vorstellt - die statistik sagt aus, dass man etwa eine woche jeden tag angeln muss um einen am haken zu bekommen - wenn man natürlich glück hat, fängt man am ersten tag schon mehrere.:q:q

Deshalb vergleiche ich es, als wenn man auf der autobahn einen euro sucht und freut sich, wenn man an einer raststätte kommt, wo einer liegt :q da hat man dann glück gehabt.

Ich habe nur gepostet, was du berücksichigen muss, wie schonzeit und mindestgröße. 
Wie man sie am haken bekommt, ist schwer zu sagen, da jeder seine methode für richtig findet, wo er einen lachs mit überlistet hat und alle anderen taugen nichts, weil er damit mehrere jahre nichts gefangen hat.
Ich glaube, dass bordie costas, dir dieses am besten sagen kann - er hört sich leid und freud von den anglern an - das ist reichlich und kann dir diesen erfolgsversprechenden lachskiller verkaufen - dann liegt alles in deinen händen, ob es läuft oder nicht.
Jedenfalls muss es richtig spannend sein, denn man berichtet mir immer, über die vielen lachsbisse, die sie am gewässer erlebt haben - es ist ja ein reines lachsgewässer :q jedenfalls zählt es zu den besten der welt.

Ein freund von mir, der ist nach schweden zu eines der besten lachsflüsse gefahren - vier jahre lang. Er verstand es, dass er im ersten jahr nichts gefangen hatte, in den nächsten jahren kaufte er sich dann karten, die immer teurer wurden, da die zeit und die strecke besser war. Vier jahre brachte er lachs von schweden mit, jedoch konnte er es nicht verstehen, dass er in den ganzen jahren nicht einen lachs mit der angel gefangen hatte.
Ich habe ihn getröstet und er soll sich darüber nicht aufregen, da er alles richtig gemacht hat, die fische hatten halt nur heimvorteil.:q:q:q


----------



## Skandigeilie (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Also unser Trip am 1. März ist gestrichen. Ist einfach zu früh im Jahr. Nochmal Danke für die Hilfe hier im Forum.

Ich werd nun versuchen einen Ausgleichstermin zu finden im Wonne´monat :g


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo , so Urlaub spontan bei Otto gebucht. Jihaaaaaaaa. Schön im Mai. Dann kann die Angelsucht bekämpft werden:m

mfg :vik:


----------



## porscher (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ist der fjord momentan mit eis bedeckt?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



porscher schrieb:


> ist der fjord momentan mit eis bedeckt?



hier du darfst mal selbe rlive gucken :

http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_north.html


----------



## daniel.unglaub (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin,

danke für die ganzen Infos! Nur schade das es nicht der erhoffte Angelurlaub wird :r
Aber was soll man machen einen geschenkten Gaul schut man nicht ins Maul :m
Ich werde wohl ein paar Brandungsangeln einpacken und für die Forellen auch noch was. 
Mal sehen was da so geht
Glaubt ihr das es sich Lohnt an einen Forellenteich zu Fahren und wenn ja welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich werde aber keine 50€ bezahlen für eine Tageskarte, als ich das gelesen hatte bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## daniel.unglaub (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hab noch ne frage, ich bin vom 28.03 - 01.04 in Hvide Sande.

Ich wollte im Hafen ganz vorne bei der Steinpackung angeln laut der Karte ist da Platte und Dorsch anzutreffen http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/karte.asp

könnt ihr mir sagen ob es sich zu der Zeit lohnt und wie sind die erfolge auf Dorsch von da aus?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo kannst nächstes mal dein ein beitrag bearbeiten, so ersparst du dir den doppelpost|supergri

also wenn du gut scholle fangen willst fährst du hvide sande durch richtung norden. und dann zum leuchtturm. und da gehst ans wasser. ist zwar ein bisschen weit zu gehen aber meistens lohnt sich das.

forellenpuffs laufen immer verschieden, einfach ausprobieren

mfg


----------



## rainzor (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



daniel.unglaub schrieb:


> Hab noch ne frage, ich bin vom 28.03 - 01.04 in Hvide Sande.
> 
> Ich wollte im Hafen ganz vorne bei der Steinpackung angeln laut der Karte ist da Platte und Dorsch anzutreffen http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/karte.asp
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen ob es sich zu der Zeit lohnt und wie sind die erfolge auf Dorsch von da aus?


 
Wenn du mit "vorne bei der Steinpackung" die Molen meinst, kannst du das Ganze erst einmal vergessen. Denn bis zum Ende der Bauarbeiten sind die Molen wohl gesperrt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Rainzor, ich sage sogar, dass außer hering und hornhecht nichts angelmäßig mehr läuft solange die bauarbeiten in hvide sande sind. 
Natürlich kann man welche fangen, das machen die kinder im fjord auch, mit dem kescher.

@ daniel unglaub
Die fischkarte die du eingestellt hast, die kennt jeder hvide sande urlauber d.h.angler. Als ich die das erste mal sah - musste ich lachen, da ist ja ein dorsch 700 m lang, wobei die in hvide sande, gerade das mindestmaß erreichen- im winter sind sie etwas größer. 
Bedenke, dass ist kein dorschgebiet, die fänge könnte aber nach dem umbau etwas besser werden, weil der gesamte hafenbereich tiefer gemacht werden soll und die mole auch länger, wobei ich sage für den angler kürzer - da man sie sperren wird.
Jedenfalls hat jede siedlung bzw. parkplatz am holmsklandklit ein fischsymbol. #:

Und den aal müsste man auf der karte entfernen, da der bestand zusammengebrochen ist - um 80%. Die larven kommen kaum noch nach europa. Auch da werden noch welche gefangen aber nur 20 %
Das ist einfach zu rechnen, jedoch erkläre ich es, damit man sich das bildlich vorstellen kann - wenn einer früher 10 aale gefangen, dann geht er heute mit zwei aale nach hause. Hatte er früher immer 4 aale gefangen, dann kann einer vom glück sprechen, da einer gebissen hat, er ihn jedoch nicht landen konnte, weil es unter 20 % liegt. Nun kann sich jeder selbst belügen, weil er ja welche fängt.

Früher wurden reichlich gefangen, sie krochen förmlich im eimer und in der nacht konnte man sie auf nassen wiesen pflücken, wenn sie durchs gras ziehen, sie standen auf ihren schwanz und schauten, wo der weg ist, der zum sargassosee führt.

Wobei du schon eine angel mitbringen sollst, dann kannst du immer angeln gehen. Ich würde im südlichen bereich im fjord angeln - auf barsch und hecht. Die forellenteiche laufen doch erst richtig, wenn reichlich angler da sind - die können in der zeit noch mit eis bedeckt sein. 
Wünsche dir jedoch schöne stunden und viele fische.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Und den aal müsste man auf der karte entfernen, da der bestand zusammengebrochen ist - um 80%. Die larven kommen kaum noch nach europa. Auch da werden noch welche gefangen aber nur 20 %
Das ist einfach zu rechnen, jedocgh erkläre ich es, damit man das bildlich vorstellen kann - wenn einer früher 10 aale gefangen, dann geht er heute mit zwei aale nach hause. *Hatte er früher immer 4 aale gefangen, dann er vom glück sprechen*, da einer gebissen hat, er jedoch nicht landen konnte. Wobei du schon eine angel mitbringen sollst, dann kannst du immer angeln gehen. Ich würde im südlichen bereich im fjord angeln - auf barsch und hecht. Die forellenteiche laufen doch erst richtig, wenn reichlich angler da sind - die können in der zeit noch mit eis bedeckt sein. 
Wünsche dir jedoch schöne stunden und viele fische.[/QUOTE]



Hallo Otto,#h

betrifft dass auch unseren Spot? |bigeyes


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Leute! 
Ich melde mich auch mal wieder, hab mich ja lange nicht blicken lassen..|rolleyes

So wie es derzeit aussieht ist auch im Jahr 2012 kein Hvide Sande drin. Im Herbst gehts nämlich nach Draby an den Kattegat und für den Sommer steht Schweden mit 2 Kumpels in Planung.
Aber eins ist sicher, ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal wieder in HS blicken lassen#6

Greetz
Timo


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,#h

betrifft dass auch unseren Spot? |bigeyes[/QUOTE]


Jürgen, unser platz ist ja ein sammelplatz, er liegt ja in hvide sande - das tor zur welt.  Von dort beginnt die große wanderung der aale.
Nun kennen wir diese haltestelle bzw. spot bevor sie durch die nordsee, den atlantik bis in die sargassosee schwimmen - rund 5000 km müssen sie bewältigen  - wahnsinn.
Einige haben ja kein lust diese strecke zu schwimmen, denen ist das alles egal, weil ein parasit (der schwimmblasenwurm) sie so zahm macht, dass man sie mit der hand fangen kann.

Jürgen, kein scherz, sie benöigen ihre schwimmblase bei diese wanderung, da sie am tage in den tiefen schwimmen und in der nacht an der oberfläche,  diese beeinträchtigung schmälert auch den bestand. In deutschland (westfalen), habe ich in den 80 jahren, bei einer elektro-abfischung in einem fließgewässer, den schwimmblasenwurm das erste mal bei aal gesehen. Nur ganz wenige aale waren befallen - heute ist der schwimmbasenwurm, bei fast alle aale zu finden.

Also unseren hotspot für aal, den verraten wir nicht  Außerdem liegt er im baugebiet, sperrzone.|supergri  Ich habe jedoch schon mit einem wanderarbeiter gesprochen, wir können aus seinem wohnwagen vom tisch aus dem fenster auf aal gehen.
Ist dass nicht herrlich - er will sogar einen kasten bier kaufen für uns.|supergri Sollte ich keine zeit haben, könnte ein bordie für mich einspringen - interessenten, sollen die sich bei dir melden?  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Oder sollen wir diesen platz  beim bordietreffen verlosen.|supergri|supergri|supergri  Wann ist der termin eigentlich ? Poste dieses doch bitte nochmal - damit reichlich jungs und mädels kommen.
So soll es sein - es ist doch einer bestraft, wenn er nicht kommt, deshalb singe ich jetzt für alle, ihr kinderlein kommet, oh kommet doch all.

Jürgen, ich liebe unser forum, das tor zur welt, die baustelle hvide sande, die netten, mit liebe geschriebene postings sowie die aalglatten - ist halt das anglerboard. Und dank fabis link, kann ich jetzt vom bildschirm, mir den fjord ansehen. Wusste gar nicht, dass hvide sande so fortschrittlich ist. Gestern habe ich mir ein vergrößerungsglas geholt, jetzt kann ich genau sehen, welche köder die angler nehmen. Dieses vergrößerungsglas musste sein, denn gestern habe ich fünf std davor gesessen und ein reh beobachtet, welches von ringköbing kam  und südlich nach  hvide sande gelaufen ist - übers eis.  Hier entwickelt sich etwas - eine bereicherung, die wahnsinnig ist.
Ich konnte nur ein kleinen punkt sehen - auch nur bruchteile von sekunden, weil in hvide sande, eine moderne hochwertige rundumkamera mit hochauflösender Optik installiert ist,  die sich dreht. Nach mehreren std, war er punkt an land und nicht mehr für mich sichtbar - deshalb mein kauf vom  vergrößerungsglas. 
Kann jetzt bei den anglern die gefangenen fische zählen - postings mit anglerlatein werden wir hier nicht mehr sehen.

Gruss


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hätte ich bald vergessen, sie haben ja mehrere kameras in hvide sande installiert  - alles wird aufgezeichnet: Vom büro können jetzt die angler beobachtet werden und durch die aufzeichnung sind fotografische beweise da, wenn sich einer nicht richtig am Wasser verhält, also jungs passt schön auf und macht nichts falsches z.b. müll in den ecken werfen - kostet in DK wahnsinniges geld und angeln ohne angelschein, auch.


----------



## volkerm (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto,

detektieren die Dinger auch Elektrosmog?
Dann könntest Du wegen E- Fischerei dran kommen#q.

Grüße

V


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> betrifft dass auch unseren Spot? |bigeyes


 



Also unseren hotspot für aal, den verraten wir nicht  Außerdem liegt er im baugebiet, sperrzone.|supergri Ich habe jedoch schon mit einem wanderarbeiter gesprochen, wir können aus seinem wohnwagen vom tisch aus dem fenster auf aal gehen.
Ist dass nicht herrlich - er will sogar einen kasten bier kaufen für uns.|supergri Sollte ich keine zeit haben, könnte ein bordie für mich einspringen -* interessenten, sollen die sich bei dir melden? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri*
*Oder sollen wir diesen platz beim bordietreffen verlosen.|supergri|supergri|supergri Wann ist der termin eigentlich ? Poste dieses doch bitte nochmal - damit reichlich jungs und mädels kommen.*
So soll es sein - es ist doch einer bestraft, wenn er nicht kommt, deshalb singe ich jetzt für alle, ihr kinderlein kommet, oh kommet doch all.

Jürgen, ich liebe unser forum, das tor zur welt, die baustelle hvide sande, die netten, mit liebe geschriebene postings sowie die aalglatten - ist halt das anglerboard. Und dank fabis link, kann ich jetzt vom bildschirm, mir den fjord ansehen.


Otto,#h

bitte verlose den Platz.:m
Dringende Termine werden mich in nächster Zeit von allen
weiteren Verpflichtungen abhalten.#q
Mir ist noch nicht mal ein konkreter Termin für das Boardie-
treffen bekannt.|kopfkrat
Möglicherweise tauche ich als Überraschungsgast mit viel Durst und Hunger auf.#c


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Volker,
nein das schaffen sie nicht. 
Ich habe die el-fischerei nur betrieben für wissenshaftliche untersuchungen und rettungsaktionen. Nun habe ich im laufe von jahrzehnte,  viel getrieben. erfahrung gesammelt und seit zwei monaten haben sich doktoren und profs. in italien gedanken gemacht, wie man mich unter strom setzen kann, sie haben es geschaft und ich bin jetzt in der glücklichen lage, dass ich sie jetzt mit einem normalen kescher fangen kann - wenn ich die el-fischerei erneut betreiben würde, fange ich mich immer selbst. |supergri 
Volker, als ich diesen schein bei der landesanstalt für fischerei machte, es war anfang der 80iger, da waren zwei jugoslawen in dem kursus, sie kamen mit staatl. begleitpapier, d.h. der bürgermeister eines dorfes hatte ihnen ein schreiben mit zig runden stempel gegeben, als freifahrt, dass sie an dem kursus teilnehmen konnten,  herrlich.  Das gewässer wo sie her kamen kannte ich - da war später kein fisch mehr drin. |supergri|supergri Ist die angelei nicht herrlich, was man da alles erlebt und welche gedanken da entwickelt werden, damit die pfanne voll wird - wer angelt rosten nicht -  nur sein geschirr, dehalb wird hier mit gift und dynamit geangelt. kleiner film 

http://balkan-spezial.blogspot.com/2011/07/kultur-hohepunkte-in-albanien-fisch.html




@  Jürgen, ich habe mir dieses schon gedacht - war von mir ein kleiner scherz und du hast doch sicherlich gedacht, der kerl ist bescheuert - war ein scherz und würde ein gaudi.
Ich werde deinen Termin vom Bordietreffen nochmal einsetzen und dann kann jeder sich melden - Der aal hotplatz wird mit info.blatt verlost. und drei flaschen bier.
Ich hoffe es läuft alles gut in solingen - melde mich per pn noch. Inge ist in kopenhagen und ich habe hier einen lkw voll mit fenster aus marl stehen, morgen werden hier die ärmel hoch gekrämpelt und wir überschlagen uns.
Gruß


----------



## daniel.unglaub (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die Infos. das hört sich ja alles nicht so toll an ;-( aber egal ich werde mein bestes geben und ich denke den ein oder anderen Fisch werde ich schon fangen ;-)


----------



## daniel.unglaub (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Jetzt kann ich sogar genau sagen wo es hin geht  Husby, 6990 Ulfborg
*ist da ein guter Platz in der Nähe


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



daniel.unglaub schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich sogar genau sagen wo es hin geht  Husby, 6990 Ulfborg
> *ist da ein guter Platz in der Nähe



dann musst du ja beim husby thread weitermachen |supergri


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So Jungs,
am 16. gehts nun endlich los nach HS.:g
Kann ich da schon mit Makrelen rechnen?
Jürgen Du weißt doch immer gut bescheid |znaika:

gruß
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> am 16. gehts nun endlich los nach HS.:g
> Kann ich da schon mit Makrelen rechnen?
> Jürgen Du weißt doch immer gut bescheid |znaika:
> ...


 

@ Carsten,#h

selbstverständlich kannst Du um den 16.Juli mit Makrelen
rechnen.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Carsten,#h
> 
> selbstverständlich kannst Du um den 16.Juli mit Makrelen
> rechnen.:m



jürgen ist ja auch eine. oder eher riecht wie eine :q. aber der ist dann wohl nicht da ^^

mfg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

na dann mach ich halt etwas länger Urlaub.
Ich geh dann solange in der Edgar Madsenbay fischen|bigeyes
@WV der Makrelengeruch muss nicht zwingend immer vom gegenüber kommen#d


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> na dann mach ich halt etwas länger Urlaub.
> Ich geh dann solange in der Edgar Madsenbay fischen|bigeyes
> @WV der Makrelengeruch muss nicht zwingend immer vom gegenüber kommen#d


 

Hallo Carsten,#h

wann geht es denn los?
Im Mai solltest Du aufpassen,dann könnte ein nach Havanna-Club müffelnder Taxifahrer dort rumlaufen.:m


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jürgen,
am 16.03. gehts erstmal hoch dann wieder Ende Juni und zwischendurch muß ich mal schauen wann es passt.
Du weißt doch das ich nur gelegentlich nach Hvide Sande komme
Ich hab ne Rumallergie da bleib ich dann lieber zu Hause:g


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen,
> am 16.03. gehts erstmal hoch dann wieder Ende Juni und zwischendurch muß ich mal schauen wann es passt.
> Du weißt doch das ich nur gelegentlich nach Hvide Sande komme
> Ich hab ne Rumallergie da bleib ich dann lieber zu Hause:g


 

Carsten,#h

so ab 16.3. sollte es schon gut auf Makrele laufen.:m
Entscheident dürfte dann aber die Wurfweite sein.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Carsten,#h
> 
> so ab 16.3. sollte es schon gut auf Makrele laufen.:m
> Entscheident dürfte dann aber die Wurfweite sein.


 
Daran soll es nicht scheitern, ich nehm dann die 2,40 Bootsrute mit und geb dann alles.:q


----------



## LAC (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Carsten, natürlich geht es am 16. auf makrele. Nun kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob der hafen in hvide sande schon für überseedampfer ausgebaut ist - leider ist die installierte kamera nicht die beste, hat keine auflösung - alles ist jetzt dunkel.:q sonst könnte ich dir sagen ob dort schon ein großer Dampfer liegt. Wenn er ausläuft, könntest du mitfahren und unterwegs mit der bootsrute - ohne anstrengung und weitwürfe - welche fangen.
Wenn du welche auf see gefangen hast - sofort fotos machen und den hot spot hier bekannt machen - es reichen die koordinaten, brauchts also nicht die gegend beschreiben :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Carsten, natürlich geht es am 16. auf makrele. Nun kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob der hafen in hvide sande schon für überseedampfer ausgebaut ist - leider ist die installierte kamera nicht die beste, hat keine auflösung - alles ist jetzt dunkel.:q sonst könnte ich dir sagen ob dort schon ein großer Dampfer liegt. Wenn er ausläuft, könntest du mitfahren und unterwegs mit der bootsrute - ohne anstrengung und weitwürfe - welche fangen.
> Wenn du welche auf see gefangen hast -* sofort fotos machen und den hot spot hier bekannt machen *- es reichen die koordinaten, brauchts also nicht die gegend beschreiben :q


 

Otto,spinnst du? #c
Unseren Aalspot haben wir nicht preisgegeben,und dann
dass?|krach:


----------



## LAC (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,spinnst du? #c
> Unseren Aalspot haben wir nicht preisgegeben,und dann
> dass?|krach:



Jürgen, ich wollte nur die koordinaten wissen, damit ich ihn mit dem hubschrauber von den habichtsinseln abholen kann. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er welche hat - ab den azoren werden sie größer, da nennt man sie barracudas - dann komme ich von den bahamas. :q
Ich habe mir mal gerade die gegend angesehen - google earth machts möglich - ab wann er mit makrelen rechnen kann, die gegend ist super!
Unser blaue planet, hat schon schöne ecken.:q
Gruß altes haus!


----------



## koikai (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

und so wird in Hvide Sande geerntet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q&feature=related

Gruß Kai


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Otto,
ich werde dann den Überseekahn entern und Richtung Azoren schippern, die Koordinaten werde ich dann hier veröffentlichen. Auch wenn es Jürgen nicht passt#d man muß ja nicht alles für sich behalten#x

gruß
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Otto,
> ich werde dann den Überseekahn entern und Richtung Azoren schippern, die Koordinaten werde ich dann hier veröffentlichen. Auch wenn es Jürgen nicht passt#d *man muß ja nicht alles für sich behalten#x*
> 
> gruß
> Carsten


 


Wie sagt man doch so schön:

Ein Mann ein Wort,ein Carsten ein Wörterbuch.#d


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,#h
> 
> wann geht es denn los?
> Im Mai solltest Du aufpassen,dann könnte ein nach Havanna-Club müffelnder Taxifahrer dort rumlaufen.:m



wer das wohl sein soll :vik:


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wie sagt man doch so schön:
> 
> Ein Mann ein Wort,ein Carsten ein Wörterbuch.#d




Jürgen, es wird ein wörterbuch, wenn carsten mir die koordinaten mitteilt - er kann sie gar nicht so schnell erfassen, da der überseedampfer volles rohr fährt.
Apropos volles rohr -  die getrockneten eingeweide einer makrele - so steht es geschrieben bei den alten römern - sollen gut für die manneskraft sein. 
Schade,  dass die früher alle nicht so alt geworden sind.
Waren reine fischköpfe, da die helme (galea) der römischen soldaten aus haifisch (galea) haut bestand, da sie eine unvorstellbare reißfestigkeit besitzen. 
Die frauen haben die haihaut als schmiergelpapier benutzt, damit konnten sie sich etwas glattes schmiergeln, wobei sie die griffe auch aus haihaut gemacht haben. Durch die placoidschuppen lag dieses geräte fest in der hand .... und man war gerüstet, wurde einzelkämpfer, sollte die fischhaut nicht zurück kommen.
Jürgen, lach doch mal  :q

@ Alle
Ich halte momentan das plakat in den händen, vom herigsfestival 2012 in hvide sande /dänemark. Es ist vom 27.-29. april 2012 und dick in rot gedruckt steht.
*Gewinnsumme über EUR 7.000,-*
Da lohnt sich doch mal die rute ins wasser zu hängen, nun kann ich nicht sagen ob in desem jahr auch ein mister hering gewählt wird bzw ein miss hering, die nach der krönung, dann wie die alten römer - mit viel flüssiges - ein gelager im zelt machen. 
Im letzten jahr war man schon sieger mit zwei fische,  der heringskönig hatte - so glaube ich -  nur 5 oder acht heringe, dieses ist ja leicht zu übertrumpfen.
Ich war am abend kurz mal im zelt, war herrlich selbst angler aus holland waren da - reichlich wurde gesoffen - denn diese fangqouten gaben gesprächstoff, - sie suchten den fehler :q

Wenn sich die heringsschwärme im den offenen meeren treffen, dann bildet sich ein schwarm, der mehrere kilometer lang ist und in der breite die kilometergrenze erreichen kann.
Dort sind die richtigen "heringskönige"  wie im hairausch fangen sie die heringe mit netzen - da bleibt für den kleinen mann in hvide sande - mister hering - kaum noch welche über. 



.


----------



## Floschi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Apropos volles rohr - die getrockneten eingeweide einer makrele - so steht es geschrieben bei den alten römern - sollen gut für die manneskraft sein.
> 
> .


 
Was meinst du für was eine Power die Eingeweide deiner Rekordmakrele gesorgt hätten |muahah:
Du könntest eine Handelsagentur aufmachen und das Ganze als Dänenviagra verticken |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Was meinst du für was eine Power die Eingeweide deiner Rekordmakrele gesorgt hätten |muahah:
> Du könntest eine Handelsagentur aufmachen und das Ganze als Dänenviagra verticken |kopfkrat


 



Der war nicht schlecht.#6


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Floschi
Du bist ja bestens informiert mit der rekordmakrele - das stimmt , jedoch habe ich es selbst verzehrt und stinke heute noch nach fisch .... durch den erfolg.
Ihr jungs ihr habt nur unsinn im kopf.:q

Kein unsinn ist, dass beim heringsfestival nun doch ein mister hering gewählt wird - die beteiligten schlüpfen alle in einen neoprenanzug  ( der gestellt wird) und dann wird der schönste, gewählt - dieses kann dann nur eine presswurst sein, da solche anzüge ja die formen betonen.
Da begleitprogramm ist sehr abwechselungsreich, fahrten mit dem segelschiff werden angeboten, besuch im aquarium, wie man heringe zubereitet. Eine kapelle sorgt für stimmung und wo ich mich drüber gewundert habe, werden auch kurse angeboten für ein kleines honorar, wie man erfolgreich heringe fängt. Die ruten werden gestellt - mit spezialhaken abgestimmt für hvide sande :q
Hoffen wir, dass die teilnehmer mehr fangen als 8 stück, dann können sie sagen wir habe den heringskönig von 2011 übertrumpft. :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Floschi
> Du bist ja bestens informiert mit der* rekordmakrele - das stimmt , jedoch habe ich es selbst verzehrt und stinke heute noch nach fisch .... durch den erfolg.*
> Ihr jungs ihr habt nur unsinn im kopf.:q
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Floschi
> ...


----------



## Floschi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die Kriegsgefangenschaft ist ein ernstes Thema und sollte uns allen immer wieder vor Augen führen, dass Krieg nicht sein darf. Ich bin als Kind  mit meinen Eltern jedes Jahr mehrfach nach Ho auf einen alten Bauernhof gefahren. Unsere Vermieterin hat mir viel über das Verhalten der deutschen Besatzungstruppen erzählt und mich schon als Kind zum Pazifisten erzogen. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass unsere geliebte dänische Nordseeküste ein Teil des Atlantikwalls war. Die hässlichen Bunker stehen ja auch noch überall rum...

@Otto: Das mit der Makrele habe ich auf eurer Homepage gelesen, über die ich zufällig stolperte. Die Seite finde ich übrigens sehr gelungen.


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Die Kriegsgefangenschaft ist ein ernstes Thema und sollte uns allen immer wieder vor Augen führen, dass Krieg nicht sein darf. Ich bin als Kind  mit meinen Eltern jedes Jahr mehrfach nach Ho auf einen alten Bauernhof gefahren. Unsere Vermieterin hat mir viel über das Verhalten der deutschen Besatzungstruppen erzählt und mich schon als Kind zum Pazifisten erzogen. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass unsere geliebte dänische Nordseeküste ein Teil des Atlantikwalls war. Die hässlichen Bunker stehen ja auch noch überall rum...
> 
> @Otto: Das mit der Makrele habe ich auf eurer Homepage gelesen, über die ich zufällig stolperte. Die Seite finde ich übrigens sehr gelungen.



 @ Floschi,
  nun will ich ja nicht hier im anglerboard ins politische ausrutschen, wobei wir mit dem hvide sande thread uns ja mit dänemark befassen - das ist ein anderes land als deutschland oder griechenland.
  Es ist jedoch europa und das anglerboard aus deutschland arbeitet ja weltweit und ist in europa so glaube ich, das größte forum.
  Deshalb ist es ja wichtig, dass angler aus anderen ländern informiert werden, dass die eigenartigen betonklötze am strand und in den dünen, keine sommerhäuser sind und glauben die dänen wären bescheuert, sondern bunker, die adolf von spanien bis norwegen gebaut hat. 

Diese befestigungsanlage hat den namen atlantikwall und ist vergleichbar in der größe wie die chinesische mauer.
  Nun fahren nicht nur viele menschen zur chinesischen mauer, sondern auch zum atlantikwall, da sich sehr viele menschen damit befassen  -wissenschaftlich bis hin zu zig foren. Die besucherzahl ist gewaltig.  Heute sind sie in dänemark ein mahnmahl.


  Floschi, ich gebe dir recht, dänemark war damals von den deutschen besetzt, wo einige dänen drunter gelitten haben und andere sogar finanzielle am bau beteiligt waren, da sie den beton geliefert haben bzw. am bau gearbeitet haben - für geld.
  Heute sieht ja alles anders aus, da wird dänemark von den touristen besetzt und von anglern überrollt :q sie kennen jede ecke.
Nun erwähnst du  ho, dieses war ja ein strategisch wichtiger punkt - auf skallingen wurden 10.000 mienen vergraben - die letzten wurden vor zwei jahre geräumt. Gerade hier an der küste, wo es ja sehr dünn besiedelt ist, da fehlten damlas übnachtungsmöglichkeiten für die besetzer, sie nahmen sich dann einfach ein haus, dadurch traten immer spannungen auf. In eines unserer häuser d.h. ausstellungshalle, da haben die deutschen offiziere früher kartenarbeit gemacht und sich gedanken, was gemacht werden muss, wenn die flotte von england hier landet.


    Floschi, diese beiden lager waren ja keine lager für kriegsgefangene, sonder für menschen aus deutschland, die beim zusammenbruch von deutschland nur noch über den seeweg aus dem osten fliehen konnten - die gustlof hat man versenkt in der ostsee. Da waren frauen, kinder, und alte menschen, die männer waren noch an der front und kämpften bis zum tod.

  Sie wurden nach dänemark geleitet, weil deutschland zerbommt war und sie keine flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen konnten, deshalb haben die deutschen sie nach dänemark geleitet - ohne die dänen zu fragen. 

Ich glaube zwei große lager wurden hier errichtet, die waren so groß, dass dänemark fast pleite gegangen wäre, da diese personen ja zum leben nahrung brauchen und der dän.staat geliefert hat

  Ich kann es nicht genau sagen jedoch bis 1949 oder länger waren diese lager. - da war der krieg schon vier jahre aus, da fragt man sich, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein. Es ist aber so, da deutschland in vier besatzungszonen aufgeteilt war und alle verhandliungen die die dänen führten - betreffend der rückreise - mussten mit den herren der russischen zone gemacht werden, da diese personen alle aus dem osten stammen. 

Das der rücktransport halt nich so geklappt hat, wie sich die dänen dieses vorgestellt haben, so ist die wahrheit, dieses kann man sich denken.
 Warum es nicht gelaufen ist,  kann ich nicht sagen, es kann wodka im spiel gewesen sein, und dann wird ein siegestanz gemacht. Ich sehe das alles bildlich und wenn die einmal in stimmung sind, dann tanzen die bis zum morgen. Die organisation steht dann hinten an, wodka ist wichtig. 

Könnte ein grund gerwesen sein, vielleicht haperte es auch mit der übersetzung und dem schreiben.


  Floschi, was du angeschnitten hast ist richtig, dänemark war von den deutschen besetzt und die ersten flüchtlinge kamen  aus dem osten, weil man dort weglaufen musste. Diese ersten flüchtlinge, haben die deutschen soldaten, in dänische häuser gesetzt, zum teil mussten die dänen umziehen bzw. aus ihren häusern raus. Nicht die feine art, nun war ja krieg, da läuft alles anders.  Als der dann zu ende war, wurden von den dänen, diese lager gebaut - da die menschen ja ohne papiere nach dänemark kamen - sie waren förmlich strandgut. Und unter den namen - strandgut - findet man reichlich literatur, nicht nur über die menschen in den lagern, sondern auch - und jetzt sind wir wieder im aquatischen bereich - bücher über  rocheneier, fischernetzte, wale bis hin zum schiff mit ladung was angeschwemmt wird - alles ist strandgut.
Jährlich wird es mehrmals versteigert 

Ich habe da ganz preiswert eine angelrute mit multirolle erworben und ein dicker fisch war auch noch dran - :q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Floschi, was du angeschnitten hast ist richtig, dänemark war von den deutschen besetzt und die ersten flüchtlinge kamen aus dem osten, weil man dort weglaufen musste. Diese ersten flüchtlinge, haben die deutschen soldaten, in dänische häuser gesetzt, zum teil mussten die dänen umziehen bzw. aus ihren häusern raus. Nicht die feine art, nun war ja krieg, da läuft alles anders. Als der dann zu ende war, wurden von den dänen, diese lager gebaut - da die menschen ja ohne papiere nach dänemark kamen - sie waren förmlich strandgut. Und unter den namen - strandgut - findet man reichlich literatur, nicht nur über die menschen in den lagern, sondern auch - und jetzt sind wir wieder im aquatischen bereich - bücher über rocheneier, fischernetzte, wale bis hin zum schiff mit ladung was angeschwemmt wird - alles ist strandgut.
Jährlich wird es mehrmals versteigert 

*Ich habe da ganz preiswert eine angelrute mit multirolle erworben und ein dicker fisch war auch noch dran - :q:q:q[/QUOTE]*


Otto,#h

wenn Inge das liest.|smash:
Pass lieber auf deine Batterie auf.:m


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto,#h

wenn Inge das liest.|smash:
Pass lieber auf deine Batterie auf.:m

[/QUOTE]


Jürgen, 
das wäre der hammer, nicht nur dieses - alles was ich hier mache. Sie hasst förmlich dieses anglerboard, eigenartig, dabei hole ich mir hier nur gute informationen, damit ich auf teneriffa oder wo auch immer, ihr frische fische angeln kann.:q:q
Sie liebt ja fisch über alles - ich bin halt ein fischkopf.
Jürgen, mit der batterie ist so eine sache - bin gewarnt worden - einmal hat es bumms gemacht.
Gruß auch an ulrike


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> wenn Inge das liest.|smash:
> Pass lieber auf deine Batterie auf.:m


 

Jürgen, 
das wäre der hammer, nicht nur dieses - alles was ich hier mache. *Sie hasst förmlich dieses anglerboard,* eigenartig, dabei hole ich mir hier nur gute informationen, damit ich auf teneriffa oder wo auch immer, ihr frische fische angeln kann.:q:q
Sie liebt ja fisch über alles - ich bin halt ein fischkopf.
Jürgen, mit der batterie ist so eine sache - bin gewarnt worden - einmal hat es bumms gemacht.
*Gruß auch an ulrike*[/QUOTE]


Otto,
besorg dir einfach ein neues Passwort,und gut ists.
Gruß zurück.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto,#h

was ist eigentlich mit dem Boardietreffen?|kopfkrat
Du wolltest doch einen Termin einstellen.:m


----------



## Angelprofesor (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*




Floschi schrieb:


> Die Kriegsgefangenschaft ist ein ernstes Thema und sollte uns allen immer wieder vor Augen führen, dass Krieg nicht sein darf. Ich bin als Kind mit meinen Eltern jedes Jahr mehrfach nach Ho auf einen alten Bauernhof gefahren. Unsere Vermieterin hat mir viel über das Verhalten der deutschen Besatzungstruppen erzählt und mich schon als Kind zum Pazifisten erzogen. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass unsere geliebte dänische Nordseeküste ein Teil des Atlantikwalls war. Die hässlichen Bunker stehen ja auch noch überall rum...





Floschi schrieb:


> #q Hier geht es um Angeln und nicht um die Sch... Politik und Krieg, ich dachte der Papst personlich hat sich zu wort gemeldet.#q


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto,
besorg dir einfach ein neues Passwort,und gut ists.
Gruß zurück.[/QUOTE]

Jürgen, sie liest meine persönlichen nachrichten früher als ich - sie kommen per eMail in alle computer, schreib also nichts über nackte weiber - das braucht jetzt unser freund angelprofesor - da Vladi schon zuckt, wie ich sehe. 
Er will was von fische lesen, dabei ist hier nichts los momentan.
Wusstes du, dass ich mit ihm ein fahrt nach dalmatien plane, zum angeln, will mal sehen ob es noch so läuft wie früher. Werde den käpitän schon zeigen  wie fische im novigradsko kanal gefangen werden.
Denke gerade an ein posting, wo über die makrele gepostet wurde, diese paternosater methode auf makrelen, die kann man nur in den nördlichen breiten anwenden - im mittelmeer lachen die makrelen über solche methoden - sie schwimmen um solche paternoster und schauen sich den dreck an und lachen darüber. 
So wie ich festgestellt habe, läuft es mit dem makrelenfang in hvide sande, nicht mehr so, wie noch vor jahren und durch die momentane baumaßnahme, wird es nicht besser d.h. es könnte der fall sein, da die mole verlängert wird in der zukunft, wenn sie nicht gesperrt wird. Früher habe ich mir immer einige sofort am leuchtfeuer gegrillt, in den letzten zwei jahren hatten wir rippchen als ersatz bei uns.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Otto,
> besorg dir einfach ein neues Passwort,und gut ists.
> Gruß zurück.


 
Jürgen,* sie liest meine persönlichen nachrichten früher als ich* - 


Otto,

dann gib ihr halt was zum arbeiten.

Inge,bitte nicht hauen.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Floschi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Kriegsgefangenschaft ist ein ernstes Thema und sollte uns allen immer wieder vor Augen führen, dass Krieg nicht sein darf. Ich bin als Kind mit meinen Eltern jedes Jahr mehrfach nach Ho auf einen alten Bauernhof gefahren. Unsere Vermieterin hat mir viel über das Verhalten der deutschen Besatzungstruppen erzählt und mich schon als Kind zum Pazifisten erzogen. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass unsere geliebte dänische Nordseeküste ein Teil des Atlantikwalls war. Die hässlichen Bunker stehen ja auch noch überall rum...
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Angelprofesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vladi,#h
> ...


----------



## Floschi (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Entschuldigt die kleine Exkursion meinerseits. Ich beziehe mich künftig wieder aufs Angeln und Makreleninnereien #a

@Otto: Nur um zu nerven: Sind die Heringe schon da? |muahah:


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Angelprofesor
Vladi mein guter, da gebe ich dir recht, der zweite Weltkrieg hat hier nichts zu suchen - aber heute müssen die angler die beine hoch heben, bzs die augen auf halten, sonst stolpern sie oder laufen vor wände. Es sind die reste des zweiten weltkrieges und wer in ho - dieses hatten wir ja angeschnitten - z.b. in skalligen angeln wollte, konnte es sicher nur aus dem flugzeug, da bis vor zwei jahren dort noch minengefahr war. Ist ja nur ein hinweis - nun reg dich nicht auf, wir bleiben schon bei den fischen.

@ Floschi
Ist kein nerven, bei mir sind die immer da, schon ausgenommen.:q


----------



## Floschi (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Cool, auf was beissen die denn? |licht Die Tiefkühlerbsen, die daneben liegen?!?


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Cool, auf was beissen die denn? |licht Die Tiefkühlerbsen, die daneben liegen?!?


 

@ Floschi,#h

wieso beissen? In Ottos Salzwasserströmungskanal werden die seit Jahren gezüchtet.:m
Jährlich 2-300 Laichfische nachsetzen,dass ergibt eine ergiebige Zucht.
Mittlerweile bezieht selbst das Fischgeschäft Madsen in HS die Heringe
aus Ottos Anlage (übrigens MSC zertifiziert).


----------



## Floschi (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Und die schwimmen da bereits ausgenommen? Hammer! Wenn da man nicht Gentechnik im Spiel war... #r


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelprofesor
> Vladi mein guter, da gebe ich dir recht, der zweite Weltkrieg hat hier nichts zu suchen - aber heute müssen die angler die beine hoch heben, bzs die augen auf halten, sonst stolpern sie oder laufen vor wände. Es sind die reste des zweiten weltkrieges und wer in ho - dieses hatten wir ja angeschnitten - z.b. in skalligen angeln wollte, konnte es sicher nur aus dem flugzeug, da bis vor zwei jahren dort noch minengefahr war. Ist ja nur ein hinweis - nun reg dich nicht auf, wir bleiben schon bei den fischen.
> 
> #h Hallo Otto,
> ...


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Und die schwimmen da bereits ausgenommen? Hammer! Wenn da man nicht Gentechnik im Spiel war... #r



Ich experimentiere nicht, gentechnik ist also nicht im spiel, sind wildfänge, die ausgenommen und ohne gräten förmlich im strömungskanal treiben - haben sich ein wenig verändert, sehen aus wie seegurken. 
Normal, so sind halt wirbellose, wobei einige grüne augen besitzen, könnten erbsen sein.  

@ Vladi, keine aufregung und keine entschuldigung - ist doch alles ok - jetzt sind wir bei den wirbellosen.


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich experimentiere nicht, gentechnik ist also nicht im spiel, sind wildfänge, die ausgenommen und ohne gräten förmlich im strömungskanal treiben - haben sich ein wenig verändert, sehen aus wie seegurken.
> Normal, so sind halt wirbellose, wobei einige grüne augen besitzen, könnten erbsen sein.
> 
> @ Vladi, keine aufregung und keine entschuldigung - ist doch alles ok -* jetzt sind wir bei den wirbellosen.*


 

:k Also doch, Hering gepaart mit Octopus (Krake), oder ????. ;+


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Vladi du liegst falsch -  
meine wirbellosen haben nicht den namen oktupus vulgaris - sie haben kein acht arme.
Ich habe diesen wirbellosen ohne gehirn, den wissenschaftlichen namen  - humana feces pisces - gegeben. 
Was soll ich mehr posten - alles andere wäre schitt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Vladi du liegst falsch -
> meine wirbellosen haben nicht den namen oktupus vulgaris - sie haben kein acht arme.
> Ich habe diesen wirbellosen ohne gehirn, den wissenschaftlichen namen - humana feces pisces - gegeben.
> *Was soll ich mehr posten - alles andere wäre schitt.*





Richtig,:m

ab in die Friteuse,und gut is.#6


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Vladi du liegst falsch -
> meine wirbellosen haben nicht den namen oktupus vulgaris - sie haben kein acht arme.
> Ich habe diesen wirbellosen ohne gehirn, den wissenschaftlichen namen - *humana feces pisces -* gegeben.
> Was soll ich mehr posten - alles andere wäre schitt.


 
|schild-g


----------



## rainzor (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Vladi du liegst falsch -
> meine wirbellosen haben nicht den namen oktupus vulgaris - sie haben kein acht arme.
> Ich habe diesen wirbellosen ohne gehirn, den wissenschaftlichen namen - humana feces pisces - gegeben.
> Was soll ich mehr posten - alles andere wäre schitt.


 
Wirbellose ohne Hirn kenne ich eigentlich nur aus den Führungsebenen vieler Firmen oder der Politik. Da haben sie aber den Namen "Homo sapiens "

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Wirbellose ohne Hirn kenne ich eigentlich nur aus den Führungsebenen vieler Firmen oder der Politik. Da haben sie aber den Namen "Homo sapiens "
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Rainer, die kenne ich auch, diese personen schmücken sich nur mit dem namen, verkleiden sich und tragen oft schlipps und kragen, sie liegen näher zum"Homo neanderthalensis", da der zug bei ihnen abgefahren ist. 
Normal fallen sie auf, hier mal ein bild (link), für die, die sie nicht kennen.

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2010/05/07/lokalzeit-duesseldorf-neandertaler.xml


----------



## rainzor (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Aber Otto, warum muß du denn jetzt auch noch die armen Neandertaler beleidigen?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Also Otto, so gehts nicht!
Der Neanderthaler war ein sehr gut an seine umwelt angpasster durchaus auch mit intelligenz gesegneter mit bewohner auf unserem planeten. Es gibt hinweise das er künstlerisch tätig war, er konnte werkzeuge herstellen, wusste mit seinen jagdwaffen umzu gehen und eines ist sicher: er konnte sogar fische fangen.
Eventuell hat er sogar nachkommen mit unseren vorfahren gezeugt und wir alle haben ein bischen von ihnen in unseren erbanlagen.
Der arme kerl ist ausgestorben, wir haben ihn verdrängt und er kann sich nun nicht mehr wehren.
Wollt ich nur mal sagen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Also Otto, so gehts nicht!
> Der Neanderthaler war ein sehr gut an seine umwelt angpasster durchaus auch mit intelligenz gesegneter mit bewohner auf unserem planeten. Es gibt hinweise das er künstlerisch tätig war, er konnte werkzeuge herstellen, wusste mit seinen jagdwaffen umzu gehen und eines ist sicher: er konnte sogar fische fangen.
> Eventuell hat er sogar nachkommen mit unseren vorfahren gezeugt und wir alle haben ein bischen von ihnen in unseren erbanlagen.
> Der arme kerl ist ausgestorben, wir haben ihn verdrängt und er kann sich nun nicht mehr wehren.
> Wollt ich nur mal sagen.


 

Olav,#h

richtig,ruf den Alten mal zur Ordnung.#6

Wenn er das nächste mal zu mir kommt,dann werde ich ihn mal ins Neanderthalmuseeum führen.:m


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Jo Jürgen Das ist eine gute idee, mach dass.


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Olaf aus zuff / @ Jürgen

Jürgen, ich habe dieses neanderthalmuseum schon vor zig jahren mehrmals besucht. Es liegt ja bei dir gleich um die ecke. Bin aber gerne bereit, mit dir ein museumsbesuch zu machen, wie wir es in düsseldorf gemacht haben, da ich dieses urvolk liebe und vielleicht haben die wissenschaftler inzwischen festgestellt, dass sie schon ein schlipps binden konnten.
*lach mal

Hallo Olav, dass du, der die wissenschaft betreibt, auf mein posting antwortest, damit habe ich gerechnet. 
Es ist richtig was du erwähnst und sie haben auch körner gefressen. Sie lebten ja in der zeit (mittelpalöolithikum) von vor ca. 160.000 bis mindestens vor 30.000 jahren. 
Sollte einer von unseren heutigen menschen, von diesen zu viele gene bekommen haben und man steckt ihn im anzug, hat er probleme in stuttgart eine fahrkarte für eine zugfahrt zu kaufen, bzw. hier im board zu antworten. 
Trotzdem ziehe ich den hut vor diesen neandertalern, da sie die hülsenfrüchte mit der hand aufgemacht haben und fische mit den händen bzw. speer fangen konnten. Nun war das anglerboard zu der zeit noch nicht, da diese menschen nicht lesen konnten, sondern nur symbole aufnehmen konnten, sonst hätten sie damals sich schon übers anglerboard infomiert, wo die besten hot spots sind, für übernachtung und fische. 

Wenn ich symbole erwähne, können wir ja nicht von kunst sprechen, es waren symbole, zeichen wie bei uns das alphabet. Und wenn einer das alphabet lesen kann, ist er ja noch kein schriftsteller oder künster, jedenfalls konnten sie durch ihre vereinfachten formen, den nachfolger mitteilungen hinterlassen, z.b. welche tiere dort vorkommen oder was auch immer.
Nun würden wir diese welt nicht kennen, deshalb haben wir wissenschftler - so wie du einer bist - die über funde und forschung uns ein bild geben können. Danke Olav, ! 
Solltest du beim buddeln mal ein fahrkarte finden, von stuttgart nach düsseldorf, das wäre eine sensation, wird aber nicht der fall sein, sonst hätten wir nicht einige -mit den genen vom neandertaler - die heute am bahnhof, sich eine bahnsteigkarte ziehen und landen auf der toilette. * lach zweimal
Olaf, die zeit läuft ständig, da wird man schnell zum neandertaler.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Olaf aus zuff / @ Jürgen
> 
> Jürgen, ich habe dieses neanderthalmuseum schon vor zig jahren mehrmals besucht. Es liegt ja bei dir gleich um die ecke.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto,#h

dann kennst du aber den Neubau nicht. Kein Vergleich mehr 
zu früheren Zeiten.:m 
Sollten dann vllt. Fabi als Exponat mitnehmen. Haben dann
bestimmt freien Eintritt.[/QUOTE]

Jürgen, den neubau kenne ich nicht - machen wir - freue mich schon drauf.
Fabi ist ja kein neandertaler, ich zähle ihn mehr zu den wikingern im pazifischen raum. Er ist ein (prä)- polinesier, die haiwai besiedelt haben. Sind gute fischer und einer ist weltbekannt geworden mit dem lied (over the rainbow/what a wonderful world). Als ich Fabi das erste mal sah, wollte ich ein autogramm haben, da sagte er zu mir, ich bin nicht der sänger " israel Kamakawiwo, ole " wir sind nur artgenossen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I

Seitdem er das land der wikinger kennt, und ich als harald blauzahn ihm das fischen und die kerzenzieherei gezeigt habe - hat er sich verändert und ist sesshaft geworden. Er will heringskönig werden von hvide sande und traniert schon reichlich.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOQ4bO8yCB4&feature=related


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> dann kennst du aber den Neubau nicht. Kein Vergleich mehr
> zu früheren Zeiten.:m
> ...


 

Otto,#h

ich glaube,er büffelt mal erst für den deutschen Angelschein.
Den kann er nicht so billig kaufen.
Danke für den Link,die Ahnlichkeit zu Arnold ist verblüffend.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

also ich weis nicht, ihr seit doch alle irre :q:q:q:q, jo muss ich ja endlich mal ahben das teil. obwohl ich ja schon allgemein der könig bin.

:vik::vik::vik::vik:

otto hättest du mich ganz früher gesehen, da war ich einer von vielen der richtung hot spot geschwommen ist. einer der ganz besonderen sorte. ich sollte normal damals auch *jürgen* heissen. aber das haben sich meine eltern zum glück noch anders überlegt.


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Wolfsburg Virus

Fabi, das glaube ich dir mit schwimmen das ist eine ganz besonder sorte - einer kommt durch. Leider habe ich deine mutter nicht in die augen geschaut - sonst wärst du heute ein rekordschwimmer - rein genmäßig.
Gruß du ratte


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> 
> Fabi, das glaube ich dir mit schwimmen das ist eine ganz besonder sorte - einer kommt durch. Leider habe ich deine mutter nicht in die augen geschaut - sonst wärst du heute ein rekordschwimmer - rein genmäßig.
> Gruß du ratte



ich sage ja hättest du das gemacht würd eich jetzt jürgen oder otto heissen hahahaha. da haben wir ja nochmal glück gehabt. aber dein schreien war legendär. HITA HITA|supergri


----------



## fischflotz (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wenn man die Beiträge hier liest werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass es Zeit wird das der hering endlich da ist. Nur bekoppte hier. Aber was soll man auch sonst machen, nicht mal der Stint lässt sich hier an der Elbe blicken. Boah dat is aber auch langweilig. Habe aus lauter Langeweile auch schon mein Angelequipment für Hvide Sande zusammengestellt. Im Mai ist es endlich so weit.

Gruß


----------



## Floschi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Verrückt sein ist eine Frage der Definition. Wenn hier alle verrückt sind, dann ist es die Norm und somit normal. Verrückt ist dann der, der nicht verrückt ist #yOder seht ihr das anders, Mädels?

Ich mache übrigens im März auch endlich einen deutschen Angelschein. Dann habe ich einen deutschen und einen dänischen. Dann können die sich bilateral austauschen :q.

@Otto: Sind die Gewässer wenigstens wieder eisfrei und konntest du schon Fische verhaften dieses Jahr?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Wenn man die Beiträge hier liest werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass es Zeit wird das der hering endlich da ist. Nur bekoppte hier. Aber was soll man auch sonst machen, nicht mal der Stint lässt sich hier an der Elbe blicken. Boah dat is aber auch langweilig. Habe aus lauter Langeweile auch schon mein Angelequipment für Hvide Sande zusammengestellt. Im Mai ist es endlich so weit.
> 
> Gruß


 

Hast schon recht mit den Bekloppten.:m
 Aber lieber 10 Bekloppte im Kreis die lachen,als ein Schlauer 
allein der sich langweilt.


----------



## fischflotz (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hast schon recht mit den Bekloppten.:m
> Aber lieber 10 Bekloppte im Kreis die lachen,als ein Schlauer
> allein der sich langweilt.


 
Man hab ich ein Glück das ich nich schlau bin.:vik:
Aber wie lacht man im Kreis???

Gruß


----------



## fischflotz (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

und außerdem bin ich nich doof, mir fehlt nur Verstand.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Man hab ich ein Glück das ich nich schlau bin.:vik:
> *Aber wie lacht man im Kreis???*
> 
> Gruß


 


Als Schlauer hättest du jetzt aber nicht gefragt.:m

Hoffentlich können wir bald wieder angeln.


----------



## LAC (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Fischflotz
Wenn du hier die beiträge liest und stellst fest, dass du unter bekloppte bist, dann liegst du richtig und ich freue mich dass du dich bei uns im kreise einreihst und auch antwortest. Verstehst du uns denn?
Unser bordie floschi, hat eine philosophische untersuchung gemacht und festgestellt das die bekloppten hier, ganz schön normal sind. Ist dann leider abgerutscht und hat uns mädels genannt. Nur junge weiber im kopf, das ist doch bekloppt, so wie bordie fabie mit sein HITA HITA.
Alles was wir posten ist wahrheit, auch wenn du glaubst HITA HITA von fabi hat nichts zu bedeuten. Ich musste mir dieses hita hita, dass erste mal  1972 in japan anhören, nur weil ich gas gegeben habe. Musste mich schlau machen und nachschlagen - bin halt bekloppt, ein analphabet, da ich die schiftzeichen nicht lesen konnte. Jetzt sind wir bei den neandertalern, die verständliche steinritzungen für jedermann gemacht haben. 
Und bordie jürgen der fast aus dem neandertal kommt, postet knochenhart, die bekloppten nach links und die schlauen nach rechts, er sortiert dich aus. Zum glück hast du festgestellt dass dir der verstand fehlt, der fehlt mir schon lange - muss wohl am anglerboard liegen. 
Wer bei uns im thread landet, der wird ganz langsam vergiftet - rein psychologisch. Wir sind doch die schlauen unter den bekloppten die zufällig schreiben können. Man muss ja nicht schreiben können, trotzdem kann man sich beteiligen, indem man die postings liest und dann und wann, wenn der drang ganz stark wird, weil man jetzt diesen bekloppten mal richtig was posten will, was leider nicht geht, da er nicht schreiben kann, dann hat diese person ein vorteil, da er die bloppten mit einen schlag auslöschen kann, indem er die faust im bildschirm haut.
Dann ist ruhe im schacht, da er auch nicht mehr lesen kann.:q:q:q:q:q
Sollte sich einer angesprochen fühlen, weil er nicht schreiben kann, dann sollte er sich nicht verstecken, sondern eine person fragen kannst du mir mal helfen, indem du für mich was im anglerbord schreibst - mir eine pn - dann würde ich ihm helfen und ihm eine adresse nennen, wo er das schreiben lernen kann, damit er auch hier was beklopptes schreiben kann.


@ Floschi, 
der fjord ist eisfrei, so jedenfalls im südlichen bereich  - wir haben es hier nicht mehr so kalt. Dann ist es in hvide sande auch eisfrei  - dort  ist mehr salzgehalt.
Angeln war ich noch nicht, muss ja auch nicht sein - es war ja die ganze zeit kalt und ich habe genug andere arbeit. Die zeit rückt immer näher - dann werde ich angeln gehen, muss reichlich fisch essen. 
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fischflotz
> Wenn du hier die beiträge liest und stellst fest, dass du unter bekloppte bist, dann liegst du richtig und ich freue mich dass du dich bei uns im kreise einreihst und auch antwortest. Verstehst du uns denn?
> Unser bordie floschi, hat eine philosophische untersuchung gemacht und festgestellt das die bekloppten hier, ganz schön normal sind. Ist dann leider angerutscht und hat uns mädels genannt. Nur junge weiber im kopf, das ist doch bekloppt, so wie bordie fabie mit sein HITA HITA.
> Alles was wir posten ist wahrheit, auch wenn du glaubst HITA HITA von fabi hat nichts zu bedeuten. Ich musste mir dieses hita hita, dass erste mal 1972 in japan anhören, nur weil ich gas gegeben habe. Musste mich schlau machen und nachschlagen - bin halt bekloppt, ein analphabet, da ich die schiftzeichen nicht lesen konnte. Jetzt sind wir bei den neandertalern, die verständliche steinritzungen für jedermann gemacht haben.
> ...


 

Otto,#h

hast du deinen Salzwasserströmungskanal nicht mehr?|bigeyes


----------



## fischflotz (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Otto
Du fragst, ob ich euch verstehe. Ja ich verstehe was hier geschrieben wird und genau das macht mir Angst......


----------



## LAC (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> @Otto
> Du fragst, ob ich euch verstehe. Ja ich verstehe was hier geschrieben wird und genau das macht mir Angst......



@ fischflotz
dieses mit dem vestehen und angst das glaube ich dir, ich habe keine angst mache mir aber sorgen. Nebenbei erwähnt, damit wir zum thema kommen, wir haben super angelwetter momentan.


----------



## Floschi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Nur junge weiber im kopf, das ist doch bekloppt, so wie bordie fabie mit sein HITA HITA.


 
Hahahaha. Frag mal meine Frau. Die sagt, dass ich nur angeln im Kopf habe


----------



## LAC (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Hahahaha. Frag mal meine Frau. Die sagt, dass ich nur angeln im Kopf habe



Florian, das glaube ich dir, nicht das sie ausflippt wenn du vom hausboot tag und nacht angelst. :q 
Dort kannst du mit frauchen auf der terrasse kaffee und kuchen esen und dabei zwei angeln auslegen 
Tipp: Du solltest sie in der zeit auch mal anschauen und auch ein gespräch mit ihr führen.:q:q sonst sitzt sie dort alleine und macht sich gedanken über einen angler.


----------



## Floschi (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto, du hast recht. Das wäre nicht nett von mir. Ich sollte auch mal an die Schleuse zum Heringsangeln, dann merkt sie nicht, wie unkommunikativ ich bin :q... 
Du wirst uns ja kennenlernen. Ich kann garnicht neben ihr sitzen, ohne sie anzuschauen...


----------



## fischflotz (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Hahahaha. Frag mal meine Frau. Die sagt, dass ich nur angeln im Kopf habe


 
Ach, wenn da nur Angeln drin sind, dann ist da ja auch kein Platz für Hirn.|supergri
Geht mir aber auch ähnlich. Ich glaub bei mir da schwimmen noch ´n paar Fische rum, irgendwo liegen Köder rum und was sonst noch zum Angeln gebraucht wird. 
Gruß


----------



## LAC (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Ach, wenn da nur Angeln drin sind, dann ist da ja auch kein Platz für Hirn.|supergri
> Geht mir aber auch ähnlich. Ich glaub bei mir da schwimmen noch ´n paar Fische rum, irgendwo liegen Köder rum und was sonst noch zum Angeln gebraucht wird.
> Gruß



Fischflotz, beim angler ist dieses normal - ich kenne es auch. Probleme treten erst auf, wenn man vom müll den man besitzt, fast erstickt und von den haken noch gefangen wird - dann bleibt kaum noch zeit zum angeln, weil die fummelei überhand genommen hat.
Gruß


----------



## vanminh74 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Boardies, es liest sich zwar überaus amüsant aber ich möchte einmal kurz dazwischen Funken )))
Ich fahre über Ostern nach hvide Sande und finde leider kaum brauchbare tips speziell zum Mefo-Angeln oder auch Spinfischen allg. - Molenangeln auf Hering mach ich keinesfalls....abends mal vlt. mit Watwurm oder so?! Würde aber gerne mal den Fjord auf Mefo versuchen- macht das Sinn??

Ich berichte natürlich ausfuhrlich auch wenn ich auf einen der PaT Seen zurückgreifen werde....ab und zu jedenfalls damit ich wenigstens etwas zu berichten habe 

Tight Lines!! Freu mich auf den ein oder anderen Tip!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



vanminh74 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies, es liest sich zwar überaus amüsant aber ich möchte einmal kurz dazwischen Funken )))
> Ich fahre über Ostern nach hvide Sande und finde leider kaum brauchbare tips speziell zum Mefo-Angeln oder auch Spinfischen allg. - Molenangeln auf Hering mach ich keinesfalls....abends mal vlt. mit Watwurm oder so?! Würde *aber gerne mal den Fjord auf Mefo versuchen- macht das Sinn??*
> 
> Ich berichte natürlich ausfuhrlich auch wenn ich auf einen der PaT Seen zurückgreifen werde....ab und zu jedenfalls damit ich wenigstens etwas zu berichten habe
> ...


 

Macht keinen großen Sinn.Wenn die Mefos durch die Schleuse ziehen,dann gehts ab in die Flusssysteme.Dort kannst du dann drauf angeln.Zur Horniezeit werden mal immer wieder ein paar Blindgänger auf Pose mit Garnelen gefangen,sind aber absolute Ausnahmen.
Entweder fährst du dann an einen Fluss (Skjern ist noch zu),
oder du mußt mit einem Fopu vorlieb nehmen.
Alternativ Spinnfischen im südl. Fjordbereich könnte Hecht und Barsch bringen.:m
Molenangeln kannst du ohnehin nicht,die sind gesperrt .


----------



## vanminh74 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die reichhaltige Antwort! Naja werd mal sehen wie ich das anstelle...wie jedes Jahr auf alle fälle einen Tag ins Land fahren und mit Fliege in die ein oder andere Au!!! Mefo sieht ja sonst schlecht aus....aber von den Molen bzw den steinufern angeln war bislang noch nie gesperrt oder hab ich was nicht verstanden??


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



vanminh74 schrieb:


> Danke für die reichhaltige Antwort! Naja werd mal sehen wie ich das anstelle...wie jedes Jahr auf alle fälle einen Tag ins Land fahren und mit Fliege in die ein oder andere Au!!! Mefo sieht ja sonst schlecht aus....aber von den Molen bzw den steinufern angeln war bislang noch nie gesperrt oder hab ich was nicht verstanden??


 

Hafen-und Molenumbau vermutlich mindestens bis Ende des
Jahres.:m


----------



## MatSa (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo HS-Fans!

Urlaub ist gebucht!

4.8. bis 18.8. in Bjerregård. :vik:

Viele Grüße

Matthias #h


----------



## LAC (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



vanminh74 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies, es liest sich zwar überaus amüsant aber ich möchte einmal kurz dazwischen Funken )))
> Ich fahre über Ostern nach hvide Sande und finde leider kaum brauchbare tips speziell zum Mefo-Angeln oder auch Spinfischen allg. - Molenangeln auf Hering mach ich keinesfalls....abends mal vlt. mit Watwurm oder so?! Würde aber gerne mal den Fjord auf Mefo versuchen- macht das Sinn??
> 
> Ich berichte natürlich ausfuhrlich auch wenn ich auf einen der PaT Seen zurückgreifen werde....ab und zu jedenfalls damit ich wenigstens etwas zu berichten habe
> ...



@ vanminh
Nun hat dir bordie jürgen schon einige informationen gegeben. Das  molenangeln in hvide sande, damit meine ich die großen molen, sind wegen  bauarbeiten gesperrt. An den steinschüttungen hinter dem hafen die zum  fjord gehen bzw. auch in einigen bereichen im hafen, kannst du vom ufer  aus, sämtliche angeltechniken anwenden - ob es erfolg bringt, kann ich  dir nicht sagen, da ich für jeden fisch eine spezielle fangmethode  anwende.
Mit der spinnangel zu arbeiten, geht überall, nun lese ich dass du auch  mit der fliegenrute angeln kannst - nicht schlecht, damit  kannst du  fast alles fangen, hering, hornhecht, mefo, lachs und noch einige andere  arten, die dort vorkommen. 
Der erfolg der angelei egal mit welcher rute, hängt vom angler ab, d.h. montage, technik  usw. und ob die fische zur zeit dort sind, denn hvide sande hat nur  wenige angelbare fischarten, die dort ständig vorkommen.
Nur wenige fischarten kannst du fangen. Kannst ja dein gerät speziell  auf den fisch einstellen - bedenke dabei sind auch sommergäste, die zu  bestimmten zeiten nur in hvide sande vorkommen. Die schonzeiten und  gesetzte bitte auch beachten.
Hier die fischarten: 
Fjord: hecht, barsch, rotauge, aal
Schleuse / fjord: hering, hornhecht, aal
Im meer: kabeljau, hornhecht, hering, makrele platte
Im traum: lachs, mefo, maifisch, lippfisch, wolfsbarsch, meeräsche, wobei bei einigen der traum in erfüllung geht.
In den put&take anlagen: alles was reingeschmissen wird damit der angler glücklich wird.

Berichte mal, was du gefangen hast, würde mich aber auch einige bordies sicherlich gefallen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ vanminh
> Nun hat dir bordie jürgen schon einige informationen gegeben. Das molenangeln in hvide sande, damit meine ich die großen molen, sind wegen bauarbeiten gesperrt. An den steinschüttungen hinter dem hafen die zum fjord gehen bzw. auch in einigen bereichen im hafen, kannst du vom ufer aus, sämtliche angeltechniken anwenden - ob es erfolg bringt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich für jeden fisch eine spezielle fangmethode anwende.
> Mit der spinnangel zu arbeiten, geht überall, nun lese ich dass du auch mit der fliegenrute angeln kannst - nicht schlecht, damit kannst du fast alles fangen, hering, hornhecht, mefo, lachs und noch einige andere arten, die dort vorkommen.
> Der erfolg der angelei egal mit welcher rute, hängt vom angler ab, d.h. montage, technik usw. und ob die fische zur zeit dort sind, denn hvide sande hat nur wenige angelbare fischarten, die dort ständig vorkommen.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

dein Posting war wie gewohnt ausführlicher als meins,hast
ja auch mehr Zeit.:m
Aber einen Fisch hast du doch vergessen.In meinen letzten 
Urlauben hatte Madsen fast immer einen Kopf vom Herings
hai in der Fischkiste vorm Laden liegen.Habe häufig von den
Filetierabschnitten mariniertes Schaschlik gemacht.Was 
besseres gibt es nicht auf dem Grill.#6


----------



## LAC (3. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> dein Posting war wie gewohnt ausführlicher als meins,hast
> ja auch mehr Zeit.:m
> ...



Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht - schmeckt lecker. Nun habe ich ja auch schon reichlich haie gefangen, in den 80ger jahren brach förmlich ein hairausch aus, alle wollten nach helgoland den hundshai fangen - ich war am borkum riff. Haifische schmecken gut, zwar nicht alle und zu der zeit fuhren die richtigen haifänger nach norwegen, da wurde im trondheim fjord der eishai gefangen - ein schiff wurde umgebaut mit kran- nur für angler -  da die bis 7 m lang werden können. Damals hat man ihn nur gefangen - essen sollte man ihn nicht, da man an dem fish-oder-syndrom erkranken kann, d.h. man stinkt nur noch nach alten fisch.
Jedenfalls war zu dieser zeit ein boom auf hai in der nordsee ausgebrochen. Dornhaie, katzenhaie, hundshaie, glatthaie, heringshaie, blauhaie usw. So wie ich mich entsinne, kommen 23 haiarten in der nordsee vor, wobei da einige sommergäste sind bzw. durch den golfstrom die nordsee besuchen.
Hier ein link, wo kapitale haie zu sehen sind - in dänemark.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=469&pictureid=20405
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=469&pictureid=20404


In hvide sande kommen sie auch vor, wie du es erwähnt hast |supergri bei madsen im fischladen, dort werden demnächst durch den bau des neuen überseehafen noch andere haiarten zu sehen sein - dann kommen die großer schiffe von grönland oder alaska bzw. afrika,|supergri, alle kommen nach hvide sande - zum tor der welt - um dort ihren fang zu löschen |supergri|supergri|supergri
Vielleicht entwickelt sich das kleine städtchen als eines der größten auktionhäuser, nicht für fisch, sondern für die ganzen fangfische, weil die eigner kein geld mehr haben um den kraftstoff zu bezahlen, damit ihr schiff nach hause kommt.
Das regelt alles der fischbestand. 
Wenn sie kein fisch mehr fangen können, würde ich aus  Rio, die ganzen karnevalsmädchen zum heringsfestival mitnehmen - das festival läuft dann einen monat - das belebt die stadt und rweichlich angler kommen
Problem ist, das auf der rückfahrt nach rio - hvide sande eine geisterstadt geworden ist, weil alle männer nach rio auswandern.

Nun stehen ja reichlich haifische auf der roten liste, wobei der dornhai nicht erfasst wurde, obwohl er sich kaum noch entwickeln kann und kaum exemplare über ein meter gefangen werden.
Trotzdem lecker - die schillerlocken und ein haisteak
Gruß mein freund


----------



## Angelprofesor (4. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

*Nun stehen ja reichlich haifische auf der roten liste, wobei der dorhai nicht erfasst wurde, obwohl er sich kaum noch entwickeln kann und kaum exemplare über ein meter gefangen werden.*
*Trotzdem lecker - die schillerlocken und ein haisteak*
Gruß mein freund[/QUOTE]


#hOtto mein Freund wie recht du hast, aber wir sind wenige die so denken.|good:

Gruß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## LAC (4. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

#hOtto mein Freund wie recht du hast, aber wir sind wenige die so denken.|good:

Gruß aus Berlin
Vladi[/QUOTE]

Vladi, da gebe ich dir auch recht, wir zählen zu den wenigen. Wobei ich dieses verstehen kann, da der normale angler vor seiner haustür am angeln ist und mal etwas im urlaub. Dieses betrachte ich nicht als negativ, wobei jedoch in den vereinsgewässern immer fisch durch besatz vorhanden ist. Der fischbestand ist sogar besser geworden, durch die ganzen besatzprojekte, zu erwähnen sei der lachs.
Fast alle fließgewässer waren in den 50ger jahren biologisch tot - das waren abwasserkanäle. Dank der umweltschutzpolitik und auch dank der vereine konnte man froh sein, das die wassergüte besser wurde und langsam ein ausgewogener fischbestand das gewässern bekam.

Dieses ist leider nicht in den weltmeeren möglich, betrachte ich die intern. fangqouten und was alles mit der fischfauna gemacht wird, dann sehe ich rot.
Skrupellos wird raubbau betrieben, hauptsache die kohle stimmt.  
Es ist ein kapitel für sich, normal ist, dass sich kaum einer damit befasst, dazu zähle ich auch ein teil der angler, jedoch der der sich damit befasst, kann sich ein kleines bild machen, dass sicherlich seine denkweise verändern wird.
Umweltschutz, das kannte man früher nicht und das umweltbewusste denken, ist eine ganz andere angelegenheit, es braucht generationen, damit sich dieses in den köpfen richtig verankert.
Deshalb empfehle ich jeden angler nur ein buch: Fisch kaputt, von Charles Clover, einer der besten umweltjournalisten die ich kenne.
Hier ein link:
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/kritik/371641/

Gruß aus dem norden


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

*Otto,*#h

*was machen die Heringe?*
*Lach mal.:m*


----------



## LAC (4. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Otto,*#h
> 
> *was machen die Heringe?*
> *Lach mal.:m*



Jürgen, ich hatte gerade einen hering in den händen, ich war erstaunt, da er die größe von deiner kapitalen sardine nicht nicht aufweisen konnte -  es ist nicht zum lachen.
Lach zweimal -  für mich mit.|supergri #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich hatte gerade einen hering in den händen, ich war erstaunt, da er die größe von deiner kapitalen sardine nicht nicht aufweisen konnte - es ist nicht zum lachen.
> Lach zweimal - für mich mit.|supergri #h


 


 :m


----------



## Floschi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich hatte gerade einen hering in den händen, ich war erstaunt, da er die größe von deiner kapitalen sardine nicht nicht aufweisen konnte - es ist nicht zum lachen.


 
Warst du tatsächlich angeln, oder nur in der TK-Truhe fischen? :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Warst du tatsächlich angeln, oder nur in der TK-Truhe fischen? :q


 

@ Floschi,#h

auf der HS-Webcam waren vor einigen Minuten Seehunde an der Schleuse zu sehen.
Ob die wohl Ottos TK-Truhe geplündert haben?|kopfkrat


----------



## fischflotz (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wo sollen die Heringe schon sein? Sind beim Friseur! Bei den Schuppen?
Außerdem müssen sie sich auch hübsch machen. Damit sie gut aussehen wenn ich sie ab den 5.5. angeln werde.:vik:


----------



## LAC (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Warst du tatsächlich angeln, oder nur in der TK-Truhe fischen? :q[/QUOTE
> Floschi,
> war ein kleiner scherz, war nur auf der toilette. Habe selbst keine heringe mehr auch keine andere fische, muss langsam die haken schleifen, da ich viel fisch essen soll. :q
> Mach mir gedanken ob ich für den eigenverbrauch 500 kg oder 1500 kg fange werde. :q:q:q
> Ich habe gesehen, dass einige angler mit fässer zur schleuse kommen und die mit hering und hornfisch füllen, kann man gut transportieren - man kann sie rollen, jedoch nicht bremsen und beim überqueren der straße hat es bumms gemacht.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Floschi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warst du tatsächlich angeln, oder nur in der TK-Truhe fischen? :q[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## vanminh74 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die Antworten!!!! Ja fliegenfischen ist eine der interessantesten Arten wie ich finde  und ich werde in der Au auf jeden fall mein Glück versuchen! Und ich werde berichten natürlich!!! Tight Lines!!!!


----------



## eislander (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto und alle anderen Bekannten !
Etwas überraschend hat sich für uns eine Urlaubswoche vom 24. bis31.3. in Hvidesande, genauer in Klegod ergeben.Ich freue mich schon und hoffe das ich mal wieder einen ordentlichen Teller frisch gefangenen Hering oder Hornhecht oder beides vor mir stehen habe. Dies hoffe ich obwohl im Forum diese Zeit allgemein ja als noch zu früh angesehen wird.  Natürlich wäre es auch schön wenn wir uns treffen könnten um mal eben die wichtigsten Rätsel dieser Welt , mindestens der Angelwelt zu lösen.
Gruß Eislander


----------



## LAC (6. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



vanminh74 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!!!! Ja fliegenfischen ist eine der interessantesten Arten wie ich finde  und ich werde in der Au auf jeden fall mein Glück versuchen! Und ich werde berichten natürlich!!! Tight Lines!!!!



Hallo,
du erwähnst im posting eine au, nun kenne ich in hvide sande keine, die nächste und sehr gute ist die skjern au, es ist eines der besten gewässersysteme von europa, wenns um lachs geht - ein kleiner profi ist bordie costas, er besitzt ein angelgeschäft und sitzt in tarm, dieser freundliche mann, kann dir reichlich informationen vor ort geben. Du solltest ihn besuchen, da er auch die angelscheine hat.

Die henne au, die weiter südlicher liegt, ist kein lachsgewässer, den angelschein beommst du beim kaufmann hansen in henne strand. 
Die varde au, ebenfalls ein gutes lachs- und mefo gewässer, die angelscheine bekommst du beim touristikbüro bzw. angelgeschäft.
Dann kenne ich nur noch private auen, für diese gewässer benötigst du vom eigentümer eine angelerlaubnis. 
In der lydum au, besteht jedoch die möglichleit, einen angelschein zu erwerben, die strecke ist etwa 1,5 km lang, zählt zu den besten bachforellengewässer der kleinen auen und hat einen guten äschenbestand, die unter schutz stehen. 
Nun bin ich für dieses gewässer zuständig, wenn du ganz lieb bist, kann ich dir einen angelschein besorgen, jedoch habe ich nur eine forelle pro tag freigegeben. Lohn sich also nicht, deshalb ist der fischbestand so gut.|supergri
Fahre mal zum costas, dann fängst du lachse. er kenn sich aus.
Tip, eine woche solltest du schon die skjern au unsicher machen, dann besteht eine große chanc, mefos und lachs zu überlisten  - nur mal einen tag, ist auch super, da du alle deine deien fähigkeiten in der wurftechnik anwenden kannst und du lernst dabei , wie das gewässer ist und wo die schönsten ecken sind. 
Nun hast du gute informationen bekommen - jetzt liegt es in deinen händen, wie es ausgeht. 
Berichte im board, was du gefangen hast, würde dir aber empfehlen auch mal auf hering zu gehen - damit du, dass zucken und das gefühl erlebst, wenn welche am haken hängen. Bedenke, schwarmfische kann man schneller fangen, das wissen selbst fische und wale.

@ Eisangler
Hallo, ist etwas früh für hornhecht -du wirst es erleben.  Treffen können wir uns zum käffchen, bzw. ein stündchen angeln - ruf an. 
Es steht ja noch ein bordietreffen auf, da werde ich mir mal in den nächsten tagen mit bordie jürgen gedanken machen, wann wir es machen.
Gruß


----------



## daniel.unglaub (7. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Moin,

ich werde in der Zeit vom 28.03 - 31.03 in Hvide Sande sein und freu mich schon! 
Ich hoffe mal das schon ein paar Herringe den Weg zu Schleuse gefunden haben ;-) 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir ein paar richtig gute Forellenteiche nennen könnt? Die sollten ja jetzt wieder Eisfrei sein ;-)


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



daniel.unglaub schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich werde in der Zeit vom 28.03 - 31.03 in Hvide Sande sein und freu mich schon!
> Ich hoffe mal das schon ein paar Herringe den Weg zu Schleuse gefunden haben ;-)
> ...



hallo das musst selber rausfinden, da gehen die meinungen zu weit auseinander. der eine findet den gut der andere wieder den. ich fande den in nr.nebel nicht schlecht

mfg


----------



## daniel.unglaub (7. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ja das stimmt, da hast du recht! 

ich war letztes Jahr an diesem Teich 

http://www.visitdenmark.com/tysklan...oduktside/gdk030457/soendervig-put--take-.htm

konnte aber leider keine Forelle überlisten, ich hatte aber auch kein richtiges Angelzeug mit!


----------



## LAC (7. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, dein posting mit den hinweis, ich fand den forellenteich in nr. nebel nicht schlecht und die antwort von bordie daniel.unglaub : ja das stimmt, da hast du recht !
Finde ich gut bzw unglaub und ich musste konzentriert überlegen, denn der daniel macht seinen namen gerecht, wobei du auch nur einfach was auf die tastatur gehauen hast.

Nur zur information ihr beiden - in nr. nebel sind 5 solcher anlagen - wobei ich bei allen den weg gut finde. :q:q

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, denn dieses kommt ja so oft vor,  man darf ja nicht alles sagen - ********


----------



## Floschi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Daniel:

Ich fands letztes Jahr hier ganz nett:

http://www.stampevejensputandtake.dk/Default_DE.aspx

Die anderen Angler haben dort auch ordentlich gefangen. |kopfkrat

Ich hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß :q...

@Alle:

Ich sitze grade in meinem muffigen Büro und träume von Meeresluft und Fischen. Wenn das mein Arbeitgeber wüßte...


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> @Daniel:
> 
> Ich fands letztes Jahr hier ganz nett:
> 
> ...


 

Machs Fenster auf,und Salzwasser in den Blumensprenger.:m


----------



## Floschi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich kann ja mal den Hausmeister fragen, ob der son Ding hat, dass bis in den 3 Stock hochkommt. Könnte mir auch nen gammligen Hering auf den Tisch legen... :q Nein Otto, nicht den, den du meinst |muahah:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal den Hausmeister fragen, ob der son Ding hat, dass bis in den 3 Stock hochkommt. Könnte mir auch nen gammligen Hering auf den Tisch legen... :q Nein Otto, nicht den, den du meinst |muahah:


 


Wenn du Fischkopp noch mal Otto zu mir sagst.|smash:|smash:|smash:


----------



## Floschi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Nein, du bist Jürgen, Jürgen |kopfkrat. 
Das mit dem Hering bezog sich auf Ottos Post neulich bezüglich seines Herings... Das erläutere ich lieber nicht näher :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, dein posting mit den hinweis, ich fand den forellenteich in nr. nebel nicht schlecht und die antwort von bordie daniel.unglaub : ja das stimmt, da hast du recht !
> Finde ich gut bzw unglaub und ich musste konzentriert überlegen, denn der daniel macht seinen namen gerecht, wobei du auch nur einfach was auf die tastatur gehauen hast.
> 
> ...



ey das ist boardbeteiligung. ich kenne ja noch ein super teich. der wo ich otto beim wettangeln geschlagen habe

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ey das ist boardbeteiligung. ich kenne ja noch ein super teich. der *wo ich otto beim wettangeln geschlagen habe*
> 
> mfg


 

Vermutlich mit einer Rumflasche,du Blindfisch.|muahah:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Nein, du bist Jürgen, Jürgen |kopfkrat.
> Das mit dem Hering bezog sich auf Ottos Post neulich *bezüglich seines Herings*...* Das erläutere ich lieber nicht näher* :q


 


Floschi,#h

da hast du Recht,über Tote soll man nicht böse reden.|gaehn:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vermutlich mit einer Rumflasche,du Blindfisch.|muahah:



ja aber der otto, nicht der fabi . hihi


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja aber der otto, nicht der fabi . hihi


 

Fabi,#h

bitte entschuldige,bei dir ist es jetzt ja die volle Windel.:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> bitte entschuldige,bei dir ist es jetzt ja die volle Windel.:q



da hast recht :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> da hast recht :vik:


 

Fabi,#h

welche Windelgröße hast du eigentlich? 
Könnte ja auch einen Genickbruch verursachen.|kopfkrat


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> welche Windelgröße hast du eigentlich?
> Könnte ja auch einen Genickbruch verursachen.|kopfkrat



ein ordentlicher mann kack viel. wir können ja nicht alle wie du liber jürgen die tena ladie tragen. aber ich verstehe dich schon mit deinen schliessmuskeldefekt :q


----------



## LAC (9. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> welche Windelgröße hast du eigentlich?
> Könnte ja auch einen Genickbruch verursachen.|kopfkrat



@ Jürgen, jetzt bekomme ich es aber ganz hart von fabi,  rum hat er erwähnt- havanna ist seine marke, dabei wird er mich nie besoffen sehen, dieser lustmolch.
Da ist was wahres dran, mit dem gnickbruch, da havanna bei fabi im spiel ist. Kennst du nicht seine windelgröße? 
In einer stillen stunde hat er es mir gebeichtet. Er kauft über ebay gebrauchte fallschirme, da ist viel platz drin, benutzt sie als wochenwindel und sollte er mal umfallen dabei,  verringert dieser die fallgeschindigkeit.:q:q:q Kluges köpfchen -zweimal lag er schon auf den boden, warm gebettet in den seilen. 
Er hat dann immer ganz laut gebrüllt: Holt mich hier raus, ich bin ein star. Zum glück hat ihn einer am nächsten tag aus den seilen befreit. Zum retter hat er gesagt, warum hast du mich nicht gestern schon befreit als ich dich sah. Ohne atemgerät ging das leider nicht. 
Dieses kleine hi,hi scheixxerchen, will mich fertig machen, auf kranke wird rumgehackt, zum glück ist er ja ein ganz lieber  - sonst würde ich noch mehr schreiben, macht man ja nicht bei anglerfreunden.:q:q:q:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, jetzt bekomme ich es aber ganz hart von fabi,  rum hat er erwähnt- havanna ist seine marke, dabei wird er mich nie besoffen sehen, dieser lustmolch.
> Da ist was wahres dran, mit dem gnickbruch, da havanna bei fabi im spiel ist. Kennst du nicht seine windelgröße?
> In einer stillen stunde hat er es mir gebeichtet. Er kauft über ebay gebrauchte fallschirme, da ist viel platz drin, benutzt sie als wochenwindel und sollte er mal umfallen dabei,  verringert dieser die fallgeschindigkeit.:q:q:q Kluges köpfchen -zweimal lag er schon auf den boden, warm gebettet in den seilen.
> Er hat dann immer ganz laut gebrüllt: Holt mich hier raus, ich bin ein star. Zum glück hat ihn einer am nächsten tag aus den seilen befreit. Zum retter hat er gesagt, warum hast du mich nicht gestern schon befreit als ich dich sah. Ohne atemgerät ging das leider nicht.
> Dieses kleine hi,hi scheixxerchen, will mich fertig machen, auf kranke wird rumgehackt, zum glück ist er ja ein ganz lieber  - sonst würde ich noch mehr schreiben, macht man ja nicht bei anglerfreunden.:q:q:q:q




hahahah ihr alten säcke :q:q:q:q, wird sich bald ändern. op termin steht ^^. und dann fängt das neue leben an

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahahah ihr alten säcke :q:q:q:q, wird sich bald ändern*. op termin steht ^^. und dann fängt das neue leben an*
> 
> mfg


 


Fabi,#h

wie bist du denn an den Gesichtschirugen gekommen? |kopfkrat
Die operieren doch sonst nur,wenn eine Chance zur
Besserung besteht.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ich habe den genommen der bei dir keine chance mehr gesehen hat. so meld mich erstmal ab für ungewisse zeit aus gesundheitsgründen, habe bald ne schwere op vor mir. also bis denne freunde


----------



## LAC (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahahah ihr alten säcke :q:q:q:q, wird sich bald ändern. op termin steht ^^. und dann fängt das neue leben an
> 
> mfg



Fabi, das wuste ich noch nicht, teile es mir mal mit per pn, was jetzt genau los ist.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dann mal alles Gute, Fabi! Bis demnächst im Board, hoffe ich!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Fabi, das wuste ich noch nicht, teile es mir mal mit per pn, was jetzt genau los ist.



habe zurückgerufen, glaube aber du bist wieder eingepennt ^^. so bleibe auch doch noch ein bisschen erhalten. neuer op termin 31.05


----------



## LAC (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Dann mal alles Gute, Fabi! Bis demnächst im Board, hoffe ich!



Hallo Michael 05,
habe mit fabi gerade über skype ein gespräch geführt, wird erst ende mai operiert - noch müssen wir uns seine wilden sprüche ertragen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> @ Otto,#h
> ...



so langsam gehts unter die gürtellinie. |krach:


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> so langsam gehts unter die gürtellinie. |krach:


 

Zur Kenntniss genommen. :m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zur Kenntniss genommen. :m



wir sehen uns in hvide sande erst#ydann|splat2:dann#g und zum schluss #:. hab dich aber auch lieb


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wir sehen uns in hvide sande erst#ydann|splat2:dann#g und zum schluss #:. hab dich aber auch lieb


 


Kleener,#h

Du hast es wieder auf den Punkt gebracht.#6
Alles Gute für Dich und Familie.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ein dickes und fettes happy birthday  für den alten

*Carsten Heidorn. *


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jürgen|wavey:
besten Dank für die Geb. Grüße, das mit dem "alten" übersehen wir mal.:g
So Fr.gehts nun endlich los, endlich mal wieder ne Woche HS.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen|wavey:
> besten Dank für die Geb. Grüße,* das mit dem "alten" übersehen wir mal.:g*
> So Fr.gehts nun endlich los, endlich mal wieder ne Woche HS.
> 
> ...


 


Carsten,#h

ich kenne ja Deine Befindlichkeiten. Deshalb habe ich das
*"alten"* ja auch klein geschrieben.
Mögest Du so erfahren werden,wie du aussiehst.:m :q:q:q


----------



## LAC (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen,
keine aufregung, wenn fabi postet, so lanmgsam geht es unter die gürtellinie - hat er ja recht, denn das fett sitzt meistens dort.:q:q
 Zum glück sehe ich ihn noch vorher, da er sich ja innerhalb von drei stunden total verändert.
Wenn er lieb fragt, ob das, was entsorgt wird, er behalten kann, würde ich es in der aldi tüte mit nach hause nehmen, ist ein guter köder auf aal. :q:q:q  - lach mal.
Jürgen wo hast du eigentlich die guten termiene her z.b. das unser bordie carsten heidorn geburtstag hat.

@ Carsten Heidorn

Carsten,

happy birthday to you !

Hier ein geburtstagsstänchen für dich.

http://www.videobash.com/video_show/well-thats-one-way-to-play-guitar-11397

Gruß  Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> keine aufregung, wenn fabi postet, so lanmgsam geht es unter die gürtellinie - hat er ja recht, denn das fett sitzt meistens dort.:q:q
> Zum glück sehe ich ihn noch vorher, da er sich ja innerhalb von drei stunden total verändert.
> Wenn er lieb fragt, ob das, was entsorgt wird, er behalten kann, würde ich es in der aldi tüte mit nach hause nehmen, ist ein guter köder auf aal. :q:q:q - lach mal.
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

tut mir leid,aber möchte hier nicht drüber reden.:m
Meine Datenbank ist leicht in der Grauzone.#t


----------



## schiripacha (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Halli hallo,
ich hätte mal wieder ne frage. es geht um die hornies .... ich hab hier schon viel gelesen, dass man die blinker für hornies modifizieren soll wegen deren harten mauls.
also besser drilling abknipsen und dann mit einzelhaken angeln? stimmt das?  Zudem hab ich noch gehört man sol wenn man mit heringsfetzen oder ähnlichem angelt den haken etwas "hinterher" laufen lassen da er so tiefer im fisch haken kann und die fehlbissquoe sich verringern lässt.
würde gerne noch mal bissl was von den alten hvide sandebären hören. ist das erstmal dass ich auf hornies gehen will. war sonst immer gegen ende märz auf heringe unterwegs aber diesmal fahr ich im mai da sollte die chance auf hornis ja ganz gut sein.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schiripacha schrieb:


> Halli hallo,
> ich hätte mal wieder ne frage. es geht um die hornies .... ich hab hier schon viel gelesen, dass man die blinker für hornies modifizieren soll wegen deren harten mauls.
> also besser drilling abknipsen und dann mit einzelhaken angeln? stimmt das? Zudem hab ich noch gehört man sol wenn man mit heringsfetzen oder ähnlichem angelt den haken etwas "hinterher" laufen lassen da er so tiefer im fisch haken kann und die fehlbissquoe sich verringern lässt.
> würde gerne noch mal bissl was von den alten hvide sandebären hören. ist das erstmal dass ich auf hornies gehen will. war sonst immer gegen ende märz auf heringe unterwegs aber diesmal fahr ich im mai da sollte die chance auf hornis ja ganz gut sein.


 
Hi,

gehöre zwar nicht zu den "hvide sandebären" aber Hornis angeln ist "fast" überall gleich .
Den Blinker modifizieren, dabei wird ein Stück Mono (30mm)zwischen Drilling / Haken und dem eigentlichen Blinker montiert. (Gibt aber auch fertige Drähte dafür zu kaufen) Ob man nun Einzelhaken nimmt....jedem selbst überlassen. Hab mit Drillingen noch keine Nachteile gehabt). Einfachste Montage: Wasserkugel 1-1,5 m langes Vorfach und einen scharfen Haken, dann mit Heringsfetzen, Sandaalstücke, oder wie ich es mache, ein Stück / Streifen Hornhecht anködern (den ersten Horni "opfere" ich meistens als Köder ! )Dann funzt das schon......
Aber die "hvide sandebären"hier geben dir bestimmt noch gute Tips#6

(Otto, ich hab gehört wir sehen uns am 21.04., das ist ech super!! Freue mich schon !!! )


----------



## porscher (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

wurden schon die ersten Heringsfänge gemeldet? hat jemand aktuelle infos?


----------



## sunny (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Den Blinker modifizieren, dabei wird ein Stück Mono (30mm)zwischen Drilling / Haken und dem eigentlichen Blinker montiert.



Nimm lieber nen Stück Mono (10 cm) der Stärke 0,30 mm, 30 mm lassen sich echt ganz schlecht knoten :q.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



sunny schrieb:


> Nimm lieber nen Stück Mono (10 cm) der Stärke 0,30 mm, 30 mm lassen sich echt ganz schlecht knoten :q.


 

Moin sunny

wenn man "extrem Grobmotoriker" ist....geb ich dir Recht. Aber die meisten Angler bekommen doch 2 Schlaufen auf 30mmm hin !! ??  10 cm Abstand zwischen Blinker und Haken halte ich persönlich wirklich zu lang.....aber wenn jemand da Erfahrungen hat 

Sunny, wenn wir in Hvide Sande sind, kann ich dir auch diesen Knoten bei 0,30er auf diesem kurzen Stück zeigen #6. Helfe ja wo ich kann (und bring doch mal deine Sprengringzange mit.....da war doch auch noch was mit der "Handhabung", oder? :q:q)


----------



## sunny (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ach mit den 30mm meintest du den Abstand zwischen Blinker und Haken, nicht die Stärke der Schnur :q. Das ist natürlich ganz was anderes . 

Hab mit den 10cm (vielleicht auch mal 5 bis 8 cm, aber doch recht lang) noch nie Probs gehabt #c. Ich habe dafür auch schon 0,50 und 0,60er Schnur verwendet. 
Hat 2 Vorteile: Die "dicke" Schnur ist so steif, dass der Haken nicht mehr so viel hin- und herpendelt und die Hornie's "gnibbeln" die Schnur mit ihren Zähnen nicht so schnell durch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



sunny schrieb:


> Ach mit den 30mm meintest du den Abstand zwischen Blinker und Haken, nicht die Stärke der Schnur :q. Das ist natürlich ganz was anderes .
> 
> Hab mit den 10cm (vielleicht auch mal 5 bis 8 cm, aber doch recht lang) noch nie Probs gehabt #c. Ich habe dafür auch schon 0,50 und 0,60er Schnur verwendet.
> Hat 2 Vorteile: Die "dicke" Schnur ist so steif, dass der Haken nicht mehr so viel hin- und herpendelt und die Hornie's "gnibbeln" die Schnur mit ihren Zähnen nicht so schnell durch.


 

Zitat: Den Blinker modifizieren, dabei wird ein Stück Mono (30mm)zwischen Drilling / Haken und dem eigentlichen Blinker montiert.|bigeyes

Hm, also wer da auf einen *30mm DURCHMESSER* kommt, wenn da "30mm zwischen Haken und Blinker" steht ??!! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.....na ja, was soll ich da noch sagen?? Ich schätze, dann *WILL *man es nicht verstehen :q:q 
(Am Samstag zeig ich dir das "Prinzip" mal .......)


----------



## schiripacha (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

oke danke schon mal für diese tipps.... das mit den 30mm krieg ich schon hin^^ ... hab ja dünne finger  .... welche blinker nehmt ihr eigentlich so ? ich mein jetzt speziel wegen der größe. vll irgendwelche links von welchen die gut fängig sind ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schiripacha schrieb:


> oke danke schon mal für diese tipps.... das mit den 30mm krieg ich schon hin^^ ... hab ja dünne finger  .... welche blinker nehmt ihr eigentlich so ? ich mein jetzt speziel wegen der größe. vll irgendwelche links von welchen die gut fängig sind ?


 
hm, links hab ich jetzt hier nicht unbedingt zur Verfügung. Aber schlanke lange Blinker gehen ganz gut, oder auch Sandaalimitate u.s.w. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobsi (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, moin!

mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob der Hering schon mal Guten Tag gesagt hat.

Viele Grüße und weiterhin Petri Heil

Bobsi


----------



## fischflotz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schiripacha schrieb:


> oke danke schon mal für diese tipps.... das mit den 30mm krieg ich schon hin^^ ... hab ja dünne finger  .... welche blinker nehmt ihr eigentlich so ? ich mein jetzt speziel wegen der größe. vll irgendwelche links von welchen die gut fängig sind ?


Willst du unbedingt blinkern?
Ich angle einfach mit Pose. ca 5gr.-Pose, 70´er Vorfach, ein scharfer nicht zu kleiner Haken, Heringsfetzen und ab geht die Luzie. Musst nur aufpassen das du nicht zu früh anschlägst. Habe letztes Jahr in HS Angler gesprochen, die haben sogar im dunkeln so gefangen.
Gruß


----------



## schiripacha (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

mit pose ist also besser meinst du ? ....und wo sind die besten plätze für hornies? an er schleuse? see- oda fjordseite? oda ist dass immer unterschiedlich und man muss es einfach ausprobieren ....? und in welcher tiefe angelst du mit pose? eher höher an der oberfläche oda?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Willst du unbedingt blinkern?
> Ich angle einfach mit Pose. ca 5gr.-Pose, 70´er Vorfach, ein scharfer nicht zu kleiner Haken, Heringsfetzen und ab geht die Luzie. Musst nur aufpassen das du nicht zu früh anschlägst. Habe letztes Jahr in HS Angler gesprochen, *die haben sogar im dunkeln so gefangen.*
> Gruß


 

Habe sogar vorletztes Jahr im Hochsommer noch Fische über
70cm gefangen.

Wie? :
Nachts aufgezogene Kleinheringe am Grund auf Aal angeboten.Die gößeren Hornis haben die genauso ge-
nommen.War auch recht verblüfft.|kopfkrat


----------



## fischflotz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schiripacha schrieb:


> mit pose ist also besser meinst du ? ....und wo sind die besten plätze für hornies? an er schleuse? see- oda fjordseite? oda ist dass immer unterschiedlich und man muss es einfach ausprobieren ....? und in welcher tiefe angelst du mit pose? eher höher an der oberfläche oda?


Ich angel immer an der Seeseite. Die besten Stellen sind da wo keine Heringsangler sind. Ganz einfach damit die Hornis nicht in die Schnüre der Anderen schwimmen. Letztes Jahr hab ich mich an der Schleuse halb totgelacht. Man sah vor lauter Hornis kaum noch Wasser und was machen die Heringsangler? Schmeißen weiter ihre Patanoster in die Fluten und wundern sich das die Hornis die Montagen verwickeln. Aber eigentlich ist ein Horni im Patanoster gewickelt kein schöner Anblick.
Tiefe ist gleich Vorfachlänge, also 70 cm.


----------



## fischflotz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe sogar vorletztes Jahr im Hochsommer noch Fische über
> 70cm gefangen.
> 
> Wie? :
> ...


Sachen gibt es?!
Sowas muß ich mal versuchen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Sachen gibt es?!
> Sowas muß ich mal versuchen.


 


Schleuse Fjordseite :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Ich angel immer an der Seeseite. Die besten Stellen sind da wo keine Heringsangler sind. Ganz einfach damit die Hornis nicht in die Schnüre der Anderen schwimmen. Letztes Jahr hab ich mich an der Schleuse halb totgelacht. Man sah vor lauter Hornis kaum noch Wasser und was machen die Heringsangler? Schmeißen weiter ihre Patanoster in die Fluten und wundern sich das die Hornis die Montagen verwickeln. Aber eigentlich ist ein Horni im *Patanoster* gewickelt kein schöner Anblick.
> Tiefe ist gleich Vorfachlänge, also 70 cm.


 

Reingefallen,falsch geguckt.|bla:
Das waren Paternoster.#g


----------



## wulliw (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

also ich habe die besten erfolge immer auf der fjordseite gehabt.

wenn du dann noch matchrute nimmst mit einer 25 hauptschnur und nen 25g schwimmenden _Sbirolino_ . ca 1m vorfach mit pilotkugel und  einem langschenkligen haken . 

dann macht das richtig spaß. denn wenn der horni abgeht, dann geht er ab. und das an einer feinen rute :q:q

als köder habe ich fischfetzen oder garnelen genommen. die bekommst du in jedem supermarkt

gruß aus hannover . andreas


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



wulliw schrieb:


> also ich habe die besten erfolge immer auf der fjordseite gehabt.
> 
> wenn du dann noch matchrute nimmst mit einer 25 hauptschnur und nen 25g schwimmenden _Sbirolino_ . ca 1m vorfach mit pilotkugel und einem langschenkligen haken .
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Andreas,#h

was für eine brutale Match angelst du mit einer 0,25er?
Oder die dicke Schnur um den Sbiro abzufangen?:m


----------



## fischflotz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



wulliw schrieb:


> also ich habe die besten erfolge immer auf der fjordseite gehabt.
> 
> wenn du dann noch matchrute nimmst mit einer 25 hauptschnur und nen 25g schwimmenden _Sbirolino_ . ca 1m vorfach mit pilotkugel und einem langschenkligen haken .
> 
> ...


 
Im Sommer, wenn der Hering weg ist, dann angel ich auch auf der Fjordseite.
Ich angle aber lieber einfach. 30 - 35 Hauptschnur, 6g Pose, langschenckliger Haken am 70´er Vorfach. Das ganze mit ner ganz normalen Rute, die ich auch zum Heringsangeln nehme.
Köder ist in der Heringszeit natürlich Heringsfetzen und im Sommer Garnelen.
Der Horni geht auch bei dieser Angelei ab. Es ist ihm eigentlich egal wie er gefangen wird.:q


----------



## wulliw (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin moin|wavey:|wavey:

wir haben bei uns im forellensee fische bis 10kg. und auch sehr viele 3-5 kg . da sollte mann vieleicht schon ne 25er haben.:q:q




j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,#h
> 
> was für eine brutale Match angelst du mit einer 0,25er?
> Oder die dicke Schnur um den Sbiro abzufangen?:m


----------



## fischflotz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Reingefallen,falsch geguckt.|bla:
> Das waren Paternoster.#g


Wie heißt das noch? Fehler die ihr findet dürft ihr behalten.:m
Aber wieso wird das so geschrieben. Ich meine wat hat dat Heringsangeln mit nem Priester (Pater_noster)_ zu tun. Ich dachte das kommt vom pata, was auf afrik. soviel wie anfassen heißt. Wie oft hört man beim angeln: Ich hatte nur leichte Anfasser.:q
Also ich finde ich habs richtig geschrieben.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Wie heißt das noch? Fehler die ihr findet dürft ihr behalten.:m
> Aber wieso wird das so geschrieben. Ich meine wat hat dat Heringsangeln mit nem Priester (Pater_noster)_ zu tun. Ich dachte das kommt vom pata, was auf afrik. soviel wie anfassen heißt. Wie oft hört man beim angeln: Ich hatte nur leichte Anfasser.:q
> Also ich finde ich habs richtig geschrieben.:vik:


 

Fast,:m

das Pata kommt nicht aus dem Afrikanischen,sondern aus Italienabgeleitet von *Pasta*.
Bedeutete zur Altrömischen Zeit: Nudel,spring in den Aufzug.


----------



## fischflotz (15. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fast,:m
> 
> das Pata kommt nicht aus dem Afrikanischen,sondern aus Italienabgeleitet von *Pasta*.
> Bedeutete zur Altrömischen Zeit: Nudel,spring in den Aufzug.


Wieso soll meine Nudel in den Aufzug springen?;+
In diesem Aufzug kommt die Nudel da sowieso nicht rein.#d#
Und seit wann essen die Heringe auch Pasta?|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Wieso soll meine Nudel in den Aufzug springen?;+
> In diesem Aufzug kommt die Nudel da sowieso nicht rein.#d#
> *Und seit wann essen die Heringe auch Pasta*?|rolleyes


 

War ja auch zur Zeit der alten Römer.:m
Heute fressen sie Quecksilber und andere Leckereien.


----------



## fischflotz (15. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War ja auch zur Zeit der alten Römer.:m
> Heute fressen sie Quecksilber und andere Leckereien.


 Ach und ich dachte die Leckereien sind auch in den Nudeln drin?!
Heisst das, ich muß mir meine Dosis Cadmium und Pestizide woanders herholen?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jungs,
hier an der Heringsfront ist nix los, drei armselige Gestalten hatten ihr Glück bei Dauerregen versucht. Sah aber nicht so aus als hätte es den gewünschten Erfolg gehabt.#d
Aber Wetter soll ja besser werden und dann gehts ja vielleicht endlich mal los.
gruß
Carsten


----------



## Floschi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich finde es ja verdächtig, dass unsere Member vor Ort so still sind. Glühen da etwa die Angelschnüre anstatt der Leitung ins Internet? 

@Fischflotz: Brauchst du Schwermetalle? Dann ab nach Hamburg zum Aaaaaale fangen! :c


----------



## Luc Orient (18. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin mit nem Kumpel vom 29.03. bis 01.04. vor Ort (Nr. Lyngvig Camping). Die Örtlichkeiten um die Schleuse und die Molen kenne ich aus dem letzten Sommerurlaub. Auch das dort umgebaut wird hab ich im Netz gesehen. Sicher könnte ich es dort auf Hering probieren aber ich wüsste viel lieber wo ich am Fjord gute Barsche fangen kann. Ich glaube für P&T ist es noch zu früh?
Ihr müsst ja nicht gleich euren persönlichen Hotspot verraten aber so ungefähr die Richtung wäre schon toll.

Grüße aus dem Münsterland


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Floschi,
sei beruhigt das einzige was hier glüht ist der Ofen:g
@ Luc probier es mal im südlichen Bereich bei Nymindegab.
Da solltest Du erfolg haben. Oder im Norden in der Vona bei Ringköbing, da hab ich auch schon gut gefangen.

gruß
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Floschi,
> sei beruhigt das einzige was hier glüht ist der Ofen:g
> @ Luc probier es mal im südlichen Bereich bei Nymindegab.
> Da solltest Du erfolg haben. Oder im Norden* in der Vona* bei Ringköbing, da hab ich auch schon gut gefangen.
> ...


 


@ Carsten,#h

wird dort ein Schein benötigt,falls ja,woher bekommt man
den?


----------



## LAC (19. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja verdächtig, dass unsere Member vor Ort so still sind. Glühen da etwa die Angelschnüre anstatt der Leitung ins Internet?
> 
> @Fischflotz: Brauchst du Schwermetalle? Dann ab nach Hamburg zum Aaaaaale fangen! :c



Floschi, mit deinen zeilen - unser member vor ort - damit bin ich auch gemeint.
Morgens benötige ich immer eine gewisse anlaufzeit, dann läuft es normal bis mitternacht und länger . Und da ich momentan reichlich um die ohren habe, konnte ich mich nicht vorbereiten für solch eine schwere frage, d.h. die fangmethode vom hering bzw. hornhecht zu erklären.
Ich will ja nichts falsches posten 

Zum namen paternoster, möchte ich jedoch noch etwas posten, denn dieser name steht mit dem kathl. rosenkranz in zusammenhang. Es ist eine zählkette für gebete auf zehn kleinere kugeln für die ave maria ist dann eine abgesetzte, für das vaterunser (lateinisch: paternoster) so wurde es mir gesagt. Auch grubenarbeiter haben ihren lastenaufzug so genannt und aufzüge in gebäuden nennt man so. 
Auch der angler setzt dieses wort ein, sein heringsvorfach nennt er paternoster, da er es auf und ab bewegt. 
In meinen augen ist er ein richtig paternosterhaft typ, denn sollte mal sein paternoster nicht den fangerfolg bringen, dann sitz er irgendwo und kehrt in sich ein, d.h. er lässt die kugeln durch seine finger gleiten - paternosterhaft und betet zum lieben gott, dass er ihm erfog beschert. Er ist ein petri mann und man wünscht ihm heil. Nun sind nicht alle so gläubig, jedoch durch die witterung könnte seine nase laufen, wobei er dieses jedoch paternosterhaft im griff hat, sodass sein saft im gehirn landet und er vor kopfweh nicht mehr ans angeln denkt.
Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen petrijüngern, petri heil, denn wenn´s bergauf geht - paternosterhaft - hat er es im griff  und bekommt kein unheil, wie so manch einer, der heil gebrüllt hat.


----------



## J.D.Fox (19. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Auch nicht schlecht!!!
Wieder ein bisschen schlauer geworden...
Wie siehts denn momentan so mit der Brandung aus??? Hat sich schonmal jemand in der Nähe von HS an den Strand getraut???
Ich kann nur sagen, das es in der Ostsee sehr gut läuft!!!!
Gruß J.|supergri


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jürgen,
so viel ich weiß braucht es dafür keinen extra Schein. Ist ja auch keine richtige Au sondern die Verbindung zwischen Stadil- und Ringköbingfjord.
Heute kurz 2 Netze  auf dem fjord leergemacht, sehr magere Ausbeute, gerade mal 3 Schollen
gruß
Carsten


----------



## Floschi (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die Fische warten auf mich... Waren die Platten denn wenigstens maßig?


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen,
> so viel ich weiß braucht es dafür keinen extra Schein. Ist ja auch keine richtige Au sondern die Verbindung zwischen Stadil- und Ringköbingfjord.
> Heute kurz 2 Netze auf dem fjord leergemacht, sehr magere Ausbeute, gerade mal 3 Schollen
> gruß
> Carsten


 

Carsten,danke #6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Petri Heil , Angeln ist Geil :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Petri Heil , Angeln ist Geil :vik:


 

Wer hat denn dich gebissen?|kopfkrat


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wer hat denn dich gebissen?|kopfkrat




otto otto otto


----------



## Harti (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wer hat denn dich gebissen?|kopfkrat



Hallo Jürgen,

ich glaube unser Fabi hat einen oder zwei Havanna abgebissen!

@all an der Front
seid mal nicht so geizig mit den Fangmeldungen. Heute laut DMI Sonne pur, da muss doch nicht nur Fabi sondern auch der Hering in Beißlaune kommen.|bla:

Torsten


----------



## LAC (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen Brithardt / Carsten Heidorn

Jürgen und Carsten, vor jahren wollte ich zwischen stadil-und ringköbingfjord  angeln gehen, da ich diese verbindung mal aufgesucht habe und sie mir sehr gefallen hat.
Nun stehen im stadil fjord, reichlich stellen unter naturschutz. Damit ich  keinen fehler mache, informierte ich mich im touristikbüro in hvide sande, betreffend der begehung des gewässers sowie ob ich einen speziellen angelschein dafür benötigte.
Sie haben sich wirklich bemüht und zig telefonate geführt ob man einen speziellen schein für dieses gewässerstück benötigt. Nach einer halben stunde, konnten sie mir immer noch keine auskunft geben. Dann habe ich mir das fischereimuseum angesehen und nach dem besuch bekam ich dann als antwort. 
Sie könnten es mir nicht sagen, aber ich könnte dort angeln und sollten probleme auftreten, sollte ich mich auf das touristikbüro berufen - die förmlich mir ein ja. d.h. angelerlaubnis gegeben haben.
Herrlich kann ich nur sagen, sehr unbürokratisch und ich schmunzele immer noch über den angestellten, der sich wirklich bemüht hat und zum schluss weil er nicht mehr helfen konnte - mir die genehmigung gab. Herrlich
Leider bin ich an dem tage nicht mehr zum angeln gekommen.
Gruß

@ Jürgen, der fabi dreht langsam durch - ist angelgeil. 
Nun soll ich ihn gebissen haben, es ist viel schlimmer, er frisst mir förmlich aus den händen und merkt gar nicht, dass er immer noch mit meinem gebiss rumläuft.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Brithardt / Carsten Heidorn
> 
> Jürgen und Carsten, vor jahren wollte ich zwischen stadil-und ringköbingfjord angeln gehen, da ich diese verbindung mal aufgesucht habe und sie mir sehr gefallen hat.
> Nun stehen im stadil fjord, reichlich stellen unter naturschutz. Damit ich keinen fehler mache, informierte ich mich im touristikbüro in hvide sande, betreffend der begehung des gewässers sowie ob ich einen speziellen angelschein dafür benötigte.
> ...


 

@ Otto,

jetzt stell dir mal vor,er würde wider erwarten die Angel-
prüfung bestehen.
Dann bräuchte er nicht mal mehr seine Schwiegermutter um
die Heringe vom Haken zu lösen.:q:q:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,
> 
> jetzt stell dir mal vor,er würde wider erwarten die Angel-
> prüfung bestehen.
> ...



hihi ich habe doch bestanden


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hihi ich habe doch bestanden


 


Glückwunsch |laola:


----------



## Floschi (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Fabi: Glückwunsch! 
Ich habe am 1.4. meine Prüfung!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jungs,
macht erstmal den Jagdschein, dann kann man von einer Prüfung reden.:q
Zu Lage vor Ort: die Heringe sind da:g
Es wurden heute einige auf die Schuppen gelegt, sind noch nicht die Unmengen aber sie sind da.
@ Otto,
mir wurde damals vom örtlichen Angelgerätehändler meines Vertrauens gesagt das man für die Vona keinen extraschein bräuchte.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

http://www.dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=15

wenn die Karte stimmt, leider nur Ausschnitt, gibts an der Vona° zumindest gesperrte Strecken
Gruß A.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

danke freunde

floschi das ist ja ganz easy bei uns gewesen

carsten was sollen wir mit dem jägerschein :vik: , abe rich weiss vom bekannten das der echt schwer ist

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> danke freunde
> 
> floschi das ist ja ganz easy bei uns gewesen
> 
> ...


 


Fabi,#h

hast du den nicht schon seit Jahren? |kopfkrat


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hej Jürgen,#h
das war doch der alte  § 51 , den hat er bestimmt:q

gruß
carsten


----------



## fischflotz (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> hej Jürgen,#h
> das war doch der alte § 51 , den hat er bestimmt:q
> 
> gruß
> carsten


 Jo, denn nennt man Jagdschein


----------



## Bobsi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, moin,

heringstechnisch immer noch nichts los?

Bobsi


----------



## Floschi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Was soll ich mit nem Jagdschein? Die Fische mit der Flinte jagen? :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Jo, denn nennt man Jagdschein


 

@ Carsten, Fischflotz,#h

das war wirklich gemein. Ich hatte Fabi nur mit Uwe, dem
Rohrbläser verwechselt.
Naja,bald hat unser Geblödel wieder ein Ende, denn die Heringe sind ja da.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

jawohl und anfang mai jagen wir sie ein bisschen


----------



## Floschi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Fabi: Du löst mich sozusagen direkt ab. Wahrscheinlich auch in der Unterkunft bei Otto . Ich lass dir ein paar Fische drin (so 2-3)


----------



## Michael_05er (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> @Fabi: Du löst mich sozusagen direkt ab. Wahrscheinlich auch in der Unterkunft bei Otto . Ich lass dir ein paar Fische drin (so 2-3)


Ich empfehle einen dicken Hering unterm Kopfkissen


----------



## fischflotz (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Da liest man hier: Der Hering ist da. 
Dann hört man ein Telefongespräch der Kollegen mit. Da wird dann laut vorgelesen: Unser Haus hat ein Fischreinigungsplatz und einen Grill und einen Räucherofen ...
Und wenn man dann noch weiss das sie mit der Familie nach Blavand fährt und keiner von der Familie angelt, dann dann dann dann wird man doch ganz wirr im Kopf.|uhoh:
Ich beiss hier gleich in die Auslegware.#q
So langsam bis hundert zählen und tief durchatmen. Langsam den Teppich wieder loslassen.
So bin wieder ganz ruhig denn am 5.5. geht ab nach HVIDE SANDE.:vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> @Fabi: Du löst mich sozusagen direkt ab. Wahrscheinlich auch in der Unterkunft bei Otto . Ich lass dir ein paar Fische drin (so 2-3)



das ist super, ich muss für otto immer welche fangen, de rhat sonst nichts zu beissen :q


----------



## eislander (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute !
Ab Samstag bin ich auch dabei in Hvidesande. Mal sehen ob ich dann eine Malzeit zusammenbekomme.Das sind gewöhnlich 4 für mich und 3 für meine Frau. Ich kenne persönlich ja noch nicht viele von Euch aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja in der nächsten Woche.
Otto , Dich werde ich in der nächsten Woche anrufen.Möglicherweise ist ja eine Gelegenheit für ein kleines " Schwätzchen ". Und nun weis ich ja auch das Du im " Hinterhof " wohnst und die Nachbarn berichten Dir nicht mehr von einem deutschen Auto das ergebnislos suchend in Deiner Straße auf und ab fährt.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Ab Samstag bin ich auch dabei in Hvidesande. Mal sehen ob ich dann eine Malzeit zusammenbekomme.Das sind gewöhnlich 4 für mich und 3 für meine Frau. Ich kenne persönlich ja noch nicht viele von Euch aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja in der nächsten Woche.
> Otto , Dich werde ich in der nächsten Woche anrufen.Möglicherweise ist ja eine Gelegenheit für ein kleines " Schwätzchen ". Und nun weis ich ja auch das Du im " Hinterhof " wohnst und die Nachbarn berichten Dir nicht mehr von einem deutschen Auto das ergebnislos suchend in Deiner Straße auf und ab fährt.
> Gruß Eislander


 


Hallo Eislander,#h

ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Aufenthalt in und um HS.
Macht die Jungs nicht wieder neidisch mit Kalbsleber,Salat-
buffet und Chateau Lafite.:m
Wäre gerne wieder dabei gewesen. :c


----------



## Morgenstern63 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

bin noch neu hier und mußte mich erstmal in das Forum einlesen.
Bin dann auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Habe die letzten Tage interessiert verfolgt, fahre am Samstag nach Söndervig. Möchte dann natürlich auch nach Hvide Sande, in der Hoffnung ein paar Heringe zu fangen. 
Übrigens, zu erkennen bin ich an der Werder Bremen Cap |wavey:

Gruß

Morgenstern63


----------



## rainzor (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

bin ab Sa. auch wieder in der Gegend.....

@Otto
Wenn ich es schaffe, guck' ich mal wieder bei dir vorbei.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## eislander (22. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Morgenstern !
Wir haben auch ein Haus in Sondervig, Lyngsletten/Klegod.Zu erkennen am Roten Golf+. Bin zwar kein Fußballfan aber Werder ist schon richtig.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Uwe_H (23. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto, ganz speziell, nur für Dich, aber Achtung, behalt den Blutdruck im Auge!!!
Nicht, dass der ganz plötzlich in den Keller sackt und Du in die Überdruckkammer eingewiesen werden musst um den Unterdruck auszugleichen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exOUNlDiYxo


----------



## ranndale (23. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin
da ich am sonntag auch gerne angeln gehen würde nach dem stau am sa.  . eine frage ... ich war zwar schonmal in hvide sande aber ich habe mir noch keinen schein besorgt. kann ich den schein in dem angelladen bei der schleuse kaufe da wo der kreisel ist und es in den fjord geht ? oder irgentwo im umkreis ? habe mal wieder vergessen mir einen von zuhause aus zu kaufen .
und was beisst grade .. hab schon gelesen die heringe sind da. geht auch was in der brandung (vom strand aus) platte,dorsch,meerforelle? 
danke euch

gruss
rann


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin rann, 

Du kannst den kaufen in jeden Angelladen in HS und auch soweit ich weiss bei der touristeninformation.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (23. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Man kann den Schein auch online kaufen und ausdrucken. Hab ich im ersten Jahr gemacht. Die Kontrolleure an der Skjern Au haben etwas seltsam geschaut, aber dank Costas' Dolmetscherkunst hat es dann geklappt.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Floschi (24. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich wünsche euch Jungs vor Ort allen Pertri Heil!
Ich muss noch 3 Wochen warten, aber dann geht es endlich los! :vik:


----------



## LAC (24. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Otto, ganz speziell, nur für Dich, aber Achtung, behalt den Blutdruck im Auge!!!
> Nicht, dass der ganz plötzlich in den Keller sackt und Du in die Überdruckkammer eingewiesen werden musst um den Unterdruck auszugleichen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exOUNlDiYxo




Hallo Uwe,
du denkst aber an alles - danke! 
Ja, ja, so ist die ute, sie hat erneut abgeräumt und glaub es mir, die knutscht nicht nur gut sondern ist auch ganz locker drauf und nicht verkrampft. Habe die sendung gesehen, wobei ich bei mir keine veränderung beim blutdruck festgestellt habe. da er geregelt wird durch kleine liebesperlen. Ich reiße mich am riemen und flippe also nicht mehr so schnell aus  - bin halt wie ich bin, der alte, wie du mich kennst,  :vik: 

@ Eisangler
es hat gefunkt,  komm vorbei - hast ja lange genug den weg gesucht, oder ruf an. Freue mich.

@ Rainzor - nur wenn du es schaffst, schau vorbei 

@ Fabi, hast du bei facebook eine neue anglergruppe ins leben  gerufen?  Der ganze müll von hi.hi bis ha,ha und ohhh, wie groß der fisch, landet bei uns im pc - muss jeden tag 20 mitteilungen löschen -enstschuldige, ich habe euch gesperrt - bekomme immer einen erhöhten blutdruck, wenn ich die mitteilungen sehe, owohl ja auch frauen darunter sind.

Das wetter soll in den nächsten tagen super werden und die heringe werden vereinzelt schon gefangen - schleift schon mal die haken.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fabi, hast du bei facebook eine neue anglergruppe ins leben  gerufen?  Der ganze müll von hi.hi bis ha,ha und ohhh, wie groß der fisch, landet bei uns im pc - muss jeden tag 20 mitteilungen löschen -enstschuldige, ich habe euch gesperrt - bekomme immer einen erhöhten blutdruck, wenn ich die mitteilungen sehe, owohl ja auch frauen darunter sind.
> .



otto ja das haben wir aber schon lange, brauchst nur oben auf keine benachrichtigungen gehen und schon hast nichts mehr. aber so bist ja auch raus und bekommst nichts mehr. wir müssen uns hier ja gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten.

achso deine circle hooks sind angekommen

mfg


----------



## rainzor (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

kurzer Bericht:

Gestern den ganzen Tag dicker Nebel. Heringe wurden schon halbwegs vernünftig gefangen. Gegen 17 Uhr hat sich der Nebel verzogen und dann war es auch vorbei mit den Heringen. Dafür haben dann die Robben wilde Sau gespielt.

Im Moment absolutes Traumwetter, keine Wolke am Himmel und fast windstill. Eben hatten wir schon einen Fuchs auf der Terasse, der uns beim Frühstück zugesehen hat.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurzer Bericht:
> 
> ...



super, dann geniesst euren urlaub, und petri#h


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ranndale schrieb:


> kann ich den schein in dem angelladen bei der schleuse kaufe da wo der kreisel ist und es in den fjord geht ? Oder irgentwo im umkreis ? Habe mal wieder vergessen mir einen von zuhause aus zu kaufen .


man kann sich den Angelschein auch auf´s Handy laden. Dafür gibt es eine App. Wenn das Handy ein GPS-Chip hat, kannst du sogar abrufen, ob du an der Stelle, wo du gerade stehst, angeln darfst oder ob dort ein Schonbezirk ist.


----------



## MatSa (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Friedfisch0185,

hört sich ja interressant an. Hast du die genaue Bezeichnung der App bzw. einen Link?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Malzis (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

wenn ich auf die Live- camera von Hvide Sande sehe,dann muss der Hering sehr gut beißen.So viele Angler sind am Hafen zum fischen...
Aber auch an den Kaianlagen im Hafen sieht man die Angler... Muss wohl gut funzen bei dem Wetter....


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Malzis schrieb:


> wenn ich auf die Live- camera von Hvide Sande sehe,dann muss der Hering sehr gut beißen.So viele Angler sind am Hafen zum fischen...
> Aber auch an den Kaianlagen im Hafen sieht man die Angler... Muss wohl gut funzen bei dem Wetter....



das hat nichts zu sagen, probieren tun sie natürlich alle. aber wie gesagt das heisst nicht gleich das es gut läuft. alle hoffen drauf und probieren

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurzer Bericht:
> 
> ...


 

Moin Rainer, 

Seit ihr zufällig in den Schlusen dierkt am Fjord?? Dort hatte, ich letzten Sommer jede Nacht ein fuchs neben mir beim Angeln der mich doch ziemlich genervt hatte. Die Nachbar haben den immer gefüttert, ich würde aber sagen das es nicht die einzigsten waren sonst wäre der Fuchs nicht auf 2m ran gekommen und hätte sich neben mich  gesetzt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein, aber ein recht kalter und steifer Wind.

Es läuft im Moment wirklich gut mit den Heringen. Heute Mittag jeder Wurf min. 1 Hering am Haken. In 2 Std. 22 Stück, aber auch ca. 40 verloren. Sie sind für den Frühjahrsstamm recht groß. Und ich hatte nicht einen, der wirklich gebissen hat. Alle nur gehakt. Ich habe hier aber auch schon genau das Gegenteil erlebt, fast alle richtig gebissen. Ist schon komisch z. Zt..

Die absolute Frechheit hat sich allerding ein ca. 1,20m langer Lachs erlaubt. Der ist seelenruhig 1m von der nördlichen Schleusenmauer direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche an den ganzen Heringsanglern vorbeigeschwommen. Eigentlich hat nur noch der ausgestreckte Mittelfinger gefehlt.

Nachmittags war ich noch am südlichen Fjord ein bißchen stippen. Rotaugen in rauhen Mengen, Barsche nur vereinzelt.

@Jonas: Nein, wir sind in Haurvig. Aber ich vermute auch, daß der Fuchs gefüttert wurde. Der war einfach zu wenig scheu.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## eislander (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute !
Heute zwei schöne Angelstd. gehabt, dann war unsere Malzeit im Eimer. Den  Rest des Tages konnte ich dann in der Hängematte in der Sonne relaxen. So macht Urlaub Spaß. 

Hallo Morgenstern,mich findest Du in der Nähe von einem roten Golf+ auch CUX Kennzeichen,schwarzes Cap. 

Hallo Breithardt, ich denke schon das wir bei den Fischerhütten wieder Grillen werden, habe einen neuen kleinen Gasgrill der getestet werden muß. Kalbsleber ist immer was leckeres und in Deutschland ist die selten zu bekommen und wenn dann mehrfach teurer. In Gesellschaft wie im letzten Jahr ist natürlich viel netter.

Aber möglicherweise gibt es ja Interessenten für ein spontanes gemeinsames Grillen an den Hütten. Mi. oder Do. wäre ein guter Termin. 

Also Interessenten meldet Euch.

Gruß Eislander


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Heute zwei schöne Angelstd. gehabt, dann war unsere Malzeit im Eimer. Den Rest des Tages konnte ich dann in der Hängematte in der Sonne relaxen. So macht Urlaub Spaß.
> 
> Hallo Morgenstern,mich findest Du in der Nähe von einem roten Golf+ auch CUX Kennzeichen,schwarzes Cap.
> ...


 


Hallo Eislander,:m

danke für den Gruß. Leider müssen wir morgen von der Schwiegermutter Abschied nehmen.
Stünde lieber an Eurer Seite am Grill.Aber da muß man halt
durch.
Wünsche Euch noch super Tage.Denke an Euch.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Eislander,:m
> 
> danke für den Gruß. Leider müssen wir morgen von der Schwiegermutter Abschied nehmen.
> Stünde lieber an Eurer Seite am Grill.Aber da muß man halt
> ...



mein beileid, bei mir war es vor kurzen mein schwiegervater

mfg fabi


----------



## fischflotz (26. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die tollen Infos aus Hvide Sande.#6
Ich will auch:c


----------



## tamburica (26. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin auch gerade in Hvide Sande, und habe gestern auch mal an der Schleuse vorbei geschaut.
Vereinzelt waren dort schon Heringe vertreten  
Mit ein bisschen Geduld hat man seine Mahlzeit zusammen ! Ich denke Heute oder Morgen werde ich auch mal ein paar Heringe mit nehmen.

So nun mal an alle Die gerade in HS sind, vielleicht hat ja mal einer Lust zusammen ein wenig Angeln zu gehen ? Eventuell am Fjord, oder irgend wo an der AU oder so ?

Könnt ja mal Behscheid geben, ob jemand Lust hätte.

Gruß Andi aus Hannover


----------



## Michael_05er (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
in der aktuellen Rute&Rolle ist ein Artikel übers Heringsfischen mit Pose. Da wird einfach ein Heringsvorfach samt Heringsblei unter eine dicke Laufpose gehängt. Die Bewegung des Paternosters wird vom Wellengang übernommen, die fängige Tiefe muss man selber finden. Gelobt wird neben der Bequemlichkeit auch das geringe Hängerrisiko z.B. an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande. Hat jemand schon mal so auf Hering gefischt? Klingt nicht verkehrt, auch wenn keine "aggressive" Köderführung möglich ist. Ich denke, ich werde es mal versuchen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Twister_Jigger (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Servus!

Nach langer langer Zeit möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden ! Da ich zur Zeit in Flensburg bin und vom 03.04-06.04.2012 mich in Esbjerg aufhalten werde ist ein Besuch in Hvide Sande Pflicht! Ist von euch jemand in diesem Zeitraum dort?

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## fischflotz (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in der aktuellen Rute&Rolle ist ein Artikel übers Heringsfischen mit Pose. Da wird einfach ein Heringsvorfach samt Heringsblei unter eine dicke Laufpose gehängt. Die Bewegung des Paternosters wird vom Wellengang übernommen, die fängige Tiefe muss man selber finden. Gelobt wird neben der Bequemlichkeit auch das geringe Hängerrisiko z.B. an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande. Hat jemand schon mal so auf Hering gefischt? Klingt nicht verkehrt, auch wenn keine "aggressive" Köderführung möglich ist. Ich denke, ich werde es mal versuchen.
> Grüße,
> Michael


Hatte mir auch schon so meine Gedanken über das "Herings-Posenangeln gemacht. Ich bin ein absoluter Fan vom Posenangeln. Aber was für Posen soll man denn da nehmen?


----------



## Luc Orient (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja, wegen der Hängergefahr (hab das Bleierntevideo noch vor Augen) hatte ich auch an eine Pose gedacht aber was spricht denn gegen eine Wasserkugel? Hm, werde es einfach probieren.
Oder Tiroler Hölzel oder Kieselstein statt Blei.|kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Hatte mir auch schon so meine Gedanken über das "Herings-Posenangeln gemacht. Ich bin ein absoluter Fan vom Posenangeln. Aber was für Posen soll man denn da nehmen?


 

Moin,

In der Rute&Rolle reden die von einer Pose mit 20-30g tragkraft. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich hätte 30-40 g gesagt. Halt das Gewicht des Heringsbleis plus 10g. Das ganze als Laufpose wegen der Tiefensuche. Ein Fall für den Hechtproppen 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## fischflotz (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hier mal ein Link was passieren kann, wenn man sich in Norwegen ein paar Heringe als Köder fangen möchte.
http://www.l-a.no/nyheter/article2780.ece


----------



## maflomi01 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

zum Heringsangeln mit pose , du solltets die drift Geschwindigkeit nicht ausser acht lassen wenn die schleuse auf geht dann dürfte das vorhaben sich erledigt haben sonst ist der streß mit dem Nachbarn vorprogrammiert|krach:


----------



## jottweebee (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> zum Heringsangeln mit pose , du solltets die drift Geschwindigkeit nicht ausser acht lassen wenn die schleuse auf geht dann dürfte das vorhaben sich erledigt haben sonst ist der streß mit dem Nachbarn vorprogrammiert|krach:



Nach dem Foto in R&R ist mit der Pose vom Boot geangelt worden.  Da hast man weniger Nachbarn als an der Mauer vor der Schleuse.


----------



## rainzor (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gestern war wieder den ganzen Tag dicker Nebel. Aber dafür war es heute um so besser. Wieder den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein.

Heute Mittag war ich auch mal wieder an der nördlichen Schleusenmauer. Erst haben nur die Angler gefangen, die am weitesten weg von der Schleuse gestanden haben. Aber mit der Zeit kam der Hering immer dichter an die Tore. Und dann ging es wieder Schlag auf Schlag. Jeder Wurf ein Hering. 39 Stück in 2 Std.. Nachdem ich auf größere Haken umgestellt habe, habe ich auch nicht mehr so viele verloren.

Nachmittags war ich dann noch am Fjord. Stippen läuft absolut spitze, Raubfisch dafür überhaupt nicht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Morgenstern63 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,
war heute Nachmittag an der Nordseite der Schleuse, an den Steinen.
Heringe massenhaft, direkt an der Kante :vik:. 
Waren aber viele kleine Heringe dabei.

Gruß

Morgenstern63


----------



## LAC (28. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> zum Heringsangeln mit pose , du solltets die drift Geschwindigkeit nicht ausser acht lassen wenn die schleuse auf geht dann dürfte das vorhaben sich erledigt haben sonst ist der streß mit dem Nachbarn vorprogrammiert|krach:



Da gebe ich dir recht, dass angeln mit pose und heringsblei an der schleuse in hvide sande, bringt nur ärgen und kaum fisch.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> zum Heringsangeln mit pose , du solltets die drift Geschwindigkeit nicht ausser acht lassen wenn die schleuse auf geht dann dürfte das vorhaben sich erledigt haben sonst ist der streß mit dem Nachbarn vorprogrammiert|krach:


Wobei es ja auch genug Leute gibt, die auch ohne Pose mit den Nachbarn ins Gehege kommen #q


----------



## maflomi01 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

vom Boot ? dann sollte man sich aber einen Helm oder Ritterrüstung anlegen sonst gibt das Blaue Flecken von den Heringsbleien die dir um die Ohren Fliegen außer dem bezweifle ich das es erlaubt ist


----------



## Morgenstern63 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Heute zwei schöne Angelstd. gehabt, dann war unsere Malzeit im Eimer. Den  Rest des Tages konnte ich dann in der Hängematte in der Sonne relaxen. So macht Urlaub Spaß.
> 
> Hallo Morgenstern,mich findest Du in der Nähe von einem roten Golf+ auch CUX Kennzeichen,schwarzes Cap.
> ...




Moin,

wollte Dich heute Nachmittag mal besuchen, leider habe ich dein Auto nicht gefunden.
Morgen Nachmittag habe ich Zeit, wo wollen wir uns denn treffen ?

Gruß
Morgenstern63


----------



## porscher (28. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

war jemand heute am wasser? was machen die heringe?


----------



## eislander (28. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto, vielen Dank für Deine Gastfreundschaft heute Nachmittag. War nett mal wieder mit Dir zu plaudern.

Hallo Morgenstern, waren heute auf Tour rund um den Fjord Gänse und andere Vögel beobachten,zu Besuch bei Costas von der Skern Au in Tarm  in seinem Laden und bei Otto zum plaudern.  Morgen will ich noch ein paar Heringe holen und dann sind wir zu Hause. Beim Angeln bin ich auf der Nordmole.

Gruß  Eislander


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in der aktuellen Rute&Rolle ist ein Artikel übers Heringsfischen mit Pose. Da wird einfach ein Heringsvorfach samt Heringsblei unter eine dicke Laufpose gehängt. Die Bewegung des Paternosters wird vom Wellengang übernommen, die fängige Tiefe muss man selber finden. Gelobt wird neben der Bequemlichkeit auch das geringe Hängerrisiko z.B. an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande. Hat jemand schon mal so auf Hering gefischt? Klingt nicht verkehrt, auch wenn keine "aggressive" Köderführung möglich ist. Ich denke, ich werde es mal versuchen.
> Grüße,
> Michael



#d nur eine Frage ? Bist du schon einmal in Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln gewesen ! Wenn ,Ja hat sich deine Frage erübrigt :c


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Nach dem Foto in R&R ist mit der Pose vom Boot geangelt worden.  Da hast man weniger Nachbarn als an der Mauer vor der Schleuse.



#d Man nehme ein Schlauchboot und fahre in die Mitte der Schleuse bei geöffnetem Tor und beangele den Hering - wenn links und rechts geworfen wird


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ja und helme verkaufe ich euch günstig hihi. das wie im krieg . da wird scharf geschossen

mfg


----------



## Michael_05er (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> #d nur eine Frage ? Bist du schon einmal in Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln gewesen ! Wenn ,Ja hat sich deine Frage erübrigt :c


Ja, schon mehrfach. Ich hab aber auch schon Angler 50 Meter neben der Schleuse Heringe fangen sehen, und in den Regionen ist genug Platz für eine Posenmontage. Ich werde vielleicht mal eine dicke Pose einpacken, wenn es im Sommer hoch geht. In drei Wochen Urlaub kann man ja ein wenig experimentieren. Ich überlege ja immer noch, ob ich mich während des EM-Spiels Deutschland-Dänemark als einziger Angler an die Schleuse stelle |kopfkrat
Grundsätzlich ist das natürlich eine Montage für Angelplätze mit etwas mehr Freiraum...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Floschi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das wäre doch ein lustiger Wettbewerb beim Heringsfestival. "Versenke den Angler im Gummeboot!". Wer zuerst das Boot zum Platzen bringt gewinnt ne Hafenrundfahrt mit der MS Solea :vik:.


----------



## fischflotz (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Oha, wenn es da nicht wieder Ärger mit den Tierschützern gibt. Die bemängeln dann wieder das das Boot nicht geangelt  sondern gerissen wurde.#c
Und muß man die Bootfahrer waidgerecht versorgen oder darf man die dann wieder schonend zurücksetzen?|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ja, schon mehrfach. Ich hab aber auch schon Angler 50 Meter neben der Schleuse Heringe fangen sehen, und in den Regionen ist genug Platz für eine Posenmontage. Ich werde vielleicht mal eine dicke Pose einpacken, wenn es im Sommer hoch geht. In drei Wochen Urlaub kann man ja ein wenig experimentieren.* Ich überlege ja immer noch, ob ich mich während des EM-Spiels Deutschland-Dänemark als einziger Angler an die Schleuse stelle |kopfkrat*
> Grundsätzlich ist das natürlich eine Montage für Angelplätze mit etwas mehr Freiraum...
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Michael,#h

das ist feige.Ich bin nicht der erklärte Fußballfan,daher kann
ich keine Jahreszahlen nennen.
Aber vor geschätzt 30 Jahren (WM Mexiko?) war ich als einziger Deutscher in einer Kneipe mit einer Menge Dänen.
Damals hat unsere Mannschaft verloren,und ich wurde gewaltig "verarscht".
Hatte es aber sportlich genommen,und eine Menge Sym-
pathien nach einigen Schnäpsen (natürlich auf meine Rech-
nung) einheimsen können.|supergri
Mach es genau so.:m


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ja, schon mehrfach. Ich hab aber auch schon Angler 50 Meter neben der Schleuse Heringe fangen sehen, und in den Regionen ist genug Platz für eine Posenmontage. Ich werde vielleicht mal eine dicke Pose einpacken, wenn es im Sommer hoch geht. In drei Wochen Urlaub kann man ja ein wenig experimentieren. Ich überlege ja immer noch, ob ich mich während des EM-Spiels Deutschland-Dänemark als einziger Angler an die Schleuse stelle |kopfkrat
> Grundsätzlich ist das natürlich eine Montage für Angelplätze mit etwas mehr Freiraum...
> Grüße,
> Michael


 Astrein deine Experimente ! Nimm dir im Sommer ein paar Heringe mit !


----------



## Michael_05er (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich absolut urlaubsreif bin, aber noch zehn Wochen warten muss bis wir endlich nach Dänemark fahren. Bis dahin kann ich nichts machen als vom angeln zu träumen, über mögliche neue Angeltricks zu grübeln oder Angelgerät zu kaufen. Und da letzteres irgendwann die Urlaubskasse und den Hausfrieden belastet, versuche ich es mit den vorher genannten Methoden |supergri Außerdem kennt ja jeder die Hoffnung, mal an einem Angelplatz als einziger mit *dem Trick* *schlechthin *aufzukreuzen und allen eine lange Nase zu machen.
Grüße,
Michael
P.S.: Ich werde das Spiel natürlich schauen, und zwar mit meinen Miturlaubern, auch wenn die mir weniger Schnäpse spendieren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich absolut urlaubsreif bin, aber noch zehn Wochen warten muss bis wir endlich nach Dänemark fahren. Bis dahin kann ich nichts machen als vom angeln zu träumen, über mögliche neue Angeltricks zu grübeln oder Angelgerät zu kaufen. Und da letzteres irgendwann die Urlaubskasse und den Hausfrieden belastet, versuche ich es mit den vorher genannten Methoden |supergri Außerdem kennt ja jeder die Hoffnung, mal an einem Angelplatz als einziger* mit dem Trick schlechthin aufzukreuzen und allen eine lange Nase zu machen.*
> Grüße,
> Michael
> P.S.: Ich werde das Spiel natürlich schauen, und zwar mit meinen Miturlaubern, auch wenn die mir weniger Schnäpse spendieren.


 

Na,
hoffentlich siehst du nicht anschließend wie Pinocchio aus.|supergri


----------



## fischflotz (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Michael
Ich werde die Posenmontage demnächst mal auf der Ostsee vom Boot ausprobieren.
Wir waren letztes Jahr in Hvide Sande ca. 150 m weg von der Schleuse und haben auch dort noch sehr gut gefangen. Irgendwann hatte ich genug Heringe im Eimer und habe es dann mit Pose auf Hornhecht probiert. Als ich meinen 3. Horni verhaftet hatte (alle direkt vor den Füßen gefangen), gesellte sich ein Angler dazu. Er meinte wohl weil er so ein schönes teures Equipment hatte durfte er sich so einiges erlauben. Er pfefferte seine Wasserkugel ziemlich genau in die Mitte und lies sie dann ca. 30 m mit der Strömung treiben. Beim einkurbeln kam seine Wasserkugel natürlich an so mancher Schnur vorbei und so sorgte er dann für gute Stimmung unter den anderen Anglern. Der Typ hatte aber auch eine Ausdauer - der hat bestimmt 12 mal ausgeworfen. 
Aber nichts gefangen. 
Also so solltest du es nicht machen.
Aber es gibt schon Stellen am Hafen wo man das sehr gut versuchen könnte.


----------



## Luc Orient (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So, gestern ein feiner Hering, heute garnix. Hab auch sonst niemanden fangen sehen. Der Wind ist der absolute Hammer. Da heißt es abwarten, hab ja noch morgen und den halben Sonntag. Ach ja, wie sieht denn hier eine Schinkenpizza aus????  Schinken in Streifen die aussehen wie Spaghetti#d

kann nur besser werden.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Luc Orient schrieb:


> So, gestern ein feiner Hering, heute garnix. Hab auch sonst niemanden fangen sehen. Der Wind ist der absolute Hammer. Da heißt es abwarten, hab ja noch morgen und den halben Sonntag. Ach ja, wie sieht denn hier eine Schinkenpizza aus???? Schinken in Streifen die aussehen wie Spaghetti#d
> 
> kann nur besser werden.:vik:


 

In welcher Pizzeria warst du?
Ich gehe immer in die nördlich der Schleuse hinter der
Räucherei.Bin immer zufrieden gewesen.:m


----------



## rainzor (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Leider ist mein Urlaub nun auch wieder fast vorbei. Morgen geht es nach Hause.

Die letzten 2 Tage hat der Wind so dermaßen aufgefrischt, daß an angeln nicht mehr zu denken war. Schade eigentlich.

An der Scleuse war ich nur zum gucken. Wird im Moment so gut wie kein Hering gefangen.

@Otto
War wieder recht nett bei dir. Paß auf dich auf und werd' wieder gesund.

@Eislander
War auch mit dir und deiner Frau recht nett. So hat man auch mal ein Gesicht zu den sonst so anonymen Forenbeiträgen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## eislander (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Rainzor !
Schön das Du geschrieben hast ,ich hatte nämlich ganz vergessen nach Deinen Forums- Namen zu fragen. Ja, ist schön wenn man sich mal gesehen hat und ein Gesicht  den Beiträgen zuordnen kann.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Luc Orient (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die Pizza gabs im Imbiss neben Kott. Ja das mit dem Wind ist schade, wollte eigendlich auch noch ein Kite testen. Aber bei dieser Briese geht mir etwas der "Stift". Morgen gehts dafür ins Legoland und abends dann nochmal an die Schleuse.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> In welcher Pizzeria warst du?
> Ich gehe immer in die nördlich der Schleuse hinter der
> Räucherei.Bin immer zufrieden gewesen.:m


Danke für den Tipp. Wir hatten immer (naja, so oft auch nicht) in der Pizzeria südlich der Schleuse nahe der Hauptstraße geholt, die waren nicht so der Knaller... Italiener waren das definitiv nicht...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> *Danke für den Tipp*. Wir hatten immer (naja, so oft auch nicht) *in der Pizzeria südlich der Schleuse* nahe der Hauptstraße geholt, die waren nicht so der Knaller... *Italiener waren das definitiv nicht*...
> Grüße,
> Michael


 


Gerne geschehen,:m

Mittags jede Pizza 49 DKR.:l

Südlich der Schleuse,das sind Pfeifen.


----------



## fischflotz (30. März 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

da gibts bestimmt nur Heringspizza und Hornhechtcalzone|rolleyes


----------



## Balboa (1. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
sind gestern bei strahlenden Sonnenschein hier in Hvide Sande aufgeschlagen, leider waren alle Schleusentore auf und kein Fisch da....
Komme ebend gerade wieder von der Schleuse. Seeehr viel Wolken und Wind , Tore wieder auf und auch kein Fisch. Jetzt muss das Bierfässchen dran glauben. Fürti


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Balboa schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> sind gestern bei strahlenden Sonnenschein hier in Hvide Sande aufgeschlagen, leider waren alle Schleusentore auf und kein Fisch da....
> Komme ebend gerade wieder von der Schleuse. Seeehr viel Wolken und Wind , Tore wieder auf und auch kein Fisch.* Jetzt muss das Bierfässchen dran glauben.* Fürti


 

@ Balboa #h

sei vorsichtig,nicht dass gleich die Schleuse geshlossen wird,
und du die Heringe dann nicht mehr erkennst.


----------



## Brassenkönig (1. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin moin ihr HS'ler, bin ab nächsten Samstag wie jedes Jahr auch wieder für ne Woche oben, allerdings mit Freundin sodass angeln wohl eher im Hintergrund stehen wird :/, aber ganz ohne gehts halt doch nicht . Wollte mal fragen, wie es aktuell so in der Brandung aussieht? Wird Butt gefangen an den Stränden? Hering scheint ja wohl nach dem was man hier so liest im moment mäßig bis gar nicht zu laufen#d, aber das kann ja in ner Woche schon ganz anders aussehen. Lohnt es sich ansonsten im Fjord? letzte Zeit vielleicht jemand auf Barsch probiert oder bisschen gestippt?:m Wäre für den einen oder anderen Tip dankbar

mfg phil


----------



## Balboa (2. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Balboa #h
> 
> sei vorsichtig,nicht dass gleich die Schleuse geshlossen wird,
> und du die Heringe dann nicht mehr erkennst.


 
Danke für den Tip, war aber schon zu spät. Ich habe tatsächlich (echt ehrlich) GODZILLA da rumschwimmen sehen. War voll gruselig!


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Balboa schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, war aber schon zu spät. Ich habe tatsächlich (echt ehrlich)* GODZILLA da rumschwimmen sehen. War voll gruselig![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wird wohl eher unser Otto in seiner Neoprenkluft
> gewesen sein.:m|supergri


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



MatSa schrieb:


> Hallo Friedfisch0185,
> 
> hört sich ja interressant an. Hast du die genaue Bezeichnung der App bzw. einen Link?
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier nach

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp


----------



## Brassenkönig (4. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ist denn keiner brandeln gewesen dort in letzter Zeit|kopfkrat?! Muss ich wohl auf gut glück einfach mal probieren... :g


----------



## bous hh (4. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin leude.. ich will nächste woche nach hvide sande zum heringsangeln fahren?wie sehen momentan die Fangaussichten aus?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



bous hh schrieb:


> moin leude.. ich will nächste woche nach hvide sande zum heringsangeln fahren?wie sehen momentan die Fangaussichten aus?


 



Wie viele begeisterte Postings hast du im Thread gelesen?:m


----------



## Nix_Schneider (4. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Nabend,
ich bin seit Samstag vor Ort. Die ersten Tage waren vom Wetter her sehr "wechselhaft" und die Schleusen waren immer auf. Ein Hering hatte sich geopfert.
Aber nun ist es schon seit Dienstag sehr freundlich und es wird auch Hering gefangen. Ich konnte gestern in 2 Stunden ohne Mühe und viel Rücksichtnahme 25 Heringe fangen. Die See ist jetzt auch ruhiger und ich werde morgen einen weiteren Versuch in der Brandung unternehmen. Der erste Versuch hat keinen Erfolg gebracht, wobei die See finde ich auch sehr rau war. Die Info aus dem Angelladen ist, das es für Plattfisch noch zu kalt sei.

Ich hoffe die Infos helfen|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (5. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Männers, weiß jemand, wo sich Otto rumtreibt :q? Habe bisher weder auf meine PN noch auf meine E-mail eine Antwort erhalten. Es geht ihm doch hoffentlich gut oder |bigeyes?


----------



## Harti (5. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin Männers, weiß jemand, wo sich Otto rumtreibt :q? Habe bisher weder auf meine PN noch auf meine E-mail eine Antwort erhalten. Es geht ihm doch hoffentlich gut oder |bigeyes?



Hej Sunny,

Otto ist hart am wirken. Neue Türen und Fenster in der Galerie einbauen usw. Also alles im grünen Bereich nur die Termine drücken.

Packe gerade mein Auto ab gehts nach HS. Wenn das WLAN im Haus funktioniert, werde ich live berichten.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Sunny,
> 
> Otto ist hart am wirken. Neue Türen und Fenster in der Galerie einbauen usw. Also alles im grünen Bereich nur die Termine drücken.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Torsten,Simone #h

gute Fahrt und schöne Ferien.


----------



## Angelprofesor (5. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

#h *An alle Hvide Sande infizierte:* *Frohe Osterfest wünscht euch *Vladi.#g


----------



## Harti (5. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell,

Jürgen hat mir freundlicherweise die Lizenz für "HS aktuell" die nächsten Tage überlassen.:m

Wir sind so gegen 18.30 Uhr in HS aufgeschlagen und die Schleuse war immer noch sehr gut besucht. Die Tore waren weit geöffnet und die starke Strömung ging Richtung Nordsee. Gefangen wurde in den 15min die ich aus Neugier da war sehr gut und schöne große Exemplare waren dabei. Temperatur 5°C, noch sonnig, Wind ca. 3 aus West, aus Norden dichte Bewölkung im Anmarsch, die dann morgen Regen bringen soll.

Viele Grüße aus HS
Torsten


----------



## Nix_Schneider (5. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

hab es heute in der Brandung versucht und konnte einen kleinen Plattfisch fangen, welcher aber noch wachsen muss. Irgendwas zupfte dann noch rum, keine Ahnung ob das Krebse waren. Neu sind mir die Seehunde in der Brandung.

LG


----------



## Heringherby (6. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Board,

wie ist die aktuelle Lage in HS?

Auf der WEBCAM ist ja rege Aktivität auf dem Nordplateau zu erkennen. Wird da auch was rausgeholt?

VG
Herby


----------



## Harti (6. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell,

heute den ganzen Tag Regen, mal mehr mal weniger bei 5°C. Der schwache Wind hat es aber erträglich gemacht. Gefangen wurde bei geschlossener Schleuse bis zum Nachmittag richtig gut. Der Hering ist noch nicht voll da aber es wurden die ersten vollen Eimer weggetragen. Im Fischreinigungsraum bei Kott war Hochbetrieb.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell,
> 
> heute den ganzen Tag Regen, mal mehr mal weniger bei 5°C. Der schwache Wind hat es aber erträglich gemacht. Gefangen wurde bei geschlossener Schleuse bis zum Nachmittag richtig gut. Der Hering ist noch nicht voll da aber es wurden die ersten vollen Eimer weggetragen. Im Fischreinigungsraum bei Kott war Hochbetrieb.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Torsten,#h

danke fürs "Aktuell".Auch wenn es mir persönlich jetzt nicht
viel bringt,so ist es doch eine wertvolle Info für die Angler
vor Ort,und diejenigen,die in den nächsten Tagen kommen.
Freue mich,dass die Sache weiter geführt wird.:m
Morgen soll lt. Wetterbericht recht gutes Wetter sein,danach
wirds weiter nass.


----------



## Harti (7. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell,

heute Sonne satt bei bis zu 7°C. Wind ebenfalls satt um 5-6 aus Nord und Schleusentore den ganzen Tag offen. Vormittags wurde bei ablaufendem Wasser noch ganz gut Hering gefangen und zum Nachmittag wurden es deutlich weniger.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell,
> 
> heute Sonne satt bei bis zu 7°C. Wind ebenfalls satt um 5-6 aus Nord und Schleusentore den ganzen Tag offen. Vormittags wurde bei ablaufendem Wasser noch ganz gut Hering gefangen und zum Nachmittag wurden es deutlich weniger.
> 
> ...


 

#h#h#h      :c


----------



## porscher (9. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

wie lief es gestern mit den heringen?


----------



## anschmu (9. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



porscher schrieb:


> wie lief es gestern mit den heringen?



 Konnte leider nicht so schnell schwimmen wie sie liefen


----------



## Harti (9. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell,

Erstmal Frohe Ostern allen HS Fans.

Gestern sonnig bei 7°C umd mäßigem Wind aus Südwest. An der Schleuse Hochbetrieb und Angler soweit das Auge reichte auf der Nord- und Südseite seewärts. Gefangen wurde überall einigermaßen. Wieder keine Massen, aber Grössen von 30cm+ waren keine Seltenheit. Die geben richtig tolle Filets.:m

Heute bisher bedeckt mit Regenschauern bei 5°C und mäßig bis starker Wind aus südwestlicher Richtung. Fahre nachher mal an die Schleuse zum schauen vorbei. Heute ist Angelpause angesagt dafür machen wir das traditionelle Kulturprogramm.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## ThorstenPI (9. April 2012)

*Hornhecht?*

Moin zusammen,
werde nächste Woche wohl für ein paar Tage zum Hering ärgern hochkommen, mal sehen, was dann geht.
Aber mal ne andere Frage: als ich letztes Jahr um diese Zeit in Hvide Sande war, wimmelte es direkt vor den Schleusentoren nur so von Hornhechten!
Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus? Gelesen hab ich ja noch gar nix von den "Hornis".

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## niclmo (9. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Sind heute in hvide Sande angekommen. An der Schleuse geht nicht viel. Regen Wind und wenig Fänge. Versuchen es morgen mal direkt an der schleuse. Warum angelt dort eigentlich keiner? Gibt es da Hänger ?


----------



## niclmo (9. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Meine natürlich Hafeneinfahrt und nich Schleuse .


----------



## Harti (9. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell,

heute den ganzen Tag stark bewölkt mit mehr oder weniger Regen bei 6°C und mäßigem Wind aus südlichen Richtungen. Die Heringsfänge waren trotz geschlossener Schleuse bescheiden. In Richtung Hafeneinfahrt nehmen die Fänge stetig ab. Es sind einfach noch zu wenige Heringe in Reichweite. 

Hornhechte sind noch keine da, dafür geben die Seehunde regelmäßig Showeinlagen. Heute waren wieder 6-7 Stück an der Schleuse.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Michael_05er (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das sieht ja so aus, als ob die Fische doch noch warten, bis ich endlich oben bin :q. Sind noch sieben Wohen und einige Tage... Ist nicht demnächst das Heringsfest? Dann sollten doch endlich welche da sein.

Ist eigentlich noch jemand im Juni in Hvide Sande?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Das sieht ja so aus, als ob die Fische doch noch warten, bis ich endlich oben bin :q. Sind noch sieben Wohen und einige Tage...* Ist nicht demnächst das Heringsfest?* Dann sollten doch endlich welche da sein.
> 
> Ist eigentlich noch jemand im Juni in Hvide Sande?
> 
> ...


 


Ist immer letztes WE im April. :m


----------



## Harti (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell,

Jürgen, du hast natürlich Recht mit dem Termin des Heringsfestivals. Immer letztes Wochende im April. Bis dahin sollte der Hering auch richtig da sein.

Heute gegen Mittag war der Sturm mit viel Regen endlich durch und die Sonne kam raus bei max. Temperaturen von 10°C und südlichem Wind. Entsprechend viele Angler dann an der Schleuse mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg. Das Wetter soll sich jetzt beruhigen und der Hering wird sicher in größeren Schwärmen kommen.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## schumi1979 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Moin,

kann mir mal einer bitte sagen, ob man mit Heringsbleie in Hvide Sande auf Heringe angeln darf. 
Hab gehört, dass in DK allgemein das Angeln mit Bleien verboten ist.
Über Infos würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß
schumi


----------



## chrbusch (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin!
Wir fahren am 14.4.2012 los; hat jemand für mich Hvide Sande-Neuling einen Tipp, wo im Fjord man gut Hecht+Barsch fangen kann?
Und wie - Wobbler? Oder besser toter Hering?
Auf Grund oder im Mittelwasser?
Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar!

Christopher


----------



## chrbusch (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Schumi, MIR glaubst du wohl nicht?

Guckst du hier:
http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=7857&class=106

cbu


----------



## Michael_05er (11. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



chrbusch schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wir fahren am 14.4.2012 los; hat jemand für mich Hvide Sande-Neuling einen Tipp, wo im Fjord man gut Hecht+Barsch fangen kann?
> Und wie - Wobbler? Oder besser toter Hering?
> Auf Grund oder im Mittelwasser?
> ...


Hi Christopher,
wenn ich richtig gegoogelt habe, hat der Hecht im April Schonzeit, also besser nur Barsche angeln. Ein Standard-Tipp ist die südliche Ecke des Fjordes um Nymindegab oder die Ese-Häuser. Posenmontagen mit Wurm sind da oft erfolgreich. Spinnfischen würde ich der Heechte zuliebe vermeiden.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## krebs_h (11. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Guten abend, wir fahren ende April nach Hvide Sande und wollen neben Hering auch in der Brandung oder im Hafengebiet auf Plattfisch und Dorsch unser Glück versuchen. Was für Köder gehen da am besten und wie stehen die Fangchancen? Der Hornhecht wird wohl noch nicht da sein :-(.
Eine 10 h Tour mit der Solea auf Dorsch soll auch gemacht werden, was und wie wird da zur Zeit gefangen?
*Danke #h*


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

HS-Fans, #h

wir labern hier im Laufe des Jahres so vielen Stuss.:m
Es ist mal wieder angebracht,auch mal etwas Sinnvolles
zu äußern.

Unseren "LAC" (Otto) hat es mal wieder herbe erwischt.Wie
es aussieht,steckt er es auch dieses mal wieder weg.|rolleyes
Wer ihn kennt und mag,der sollte ihm die besten Genesungs-
wünsche schicken.:m


----------



## Harti (12. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell,

heute das vorerst letzte HS aktuell von mir. Wenn alles klappt gibt es das nächste HS aktuell zum 01.05.

Das Wetter zum Abschluss traumhaft sonnig bei 10°C und schwachem Wind aus südwestlichen Richtungen. An der Schleuse war es entsprechend voll und die Fänge waren schon deutlich besser. Am südlichen Fjord wurden gut Barsche gefangen und an den Forellenseen soll es auch sehr gut gelaufen sein.

Im Hafengebiet ist das Angeln auf Platte wohl dieses Jahr nicht möglich, da fleißig an den neuen Molen gebaut wird. Alternativ bieten sich die Strände von Bjerregard und Klegod an, die üblicherwerweise eh besser zum Brandungsangeln geeignet sind wie das Hafengebiet von HS.

@all
habe heute mit Otto gesprochen, es geht ihm gut und er lässt die HS Gemeinde grüssen. Leider hat er im Krankenhaus kein Internetanschluss bisher und kann nicht auf Mails antworten. Wenn alles gut läuft hat er ab morgen wieder Kontakt via Internet zur Aussenwelt.

@Otto
gute Besserung und trete etwas kürzer, wir sehen uns in 3 Wochen!

Damit schliesse ich HS aktuell Ostern 2012.

Gruss
Torsten#h


----------



## okram24 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,

auch von mir gute Besserung!
Was machst Du denn jetzt wieder für Sachen?

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich Dich im Sommer wieder besuchen kann, wenn ich in HS bin!

Gruß Marko


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell,
> 
> heute das vorerst letzte HS aktuell von mir. Wenn alles klappt gibt es das nächste HS aktuell zum 01.05.
> 
> ...


 


@ Torsten,#h

vielen Dank fürs HS-Aktuell und diverse Insider-Infos.#6
Kommt gut Heim.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell,
> 
> heute das vorerst letzte HS aktuell von mir. Wenn alles klappt gibt es das nächste HS aktuell zum 01.05.
> 
> ...



danke danke. bist du am 06.05 jetzt noch in hvide ? dann sehen wir uns ja noch.

otto und dir alles gute

mfg


----------



## Michael_05er (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wer Otto kennt, muss ihn mögen!
Auch von mir gute Besserung! Halt die Ohren steif!

Hab gerade die vielen Brückentage im Mai gezählt und gemerkt, dass die sieben Wochen bis zu meinem Urlaub schnell vergehen werden :vik:
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## sunny (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto, was machst du denn immer für Sachen #d. Die besten Genesungswünsche kommen von der Hannovertruppe .


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Otto alte Rinde,
nun lass das aber nicht zur Gewohnheit werden
mir scheint du willst unter allen Umständen Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen.|rolleyes
auch von mir die besten genesungswünsche

viele grüße
Carsten#h


----------



## Floschi (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gute Besserung, Otto! Ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung!


----------



## jottweebee (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin , Moin Otto

Alles Gute.

Lass es langsam gehen. Die Arbeit läuft nicht weg.


----------



## goeddoek (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto, oll Baas #h 


Auch von mir gute Besserung und alles Gute :m


----------



## Uwe_H (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Mönsch Otto, mach uns keinen Kummer und sieh zu, dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst. Gute Besserung...und schalt mal zwei bis drei Gänge runter!!!


----------



## rainzor (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,

auch von mir gute Besserung. Komm' schnell wieder auf die Beine.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## heitzer (13. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,
hat schon mal einer bei dem Heringsfestival mitgemacht? Bin bis zum 28.4. in HS und überlege, ob das was ist...
Gruß Dirk


----------



## anschmu (14. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche ! Und Denk dran die Arbeit kann liegen bleiben - wir nur einmal und dann endgültig ! Man muß lernen was einem das Leben wert ist - ich weiß ist ein schwieriger Weg , mußte ich vor 12 Jahren auch gehen - und geht ... ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Michael_05er (14. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



heitzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat schon mal einer bei dem Heringsfestival mitgemacht? Bin bis zum 28.4. in HS und überlege, ob das was ist...
> Gruß Dirk


Wenn ich da wäre, würde ich mal zuschauen gehen. Aber mit weniger als 6 Wochen Winterschlussverkaufstrainingslager würde ich nicht mitmachen 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wenn ich da wäre, würde ich mal zuschauen gehen. Aber mit weniger als 6 Wochen Winterschlussverkaufstrainingslager würde ich nicht mitmachen
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Aber auch dann nur mit Helm und Stechschürze.:m


----------



## anschmu (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



heitzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat schon mal einer bei dem Heringsfestival mitgemacht? Bin bis zum 28.4. in HS und überlege, ob das was ist...
> Gruß Dirk



Wenn du da bist und zeit hast mach doch einfach mal mit und berichte uns ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Harti (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@all

Habe heute mit Otto gesprochen, es geht ihm gut und er lässt alle grüßen.|wavey: Er befindet sich in den Händen deutscher Spezialisten und kommt mit etwas Glück schon morgen oder übermorgen wieder aus dem Krankenhaus. Leider funktioniert sein Laptop im Krankenhaus nicht. Sobald er wieder Internetzugang hat meldet er sich. 

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## goeddoek (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Na, das sind doch wunderbare Neuigkeiten :vik: Vielen Dank dafür :m


----------



## fischflotz (16. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,
auch von mir gute Besserung. In solchen Zeiten weiss man erst was das Wichtigste ist: die Gesundheit.
Also komm schnell wieder zu Kräften. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## sunny (16. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> und kommt mit etwas Glück schon morgen oder übermorgen wieder aus dem Krankenhaus



Super #6.


----------



## porscher (16. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ich hoffe auch das otto schnell wieder gesund wird.

wie lief es in den vergangenen tagen. ist momentan jemand vor ort und kann "live" berichten?


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*


*Otto Live,*

habe vorhin mit Otto und Inge gesprochen.Er ist noch in Flensburg im Krankenhaus,bekommt aber morgen noch einen
Herzkatheter verpasst.Wenn er Pech hat,dann kriegt er einen
Beipass oder weiteren Stand.Ansonsten könnte er am We wieder auf der Lydumer Ranch sein.
Steht aber alles noch in den Sternen.Er ist auch in den nächsten Tagen nicht erreichbar.
Sollte ich neue Infos erhalten,so werde ich sie nach Absprache mit Otto hier posten.:m


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (16. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

alles klar,
wir drücken hier in stuttgart die daumen auf das alles gut geht. 
gruss olav


----------



## FangeNichts5 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Mensch Otto!!
Wünsche dir gute Besserung, und lass das bloß nicht zur Gewohnheit werden!! Jagst einem echt einen fetten Schrecken ein

Greetz
Timo


----------



## Michael_05er (17. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Otto Live*


Gut so, ich hoffe, es heißt noch lange "Otto alive"! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Michael_05er (17. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hab gestern in der neuen "Rute & Rolle" von einer Großveranstaltung ("Big Fish Trophy" oder so) an der Oxriver Put&Take-Anlage gelesen. Am 04./05. Mai sollen dort 1000kg Fisch mit Stückgewichten von 4-11kg besetzt werden. Mich würde die Teilnahmegebühr von 340 Euro abschrecken (wenn das kein schreibfehler ist und "DKK" heißen sollte), aber immerhin ist angeln, essen, trinken, zelten etc. all inclusive. Und für die drei Angler mit den dicksten Fischen gibt es Preisgelder.

Mir bleibt die Hoffnung, dass vier Wochen später noch ein paar 10kg-Brummer drin sind, wenn ich da vorbeikomme...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Der Deichgraf (17. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Lieber Otto,

Habe mit Schrecken gelesen, dass es Dich wieder erwischt hat. Wir drücken dir alle ganz fest die Daumen, dass du wieder fit wirst und schnell auf die Beine kommst. Und dann solltest Du wirklich kürzer treten - man muss das "Bremer Recht" nicht austesten.

Wir denken alle an Dich: Felix, Lisa, Tine und Sven

;-) Sehen uns spätestens an Pfingsten

@ Juergen: Hallo (unknown) Juergen, da du ja scheinbar öfter mit Otto sprichst, sag ihm mal ganz liebe Grüße von Sven und dem Rest aus Schwetzingen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Der Deichgraf schrieb:


> Lieber Otto,
> 
> Habe mit Schrecken gelesen, dass es Dich wieder erwischt hat. Wir drücken dir alle ganz fest die Daumen, dass du wieder fit wirst und schnell auf die Beine kommst. Und dann solltest Du wirklich kürzer treten - man muss das "Bremer Recht" nicht austesten.
> 
> ...




Werde ich beim nächsten Kontakt gerne tun.:m
*Erledigt.*


----------



## Uwe_H (18. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Jürgen, bitte auch liebe Grüße von mir ausrichten!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Jürgen, bitte auch liebe Grüße von mir ausrichten!!!


 

#6,wird gemacht


----------



## LAC (18. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo jungs, 
zuerst möchte ich mich bedanken für die netten worte die ihr mir schenkt - dass ich schnell gesund werde. Ein dickes DANK dafür !
Nun sieht nicht immer alles rosig aus, inzwischen rutsche ich durch die krankenhäuser, rom, esbjerg und jetzt flensburg - noch lebe ich und es geht nach einer zweistündigen herzuntersuchung mit stands setzen in den nachmittgasstunden weiter mit der reise, d.h. herzoperation - drei beipässe - uni klinik kiel.
Diese reise werde ich natürlich auch noch machen und damit ich noch ein wenig das treiben im anglerboard verfolgen kann - habe ich mir mal meinen  pc einfliegen lassen, damit ich mit euch verbunden bin. Ich hänge zwar hier an schläuche, bin jedoch noch nicht verschwunden von der welt, jedoch jetzt mit euch und mit der welt verbunden. Ist das nicht herrlich!
:vik::q
Ich hoffe ja, dass ich diese operation auch noch überstehen werde - wenn nicht, muss ich mich nicht mehr aufregen über den hvide sande thread
Jungs ihr könnt angeln bis euch die köpfe rauchen, aber raucht nicht dabei - das macht krank.
Die reise geht weiter ! 
Liebe grüsse otto


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo otto, 
schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen. 
Bei einem unserer letzten treffen haben wir darüber gesprochen dass wir doch im grunde alle nomaden sind. 
So ist es und nomaden müssen reisen bis zum schluss. Was sie umtreibt und am leben ( reisen) hält ist die hoffnung und die neugierde auf das nächste ziel.Wenn du noch ziele hast dann wird die reise auch weitergehen, da bin ich mir sicher.
gruss olav und claudia


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo otto du wirst das schon schaffen, emily will dich ja mal kennenlernen. und wir brauchen dich auch noch alle.

guck mal bitte auf meine pn

also kopf hoch alter seehund

mfg


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Otto, 
schön von dir zu hören . Natürlich wünschen wir (die Hannover-Truppe) dir sehr viel Glück u.s.w. #6


----------



## sunny (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto, alter Zausel:q, dass nächste Lagerfeuer wartet auf uns. Also seh zu, dass du schnell gesund wirst. Das wird alles gut verlaufen, da bin ich sicher#6.


----------



## Uwe_H (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto, schön von Dir zu lesen.

Das sind keine Spaziergänge die Du gerade absolvierst. Aber das schaffst Du auch noch. Halt die Ohren steif, wir brauchen Dich noch, hier, in Lydum, und natürlich auch an allen anderen Orten wo es nach Fisch riechen könnte.

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## LAC (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,
wie sieht denn momentan in hvide sande die angelei aus - fische genug da. Bei mir ist auch fisch angesagt - kochfisch :q

Olav, die nomaden wandern zwar, jedoch ist es mehr ein suchen, damit sie überleben.
Gesucht und gefunden habe ich reichlich im leben, jetzt wünscht man sich, dass man jemand findet, der mir für einige jahre das suchen verlängert.
Uwe, ich kenne inzwischen genau den spaziergang - es bleibt mir keine andere wahl - es wird ein teufelsweg werden. Mache mir aber keine sorgen darüber - du kennst mich, hop oder top.
Gruss


----------



## fischflotz (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Otto
Ich hoffe du hast noch viele Wege vor dir und du findest den Weg zurück nach Hvide Sande.
Wenn bei dir immer alles Hop oder Top geht, dann wünsch ich dir ein Top-Ergebnis.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *wie sieht denn momentan in hvide sande die angelei aus* - fische genug da. Bei mir ist auch fisch angesagt - kochfisch :q
> 
> Olav, die nomaden wandern zwar, jedoch ist es mehr ein suchen, damit sie überleben.
> ...



otto mein alter war samstag in hvide sande und hat gesagt 3 angler wenig fisch, er musste leider abbrechen, hatte verdacht auf schlaganfall. aber wie gesagt noch nicht viel fisch. 

aber wir kommen ja bald, dann gehts los. und wenn du diesmal nicht so richtig kannst machen wir für dich das lagerfeuer

mfg


----------



## Der Deichgraf (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,

Sehe gerade, dass du online bist. Wir sitzen hier gerade und drücken dir ganz fest alle Daumen.

Bist du denn schon in Kiel?


Gruß Lisa, Tine und Sven


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> otto mein alter war samstag in hvide sande und hat gesagt 3 angler wenig fisch, er musste leider abbrechen, hatte verdacht auf schlaganfall. aber wie gesagt noch nicht viel fisch.
> 
> aber wir kommen ja bald, dann gehts los. und wenn du diesmal nicht so richtig kannst* machen wir für dich das lagerfeuer*
> 
> mfg


 


Sag mal,du Torfkopp #d

das macht man doch in Indien.#q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sag mal,du Torfkopp #d
> 
> das macht man doch in Indien.#q



das versteht der fabi mal wieder nicht. ach jürgen waren das noch zeiten wo ich dir und otto das heringsangeln beigebracht habe:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das versteht der fabi mal wieder nicht. ach jürgen waren das noch zeiten wo ich dir und otto das heringsangeln beigebracht habe:q


 

Erinnere mich noch mit Freuden daran.|uhoh:
Das peinlichste dabei war ja,dass* meine* Mama *mir* immer die Fische vom Haken lösen musste.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Lagerfeuer-Indien...Fabi, du Banause, so etwas weiß man doch!!! 

@Otto: Top, natürlich, was anderes kommt nicht in Frage!!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> *Lagerfeuer-Indien...Fabi, du Banause, so etwas weiß man doch!!! *
> 
> @Otto: Top, natürlich, was anderes kommt nicht in Frage!!!




;+;+;+;+;+#q

oh ja jürgen hihi


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Lagerfeuer-Indien*...Fabi, du Banause, so etwas weiß man doch!!! *
> 
> @Otto: Top, natürlich, was anderes kommt nicht in Frage!!!


 

Uwe,#h

der gute Fabi ist doch noch nie aus Wolfsburg raus gekommen.#d Was erwartest du denn dann?#c


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Uwe,#h
> 
> der gute Fabi ist doch noch nie aus Wolfsburg raus gekommen.#d Was erwartest du denn dann?#c



wer wohnt in wolfsburg ?|bigeyes


----------



## Uwe_H (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wer wohnt in wolfsburg ?|bigeyes



Ich fürcht es auch Jürgen...der Fabi ist von Viren befallen die ihn in Wolfsburg festhalten. Wir müssen da mal ein Einsatzkommando hinschicken die ihn aus den Krallen der Biester befreien...#h

Oder sollen wir es bleiben lassen???

Was meinst???


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ich fürcht es auch Jürgen...der Fabi ist von Viren befallen die ihn in Wolfsburg festhalten. Wir müssen da mal ein Einsatzkommando hinschicken die ihn aus den Krallen der Biester befreien...#h
> 
> *Oder sollen wir es bleiben lassen???*
> 
> Was meinst???


 

Uwe,#h

lassen wir es lieber bleiben. Wenn wir ihm die Fahrkarte aus Wolfsburg hinaus besorgen,was soll er dort?#c
Stell dir mal vor,er würde dann evtl. seinen Traumverein
Werder Bremen mal live erleben,er hätte doch bei deren Leistung einen Schock fürs Leben.:c
Lassen wir ihn lieber auch in Zukunft den Großeinkäufer aus Puerto Rico anstaunen.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ich komme nicht aus wolgsburgggggggggggggggg


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich komme nicht aus wolgsburgggggggggggggggg


 


Hat auch niemand behauptet,dass du aus* wolgsburg* kommst.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet,dass du aus* wolgsburg* kommst.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



oh doch du alter brummmmmmmbärrrrrrrrrrrrrr. hahahaha.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oh doch du alter brummmmmmmbärrrrrrrrrrrrrr. hahahaha.


 


Fabi,#h

lerne mal lesen,hahahahahaha :q


----------



## Brassenkönig (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

War letzte Woche in HS. Da die Freundin mit dabei war kam das Angeln ein wenig zu kurz, aber ganz konnte ich es doch nicht lassen. War 2 mal an der Schleuse zum Heringsangeln, 1. Tag nur mäßig Fisch da, am 2. hat es bei strahlendem Sonnenschein dann richtig gekracht. Hab den Eimer in 2 Stunden voll gemacht, teilweise jeder Wurf nen Fisch, oft Doubletten und ab und an Triblette. Denke mal jetzt dürfte es noch besser sein#6

In der Brandung war ich einmal. War laut Aussage im Angelgeschäft noch zu kalt, wurde auch schlecht gefangen. Hab es einmal probiert, jedoch war gerade an dem Tag die Brandung so dermaßen extrem, dass wirkliches Fischen eigentlich nicht möglich war. Selbst 220 er Krallen wurden sofort weggerissen und an den Strand gespült, Bisserkennung war unmöglich#d

Im Fjord haben jede Menge Barsche geraubt, konnte man am Bootsteg wenn die Sonne schien gut beobachten. Dort müsste jetzt allerhand gehen, bin in 2 Wochen zum glück wieder in HS, diesmal reiner Angelurlaub#6


----------



## Floschi (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Otto: Ich hoffe, dass du schon alles gut überstanden hast. Unsere Angelausflüge, die wir für nächste Woche geplant haben holen wir irgenwann mal nach!  Bis dahin beste Besserung!!!

@Alle: Heringsangeln läuft mal so, mal so. Ziemlich voll mit reichlich "Nichtanglern", die trotzdem angeln. Fische werden weder abgeschlagen, noch durch Herzstich getötet. Waidgrecht ist was anderes. #q Und Vorfachhänger mit dem Nachbarn sind auch inklusive.
Da habe ich mich heute mit meinem Nachbarn in die Brandung nach Nymindegab begeben. Jeden einen untermassiger Butt. Zum Schluß knallte völlig unerwartet ein Blitz in meine Rute. Glück gehabt. Angel und ich sind wohlauf. 

Vom Hausboot, dass wir gemietet haben geht nix. Habe mir diverse Stunden um die Ohren gehauen und Tonnen von verschiedensten Ködern verbraten. Ausser 10 untermassigen Aalmuttern wollte nix an die Rute springen. Bei unserem Nachbarn auch nicht.

Eine kleine Randnotiz: War mit meiner Frau am Klittens Put & Take. Ich habe in 4 Stunden nix gefangen. Meine Frau hingegen gleich 2 Forellen, davon eine von über 4 Kilo. :c Nun verarscht sie mich seitdem... Ich glaube ich such mir ein neues Hobby. Kratzbilder oder Malen nach Zahlen oder so... #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> @Otto: Ich hoffe, dass du schon alles gut überstanden hast. Unsere Angelausflüge, die wir für nächste Woche geplant haben holen wir irgenwann mal nach!  Bis dahin beste Besserung!!!
> 
> @Alle: Heringsangeln läuft mal so, mal so. Ziemlich voll mit reichlich "Nichtanglern", die trotzdem angeln. Fische werden weder abgeschlagen, noch durch Herzstich getötet. Waidgrecht ist was anderes. #q Und Vorfachhänger mit dem Nachbarn sind auch inklusive.
> Da habe ich mich heute mit meinem Nachbarn in die Brandung nach Nymindegab begeben. Jeden einen untermassiger Butt. Zum Schluß knallte völlig unerwartet ein Blitz in meine Rute. Glück gehabt. Angel und ich sind wohlauf.
> ...


 


Floschi,#h

dann gib doch deiner Frau mal die Brandungsrute.Sie wird bestimmt einen fetten Steinbutt fangen,sie kann nämlich
angeln.


----------



## Frieder (22. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> ........
> Im Fjord haben jede Menge Barsche geraubt, konnte man am Bootsteg wenn die Sonne schien gut beobachten....... #6



@Brassenkönig,
welche Barschart hast Du denn beobachten können ....???
Den Flußbarsch, oder den Wolfsbarsch ...???

Du hast keinen fangen können..... ???? 
Vielleicht hätte es ja mit den kleinen Garnelen als Köder geklappt....?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Frieder schrieb:


> @Brassenkönig,
> welche Barschart hast Du denn beobachten können ....???
> Den Flußbarsch, oder den Wolfsbarsch ...???
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Wilfried,#h

bin zwar kein Brassenkönig,aber der Steg ist in Nymindegab
am Fjordanfang.
Waren also Flussbarsche.:m


----------



## Floschi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Floschi,#h
> 
> dann gib doch deiner Frau mal die Brandungsrute.Sie wird bestimmt einen fetten Steinbutt fangen,sie kann nämlich
> angeln.


 
Ich habe ja nie behauptet, dass ich angeln kann :q. Aber dass sie mich jedes Mal, wenn sie denn mitkommt voll abzieht und das Ganze mit ner Rute von Penny, das tut schon manchmal weh |motz::q.

Gute Nachrichten übrigens. Die "Angler" an der Schleuse haben die ersten Hornies gerissen... Werde mal schauen, ob ich mich morgen mal mit nem Blinker aufmache.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nie behauptet, dass ich angeln kann :q. Aber dass sie mich jedes Mal, wenn sie denn mitkommt voll abzieht und das Ganze mit ner Rute von Penny, das tut schon manchmal weh |motz::q.
> 
> *Gute Nachrichten übrigens. Die "Angler" an der Schleuse haben die ersten Hornies gerissen*... Werde mal schauen, ob ich mich morgen mal mit nem Blinker aufmache.



hornis reissen , was daran gute nachricht ?

mfg


----------



## Brassenkönig (22. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das wilde Horni-reißen sieht man leider jedes Jahr#d. Klar dass ab und zu mal einer beim Heringsangeln hängen bleibt kommt vor, aber habe dort regelmäßig gezielt Leute am reißen gesehen. 

,,Witzige" Situation im Mai letzten Jahres: War an der Steinpackung ganz konform mit Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen auf Horni und hab meine 15 Stück gefangen, kam auf einmal ein Angler zu mir und fragte mich ganz verwundert wieso ich denn so auf Horni fische, geht doch viel einfacher wenn man sie an der Schleuse reißt #d. Er hätte am Vortag seine 50 Stück gerissen|bigeyes. Da sieht man mal, was sich zum Teil so für Angler-Volk in HS rumtreibt |uhoh:

@Frieder

Wie schon j.breithardt erwähnt waren es Flussbarsche . Hab an dem Tag gar nicht gefischt, aber denke mal mit kleinen Spinnern oder so hätte man die bestimmt fangen können #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Das wilde Horni-reißen sieht man leider jedes Jahr#d. Klar dass ab und zu mal einer beim Heringsangeln hängen bleibt kommt vor, aber habe dort regelmäßig gezielt Leute am reißen gesehen.
> 
> ,,Witzige" Situation im Mai letzten Jahres: War an der Steinpackung ganz konform mit Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen auf Horni und hab meine 15 Stück gefangen, kam auf einmal ein Angler zu mir und fragte mich ganz verwundert wieso ich denn so auf Horni fische, geht doch viel einfacher wenn man sie an der Schleuse reißt #d. Er hätte am Vortag seine 50 Stück gerissen|bigeyes. Da sieht man mal, was sich zum Teil so für Angler-Volk in HS rumtreibt |uhoh:
> 
> ...


 

@ Brassenkönig,#h

kleine Spinner fangen recht gut.
Aber wenn die Pfanne voll werden soll,dann Heringsvorfach
mit Glitzerhaut,oder ganz leichten Sbiro mit Wurm.:m


----------



## fischflotz (23. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Brassenkönig,#h
> 
> kleine Spinner fangen recht gut.
> Aber wenn die Pfanne voll werden soll,dann Heringsvorfach
> mit Glitzerhaut,oder ganz leichten Sbiro mit Wurm.:m


 Ach deshalb wird meine Pfanne nie voll mit Barschen. Weil ich ein großer Spinner bin.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Ach deshalb wird meine Pfanne nie voll mit Barschen. Weil ich ein großer Spinner bin.:m


 

Angelversager und großer Spinner,wieso hat deine Frau 
dich genommen? |kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (23. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hat denn noch keiner bemerkt, dass "Uwe, the Hornblower" heute Geburtstag hat #c

Uwe, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und  |birthday:  :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hat denn noch keiner bemerkt, dass "Uwe, the Hornblower" heute Geburtstag hat #c
> 
> Uwe, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und |birthday: :m


 




Nee Georg,#h

hab ich nicht.|peinlich

Wünsche  aber dem alten Blasprofi  noch eine Menge
Hörner.#6#6#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hat denn noch keiner bemerkt, dass "Uwe, the Hornblower" heute Geburtstag hat #c
> 
> Uwe, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und  |birthday:  :m



alles gute uwe, trink ein für mich mit

mfg


----------



## sunny (24. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gib es schon was Neues von Otto?


----------



## Floschi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hornis reissen , was daran gute nachricht ?
> 
> mfg


 
Das war Sarkasmus... Gestern beobachtete ich, wie jemand einen Hornie fing und ihn dann am Geländer totschlug. Ich finde das einfach zum K***** #q

Das hat mir gereicht und wir sind nach Nymindegab an den Fjord zum Barscheangeln gefahren. Das war echt paradisisch dort... #:


----------



## Uwe_H (24. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die Glückwünsche Jungens...#6

Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche Theater in HV, warum regt mans ich darüber noch auf?

Ich könnte ja jetzt mal ein Faß aufmachen und sagen, wie ich die Heringe abtue...aber ich lass es lieber bleiben...#c


----------



## fischflotz (24. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Angelversager und großer Spinner,wieso hat deine Frau
> dich genommen? |kopfkrat


Das frag ich mich auch. Ich hät mich nich genommen.
Vielleicht liegt es ja an meinen inneren Werten.
Aber wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass ich ihr immer die Fische vom Haken mach.


----------



## Floschi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hahaha. Die Fische muss ihr auch immer vom Haken machen :q. Und den Fisch auch manchmal drillen... Und das nennt die dann angeln!


----------



## Harti (24. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



sunny schrieb:


> Gib es schon was Neues von Otto?




Otto gehts den Umständen entsprechend gut. Nächste Woche muss er nochmal ins Krankenhaus. Ich bin ab Freitag in Lydum und werde zur Genesung von Otto meinen Beitrag leisten.#6

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## fischflotz (25. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Hahaha. Die Fische muss ihr auch immer vom Haken machen :q. Und den Fisch auch manchmal drillen... Und das nennt die dann angeln!


 Ja ja das kenn ich. Drillen lass ich sie aber immer alleine. Nicht das es nachher heisst: *DU *hast* meinen *Fisch verloren. Aber abhaken und abschlagen bzw. releasen mach ich dann. Später fragt sie dann, wieviele hast du denn gefangen? Um dann nebenbei zu bemerken, dann hab ich ja einen mehr gefangen. #q
Aber ich bin froh, dass sie mein Hobby teilt. Außerdem hab ich dann immer nen Chaufeur.:vik:


----------



## sunny (25. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke Harti. Grüß ihn bitte von der Hannovertruppe, wenn du oben bist.


----------



## Heringherby (25. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Floschi,
sind Sie noch in HS bzw. in der Nähe?
Wird denn an Schleuse auch Hering gefangen oder nur Hornies gerissen?
Der Hering müsste doch jetzt bei dem besser werdenden Wetter richtig da sein.
Petri Heil
Heringherby


----------



## Floschi (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Heringherby: Es gibt natürlich auch reichlich Hering. 

@Harti: Dann sind wir ab Samstag Nachbarn . Wir ziehen dann vom Hausboot in HV nach Lydum um. Wollen wir mal zusammen los? |wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Otto gehts den Umständen entsprechend gut. Nächste Woche muss er nochmal ins Krankenhaus. Ich bin ab Freitag in Lydum und werde zur Genesung von Otto meinen Beitrag leisten.#6
> 
> Gruss
> Torsten



und ich komme nächsten sonntag und pflege ihn dann weiter ^^. wie lange bleibst du ?

,mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> und ich komme *nächsten sonntag und pflege ihn dann weiter *^^. wie lange bleibst du ?
> 
> ,mfg


 


Zu seinem Glück ist Otto dann wohl nicht da.|sagnix


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zu seinem Glück ist Otto dann wohl nicht da.|sagnix


 Moin Jürgen,
wegen dem Lagerfeuer das er im Garten veranstalten will?:g
oder der Grobmotorigkeit wegen |supergri
@ Uwe.
noch 5 Tage dann gehts wieder los mit der Bockjagd:l
vh
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> *wegen dem Lagerfeuer das er im Garten veranstalten will?:g*
> *oder der Grobmotorigkeit wegen |supergri*
> @ Uwe.
> ...


 


Carsten,|sagnix


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

bla bla bla#q

ihr seit so gemein, nein im ernst mal echt schade wenn otto nicht da ist, aber er muss ja wieder ganz fit werden

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> bla bla bla#q
> 
> ihr seit so gemein, nein im ernst mal echt schade wenn otto nicht da ist, aber er muss ja wieder ganz fit werden
> 
> mfg


 


Du könntest ihn ja auf der Fahrt mal kurz besuchen.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Du könntest ihn ja auf der Fahrt mal kurz besuchen.:m



ich habe gerade mit otto telefoniert, schöne grüsse von otto. wenns klappt und die op gut läuft sehe ich ihn noch, wenn er länger bleiben muss im kh versuche wir ihn auf den rückweg zu besuchen.

mfg


----------



## raxrue (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Servus zusammen..warum tut ihr euch diese extreme Bleischlägereien überhaupt an #q...manche Tage muss mann mit Starker Sonnenbrille und Hut Fischen, nicht das mann in Gefahr kommt die Augen zu Verlieren wenn einem das Material um die Ohren gehauen wird ...letztes Jahr ist mit Hering nicht so grausig viel gegangen#c..bin dann auf Brandungsangeln auf Höhe des Vest Stadil Fjord gegangen..und zwar enorm erfolgreich:m..nicht zuletzt auch weil in diesem Bereich der Strand (Meer) stark abfällt..so stark das der Strand befestigt wurde.Mit entsprechenden Gerät (150gramm Krallenblei)sollte mann weit genug hinauskommen um mal richtig große Plattfische zu erwischen..die richtigen Montagen erfragt mann am besten im Angelladen in Hvide Sande...die sind am schnellsten auf den Neusten Stand..oder bei mir ...


----------



## Harti (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> und ich komme nächsten sonntag und pflege ihn dann weiter ^^. wie lange bleibst du ?
> 
> ,mfg



Hej Fabi,
wir sind nur auf einen Kurzbesuch in Lydum und werden am Di. schon wieder abreisen. Also verpassen wir uns wieder mal ganz knapp. Ich denke aber, dass die Zeit aussreichen wird um Ottos Kühltruhen wieder voll Fisch zu machen, damit er sich weiter gesund ernähren kann.:g 
Verspreche mir bitte, dass du diesmal die Heringe ausnimmst bevor sie in der Truhe landen.

@ Floschi,
wir kommen bestimmt mal zusammen los.#h

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Fabi,
> wir sind nur auf einen Kurzbesuch in Lydum und werden am Di. schon wieder abreisen. Also verpassen wir uns wieder mal ganz knapp. Ich denke aber, dass die Zeit aussreichen wird um Ottos Kühltruhen wieder voll Fisch zu machen, damit er sich weiter gesund ernähren kann.:g
> *Verspreche mir bitte, dass du diesmal die Heringe ausnimmst bevor sie in der Truhe landen.*
> 
> ...



na aber ganz sicher, und vergessen tue ich sie auch nicht hihi:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Fabi,
> wir sind nur auf einen Kurzbesuch in Lydum und werden am Di. schon wieder abreisen. Also verpassen wir uns wieder mal ganz knapp. Ich denke aber, dass die Zeit aussreichen wird um Ottos Kühltruhen wieder voll Fisch zu machen, damit er sich weiter gesund ernähren kann.:g
> *Verspreche mir bitte, dass du diesmal die Heringe ausnimmst bevor sie in der Truhe landen.*
> 
> ...


 

@ Torsten,#h

Fabi hat doch jetzt Angelprüfung gemacht.|rolleyes


----------



## Harti (26. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Torsten,#h
> 
> Fabi hat doch jetzt Angelprüfung gemacht.|rolleyes



Hallo Jürgen,

hatte ich glatt vergessen! Na dann kann ja gar nichts mehr schief gehen.#h

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ja endlich weiss ich wie man das macht |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

aber das heringsangeln hat mir jürgen beigebracht :m


----------



## porscher (28. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

sind die hornhechte schon vor der schleuse?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



porscher schrieb:


> sind die hornhechte schon vor der schleuse?


 

Wer lesen kann und will,ist klar im Vorteil.:m


----------



## Heringherby (28. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ porscher: die Hornhechte sind da. Wurden heute Nachmittag gefangen.

Das Heringsfestival läuft gut. Zum Teil werden in einer Stunde 16 kg Hering gefangen. Und das obwohl das Wetter bescheiden ist (Regen und Wind bei 11 Grad). 

Abends mal ne Stunde die Rute ins Fjordwasser gehalten und 50 Silberlinge verhaftet))


----------



## LutzLutz (28. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

bin heute gut angekommen und verbringen jetzt nen ruhigen abend im ferienhaus...ab morgen gehts los. dann ist attacke angesagt #6

morgen ein bisschen hering und später vielleicht nochmal an forellensee.

werde die tage mal berichten.

mfg lutz


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

wir düsen nächsten sonntag los, aber wetter soll ja leider wieder kühler werden.
mfg


----------



## kenito (29. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wir sind nächsten Samstag vor Ort:vik:


----------



## LutzLutz (29. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

so heute habe ich eine forelle bekommen...hering habe ich mir nicht angetan da der wind ziemlich stark war und es dadurch nicht wirklich angenehm war an den schleusen...zudem wurde nicht wirklich gut gefangen.!! 
kann mir jemand von euch sagen wann die beste zeit ist zum kutterangeln mit der solea...aktuell sollen die 14 stunden bombe sein aber wahrscheinlich habe ich am donnerstag wenn eine ist keine zeit


----------



## Heringherby (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin,

gestern 2 Stunden (19-21 Uhr)an der Schleuse gewesen, 120 Heringe gefangen. Zum Teil sind die richtig groß und fett. Haben fast alle noch Rogen bzw. Milch. Trotz des sehr windigen Wetters (Ostwind) und voll geöffneter Schleuse wurde noch passabel gefangen. Selbst um 22.30 Uhr waren noch ca. 15 Angler auf dem Nordplateau vor Ort, mit Strirnlampen wurde kräftig weitergeangelt. 
Gestern Abend noch 4 kg Matjes angesetzt.

Wetter ist heute besser. Nicht mehr so viel Wind und aktuell voller Sonnenschein bei 15 Grad. Aber die Heringe wollen heute nicht nicht wirklich beißen. Vielleicht kommt das zum Abend wieder.

VG
Herby


----------



## fischflotz (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dank an alle die live von HS berichten. Es ist immer schön solche Berichte zu lesen.
Ich bin dann Sa. vor Ort. Leider ist die Vorfreude etwas getrübt, da mein Vater im Krankenhaus liegt und nicht mitkommen kann.


----------



## Heringherby (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Update:

Die Heringe haben es sich bei dem super Wetter (Sonne:g, keine einzige Wolke zu sehen, windstill, 15 Grad, gefühlte 20 Grad) anders überlegt und beißen jetzt seit ca. 10 Uhr wieder. Schleusenplateaus und Steinpackungen an den Seiten voll bis oben hin#d. 80 Heringe rausgeholt, gute Größe, Eimer war voll und direkt Flilets geschnitten. Jetzt gibts Bismark-Heringe. 
Abends vielleicht nochmal los zur zweiten Runde.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Die Heringe haben es sich bei dem super Wetter (Sonne:g, keine einzige Wolke zu sehen, windstill, 15 Grad, gefühlte 20 Grad) anders überlegt und beißen jetzt seit ca. 10 Uhr wieder. Schleusenplateaus und Steinpackungen an den Seiten voll bis oben hin#d. 80 Heringe rausgeholt, gute Größe, Eimer war voll und direkt Flilets geschnitten. Jetzt gibts Bismark-Heringe.
> Abends vielleicht nochmal los zur zweiten Runde.


 

Hallo Herby,#h

danke,dass du das "Hvide Sande aktuell" fortführst.:m
Berichte auch mal bitte was über die Hornies.


----------



## jottweebee (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

War am WE nicht Heringsfestival? Letztes WE im April. Oder ist es wegen der Bauarbeiten ausgefallen?


----------



## maflomi01 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hat stattgefunden ein paar berichte zurück hat einer berichtet


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Herby,#h
> 
> danke,dass du das "Hvide Sande aktuell" fortführst.:m
> Berichte auch mal bitte was über die Hornies.



ja das wäre nett, sind die auch schon vorhanden ?

mfg


----------



## Heringherby (30. April 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,

gerade von der Schleuse zurück. Nochmal 30 Heringe verhaftet. Zwar nicht besonders viel für knapp zwei Stunden, dafür aber richtig schön große Dinger

Hornies wurden auch schon einige über den Tag verteilt gefangen. Schätze so 20-30 auf dem Nordplateau. Kann sie schon vor der Spundwand entlang schwimmen sehen. Kann bei dem Wetter nicht mehr lange dauern, bis man sich derer beim Heringsangeln nicht mehr erwehren kann.

Ich denke bei der Wettervorhersage wird es jetzt richtig losgehen. Plateaus sind natürlich fast zu jeder Tageszeit übervoll. Denke mal nach dem Feiertag wird es weniger, da dann viele nach "nur" einem langen Wochenende zurück müssen.

Vielleicht wird es dann entspannter|kopfkrat

VG aus HS
Herby


----------



## Heringherby (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen an alle HS Interessierte,

nun das tägliche Update. Gerade von der Schleuse zurück. In ca. 3,5 Std. 180 Heringe verhaftet. Nur ein Hornhecht störte die Heringsruhe(natürlich gehakt|uhoh.

Die Heringe und die Hornies sind jetzt richtig da. Wenn man will jeder 10. Wurf nen Hornie(gehakt). Auf Pose sieht das dann natürlich anders aus.

Mein Fall sind die Hornies nicht, daher verschenke ich sie immer#6.

VG
Herby


----------



## LutzLutz (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ heringherby und alle anderen,

ich war heute späten nachmittag an den schleusen...
haben uns nur 20-30 heringe geholt und dann wieder eingepackt da mir die zahlreichen blindgänger die quer werfen auf die eier gehen...
ich habe gott sei dank nur einen hornie bekommen da ich mich nicht direkt an die schleusen gestellt habe...es wurden zu 70% nur noch hornies auf den schleusenwänden gefangen.....


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Zur Zeit würde ich mir HS zum Heringsangeln nicht antun.
Wie ich von "Harti" erfahren habe,hatte er in 2 Std. seinen
Eimer in Torsminde auch voll.#6
Und das ganze wohl auch wesentlich entspannter.:m


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jungs,
ich frage mich gerade, was muss da in der Kindheit so extrem schief gelaufen sein um sich so zum Affen zu machen???

http://dagbladetringskjern.dk/foto/galleri-mister-sild-2012

gruß
Carsten


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

da muss schon die Kindheit ausgefallen sein
Gruß A.


----------



## Heringherby (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So hier mal wieder ein Bericht aus HS von der Schleuse.
heute 3,5 std. von 6 bis 9.30 Uhr geangelt 130 Heringe und 2 Hornies verhaftet. 
Übrigens werden immer noch mehr Heringe als Hornies an den Schleusen angelandet. Nur sieht man halt von Weitem die Hornies besser. Aber keine Angst Heringe gibts jetzt genug. Ausserdem sind die Plateaus doch seit gestern nicht wirklich richtig voll. Da ist jederzeit noch genügend Platz. Ist doch klar,  dass das eine oder andere Mal zwei Vorfächer sich vertüddeln. Aber im Allgemeinen geht es doch gesittet zu. Und Abends um 8 ist doch geradezu leer.
Auf jeden Fall macht es höllisch Spaß.
VG
Herby


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder ein Bericht aus HS von der Schleuse.
> heute 3,5 std. von 6 bis 9.30 Uhr geangelt 130 Heringe und 2 Hornies verhaftet.
> Übrigens werden immer noch mehr Heringe als Hornies an den Schleusen angelandet. Nur sieht man halt von Weitem die Hornies besser. Aber keine Angst Heringe gibts jetzt genug. Ausserdem sind die Plateaus doch seit gestern nicht wirklich richtig voll. Da ist jederzeit noch genügend Platz. Ist doch klar, dass das eine oder andere Mal zwei Vorfächer sich vertüddeln. Aber im Allgemeinen geht es doch gesittet zu. Und Abends um 8 ist doch geradezu leer.
> Auf jeden Fall macht es höllisch Spaß.
> ...


 


Hallo Herby,#h

nach eigenen Angaben hast du bisher 540 Heringe gefangen.
Bist du Fischhändler?|kopfkrat


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

sach mal Herby, was machst Du mit den ganzen Heringen.#c
hab gerade mal zusammengezählt und bin auf 420 Stk. gekommen.

gruß
Carsten


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ups! da war Jürgen schneller, nun ja zwei blöde ein Gedanke#h
und besser rechnen kann er auch!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, 

Wollte mich mal wieder melden. So nun steht nächste Woche leider nur eine Woche HS an und nicht wie geplant 2 Wochen. Kann mir vllt einer Auskunft geben ob oder was in der Brandung geht?? oder seit ihr alle am Heringsangeln?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Weder noch, ich zähle die Tage bis ich selber oben bin... Noch 31!!
Grüße an alle,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Weder noch, ich zähle die Tage bis ich selber oben bin... Noch 31!!
> Grüße an alle,
> Michael


 


Michael_05,#h

noch 31 Tage,da sind die Heringe doch schon lange ausgerottet.|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> ups! da war Jürgen schneller, nun ja zwei blöde ein Gedanke#h
> und besser rechnen kann er auch!


 

Carsten,#h

dass mit den zwei Blöden will ich ja gar nicht in Abrede stellen.
Aber zum rechnen habe ich halt mehr Zeit als Du.:m


----------



## Heringherby (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@j.Breithardt und Carsten Heidorn:
Bin kein Fischhändler. Die meisten Heringe werden direkt fieletiert(dann nehmen sie wenig Platz im Tiefkühler ein). Die großen Exemplare werden zum Räuchern vorbereitet und eingefroren. 4 kg bereits hier oben als Matjes angesetzt. Einen großen Pott als Bismark eingelegt. Dann noch etwa 100-150 Bratheringe eingelegt bzw. eingeweckt(so halten die dann schön lange). Also mit dem Hering kann ja so viel machen und das muss ja dann für das Jahr auch reichen.

Ziel sind wie im letzten Jahr 1000 Heringe!!!! Muss also die letzten Tage noch nen bisschen Gas geben.

Übrigens sind jetzt Hornies ohne Ende da. Wer es drauf anlegt kann den Eimer schnell damit vollmachen, leider nur wenn gerissen wird. Manche angeln mit Pose, aber dann nur mit mäßigen Erfolg.

VG Herby


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt und Carsten Heidorn:
> Bin kein Fischhändler. Die meisten Heringe werden direkt fieletiert(dann nehmen sie wenig Platz im Tiefkühler ein). Die großen Exemplare werden zum Räuchern vorbereitet und eingefroren. 4 kg bereits hier oben als Matjes angesetzt. Einen großen Pott als Bismark eingelegt. Dann noch etwa 100-150 Bratheringe eingelegt bzw. eingeweckt(so halten die dann schön lange). Also mit dem Hering kann ja so viel machen und das muss ja dann für das Jahr auch reichen.
> 
> *Ziel sind wie im letzten Jahr 1000 Heringe!!!! Muss also die letzten Tage noch nen bisschen Gas geben.*
> ...


 


Hallo Herby,#h

hoffentlich benutzt du ein gutes Anti-Schuppen Shampoo.
Zumindest die Urlaubskosten solltest du ja raus haben.
Bin mal gespannt,ob auch DK es auf Grund solcher "Angler"schafft
die 15 KG einzuführen. Ich würde es begrüßen.


----------



## Aalstipper1 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wollte mich mal wieder melden. So nun steht nächste Woche leider nur eine Woche HS an und nicht wie geplant 2 Wochen. Kann mir vllt einer Auskunft geben ob oder was in der Brandung geht?? oder seit ihr alle am Heringsangeln??
> 
> ...



Hi,

ware von So. Nachmittag bis Di. Mittag dort 3x in der Brandung. Sonntag in Argab bei Strandübergang C44 dort nix. Obwohl sonst ziemlich gut dort ist. Dann Mo. in Nymindegab beim Schießgebiet. Dort 2 Flundern vom 35cm und Di. in Nørre Lyngvig beim Leuchturm dort 3 knapp maßige Flundern. 

Du solltest nach Strömungsrinnen von den Dünen aus suchen. Das sind die Bereiche zwischen den brechenden Wellen. Dort ist es tiefer, so das die Brandung sich dort nicht bricht.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ware von So. Nachmittag bis Di. Mittag dort 3x in der Brandung. Sonntag in Argab bei Strandübergang C44 dort nix. Obwohl sonst ziemlich gut dort ist. Dann Mo. in Nymindegab beim Schießgebiet. Dort 2 Flundern vom 35cm und Di. in *Nørre Lyngvig beim Leuchturm* dort 3 knapp maßige Flundern.
> 
> ...


 

Wenn dort schon nichts läuft,dann noch einen Versuch
nördlich Söndervig.:m


----------



## Costas (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt und Carsten Heidorn:
> Bin kein Fischhändler. Die meisten Heringe werden direkt fieletiert(dann nehmen sie wenig Platz im Tiefkühler ein). Die großen Exemplare werden zum Räuchern vorbereitet und eingefroren. 4 kg bereits hier oben als Matjes angesetzt. Einen großen Pott als Bismark eingelegt. Dann noch etwa 100-150 Bratheringe eingelegt bzw. eingeweckt(so halten die dann schön lange). Also mit dem Hering kann ja so viel machen und das muss ja dann für das Jahr auch reichen.
> 
> Ziel sind wie im letzten Jahr 1000 Heringe!!!! Muss also die letzten Tage noch nen bisschen Gas geben.
> ...



Sag mal, sind diese wirklich für den Eigenverbrauch? Wie viele Leute teilen diese jährlich?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Sag mal, sind diese wirklich für den Eigenverbrauch? Wie viele Leute teilen diese jährlich?
> 
> Gruss
> Costas


 
Warum, das ist doch nur Morgens/ Mittags und Abends ein Hering, davon wird kein Mensch satt:m Naja ein Schnippel bleibt noch übrig.
Gruß A.


----------



## Heringherby (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Costas: sind alle für den Eigenverbrauch. Man verschenkt vielleicht mal den einen oder anderen an Freunde und Verwandte. Aber mindestens 90 % sind für den Eigenverbrauch. Diese teilen sich dann auf drei Personen(eigentlich ja nur auf zwei so richtig) auf.
Bis morgen dann. Werde wieder aktuell berichten.


----------



## LutzLutz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

also morgen will ich meine 100 heringe in diesem urlaub ding fest machen  bisher hab ich so 40-60...muss also noch ein bisschen gas geben ;D
habe heute 1 forelle am see landen können, läuft sehr bescheiden.
morgen gehts dann wieder in die brandung...werde dann auch wieder berichten 

mfg Lutz


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jungs,
noch kann ich meine glieder bewegen. War mit bordie hartri und floschi sowie anhang in hvide sande beim heringsfestival - haben viel gelacht. 
Schöne kasperei läut da ab - natürlich werden auch fische d.h. heringe gefangen. Einer wollte nur grosse, die kleinen hat er ins wasser geworfen - muss wohl ein tierschützer gewesen sein |supergri
Torsten hat eine große bachforelle aus der au gezogen und aus 5 dicke forellen aus dem see - nicht schlecht.
Ich habe die barsche beobachtet.
Momentan bin ich in kiel im hotel und morgen im uni-klinikum und dann gehts zur sache - drei bypässe. 
Wünsche euch allen - viel erfolg und reichlich fisch.
Gruß


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hey otto, 
du machst das.
gruss olav


----------



## okram24 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Viel Glück Otto!

Komm bald wieder richtig auf die Beine, ich will Dich ja schließlich im Sommer wieder besuchen!


----------



## Angelprofesor (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt und Carsten Heidorn:
> Bin kein Fischhändler. Die meisten Heringe werden direkt fieletiert(dann nehmen sie wenig Platz im Tiefkühler ein). Die großen Exemplare werden zum Räuchern vorbereitet und eingefroren. 4 kg bereits hier oben als Matjes angesetzt. Einen großen Pott als Bismark eingelegt. Dann noch etwa 100-150 Bratheringe eingelegt bzw. eingeweckt(so halten die dann schön lange). Also mit dem Hering kann ja so viel machen und das muss ja dann für das Jahr auch reichen.
> 
> Ziel sind wie im letzten Jahr 1000 Heringe!!!! Muss also die letzten Tage noch nen bisschen Gas geben.
> ...


 
#q *Herby !!!!,* 200 - 300 Heringe sind OK, aber gleich 1000 Stück ????, das ist Wahnsinn oder du hast zufälig mehrere Abnehmer - Gaststätten. Du bist kein Sportangler, du bist ein Rauber und gehörst in die Irrenanstalt. #q, Schande. |krach:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #q *Herby !!!!,* 200 - 300 Heringe sind OK, aber gleich 1000 Stück ????, das ist Wahnsinn oder du hast zufälig mehrere Abnehmer - Gaststätten. Du bist kein Sportangler, du bist ein Rauber und gehörst in die Irrenanstalt. #q, Schande. |krach:


 
Dem möchte ich mich anschliessen. Das heringsfischen macht spass und man hat innerhalb kurzer zeit auch reichlich fisch. Das verleitet natürlich dazu mehr rauszuholen wie eigentlich sinnvoll. 
Da muss man die vernunft wallten lassen und sich zusammen reissen sonst gibt es bestimmt bald einschränkungen bei der fangmenge.
Gruss Olav


----------



## Heringherby (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ "Angelprofessor":
Ich glaube meinen Geisteszustand kannst du nicht wirklich beurteilen|evil:. Nochmals, alles für den Eigenverbrauch. Es gibt halt Leute, die gerne Fisch bzw. Hering mögen. 

@Alle:
Nun zum Wesentlichen. Heute nochmal 100 Heringe angelandet. Super Wetter die ganze Woche. Heute richtig wenig los auf den Plateaus und somit schön viel Platz.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt und Carsten Heidorn:
> Bin kein Fischhändler. Die meisten Heringe werden direkt fieletiert(dann nehmen sie wenig Platz im Tiefkühler ein). Die großen Exemplare werden zum Räuchern vorbereitet und eingefroren. 4 kg bereits hier oben als Matjes angesetzt. Einen großen Pott als Bismark eingelegt. Dann noch etwa 100-150 Bratheringe eingelegt bzw. eingeweckt(so halten die dann schön lange). Also mit dem Hering kann ja so viel machen und das muss ja dann für das Jahr auch reichen.
> *
> Ziel sind wie im letzten Jahr 1000 Heringe!!!! Muss also die letzten Tage noch nen bisschen Gas geben.*
> ...


findest du das toll ?? oder irgendwie geil ??#q#q#q für den eigenverbrauch haha, frisst du ein jahr lang dauerhering. über manche kann man nur den kopfschütteln. traurig aber war.

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> noch kann ich meine glieder bewegen. War mit bordie hartri und floschi sowie anhang in hvide sande beim heringsfestival - haben viel gelacht.
> Schöne kasperei läut da ab - natürlich werden auch fische d.h. heringe gefangen. Einer wollte nur grosse, die kleinen hat er ins wasser geworfen - muss wohl ein tierschützer gewesen sein |supergri
> Torsten hat eine große bachforelle aus der au gezogen und aus 5 dicke forellen aus dem see - nicht schlecht.
> ...



hatte gestern versuch dich noch zu erreichen, du schaffst das schon. ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächste woche.

mfg


----------



## Heringherby (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> findest du das toll ?? oder irgendwie geil ??#q#q#q für den eigenverbrauch haha, frisst du ein jahr lang dauerhering. über manche kann man nur den kopfschütteln. traurig aber war.
> 
> mfg



@WolfsburgVirus:
Deine feine Wortwahl lässt ja tief blicken.
1. Ja, ich finde es toll hier in HS, weil das Heringsangeln so viel Spaß. macht.
2. Ja, ich esse den gefangenen Hering auch selbst das Jahr über. Hast Du etwas dagegen?

@alle
3. Dachte, schreib mal was im Board für alle, die demnächst hierher kommen, damit sie wissen was gerade so geht. Wollte mich eigentlich nicht für meine Fänge rechtfertigen müssen. Aber anscheinend ist die Berichterstattung der Lage vor Ort hier im Board nicht interessant genug.

@WolfsburgVirus: Bist ja anscheinend nächste Woche in HS. Dann geh bitte nicht an die Schleuse, ansonsten siehst Du dort viele Angler die jeden Tag weit mehr als meine Stückzahlen fangen.

@Alle: Aufgrund der persönlich negativen Reaktionen stelle ich die Nachrichten aus HS hiermit ein.

Daher ist dies nun die letzte Meldung aus HS von mir.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> @WolfsburgVirus:
> Deine feine Wortwahl lässt ja tief blicken.
> 1. Ja, ich finde es toll hier in HS, weil das Heringsangeln so viel Spaß. macht.
> 2. Ja, ich esse den gefangenen Hering auch selbst das Jahr über. Hast Du etwas dagegen?
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> @ "Angelprofessor":
> *Ich glaube meinen Geisteszustand kannst du nicht wirklich beurteilen|evil:. Nochmals, alles für den Eigenverbrauch. Es gibt halt Leute, die gerne Fisch bzw. Hering mögen. *
> 
> @Alle:
> Nun zum Wesentlichen. Heute nochmal 100 Heringe angelandet. Super Wetter die ganze Woche. Heute richtig wenig los auf den Plateaus und somit schön viel Platz.


 

#d *Heringherby, *
Dein Geisteszustand ist mir Wurst, du hast die Diagnose selbst gestellt mit deinem verhalten und deinen Art hier zu protzen. Ich esse gerne Fisch ein mal pro Woche ist Pflicht, bei der Herings Größe reichen zwei Stück pro Mahlzeit, wenn du drei Heringe pro Woche konsumierst sind es 156 Stück pro Jahr. Angenommen du brauchst zehn Heringe pro Woche, das macht 520 Stück pro Jahr. Normaler Mensch serviert Beilage oder Brot zum Fisch somit wird auch die durchschnit Familie zufrieden gestellt mit zehn Heringe pro Mahlzeit, Oder ???. 
Ich fahre in Frühling und in Herbst auf Heringsfang, habe zwei mal im Jahr meinen Spaß und frische Hering dazu. :s


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jungs,
ich denke nicht das man Herby so angreifen sollte, ich fragte nur was er damit macht, weil ich mir vorstellen kann das es doch eine geraume Zeit in Anspruch nimmt die Heringe fertig zu machen. Ob er nun die 1000 Stk selber isst oder verschenkt , ist doch egal.
Meckern kann man(n) doch lieber über die Fraktion die sich die großen blauen Tonnen vollstopfen und dann richtung Wolga fahren.
Ich für meinen Teil bin viel zu faul im Urlaub mehr als 100 Heringe verzehrfertig zu machen.
so und nun habt euch wieder lieb.
beste Grüße
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jungs,
> ich denke nicht das man Herby so angreifen sollte, ich fragte nur was er damit macht, weil ich mir vorstellen kann das es doch eine geraume Zeit in Anspruch nimmt die Heringe fertig zu machen. Ob er nun die 1000 Stk selber isst oder verschenkt , ist doch egal.
> Meckern kann man(n) doch lieber über die Fraktion die sich die großen blauen Tonnen vollstopfen und dann richtung Wolga fahren.
> *Ich für meinen Teil bin viel zu faul im Urlaub mehr als 100 Heringe verzehrfertig zu machen.*
> ...


 

Hei Carsten,#h

ich "faule Sau" bin noch nie über 50 Stück für die Rück-
reise gekommen.
Ist aber vermutlich dem Alter geschuldet.|supergri


----------



## Janis123 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo ich fahre jedes Jahr nach HS und geh dort im Sommer immer Hornhechte angeln.
gibt es stellen (außer die Schleuse) wo man gut fängt? 
Gruß Janis


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Heringherby schrieb:


> @WolfsburgVirus:
> Deine feine Wortwahl lässt ja tief blicken.
> 1. Ja, ich finde es toll hier in HS, weil das Heringsangeln so viel Spaß. macht.
> 2. Ja, ich esse den gefangenen Hering auch selbst das Jahr über. Hast Du etwas dagegen?
> ...



gut wortwahl ist bisschen doof gewesen, aber was ich nicht verstehe ist das fischen in massen. aber wie gesagt wenn alle selber wechhaust. also nichts für ungut. ich bin nur anders eingestellt wegen der fangmänge

und leider hast du recht das es viele gibt die da in mengen fangen um sie zu verkaufen. aber so ist das leider

mfg


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hehe finde ich schnuckelig das ganze thema*g* sorry aber ist doch so.muss doch wohl jeden selbst überlassen was er mit seinen fisch macht oder? ich fahre nach hs (söndervig)um auf forelle zu gehen  .habe letztes jahr glob knappe  130 lachsforrellen geangelt. und alle schön zu hause geräuchert und verkauft.  so fiinanziere ich mir meinen nächsten dk urlaub. vieleicht hat er genügend abnehmer in der familie die er versorgt. ihr wisst ja jäger und sammler.alles halb so wild  solange der fisch net weggeschmissen wird.weil das wäre net so pralle

 übrigends bei mir geht es am 12.5 los *freu*


----------



## hewi (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo HS-Fans,

was schätzt ihr aus Eurer Erfahrung, wie werden die Heringe noch da sein ?  Himmelfahrt ist 2 Wochen, gibt es da noch eine Chance auf einige Prachtstücke ?


----------



## Justhon (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jungs aus Hvide Sande, ich wollt euch nur auf einen vielleicht ganz interessanten Artikel im aktuellen _Stern_ hinweisen. 

Dort beschreibt der Autor einen Angelausflug nach HS, also eigentlich nichts besonderes und im Prinzip so wie man es schon mindestens 10 mal hier im AB gelesen hat.

Vielleicht findets jemand ja trotzdem ganz interessant, 

LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



			
				Forellenkiler;3615868[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]hehe finde ich schnuckelig das ganze thema*g**[/COLOR] sorry aber ist doch so.muss doch wohl jeden selbst überlassen was er mit seinen fisch macht oder? ich fahre nach hs (söndervig)um auf forelle zu gehen .habe letztes jahr glob knappe 130 lachsforrellen geangelt. und alle schön zu hause geräuchert und verkauft. so fiinanziere ich mir meinen nächsten dk urlaub. vieleicht hat er genügend abnehmer in der familie die er versorgt. ihr wisst ja jäger und sammler.alles halb so wild solange der fisch net weggeschmissen wird.weil das wäre net so pralle
> 
> übrigends bei mir geht es am 12.5 los *freu*


 


Ich dich,und deinen "Nick" auch*g*.


----------



## Costas (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hehe finde ich schnuckelig das ganze thema*g* sorry aber ist doch so.muss doch wohl jeden selbst überlassen was er mit seinen fisch macht oder? ich fahre nach hs (söndervig)um auf forelle zu gehen  .habe letztes jahr glob knappe  130 lachsforrellen geangelt. und alle schön zu hause geräuchert und verkauft.  so fiinanziere ich mir meinen nächsten dk urlaub. vieleicht hat er genügend abnehmer in der familie die er versorgt. ihr wisst ja jäger und sammler.alles halb so wild  solange der fisch net weggeschmissen wird.weil das wäre net so pralle
> 
> übrigends bei mir geht es am 12.5 los *freu*



@forellenkiller, alle

Ich finde, man darf die Put & Take-Seen nicht mit den öffentilch zugänglichen Angelplätzen vergleichen. Die Put & Takes sind in Dänemark privat organisiert. Der Besitzer entscheidet selbst, welche Regelungen er aufsetzt, Preise usw. Gibt es da keine Fangbegrenzung, dann sehe ich persönlich überhaupt kein Problem, auch den See zu leeren, wenn man für den Fisch eine Verwendung hat. Auch wenn daraus Gewinn kommen sollte.

Bei den öffentlichen Angelplätzen ist es ganz anders. Dänemark und besonders Hvide Sande/Westjütland gelten *noch* als ein Angelparadies, weil es einerseits reichlich Fisch zu fangen gibt, anderseits weil hier im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern grosse Freiheiten für das Angeln herrschen. Gerade das zieht viele Hobbyangler, Anfänger und "Profis" nach Dänemark. Werden diese Freiheiten missbraucht, dann werden strengere Regelungen kommen und die Fische werden weniger. 

Deswegen verstehe kann ich es nachvollziehen, wenn es hier im Forum die Mehrheit falsch findet, wenn einer 1000 Heringe pro Jahr mit nach Hause nimmt. Klar, es gibt bestimmt auch "schlimmere" Fälle. 

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h
Costas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Deswegen verstehe kann ich es nachvollziehen, wenn es hier im Forum die Mehrheit falsch findet, wenn einer 1000 Heringe pro Jahr mit nach Hause nimmt. Klar, es gibt bestimmt auch "schlimmere" Fälle.
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Norden #h
> Costas


 hi Costas. klar 1000 stück sind schon ne menge. aber im verhältnis zu sehr vielen anderen noch sehr wenig.  ich habe da schon leute gesehen die hatten ihre fänge in den eisfächern unter dem angelladen. nicht eins nicht 2 ,habe sie mitgezählt 8 stück .. was denkst du passt da an hering rein. ich finde solang man die fische wirklich selber verwertet und nicht wegschmeisst sind 1000 net viel. und wenn ihr jute tage in hs habt sind innerhalb von ne stunde 100 im sack.naja ok in letzter zeit sind da sehr viele angler aus osteuropäischen länder aufgetaucht und benehmen sich wie....  schmeissen kreuz und quer nicht schön wenn man daneben steht. und die angeln auf deubel komm raus..da sind 1000 nix. 

 möchte natürlich nicht jeden über 1 kamm scheren.. gibt genau so umsichtige deutsche. aber verstehe deine ansicht costa



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich dich,und deinen "Nick" auch*g*.



 jaja *gg* wen es bei der anmeldung  gefunzt hätte.. würde der nick ja Forellenkiller heissen. ging aber net:c


----------



## Justhon (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> @forellenkiller, alle
> 
> Ich finde, man darf die Put & Take-Seen nicht mit den öffentilch zugänglichen Angelplätzen vergleichen. Die Put & Takes sind in Dänemark privat organisiert. Der Besitzer entscheidet selbst, welche Regelungen er aufsetzt, Preise usw. Gibt es da keine Fangbegrenzung, dann sehe ich persönlich überhaupt kein Problem, auch den See zu leeren, wenn man für den Fisch eine Verwendung hat. Auch wenn daraus Gewinn kommen sollte.
> 
> ...




Top Statement! #6

Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich sehe/lese/höre wie sogenannte "Angler" praktisch ganze Heringsschwärme, schlampig abgeknüppelt und halbtot in Plastikwannen mit nach Hause schleppen. Für mich hat das ganze auch was mit Respekt vor dem Fisch zu tun, geschweige denn den von Costas angesprochenen Respekt vor dem Angelrevier an sich. 

Solang es aber so große Freiheiten in Sachen Fischerei gibt (die meiner Meinung nach in DK nun mal da sind, und das auch zurecht!) gibts immer wieder Leute die diese missbrauchen. Verbote und ähnliches werden da allerdings nicht helfen, aber wie sollen diese angesprochenen Angler sonst zur Vernunft kommen?

Bevor sich jemand angegriffen fühlt, ich meine jetzt NICHT alle Heringsangler, sondern nur solche, die unverhältnismäßig mit Fisch&Angelplatz umgehen!

LG


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> @forellenkiller, alle
> 
> Ich finde, man darf die Put & Take-Seen nicht mit den öffentilch zugänglichen Angelplätzen vergleichen. Die Put & Takes sind in Dänemark privat organisiert. Der Besitzer entscheidet selbst, welche Regelungen er aufsetzt, Preise usw. *Gibt es da keine Fangbegrenzung, dann sehe ich persönlich überhaupt kein Problem, auch den See zu leeren, wenn man für den Fisch eine Verwendung hat. Auch wenn daraus Gewinn kommen sollte.*
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

da sind wir ausnahmsweise mal nicht einer Meinung. Ob freies Gewässer,oder kommerzielles,die Kreatur bleibt gleich.
Wenn ich so viel gefangen habe,um meinen eigenen Bedarf zu decken,dann ist bei mir schluss.
Alles andere hat in meinen Augen mit Waidgerechtigkeit nichts zu tun.:m


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> @forellenkiller, alle
> 
> Ich finde, man darf die Put & Take-Seen nicht mit den öffentilch zugänglichen Angelplätzen vergleichen. Die Put & Takes sind in Dänemark privat organisiert. Der Besitzer entscheidet selbst, welche Regelungen er aufsetzt, Preise usw. Gibt es da keine Fangbegrenzung, dann sehe ich persönlich überhaupt kein Problem, auch den See zu leeren, wenn man für den Fisch eine Verwendung hat. Auch wenn daraus Gewinn kommen sollte.
> 
> ...


 

|wavey:Bravo Costas,
das ist richtige einstellung und nur so können die Freiheiten und Angelerlebnis noch lange bewahrt werden.#g

Gruß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## goeddoek (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Kinnings, da gibt's nichts zu diskutieren. Als Lyst- oder Fritidsfisker *darf* man den Fang nicht verkaufen #h

"Som lyst- og fritidsfisker må du ikke sælge din fangst."

> http://naturerhverv.fvm.dk/lyst-_og_fritidsfiskeri.aspx?ID=16471


Klasse finde ich übrigens wieder die "ja,aber die anderen"-Argumentation #d Wenn jemand mehr fängt, als er für den Eigenbedarf braucht, ist er für mich ein .... nee, das schreib ich lieber nicht. Dabei ist egal, welches Kennzeichen am Auto hängt  :m


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

heh ob ich des darf oder net. mir wurscht*gg* net bös gemeint.

 aber sein wir dochmal ehrlich.  ich globe  die leute die hier gepostet haben . die schwindeln ein wenig^^ die warten das ganze jahr über fahren nach hs um heringe zu fangen und machen nach 25 stück schluss??nöö glob ich net. realisch ist so 60 stück am tag. jetzt rechnen wir mal hoch die gehen jeden tag angeln macht ca 360 stück in der woche +- ka wieviel 360 stück essen die doch auch net alleine. die werden auch verteilt bei bekannten familie und so weiter.  aber heringsangeln ist mir eh zu stressig zumindestens in hs^^

und wenn ich nach dk fahre möchte ich selber auch meine forellen fangen..

und wenn ich aus dem forellensee 200 stück mitnehmen würde.  wenn jemand nen lauf hat und in 4 std 20 stück zieht.. setzt er auch net nach 2 stück alle wieder zurück. das brauch mir keiner zu erzählen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Kinnings, da gibt's nichts zu diskutieren. Als Lyst- oder Fritidsfisker *darf* man den Fang nicht verkaufen #h
> 
> "Som lyst- og fritidsfisker må du ikke sælge din fangst."
> 
> ...


 


Da kann ich nur sagen: |good:


----------



## Costas (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Kinnings, da gibt's nichts zu diskutieren. Als Lyst- oder Fritidsfisker *darf* man den Fang nicht verkaufen #h
> 
> "Som lyst- og fritidsfisker må du ikke sælge din fangst."
> 
> ...



REGELUNG: Die Regelungen sind natürlich einzuhalten. Ich dachte diese Regelung betrifft nicht die Put & Takes, da man dort keinen staatl. Angelschein (lystfiskertegn) haben muss. Man ist also kein "lystfisker", sondern ein gesetzloser Räuber. Liege ich da falsch? 

MORALISCHER GESICHTPUNKT: Ist es nicht das gleiche, wenn man 10 Fische direkt bei einer Zucht kauft und töten lässt mit dem Zweck zur Verarbeitung und Weiterverkauf? Ich denke, solange die Fische in den Put & Takes waidgerecht getötet werden, ist es kein Problem. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Forellenkiler

 mal ganz ernsthaft,
ich esse gern Fisch aller Art ( essbaren)
Wenn Ihr zu zweit 1000 Heringe im Jahr schafft, dann ziehe ich den Hut, allerdings fällt es mit schwer das zu glauben.
Die Truppen mit den blauen Tonnen, naja es geht halt immer noch schlimmer, ob das der Maßstab sein kann? Meiner nicht.
Wenn ich die Zeit hochrechne bist Du rund um die Uhr nur mit Heringen beschäftigt, es gibt glaube ich noch mehr.
Was Dänen über solch Tun solltest Du mal nachdenken. Norwegen hat schon Grenzen gesetzt, wann kommt es in HS? Brauchen/ wollen wir das?
Willst Du das?
Gruß A.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Forellenkiler
> 
> mal ganz ernsthaft,
> ich esse gern Fisch aller Art ( essbaren)
> ...


ähm möchte dich net angreifen.. aber sorry ich bin kein heringsangler^^ solltest eventuell mal alle berichte lesen. ich hatte nur meine meinung dazu geschrieben ..mir ist die heringsangelei zu stressig .. wenn du leute nebe dir hast die nur rechts und links werfen. macht des keinen spass. ich habe lediglich gesagt das dies machbar ist .. und solange jemand den fisch verwertet ist es für mich ok.  ich fahre mittlerweile schon 15 jahre nach söndervig da war der tourismus noch net so ausgepregt wie jetzt. da habe ich leute gesehen die haben bissel mehr als 1000 heringe abtranspotiert.  aber finde des schon  lustig wen jemand anderer meinung  ist als andere.  da wird man gleich als buhmann abgestempelt.^^ naja ich kann damit leben. andere leute fühlen sich sofort angegriffen und posten dann hier nix mehr .. nur weil man ein paar fische mehr fängt  als man selber verwertet. und ich globe keinen das er nicht schon mehr fische gefangen hat als er sellber gegessen hat. sorry ist leider so.

 costas argumente kann  ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## goeddoek (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Costas #h




Costas schrieb:


> REGELUNG: Ich dachte diese Regelung betrifft nicht die Put & Takes, da man dort keinen staatl. Angelschein (lystfiskertegn) haben muss.



Nein, da liegst Du absolut nicht falsch. Ich hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen: " als Angler, der einen der o.g. Scheine gekauft hat." :m

Bei P&T sieht das anders aus, da könnte man den Fisch verkaufen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hej Costas #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Trotzdem könnte man die Frage stellen,ob alles erlaubte
auch moralisch ist.:m


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnte man die Frage stellen,ob alles erlaubte
> auch moralisch ist.:m



*Amen*#h


----------



## Costas (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnte man die Frage stellen,ob alles erlaubte
> auch moralisch ist.:m



Sicherlich, nicht alles erlaubte ist auch moralisch. 

Ich finde z.B. überhaupt den Betrieb von einigen Put & Takes moralisch stark bedenklich. Es sind einige Betreiber hier, die nur auf Profit los sind. Sie machen nichts (oder viel zu wenig) für den Erhalt einer guten Wasserqualität. Das führt dazu, dass man morgen früh die toten Fische von der Oberfläche schnell entfernen muss, bevor die Gäste kommen. Dann wirft man noch ein Paar 100kgs frischen Fisch rein, die Gäste lesen wie viel Fisch man einsetzt, kaufen Karten, manche fangen gut, andere weniger und am nächsten Tag geht das Ganze wieder los. #q


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Sicherlich, nicht alles erlaubte ist auch moralisch.
> 
> Ich finde z.B. überhaupt den Betrieb von einigen Put & Takes moralisch stark bedenklich. Es sind einige Betreiber hier, die nur auf Profit los sind. Sie machen nichts (oder viel zu wenig) für den Erhalt einer guten Wasserqualität. Das führt dazu, dass man morgen früh die toten Fische von der Oberfläche schnell entfernen muss, bevor die Gäste kommen. Dann wirft man noch ein Paar 100kgs frischen Fisch rein, die Gäste lesen wie viel Fisch man einsetzt, kaufen Karten, manche fangen gut, andere weniger und am nächsten Tag geht das Ganze wieder los. #q



 liegt ja net nur an der wasser qualität sondern an manche angler. die sehen oh grosse forellen machen, drillings haken drauf und versuchen den fisc zu reissen. kein wunder das die dann kaputt gehen. bzw verpilzen. 
  aber manche forellenanlagen sind halt unterste kanone.


----------



## fischflotz (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Man jetzt wirds ja wieder grundsätzlich hier, wie jedes Jahr.#d
Wer Forellenkiller verurteilt, der verurteilt generell die P & T-Seen. So lange diese Seen erlaubt sind, kann man Forellenkiller nicht dafür verurteilen seine Fische weiterzuverkaufen. Man züchtet Forellen um sie in einen See zu werfen und sie dann zu angeln. Es ist als wenn ich mir erst ein Schwein fangen müsste um mir ein Schaschlik zu machen. Das kann man alles sehen wie man will.
Die Rechnerei wieviel Heringe man braucht führt zu Nichts. Der Eine ist mehr der Andere mehr. Manche haben eine große Familie. Ich habe bisher in HS nur eiinen Angler gesehen der offensichtlich mehr als genug gefangen hatte. Die meisten Angler in HS sind doch OK. Ich muß dazu sagen ich stehe nie direkt an der Schleuse.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Forellenkiler

sorry für die Verwechslung:m falschen Namen erwischt.

M.E. hat der Fang zum Zwecke des Verkaufs nix mit Moral zutun, sondern mit gewerblicher Tätigkeit und hier noch dazu mit Zollformalitäten.
Gegen wieviele Rechtsvorschriften Du damit verstößt, ist Dir sicher unklar, außerdem kommt hier noch das Lebensmittelrecht zum tragen. Umsatzsteuer dito
Herzlich Glückwunsch wenn's schief geht
Gruß A.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Forellenkiler
> 
> sorry für die Verwechslung:m falschen Namen erwischt.
> 
> ...



 löl moral apostel wa??(liebgemeint) sorry aber  wie will das jemand beweisen?? und ausserdem ist in de   das net verboten*gg*  lebensmittelschein vorhanden ..gewerbe vorhanden..möglichkeiten bzw ausnahme raum vorhanden. ich finde des so geil das ihr immer gleich die leute abstempelt wollt und hier den grossen moral apostel spielt.  sorry .. ihr kennt die leute garnicht. und du musst mir das erstmal beweisen an der grenze |supergri|supergri|supergri das dies net für eigengebrauch ist.



 aber wir sind schon sehr lange vom thema  abgeschweift.*gg*


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

wenn Du das alles hast, ist doch alles Ok:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn Du das alles hast, ist doch alles Ok:m
> Gruß A.


sorry für den edit.

 joo alles da.  habe ja selber keine lust mich in die nesseln zu setzen. 

 so und am 12.5-19.5 fahre ich   nach söndervig und fange meine forellen*gg*


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Na dann guten Fang
Dann mache ich um Söndervig nen Bogen, da ist ja dann kein Fisch mehr|supergri


----------



## magi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

vor einiger Zeit verfolgte ich dieses Thema als stiller Leser und war Ende Mai/Anfang Juni 2011 selbst 2 Wochen in HS und hab mir mein eigenens Bild gemacht..Dieser Threat bzw. insbesondere die Meinung einzelner bezüglich tolerabler Fangmengen ruft mir das Szenario wieder ins Gedächnis. Dazu kommt der "unkomplizierte Umgang" mit den Heringen und Hornhechten vor Ort.. Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe mich noch nie als Angler für unser Tun und Handeln geschämt, aber das da Erlebte war ein für ich ein absolutes Negativbeispiel. Wie kann es sein, dass von 100 Anglern bestenfalls 5 Ihre Fische zumindest betäuben und erst dann in den Eimer/Kühlbox packen. Hornhechte werden auch gerne lebend in den viel zu kleinen Drahtsetzkescher gepackt..Müll überall!! Fragt man mal nach wird oft gesagt, die Schuppen seien ein Problem-mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten doch eh mit "Sperrmüll tauglichem Gerät" unterwegs sind kann das doch kein Argument sein!!Ich wette, dass auch hier einige Vollarschlöcher am Werk sind, die Ihren Fisch genauso behandeln. Also jeder, der so mit seinem Fang umgeht darf sich gerne angesprochen fühlen!! Hoffe, dass die Dänen da bald mal entsprechende Regelungen finden und in Folge dessen dann wahrscheinlich hier seitenlang über ggf. verschärfte Regelungen geweint wird. Schade für diejenigen, die sich mit Augenmaß verhalten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



magi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vor einiger Zeit verfolge ich dieses Thema als stiller Leser und war Ende Mai/Anfang Juni 2011 selbst 2 Wochen in HS und hab mir mein eigenens Bild gemacht..Dieser Threat bzw. insbesondere die Meinung einzelner bezüglich tolerabler Fangmengen ruft mir das Szenario wieder ins Gedächnis. Dazu kommt der "unkomplizierte Umgang" mit den Heringen und Hornhechten vor Ort.. Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe mich noch nie als Angler für unser Tun und Handeln geschämt, aber das da Erlebte war ein für ich ein absolutes Negativbeispiel. Wie kann es sein, dass von 100 Anglern bestenfalls 5 Ihre Fische zumindest betäuben und erst dann in den Eimer/Kühlbox packen. Hornhechte werden auch gerne lebend in den viel zu kleinen Drahtsetzkescher gepackt..Müll überall!! Fragt man mal nach wird oft gesagt, die Schuppen seien ein Problem-mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten doch eh mit "Sperrmüll tauglichem Gerät" unterwegs sind kann das doch kein Argument sein!!Ich wette, dass auch hier einige Vollarschlöcher am Werk sind, die Ihren Fisch genauso behandeln. Also jeder, der so mit seinem Fang umgeht darf sich gerne angesprochen fühlen!!* Hoffe, dass die Dänen da bald mal entsprechende Regelungen finden und in Folge dessen dann wahrscheinlich hier seitenlang über ggf. verschärfte Regelungen geweint wird.* Schade für diejenigen, die sich mit Augenmaß verhalten.


 

Diese Hoffnung wurde bereits von einigen Boardies geäußert.
Aber die Dänen sind halt ein zu gutmütiges Volk.|rolleyes Glaube nicht,dass sich so schnell etwas ändern wird.Zumal diese Zustände ja auch durch die Dänen selbst forciert werden,
siehe das Heringsfestival,wo Gesocks aus halb Europa ange-
lockt wird.
Und dank der offenen Grenzen ist doch auch jedem Fleischmacher die Türe geöffnet.#q


----------



## jottweebee (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ganz oben auf jeder hier aufgerufenen Seite steht

*Das Anglerboard*.

Nach meiner Meinung sollte sich hier, im Anglerboard, auch nur der äußern, der als Angler bereit ist, die Grundsätze der Weidgerechtigkeit zu beachtet.
Sonst ist er kein Angler !!!

|krach:

In HS haben auch schon Dänen neben mir geangelt, für die Weidgerechtigkeit (sportsånd) ein Fremdwort war.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

jop es gibt überall solche und solche angler.

  wie gesagt das waidgerechte ist ausschlaggebend in erster linie dem fisch einen würdevollen tod zu gewähren.und sich nicht lange quälen lassen.ich habe das schonmal vor 4 jahren gemacht. da habe ich nen heringsangler den einmer geklaut und die lebenden heringe wieder in den fjord geschmissen.man hat der sich geärgert*gg* zum  glück bin ich keine mimose^^ der hat die nötigten tackte zu hören bekommen. aber ka ob der mich verstanden hatte. war so ne komische sprache net dänisch und net deutsch*fg*


----------



## LutzLutz (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

so nun eine aktuelle meldung aus hvide sande...
gestern 70 heringe gefangen. meine einzigen in diesem urlaub!!!! gestern war es eher zäh mit den heringen.
abends war ich dann noch brandung. insgesamt hab ich 9 platten erwischt wobei nur 5 mitgekommen sind. die größte hatte 43 cm.

heute will mein kollege sich noch 40 heringe fangen und dann wollen wir gegen abend nochmal forellensee.

mfg 
lutz


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> so nun eine aktuelle meldung aus hvide sande...
> gestern 70 heringe gefangen. meine einzigen in diesem urlaub!!!! gestern war es eher zäh mit den heringen.
> abends war ich dann noch brandung. insgesamt hab ich 9 platten erwischt wobei nur 5 mitgekommen sind. die größte hatte 43 cm.
> 
> ...



oha das geht ja. wo hast die platten gefangen ?

wir düsen ja übermorgen los, ich hoffe wird nicht zu kalt für heringe hihi

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> oha das geht ja. wo hast die platten gefangen ?
> 
> wir düsen ja übermorgen los, ich hoffe wird nicht zu kalt für heringe hihi
> 
> mfg


 

Für die dünnen Heringe wohl nicht.|supergri


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für die dünnen Heringe wohl nicht.|supergri



hmmmmmmmmm:m


----------



## Costas (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Letzten Mittwoch hatten wir 23°C. Diesen Sonntag früh sollen es 0°C werden, mit wenig Schnee. Man kann nicht sagen, das Wetter ist  langweilig in DK.

Fabi, zieh Dich warm an.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Letzten Mittwoch hatten wir 23°C. *Diesen Sonntag früh sollen es 0°C werden, mit wenig Schnee.* Man kann nicht sagen, das Wetter ist langweilig in DK.
> 
> Fabi, zieh Dich warm an.


 


Zum Glück hast Du ja einen Schlittenhund zu Hause.:m


----------



## Brassenkönig (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Fahr morgen auch nach HS, schön dass in der Brandung bisschen was geht #6. Wie siehts denn momentan mit dem Horni aus? Wollte die eigentlich ordentlich befischen, aber wenns wirklich so kühl ist wird wohl nächste Woche nicht mehr viel los sein in der Hinsicht oder :/. Laut wetter.com soll es tagsüber überwiegend sonnig bei temps um die 10 ° sein, hoffe da geht trotzdem was :g


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Letzten Mittwoch hatten wir 23°C. Diesen Sonntag früh sollen es 0°C werden, mit wenig Schnee. Man kann nicht sagen, das Wetter ist  langweilig in DK.
> 
> Fabi, zieh Dich warm an.



also das geht ja garnicht. ich wollte doch mir die hände nicht mehr abfrieren. das doch echt zum kotzen. da beisst ja kein barsch

mfg#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> also das geht ja garnicht. ich wollte doch mir die hände nicht mehr abfrieren. das doch echt zum kotzen.* da beisst ja kein barsch*
> 
> mfg#q


 

Auf das kleine Würmchen bestimmt nicht.|supergri


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Auf das kleine Würmchen bestimmt nicht.|supergri



das ne riesencobra


----------



## fischflotz (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

In knapp 2 Std. geht es los. Ab nach Hvide Sande.:vik:


----------



## Brassenkönig (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> In knapp 2 Std. geht es los. Ab nach Hvide Sande.:vik:



Bei mir auch #6. Allen HS'lern viel Petri :vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Bin schon auf halben weg ^^


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Kleine Info zu Otto,

er ist noch nicht operiert,wird vermutlich noch 3 Tage dauern.
Im Augenblick futtert er eine Linsensuppe mit Blick auf das sonnenbeschienene Kreuzfahrtschiff "Aida".
So gut möchte ich es auch mal haben.|uhoh:


----------



## fischflotz (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Sind dann also gestern angekommen. Wir waren kurz was einkaufen. Dabei haben wir einen kurzen Blick auf die Schleuse werfen können. War nicht viel los. Ich konnte noch nicht angeln, da mich eine Hexenschuß noch geärgert hat.
Heute morgrn war ich alleine los. In 3,5 Std hab ich doch glatt 11 Heringe erlegen können.#d  Aber mein Rücken hat durchgehalten und ich war endlich mal wieder angeln (2. mal dies Jahr). Am späten Nachmittag war ich noch mal mit meinen Bruder los. Ergebnis: Bruder=0; Ich=1. 12 Heringe in insgesammt 5 Std.|uhoh:. Zwischendurch auch mal auf Hornhecht probiert - Nichts.
Insgesammt wurde auf der Seeseite nicht besonders gefangen. Fjordseite weis ich leider nicht.
Naja dann hoffe ich mal auf Morgen. Hauptsache angeln.:vik:


----------



## porscher (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

das hört sich nicht so gut an. liegt wohl am wetterumschwung. ich bin wieder am 22. Mai vor Ort.


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

War heute nachmittag mal kurz an der Schleuse aber nur zum schauen, da haben die eig ganz gefangen und einige eimer waren schon ganz gut gefüllt#6. Werds morgen wohl mal in der Brandung versuchen, bin gespannt


----------



## Tagger (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Geh mal auf die Fjordseite.
Die Heringe haben abgeleicht und wollen raus.
Wir haben heute morgen zu Dritt ca. 400 Stück verhaftet.

Und es dürfen auch nicht alle Tore offen sein. Und um einen guten Platz zu bekommen heisst es früh aufstehen. Wir waren um 5:30 Uhr da und das war schon fast zu spät.

Wir standen an dem schmalen Stück direkt an der roten Hütte. Da ist werfen für Ungeübte aber ein bisschen Kacke


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> War heute nachmittag mal kurz an der Schleuse aber nur zum schauen, da haben die eig ganz gefangen und einige eimer waren schon ganz gut gefüllt#6. Werds morgen wohl mal in der Brandung versuchen, bin gespannt


 

Laut Windfinder sollten bis Donnerstag gute Bedingungen
herrschen. Danach wird es deutlich rauher.


----------



## fischflotz (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Tagger schrieb:


> Geh mal auf die Fjordseite.
> Die Heringe haben abgeleicht und wollen raus.
> Wir haben heute morgen zu Dritt ca. 400 Stück verhaftet.
> 
> ...


Ich kann schon gerade auswerfen, auch mit nem Hindernis im Rücken. Aber wenn man den Atem des Angelnachbarn riechen kann, ne das is mir alles zu eng. 
5:30 da? Wann seit ihr aufgestanden? Mir reichts wenn der Wecker sonst um 4:45 klingelt. Ich war um 9:30 am Hafen.
Mir geht es mehr um den Spass. Mit 150 St. hätte ich ja auch schon genug und Heringsangeln wäre für mich dann schon vorbei.
Trotzdem dickes Petri an dich und deine Kollegen.


----------



## krebs_h (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Angelfreunde, wir (3 Mann) waren jetzt ein Woche in HS.
Sonnabend Nachmittag angekommen bei 6° und Regen :-(.
Heringsfestival noch voll im gange. Abends nach den Regen sind wir noch kurz an die Schleuse an der Seeseite Fänge 4/17/24 da machen ein paar Meter schon was aus und jede Menge Hänger mit Totalabrissen :c. Sontag abend haben wir es in der Brandung versucht einer 3 Platten, 2 gerade massig.
Montag Forellenteich Sondervig Sonnenschein satt und keinen Biss :c
Dienstag Kutterangeln mit der preisgünstigen Solea, extra früh aufgestanden (3 Uhr), Wunschplätzte am Heck waren schon weg |gr:
Dann eine wellige Ausfahrt zum Angelrevier, einige hatten wohl Bolemie, kotz und brech #d
Dann waren wir endlich da und fingen (3 Mann) je 2 Dorsche :vik: von 40cm bis 62 cm :cdas ist ein stolzer Preis für den Fisch, bei den anderen sah es nicht anders aus |gr:
Mittwoch abend wollten wir auf Hering an der Schleuse, war auch nicht sehr erfolgreich, ein paar waren es aber nicht genug ( zu dritt ca. 20).
Am Donnerstag wollten wir es endlich wissen, standen um 3 Uhr früh auf um an der Schleuse die besten Plätze zu bekommen, wir waren nicht die ersten, aber es war genug Platz, mit Deutschen und Russen (die auch deutsch schimpfen konnten), die Schleuse war voll geöffnet, angeln fast unmöglich, gegen 5.30 Uhr wurde die Schleuse weitestgehend geschlossen und das angeln konnte beginnen! Erst Heringe ohne ende, jeder Wurf mindestens einer, max. 3, bei beginnender Dämmerung oder zunehmender Helligkeit wurden die Heringe weniger und es wurden Hornhechte gerissen!|gr: Am Haken im Maul hatte ich ca. 3, der Rest beim einkurbeln. Viele legen es auf Hornhechtreissen an, auch die Osteuropäischen Mitangler, die auch keine Skrupel haben über andere Angeln zu werfen. Nach 2 Stunden hatten wir genug von allem ( auch vom Fisch) und sind abgehauen zum saubermachen.  Was für eine langwierige arbeit für 40 Heringe und 15 Hornis, ich weiß nicht wie die anderen das machen#c.
Am Freitag waren wir noch in Klegod am Forellenteich und haben in ca. 4h zu dritt 5 Lachsforellen von 65 - 70 cm gefangen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

So endlich wieder HS. Sind gestern angekommen da haben ich aber nicht mehr viel gemacht ausser Schlaf nach geholt. Heute Mittag dann erst mal nach Kott und Angelschein holen. Dannach noch kurz Spaziergang durchen Hafen, Heringe wurd nicht viel gefangen immer mal wieder, aber teilweise waren die Eimer doch schon recht voll jedenfalls auf der Fjordseite. Hornies wurden auf der Meerseite auch paar gerissen, Heringe waren weniger dort zusehen. So ab 17uhr bin ich dann an strand gegangen um paar Fische zu erwischen, mit erfolg nach einer 1std. konnte ich 7 gute platten bis 37cm mitnehmen danach war weniger los, nur noch 2 untermassige. Morgen werd ich mal Vormittages paar Heringe fangen und Abends geht es wieder in die Brandung. 

@Jürgen was das gegen wenn ich HS Aktuell weiter führe???

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> So endlich wieder HS. Sind gestern angekommen da haben ich aber nicht mehr viel gemacht ausser Schlaf nach geholt. Heute Mittag dann erst mal nach Kott und Angelschein holen. Dannach noch kurz Spaziergang durchen Hafen, Heringe wurd nicht viel gefangen immer mal wieder, aber teilweise waren die Eimer doch schon recht voll jedenfalls auf der Fjordseite. Hornies wurden auf der Meerseite auch paar gerissen, Heringe waren weniger dort zusehen. So ab 17uhr bin ich dann an strand gegangen um paar Fische zu erwischen, mit erfolg nach einer 1std. konnte ich 7 gute platten bis 37cm mitnehmen danach war weniger los, nur noch 2 untermassige. Morgen werd ich mal Vormittages paar Heringe fangen und Abends geht es wieder in die Brandung.
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

ich werde mich über jeden weiteren Bericht freuen,egal ob du,oder ein anderer Kollege seine Erfahrungen weiter gibt.
Es profitiert doch jeder davon.:m
Wünsche gute Fänge.#6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, 

Sind ebent von der Schleuse zurück gekommen, wir waren zu dirtt da und haben eine Halben Eimer Heringe gefangen und ein Hornhecht erwischt.  Auf der Meersseite sind die wie die blöden am Hornhechtreissen. Wetter ist Traumhaft Sonnen pur ca. 10*C und  Wind aus Westen. Nachher werd ich noch mal in die Brandung gehen. 


gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So haben gerade die Heringe von gestern verspeist-legger.#6
Mein Bruder und ich waren heute wieder am Hafen. Um ca. 11:30 Uhr haben wir an der Seeseite ( aber weit weg vom Getümmel) Platz gefunden. Es gab immer wieder Phasen wo nichts ging, aber auch Phasen wo es super lief. Ich habe zwischendurch versucht einen Hornhecht mit Pose zu verhaften. Einer konnte sich per Hechtsprung vom Haken befreien und einen hab ich verhaftet. Beim saubermachen war einer, der hatte ca. 12 Hornis und 0 Heringe. Apropos Heringe, mein Bruder hatte 30 und ich 40. Wir haben gegen 15:30 Uhr zufrieden eingepackt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> So haben gerade die Heringe von gestern verspeist-legger.#6
> Mein Bruder und ich waren heute wieder am Hafen. Um ca. 11:30 Uhr haben wir an der Seeseite ( aber weit weg vom Getümmel) Platz gefunden. Es gab immer wieder Phasen wo nichts ging, aber auch Phasen wo es super lief. Ich habe zwischendurch versucht einen Hornhecht mit Pose zu verhaften. Einer konnte sich per Hechtsprung vom Haken befreien und einen hab ich verhaftet. Beim saubermachen war einer,* der hatte ca. 12 Hornis und 0 Heringe*. Apropos Heringe, mein Bruder hatte 30 und ich 40. Wir haben gegen 15:30 Uhr zufrieden eingepackt.


 

Kein Problem,beide Fischarten lassen sich durchaus selektiv beangeln. Solltest du Fabi dort an der Schleuse treffen,er wird es bestätigen.:m

PS. Er fängt selektiv gar nichts.|supergri


----------



## Twister_Jigger (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Obwohl ich erst um April in HS war, habe ich irgendwie wieder das innige Verlangen danach, mich ins Auto zu setzen und gen Norden zu fahren. Mal schauen, ob sich dat dieses Jahr noch einrichten lässt. Ansonsten wird´s erst wieder 2013 was und dann muss mich jemand dahin bringen :q!

Grüße


----------



## LutzLutz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ krebs h: probiers mal mit gemütlichkeit, mit ruhe und gemütlichkeit ....ich war zur gleichen zeit wie du in hvide sande und habe innerhalb kürzester zeit meine heringe zusammengehabt und nur 3 hornies gerissen.
auch forellensee und brandung war immer wieder schön und erfolgreich....
du findest auch mittags top plätze zum angeln und fängst genauso gut.!!
ausschlafen, frühstücken, duschen und langsam zum angeln. es soll ja auch urlaub sein...
und zur solea ist nur zur erwähnen dass es wohl bekannt ist und auch vom angelladen ganz offen gesagt wird, dass die 10 std. sich nicht lohnen. auf den 14 std. haben die sich belackt mit dorschen!!

@ carpfreak: anscheinend haben meine tipps bzg. brandung ja geholfen.?? oder???


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Kein Problem,beide Fischarten lassen sich durchaus selektiv beangeln*. Solltest du Fabi dort an der Schleuse treffen,er wird es bestätigen.:m
> 
> PS. Er fängt selektiv gar nichts.|supergri


Genau das wollte ich damit (12 Hornis, 0 Heringe) sagen. Das er nur auf Hornis geangelt hat. Sorry wenn ich zu kompliziert schreibe.


----------



## Brassenkönig (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Soo war gestern Abend mal kurz für 2 stündchen in der Brandung, war vlt ein bisschen sehr windstill und die Stelle war nicht so der Bringer wie ich leider zu spät gemerkt hab. Für 5 maßige Platten hats trotzdem gereicht, werds heute Abend wohl wieder probieren aber andere Stelle, morgen dann auf Hering und/oder Horni#6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> @ krebs h: probiers mal mit gemütlichkeit, mit ruhe und gemütlichkeit ....ich war zur gleichen zeit wie du in hvide sande und habe innerhalb kürzester zeit meine heringe zusammengehabt und nur 3 hornies gerissen.
> auch forellensee und brandung war immer wieder schön und erfolgreich....
> du findest auch mittags top plätze zum angeln und fängst genauso gut.!!
> ausschlafen, frühstücken, duschen und langsam zum angeln. es soll ja auch urlaub sein...
> ...


 
Hey Lutzlutz, 

Ja hab ich muss heut nur früher los ab 19uhr ging gar nichts mehr. 

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## porscher (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

kann jemand gute strandabschnitte fürs brandungsangeln empfehlen? ich bin am 22 mai vor ort und möchte meine haus bzw. ortswahl danach ausrichten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



porscher schrieb:


> kann jemand gute strandabschnitte fürs brandungsangeln empfehlen? ich bin am 22 mai vor ort und möchte meine haus bzw. ortswahl danach ausrichten.


 


Schon mal was von Eigenrecherche gehört? #q
Jedes mal die ähnlich dusseligen Fragen (wie läufts,was geht ,beisst was,).
Von dir ist noch nie ein für andere produktives Posting
gekommen.Aber abgreifen ist ja wohl cool.:e:e:e


----------



## Norgeguide (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ohohohoh,ruhig Brauner,
sind ja mal scharfe töne hier.
Man darf sich ärgern aber nicht beleidigent werden,
obwohl ich es eigentlich genau so sehe.
Aber der Ton macht die Musik.
Gruß Norgeguide


----------



## Brassenkönig (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Soo komm grad von meiner Brandungssession nr 2 . Heute mal nen neuen Strand angetestet, bin ganz zufrieden. Konnte ca. 15 Platten rausholen, davon 6 Gute zum mitnehmen, die Größte 42 cm#6. War leider viel Kinderstube unterwegs, aber ja auch kein schlechtes Zeichen. Bisschen genervt hat der zum Teil recht starke Seitenwind, wodurch die Bisserkennung natürlich erschwert war. Alles in Allem bin ich aber ganz zufrieden. Morgen gehts dann wohl auf Hering #6


----------



## porscher (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Eigenrecherche gehört? #q
> Jedes mal die ähnlich dusseligen Fragen (wie läufts,was geht ,beisst was,).
> Von dir ist noch nie ein für andere produktives Posting
> gekommen.Aber abgreifen ist ja wohl cool.:e:e:e


was soll denn das jetzt? ich habe nur freundlich gefragt und dich NICHT persönlich um deinen rat gebeten.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hi ihrs^^

 also mein haus nach dem strandabschnitt zu buchen wäre für mich naja net so toll. bist du net flexibel??

 und einfach mal abends am strand spazieren gehen . da wirst auf den ein oder anderen angler treffen der dir gute tipps geben kann.  wie gesagt brandungs angeln und heringsangeln ist net so meine sache..  ich bin mehr fürs grobe. fürs forellenangeln*gg* bin ab samstag vor ort. und mal schauen was an den teichen so geht^^

 gruss Forellenkiler(aka der dortmunder)


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



porscher schrieb:


> was soll denn das jetzt? ich habe nur freundlich gefragt und dich NICHT persönlich um deinen rat gebeten.


 

Selbstkritik also auch nicht vorhanden. |rolleyes
Von wem wolltest du denn gerne eine persönliche
Antwort bekommen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> ohohohoh,ruhig Brauner,
> sind ja mal scharfe töne hier.
> Man darf sich ärgern aber nicht beleidigent werden,
> obwohl ich es eigentlich genau so sehe.
> ...


 

Weis zwar jetzt nicht was beleidigend war,aber du hast vermutlich nicht viele Postings von "Porscher " bisher gelesen.
Und von der genannten braunen Farbe distanziere ich mich 
auf das schärfste.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hmm   es gibt keine dusseligen fragen... nur dusselige antworten*löl*

 der eine fasst des so auf der andere so^^

@ porscher einfach mal testen. strand ist  ja  gross genug


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hmm es gibt keine dusseligen fragen... nur dusselige antworten*löl*


 

Wie gerade bewiesen *löl*


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

oh du mein held *fg*


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, 

Ich war heute nur in der Brandung. Ich wollte heute mal den Rest meiner Watties und Ringler verangeln. Ich konnte von 17.30 bis 20uhr 2x Massige Platten und 4 untermassige erwischen die wieder schwimmen. Der Seitenwind aus Süd West war bisschen nervig 170g Kralle konnte man schlecht am Platz halten. 190g Kralle war da besser. 

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Angelprofesor (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> *oh du mein held *fg**


 

#q|peinlich  Noch so einer !.


----------



## Angelprofesor (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



porscher schrieb:


> *kann jemand gute strandabschnitte fürs brandungsangeln empfehlen*? ich bin am 22 mai vor ort und möchte meine haus bzw. ortswahl danach ausrichten.


 
#:Ich ja und du ?. |sagnix


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #q|peinlich Noch so einer !.


 


Vladi,#h

auch die muss man leider in Kauf nehmen,aber zum Glück gibt es ja auch noch eine recht nützliche Funktion,die man einschalten kann.|rolleyes


----------



## Angelprofesor (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

#h Ja mein Freund, die sterben leider nie aus. :k

Gruß 
    Vladi


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hmm euch beiden würde ich gerne mal im rl treffen. ob ihr wirklich so intelligent seid wie eure sprüche. omg.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



porscher schrieb:


> kann jemand gute strandabschnitte fürs brandungsangeln empfehlen? ich bin am 22 mai vor ort und möchte meine haus bzw. ortswahl danach ausrichten.


 
Hey, 

Eingtlich kannst die ganze Strecke von Nymindegab bis Sondervig gut fangen hab das mal bisschen eingegrenzt, natürlich kannst du auch wo anders gut fangen. Die Meisten plätze wurden in den Vergangen jahren hier im Tröööt schon erwähnt. Als Tipp kann man noch sagen guck dir einfach von den Dünne aus dunkel stellen im Wasser an dort ist das Wasser Tiefer. Dort würde ich es dann versuchen, ein Haus würde ich nicht nach dem Brandungsplatz aussuchen. Man kann ja nie sagen geh nach Argab und du suchst dir dort ein Haus, gehts jeden Tag in die Brandung und fängst nichts oder nur 1-2 Fische.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Angelprofesor (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> *hmm euch beiden würde ich gerne mal im rl treffen. ob ihr wirklich so intelligent seid wie eure sprüche. omg*.


 

#a Was unterscheidet uns von deine Person, wir sind Angler mit Leib und Seele und wir handeln nicht mit geangeltem Fisch. Das ist Inteligent und Korrekt. |schlafen


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich würde vor allem den Jürgen wegen seines Humors gerne mal persönlich treffen. Das "ruhig Brauner" hast Du aber in den falschen Hals bekommen, Jürgen. Da soll keine politische Gesinnung unterstellt werden, es geht um die Fellfarbe eines Pferdes, dass der Cowboy zu beruhigen versucht. So kenne ich den Spruch zumindest |rolleyes

Ansonsten haben wir wohl alle (Angel)Urlaub nötig, so gereizt wie es hier zugeht. Das Problem ist nunmal, dass die meisten Fragen zum Thema "Angeln in und um Hvide Sande" schon mehrfach gestellt und beantwortet wurden. Da könnte man einen kleinen "AB-Guide" draus zusammenfassen und den HS-Thread zumachen... Wenn man den letztjährigen Thread durchstöbert, findet man fast alles. Man kann ja auch "querlesen", um das "Blabla" rauszufiltern, aber man bekommt dabei auch z.B. einen Eindruck, welche Fische zu welcher Zeit beißen. Viele Urlauber berichten ja recht aktuell, wie es so aussieht.

Ich würde mir als Brandungsangler ein Haus im Bereich um Argab suchen. So viel Auswahl hat man kurzfristig ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Dann andere Angler und von den Dünen aus das Wasser beobachten und Stellen suchen, fertig. So werde ich es auch machen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



			
				Michael_05er;3620179[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ich würde vor allem den Jürgen wegen seines Humors gerne mal persönlich treffen.*[/COLOR] Das "ruhig Brauner" hast Du aber in den falschen Hals bekommen, Jürgen. Da soll keine politische Gesinnung unterstellt werden, es geht um die Fellfarbe eines Pferdes, dass der Cowboy zu beruhigen versucht. So kenne ich den Spruch zumindest |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Hallo Michael,#h
> ...


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #a Was unterscheidet uns von deine Person, wir sind Angler mit Leib und Seele und wir handeln nicht mit geangeltem Fisch. Das ist Inteligent und Korrekt. |schlafen



 forellen vom put and take . bezahle ich.. also darf ich das machen.hab ja ein gewerbe. aber diiese forellen gehen an einen erlesenen kreis. joo wir sind angler. ich bezeichne mich wenigstens so.

 nur wenn man liest, noch so einer und man bekommt als neuer so nen dummen spruch .. vor allem lesen das auch angler die sich vieleicht reggen wollen. die lassen das lieber und sagen was das denn für ein kindergarten.


so wie j.Breithardt das jetzt schrieb kann ich nachvollziehen. so etwas kann bestimmt bei immer wiederkehrende frage auf den keks gehen  nur wie gesagt als neuer liest man das und denkt sich omg was denn hier lose.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So HS Aktuell 

Wetter ist heute bescheiden Nebel mit Sichtweite von teilweise 100m. Vormittag Abstecher an die Schleuse, alle Tore aufgerissen bis auf 4 dort hat ein Schiff irgent welche Blanken angebracht . Ich habe noch kurz mit jemanden von der Schleuse gesprochen, der meinte die machen die Schleusentore erst gegen Abend zu. Dann ab in die Brandung konnte 2 gute Platten mit 27 und 35 erwischen und eine menge kleine die wieder schwimmen. Ich fahr gleich noch mal auf Hering, mal gucken ob die Tore wieder zusind.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So war heute nachmittag an der schleuse auf hering hab meinen eimer in 2 stunden proppenvoll gemacht. zum schluss jeder wurf fisch oft alle haken voll . Morgen gehts nochmal in die brandung #6


----------



## LutzLutz (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ forellenkiller: bist du dortmunder???

@ brassenkönig und carpfreak: glückwunsch zu den platten, brandung in hs ist einfach das geilste


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

jop. bin ich mit leib und seele


----------



## fischflotz (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ brassenkönig
Wann warst du denn an der Schleuse und welche Seite.
@carpfreak
Wir müssen zur gleichen Zeit am Hafen gewesen sein. Ich stand mit meinen Bruder Seeseite, hinten links wo der Wasserhahn ist.
@all
Waren heute 4,5 Std. (mit ausnehmen) im Hafen. Netten Plausch mit Angelkollegen gehabt. Der Kollege hat mir auch noch seine Heringe geschenkt. Er hatte es erst auf Hornhecht versucht und doch dann den Patanoster drangemacht. Seine Frau hatte ihm aber "verboten" Heringe mitzubringen, da seine Truhe schon voll ist. 
Wir hatten dann insgesammt 50 Heringe. Um uns herum hatte sonst keiner gefangen, wegen der dollen Strömung.


----------



## LutzLutz (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

dann werden wir definitiv keine freunde mehr


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Fischflotz, 

Ja kann gut möglich sein ich war mit meinen Vater bis 21.30 an der Schleuse. Wir haben eine gute Mahlzeit zusammen. Wir waren auch auf der Meeresseite auf den Seiten. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> dann werden wir definitiv keine freunde mehr



das ihr aber auch gleich immer freunde sucht:q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

HS-Aktuell

ca.10*C Regen wind aus Süde, mal sehen wies es heute nachmittag wird wollte eingtlich noch in die Brandung.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Costas (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> HS-Aktuell
> 
> ca.10*C Regen wind aus Süde, mal sehen wies es heute nachmittag wird wollte eingtlich noch in die Brandung.
> 
> ...



Jonas

Es kommt starker Wind heute Nachmittag und noch staerker morgen den ganzen Tag. Also ideal fuer Brandung #6, falls Du Dich traust.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Costas#h,

Ja klar mich hält das Wetter nicht ab. Will mich heute noch mal nach einen neuen Strand umsehen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Jonas
> 
> Es kommt starker Wind heute Nachmittag und noch staerker morgen den ganzen Tag. Also ideal fuer Brandung #6, falls Du Dich traust.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

schau mal Posting 752.


----------



## Costas (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> schau mal Posting 752.



Hallo Jürgen #h

Du bist unsere Wetterfee.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen #h
> 
> Du bist unsere Wetterfee.
> 
> ...


 

Costas,#h

der Vergleich ehrt mich.|supergri


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

kann man von der Fee ein Foto sehen?#h

Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ne du, Fee'n sind doch weiblich#h

Deshalb ja die Frage nach nem Bild, bis dato hatte ich dich den Männern zugeodnet:m

Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ne du, Fee'n sind doch weiblich#h
> 
> Deshalb ja die Frage nach nem Bild, bis dato hatte ich dich den Männern zugeodnet:m
> 
> Gruß A.


 


Vielleicht kennt sich Costas ja mit den Geschlechtsunterschieden nicht so gut aus.|evil:


----------



## Schmidt54 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Stehst du auf Männer? |uhoh:




Idiot


----------



## prinz1980 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

.....wäre schön wenn man mal wieder beim eigentlichen Thema bleiben würde hier!!!!


----------



## Costas (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> .....wäre schön wenn man mal wieder beim eigentlichen Thema bleiben würde hier!!!!



Richtig....und das war Wetterfeen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

HS Aktuell

Regen hat abgenommen, der Nebel ist teilweise zugenommen. In HS sind fast alle Schleusetore auf um den Salzgehalt zuerhöhen/gleich zuhalten. Heringe wurden trotzdem gefangen so wie ich gesehen habe. Ich war nur in der Brandung. Platten gabs auch 3 stk. 29-37cm. Die Strömung war stark, 190g kralle konnte man noch gerade so am Platz halten.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## maki1980 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jonas,

Petri zum Fisch.
Sage mal, wie sind deine Zeiten in der Brandung. Soll heißen:
gehst du eher Tagsüber oder wenn es Dunkel wird?
Ich war zwar schon oft in HS und auch in allen Bereichen erfolgreich, aber ich habe noch nicht Tags über in der Brandung gestanden.....

Daher die Frage!

Lieben Gruß nach DK!

Daniel


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Daniel,

Das ist unterschiedlich, eingtlich von16-17uhr bis 21.00uhr. Kann aber auch mal früher sein oder auch später.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Sollte man da eigentlich die Gezeiten beachten? Ich hab da nämlich auch noch keine Erfahrung, werde aber in einigen Wochen auch mal ein paar Seeringler in die Brandung schmeißen. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## prinz1980 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Also ich richte mich nach den Gezeiten, ich Angel immer 2,5h vor der Flut bis 2h nach der Flut, also ca 5h gesammt. Habe damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht und immer gut gefangen! Und zu den angelstellen kann ich nur sagen, man fängt überall, Hauptsache man schmeißt über die 2. Sandbank drüber, es gibt 3 große den ganzen strandabschnitt von nyminde bis hoch!


----------



## Brassenkönig (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> @ brassenkönig
> Wann warst du denn an der Schleuse und welche Seite.



war vorgestern von ca 16-18 uhr an der schleuse, nordseeseite auf der steinpackung die seite beim kreisel. anfangs gings erst mäßig aber gegen ende hats richtig gekracht war wohl voll nen schwarm da insgesamt 108 heringe an dem tag das reicht auch fürs jahr!:vik::  

wollte heute evtl auch nochmal brandung aber da das viel zu kleine kühlfach schon voll ist hab ich keine verwendung mehr für platten, deshalb wirds heute wohl nur noch just for fun bissl stippen im fjord#6

alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden grad brandung lief 1a wie immer, zwar recht viele kleine, aber 11 gute zum mitnehmen kamen raus#6 für 2 sessions nicht schlecht#6


----------



## fischflotz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gestern wieder Schleuse auf. Von um 16:00 bis 18:00 Uhr mit meiner Frau losgewesen. Sie hatte 1 Hering und ich 0. Aber die Robbe hatte ein Programm dargeboten.
Heute um 10:00 Uhr an der Schleuse gewesen. Tore waren auf. Auf der Fjordseite wurde vereinzelt gefangen. Wir haben nur zugeguckt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So bin vorhin auch mit meinen Vater auf der Fjordseite. Trotzdem das die Schleuse auf haben wir relative gut fangen. In 2,5std. 62 Heringe gefangen. Heute Abend noch mal in die Brandung, Sonntag gehts dann nach Hause. 

Zum tehma Gezeiten: Ich gehe eingtlich auch nach den Gezeiten, meistens zu auflaufend Wasser. Nur finde ich den Tidenkalender bisschen komisch. Wenn man auf den Kalender schaut und dort steht das das Wasser denn höchststand erreicht haben soll läuft es aber noch auf. Ja ich weiss das ich die 1std. Abrechnen muss durch die Sommerzeit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So bin vorhin auch mit meinen Vater auf der Fjordseite. Trotzdem das die Schleuse auf haben wir relative gut fangen. In 2,5std. 62 Heringe gefangen. Heute Abend noch mal in die Brandung, Sonntag gehts dann nach Hause.
> 
> Zum tehma Gezeiten: Ich gehe eingtlich auch nach den Gezeiten, meistens zu auflaufend Wasser. Nur finde ich den Tidenkalender bisschen komisch. Wenn man auf den Kalender schaut und dort steht das das Wasser denn höchststand erreicht haben soll läuft es aber noch auf.* Ja ich weiss das ich die 1std. Abrechnen muss durch die Sommerzeit.*





Hallo Jonas*,#h*

soviel ich weis,ist der Tidenkalender nicht für HS,sondern eine andere Stadt gerechnet Das muss auch berücksichtigt werden.:m


----------



## fischflotz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So nun ist der Urlaub schon wieder fast vorbei. Waren heute noch mal im Hafen. Ab 16:00 Uhr für 1,5 Std. Die Schleusen waren immer noch offen. Daher wieder keinen Fisch. 
Tja irgeindwie war in diesem Urlaub sowieso der Wurm drin. Das fing schon vor dem Urlaub an, als mein Vater wegen schwerer Krankheit absagen musste und wir überlegten ob wir überhaupt fahren. Dann hab ich mir noch nen Hexenschuß geholt und kam mit Rückenschmerzen hier in HS an. Ab Sonntag wurde alles besser, das Wetter und die Fänge waren zufriedenstellend. Ab mitte der Woche kam das schlechtere Wetter und dann waren ständig die Schleusen auf. Mittwoch Nachmittag als die Schleusen geschlossen waren, war wohl das Highlight. Habe von mehreren Anglern gehört, die sich da ordentlich die Kühltruhen gefüllt haben. Und ich war nicht da.#q
Tja man musste diese Woche schon zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein um ordentlich zu fangen.
Aber ich hab mich hier wieder toll erholt und hatte eine Menge Spass. Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> So nun ist der Urlaub schon wieder fast vorbei. Waren heute noch mal im Hafen. Ab 16:00 Uhr für 1,5 Std. Die Schleusen waren immer noch offen. Daher wieder keinen Fisch.
> Tja irgeindwie war in diesem Urlaub sowieso der Wurm drin. Das fing schon vor dem Urlaub an, als mein Vater wegen schwerer Krankheit absagen musste und wir überlegten ob wir überhaupt fahren. Dann hab ich mir noch nen Hexenschuß geholt und kam mit Rückenschmerzen hier in HS an. Ab Sonntag wurde alles besser, das Wetter und die Fänge waren zufriedenstellend. Ab mitte der Woche kam das schlechtere Wetter und dann waren ständig die Schleusen auf. Mittwoch Nachmittag als die Schleusen geschlossen waren, war wohl das Highlight. Habe von mehreren Anglern gehört, die sich da ordentlich die Kühltruhen gefüllt haben. Und ich war nicht da.#q
> Tja man musste diese Woche schon zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein um ordentlich zu fangen.
> *Aber ich hab mich hier wieder toll erholt und hatte eine Menge Spass*. Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.


 

Und zudem hast du eine Frau die angeln kann.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So,hier die versprochene Info zu Otto.:m
Er wurde gestern operiert,und hat die Sache gut überstanden.#6
Das weitere muss halt die Zeit jetzt bringen.
Damit habe ich meine Chronistenpflicht erledigt.Gute Besserung Otto.#g


----------



## Angelprofesor (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> So,hier die versprochene Info zu Otto.:m
> *Er wurde gestern operiert,und hat die Sache gut überstanden.*#6
> Das weitere muss halt die Zeit jetzt bringen.
> Damit habe ich meine Chronistenpflicht erledigt.Gute Besserung Otto.#g


 
|wavey: Danke Jürgen, 
@ Otto, gute Besserung. #g

Gruß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## Der Deichgraf (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Juergen,

Besten Dank fuer die gute Nachricht, hatten heute auch parallel von Inge ein Update bekommen.

Dann wollen wir mal alle ganz fest die Daumen :m druecken, dass Otto wieder richtig auf die Beine kommt.

Gruss Sven

P.S.: Bin ab 28.05. bei Otto und Inge.


----------



## LutzLutz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@prinz1980 du musst in hvide sande und umgebung beim brandungsangeln nur 20-40m schmeißen...der fehler den viele machen ist der, dass sie denken je weiter desto besser und voll durchknüppeln.
Dann landen sie aber irgendwo auf ner sandbank wo kein fisch ist weil man es häufig einfach nicht schafft weiter zu werfen.


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Soo wieder in der Heimat, war gestern nochmal am Fjord und hab bisschen gefeedert. Hab um die 20 Rotaugen gefangen, zum Teil richtig schöne. Nebenbei noch bisschen auf Barsch probiert, doch da ging leider nichts. 

Alles in Allem wie immer ein klasse Urlaub mit ordentlichen Fängen, September/Oktober gehts auf jeden wieder hin#6


----------



## blue1887 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> @prinz1980 du musst in hvide sande und umgebung beim brandungsangeln nur 20-40m schmeißen...der fehler den viele machen ist der, dass sie denken je weiter desto besser und voll durchknüppeln.
> Dann landen sie aber irgendwo auf ner sandbank wo kein fisch ist weil man es häufig einfach nicht schafft weiter zu werfen.


moinsens....das kann ich nur bestätigen..zwischen Strand  und der 1 Sandbank BZW. zwischen1 und 2  Sandbank läuft das bei mir auch immer am besten ....nächsten Samstag gehts wieder für 1 Woche nach Argab...mal schauen was wir so ans Band bekommen:m
Petri Heil


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo bin auch wieder zuhause. wetter war nicht der hit.

ersten tag in 3 stunden 24 lachsforellen im forellenpuff. 

dann war ich mit jazek noch einmal abends an der schleuse. 40 heringe.

am 2ten tag treppe runtergeflogen, arm und schulter ne zerrung und prellung. angeln ging nur auf halbe kraft.

das beste ist otto hat op überstanden 

mfg


----------



## LutzLutz (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ blue1887: ich fahr nächste woche donnerstag auch nochmal für 3-4 tage hoch. vielleicht kann man mal zusammen los. ansonsten musst du mal berichten wie es lief. ich will am samstag dann auch mit der solea raus.

@ wolfsburgvirus: erstmal gute besserung!! mit den lachsforellen hast du aber richtig gut was rausgeholt in 3 std.!! darf man fragen an welchem see ihr/du gewesen seit.??


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> @ wolfsburgvirus: erstmal gute besserung!! mit den lachsforellen hast du aber richtig gut was rausgeholt in 3 std.!! darf man fragen an welchem see ihr/du gewesen seit.??



http://www.sonneundstrand.de/urlaub-daenemark/angelseen/hemmet-fiskesoe.htm


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> http://www.sonneundstrand.de/urlaub-daenemark/angelseen/hemmet-fiskesoe.htm


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

wo ist denn da ein Forellengewässer? |kopfkrat
Ich erkenne nur eine mit Wasser gefüllte Badewanne.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> wo ist denn da ein Forellengewässer? |kopfkrat
> Ich erkenne nur eine mit Wasser gefüllte Badewanne.:m



gleich neben der badewanne, hihi.du weisst schon genau wo ^^

achso costas den alten griechen habe ich natürlich auch besucht. wir treffen uns mit glück im august auf langeland

mfg


----------



## Costas (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> gleich neben der badewanne, hihi.du weisst schon genau wo ^^
> 
> achso costas den alten griechen habe ich natürlich auch besucht. wir treffen uns mit glück im august auf langeland
> 
> mfg



Hallo Fabi

Obwohl kulturell gesehen die Bezeichnung nicht falsch ist, möchte ich zur Zeit lieber der "alte Zypriot" genannt werden .

Was machst Du übrigens mit den 24 Forellen?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi
> 
> Obwohl kulturell gesehen die Bezeichnung nicht falsch ist, möchte ich zur Zeit lieber der "alte Zypriot" genannt werden .
> 
> ...



hahaha oki doki. du ich war ja nochmal 2 stunden da habe noch 5 gefangen, ich werde sie alle räuchern und verkaufen.

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So nun bin ich auch wieder zuhause. Ich wollte gestern Nachmittag noch die letzten wattis verangeln, aber daraus wurde nicht der Sturm war einfach zu stark. Man konnte nicht mit 230gKralle fischen und mehr hatte ich nicht mit, nach 30min hab ich dann abgebrochren. 

Heute war das Wetter zwar besser aber ich bin mehr da, mein Vater meinte aber an der Schleuse wurde auch nichts gefangen. Mal sehen was im August sogeht. Vllt auch noch mal in Oktober hin, aber ich kann mich noch nicht richtig entscheiden.

@Jürgen, ok danke für die Info mit dem Gezeiten Kalender.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## blue1887 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> @ blue1887: ich fahr nächste woche donnerstag auch nochmal für 3-4 tage hoch. vielleicht kann man mal zusammen los. ansonsten musst du mal berichten wie es lief. ich will am samstag dann auch mit der solea raus.
> 
> @ wolfsburgvirus: erstmal gute besserung!! mit den lachsforellen hast du aber richtig gut was rausgeholt in 3 std.!! darf man fragen an welchem see ihr/du gewesen seit.??


na mal schauen ...wird auf jeden Fall hier mal berichten...reisen ja erst Samstag-Nachmittag an...machst du die grosse Fahrt mit der Solea#h


----------



## sunny (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gibt es was neues von Otto? Geht es ihm gut?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Sunny, 

Guck doch mal den post 818, von Jürgen. Der ist von vor 2 tagen sollte sich nicht großartrig verendert haben. Sonst hätte wir sicherlich schon was gehört. Jürgen wird sich bestimmt aber noch dazu melden. 

Infos aus HS: Regen, Regen, Regen und noch mehr Regen und Strum:q.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## sunny (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke #6.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Sunny,
> 
> Guck doch mal den post 818, von Jürgen. Der ist von vor 2 tagen sollte sich nicht großartrig verendert haben. Sonst hätte wir sicherlich schon was gehört. Jürgen wird sich bestimmt aber noch dazu melden.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jonas,#h

es gibt noch nichts neues,also auch nichts negatives.#6
Ich werde übermorgen mit Otto sprechen,und auch falls
es neues gibt,darüber berichten.
Im Moment ist Otto total platt,aber auch kein Wunder nach 
der OP.
Wenn es was wissenswertes gibt,ich melde mich.:m

Danke für euer Interesse.#6#6#6


----------



## porscher (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

so nur noch ein paar tage. am 22 mai gehts los. bin dann vor ort und versuche zu berichten.


----------



## LutzLutz (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ja ich habe geplant die 14 std. tour zu machen...aber wenn ich das wetter aktuell so verfolge bezweifel ich, dass das was wird...


----------



## NeuWulmstorfer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute, 
bin neu hier und wollte mal Fragen, ob in den letzten Tagen die Heringe immer noch so gut gefangen wurden, da ich durch die Informationsflut etwas unbeholfen bin. |bigeyes

Wollte morgen nach HS hochfahren und mal ein paar Silberne ziehen.

Hat jemand momentan erfahrung mit den Forellen gemacht? War im Herbst da und es war eine reine Katastrophe egal an welchem Teich man war (Sondervig, Klegod, HS oder bei der Räucherrei unterhalb der Surfschule ) oder eventuell ein paar Tipps was momentan ganz gut läuft?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen,#h

wie versprochen,das neueste von Otto.
Der alte Büffel macht gewaltige Fortschritte.#6
Die Wundheilung verläuft hervorragend,nur husten macht noch eine Menge Schmerzen,bei geöffnetem Brustkorb ja auch kein Wunder.
Ende der Woche wird er nach Damp zu einer 3-wöchigen Reha
verlegt.#6


----------



## sunny (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das sind doch gut Nachrichten #6.


----------



## Der Deichgraf (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

:vik: Keep on rockin' Otto :vik:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen#h,

Danke für die Info. Gute besserung Otto.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LutzLutz (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@neuwulmstorfer: ich kann dir bzg. der heringe keine infos geben...war vor 2 wochen da und da waren die forellen an den seen zwar aktiv aber extremst vorsichtig!! musst mit ganz viel gefühl und ein bisschen glück fischen...am besten ganz langsam und tief schwimmende köder anbieten. am besten liefen bei mir rosa-rote fliegen und streamer. aber kann jetzt ganz anders sein.



ich kenne otto zwar nicht persönlich aber dann auch von mir nochmal alles gute auf diesem wege


----------



## Costas (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto, halte durch. Wir vermissen Dich hier. 

Gruss, #h
Costas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,#h
> 
> wie versprochen,das neueste von Otto.
> Der alte Büffel macht gewaltige Fortschritte.#6
> ...



das ist klasse


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

*Dicke Dorsche aus Hvide Sande*



http://dicht-am-fisch.de/berichte/f...angberichte-salzwasser/der-meter-ist-geknackt


----------



## NeuWulmstorfer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@LutzLutz vielen Dank für die Info, habe in der letzten Zeit in deutschland auch gemerkt, das momentan fliegen sehr gut laufen, habe mit relativ kleinen und dezenten schwarzen fliegen gefangen und nicht eine einzige mit Bait oder Bienenmade.

Ich werde dein Tipp aber gerne annehmen und mal Berichten wie es war.#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo und einer vor ort ? wie läuft es so ?

und gibts neues von otto liebe rjürgen ?

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo und einer vor ort ? wie läuft es so ?
> 
> und gibts neues von otto liebe rjürgen ?
> 
> mfg


 

Hey,

Meine Eltern waren diese Woche noch oben so wie es aussieht hatten die wohl viel Regen und Sturm. Paar Heringe hat mein dad wohl noch bekommen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo und einer vor ort ? wie läuft es so ?
> 
> und gibts neues von otto liebe rjürgen ?
> 
> mfg


 



Hallo Fabi,#h

von Otto gibt es nichts neues.Er ist ja heute Morgen in die Reha gekommen,und soll sich ohne ständiges Telefongebimmel mal erholen.Ich werde ihn bis ende nächster Woche mal in Ruhe lassen.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Meine Eltern waren diese Woche noch oben so wie es aussieht hatten die wohl viel Regen und Sturm. Paar Heringe hat mein dad wohl noch bekommen.
> 
> ...




ja bei un ging ja auch nicht so viel

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> von Otto gibt es nichts neues.Er ist ja heute Morgen in die Reha gekommen,und soll sich ohne ständiges Telefongebimmel mal erholen.Ich werde ihn bis ende nächster Woche mal in Ruhe lassen.:m




ok danke für die info jürgen

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Costas,#h

nachdem ich ja schon lange von Deinem Umzug in neue Räume in der *Storegade,12 in Tarm* gewusst habe,wünsche ich Dir einen fantastischen Neustart ab dem
*1.6.2012.*

Möge die DKK rollen,und der Service genau so gut bleiben.#6#6#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,#h
> 
> nachdem ich ja schon lange von Deinem Umzug in neue Räume in der *Storegade,12 in Tarm* gewusst habe,wünsche ich Dir einen fantastischen Neustart ab dem
> *1.6.2012.*
> ...




das wünsche ich dir auch

mfg


----------



## anschmu (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin ! Plane im Oktober eine Woche in HS mir 3 Freunden ! Suche gute und günstige Unterkunft rund um den Fjord , egal ob gewerblich oder privat ! Wer kann helfen . Bin sonst immer bei Esmarch untergekommen , aber die Preise sind dort ganz schon gepfeffert !


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Plane im Oktober eine Woche in HS mir 3 Freunden ! Suche gute und günstige Unterkunft rund um den Fjord , egal ob gewerblich oder privat ! Wer kann helfen . Bin sonst immer bei Esmarch untergekommen , aber die Preise sind dort ganz schon gepfeffert !


 

Frage doch mal bei Otto,bzw. seiner Frau nach.:m
www.lydum art center.dk


----------



## Floschi (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Darfst dann sogar noch in der Lydum Au angeln!


----------



## blue1887 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin...gestern gut angekommen und heute denn erst mal in die Brandung....von 10.30-14.oo Uhr...denn waren meine 60 Wattis verangelt...konnte 18 Butt fangen ,davon 13 masig,alle in der ersten Rinne ca 25-30m,:m,heute Abend denn mal Richtung Schleuse...Heringe zuppeln...sind voll da ,genau wie die Hornhechte,Vadders und Schwager waren schon mal schauen...
#h


----------



## raxrue (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Servus..Ist dir aufgefallen ob bestimmte Farben fängiger bei den Großen Butts waren...letztes jahr um die Zeit sind richtig große auf roten Buttlöffel abgegangen....da ich in zwei Wochen oben bin würde mich mal Interresieren was ich schon Bauen muss an Vorfächern..Danke schon im Vorraus..
|kopfkrat#h   Nimm ne dicke Schutzbrille und Kappe mit wenn du Heringe holst..die hauen dir die Lichter raus ..schneller wie du eins sagst..:g


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@raxrue: Wo bist Du denn genau? Ich fahre in zwei Wochen auch hoch (ab dem 02.06.). Buttlöffel habe ich auch zwei in der Kiste, aber noch nie genutzt. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar, vielleicht können wir ja auch mal zusammen die Nordsee auslöffeln 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## blue1887 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

habe nicht mit Buttlöffel probiert...hatte mit Holsteiner-Vorfach mit gelben Perlen in der Brandung...heute Abend gehts auf Hornhecht...waren gestern Abend doch nur nochmal schauen...Hornhechte sind ordentlich da...auf der Seeseite...auf der Fjordseite fangen sie H#hering


----------



## NeuWulmstorfer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Bin gestern wiedergekommen und ich muss sagen der Hering ist bei weitem nicht mehr so da wie vor 4 Wochen, in zwei stunden mit ach und krach 40 Silberne bekommen aber als beifang noch 6 Hornies.

Forellen waren sehr sehr zurückhalten bei nem Tagestrip waren es gerade mal 6 Stück. 
Alle auf Grund gefangen mit schwarzer paste und bienenmade mit ner Vorfachlänge von knapp 60cm. ( bodentaster montage )

Butt lief bei mir gar nichts von 17 bis 21 Uhr geangelt.


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jungs,
im hafen von damp an der ostseeküste in deutschland, das schwimmen schwärme von meeräschen rum - herrlich ! So habe ich es noch nicht in hvide sande gesehen.
Nebenbei erwähnt man hat mich vom hals bis zum knöchel aufgeschlitzt, fünf stunden wurde an mir rumgefummelt - sehe aus wie ein schlachtschwein - brustbein aufgeschnitten, drei bypässe usw. usw. will es auch gar nicht alles wissen, jedenfalls habe ich es bis jetzt alles gut übertanden. Mir geht es hier ganz gut - bin mit der welt verbunden und ich ca. 17 tagen bin reif für die freiheit - dann werde ich die letzten heringe in hvide sande rausholen.
Inzwischen ist mein freundeskreis gewachsen, durch die ganzen aufenthalte in der krankenhäusern - ich muss etwa 8000 heringe fangen, damit jeder sein fisch bekommt - nun mache ich mir gedanken, da ich die postings gelsen habe ob ich es machen soll  - sind ja alles freunde und sie wollen sie nur für den eigenverbrauch.
Es ist ja nicht die feine art, keine bei freunden zu verteilen, jedoch sagte mir einer hier ob ich bescheuert bin, mit nein habe ich geantwortet - nur ein bischen krank - in 20 tagen sieht alles anders aus.
Gruß ihr räuber


----------



## sitzangler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo an alle,

bin im vom 20.Oktober an zwei Wochen in Skaven Strand im Ferienhaus. Wollte mal hier so reinhören was um diese Zeit dort so angeltechnisch machbar ist.
Bin Dänemarkfan, hab mich aber bis her auf die Ostseeseite konzentriert, insbesondere auf Langeland, will aber jetzt so langsam mal die Nordseite erkunden und denke mal das ich für den Anfang keine schlechte Wahl getroffen hab.
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> im hafen von damp an der ostseeküste in deutschland, das schwimmen schwärme von meeräschen rum - herrlich ! So habe ich es noch nicht in hvide sande gesehen.
> *Nebenbei erwähnt man hat mich vom hals bis zum knöchel aufgeschlitzt, fünf stunden wurde an mir rumgefummelt - sehe aus wie ein schlachtschwein - brustbein aufgeschnitten,* drei bypässe usw. usw. will es auch gar nicht alles wissen, jedenfalls habe ich es bis jetzt alles gut übertanden. Mir geht es hier ganz gut - bin mit der welt verbunden und ich ca. 17 tagen bin reif für die freiheit - dann werde ich die letzten heringe in hvide sande rausholen.
> Inzwischen ist mein freundeskreis gewachsen, durch die ganzen aufenthalte in der krankenhäusern - ich muss etwa 8000 heringe fangen, damit jeder sein fisch bekommt - nun mache ich mir gedanken, da ich die postings gelsen habe ob ich es machen soll - sind ja alles freunde und sie wollen sie nur für den eigenverbrauch.
> ...


 

Ist ja auch nicht so einfach,aus dir noch was brauchbares
heraus zu holen.|supergri


----------



## anschmu (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> im hafen von damp an der ostseeküste in deutschland, das schwimmen schwärme von meeräschen rum - herrlich ! So habe ich es noch nicht in hvide sande gesehen.
> Nebenbei erwähnt man hat mich vom hals bis zum knöchel aufgeschlitzt, fünf stunden wurde an mir rumgefummelt - sehe aus wie ein schlachtschwein - brustbein aufgeschnitten, drei bypässe usw. usw. will es auch gar nicht alles wissen, jedenfalls habe ich es bis jetzt alles gut übertanden. Mir geht es hier ganz gut - bin mit der welt verbunden und ich ca. 17 tagen bin reif für die freiheit - dann werde ich die letzten heringe in hvide sande rausholen.
> Inzwischen ist mein freundeskreis gewachsen, durch die ganzen aufenthalte in der krankenhäusern - ich muss etwa 8000 heringe fangen, damit jeder sein fisch bekommt - nun mache ich mir gedanken, da ich die postings gelsen habe ob ich es machen soll  - sind ja alles freunde und sie wollen sie nur für den eigenverbrauch.
> ...


Moin Otto Wünsche dir gute Erholung in der Ostseeklinik ! Will im Oktober mal nach HS schauen , vielleicht ist bei dir noch ein unterkommen ! Melde mich aber bei dir wenn du wieder zuhause bist . Muß erst mal die Kumpel anheizen ! Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## Der Deichgraf (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> im hafen von damp an der ostseeküste in deutschland, das schwimmen schwärme von meeräschen rum - herrlich ! So habe ich es noch nicht in hvide sande gesehen.
> Nebenbei erwähnt man hat mich vom hals bis zum knöchel aufgeschlitzt, fünf stunden wurde an mir rumgefummelt - sehe aus wie ein schlachtschwein - brustbein aufgeschnitten, drei bypässe usw. usw. will es auch gar nicht alles wissen, jedenfalls habe ich es bis jetzt alles gut übertanden. Mir geht es hier ganz gut - bin mit der welt verbunden und ich ca. 17 tagen bin reif für die freiheit - dann werde ich die letzten heringe in hvide sande rausholen.
> Inzwischen ist mein freundeskreis gewachsen, durch die ganzen aufenthalte in der krankenhäusern - ich muss etwa 8000 heringe fangen, damit jeder sein fisch bekommt - nun mache ich mir gedanken, da ich die postings gelsen habe ob ich es machen soll  - sind ja alles freunde und sie wollen sie nur für den eigenverbrauch.
> ...



Lieber Otto,

Schoen, wieder von Dir zu hoeren. LAC is back 

Naechste Woche um die Zeit werden wir schon in Lydum sein und es uns auf Deinem Grund und Boden gut gehen lassen. Wermutstropfen ist natuerlich, dass du nicht da bist. Der R-Clan ist schon recht traurig. Nun ja, das Wichtigste ist aber, dass du wieder voll auf die Beine kommst.

Viel Spass und scheuch ein wenig die Halbgoetter in Weiss.

Gruss aus dem Suedwesten |wavey:,

Sven


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi Otto, schön von Dir zu hören! Dann mal weiter gute Genesung, und wenn Du tatsächlich in einigen Wochen Heringe fangen willst helfe ich Dir gerne. Zur Not schieb ich dich im Rollstuhl an die Schleuse 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,

auch von mir weiterhin gute Besserung.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## porscher (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

so die sachen sind gepackt.morgen direkt nach der arbeit geht es richtung hvide sande, bis sonntag.mal sehn was sich so tut.


----------



## blue1887 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin,heute Abend zu zweit in 1,5 Stunden...23 Hornhechte auf Meerforellenblinker ...Hansen Flash...nach Abriss hatten wir nur noch Rote und Grüne Blinker ...darauf wollten sie nicht...


----------



## blue1887 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

nochmal nen Bild von gestern...


----------



## fischflotz (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@otto
Toll das du langsam wieder auf die Beine kommst. Erhol dich mal noch ein bischen in Damp. Ich kann mir vorstellen das die Heringe in HS sehnsucht nach dir haben, aber sie werden sicher auf dich warten.

@blue 1887
Petri zu den tollen Fängen. So wie es aussieht war ich dieses Jahr in mehrfacher Hinsicht zu früh in HS.#q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ otto

super von dir zu hören, das wird schon alles wieder du heringskiller

mfg


----------



## Sparky1337 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin,


ich wollte mal fragen was für ne schnurstärke man aufn Kutter Brauch habe  Spiderwire Code Red 0,25mm mit 22kgh tragkraft...

reicht das aus?

Und kann man von der mole aus noch gut Fangen oder ist da nicht mehr so gut?

grüße


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen was für ne schnurstärke man aufn Kutter Brauch habe Spiderwire Code Red 0,25mm mit 22kgh tragkraft...
> ...


 
mehr als das:q
Gruß A.


----------



## Sparky1337 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Danke, 

ähm noch ne frage Pilker gewicht?
Welche beifänger, Twister oder Octopusse oder Gummimakks?

Grüße


----------



## Sparky1337 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Achso, 

meine rute hat nen WG von 150-200g, und 100-250g 

reicht deS?


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ich fahre traditionell etwas früher, da sind 300 gr Pilker ne gute Wahl. Ob die an Deine Rute passen, kannste nur probieren. Leichter zu Angeln hab ich gelassen, je nach Auslastung der Solea ( um die gehts wohl?) fängste sonst mehr die Nachbarn  und es dauert ewig eh du unten bist.
Gucke, dass keine "Leicht -Angel-matrosen" neben dir stehen, die möglichst noch anfangen, den Fisch mit der Rute an Bord zu heben:g


----------



## d.t.0815 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hi 
wo habt ihr die gefangen ? Und vor allem womit ?
fahre in 11 tagen nach Blavand mal schauen ob da auch was geht.

gruß dominik


----------



## Sparky1337 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich fahre traditionell etwas früher, da sind 300 gr Pilker ne gute Wahl. Ob die an Deine Rute passen, kannste nur probieren. Leichter zu Angeln hab ich gelassen, je nach Auslastung der Solea ( um die gehts wohl?) fängste sonst mehr die Nachbarn und es dauert ewig eh du unten bist.
> Gucke, dass keine "Leicht -Angel-matrosen" neben dir stehen, die möglichst noch anfangen, den Fisch mit der Rute an Bord zu heben:g




Neben mir kann niemand stehn, stelle mich immer so hín das mein nachbar mein vater kumpel usw. ist.

Ah okay ich habe immer so um die 250g benutzt nur wollte ich mal von anderen anglern wissen, was die so benutzen. 

Was für beifänger benutzt du?

grüße


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Sparky1373
Dein gerät bzw. schnur reicht aus, wenn du mit der solea in der südlichen nordsee auf dorsch angeln willst. Bedenke je dünner eine schnur ist, je besser kannst du den pilker - oder was auch immer - führen.
Nun bietet er ja zwei fahrten auf dorsch an, wo in tiefen um die 30 m geangelt wird.

@d.t.o815
Dominik, wenn du die plattfische bzw. hornhechte meinst, so ist blavand kein guter angelplatz für diese fischarten - wobei du bei plattfische dort auch chancen hast.
Hvide sande zählt nun mal zu den besten honhechtplätzen in europa, da kann blavand nicht mithalten, wobei blavand langsam der ballerman von dk wird.
Gruß


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moinsen liebe gemeinde

komme grade aus HV wieder...der hering ist echt noch gut da und die hornis stehen vor allem an den beiden plattformen auf der seeseite.
und drei monsterlachse ziehen dort auch in aller seelenruhe ihre runden aber fangen....pustekuchen

als wir am freitag abend ankamen, drehte sich mir gleich der hals um. was ich hier schon einige male gelesen habe (zu recht als kritik) sah ich nun mit eigenen augen: heringe ohne abschlagen in den eimer. man könnte ja was verpassen, bloß schnell schnell....
schlimmer war es noch mit den hornhechten: drauftreten, tottreten, abködern und mich fragen ob ich ihn wolle. nein? na dann nicht....platsch zurück ins wasser.als ich dem bengel grade was erzählen wollte sah ich woher er sein handwerk gelernt hat: opa macht es genauso.
traurige eindrücke die bleiben. tatsachen die man nicht ändern kann. aber ein reines gewissen da MEINE fische alle einen auf den kopf bekommen haben und ich nicht fässerweise fisch vom wasser geschleppt habe, sondern nur das was ich brauchte.

schade ist auch dass es scheinbar tatsächlich keinen plattfisch mehr im hafen gibt.

unterm strich trotzdem ein schönes langes wochenende und nach 10 jahren eine gelungene rückkehr an den nabel der fischwelt.

und meine freundin hat sich in nr. nebel verliebt. ist aber auch echt schön geworden da.

beste grüße vom fischer sin jung


----------



## d.t.0815 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ok danke für die info.Wie sieht es aus war dort mal einer auf hecht oder aal?
gruß dominik


----------



## blue1887 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin,gestern Abend hatten wir zu zweit in 2 Stunden 150 Heringe ...haben denn aufgehört...waren auf der Fjordseite in der Steinpackung...da steht man schön allein und Fisch ist auch genug da...zum Vorposter...das mit dem nicht waidgerechten töten der Fische...kann ich nur bestätigen#daber darüber ist ja schon genug geschrieben wurden....werde heute nochmal in die Brandung...allerdings Ostwind...na mal schauen was so geht...die letzten 2 tage ist denn nochmal Erholung angesagt...Fisch haben wir ja genug für die Räuchertonne#hdas Wetter ist aber mal sowas von genial.........:m
Petri Heil


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
wie ist denn der Stand der Bauarbeiten auf den Molen? Ich finde auf den Hvidesande-Seiten wenig (naja: Nix) aktuelles. Kann man im Molen- und Meernahen Hafenbereich derzeit angeln? Und wenn ja, lohnt es sich überhaupt?

Schön, dass noch Heringe und Hornis da sind, ich hoffe, das hält noch drei, vier Wochen. Ich hab mal gehört, bei Ostwind kommen die Makrelen besser in Hafennähe, stimmt das? Noch ist es ja wohl zu früh, aber ab wann könnte das klappen?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Stand vergangene Woche : Bauarbeiten an der Südmole
Der Hafenbereich ist davon nicht betroffen. Also im Bereich ehemaliger Parkplatz wasserwärts.
 Heringe scheint es diese Woche ja auch wieder zu geben, vergangene war mau.
Gruß A.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie ist denn der Stand der Bauarbeiten auf den Molen? Ich finde auf den Hvidesande-Seiten wenig (naja: Nix) aktuelles. Kann man im Molen- und Meernahen Hafenbereich derzeit angeln? Und wenn ja, lohnt es sich überhaupt?
> 
> Schön, dass noch Heringe und Hornis da sind, ich hoffe, das hält noch drei, vier Wochen. Ich hab mal gehört, bei Ostwind kommen die Makrelen besser in Hafennähe, stimmt das? Noch ist es ja wohl zu früh, aber ab wann könnte das klappen?
> ...


 
Hey Michael, 

Also die Molen kannst du nicht angeln da sie noch nicht fertig sind. Für Makrelen ist es noch zufrüh. Ich würde sagen ab mitte Juli werden die in Strandnähe kommen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ok, danke. Dann werde ich aber genug andere Angelplätze finden


----------



## blue1887 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

so heute von 15.00 -17.45 Rest an Salzis in der Brandung verangelt ,bei ablandigen Wind musste man schon ca 120m rausschmeissen..gab 4 Butt...2 maßig von 36 und 38cm...
Petri Heil allen die demnächst anreisen oder noch vor Ort sind...werden jetzt noch 2 Tage relaxen und denn Samstag ist Heimreise angesagt#h


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



d.t.0815 schrieb:


> ok danke für die info.Wie sieht es aus war dort mal einer auf hecht oder aal?
> gruß dominik



Dominik, so wie ich lese, verbringst du ja deine ferien in blavand, wie schon gepostet, zählt dieser badeort nich zu den besten angelplätzen, jedoch kommen in der nordsee dort bzw. ho bucht, auch plattfische sowie hornhechte vor. Auch heringe sind dort und die ho bucht ist ein ideales gewässer für mefos und lachs.
Jedoch werden sie dort meistens vom boot gefangen.
Über aal müssen wir uns nicht mehr unterhalten, der aalbestand ist zu 70 % zusammen gebrochen, natürlich fängt mal noch welche jedoch noch nicht in der momentanen zeit. Hechte kannst du in der henne au - die nördlich von blavand liegt - fangen sowie in nymindegab am anfang des ringöbing fjord.


----------



## eislander (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto ,
ich freue mich das Du das Schlimmste überstanden hast und gut in der Reha in Damp angekommen bist. Dort wird Deine Genesung gute Fortschritte machen. Aber hüte Dich vor den " Schatten " das hält Dein armes Herz möglicherweise noch nicht aus.
Ein Problem kommt noch auf Dich zu wenn Du nach Hause kommst,die viele Arbeit siehst und deine Pläne betrachtest.Dann must Du echt stark sein. Mein Sohn als Mediziner hat mir als aktiven aber alternden Mann mal erklärt das Hauptproblem sei das der Kopf die Grenzmeldungen des Körpers ignoriert und nicht wahrnehmen möchte. Aber das kann bei Dir ganz anders sein.
Ich selbst habe wahrscheinlich die Woche nach Pfingsten noch einmal eine Chance auf einen Kurzurlaub mit meinem Sohn in Hvide Sande. Mal sehen ob es klappt. Wollte Breithardt nicht um diese Zeit auch da sein ?
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Otto ,
> ich freue mich das Du das Schlimmste überstanden hast und gut in der Reha in Damp angekommen bist. Dort wird Deine Genesung gute Fortschritte machen. Aber hüte Dich vor den " Schatten " das hält Dein armes Herz möglicherweise noch nicht aus.
> Ein Problem kommt noch auf Dich zu wenn Du nach Hause kommst,die viele Arbeit siehst und deine Pläne betrachtest.Dann must Du echt stark sein. Mein Sohn als Mediziner hat mir als aktiven aber alternden Mann mal erklärt das Hauptproblem sei das der Kopf die Grenzmeldungen des Körpers ignoriert und nicht wahrnehmen möchte. Aber das kann bei Dir ganz anders sein.
> Ich selbst habe wahrscheinlich die Woche nach Pfingsten noch einmal eine Chance auf einen Kurzurlaub mit meinem Sohn in Hvide Sande. Mal sehen ob es klappt. Wollte Breithardt nicht um diese Zeit auch da sein ?
> Gruß  Eislander



Hallo Eisangler,
nun sind mir ja nicht die augen zugefallen und ich habe inwischen alles hier selbst die schatten begutachtet und durchleuchtet - das ist ja normal, denn ein schöner platz der schatten spendet, kann richtig erfrischen sein. 
Habe jedoch kein geeigneten platz gefunden, der richtig schatten spendet - denn bei all diesen gehhilfen die ich hier sehe, bekommt man bei sonnenschein streifen an den beinen *lach 
Ich werde bzw. muss etwas kürzer treten, dieses habe ich mir auch vorgenommen, werde mehr zuschauen und andere arbeiten  lassen nach plan. Ich sehe da keine probleme und dein sohn hat recht - der kopf ist klar und willig.
Wenn ich 50 % dampf ablasse, fahre ich noch schnell genug.
Wie es aussieht mit Jürgen kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, wir haben zwar heute einige nachrichten ausgetauscht - kurze pn an jürgen senden.
Ich bin erst seit zwei tagen erneut mit der welt verbunden.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Otto ,
> ich freue mich das Du das Schlimmste überstanden hast und gut in der Reha in Damp angekommen bist. Dort wird Deine Genesung gute Fortschritte machen. Aber hüte Dich vor den " Schatten " das hält Dein armes Herz möglicherweise noch nicht aus.
> Ein Problem kommt noch auf Dich zu wenn Du nach Hause kommst,die viele Arbeit siehst und deine Pläne betrachtest.Dann must Du echt stark sein. Mein Sohn als Mediziner hat mir als aktiven aber alternden Mann mal erklärt das Hauptproblem sei das der Kopf die Grenzmeldungen des Körpers ignoriert und nicht wahrnehmen möchte. Aber das kann bei Dir ganz anders sein.
> Ich selbst habe wahrscheinlich die Woche nach Pfingsten noch einmal eine Chance auf einen Kurzurlaub mit meinem Sohn in Hvide Sande. Mal sehen ob es klappt.* Wollte Breithardt nicht um diese Zeit auch da sein ?*
> Gruß Eislander


 

Hallo Eislander,#h

nett,dass Du Dich noch an mich erinnerst.:m
Ich wollte bereits seit letztem Samstag dort sein.Aber
leider macht die Überalterung unser Familie unseren Urlaubs-
plänen einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung (Todes-und
Krankheitsfälle).
Wir haben bereits 2 bezahlte Urlaube abgesagt,und der 3.im
Okt. steht auch noch auf der Kippe.|rolleyes
Würde mich freuen,wenn Ihr an den Esenhäusern ein Glas auf unser Wohl leeren würdet.:m
Wie ich vermute,wird es kein Söhnlein Brillant sein.|supergri
Wünsche Euch einen schönen Aufenthalt.#6


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

jürgen dafür ziehst nächstes jahr voll durch, dann zeige ich dir das angeln mal genauer :m

mfg


----------



## eislander (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Breithardt,
wie könnte ich Dich vergessen ? Ich lese ja fast täglich Deine Nachrichten im Forum und Du hast doch  jetzt ,wo Otto mal Pause hatte, den Verkehr geregelt.
Wäre nett gewesen mal wieder gemeinsam vom Roten zu naschen.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Breithardt,
> wie könnte ich Dich vergessen ? Ich lese ja fast täglich Deine Nachrichten im Forum und Du hast doch jetzt ,wo Otto mal Pause hatte, den Verkehr geregelt.
> *Wäre nett gewesen mal wieder gemeinsam vom Roten zu naschen.*
> Gruß Eislander


 

Hallo Eislander,#h

das sollte bei unserem jugendlichen Alter in hoffentlich nicht zu ferner Zukunft noch zu schaffen sein.:m


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Eislander,#h
> 
> das sollte bei unserem jugendlichen Alter in hoffentlich nicht zu ferner Zukunft noch zu schaffen sein.:m



Hallo eisangler und jürgen, denkt dran, beim treffen darf ich ein gläschen wein auch trinken. :q
Ein bordietreffen können wir doch noch planen - ich bin in zwei wochen in lydum und könnte meeräschen - zum grillen - von damp mitbringen. Werde sie waidmännisch mit einer der gefühlvollsten rute  überlisten- mein zeigefinger.:q Das kribbelt in den fingern.
Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Otto,

schön wieder von Dir zu lesen, auch schön zu hören, dass Du Deinen Arbeitsstil überdenken möchtest.

Erhol Dich noch schön in Damp und lass Dich von den netten Pflegerinnen ein bißchen verwöhnen. :k

Ich hoffe mal, dass wir uns im nächsten Jahr wieder treffen!!!

Liebe Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## Habbo85 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Schönen guten Tag miteinander.Ich würde mich über ein bißchen Hilfe von  euch sehr freuen.Also fang ich mal an.Kollege von mir und ich haben uns  eine Hütte gebucht in der nähe von Hivde Sande in Lodbjerg Hede.Sind vom  9 juni bis zum 16 Juni dort.Da wir aber noch ziemlich Neulinge sind was  das angeln in Dänemark betrifft wären wir für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Auf was man dort und wo zu der Zeit angeln sollte,also wo man gute Chancen hätte was an den Haken zu bekommen.Und auch wie mit welcher Montage.Und ob man in der nähe auch eine gute Kuttertour buchen kann,falls ja wäre ich sehr verbunden wenn ihr vielleicht ein paar Namen hättet und von wo die dann abfahren.

Ist zwar ziemlich viel aber ich danke schon mal im voraus wenns ein paar gibt die ein paar Tips für uns haben.#6


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Habbo,
irgendwo in den vergangenen neunzig Seiten findest Du die Antworten auf alle Deine Fragen. Alternativ kannst Du auch im Hvide-Sande-2011-Thread stöbern, da findest Du auch vieles. In Kurzform trotzdem mal einige Tipps:
Angeln kannst Du auf viele Fische, es ist die Frage, was Du so willst. Hier findest Du ganz viel Infos über die Angelei rund um Hvide Sande. Fangkalender, Texte zu verschiedenen Angelarten, alles, was das Herz begehrt. Es gibt derzeit einge Fische, die in Beißlaune sind. 

Zu Kuttertouren gibt es hier mehr Infos. Es gibt evtl. noch einen oder zwei weitere Kutter, die von Hvide Sande aus fahren, aber die finde ich auf die schnelle nicht im Netz.

Ansonsten braucht ihr einen dänischen Angelschein, den Ihr euch entweder vorab im Internet besorgen könnt oder aber vor Ort. An der Schleuse in Hvide Sande wird nicht nur viel geangelt, dort ist auch ein großes Angelgeschäft (das mit den Kuttertouren auf der Solea).
Das wars fürs erste, lest Euch da mal ein.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## eislander (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto ,hallo Breithardt,
das mit dem Gläschen vom Roten für uns bekomm ich leicht hin. Ihr beiden könnt ja nicht mehr so viel vertragen. Die Meeräschen lass man ,die schmecken mir nicht besonders. Früher hat mein Sohn sie auf Helgoland von den Betonblöcken vor der Hafenmole mit dem Kescher gefangen und sich damit ein Taschengeld verdient. Es sind Planktonfresser und sie  beißen nicht auf die Köder die uns so eingefallen sind.
Bei mir klappt es tatsächlich noch mit Hvide Sande. Morgen gehts los,wir sind schon am packen.
Gruß  Eislander












gläschen vom Roten für Euch und natürlich auchn


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Otto ,hallo Breithardt,
> das mit dem Gläschen vom Roten für uns bekomm ich leicht hin. Ihr beiden könnt ja nicht mehr so viel vertragen. Die Meeräschen lass man ,die schmecken mir nicht besonders. Früher hat mein Sohn sie auf Helgoland von den Betonblöcken vor der Hafenmole mit dem Kescher gefangen und sich damit ein Taschengeld verdient. Es sind Planktonfresser und sie beißen nicht auf die Köder die uns so eingefallen sind.
> Bei mir klappt es tatsächlich noch mit Hvide Sande. Morgen gehts los,wir sind schon am packen.
> Gruß Eislander
> ...


 



Lass die gute Flasche mal lieber im kühlen Keller. Ein guter Jahrgang hält auch bis nächstes Jahr.:m

Gute Reise,


----------



## eislander (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,hallo,
gut in HS angekommen und auch schon die erste Pfanne Hornhecht gegessen.  Wetter ist bombig gut, da hat man fast keine Lust zum Angeln. Angler jede Menge ( für mich schon zu viele ) ,aber ich denke nach Ende der Feiertage wird es etwas entspannter und dann kommt meine Zeit. Gefangen wird über wiegend Hornhecht Hering nur vereinzelt und dann auch meistens sehr Kleine.
Gruß   Eislander


----------



## chaco (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

also was da abgeht in sande anne schleuse unglaublich!!!!!!!!!!!! gestern 19 uhr linke seite vor der brücke ca 20 ausländische mitbürger,GLAUBE INDER laut gröhlend heringsvorfach, mit drilling dazwischen, honhechte reissen,  sie dann mit ein schwung nach oben auf die brücke SCHLEUDERN mit den füssen drauftreten damit sie nicht mehr zappeln!! auf blinker beissen die ganz schlecht momentan , hab meine mit hornhechtschlaufen gefangen, ich sag mal von 100 angler die da waren haben 95 die hornis gerissen keine sauberen bissen, bin im angelladen dan gegangen,und hab mal gefragt ob die wissen was hier abgeht?, schulterzucken, war das 1. mal da , nieeee wieder ganzzzzz grosse sauerei was abgeht


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

*Längere ABWESENHEIT wegen OP

*hallo freunde so wollte mich jetzt mal abmelden, bin für die nächsten  tage oder wochen nicht mehr on, ich muss ab mittwoch ins kh und werde am  donnerstag operiert.

ich bekomme mein magenbypass (magenverkleinerung ) und freue mich auf  mein neues leben danach. natürlich habe ich viel viel angst. aber ich  ziehe es jetzt durch.

also ich hoffe das ich wiederkommen werde, falls der schlechteste fall  eintreten sollte und ihr mich nicht mehr hört dann denkt ab und zu mal  an mich

also auf gehts

mfg


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Fabi,
alles Gute, lass Dich nicht kleinkriegen. Wir warten hier auf Dich, auch wenn DIch dann niemand mehr erkennt  Ich drück Dir die Daumen!

@eislander: Wie lange seid Ihr denn oben? Ich komme am Samstag hoch.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Uwe_H (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Alles Gute Fabi!

Wenn Du was von Otto gelernt hast, dann hoffentlich auch den Biß und das Stehvermögen. Dann schaffst das auch locker!!!
Halt die Ohren steif und die Rute oben!!!

Liebe Grüße,

Uwe


----------



## anschmu (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> *Längere ABWESENHEIT wegen OP
> 
> *hallo freunde so wollte mich jetzt mal abmelden, bin für die nächsten  tage oder wochen nicht mehr on, ich muss ab mittwoch ins kh und werde am  donnerstag operiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## eislander (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Michael,
wir reisen am Sa. früh ab.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Eislander, Schade, aber lass mir noch ein paar Forellen und Heringe drin 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## fischflotz (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> *Längere ABWESENHEIT wegen OP*
> 
> hallo freunde so wollte mich jetzt mal abmelden, bin für die nächsten tage oder wochen nicht mehr on, ich muss ab mittwoch ins kh und werde am donnerstag operiert.
> 
> ...


 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und hoffe dann bald wieder von dir zuhören/lesen.


----------



## Floschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Alles Gute, Fabi! #6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> *Längere ABWESENHEIT wegen OP*
> 
> hallo freunde so wollte mich jetzt mal abmelden, bin für die nächsten tage oder wochen nicht mehr on, ich muss ab mittwoch ins kh und werde am donnerstag operiert.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Fabi, 

Auch von mir alles gute für deinen OP du Schaft das schon.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Harti (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Fabi du alter Forellenkiller,

wir drücken dir die Daumen und wünschen eine schnelle Genesung damit du für Langeland wieder fit bist. Sind gerade wieder zurück von LL und haben jede Menge Dorsche verhaftet. Du wirst eine gute Kondition für die Dorsche brauchen.


Gruss
Torsten


----------



## porscher (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ich war von dienstag bis sonntag in haurvig stationiert. das wetter war super. überwiegend ostwind. an der schleuse war ausreichend platz zum angeln. heringe und hornhechte wurden in großen mengen gefangen.


----------



## fischflotz (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Habe ewas im Internet gefunden: www.tasso.net/Daenemark . Tasso warnt dort Haustiere mit in den Urlaub nach Dänemark zu nehmen. Ein Däne hat wohl einen Hund erschossen, der auf seinem Grundstück war. Ich denke da wird ein Fall mal wieder hochgespielt, oder weis jemand mehr?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Fischflotz,
was für eine Panikmache, wenn dem so wäre würde das auch in den Medien auftauchen.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das es dieses Gesetz nicht gibt, aber ich glaube kaum das einer in den Touri-Gebieten einen Hund in seinem Garten erschießt, mal abgesehen davon das es befriedeter Raum ist in dem normalserweise nicht geschossen/gejagd werden darf.
Anders sieht es in der Freien Natur aus, wenn der Hund Wild hetzt/jagt ist es auch hier erlaubt den Hund zu erschießen.
Dem kann man vorbeugen indem man sein Hund anleint, was ja immer von Vorteil sein kann.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich hab das heute morgen auch weitergeleitet bekommen. Für mich klingt das auch nach Panikmache. Nach Auskunft der dänischen Botschaft ist ein Hund erschossen worden, und das wohl auf dem Nachbargrundstück. Da wird wohl eher ein Nachbarschaftstreit der Anlass gewesen sein. Das kommt auch in anderen Ländern vor.

Damit einem Hund auf einem Grundstück etwas passiert muss schon viel zusammenkommen: Der Hund muss frei und unkontrolliert auf ein fremdes Grundstück laufen, der dortige Besitzer muss es mitbekommen, eine Waffe besitzen, das Gesetz kennen, Hunde nicht mögen und gewillt sein, die Waffe zu nutzen und den zu erwartenden Konflikt mit dem Hundebesitzer einzugehen.

Wenn man (wie ein vernünftiger Mensch) seinen Hund nur in Hundewäldern oder am (möglichst leeren) Strand rennen lässt, sollte man davor geschützt sein.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> *Längere ABWESENHEIT wegen OP*
> 
> hallo freunde so wollte mich jetzt mal abmelden, bin für die nächsten tage oder wochen nicht mehr on, ich muss ab mittwoch ins kh und werde am donnerstag operiert.
> 
> ...


 

Halt die Ohren steif,Alter.:m

Ich bin gerade vor 5 min. wieder vom Krankenhaus nach Hause gekommen. Werde heute Abend mal die Pfingst-
steaks auf den Grill werfen.|supergri


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Wolfsburg Virus

Fabi, wünsche dir alles gute - du wirst es schon packen - alles ganz locker sehen. Würde mich freuen wenn du schlank wie ein tanne wirst - krüppeleiche ist auch schon ok.

Ich bin durch die operationen etwas geschrumpft, wiege nur noch 79 kg und habe storchenbeine bekommen - wenn du dieses gewicht erreichst - das wäre der hammer, dann angeln wir aus dem schilfgürtel ohne das man uns sieht.

Ich drücke dir die daumen - du wirst es schon schaffen.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Fischflotz
Damit muss man rechnen, denn in den ländlichen gebieten z.b. an der westküste besitzen reichlich menschen ein gewehr bzw. haben einen waffenschein - so kann es passieren wenn er ungeleint auf grundstücke stöbert. Es kann auch sein, dass er durch eine rattenfalle schwer verletzt wird, bzw. am strand in der heide von einer kreuzotter gebissen wird oder waidmännisch vom jäger einen blattschuß bekommt.

Das problem ist jedoch, dass der hund nicht an der leine gehalten wurde - denn dieses ist halt mal pflicht und dass man die scharfen hunderassen in dänemark verboten hat, hat auch damit etwas zu tun, da die besitzer sie nicht an leinen geführt haben und mit zusehen konnten, wie ihre lieblinge kleinkinder getötet und zerrissen haben. Erst nach mehreren unfällen wie ich sie erwähnt habe wurden die rassen verboten.


----------



## fischflotz (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> 
> Fabi, wünsche dir alles gute - du wirst es schon packen - alles ganz locker sehen. Würde mich freuen wenn du schlank wie ein tanne wirst - krüppeleiche ist auch schon ok.
> 
> ...


Schön von dir zu lesen. Schön auch das du deinen Humor nicht verloren hast. Aber wenn du jetzt Storchenbeine hast, bringst du denn auch die Kinder in Hvide Sande?


----------



## fischflotz (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fischflotz
> Damit muss man rechnen, denn in den ländlichen gebieten z.b. an der westküste besitzen reichlich menschen ein gewehr bzw. haben einen waffenschein - so kann es passieren wenn er ungeleint auf grundstücke stöbert. Es kann auch sein, dass er durch eine rattenfalle schwer verletzt wird, bzw. am strand in der heide von einer kreuzotter gebissen wird oder waidmännisch vom jäger einen blattschuß bekommt.
> 
> Das problem ist jedoch, dass der hund nicht an der leine gehalten wurde - denn dieses ist halt mal pflicht und dass man die scharfen hunderassen in dänemark verboten hat, hat auch damit etwas zu tun, da die besitzer sie nicht an leinen geführt haben und mit zusehen konnten, wie ihre lieblinge kleinkinder getötet und zerrissen haben. Erst nach mehreren unfällen wie ich sie erwähnt habe wurden die rassen verboten.


Ich Stimme dir zu. Das Problem ist nicht der Hund, sondern der Mensch der den Hund nicht anleint. 
Ich habe selber einen Hund und lasse ihn nur von der Leine, wenn ich das Gelände weit überblicken kann. Es kann ja immer mal ein Reh oder Hase aus dem Gebüsch kommen.
Ich traf mal einen Bekannten in einer Kneipe. Als ich sah das er weinte, fragte ich was passiert sei. Er sagte der Förster hätte seinen Hund in der Kiesgrube am Wald erschossen und hat über diesen Förster geschimpft. Da hab ich nur gesagt: da hat der Förster den falschen erwischt, er hätte dich erschiessen sollen. Wie kann man einen Hund nur unangeleint im Wald laufen lassen?!
 Der hätte mich am liebsten gegen die Wand geklatscht. Zum Glück haben ihn 2 Männer davon abgehalten. Später als er wohl eingesehen hatte, das er den Fehler gemacht hatte, hat er noch mehr geweint.


----------



## Uwe_H (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

In Dänemark gilt nach wie vor eine Leinenpflicht für Hunde, außer ind en Wintermonaten.

In Deutschland ist die Rechtslage mit dem Abschuß von Hunden ja eine ganz andere. Hier muss der Hund tatsächlich wildern (wildern kann schon sein mit tiefer Nase zu suchen!) und sich dabei außerhalb des Einflußbereiches seines Führers befinden.
Wie dieses letztendlich vor Gericht ausgelegt werden wird, das ist natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Nummer.
Für mich kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nicht auf einen Hund schießen könnte und auch nicht würde. Auch ein Jäger hat noch die Möglichkeit den Hund eventuell abzulenken und einzufangen.
Ausnahmen würde ich allerdings auch machen. Zum Beispiel, wenn der Hund mir bekannt wäre, öfters auffällig, mit den Besitzern bereits mehrfach über die Problematik gesprochen wurde, keine Besserung eintritt, und der Hund tatsächlich an einem Stück Wild aktiv dran wäre. Mit unsicherer Beweislage wird in der heutigen Zeit der Jäger vermutlich immer den kürzeren ziehen.
Das dänische Gesetz überrascht mich, aber wenn es das Gesetz ist, dann ist es so.
Bei entsprechender Auslegung: Als Tourist in der Ferienhaussiedlung, wird bestimmt nicht der Nachbar gleich die Kanone entsichern, sobald der Hund versehentlich einen Fuß aufs falsche Grundstück setzt. Hund an die Leine nehmen (sowieso Vorschrift) und gut ist.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich habe 2 E. Cocker Spaniel die in Dänemark ( Vorupør) immer
frei in den Dünen rumgeturnt sind, niemand hat sich aufgeregt. 

Ganz anders ist das in Österreich, da sind die Jäger sehr schießwütig, die haben sogar den Hund vom Gasthof auf dem eigenem Grundstück abgeschossen.

Ein gutes hatte das übrigens, er ballert nie wieder weil sein Jagdschein weg ist. #6

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Dieselross75 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Bin im Sommer in Hvide Sande Ende Juli bis Mitte August.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Kamerad Wolfsbarsch gemacht?
Egal ob Spinn oder Brandungsangelei bin für beides offen.
Vielen Dank für hoffentlich jede Menge Tipps.

mfg

dieselross75


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Dieselross75 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
> Bin im Sommer in Hvide Sande Ende Juli bis Mitte August.
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Kamerad Wolfsbarsch gemacht?
> Egal ob Spinn oder Brandungsangelei bin für beides offen.
> ...


 


Das mit den Wölfen ist wie ein Glücksspiel. Es wird hin und wieder mal mal einer beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. Darauf geziehlt zu fischen ist wohl noch nicht möglich.:m
Die Chance auf einen Lachs ist mit Sicherheit genau so 
groß.
Ich fahre bereits seit über 30 Jahre nach HS, den Wolf habe
ich noch nicht gefangen, der Lachs war aber dabei.


----------



## Adenauer53 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo.: wer kann mir sagen, wan im Herbst die Heringe nach Kappel / Schlei kommen.
Gruß und Danke Adenauer53


----------



## eislander (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,
ich finde es gut wenn Hundebesitzer mal drastisch an die Gesetzeslage erinnert werden. Manche sind wirklich nicht mehr von dieser Welt,wenn sie, wie meiner Frau im letzen Jahr in Tverstedt am Strand beim Joggen passiert ist, nach einem Biss in die Wade erklären, sie soll sich man nicht so anstellen wegen der kleinen Kratzer denn der Hund wäre sehr gutmütig und wollte nur spielen. Außerdem hätte sie ja stehenbleiben können. Seither hat sie beim Joggen Angst vor Hunden. 
Im übrigen ist in Deutschland die Rechtsprechung klar, ein Hund der  außerhalb der Einwirkungsmöglichkeit des Hundeführers im Revier angetroffen wird, kann vom Jagdausübungsberechtigten erschossen werden. In der Setzzeit wird das auch oft genug gemacht und wenn der Besitzer bekannt wird kommt noch eine Anzeige dazu. 
Aber nun zurück nach Hvidesande. Wir hatten einige schöne  Tage. Leider zu viel Wind  um in der Brandung den Platten nachzustellen. Unser Herings und Hornhecht - Vorrat ist jedenfalls wieder aufgefüllt.
Demnächst werde ich wohl  Mitglied im Museumsverein Nymindegab. Der Vorsitzende hat mir die Vorzüge erklärt und wenn ich demnächst Rentner bin lohnt es sich auch.
Gruß vor allem an Otto in Damp. Otto pass auf, das Du nicht über eine von den vielen Gehhilfen stolperst und dann selbst eine brauchst.
Eislander


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Adenauer53 schrieb:


> Hallo.: wer kann mir sagen, wan im Herbst die Heringe nach Kappel / Schlei kommen.
> Gruß und Danke Adenauer53


 

Stell die Frage bitte mal im richtigen Forum,dann kommen
bestimmt auch Antworten.:m


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Schön von dir zu lesen. Schön auch das du deinen Humor nicht verloren hast. Aber wenn du jetzt Storchenbeine hast, bringst du denn auch die Kinder in Hvide Sande?



Ich stehe zwar oft mit den beinen im schlamm, aber ich bin nicht so wild, dass ich kind  und gleichzeitig das höschen im schnabel transportiere.:q:q:q:q

Uwe, du bist jäger und wir kennen uns sehr gut - nun bin ich ja ein tier und habe ein wolfsrachen. *lach mal :q
Auch wenn dieses passiert ist mit dem abschuss, wird normal in dänemark kein hund abgeschossen. Nun ist dieses jedoch passiert und mit meinen zeilen bin ich kein hundegegner, auch wenn einige dieses glauben - hatte 30 jahre hunde und kenne mich etwas mit tieren aus. 
Beim freilauf von hunden am strand, können ja - außer das schon erwähnte d.h. zerfleischen von kindern,  ganz andere probleme auftreten, wo sich kaum ein deutscher hundebesitzer gedanken macht, da er halt kaum etwas kennt von der natur und was da alles so ablaufen kann. 
Um nur ein problem zu nennen, der fuchs wandert regelmäßig in den nachtstunden am strand an der wasserkante vorbei und befasst sich mit den angeschwemmten toten tieren, er zieht ihnen das fell über die ohren und frisst die toten vögel.
Ein freilaufender hund am starnd befasst sich auch mit diesen tieren bzw. überresten und so kann es passieren, dass krankheiten übertragen werden.
Nun sind die hundebesitzer ja unterschiedlich und einige ermahnen den hund und sagen: das darfst du nicht machen. Und da er gehorcht, bekommt er ein küsschen vom frauchen und darf zusätzlich noch als belohnung vom eis lecken. 
Wer  es nicht glaubt, kann dieses täglich in henne strand sehen. Herrliche studien kann man dort betreiben - außer man macht beim küssen, die augen zu. :q


----------



## maxe-hh (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, moin.
Ich fahre nächsten Samstag in die Nähe von Hvide Sande.
Dank der ganzen hilfreichen Beiträge bin ich auch schon nen Tick schlauer aber, ich komme mit den Angelkartenkauf nicht zurecht. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand schnell behilflich sein. ICh möchte gern anner Küste fischen und im südlichen Ring Köbing Fjord. Welche Karte(n) benötige ich dann? Einmal die normale Jahreskarte und dann noch eine?
Wäre sehr dankbar für eine hilfreiche Info.

Danke und Gruss Max


----------



## porscher (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ein hund ist nur ein hund. ein menschenleben ist tausend-fach wertvoller!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



porscher schrieb:


> ein hund ist nur ein hund. ein menschenleben ist tausend-fach wertvoller!!!!


 


Tolle Erkenntnis


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> Moin, moin.
> Ich fahre nächsten Samstag in die Nähe von Hvide Sande.
> Dank der ganzen hilfreichen Beiträge bin ich auch schon nen Tick schlauer aber, ich komme mit den Angelkartenkauf nicht zurecht. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand schnell behilflich sein. ICh möchte gern anner Küste fischen und im südlichen Ring Köbing Fjord. Welche Karte(n) benötige ich dann? Einmal die normale Jahreskarte und dann noch eine?
> Wäre sehr dankbar für eine hilfreiche Info.
> ...



Hallo Max, 
für küste und ringköbing fjord, benötigst du nur den staatlichen angelschein, den du im angelladen in hvide sande kaufen kannst, bzw. online für ein jahr bzw. monat. 

Für einige fließgewässer wie skjern, varde und henne au, benötigst du zuzüglich einen angelschein für das jeweilige gewässer.


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo ihr tierliebhaber, 
zurück zu den hunden, die sich frei bewegen am strand. 
So wie ich hier unter den kranken gehört habe, wollen chinesen an den stränden der nordsee, d.h. dänemark , schalentiere, heringe, hornhechte  und fleisch am spieß anbieten. 
Sie wollen alle tiere selbst fangen. Nun sind es ja experten in der verwertung von hundefleisch -  damit keiner einen hund frisst bzw. seinen eigenen, sollte man ihnen auf chinesisch sagen: ich nix kau wau wau. 
Wobei heringsköpfe in tangblätter gerollt  oder gebratene quallen mit zimt vorzüglich schmecken.
Dieses nur nebebei erwähnt, mehr nicht.|supergri


----------



## maxe-hh (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> für küste und ringköbing fjord, benötigst du nur den staatlichen angelschein, den du im angelladen in hvide sande kaufen kannst, bzw. online für ein jahr bzw. monat.
> 
> Für einige fließgewässer wie skjern, varde und henne au, benötigst du zuzüglich einen angelschein für das jeweilige gewässer.




Super, danke. Wäre blöd im anderen Land zu stehen und die flaschen Papiere zu haben. Dann kann es ja beruhigt losgehen. Vielen, Dank nochmal.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

huhu wollte kurz sagen das ich die op gut überstanden habe. liege noch intensiv, melde mich wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. 

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> huhu wollte kurz sagen das ich die op gut überstanden habe. liege noch intensiv, melde mich wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.
> 
> mfg


 

Glückwunsch,du alte Ratte.#6

Habe mir mittlerweile die Daumen wund gewählt.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@WolfsburgVirus: Freut mich, dass Du die OP überstanden hast.

@LAC: Schön, dass Du schon wieder fleißig hier mitschreibst.

Wir sind gut in Argab angekommen. Das Wetter ist wechselhaft, wir sind bei Sonne an den Strand, dann wurde es windig, ein kurzer Hagelschauer ging hernieder und jetzt scheint wieder ein wenig die Sonne... So ist das an der Nordsee. Unsere Hunde waren am Wasser und haben niemanden zerfleischt 

An der Schleuse wird geangelt, aber nur an der Fjordseite. Ich hab nur einen Blick darauf geworfen, für mehr fehlte die Zeit. Jetzt ist erstmal ausschlafen angesagt, dann angeln.

@maxe-hh: Kommst Du nicht auch mit Hund hierher? Wo seid Ihr denn untergebracht? Vielleicht sieht man sich mal am Strand.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## maxe-hh (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Michael.
Klar komme ich mit Hund, ohne gehts nirgends hin!
Wir haben nen Haus in Bjerregard gemietet.
Wäre ne feine Sache sich da ma zu treffen.


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ WolfsburgVirus

Fabi, gratulation, dass du es geschafft hast - ich habe oft an dich gedacht und dir hier in damp mehrere tage den daumen gedrückt - zwischen mittel- und zeigefinger.  
Hat aufsehen erweckt und bin oft angesprochen worden - sagte jedoch immer, es ist nicht so, wie sie es denken, es ist auch keine sehnenscheidenentzündung. 
Ich stecke einfach den daumen rein und denke dabei immer an ein kleines fabilein. |supergri|supergri #h
Einige sagten, das ist ja hoch interessant, nehmen sie doch platz


----------



## rainzor (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

bin auch mal wieder vor Ort.

War heute auch schon an der Schleuse. Hering wird noch etwas gefangen, Hornhecht so gut wie gar nicht. In 2-3 Std. habe ich nur einen gesehen.

Wetter durchwachsen, aber viel zu kalt und auch zu windig.

Gruß
Rainer

PS: Habe leider im Haus keinen Internetzugang und kann immer nur an öffentlichen Hotspots lesen oder schreiben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin auch mal wieder vor Ort.
> 
> ...


 



Wird bestimmt besser.:m


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin auch mal wieder vor Ort.
> 
> ...



Rainer,
das hört sich ja nicht gut an, wollte am wochende auch mal starten mit hering und hornhecht.  Die fische sind noch nicht verschwunden, sie sind noch in hvide sande.  Das wetter soll ja besser werden.
Gruß


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Herrlich, allen gehts wieder gut, der Fabi hats gepackt, der Otto erfreut uns wieder mit seinem Humor und die Chinesen geben Vollgas am Strand.

Mit Kormoranen kannst die Kollegen aus Asien auch erfreuen, das essen die ganz gerne. Jedenfalls beliefert eine Jagdkameradschaft von mir einen Chinesen immer mit den schwarzen Gesellen.


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Uwe-H
Uwe, ich werde mir einen jungen kormoran anschaffen und ihn abrichten. Der tag wird ja kommen, wo ich meine finger nicht mehr bewegen kann oder was auch immer, dann setze ich ihn ein, wenn ich mit dem kanu unterwegs bin - der ringköbing fjord, ist ideal dafür geeignet. Es wird dann in der region eine neue touristische sensation  werden und man muss nicht bis nach japan fliegen um dieses zu sehen. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir nicht die letzten fische erwischen.
Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So, heute Nachmittag war ich mal zwei Stunden an der Schleuse auf der Meerseite und bin mit knapp 30 Heringen absolut zufrieden mit meiner Ausbeute. Habs zuerst mit 30g Heringsblei versucht, aber das war zu wenig. Alle anderen fingen, nur ich nicht. Hab dann auf 50g gewechselt und recht flach mit kräftigen Zügen gefischt, und schon war jeder  der nächsten 5 Würfe ein Treffer. Später ging es dann auch, wenn ich langsam reingeleiert habe. Hornhechte hab ich keine gesehen. Der Wind ist recht kräftig, da muss man auf die Schnur aufpassen, dafür war nicht ganz so viel los. Wenn der Wind mal nachlässt, gehts an den Forellensee.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Bei Kott Fritid war ich gestern mit anderen Anglern im Gespräch, denen der nördliche Zufluß zum Fjord (bei Ringköbing) für Hecht un Barsch empfohlen wurde. Braucht man da noch einen extra-Schein? Oder reicht da der dänische?
Wetter in Hvide Sande: Weiterhin wechselhaft mit ordentlich Wind...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,
war heute nur mal zum Gucken an der Schleuse. Alle Tore offen, Wildwasser Richtung Meer. Und von der Seeseite die volle Dröhnung Wind.
Auf der Meerseite wurde gar nichts gefangen, auf der Fjordseite vereinzelnt Hering. Hornhecht null.
Wetter: Morgens grau in grau, jetzt aufgeheitert, aber immer noch zu kalt und viel zu windig.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Malzis (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Mal ne Frage.an welchen Forellenseen geht den im Moment was.??


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bei Kott Fritid war ich gestern mit anderen Anglern im Gespräch, denen der nördliche Zufluß zum Fjord (bei Ringköbing) für Hecht un Barsch empfohlen wurde. Braucht man da noch einen extra-Schein? Oder reicht da der dänische?
> Wetter in Hvide Sande: Weiterhin wechselhaft mit ordentlich Wind...
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Lt. Aussage von Costas oder Otto (weis ich nicht mehr) reicht
der dänische.


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lt. Aussage von Costas oder Otto (weis ich nicht mehr) reicht
> der dänische.



@ Michael-05er
So wir mir berichtet wurde, reicht der dänische - laut touristinformation in hvide sande


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Malzis schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.an welchen Forellenseen geht den im Moment was.??


Unterhalt Dich mal mit denen von Kott Fritid, die wissen wo es ganz gut geht. War heute mal am Klittens Dambrug, hab aber in zwei Stunden nur eine 1,5 kg Lachsforelle gefangen. Andere haben auch ein, zwei Fische gefangen. Da beißen also schon welche.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Uwe_H (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto, das wird ne gute Nummer mit dem Kormoran...

Die Biester sind besonders leicht abzurichten wenn Du Dir Deine Glatze mit Fischreiherkniefett einreibst!!! Das wirkt Wunder!!!


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Otto, das wird ne gute Nummer mit dem Kormoran...
> 
> Die Biester sind besonders leicht abzurichten wenn Du Dir Deine Glatze mit Fischreiherkniefett einreibst!!! Das wirkt Wunder!!!



Uwe, das geht wirklich gut , obwohl ich wie eine vogelscheuche aussehe, muss ich aufpassen, dass die kormorane auf meine glatze kein nest bauen, dann trage ich im königlichem lande eine krone und guano dünger auf den schultern - sehe dann ganz schön beschissen aus. |supergri


----------



## rainzor (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Und hier wieder ein Hvide Sande aktuell:

Wetter: Wind hat kompl. gedreht. Kommt jetzt aus Südost. Und deutlich schwächer. Vormittags sonnig, ab Mittag bewölkt, jetzt Regen.

War heute Mittag an der Schleuse. Und was soll ich sagen: Hering läuft wie Hölle. In einer Std. war der Eimer voll. Jeder Wurf mindestens 1 Hering, teilweise hing an jedem der 5 Haken einer.
Neben mir standen 3 Leute die mit Pose und Heringsfetzen gut Hornhecht gefangen haben. War aber chlagartig vorbei, als die Sonne weg war.

Gruß
Rainer

PS: Otto: Ausprobieren, vielleicht kommen ja durch den Guano die Haare wieder.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Uwe, das geht wirklich gut , *obwohl ich wie eine vogelscheuche aussehe, muss ich aufpassen, dass die kormorane auf meine glatze kein nest bauen*, dann trage ich im königlichem lande eine krone und guano dünger auf den schultern - sehe dann ganz schön beschissen aus. |supergri


 


Otto,#h

da braucht du keine Angst zu haben, so geschmacksverirrt
sind selbst Kormorane nicht.|supergri


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> da braucht du keine Angst zu haben, so geschmacksverirrt
> sind selbst Kormorane nicht.|supergri



Jürgen, ich muss dir recht geben, ich habe ein schrecken bekommen, als ich mich nach deinen zeilen im spiegel mal betrachtet  habe - da ist eine vogelscheuche ja noch schön. Dass ein Mensch sich so verändern kann, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Meine mutter hat immer zu mir gesagt, ich wäre ein bildhüscher junge gewesen und ich hätte gold in den fingern - sie wusste nicht dass es guano war.
Rainer meint, damit meine haare wachsen., ich soll mal eine guano packung auflegen - die idee ist nicht schlecht, angereichert mit tang aus dem meer - dann sehe ich aus wie ein zottelbär und passe mich den wilden in hvide sande an.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, ich muss dir recht geben, ich habe ein schrecken bekommen, als ich mich nach deinen zeilen im spiegel mal betrachtet habe - da ist eine vogelscheuche ja noch schön. Dass ein Mensch sich so verändern kann, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Meine mutter hat immer zu mir gesagt, ich wäre ein bildhüscher junge gewesen und ich hätte gold in den fingern - sie wusste nicht dass es guano war.
> Rainer meint, damit meine haare wachsen., ich soll mal eine guano packung auflegen - die idee ist nicht schlecht, angereichert mit tang aus dem meer - dann sehe ich aus wie ein zottelbär und passe mich den wilden in hvide sande an.


 


Otto,#h

mach die Guanopackung nur nicht auf den Brustkorb.#d
Du musst dann damit rechnen, dass dich jemand als 
Flokati verkauft.:m


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> mach die Guanopackung nur nicht auf den Brustkorb.#d
> Du musst dann damit rechnen, dass dich jemand als
> Flokati verkauft.:m



Jürgen, du meinst als bettvorleger, nun habe ich haare auf den brustkorb,  das ist nicht gut, wer will schon einen gülleberber, denn guano an haare, kann man nicht mehr mit papier entfernen - da hilft nur waschen.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich habe mal eine Frage: gibt es ende Juni noch Heringe in Hvide Sande?

Gruß Dorschfutzi|wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage: gibt es ende Juni noch Heringe in Hvide Sande?
> Gruß Dorschfutzi|wavey:


Vielleicht 
Die (Frühjahrs-)Heringssaison geht zu Ende. Es kann dann schon Tage geben, an denen noch gefangen wird. An anderen TAgen geht nichts mehr. Du solltest definitiv nicht mehr mit Massenfängen rechnen, aber ein paar Heringe könntest Du noch fangen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell:

Wetter: Leichter Wind aus Südost. Bis 15 Uhr überwiegend sonnig, dann dichte Wolkendecke und leichte Schauer. Es wird langsam wärmer.

Heute habe ich es mal mit Pose und Heringdfetzen auf Hornhecht probiert. In 2 Std. 10 Hornhechte. Allerdings ist meine Bißverwertung noch nicht so dolle. Auf einen Hornhecht kamen ca. 2-3 versiebte Bisse.
Hering wird auch noch sehr gut gefangen.
Und die Lachse (oder Mefos) ziehen wieder in kleinen Trupps direkt vor der Schleuse ihre Runden.
Apropo: Am Geländer bei der nördlichen Plattform hängt jetzt ein Schild. Darauf steht, daß Lachse und Mefos im Fjord und in der Hafeneinfahrt ganzjährig geschützt sind und das Reißfischerei strengstens verboten ist. Zuwiderhandlungen werden streng bestraft. Leider nur in dänisch, englisch und deutsch. Indisch und die osteuropäischen Sprachen fehlen leider.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das mit dem Plakat ist ja schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!
Muss auch nochmal hin, wenn doch Hornis da sind. Meine Bissverwertung ist aber auch nicht besser :c
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Nur leider ist das Schild sehr klein und hängt an der falschen Stelle. Es hängt fast oben an der Brücke und die meisten Leute kommen doch mehr von der Seite. Die sehen das Schild gar nicht. Und ein Schild allein bringt ja auch noch nichts. Es muß dann auch Kontrollen geben. Ich hatte in über 30 Jahren in DK noch nie eine Kontrolle beim Angeln.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Nur leider ist das Schild sehr klein und hängt an der falschen Stelle. Es hängt fast oben an der Brücke und die meisten Leute kommen doch mehr von der Seite. Die sehen das Schild gar nicht. Und ein Schild allein bringt ja auch noch nichts. Es muß dann auch Kontrollen geben.* Ich hatte in über 30 Jahren in DK noch nie eine Kontrolle beim Angeln.*
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 


Rainer,#h

ich leider auch nicht. #q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Mein Dad hatte in über 30jahren erst eine Kontrolle. Genau an dem Tag an dem die Scheinpflicht eingeführt hatten. Ich würde auch für mehr Kontrollen am Wasser sein. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich bin bisher nur an der Skjern Au kontrolliert worden. Zwei mal an einem Nachmittag. Inklusive Köderkontrolle. Aber sonst auch nie.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

HS Aktuell:

Wetter: Wind aus Südost, heute wieder etwas stärker. Sonst Sonne und Regen im Wechsel.

Heute war ich am Fjord angeln. Auf dem berühmten Steg wollte ich Köderfische stippen, um dann weiter südlich auf Hecht zu gehen. Aber ich hatte nur einen Biß, der aber dann für reichlich Überraschung sorgte: Eine kleine Forelle, 25cm lang. Schwimmt narürlich wieder. Habe ich in 30 Jahren am Fjord noch nie gefangen. Und jetzt die Frage an die Experten: Was ist das für eine Art?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> HS Aktuell:
> Wetter: Wind aus Südost, heute wieder etwas stärker. Sonst Sonne und Regen im Wechsel.
> Heute war ich am Fjord angeln. Auf dem berühmten Steg wollte ich Köderfische stippen, um dann weiter südlich auf Hecht zu gehen. Aber ich hatte nur einen Biß, der aber dann für reichlich Überraschung sorgte: Eine kleine Forelle, 25cm lang. Schwimmt narürlich wieder. Habe ich in 30 Jahren am Fjord noch nie gefangen. Und jetzt die Frage an die Experten: Was ist das für eine Art?
> Gruß
> Rainer


Heute morgen um sechs am Forellensee hatte ich Wind und Regen gleichzeitig, und das nicht zu knapp #q

Ich tippe auf eine Regenbogenforelle. Die Punkte auf der Fettflosse sind (glaube ich) ein Indiz gegen Lachs oder Meerforelle.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Ranier,

Ich würde auch auf eine Regenbogenforelle tippen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

War heute Abend noch mal für ne Stunde mit der Spinnrute am kleinen Fjordausläufer auf der anderen Straßenseite. Gab einen 52er Hecht. Ist ja eigentlich ein bißchen klein, aber der hatte den Spinner leider so tief inhaliert, daß er mit mußte.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell: Schietwetter, Sturm und Regen...
Mir egal, wenn heute die Heringe gestapelt stehen und die Lachse von alleine in den Kescher hüpfen. Ich bleib vor dem Kamin sitzen...


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Rainzor

Rainer, 
für eine genaue bestimmung des fisches, ist dein foto nicht so gut geeignet - ich tippe auch auf eine regenbogenforelle, die aus ener teichanlage stammt.

Am fjord, bei den esehäusern habe ich letztes jahr einen angler getroffen, der eine kleine bachforelle gefangen hatte. Sie war sehr gut farbig gezeichnet.

Es ist ja schon ein guter schritt, dass in hvide sande jetzt - durch ein schild - das angeln bzw. reißen auf lachs und meerforelle verboten ist - es wäre schön, wenn die zuständige behörde noch einige schilder anbringen würde, wobei jeder angler der sieht, dass fische bzw. lachse gerissen werden, den angler bzw. räuber ansprechen soll, dass dieses verboten ist.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo freunde bin auch wieder zuhause, noch angeschlagen aber es geht

mfg


----------



## anschmu (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo freunde bin auch wieder zuhause, noch angeschlagen aber es geht
> 
> Na dann eine gute Besserung , das du bald wieder um den Fjord geistern  kannst !#6#6


----------



## rainzor (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Otto

Leider habe ich das Foto nicht besser hinbekommen. Sie hat ja noch gelebt und ich wollte sie auch nicht übermäßig stressen.
Aber das Foto ist nicht überbelichtet oder ähnliches, die Forelle hatte keinerlei Punkte oder Färbungen auf der Seite. Nur entlang der Mittellinie war eine leicht metallisch rosane Färbung zu erkennen. Und als ich sie wieder in den Fjord gesetzt habe, sah sie von oben oliv-grau aus.

@Alle

Wetter ist seit gestern absolut bescheiden. Nur Dauerregen mit starkem Wind, an Angeln ist nicht zu denken.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Der Deichgraf (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Boardies,

bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus Dänemark. War wieder mal ein klasse Urlaub (war bei Otto im Häuschen und hatte das Glück, dass ich Otto auch noch getroffen habe).

Zwar war das Wetter recht bescheiden (wir hatten glaub ich nur 2 mal mehr als 20 Grad auf dem Thermometer gesehen), aber die Fische hatten beste Beißlaune.

Ich war in unterschiedlichen P&T-Seen unterwegs. Nach insgesamt 3 Sessions a' 2 Stunden musste ich jedoch meine Aktivitäten einstellen, da ich schon 28 Fische zwischen 0,75 und 1,5 kg gefangen hatte und meine Familie irgendwann keinen Fisch mehr sehen konnte bzw. essen wollte. Am letzten Angeltag bissen die Fische so verrückt, dass ich das Gefühl hatte in einer Zuchtanstalt zu sein ;-)

Auch in der Lydum Aue war ich 2 mal und konnte dabei 7 Döbel und 2 schöne Bachforellen erbeuten.

Bilder folgen!


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Na da hast Du ja ganz gut zugeschlagen. Welchen See hast Du denn da leergefischt? Morgen soll das Wetter hier ja wieder besser werden, dann quillt die Schleuse wohl wieder über.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Steffen1896 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Na da hast Du ja ganz gut zugeschlagen. Welchen See hast Du denn da leergefischt? Morgen soll das Wetter hier ja wieder besser werden, dann quillt die Schleuse wohl wieder über.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Moin, dann sehen wir uns ja morgen. Sind seit gestern in bork havn. Wetter war ja recht bescheiden bis jetzt. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Wollte es im fjord mal auf barsch probieren. Hat jemand ne Idee für mich wo ich es probieren kann in der Nähe von bork? 
Vielen dank Steffen#h


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hab heute mal ausgenutzt, dass kaum Wind war und ein Stündchen lang Seeringler am Buttlöffel in die Brandung gefeuert. Außer zwei untermaßigen Platten gab es aber nix. Vielleicht morgen nochmal, es sind noch Würmer übrig.

Bisher hab ich noch keine Brandungsangler hier in der Ecke gesehen, dabei sind wir jeden Tag mit den Hunden am Strand unterwegs. Sind anderswo Brandungsangler gesichtet worden?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hab heute mal ausgenutzt, dass kaum Wind war und ein Stündchen lang Seeringler am Buttlöffel in die Brandung gefeuert. Außer zwei untermaßigen Platten gab es aber nix. Vielleicht morgen nochmal, es sind noch Würmer übrig.
> 
> Bisher hab ich noch keine Brandungsangler hier in der Ecke gesehen, dabei sind wir jeden Tag mit den Hunden am Strand unterwegs.* Sind anderswo Brandungsangler gesichtet worden?*
> Grüße,
> Michael


 


Hallo Michael,#h

wo warst du denn genau? HS direkt ist mit Sicherheit
nicht die beste Buttecke,wars mal vor 25 Jahren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Costas,#h

wo versteckst du dich? |kopfkrat
Sollte doch ein neues Geschäft von dir eröffnet werden. Gibt
es denn jetzt was Aktuelles zu vermelden?#c


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich war in Argab, Strandaufgang C38 glaube ich. Einer unserer Miturlauber hat beim joggen weiter südlich Angler gesichtet. Heute ist es auch noch windstill, da werde ich vielleciht die restlichen Würmer verbraten.

Costas hat wohl noch viel zu tun, auch wenn der Umzug gut geklappt hat. Ich hatte ihn mal angeschrieben, ob er Zeit und Lust zu einem Angeltrip an die Skjern hätte. So wie es aussieht, hat er sehr wenig Zeit, weil immer noch viel Arbeit ansteht.

Hat denn jemand von den aktuell in Hvide Sande und Umgebung urlaubenden Anglern Lust auf einen Ausflug an die Skjern Au? Eine schöne Gegend und eine sehr geringe Chance auf einen Lachs |supergri Ich wollte mal einen halben Tag losziehen, vermutlich gegen Nachmittag bei Costas im Laden hallo sagen und dann mit der Spinnrute ans Wasser.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Michael
C38 ist das nicht Mettes Bjerg?|kopfkrat
Da sollte doch noch was gehen. 
Wenn Du noch 2 Wochen in HS aushälst können wir gerne mal an die Skjern fahren 

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja, wir wohnen Mettes Bjerg 35. Ich würde es hier noch einige Zeit aushalten, aber am 23. gehts zurück. Dann kommst Du wahrscheinlich an, oder?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ja wir kommen am 23. 
Wird auch langsam Zeit wieder nach HS zu kommen.
Jürgen will ja nicht#h, aber vielleicht sind ja ein paar Leute oben.


----------



## maxe-hh (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin michael. wenn du lust hast können wir morgen oder donnerstag los an die skjern au. 
ich werd heute abend nochmal ins board gucken, kannst ja mal durchgeben ob du lust hast.

gruss max

p.s. konnte bis jetzt nix nennenswertes erbeuten hier. war einmal ganz südlich im fjord und konnte einen handlangen barsch erbeuten. dann noch am p&t in nymgebing (hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben). dort war nix. und heute in der früh ganz im norden des fjords an nem zulauf vor rinköbing. jede menge kleinfisch. es wurde viel geraubt aber weder gummi, noch wobbler, spinner oder jerkbait haben es geschafft einen fisch ans band zu bekommen.


----------



## rainzor (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hier mal wieder ein HS aktuell:

Wetter: Wenig Wind aus westlichen Richtungen. Ab Mittag knallige Sonne, auf der Terrasse richtig schön warm.

Zum Angeln: Gestern war ich noch mal am kleinen südlichen Fjordausläufer. Zuerst Stippen, lief aber nicht so doll. 3-4 kleine Rotaugen/ Rotfedern und ein 25er Barsch. Dann mit der Spinnrute einen 58er Hecht auf Wobbler im Barschdesign. Bei dem einen blieb es dann auch.
Heute war ich dann an der Schleuse. Hering läuft immer noch sehr gut. Allerdings werden sie immer kleiner. Hornhecht lief heute nicht. Man konnte sie aber genau in der Mitte springen sehen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So, ich bin auch wieder zurück. Eine Platte von gut 35cm am Buttlöffel konnte ich für die Pfanne mitbringen, eine weitere kleine ging wieder schwimmen. Am Ende wars dann auch wieder ein wenig frisch, so in Badelatschen und kurzen Hosen. Die Sonne versteckt sich wieder etwas.

@Maxe: Dann lass uns mal Donnerstag ins Auge fassen, morgen ist hier grillen und Fußball angesagt. Ich würde so zwischen zwei und drei hier losfahren nach Tarm und dann bis abends dort angeln. Wie sieht Dein Plan für Donnerstag aus?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Der Deichgraf (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Na da hast Du ja ganz gut zugeschlagen. Welchen See hast Du denn da leergefischt? Morgen soll das Wetter hier ja wieder besser werden, dann quillt die Schleuse wohl wieder über.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Hallo Michael,

Ich war an 3 verschiedenen Seen:

- Skaven
- Lydum
- Sondervig

Hot Spot war der See in Lydum.

Gruss Sven


----------



## maxe-hh (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moin michael.
können wir gern so machen. ich hab den ganzen tag zeit .
können das ja morgen nochmal abschnacken.
brauche ich ne wathose? ich hab meine nämlich to hus gelassen.

gruss max


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Michael,
welches Gewicht und welche Farbe haben die Buttlöffel mit denen Du fischt?
gruß
Carsten


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Max: Ich hab auch keine Wathose dabei. Hab sie die letzten zwei mal nicht gebraucht, das wird schon gehen. Bin heute vormittag in Ringköbing (Frauen-Shopping-Tour , melde mich heute nachmittag nochmal.

@Carsten: Ich hatte einen Buttlöffel von 50g in Schwarz gefischt. Der ließ sich gut werfen und ist nicht zu schnell abgetrieben worden. Vermutlich hätte auch der mit 40g gereicht, um ihn ein wenig besser driften zu lassen. Hab aber nicht gewechselt.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

War heute noch mal an der Schleuse. Hering läuft zeitweise immer noch sehr gut. Hornhecht eher schleppend. Man sieht sie aber sehr weit draußen direkt an der Wasseroberfläche jagen. Auch sieht man immer mehr Lachse/ Mefos ihre Runden ziehen.

@ Michael_05er
Was gibt es denn von eurem Ausflug zur Skjern Au zu berichten? Wart ihr erfolgreich?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> War heute noch mal an der Schleuse. Hering läuft zeitweise immer noch sehr gut. Hornhecht eher schleppend. Man sieht sie aber sehr weit draußen direkt an der Wasseroberfläche jagen. Auch sieht man immer mehr Lachse/ Mefos ihre Runden ziehen.
> 
> @ Michael_05er
> Was gibt es denn von eurem Ausflug zur Skjern Au zu berichten? Wart ihr erfolgreich?
> ...


 

Hallo Rainer,#h 

schau mal in den Skjern-Trööt,da hat Michael etwas
geschrieben. Schöne Tage noch #6


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> @ Michael_05er
> Was gibt es denn von eurem Ausflug zur Skjern Au zu berichten? Wart ihr erfolgreich?


So wie es aussieht hast Du an der Schleuse deutlich mehr Lachse gesehen als Maxe und ich an der Skjern  Schön wars trotzdem, Bilder sind im Skjern-Thread. Muss die Tage auch noch mal Heringe fangen gehen, aber heute war das Wetter erst zu schön, dann zu schlecht... Erst Sonnenbad, dann richtig fieser Regen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hier in Bjerregard gab es nur ein paar Tropfen. Aber richtig schön wurde es erst am Nachmittag.

Zum Angeln:

Ich war heute nachmittag noch mal zum kleinen Fjordausläufer bei Nymindegab. Ich wollte mit Köderfisch auf Hecht. Und was soll ich sagen, war fast wie Heringsangeln, nur etwas größer. Erst 2 Fehlbisse, dann ein 75er, gefolgt von einem 42er (schwimmt wieder). Dann noch ein 66er und ein 55er. Ich hatte leider nur 5 Köderfische und mußte dann aufhören. Beim Stippen im kleinen Fjord hatte ich nicht einen Biß. Also auch keine weiteren Köderfische.
Beim ausnehmen habe ich dann gesehen, daß die beiden größeren gar nichts im Magen hatten, der 55er hatte 3-4 Stichlinge im Magen. Gibt scheinbar nicht viel Futterfisch mehr in dem Gewässer.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Petri zu der Hechtstrecke! Ich wollte ja auch nochmal im Südzipfel auf Hecht gehen, aber langsam hast Du da alles leergefischt, glaube ich! Hast Du im Fjord gefischt oder rechts der Straße (mit Blick Richtung Nymindegab) ? 

Hvide Sande aktuell sagt Regen mit ordentlich Wind... Wollte heute eigentlich mit der leichten Spinnrute auf Barsche gehen, aber da ich gerade gemerkt habe, dass meine Spinnrute einige Zentimeter kürzer ist, als sie sein sollte, wird das wohl nix. Trotz Transportrohr Spitze abgebrochen, so ein #q

Gestern war wenig los an der Schleuse, hab auch niemanden groß fangen gesehen. 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

War rechts von der Strasse. Und nur in der rechten Ecke (von der Strasse aus gesehen) auf einem relativ kleinem Stück. Müßten eigentlich noch genug da sein. Das Problem sind i. M. die Köderfische. Beißen recht schlecht, im Frühjahr oder Herbst sieht das immer ganz anders aus.


War heute noch mal am gleichen Gewässer. Zwei Fehlbisse und ein 52er auf Rotauge. Sind also noch welche da.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Habs dann heute auch mal versucht. Es war ja heute morgen schön windstill und nur etwas bedeckt, da kann man ja die Regenklamotten daheim lassen. Ich war zuerst etwas weiter südlich, Costas hat mir da eine Ecke empfohlen. Pünklich zum ersten Wurf setzte der Regen ein. Außerdem hat mein rechter Gummistiefel ein Loch in der Ferse. Hab dann eine halbe Stunde genervt im Auto gesessen und auf das Ende des Regens gewartet.

Nachdem klar war, dass es so schnell nicht aufhört, habe ich dann in der von Rainer genannten Ecke noch ein wenig geangelt, hatte aber nur eine Fehlattacke eines Hechtes auf einen Oberflächenköder. Nach gut 40 Minuten war ich aber bis auf die Knochen nass, dann hab ich aufgegeben und bin heim zur Dusche gefahren. Morgen soll das Wetter ja besser werden. Ich bin gespannt...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hier in Bjerregard gab es nur ein paar Tropfen. Aber richtig schön wurde es erst am Nachmittag.
> 
> Zum Angeln:
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer,
du räumst ja richtig auf, nicht schlecht. Die stellen sind schon gut - natürlich auch der angler. Gratulation!
Gruß Otto


----------



## rainzor (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,

schön von die zu hören. Aber eigentlich müßte ich ja jetzt sauer auf dich sein. Im letzten Jahr hast du mir noch erzählt, daß es im kleinen Ausläufer an der Strasse nicht lohnt, weil er total leergefischt ist. Ich glaube fast, du wolltest selber abräumen. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Jetzt zum Angeln: Nachdem es heute Abend endlich aufgehört hat zu regnen, bin ich nochmal los. Erst am Fjord Köderfische stippen. Sie wollten wieder nicht so recht. Ich bin dann mit 3 Köderfischen zum kleinen Ausläufer. Diesmal nicht die hintere, sondern die vordere rechte Ecke. Keine 5 Minuten gewartet und Biß. Landen konnte ich einen 81er, meine persönliche Bestleistung. Da er den Haken ganz vorn hatte, durfte er wieder schwimmen. 
Neuen Köderfisch ran und ins Wasser damit. Sofort wieder ein Biß. Da er aber ins Schilff zog, konnte ich nicht lang genug mit dem Anhieb warten. Ich hatte ihn noch am Haken, habe ihn dann aber im Schilff verloren.
Letzten Köderfisch an den Drilling und rein. Nach ca. 1 Min. wieder Biß. Raus kam ein 45er, der auch wieder schwimmen durfte. 
War also wieder recht erfolgreich, wenn auch ein bißchen kurz. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> schön von die zu hören. Aber eigentlich müßte ich ja jetzt sauer auf dich sein. Im letzten Jahr hast du mir noch erzählt, daß es im kleinen Ausläufer an der Strasse nicht lohnt, weil er total leergefischt ist. *Ich glaube fast, du wolltest selber abräumen. |supergri|supergri|supergri*
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

Glückwunsch von mir. #6#6#6

Aber mach Otto bitte keinen Vorwurf, die großen Fische
schont er für seine Gäste.:m


----------



## rainzor (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Glückwünsche. Im Moment läuft es bei mir wirklich top.

Wenn Otto nur an seine Gäste gedacht hat, sei ihm verziehen.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> danke für die Glückwünsche. Im Moment läuft es bei mir wirklich top.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer, 
bei dir läuft es ja wirklich bestens - natürlich denke ich an unsere gäste  habe mich seit november zurück gezogen, damit sie wie du, dicke fische fangen. |supergri
Nun kenne ich solche phasen auch, wo ich drei hechte in einer stunde überlisten konnte - aber auch andere phasen, wo ich dachte ich würde welche fangen, ich jedoch nur schöne stunden am gewässer verbracht habe. War auch nicht schlecht. Wie ich lese angelst du ja mit unterschiedlichen methoden z.b. mit köderfische, dieses ist natürlich super, hering ist z.b. bestens geeignet für hecht. 
Ein großteil der angler, sind jedoch froh, dass sie einen köderfisch am haken bekommen, damit sie abends etwas zu essen haben.|supergri lach mal. Es ist nicht ganz so, jedoch arbeiten sie meistens mit kunstköder, da sind die fangerfolge nicht immer so gut, da der markt ja von kunstköder überschwemmt wird.  Bei einer kanufahrt pflücke ich mir die unterschiedlichen modelle immer von der schilfkante ab.
Betreffend des fischfang im bereich der nördlichen fjordseite von der straße aus d.h. wo die ese häuser liegen sind einige tiefe stellen wo reichlich barsche aber auch rotaugen stehen bzw. sich wohl fühlen - dort stehen auch hechte und jagen. Es kann ja sein, dass du im bereich dieser tieferen stellen geangelt hast - du fängst ja mehr wie ein fischer mit seinen reusen.
Rainer weiter so, denn je mehr fische du aus dem fjord fängst, je länger können wir im fjord angel, da er nicht so schnell verlandet.|supergri|supergri
Ich versuche ja auch schon mein bestes - diese fische stammen auch von der nördlichen seite.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?pictureid=4124&albumid=543&dl=1220045541&thumb=1
Gruß Otto


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Rainer,
Petri Heil zu den weiteren Hechten. Da Du die wieder zurück gesetzt hast, kann ich es ja auch noch mal versuchen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wieder anfängt zu regnen. Meine JAcke wird wohl nie weider trocken... War Heute morgen in Hvide Sande am Forellenteich, aber außer ein paar Krabben war nix zu holen. Aber das Wetter blieb halbwegs gut, nur ein paar Wolken und etwas Wind.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,

ich glaube, du hast mich falsch verstanden. Nördlich der Strasse habe ich nur die Köderfische gefangen. Die ganzen Hechte habe ich in dem kleinen Fjordausläufer südlich der Strasse erwischt.

Um noch mal auf die Köder zurück zu kommen. Meine ersten Versuche an dem Gewässer hatte ich ja auch mit Kunstköder unternommen. Aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Richtig los ging es erst mit Köderfisch.

Ich vermute, daß es in dem Bereich einfach eine Überfischung mit Kunstködern gibt. Das hat die Hechte vorsichtig bei diesen Ködern gemacht. Daher der Erfolg mit Köfis. 
Ich habe auch nebenbei immer wieder dort mit Made gestippt und mit Ausnahme an einer Stelle nie einen Biß gehabt. Auch hatten die Hecht, die ich mitnehmen mußte, nichts oder nur Stichlinge im Magen. Vermutlich gibt es dort so viele Hechte, daß die Futterfische knapp werden.

@ Michael_05er

Vielen Dank. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Und nimm Gummistiefel mit.
Hier in Bjerregard sind i.M. keine Wolken zu sehen, Wind ist auch nur schwach, also bestes Wetter.

Nachtrag: War heute Nachmittag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein noch mal mit Köfis los. Diesmal aber noch weiter südlich, am letzten Ausläufer, den man noch mit dem Auto erreichen kann. Ergebnis: null, nicht ein Biß.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## okram24 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Petri zu den schönen Hechten!

@Otto: Schön, dass man mal wieder was von Dir hört! Ich hoffe, dass es Dir wieder gut geht!

@all: Bin von Anfang bis Mitte August in Argab. Wer ist in dem Zeitraum noch vor Ort und hat Lust auf eine Neuauflage des HS-Treffens?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Hechten!
> 
> @Otto: Schön, dass man mal wieder was von Dir hört! Ich hoffe, dass es Dir wieder gut geht!
> 
> @all: Bin von Anfang bis Mitte August in Argab. Wer ist in dem Zeitraum noch vor Ort und hat Lust auf eine Neuauflage des HS-Treffens?


 

Moin okram,

Ich bin auch im August oben. Gegen ein treffen hätte ich nichts.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Heute Mittag war ich bei immernoch strahlendem Sonnenschein an der Schleuse. Auf der Fjordseite waren eine ganze Menge Hornhechtangler, allerdings mit wenig Erfolg. Auf der nördlichen Meerseite war nur ein Angler, der mit Pose parallel zur Steinschüttung geangelt hat. Ich nahm an, auch auf Hornhecht. Aber falsch, er hat Heringsfetzen auf Grund gelegt und 3 anständige Aale erwischt.
Ich hab' es als einziger nochmal auf Hering versucht. Und es lief recht gut. in 1,5 Std. 60 Stück.  Diesmal standen sie direkt in der Strömung.
Und man konnte noch ein faszinierendes Schauspiel beobachten. Unterhalb der Mauer schwammen tausende kleiner Fische, ich schätze Stichlinge, direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche. Immer wieder schossen Hornhechte von unten in den Schwarm und versuchten, die Kleinen zu erwischen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## okram24 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@carpfreak1990: Würde mich freuen, wenn wir da einen gemeinsamen Termin finden. Vieleicht können wir auch noch die "Einheimischen" dazu überreden!
Otto, Costas wie sieht es bei Euch vieleicht an einem Wochenende aus?
Ich erinnere mich da noch an das legendäre Treffen von 2009!


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> @carpfreak1990: Würde mich freuen, wenn wir da einen gemeinsamen Termin finden. Vieleicht können wir auch noch die "Einheimischen" dazu überreden!
> Otto, Costas wie sieht es bei Euch vieleicht an einem Wochenende aus?
> Ich erinnere mich da noch an das legendäre Treffen von 2009!



Hallo Okram,
nicht schlecht, dass du die drei gauner, costas, jürgen und meine wenigkeit mit der kamera in hvide sande festgehalten hast - es war die zeltmuschel in hvide sande, wo normal nur intern. stars auftreten. Ja, das bodie treffen war nicht schlecht, wobei das letzte in den esehäusern auch nicht schlecht war.
Ich bin dabei, den termin können wir noch bestimmen bzw. festlegen. Ich bin zwei, drei mal noch im ausland bis ende ausgust, wenn wir frühzeitig damit anfangen, kann ich es schaukeln, dass ich dabei bin. Wobei dieses ja kein muss ist, jedoch würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn es klappt.
Gruß Otto

@ Rainzor
Rainer, dann habe ich dich wirklich falsch verstanden. Der südliche bereich d.h. der alte ausläufer ist natürlich spitze für hecht. Köderfisch ist immer besser. 
Ich wundere mich auch über den fischbestand, denn mehrmals waren wir angeln auf rotaugen im südlichen bereich, jeoch haben wir kaum welche gefangen, an stellen wo ich sonst reichlich gelandet habe.
Der fjord war ja im winter zugefroren und nach der eisschmelze, schwammen reichlich tote fische auf dem wasser, da den fischen der sauerstoff fehlte - darunter waren jedoch keine hechte. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

huhu freunde, bin immer noch nicht wieder fit. morgen wieder ins krankenhaus, wünsche euch ein schönes we.|wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Alles Gute, Fabi. Komm wieder auf die Beine!


----------



## MatSa (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

ich bin auch vom 4. bis zum 18. August da. Ein Treffen in diesem Zeitraum wäre schön.

Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> @carpfreak1990: Würde mich freuen, wenn wir da einen gemeinsamen Termin finden. Vieleicht können wir auch noch die "Einheimischen" dazu überreden!
> Otto, Costas wie sieht es bei Euch vieleicht an einem Wochenende aus?
> Ich erinnere mich da noch an das legendäre Treffen von 2009!


 


Wenn ich das Bild so sehe, was sahen wir doch noch jung, dynamisch und hübsch aus.:g


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Okram,

Ich bin von 11ten bis zum 25ten August oben. Mir ist es da eingtlich egal wann zeit habe ich dann immer.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## okram24 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Da wir auch bis 18.08. oben sind, würde ich mal Sonntag, den 12.08. vorschlagen.
Ort ist mir egal, z.B. in HS an der Schleuse (in der Zeltmuschel :g) oder an den Essehäusern am südlichen Zipfel des Fjords oder auf Ottos "Ponterosa" :q.
Für andere Vorschläge bin ich auch offen!
Eine Liste, wo die Teilnehmer sich eintragen können werde ich dann noch rechtzeitig vorher einstellen!
Gruß Marko

@Costas: An die Au wollte ich dann auch wieder und natürlich Deinen neuen Laden plündern!


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, danke für die netten worte betreffend des "hübschen" aussehen. Nun ist meine brille nicht beschlagen, deshalb sehe ich das anders, der einzige der frisch und lockig aussieht ist unser junge costas, wobei du natürlich auch rote wangen hast und recht fröhlich und gesund aussiehst - der schein trügt aber.

@ Fabi, ich wünsche dir alles gute und gute besserung.

@Okram
Marko, sonntag  (12.08) ist gut! Da der bettenwechsel in dk immer am samstag durchgeführt wird.

Marko, wenn ich okram von rechts nach links lese - lese ich marko, du bist doch kein linker - ich meine dieses nicht politisch. :q:q:q 
Nicht jeder besitzt diese fähigkeit, so zu schreiben bzw. dieses zu entziffern, da schreiben doch einige von oben nach unten, von links nach rechts oder von rechts nach links. 
Als ich das bertholt brecht stipendium in dk bekommen habe, lebte ich im  berthot brecht haus am svendborg sund. Da erschien eine dokumentation, die ich mit links auf der rechten Seite geschrieben habe- jedoch von rechts nach links. 
Ist zwar schwer zu verstehen - der lichtblick kommt bestimmt z.b. morgen, da werden die bösen geister vertrieben.
Bleiben wir lieber beim angeln - ich fahre jetzt nach hvide sande. 

Schönen tag wünsche ich allen noch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, danke für die netten worte betreffend des "hübschen" aussehen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Marko, 

Alles klar können wir machen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So, letzter Tag heute. Morgen gehts zurück.

Gestern mittag war ich noch mal an der Schleuse auf Hering. War wieder ganz witzig. Auf der nördlichen Meerseite haben 4 Leute parallel zur Steinschüttung mit mäßigem Erfolg auch auf Hering geangelt. Ich hab' mich weiter nach oben gestellt und parallel zur Schleuse geworfen. Ein Tor war offen und die Heringe standen wieder genau in der Strömung. Ich hab' mit jedem Wurf mindestens einen Hering gefangen, meistens sogar 2 oder 3. Und je mehr ich gefangen habe, desto dichter rückten mir die anderen auf die Pelle. Einer Stand mir bald fast auf den Füßen. Aber der konnte mit seiner Angel nicht umgehen und kam nicht weit genug raus. Daduch war seine Fangmenge recht überschaubar. Als ich dann noch zu meiner Frau sagte: " Jeder Wurf ein Biß, daß ist ja schon fast langweilig.", dachte ich, er haut mir seine Angel um die Ohren.

Abends war ich noch mal zum südlichen Fjordausläufer mit Kunstköder. Es gab einen 45er Hecht auf Gummifisch im Barschgdesign, der wieder schwimmen darf.

Fazit: Angeltechnisch war es wirklich ein sehr erfolgreicher Urlaub. 10 Hechte von 42-81cm, einige Hornhechte und reichlich Hering. Das Stippen läuft zwar im Fühjahr und Herbst besser, war aber auch nicht schlecht.
Leider war das Wetter nicht so toll. Sonne erst die letzten 4 Tage und durchweg zu kalt. Dafür aber auch recht wenig Regen. War seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein Urlaub im Sommer in DK. Werden aber bestimmt noch einige folgen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jügen Breithardt.
Jürgen, werde ich machen - körnerfresser liebe ich. Mein pc hat kleine probleme, er bekommt von mir eine tüte trockenpflaumen - damit er den fehler findet und repariert.
War heute in hvide sande - kann kaum noch frei rumlaufen, da werde ich schon im ersten laden von der seite angehauen - He, alter, ich bin der michael-05er aus dem anglerboard - wir waren doch zusammen mit costas an der skjern au angeln.
Wie recht er hatte. Da sagt der junge spund weiter, du siehst aber gut aus nach der krankheit. 
Ich war ganz erschrocken, leider hat er nicht gesehen, dass eine neonröhre im laden defekt war :q bzw. bei mir nicht mehr so brennt, wie ich es will.

Jürgen, keine sorgen, ich werde schon  dafür sorgen, dass sie schöne tage haben.

Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Soo, auch wir haben unser Auto schon halb gepackt. Drei Wochen waren wir jetzt oben  bei unserem dritten Urlaub hier. Beim ersten Mal eine Woche, dann zwei, jetzt drei. Beim nächsten Mal bleiben wir ganz :vik:

Ich hatte angeltechnisch nicht so viel Erfolg wie Ranier. Ich war nochmal am Fjord, aber mit Badelatschen und kurzer Hose im Wasser. Aber nicht mal einen Blutegel konnte ich fangen. Trotzdem war es wieder schön. Hab mich sehr gefreut, Otto noch zufällig zu treffen. Die kaputte Lampe ist mir nicht aufgefallen, muss aber so gewesen sein, sonst würde Otto mich nicht mehr für einen jungen Spund halten :q:q

Allen hier im Board wünsche ich noch viel Spaß in Hvide Sande und vielleicht auf Wiedersehen!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jügen Breithardt.
> Jürgen, werde ich machen - körnerfresser liebe ich.* Mein pc hat kleine probleme, er bekommt von mir eine tüte trockenpflaumen - damit er den fehler findet und repariert.*
> War heute in hvide sande - kann kaum noch frei rumlaufen, da werde ich schon im ersten laden von der seite angehauen - He, alter, ich bin der michael-05er aus dem anglerboard - wir waren doch zusammen mit costas an der skjern au angeln.
> Wie recht er hatte. Da sagt der junge spund weiter, du siehst aber gut aus nach der krankheit.
> ...


 

Otto,#h

ein PC, der sich mit Trockenpflaumen selbst pepariert? |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Soo, auch wir haben unser Auto schon halb gepackt. Drei Wochen waren wir jetzt oben bei unserem dritten Urlaub hier. Beim ersten Mal eine Woche, dann zwei, jetzt drei. Beim nächsten Mal bleiben wir ganz :vik:
> 
> Ich hatte angeltechnisch nicht so viel Erfolg wie Ranier. Ich war nochmal am Fjord, aber mit Badelatschen und kurzer Hose im Wasser. Aber nicht mal einen Blutegel konnte ich fangen. Trotzdem war es wieder schön. Hab mich sehr gefreut, Otto noch zufällig zu treffen. Die kaputte Lampe ist mir nicht aufgefallen, muss aber so gewesen sein,* sonst würde Otto mich nicht mehr für einen jungen Spund halten *:q:q
> 
> ...


 


Michael,#h

vielen Dank für die famose Berichterstattung.#6
Wünsche euch eine gute Heimfahrt.:m

PS. Gegen Otto und mich bist du wirklich ein Jungspund.


----------



## DPFishing (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,
bin vom 18.8.-1.9. in Hvide Sande...wer ist denn zu der Zeit noch da?

Gruß
David


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey David, 

Ich bin dort noch paar tage oben ich fahre am 25ten wieder.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## DPFishing (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Na dann treffen wir uns da ja mal...haben wir hier ja noch nie geschafft obwohl wir nur 50-60km auseinander wohnen


----------



## Sven1984 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ich bin auch vom ca 13 bis 25 dort


----------



## eislander (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto und Breithardt,
Hallo Leute,
könnte sein das wir am 17. bis 19. 8. auch da sind. Kommt aufs Wetter an ob der Kurs in diesem Jahr wieder auf DK abgesetzt wird. Im Letztem Jahr war es uns einfach zu feucht da oben.
Aber wenn wir da sind, sind wir dabei und ein ordentlicher Roter auch.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hurra, hurra, ganz viele angler sind da. |supergri Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch kommen - dann kommt freude auf.
Wenn der termin um den 15.08. ist, passt er bei mir gut um den o5.08 geht es bei mir nicht, da bin ich in amsterdam -  met een meisje.


----------



## Frieder (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Insider,
bin, wenn das Wetter mir keinen Strich durch die Planung macht, am kommenden Samstag in HS.
Weiß jemand, ob noch ein paar Heringe dort herumschwimmen, die man mit der Angel erbeuten könnte ??
Ich benötige ein paar Exemplare als Köder für Dorsch und Leng.
Fahre nämlich von Tyboron mit der Bodil auf ne 2-Tagestour.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wenn nicht gerade die Schleusen auf sind, sollte das machbar sein. Du musst halt die Heringe suchen und mit der Angeltechnik und dem Gewicht experimentieren, bis Du sie gefunden hast. Otto sagte zuletzt, sie stehen in der Mitte und recht grundnah. Ich hatte sie auch in der Mitte gefangen, aber nicht so sehr am Grund. Ansonsten muss man ganz dreist schauen, wer mit welcher Methode fängt und das nachahmen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wenn nicht gerade die Schleusen auf sind, sollte das machbar sein. Du musst halt die Heringe suchen und mit der Angeltechnik und dem Gewicht experimentieren, bis Du sie gefunden hast. Otto sagte zuletzt, sie stehen in der Mitte und recht grundnah. Ich hatte sie auch in der Mitte gefangen, aber nicht so sehr am Grund.* Ansonsten muss man ganz dreist schauen, wer mit welcher Methode fängt und das nachahmen.*
> Grüße,
> Michael


 


Hallo Wilfried,#h

wenn es hart auf hart geht,dann gibt es auch noch 3 Fisch-
geschäfte vor Ort.:m


----------



## Sickly (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute,

ich will mit Familie nach Hide Sande, zum ersten Mal seit 20 Jahren, damals war ich ein Kind! Ich erinnere mich prima an Nordmole und Hafen, wir haben auf der Mole massenhaft Platte und Aal gefangen, im Hafen große Platte. Nun ja, sicher haben sich die Zeiten geändert?
Nun soll die Nordmole Baustelle sein? Stimmt das, ist die im Juli noch zu? Wo fange ich dann meine Plattfische? Auf Hornhecht habe ich weniger Lust, die Gräten sind halt etwas lästig.

Bin für einen kurzen Tipp dankbar ob und wo man im Juli seine Plattfische fänget.

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Sickly schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich will mit Familie nach Hide Sande, zum ersten Mal seit 20 Jahren, damals war ich ein Kind! Ich erinnere mich prima an Nordmole und Hafen, wir haben auf der Mole massenhaft Platte und Aal gefangen, im Hafen große Platte. Nun ja, sicher haben sich die Zeiten geändert?
> Nun soll die Nordmole Baustelle sein? Stimmt das, ist die im Juli noch zu? Wo fange ich dann meine Plattfische? Auf Hornhecht habe ich weniger Lust, die Gräten sind halt etwas lästig.
> ...


 


Hallo Andreas,#h

setz dich ins Auto,und fahre Richtung Argab, oder etwas nördlich von Söndervig.
Da wirst du besser fangen als im Molenbereich von HS. :m


----------



## Ködervorkoster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin!

  Wir, d. h. drei befreundete Familien, fahren nach Klegod - Dänemark (Nähe Ringköbing) in den Urlaub.    :vik:

Wir zwei Burschen müssen (...ausdrücklich beauftragt durch unsere Frauen |director:  !!!) ein paar leckere Forellen fürs abendliche Grillen fangen. Mein  Kumpel ist Nichtangler mit wachsendem Interesse am Angeln (eins unserer  Mädels will auch einmal mitkommen #6 )... d.h. ich kann hier prima mein Hobby an interessierte "vermitteln".
Wir dürfen auf keinen Fall als "Schneider" nach Hause kommen da unsere Frauen um "spitze Kommentare" nicht verlegen sind |bla: ... außerdem bekomme ich in diesem Fall noch die angedrohte "Kloppe" von meinem Kumpel |splat2: ...! Ich habe also "doppelten-Erfolgsdruck".... |scardie:


  Könnt Ihr mich mit ein paar aktuellen Infos oder Erfahrungen vor Ort  bereichern...? Die versch. Foren / Beiträge im Board geben wenig  wirklich aktuelles her... Also ich habe da mal, für uns erreichbar,  gefunden: 

Klittens, Klegod, Sondervig, Lodbjerg, Mejlbygard, Hövrig.


  DANKE !


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Ködervorkoster,
ich habe in den letzten Wochen die Teiche in Klittens Dambrug, Hvide Sande und den Oxriver Put&Take in No beangelt. Hvide Sande fand ich nicht so doll, sehr klein, flach und Krabbenverseucht. Gefangen hab ich da nix. Andere Boardies haben da aber wenige, aber große Forellen erwischt. Klittens Dambrug brachte eine Forelle in 2 Stunden mit zwei Ruten. Die hatte 1,5 kg und war sehr lecker. Oxriver Put & Take brachte 2 Forellen von je ca. 700g in zwei Stunden mit zwei Ruten, danach erfolglose vier Stunden mit einer Rute. Hab aber da noch drei weitere im Drill verloren und mehrere Bisse versemmelt, da das Wetter hundsmiserabel war und die Bisserkennung nicht gut lief. Beide letztgenannten Teiche würde ich empfehlen, besser lief es am Oxriver. Sondervig oder Klegod habe ich vor zwei Jahren mal befischt und auch eine Forelle auf einen Spinner gefangen.

Insgesamt empfehle ich Dir ein Gespräch mit einem deutschen (oder deutschsprachigen?) Verkäufer bei Kott Fritid in Hvide Sande. Der konnte viel erzählen, wie es an den Seen gerade aussieht. Der wusste zum Beispiel, dass man am Klittens Dambrug gerade recht viel Kraut hat und daher rund 80-100cm auftreibend fischen sollte. Am Oxriver dagegen hat er mir empfohlen, nur 20cm über Grund zu fischen. Er sagte, mit rotem Teig gebe es eher Bachforellen oder Saiblinge, mit grün und weiß eher Regenbogner. Ich fing eine Regenbogenforelle auf grün und eine Bachforelle auf roten Teig...

Auch die Angelmethoden sind dort etwas anders als hier. Die meisten angeln nicht mit Sbirolino und schlepptechnik, sondern stationär, nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt auftreibend mit Teig und Bienenmade. Am einfachsten geht das mit einer leichten Grundmontage, es geht aber auch mit zu tief eingestellter Pose. Ich habe immer mal versucht, anders als die andern zu fischen und auch anders gefangen. Leider meistens weniger....

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## pikepirate (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Hvide Sande Experten.

heut Mittag geht es los, für ein paar Tage an den Strand mit den Jungs. Wir machen dann natürlich auch mal einen Abstecher nach HS. Wie sieht es zur Zeit mit den Alulatten aus ? lohnt sich ein kleiner Kurzangriff auf den Horni?

erst mal viele Grüße vom Pirat


----------



## troutnorge (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Auch die Angelmethoden sind dort etwas anders als hier. Die meisten angeln nicht mit Sbirolino und schlepptechnik, sondern stationär, nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt auftreibend mit Teig und Bienenmade. Am einfachsten geht das mit einer leichten Grundmontage, es geht aber auch mit zu tief eingestellter Pose. Ich habe immer mal versucht, anders als die andern zu fischen und auch anders gefangen. Leider meistens weniger....
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Moin Ködervorkoster,

für die Grundmontage einfach ein Birnenblei zwischen 7 bis 10 gr auf die Hauptschnur, Perle und 3 Gummistopper davor. Den Haken knüpperst du an die Hauptschnur. 
Die Montage hat den Vorteil, dass du durch das Verschieben der Stopper schnell die Tiefe/Vorfachlänge ändern kannst. Bei einem Abriss musst du dann z.B. auch nicht das Vorfach austauschen, sondern nur schnell einen neuen Haken anbinden.

Gerade wollte ich fragen, wo die Mail bleibt, da leuchtet mein Postfach auf 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ködervorkoster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

_.....Gerade wollte ich fragen, wo die Mail bleibt, da leuchtet mein Postfach auf....._

...heeee....alter Mann is doch kenn D-Zug...!!!   :q

*@michel_05er   =   Vielen Dank! Allerbeste Infos!*


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> *@michel_05er = Vielen Dank! Allerbeste Infos!*


Bitte sehr, kein Problem. Viel Spaß da oben! Bienenmaden kosten übrigens fast 5 Euro, wenn Du ein Sparfuchs bist, nimm welche von zu Hause mit! Andererseits kann man beim Köderkauf ja schön den Verkäufer ausquetschen.  
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Ködervorkoster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Bessere Idee:  ....ich glaube ich bringe die Köder mit & angle mit dem Verkäufer gemeinsam... so wird das was !   :vik:


----------



## corax (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

An alle Board-Mitglieder,
die sich zur Zeit im Hafen von Hvide Sande aufhalten: Kann jemand mal die Yacht vom Abramowitsch ein Stück zur Seite fahren. Die dümpelt schon seit Tagen direkt vor der Linse der webcam und versperrt mir die freie Sicht auf den hot spot.
Danke!
Hermann


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



corax schrieb:


> An alle Board-Mitglieder,
> die sich zur Zeit im Hafen von Hvide Sande aufhalten: Kann jemand mal die Yacht vom Abramowitsch ein Stück zur Seite fahren. Die dümpelt schon seit Tagen direkt vor der Linse der webcam und versperrt mir die freie Sicht auf den hot spot.
> Danke!
> Hermann


 


Das ist nicht seine Jacht,sondern das Beiboot. :m
Sieht übrigens nur in der Webcam gut aus.Hat eine
Menge Rost,würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Sickly (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,#h
> 
> setz dich ins Auto,und fahre Richtung Argab, oder etwas nördlich von Söndervig.
> Da wirst du besser fangen als im Molenbereich von HS. :m



Danke! Wie weit muss man denn vom Strand aus werfen, ich habe keine Brandungsangel. braucht man in Brandenburg einfach nicht. Ich könnte es mit einer starken hechtrute und 80g Blei versuchen!?


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Sickly schrieb:


> Danke! Wie weit muss man denn vom Strand aus werfen, ich habe keine Brandungsangel. braucht man in Brandenburg einfach nicht. Ich könnte es mit einer starken hechtrute und 80g Blei versuchen!?


 

Hallo Sickly,#h

würde ich einfach versuchen. man kann die Fische auch über-
werfen.
Nur mal als Anhalt, Ich habe schon oft mit 2,70m Ruten und
Multis mit 50-60 gr. Rollbleien gefischt. :m


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Sickly schrieb:


> Danke! Wie weit muss man denn vom Strand aus werfen, ich habe keine Brandungsangel. braucht man in Brandenburg einfach nicht. Ich könnte es mit einer starken hechtrute und 80g Blei versuchen!?


Versuch es mit einer Karpfenrute, wenn Du sie hast. Alternativ geht auch die Hechtrute. Ich habe mit einer Spinrute mit 55g Wurfgewicht und einem 50g-Buttlöffel in Argab vom Strand aus gefischt. Wenn es halbwegs windstill ist, geht das ganz gut. Ich habe bei zwei kurzen Angeltrips drei untermaßige und eine maßige Platte gefangen, keine hat auf die volle Distanz gebissen. Eher halbe Entfernung, also vielleicht zwanzig bis dreißig Meter. Ich war aber bei Niedrigwasser los, da ich dann nicht noch 20m flachen Strand überwerfen musste. Rausfeuern, abtreiben lassen und langsam reinholen. Und nimm große Haken mit. Auch die 20cm-Flunderchen haben sich den 4er Butthaken reingepfiffen, dass nicht mal mehr das Öhr zu sehen war...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## icheben (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Versuch es mit einer Karpfenrute, wenn Du sie hast. Alternativ geht auch die Hechtrute. Ich habe mit einer Spinrute mit 55g Wurfgewicht und einem 50g-Buttlöffel in Argab vom Strand aus gefischt. Wenn es halbwegs windstill ist, geht das ganz gut. Ich habe bei zwei kurzen Angeltrips drei untermaßige und eine maßige Platte gefangen, keine hat auf die volle Distanz gebissen. Eher halbe Entfernung, also vielleicht zwanzig bis dreißig Meter. Ich war aber bei Niedrigwasser los, da ich dann nicht noch 20m flachen Strand überwerfen musste. Rausfeuern, abtreiben lassen und langsam reinholen. Und nimm große Haken mit. Auch die 20cm-Flunderchen haben sich den 4er Butthaken reingepfiffen, dass nicht mal mehr das Öhr zu sehen war...
> Grüße,
> Michael



Wir hatten letztes Jahr in Thorsminde massig Platten im Hafen hinter der Schleuse gefangen, Schrotblei - 30cm freie Schnur und 8er Haken mit Krabe dran, dann vorsichtig über den Grund zupfen - fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer - aber auch sehr viele kleine dabei


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



icheben schrieb:


> Wir hatten letztes Jahr in Thorsminde massig Platten im Hafen hinter der Schleuse gefangen,* Schrotblei - 30cm freie Schnur und 8er Haken mit Krabe dran,* dann vorsichtig über den Grund zupfen - fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer - aber auch sehr viele kleine dabei


 


Das lässt sich natürlich nur im ruhigen Wasser, aber nicht am
Strand realisieren. Da fehlt dann doch der Kontakt zum Blei.:m


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jungs,
war gerade mal am strand und hab da ein wenig gebrandelt, heute 7 zum mitnehmen und ein Aal,
Wetter wird auch langsam besser.
Gruß aus HS
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> war gerade mal am strand und hab da ein wenig gebrandelt, heute 7 zum mitnehmen und ein Aal,
> Wetter wird auch langsam besser.
> Gruß aus HS
> Carsten


 

Hej Carsten, #h

grüß mir HS.


----------



## icheben (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das lässt sich natürlich nur im ruhigen Wasser, aber nicht am
> Strand realisieren. Da fehlt dann doch der Kontakt zum Blei.:m



das ist richtig, macht aber richtig Spaß mit leichtem Gerät |supergri


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jürgen,
hab ich gemacht |rolleyes
Werde wohl die Tage noch mit meinem Vermiter mit seinem Kutter raus zum Makrelenfischen.
Mal schauen wie's läuft.

vh
Carsten


----------



## kfs (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo
Wir fahren ende August nach Hvide Sande.
Wir haben nur ein kleines Problem,und zwar ist meine Frau z.Z. krank.
Und sie bekommt kurz bevor wir losfahren ihre 2. Chemotherapie.
Könntet ihr uns einen guten Arzt in Hvide Sande oder umzu empfehlen der vlt. die Blutwerte überprüfen kann,oder ggf. helfen kann wenn wir andere Probleme haben . vlt. auch einer der deutsch spricht.

Wie sieht es überhaupt mit den Arztbesuchen im Dänemark aus ?
Müssen wir eine AuslandsKV abschliessen oder sind wir trotzdem versichert ?

Dank euch


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



kfs schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir fahren ende August nach Hvide Sande.
> Wir haben nur ein kleines Problem,und zwar ist meine Frau z.Z. krank.
> Und sie bekommt kurz bevor wir losfahren ihre 2. Chemotherapie.
> ...


 


Hallo kfs,#h

um wirklich in eurer Situation sicher zu sein, verlasst euch 
in diesem speziellen Fall nur auf den Rat des behandelnden 
Arztes.

Ich kenne die Ärztliche Versorgung in HS ganz gut, und möchte euch vom Urlaub abraten.

Wenn irgentwelche Komplikationen auftreten, so werdet ihr
in HS wohl keine Hilfe bekommen, sondern zumindest bis Esbjerg oder weiter fahren müssen.

Was den Versicherungsstatus anbelangt, so vertraut auf die Aussage eurer Krankenkasse.

Ich habe bereits aus ähnlichen Gründen meinen Urlaub in HS 
abgesagt.:m


----------



## Plolo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



> Zitat von *kfs*
> 
> 
> Hallo
> ...


 

Moin,

vielleicht wichtig für Euch: 
die nächste Onkologie in Deutschland ist das St. Franziskus Hospital in Flensburg, zw. 20-8 Uhr ist allerdings das Diakonissenkrankenhaus anzulaufen (die haben eine Kooperation).

So was ich hier oben mitbekomme, macht es mehr Sinn die 2 Std. nach Deutschland zu düsen, als auf das dän. Gesundheitswesen zu vertrauen. Das ist hier im Flensburger Raum eher berüchtigt....

viel Erfolg Euch
Plolo


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Jumgs,
vorhin nochmal ein wenig bei auflaufend Wasser gebrandelt, wobei die Brandung fehlte. Wie zu erwarten war das nicht so prall, aber immerhn einen schönen Aal zum mitnehmen und ein Steibutt der wieder schwimmt und ja es war ein Steinbutt ohne Zweifel :g
viele Grüße
Carsten
ahso Hornhechte werden auch noch von denen die das wollen gefangen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Carsten, 

Weit drausen fischt du??  Erste Rinne/Sandbank?? Ich werd mein glück noch mal im August 2wochen und im Oktober ne Woche in der Brandung versuchen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hej Jonas,
zur Zeit fische ich in der ersten Rinne, also sogenannte Plumpswürfe
Der Steinbutt hat ca. 3m vom Ufer gebissen und dann noch auf so einen pseudowurm von Gulp.|bigeyes
grüße an meinen alten Berufsstand.
Carsten


----------



## ORKA1977 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hi,
mich interessiert, wie ihr die Aale in Hvide Sande an den Haken bekommt?
Dort wimmelt es doch nur so von Krabben.
Mfg.|wavey:


----------



## anschmu (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Plolo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vielleicht wichtig für Euch:
> die nächste Onkologie in Deutschland ist das St. Franziskus Hospital in Flensburg, zw. 20-8 Uhr ist allerdings das Diakonissenkrankenhaus anzulaufen (die haben eine Kooperation).
> ...


Moin Da kann ich ein Lied von singen !|gr:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Orka,
das war eher Zufall mit den Aalen|bigeyesaber ein willkommener.
Das eigentliche Ziel war es ein paar Plattfische zu fangen.
Und mit den Krabben muss ich Dir Recht geben, die nerven die Biester.
vh
Carsten


----------



## prinz1980 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo an alle,
nun muß ich mal was fragen, ich werde die letzte augustwoche in HS und umgebung sein, bin eher  brandungsangler, hätte aber gern mal gewußt ob da noch was mit makrelen zu machen ist, ich denke von land aus, von den molen in HS wird es wohl nich werden, aber ich würde durchaus die makrelentour mit der solea probieren! ist daende august noch was zu fangen, hat da jemand erfahrung?
danke schonmal.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> hallo an alle,
> nun muß ich mal was fragen, ich werde die letzte augustwoche in HS und umgebung sein, bin eher brandungsangler, hätte aber gern mal gewußt ob da noch was mit makrelen zu machen ist, ich denke von land aus, von den molen in HS wird es wohl nich werden, aber ich würde durchaus die makrelentour mit der solea probieren! ist daende august noch was zu fangen, hat da jemand erfahrung?
> danke schonmal.


 

Hey Ronny,

Also das kommt auf Wetter drauf an und wie der Kaptian die die Makrelen findet. Ich War vor zwei jahren im August mit der Solea drausen es wurde auf dem Ganzen Schiff nur ein untermaßiger Dorsch gefangen. Die Tage davor wurden (gut) gefangen bis 20 stk. pro Angler. Am Tag nach mir wurde auch gut gefangen. also Das ist immer eine Glückssache. 

Warum gehts du nicht im August in die Brandung, platten wirst sicherlich noch ein paar erwischen oder den ein oder anderen Aal. So werde ich das wohl auch machen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moinsen!

Bin vom 18. bis 25. August mal wieder in Bork Havn. Ist jemand in dieser Zeit auch in HS und Umgebung zu finden?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Timo, Ja ein paar mit unter anderen meine wenigkeit und David.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## AAlfänger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Timo,
Meine Wenigkeit auch, ich bin dann in Lodberg Hede! Werde warscheinlich nur mal kurz an Forellenpuff fahren und angeln!

Gruß Jürgen#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Timo, Ja ein paar mit unter anderen* meine wenigkeit* und David.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Jungs,

ihr könntet* "seiner Wenigkeit"* mal zum Geburtstag gratulieren.:m

                           |schild-g


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

So alt bin ich auch wieder nicht, das man mich siehzen muss.#6:q.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> *So alt bin ich auch wieder nicht*, das man mich siehzen muss.#6:q.
> 
> ...


 


Jonas, das wohl nicht.
Aber vermutlich so groß.|supergri


----------



## okram24 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Na dann mal alles Gute zum neuen Lebensjahr, Jonas!
Wir werden uns dann im August ja auch mal persönlich treffen!

Timo, schade, da kommst Du gerade an unserem Abreisetag an!

Gruß Marko


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Das kann wohl sein.

@Marko Danke für die glückwünsche.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Na dann mal alles Gute zum neuen Lebensjahr, Jonas!
> Wir werden uns dann im August ja auch mal persönlich treffen!
> 
> Timo, schade, da kommst Du gerade an unserem Abreisetag an!
> ...



Verdammt, wir hätten uns bestimmt ordentlich was zu erzählen gehabt, haben uns ja nun auch schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr gesehen. Aber ich denke wir sehen uns bald mal wieder, und wenn's an nem deutschen Gewässer ist :m

Und auch noch alles Gute, Jonas!!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Timo,

Danke. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Cordless (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin aus dem Norden......

War im Mai bereits 1 Woche in Hvide Sande (Heringsangeln). Meine Anfängerausrüstung hat damals sehr gelitten......
Mitte September geht es mit 5 Freunden erneut dort hin.
Die Heringe (diesmal die grösseren) sollen dann ja wieder richtung Schleuse ziehen.....
Bin mir jedoch nicht so im klaren nach der richtigen Ausrüstung...stärkere Sehne und ein gute Rolle sollen da wohl ganz nützlich sein..
Abends wäre dann noch die Option auf Aal. 
Hat da jemand erfahrungen bezgl der richtigen Ausrüstung ?

Schon jetzt tausend Dank !
Cordless


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Cordless,

Also die Heringe sind eingtlich nicht viel größer als im Frühjahr so habe ich das jedenfalls entfunden. Nur mal so zu info.

Zu deiner Frage. Ich Persönlich würde dafür 2 verschiedene ruten nehmen. Für Hering eine 3m rute mit bis 50g Wg. Zum Aalangeln würde ich eine Härte Rute nehmen. mindestns 3m und 100-120g Wg.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Cordless (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin......
tausend Dank schon mal für die Antwort.....
bin sehr gespannt ob Mitte September der Fisch wirklich da ist....
schöne Grüsse ins nahe Geesthacht.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Cordless, 

Wo kommst denn her? 

Wenn du fragen hast immer raus damit. Ich helfe gerne wo ich nur kann.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Zur Rute fürs Heringsangeln stimme ich Jonas zu. Als Rolle solltest Du eine robuste Sationärrolle in 4000er Größe nehmen. Salzwasserfest muss sie nicht unbedingt sein, die Gefahr eines Tauchbades ist ja mehr als gering. Da kannst Du einfach mal schauen, ob Du ein Schnäppchen findest. Eine stabile 0,35er Schnur sollte reichen. Mit dem Aalangeln kenne ich mich nicht aus. Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an, was Du ausgeben willst.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Zur Rute fürs Heringsangeln stimme ich Jonas zu. Als Rolle solltest Du eine* robuste Sationärrolle in 4000er Größe nehmen.* Salzwasserfest muss sie nicht unbedingt sein, die Gefahr eines Tauchbades ist ja mehr als gering. Da kannst Du einfach mal schauen, ob Du ein Schnäppchen findest. Eine stabile 0,35er Schnur sollte reichen. Mit dem Aalangeln kenne ich mich nicht aus. Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an, was Du ausgeben willst.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 


Da würde ich mal eine Slammer 360 ins Visier nehmen. Das Ding ist Robust,Preiswert und Salzwasserfest.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal eine Slammer 360 ins Visier nehmen. Das Ding ist Robust,Preiswert und Salzwasserfest.



Hey Jürgen, 

Da stimme ich dir zu mein dad fischt in HS die 260er slammer. Ist eine gute solide Rolle. MICH stört nur der lauf da würde ich lieber zu einer anderen Rolle greifen wie die Sargus.
Was vielleicht noch eine alternative wäre ebent falls von penn wäre die fierce oder  battle alle in 4000 wobei mir die Sargus am besten gefällt.

Gruß Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Da stimme ich dir zu mein dad fischt in HS die 260er slammer. Ist eine gute solide Rolle. MICH stört nur der lauf da würde ich lieber zu einer anderen Rolle greifen wie die Sargus.
> Was vielleicht noch eine alternative wäre ebent falls von penn wäre die fierce oder  battle alle in 4000 wobei mir die Sargus am besten gefällt.
> ...



Hey,

also was Jonas von der Sargus geschrieben hat kann ich nur bestätigen #6 .


----------



## Malzis (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Mal ne andere Frage? was geht auf den Mole in und um hvide Sande? Plattfisch? wo kann ich den sonstnoch gut Platten in vernünftiger Größe fangen? wer weiß von euch rat?
P.S.Bin erst Anfang Oktober im Hausboot Urlaub machen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Malzis, 

Also an den ganzen Stränden kannst du gut Platten fangen.:q:q Die größe spielt sich so zwischen 20 & 35cm ab was du davon dann an den Haken bekommst weiss ich nicht. Das wird dir auch keiner sagen können. Wie es mit der Mole aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen da die ja noch bis Oktober 
gesperrt ist. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Cordless (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moinsen........komme aus Hamburg-Rahlstedt.....
*Penn SARGUS SG 4000*


das wird Sie wohl werden..
21.09-27.09 geht es jetzt nach HV !

Freu mich drauf..

Mfg Cordless


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gute Entscheidung! Ich hätte auch Slamer oder Sargus empfohlen. Mit der kannst Du prima auf Hering, Aal und Konsorten fischen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer kleinen pause, bin ich wieder am ball. Irgendwo habe ich im hvide sande thred gelesen, dass beim angeln auf aal in hvide sande, man reichlich mit krabben zu kämpfen hat.
Das stimmt, wenn man nach den "lehrbüchern" angelt, d.h. aal auf grund angelt, wie man es gewohnt ist in den heimischen gewässern, wo die krabben noch nicht vorgedrungen sind.

Meine fangmethode auf aal ist, den köder im mittelwasser d.h. etwa 2 m über grund zu führen. Da treten keine probleme auf, da die krabben sich kaum im mittelwasser bewegen - sie haben beine und laufen mehr. :q:q
Zur information:
Nun ist der aalbestand um etwa 70% zusammengebrochen und mit den fängen wie einige angler sie aus den 80iger jahren kennen, ist nicht mehr zu rechnen. 
Die günde sind bekannt, staustufen und turbinen, fang der glasaale und der befall von schwimmblasenwürmer, usw. sind nur einige negative beeinträchtigungen. 
Die wissenschaftler machen sich gedanken und verstehen die welt nicht mehr, da vom sargasso see / westatlantik, (laichgebiet der aale)  kaum noch larven nach europa  (6000 km entfernung)  bis nach deutschland kommen.
Nun habe ich schon in den 80ger jahren durch elektrisches abfischen in fließgewässern bzw. bei untersuchungen, in deutschland den schwimmblasenwurm beim aal festgestellt. In der heutigen zeit ist fast jeder aal davon befallen. Es ist ein  parasit der in der schwimmblase sitzt, oft sind es sogar  mehrere, die den aal sehr stark schwächen. 
Denn die schwimmblase ist ein wichtiges organ, da er diese benötigt er auf seine reise zum laichplatz, da er in den nachtstunden an der oberfläche schwimmt und in den tagesstunden in den tiefen bereichen.
Wer also nicht in hvide sande mit den karbben tanzen will, sollte mal sein glück im mittelwasser versuchen - dann und wann kommt noch ein aal vorbei.


----------



## Cordless (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin.....

hätte noch gerne einen TIP zur Schnur ?
Was wäre da derzeit das OPTIMALE ???

MFG
Cordless


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich würde eine ganz normale 0,35er monofile Schnur nehmen. Die leichte Dehnung bewahrt die Heringe vor dem Ausschlitzen, da wäre geflochtene schlechter geeignet. Eine besonders teure würde ich nicht nehmen, Du wirst je eventuell einige Hänger haben und Schnur verlieren.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## watzki (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Guten Morgen!
Sollte das Wetter in der nächsten Woche "sommerlicher" werden wollte ich gerne für ein paar Tage nach Hvide Sande und hab jetzt ein paar Fragen...
Und zwar, wie sieht es mit Markelen von Land aus? Werden sie schon gefangen? 
Besteht die Chance auf Mefo / Lachs, oder sind die dort geschützt?
Gibt es einen Angelladen der zu bevorzugen ist? Wattwürmer etc. kann ich sicherlich dort kaufen?
Und zu allerletzt, sollte ich den Angelschein lieber übers Internet kaufen, oder kann ich ihn dort ganz normal kaufen?

Oh, da fällt mir doch noch was ein.  Kann ich mit dem Angelschein auch im Fjord anglen, oder brauch ich dort eine extra Karte?

Vielen Dank ! 
Sebastian


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi Sebastian,
Mefo und Lachs sind in Hvide Sande selbst ganzjährig geschützt. Da musst Du z.B. an die Skjern Au gehen, aber auch da ist im Moment nicht die beste Zeit. Näheres dazu kann Dir Boardie Costas sagen, der hat ja in Tarm nahe der Skjern seinen Angelladen. Zu empfehlen ist in Hvide Sande Kott Fritid am Kreisel oder eben Costas in Tarm (fisknu.dk), wie eben erwähnt. Der andere Angelladen bei der Fischräucherei ist aber auch niht schlecht. Würmer gibt es bei Kott fritid zu kaufen. Einen Angelschein kannst Du dort ebenfalls kaufen, das musst Du nicht vorher machen. Mit dem Schein kannst Du auch im Fjord angeln, nur an einigen Flüssen wie der Skjern brauchst Du zusätzlich (!) noch einen Schein für den Gewässerabschnitt.

Zum Thema Makrelen kann ich nix sagen, aber das soll die letzten Jahre nicht so gut gewesen sein, und die Molen sind derzeit gesperrt.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## FangeNichts5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Zum Thema Makrelen kann ich nix sagen, aber das soll die letzten Jahre nicht so gut gewesen sein, und die Molen sind derzeit gesperrt.



Sind die Molen immer noch nicht fertiggestellt?


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/kontakt/news.asp

Guckst Du, Bauarbeiten Molen
Gruß A.


----------



## watzki (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Post. 
Dann kann ich ja ganz beruhigt meine Angeln ins Auto werfen und einfach vor Ort schauen wonach mir ist.
Irgendeinen Fisch zum grillen werd ich schon überlisten. 

Haben eigentlich alle Campingplätze Kühltruhen zu vermieten? Für den Fall das der Fang doch etwas größer ausfällt...

Gruß,
Sebastian

PS: Gibt es eigentlich gerade eine Topzeit für eine spezielle Fischart?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Sind die Molen immer noch nicht fertiggestellt?





Nein!


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



watzki schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich alle Campingplätze Kühltruhen zu vermieten? Für den Fall das der Fang doch etwas größer ausfällt...
> 
> PS: Gibt es eigentlich gerade eine Topzeit für eine spezielle Fischart?


Bei Kott Fritid kann man zur Not Kühlfächer mieten. Wegen der Fangphasen sieht es im Moment nicht so gut aus, schau mal hier. Aale sind seltener geworden, Meeräschen sehr scheu und schwer zu fangen und mit Makrelen ist es wohl auch nicht mehr so einfach. Vielleicht gehen ja trotzdem Plattfische vom Strand aus, und Hecht und Barsch müssten ja auch drin sein.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian,
> *Mefo und Lachs sind in Hvide Sande selbst ganzjährig geschützt*. Da musst Du z.B. an die Skjern Au gehen, aber auch da ist im Moment nicht die beste Zeit. Näheres dazu kann Dir Boardie Costas sagen, der hat ja in Tarm nahe der Skjern seinen Angelladen. Zu empfehlen ist in Hvide Sande Kott Fritid am Kreisel oder eben Costas in Tarm (fisknu.dk), wie eben erwähnt. Der andere Angelladen bei der Fischräucherei ist aber auch niht schlecht. Würmer gibt es bei Kott fritid zu kaufen. Einen Angelschein kannst Du dort ebenfalls kaufen, das musst Du nicht vorher machen. Mit dem Schein kannst Du auch im Fjord angeln, nur an einigen Flüssen wie der Skjern brauchst Du zusätzlich (!) noch einen Schein für den Gewässerabschnitt.
> 
> Zum Thema Makrelen kann ich nix sagen, aber das soll die letzten Jahre nicht so gut gewesen sein, und die Molen sind derzeit gesperrt.
> ...


 


@ Michael,#h

gilt das nicht nur für die Meerseite? |kopfkrat


----------



## rainzor (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich hab' da mal ein Foto von den neuen Schilden an der Schleuse. Sollte auch deine Frage beantworten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> ich hab' da mal ein Foto von den neuen Schilden an der Schleuse. Sollte auch deine Frage beantworten.
> 
> ...


 

Danke Rainer,#h

war jetzt ein gutes Jahr nicht mehr dort, und kannte das Schild noch nicht.:m
Eigentlich schade, auf der Fjordseite liessen sich Mefos
ab und an mit lebenden Garnelen fangen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Das Schlid muss auch neu sein, mir ist das im Mai auch gar nicht auf gefallen oder war noch nicht da. Mich würde nur interressieren wie das dort geregelt wird oder wie die das kontrolliert wird??|kopfkrat Oder so ein andere Angler den Fänger beim den Angelläden oder so verpetzen:q!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rainzor (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Im Frühjahr hingen die Schilder auch noch nicht. Ich hab' sie das erste Mal im Juni gesehen.

Kontrolle wird wohl laufen wie bei uns. Einmal bitte Angelschein und Fänge zeigen. Und wenn dann Lachs oder Mefo dabei ist, bist du dran.

Ich meine aber, daß hier im HS-Trööt (kann auch der vom letzten Jahr gewesen sein), schon öfters geschrieben wurde, daß die beiden Arten schon länger im Fjord geschützt sind.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr hingen die Schilder auch noch nicht. Ich hab' sie das erste Mal im Juni gesehen.
> 
> Ich meine aber, daß hier im HS-Trööt (kann auch der vom letzten Jahr gewesen sein), schon öfters geschrieben wurde, *daß die beiden Arten schon länger im Fjord geschützt sind.*
> 
> ...


 

Verdammt,

jetzt bekomme ich aber rote Ohren. |rotwerden


----------



## floxfisch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin zusammen,
wir fahren demnächst für eine Woche nach DK, irgendwo südlich unterhalb des Fjords, hab den Namen des Ortes gerade nicht parat.
Mich würde interessieren ob der ein oder andere es schon mal gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch probiert hat und wie die Fangergebnisse waren. Ich würde zu gern mal so einen Kameraden an die Leine bekommen(macht auch nix wenn als Beifang die ein oder andere Makrele hängen bleibt:q). Da ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich mit den Fangmehthoden für diesen Fisch beschäftigt habe, würde mich natürlich interessieren mit welchen Ködern man es am besten versuchen sollte. Ich dachte an eine Spinnrute bis 60g Wurfgewicht und dann halt die gleiche/ähnliche Koderauswahl wie für Meerforelle, also Mefoblinker und Wobbler. Oder gibt es da speziellere Kunstköder die evtl. mehr Erfolg versprechen? Hatte irgendwo mal was von Twistern mit Harrbüscheln gelesen, evtl. auch sowas? Wäre toll wenn sich da jemand mit ein wenig Erfahrung finden würde und mir ein paar Tipps geben könnte. Hab auch schon einges gelesen was die am besten geeigneten Stellen sein könnten. Also Steinpackungen bzw. Molen, dann die Rinnen hinter und zwischen den Sandbänken etc. Gibt es zufällig irgendwo eine Karte auf der man die Steinmolen entlang der Küste sehen kann? Eine gute Zeit soll vor und nach dem Tidenwechsel sein. Kennt jemand einen Link zu einem entsprechenden Tidekalender für die Gegend rund um Hvide Sande?
Also einiges an Fragen zum Wolfsbarsch.
Werde aber auch Brandungszeug mitnehmen und versuchen die ein oder andere Platte an den Haken zu bekommen. Auch da nehme ich jeden "Geheimtipp" was Köder, Platzwahl angeht dankend an. Steht bestimmt schon einiges auf vorherigen Seiten, aber da braucht man ja zum durchlesen allein schon eine Woche.....:m

Wie gesagt falls jemand ein paar Tipps und Tricks hat, immer her damit.

Beste Grüße
floxfisch


----------



## Malzis (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

weiss jemand ab wann die Mole den wieder zu "Begehen "sind??Wie lang ist die neue mole den?


----------



## peppepoppy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



floxfisch schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Link zu einem entsprechenden Tidekalender für die Gegend rund um Hvide Sande?
> floxfisch


 
Ist hier zu finden:

http://www.hvidesande.dk/downloads/Tidevandskalender_HvideSande_2012.pdf

VG
Peter


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



floxfisch schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wir fahren demnächst für eine Woche nach DK, irgendwo südlich unterhalb des Fjords, hab den Namen des Ortes gerade nicht parat.
> Mich würde interessieren ob der ein oder andere es schon mal gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch probiert hat und wie die Fangergebnisse waren. Ich würde zu gern mal so einen Kameraden an die Leine bekommen(macht auch nix wenn als Beifang die ein oder andere Makrele hängen bleibt:q). Da ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich mit den Fangmehthoden für diesen Fisch beschäftigt habe, würde mich natürlich interessieren mit welchen Ködern man es am besten versuchen sollte. Ich dachte an eine Spinnrute bis 60g Wurfgewicht und dann halt die gleiche/ähnliche Koderauswahl wie für Meerforelle, also Mefoblinker und Wobbler. Oder gibt es da speziellere Kunstköder die evtl. mehr Erfolg versprechen? Hatte irgendwo mal was von Twistern mit Harrbüscheln gelesen, evtl. auch sowas? Wäre toll wenn sich da jemand mit ein wenig Erfahrung finden würde und mir ein paar Tipps geben könnte. Hab auch schon einges gelesen was die am besten geeigneten Stellen sein könnten. Also Steinpackungen bzw. Molen, dann die Rinnen hinter und zwischen den Sandbänken etc. Gibt es zufällig irgendwo eine Karte auf der man die Steinmolen entlang der Küste sehen kann? Eine gute Zeit soll vor und nach dem Tidenwechsel sein. Kennt jemand einen Link zu einem entsprechenden Tidekalender für die Gegend rund um Hvide Sande?
> Also einiges an Fragen zum Wolfsbarsch.
> ...


 
Moin floxfisch, 

Also Wolfsbarsch habe ich keine erfahrung, sie werden ab und an als beifang beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. 

Zum Brandungsangeln Wurfweite maximal 30m (erste Rinne/Sandbank) Köder Wattwurm. Geheimplatz gibt es kaum der ganze Strand bis Sondervig ist gut zum Brandeln.

@Malzis, 

Nein die Molen sind noch nicht frei geben, erst im Oktober. Wie lang die Molen genau sind kann ich dir sagen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## floxfisch (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke euch beiden, das sind ja schon mal gute Infos. Besonders der Tidenkalender ist ja mal praktisch, dann muss man nicht extra Online gehen um nachzuschauen sondern kann sich den kurz ausdrucken oder das PDF aufs Smartphone ziehen.
30 Meter nur bis zur ersten Rinne... das nenn ich mal bequemes Auswerfen. Da überlege ich mir dann ob ich es nicht mal mit Buttlöffel an der Spinnrute auf die Platten versuche. Hat das auf der Ecke schon mal einer probiert, bei sandigem Grund müsste das ja eigentlich optimal sein.
Wenn da mal nen Wolfsbarsch als Beifang ran geht, dann sind ja zumindest welche da. Na mal sehen ich werde es auf jeden Fall probieren.

Danke schon mal für die Infos.
Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Fritze Fischer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Guten Tag alle zusammen,
für mich gehts morgen auch für 2 wochen nach Hvide Sande.
Zum Thema Aal habe ich schon reichlich Informationen gefunden.

Ich weiß, dass der Fjord nicht tiefer als 2 Meter ist.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich gezielt auf Hecht und Barsch angel?
Ich habe mein Boot und Echolot dabei.

Auch würde ich es gerne von Land aus auf Scholle probieren 

Danke schonmal !


----------



## anschmu (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Fritze Fischer schrieb:


> Guten Tag alle zusammen,
> für mich gehts morgen auch für 2 wochen nach Hvide Sande.
> Zum Thema Aal habe ich schon reichlich Informationen gefunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## AAlfänger (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Fritze Fischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Guten Tag alle zusammen,
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> anschmu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und solche Beiträge braucht der Mensch!
> ...


----------



## Fritze Fischer (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Aalfänger: Danke da hast du recht 

@anschmu: Die Mühe, mein Text zu kopieren und darunter noch was schlaues drunterzuschreiben hättest du dir auch sparen können und mir nur schnell die Seitenzahlen antworten können, wenn du dieses so genau weißt! 
Zum Thema Aal angeln konnte ich, wie gesagt, auch was finden.

Fritze Fischer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Fritze Fischer,

Also Im Südlichenteils des Fjordes ist gut für Barsch und Hecht. Köder sind eingtlich normal köder Wobbler, Blinker, Gufis und Köderfische. Für Barsch eine einfache Posenmontage mit Tauwurm. 

Für  Scholle solltest du entweder Brandungszeug benutzen oder mit einer Spinrute mit Buttlöffel.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## AAlfänger (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> AAlfänger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ AAlfänger,#h
> ...


----------



## anschmu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielen Dank,das Du meinen Beitrag geistreich fandest! Da ich keine Angabe zu der gestellten Frage machen konnte habe ich dazu auch nichts gesagt! Aber Eure Antworten auf die Fragen eines 15 jährigen sprechen doch für sich.
> ...


----------



## anschmu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Fritze Fischer schrieb:


> @Aalfänger: Danke da hast du recht
> 
> @anschmu: Die Mühe, mein Text zu kopieren und darunter noch was schlaues drunterzuschreiben hättest du dir auch sparen können und mir nur schnell die Seitenzahlen antworten können, wenn du dieses so genau weißt!
> Zum Thema Aal angeln konnte ich, wie gesagt, auch was finden.
> ...



Und die anderen Themen sind auch ausführlich behandelt - lesen schadet nicht :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Und die anderen Themen sind auch ausführlich behandelt -* lesen schadet nicht :q*


 


Ein Schüler freiwillig in den Ferien lesen? |kopfkrat


----------



## anschmu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ein Schüler freiwillig in den Ferien lesen? |kopfkrat



Seit wann hat lesen können mit Ferien zutun :q das geht über meinen Horizont !


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Seit wann hat lesen* können* mit Ferien zutun :q das geht über meinen Horizont !


 

Nicht können,sondern wollen. Ist schon ein feiner Unterschied.:m


----------



## anschmu (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nicht können,sondern wollen. Ist schon ein feiner Unterschied.:m



Ach so , nun habe ich verstanden ! Also wer nicht lesen will bekommt keine Informationen ? Richtig? :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ach so , nun habe ich verstanden ! Also wer nicht lesen will bekommt keine Informationen ? Richtig? :q


 

Die Tendenz dürfte stimmen.


----------



## Fritze Fischer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich habe gesagt, dass ich dem Thread schon einige Informationen entnehmen konnte. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, in wie weit ihr mir intellektuelle unterlegen seit, und ich finde es sehr traurig soetwas sagen zu müssen, 
aber wenn ich nun noch einmal nachfrage wo genau diese Informationen stehen, scheint es ja nicht anders zu laufen, als dass man 5 hochignorante Kommentare zurückbekommt, die keinen von uns auch nur ansatzweise voranbringen.
Ich wusste gar nicht mit was für einer abstoßenden und vor allen Dingen von seiner Meinung überzeugten Art hier miteinander umgegangen wird.
Unser Hobby sollte uns verbinben meine Lieben!


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Fritze Fischer schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt, dass ich dem Thread schon einige Informationen entnehmen konnte.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, in wie weit* ihr mir intellektuelle unterlegen seit,* und ich finde es sehr traurig soetwas sagen zu müssen,
> aber wenn ich nun noch einmal nachfrage wo genau diese Informationen stehen, scheint es ja nicht anders zu laufen, als dass man 5 hochignorante Kommentare zurückbekommt, die keinen von uns auch nur ansatzweise voranbringen.
> Ich wusste gar nicht mit was für einer abstoßenden und vor allen Dingen von seiner Meinung überzeugten Art hier miteinander umgegangen wird.
> Unser Hobby sollte uns verbinben meine Lieben!


 


Vermutlich sehr sogar.:m


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

huhu freunde, wollte mich mal melden und sagen das es bergauf geht, jeden tag bisschen besser

mfg


----------



## AAlfänger (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo fritze Fischer,
Ich persöhnlich denke, Du besitzt mehr gutes Benehmen als einige Schreiber hier und hast warscheinlich auch eine Erziehung der besseren Art genossen! Ich bin zwar 63 Jahre,um auf eine Frage hier zu antworten, habe aber in meiner beruflichen Laufbahn viele Lehrlinge betreut. Darum gibt es für mich auch keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten! Wenn du mal etwas sinnloses Tun willst, liest du mal diesen Thread durch und wirst feststellen, das er zu 90% nur aus sinnloser Laberei besteht. Selbst auf die Gefahr einer weiteren Verwahrnung hin behaupte ich hier, das ein Herr Breithardt sich mit 6070 Postings hervortut. Da währe es wirklich schön,  wenn sich da einmal ein Mod einschalten würde um zu verhindern, das junge Leute, die einfach nur eine Frage stellen nicht so angegangen werden. Zumal es nicht länger dauern würde die Frage zu beantworten, als diese dummen Sprüche zu machen!

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> huhu freunde, wollte mich mal melden und sagen das es bergauf geht, jeden tag bisschen besser
> 
> mfg


 

Fabi,#h

bleib jetzt vernünftig.:m
Wenn man einmal ganz oben ist,dann kann es nur noch bergab gehen.


----------



## anschmu (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Theo sprach : Schöler  Lehrlinge und die nicht lesen wollen werden auch mal 63 !


----------



## AAlfänger (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Theo sprach : Schöler  Lehrlinge und die nicht lesen wollen werden auch mal 63 !


Es srach auch jemand,, Herr, laß es Inteligenz regnen'', das ging an einigen aber vorbei!

AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Es srach auch jemand,, Herr, laß es Inteligenz regnen'', das ging an einigen aber vorbei!
> 
> AAlfänger:vik:


 

Dann mach mal den Schirm zu.:m


----------



## anschmu (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich sags immer wieder ,  dem Internet sei dank , das wir faul und kontaktfreudig werden !
Aber mal was anderes ! Was macht die Forellenfront in Hvidesande zur Zeit ? Bin leider dies Jahr erst in Oktober wieder oben ! Aber alle , die ich so in letzter Zeit gesprochen habe sind der Meinung , das in den Naturseen die Fänge arg zurückgehen ! In den put&takes kann ich nicht mitreden -  beangel ich nicht -auch hier in Deutsschland nicht !


----------



## AAlfänger (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann mach mal den Schirm zu.:m


Da staune ich ja immer wieder, es melden sich immer die Richtigen!
Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Fritze Fischer (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Schön Aalfänger einen Gleichgesinnten zu haben.

Ich werde diesen Thread jetzt verlassen, Um dem Rest hier, der meint so verdammt unqualifizierte Beiträge in diesem kleinen Forum leistet zu müssen, nicht das Gefühl zu nehmen, sich einmal im Leben ganz groß zu fühlen.

Wäre doch viel netter ein bisschen zu fachsimpeln als sich als Erwachsener gegenüber Jugendlichen auf einem tiefsten Niveau beweisen zu können.


----------



## anschmu (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Fritze Fischer schrieb:


> Schön Aalfänger einen Gleichgesinnten zu haben.
> 
> Ich werde diesen Thread jetzt verlassen, Um dem Rest hier, der meint so verdammt unqualifizierte Beiträge in diesem kleinen Forum leistet zu müssen, nicht das Gefühl zu nehmen, sich einmal im Leben ganz groß zu fühlen.
> 
> Wäre doch viel netter ein bisschen zu fachsimpeln als sich als Erwachsener gegenüber Jugendlichen auf einem tiefsten Niveau beweisen zu können.


 
Das finde ich einfach ...spitze :vik:


----------



## Bruno54 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe diesen Thread von Anfang bis Ende gelesen. Ein paar kleine Tips sind ja ganz nützlich gewesen aber im großen und ganzen bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher, denn auf das wo es ankommt wird hier um den heißen Brei geredet und wirkilich gute Tips gibt es keine. Schade drum. Wenn dann auch noch unser Nachwuchs dumme Komentare bekommt verstehe ich den Sinn eines Forums nicht wirklich oder haben unsere Angelfreunde Angst davor das auch andere Angler Erfolg haben könnten? Nun gut ich will es mal dabei belassen und mich anderweitig schlauer machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
und ein Petri Heil

Bruno54


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

höö was für tips suchst du denn bzw was möchtes du den wissen.? 

und ja hast du vollkommen recht. manche leute erarbeiten sich ihre beiträge durch intelligente sprüche . aber solche leute fallen halt auf.. egal ob positiv oder negativ . ich habe mich auch schon hier heraus zurückgezogen , weil manche leute ihr wissen anscheinend in die wiege gelegt bekommen haben*löl* aber schade das man nicht direkt auf die fragen eingegangen ist. ich bin leider nicht der fjord bzw see angler  ich kann dazu leider nicht viel sagen.  sorry  wo kommen wir denn da hin  den nachwuchs nicht zu fördern. ist auch net gerade förderlich fürs forum.


 grüsse der dortmunder


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Fritze Fischer schrieb:


> Guten Tag alle zusammen,
> für mich gehts morgen auch für 2 wochen nach Hvide Sande.
> Zum Thema Aal habe ich schon reichlich Informationen gefunden.
> 
> ...


 
Moin, 

Wollte mich noch mal zuwort melden. Also 1-2 post über deiner Frage habe ich was zum Platten angeln vom Strand aus, habe  ich was geschrieben. 

Mit den Hechten und Barschen hatte ich dir auch was geschrieben. 

Klar wird hier das teilweise als art chat benutzt aber, wenn man wirklich was wissen möchte findet man hier auch was. Und wenn das hier noch nicht gefragt wurde versucht irgentwer hier schon das der frage entsprechent zu beantworten, klar kommt mal der ein oder andere komische beitrag. ABER das gehört hier einfach dazu.  Klar muss man den Nachwuchs mehr helfen als einen der schon jahre lang angelt. Ich helfe gerne soweit ich dazu was sagen kann. Wenn mich jemand in HS oder sonst wo anspricht und was wissen möchte übers angeln,  gebe ich gerne auskunft. 

UND NUN RAUS MIT DEN FRAGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Bruno54 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo, ich mein das ja nicht böse aber es wäre doch besser wenn wir unsere Jugend ebenso mit mit dem Respekt behandeln wie auch wir behandelt werden wollen.

mich hätte einfach nur interessiert ob es da in Hvide Sande geheimtips für Unterkünfte gibt die günstiger sind als das was man sonst so im Netz findet, es wurde ja schon öfter danach gefragt aber eine entsprechende Antwort hat keiner bekommen. ich denke doch aber das ein Forum sich gerade um solche Dinge bemühen sollte.

Gruß
Bruno 54 :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Bruno54 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich mein das ja nicht böse aber es wäre doch besser wenn wir unsere Jugend ebenso mit mit dem Respekt behandeln wie auch wir behandelt werden wollen.
> 
> mich hätte einfach nur interessiert ob es da in Hvide Sande geheimtips für Unterkünfte gibt die günstiger sind als das was man sonst so im Netz findet*, es wurde ja schon öfter danach gefragt aber eine entsprechende Antwort hat keiner bekommen. ich denke doch aber das ein Forum sich gerade um solche Dinge bemühen sollte.*
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Bruno,#h

wer ist in deinen Augen das "Forum", wer soll sich darum bemühen, dass du oder ein anderer die preiswerteste Wohnung bekommt?
Ich habe immer durch* eigene Recherche* meine Interessen
selbst vertreten.
Genau das war auch das Problem, das in dem von dir ange-
sprochenem Thread aufkam:
Leute, tut was für mich, weshalb soll ich mich selbst um meine Interessen kümmern.
Hoffentlich habe ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden, denn so eine weltfremde Diskussion muss nicht sein.:m

PS:
Schon manch einer hat von mir  einen Insider-Tipp bezüglich preiswerter Wohnung
bekommen, also bitte keine pauschalen Aussagen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Bruno54, 

Da gebe ich dir recht mit dem respekt. Ich finde es nur komisch das er meinte das er nur unpassende antworten bekommen hat. Obwohl ich ihn ein paar Info gegeben habe. Zu deiner Frage mit den günstigen Übernachtungs möglichkeiten, Kann ich dir nur die Jungendherberge nennen oder die Nothütten auf den Campingplätzen, ich fahre auch schon 22jahre mehrmals im Jahr nach HS, aber wir hatten uns immer ein Haus genommen. Bis auf zwei mal, einmal wollte ich zelten und einmal waren wir nur ein Wochenende oben und da hatten wir eine Nothütte auf dem Camping platz. Adressen kann ich dir aber nicht nennen weil ich die nicht kenne sorry.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Also klar sollte man sich selbst bemühen, wenn man keine antowort findet dann kann man aber andere um hilfe bitten. Aber bemühen sollte man sich schon selber, das stimmt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Bruno54,
> 
> Da gebe ich dir recht mit dem respekt. Ich finde es nur komisch das er meinte das er nur unpassende antworten bekommen hat. Obwohl ich ihn ein paar Info gegeben habe. Zu deiner Frage mit den günstigen Übernachtungs möglichkeiten, Kann ich dir nur die Jungendherberge nennen oder die Nothütten auf den Campingplätzen,* ich fahre auch schon 22jahre mehrmals im Jahr nach HS, aber wir hatten uns immer ein Haus genommen.* Bis auf zwei mal, einmal wollte ich zelten und einmal waren wir nur ein Wochenende oben und da hatten wir eine Nothütte auf dem Camping platz. Adressen kann ich dir aber nicht nennen weil ich die nicht kenne sorry.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jonas,#h

jetzt muss ich doch mal eine ketzerische Frage stellen.|evil:
Du bist 22 und fährst seit 22 Jahren nach HS. Wie oft musstest du denn für dich selbst die Entscheidungen treffen?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@bruno  kommt immer drauf an was für ein standart du möchtest??und zu was für einer jahres zeit bzw ferien zeit du fahren möchtest?? oder vor und nachsaison.  also in den ferien ist es fast unbezahlbar wen du über  die ortsansässigen grossen ferienanbieter fahren  möchtest. ich habe zum glück  vor 7 jahren einen älteren dänen 
kennen gelernt  da haben wir immer das haus  von ihm privat gemietet . leider ist dieses haus ab nächstes jahr nur noch über elite ferienhaus vermietung zu buchen.  was verdammt teuer für mich werden würde . naja  egal  es gibt aber immer alternativen auch günstigere häuser in der vor oder nachsaison  wir waren im mai mit 4 männern in klegod und haben für eine woche knappe 200€ bezahlt  aber auch über eine ferien haus vermietung. klar mag sein das es billigere angebote gibt. nur sollte das auch den ansprüchen die man hat gerecht werden.  ich werde mir ma im august  mal wieder paar nette dänen auskunden  die mit ihren rasenmäher ums häuschen düsen.  weil die meisten vermieten auch privat dann ihre häuser . und so kommst du an einige adressen ran bzw kurse für die häuser*gg*


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, 

So jetzt habe ich mal eine frage  :q. Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr noch als Köder in der Brandung benutzt!!! Krabben,Fischfetzen, Watties, Ringler oder sonst was?? 

Mir geht es darum wenn ich wieder erwarten im August keine Watties/Ringler bekomme das ich dann aufs Brandungsangeln verzichten müsste.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> jetzt muss ich doch mal eine ketzerische Frage stellen.|evil:
> Du bist 22 und fährst seit 22 Jahren nach HS. Wie oft musstest du denn für dich selbst die Entscheidungen treffen?


 

Hey Jürgen, 

Also selber entscheiden noch nicht wirklich, meine Eltern haben mich aber füher wie jetzt auch noch in die Hauswahl eingebunden. Allein ohne Familie werde ich im Oktober das erste mal sein.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Bruno54 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,

sicher hast du recht mit dem was du sagst, kümmern muß man sich selber, ich dachte in form an Tips ja auch nur probiers mal hier oder da, alles andere muß man schon selber raus kriegen.
Also nichts für ungut.

Mit freundlichem
Petri Heil

Bruno 54:m


----------



## Bruno54 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Forellenkiller,

danke für Deine Auskunft, das ist doch mal eine Aussage mit der man etwas anfangen kann. Ich werde das jetzt so Handhaben wie Du es Vorgeschlagen hast und alles wird gut.

Dir ein besonderes 
Petri Heil von mir

Bruno54:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Bruno54 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> sicher hast du recht mit dem was du sagst, kümmern muß man sich selber, ich dachte in form an Tips ja auch nur probiers mal hier oder da, alles andere muß man schon selber raus kriegen.
> Also nichts für ungut.
> ...


 

Bruno,#h

stell *konkrete Fragen*, und es sollte mich wundern, wenn keine Antworten kämen. 
Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit über PN zum Austausch. Das bekommt dann halt nicht jeder, der keine Lust hat seinen Hintern zu bewegen, mit.:m
Das Forum ist gar nicht so schlecht, wie es manchmal ausschaut. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die es mit faulen Absahnern nicht so haben.


----------



## rainzor (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Bruno54 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich mein das ja nicht böse aber es wäre doch besser wenn wir unsere Jugend ebenso mit mit dem Respekt behandeln wie auch wir behandelt werden wollen.
> 
> mich hätte einfach nur interessiert ob es da in Hvide Sande geheimtips für Unterkünfte gibt die günstiger sind als das was man sonst so im Netz findet, es wurde ja schon öfter danach gefragt aber eine entsprechende Antwort hat keiner bekommen. ich denke doch aber das ein Forum sich gerade um solche Dinge bemühen sollte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Bruno,

einen echten Geheimtip habe ich auch nicht, aber ich buche schon seit Jahren bei Esmarch. Ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch der günstigste unter den Ferienhausvermittlern. Ob es von privat vielleicht noch günstiger geht, kann ich auf Grund fehlender Kontakte leider nicht sagen.

Den fehlenden Respekt gegenüber Jugendlichen kann ich hier nicht entdecken. Auf die Frage des Fritze Fischer wurde doch nur geantwortet, er solle lesen, da alle Antworten hier schon vorhanden sind. 

Und da sind wir doch beim eigentlichen Knackpunkt: Es wird immer nur gefordert (nicht nur von Jugendlichen) und ist nicht bereit, sich selbst mal zu bemühen. Und kommt dann mal Kritik an diesem Verhalten, kommen nur noch respektlose oder gar beleidigende Beiträge. 

Auch verstehe ich die Einwände von Aalfänger nicht. Warum soll man von einem 15jährigen nicht erwarten können, daß er sich die vorhandenen Antworten selbst erliest? 

@Fritze Fischer:
Ich selbst habe ab Seite 100 mehrere Beiträge zum Hechtangeln im Fjord geschrieben. Deine Frage kam auf Seite 112, du siehst, du hättest gar nicht so viele Seiten lesen müssen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Bruno54 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bruno,#h
> 
> stell *konkrete Fragen*, und es sollte mich wundern, wenn keine Antworten kämen.
> Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit über PN zum Austausch. Das bekommt dann halt nicht jeder, der keine Lust hat seinen Hintern zu bewegen, mit.:m
> Das Forum ist gar nicht so schlecht, wie es manchmal ausschaut. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die es mit faulen Absahnern nicht so haben.




Hast recht Jürgen, das Forum ist nicht schlecht und es ist alles geklärt. Forellenkoller hat mir schon geantwortet, es war ja auch allgemein gemeint mit den Antworten und es sollte keiner persönlich angegriffen werden.

Bruno 54|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Bruno54 schrieb:


> Hast recht Jürgen, das Forum ist nicht schlecht und es ist alles geklärt. Forellenkoller hat mir schon geantwortet, es war ja auch allgemein gemeint mit den Antworten und es sollte keiner persönlich angegriffen werden.
> 
> Bruno 54|wavey:


 

Bruno,#h

ich jedenfalls fühle mich nicht angegriffen, dafür kenne ich sowohl das Board, als auch die Örtlichkeiten in HS aus ca. 
80 Urlauben aus dem FF.

PS:
Der Herr nennt sich "Forellenkiler", nicht "Forellenkoller".:q


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Jonas

als Gebirgsbewohner habe ich vom "Brandeln" sicher weniger Plan als Du.
Getest hab ich u.a. Garnelen aus dem Fischgeschäft in diesem Frühjahr. Ob pur oder mit Dip ( Lebertran) es hat nix durchschlagendes gebracht.

Gruß A.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Fabi,#h
> 
> bleib jetzt vernünftig.:m
> Wenn man einmal ganz oben ist,dann kann es nur noch bergab gehen.



na aber sicher doch. wird schon werden. 

mfg


----------



## Fritze Fischer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ihr habt mich nicht verstanden.
Ich will bzw. brauch gar nicht von euch unterschieden zu werden.

Hättet ihr meinen Beitrag mal gelesen, wüsstet ihr auch, dass ich den Thread, der wirklich zu den längsten und Informationslosesten gehört, gelesen habe.

Ich bin alles andere als minderbemittelt 
So viel Schei* wie ihr hier schreibt und leider als Erwachsene rumlabert, könnt ihr doch auch die Infos und Tipps weitergeben, es wäre weniger schlimm und auch weniger aufwändig diese hier doppelt reinzuschreiben, als Seitenweise die unnötigsten Diskussionen zu führen.


----------



## anschmu (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Fritze Fischer schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich nicht verstanden.
> Ich will bzw. brauch gar nicht von euch unterschieden zu werden.
> 
> Hättet ihr meinen Beitrag mal gelesen, wüsstet ihr auch, dass ich den Thread, der wirklich zu den längsten und Informationslosesten gehört, gelesen habe.
> ...



:m Kinder -Kinder-Fazebook soll ja auch bilden !


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> :m Kinder -Kinder-Fazebook soll ja auch bilden !


Würde ich erstmal richtig schreiben! So wie es aussieht, bist du wohl noch nicht in dem Alter,wo man auf 45 Jahre Arbeit zurückblicken kann. Wenn ich denn die Zeiten deiner Postings so ansehe und auch die Art und Weise komme ich zu dem Schluß,das  du auch jemand bist der sich in unserer sozialen Hängematte ausruht! Sollte ich mich jetzt aber irren, entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich (bin ja gut erzogen) und stelle dann fest das dein Chef noch nicht gemerkt hat, wie wenig du auf der Arbeit ausgelastet bist!

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Leute,

muss das alles immer so ausarten?

Es ist Sommer, die meisten haben Urlaub und haben eine schöne Zeit in HS, so soll es auch sein!

Geht doch alle nicht so ab, freut Euch auf euren HS-Urlaub und gut ist.

Wer Tipps geben mag, gibt Tipps, wer keine geben mag gibt halt keine, aber reisst Eucht doch mal ALLE wieder zusammen und macht weiter wie vorher!

War doch immer super lustig hier! 

Also Ruhe einkehren lassen und entspannt und lustig weiter posten #6 .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## anschmu (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

:l





AAlfänger schrieb:


> Würde ich erstmal richtig schreiben! So wie es aussieht, bist du wohl noch nicht in dem Alter,wo man auf 45 Jahre Arbeit zurückblicken kann. Wenn ich denn die Zeiten deiner Postings so ansehe und auch die Art und Weise komme ich zu dem Schluß,das  du auch jemand bist der sich in unserer sozialen Hängematte ausruht! Sollte ich mich jetzt aber irren, entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich (bin ja gut erzogen) und stelle dann fest das dein Chef noch nicht gemerkt hat, wie wenig du auf der Arbeit ausgelastet bist!
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


Isch habe das schon richtig geschrieben , sonst könntest du es ja nicht lesen !!PS:habe auch schon 30 Jahre Arbeitsleben hinter mir !du bist wahrscheinlich ein Rentner !mit 63 ? Du kleiner Menschenkenner|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## anschmu (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> huhu freunde, wollte mich mal melden und sagen das es bergauf geht, jeden tag bisschen besser
> 
> mfg


Dann mal weiterhin gute Besserung und das wir uns mal in HS kennenlernen ! Gruß Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Fritze Fischer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Guck doch mal wie sehr du von dir selbst überzeugt bist, du hast das nicht richtig geschrieben. "Facebook"

Wenn ihr Mitglieder später mal einen für Informationen auf die letzten Seiten verweist, muss dieser sich den ganzen Scheiß hier durchlesen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

man man ist ja wie im kindergarten sorry bleibt ruhig  benehmt euch wie erwachsene was sollen den die kinder bzw jugendliche von uns denken.?. einen haben wir schon vergrault. ich hoffe der admin sperrt diesen thread für aussenstehende.. weil wenn sie das hier lesen omg. schlägt euch allen das scheiss wetter aufs gemüt??


----------



## anschmu (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@fritzef  ich hab das schon so geschrieben wie ich das sehe !
@forellekiler & @fritzef etwas mehr Contenance` ! In diesem Threat lesen auch noch Kinder und Rentner mit Berufserfahrung , also bitte ohne das Sch..ßwort bitte !


----------



## DPFishing (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Vielen Dank nochmal dafür das ich erinnert werde warum ich in einem "Elite"-Forum rumhocke und nicht mehr hier oder im Barschalarm.

Jetzt aber mal an die ernsthaften Hvide-Sande-Fahrer.
Waren wir jetzt mit der Planung eines Treffens schon weiter?
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe sind viele vom 18.-25. August in HS oder habe ich mich verlesen? Wollen wir während der Zeit mal was starten?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



DPFishing schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal dafür das ich erinnert werde warum ich in einem "Elite"-Forum rumhocke und nicht mehr hier oder im Barschalarm.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal an die ernsthaften Hvide-Sande-Fahrer.
> Waren wir jetzt mit der Planung eines Treffens schon weiter?
> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe sind viele vom 18.-25. August in HS oder habe ich mich verlesen? Wollen wir während der Zeit mal was starten?



Man kann ja mal gucken was man macht. 
Aber bei einem Treffen wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Floschi (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Fabi: Weiterhin gute Besserung.

@Alle: Was geht denn hier für ein gezicke ab. Seid ihr Weiber oder was? |muahah:Leude, nehmt eure Angeln, setzt euch an Teich oder fahrt nach HS, wenns geht und tankt mal ein bißchen frische Luft. #aDann sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus. 
Und ansonsten kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung hier nur sagen, dass lesen hilft oder präzise Fragen gestellt werden müssen. Auf gefühlten 5000 Seiten ist doch schon fast alles gesagt.

@Otto: Muss der arme Jaczek immer noch Steine schleppen, während du mit den deinen Touris Barsche jagdst?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey David,

Ja ich weiss nicht ob es schon weiter gegangen ist wegen eins treffens ich bin jedenfalls dabei. Ich werde okram mal anschreiben er hatte das ja ins leben gerufen.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> @Fabi: Weiterhin gute Besserung.
> 
> @Alle: Was geht denn hier für ein gezicke ab. Seid ihr Weiber oder was? |muahah:Leude, nehmt eure Angeln, setzt euch an Teich oder fahrt nach HS, wenns geht und tankt mal ein bißchen frische Luft. #aDann sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus.
> Und ansonsten kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung hier nur sagen, dass lesen hilft oder präzise Fragen gestellt werden müssen. Auf gefühlten 5000 Seiten ist doch schon fast alles gesagt.
> ...




Weiber??? Hallo noch so ein Frauenfeindlicher Spruch#d und ich nehme dir die Angel ab#6|supergri


----------



## Floschi (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Weiber??? Hallo noch so ein Frauenfeindlicher Spruch#d und ich nehme dir die Angel ab#6|supergri


 
Ich hätte da noch ne alte Angel von Lidl, die kannst du gerne haben :q. 
Ansonsten wollte ich dir nich zu nahe treten. 
Der Ausdruck Weiber ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem Begriff Frau. Die Waschweiber, oder Weiber sind ein Synonym für zickende Menschen und nicht eine Herabsetzung der Frau anundfürsich |kopfkrat. Falls du es tatsächlich als Frauenfeindlich ansehen solltest, dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich hier offen persönlich bei Dir! #y


----------



## Tina77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Du!!! ich bin ja auch eine Zicke, und entschuldigen brauchst dich nicht.
Aber ist Lieb gemeint 
Hast mich ja nicht beleidigt, und du hast recht es gibt auch Männliche Weiber 
Besonders wenn die sich in einen Forum so schwer tun#6


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> Falls du es tatsächlich als Frauenfeindlich ansehen solltest, dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich hier offen persönlich bei Dir! #y



Bääääh - wieder so'n "Harmonie-Hansel" |uhoh:  |supergri:m

Nee, im Ernst - hat Art, deine Haltung. Deine Postings ebenso! |wavey:
So, und damit genug der "Streicheleinheiten"   |supergri


----------



## anschmu (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> @Fabi: Weiterhin gute Besserung.
> 
> @Alle: Was geht denn hier für ein gezicke ab. Seid ihr Weiber oder was? |muahah:Leude, nehmt eure Angeln, setzt euch an Teich oder fahrt nach HS, wenns geht und tankt mal ein bißchen frische Luft. #aDann sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus.
> 
> @ Floschi,bin eigentlich nicht so zickig !Nur manchmal muß man auch sagen was Takko ist ! Anstatt sich mal einzulesen in ein Thema wird einfach ein paar Seiten danach die Frage gestellt :wo werfe ich meine Angel aus ! Oder , was ich noch besser finde für eine Frage :" Ich fahre nach Hvidesande ,wo kann ich da angeln ? " wird ein neues Thema eröffnet !Und dann noch diese "Oberlehrertypen" mit zuviel Zeit !|gr: Aber nun egal ,hab mich wieder im Griff :q gruß andreas


----------



## eislander (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

18.bis 25.8. könnte vielleicht klappen bei mir .Wenns irgendwie geht bin ich dabei.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Cordless (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



eislander schrieb:


> 18.bis 25.8. könnte vielleicht klappen bei mir .Wenns irgendwie geht bin ich dabei.
> Gruß  Eislander




Moin moin............

weiss schon jemand von Euch ob jemand ab dem 21 September in Hvide Sande ist ? (Wir sind da mit 6 Personen !)

Mfg Cordless


----------



## porscher (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

jemand ist bestimmt in Hvide Sande!


----------



## Malzis (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich bin ab 5.10.da.Im Tyskerhaven.


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@alle
Unter den "gesunden" hier im hvide sande thread, meldet sich jetzt auch mal ein "kranker". Es ist schon verrückt,  was ich alles auf den letzten seiten gelesen habe, dass hier nur geblödelt wird ist doch ganz normal, denn hier werden angler von angler belehrt, deshalb ist dieser thread ja so beliebt. Es ist ein fernstudium für jedermann, von klein bis blind. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass einige es nicht verstehen bzw. nicht erkennen, weil sie halt blind oder zu klein sind - sie sind halt nicht zufrieden mit den postings der gelehrten, d.h. den anglern die als dozenten ihr bestes geben.
Wie trostlos wäre dieser thread, wenn man über die fünf angelbaren fische, die in hvide sande vorkommen - einen fischatlas erstellt - auf 10 seiten wäre alles erledigt dabei würden noch sämtlichen fangmethoden erwähnt. Da kann doch keiner mehr lachen oder sich aufregen, das ist zu trostlos.
Hier geht es um mehr, man will allles wissen, die wassertemperatur, den bierpreis,  denn bei einer erhöhten temperatur komen die makrelen, bei einigen schwimmen sie schon im kopf rum. Ich habe vor etwa drei jahren an der mole eine makrele gefangen - sie hatte eine beachtliche größe und ich habe laut gebrüllt, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass ist ja eine königsmakrele -  da kamen alle angler auf der mole angelaufen und wollten diese königsmakrele sehen und es folgten fachgespräche, dass diese art nur ganz selten in hvide sande vorkommt usw. usw. 
Herrlich kann ich nur sagen, dabei war es nur eine gemeine makrele (Scomber scombrus) aus dän. gewässer d.h. königlichem gewässer.

Es wird schon farbenfroh, wenn hier die bordies ihren senf ablassen denn dadurch werden die fischarten sowie angelei bereichert. Noch viel interessanter wäre es, wenn die stillen leser, auch mal ihre erfahrung posten und es ist nicht schlimm, wenn sie schreiben, jetzt habe ich zwei monate gelesen und bin ganz verwirrt, welche seite an der schleuse nun am besten ist, die fjord-oder meerseite, da jeder was anderes postet.

Nun genug - ich habe vor 5 tagen einen kleinen jungen (10 jahre) gezeigt wie man hornhechte fängt,  er war fleißig und hat 10 hornhechte in drei stunden gefangen. Heute haben wir in den abendstunden heringe und hornhechte gefangen - einen sack voll.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @alle
> Hier geht es um mehr, man will allles wissen, die wassertemperatur, den bierpreis...


 

Na, dann möchte ich hier mal eine Frage fern des Angelns stellen:

Ich war in den letzten Jahren 2-3 mal in Hvide Sande zum Wellenreiten, das hat mir extrem gut gefallen, fast besser als Klitmöller (auf jeden Fall ist die Strecke kürzer).

Nun wird ja an der Mole gebastelt, was die Wellen "kaputtmachen" soll. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Sind aktuell (in den letzten Wochen) Wellenreiter in Hvide Sande und vor allem sind da noch Wellen? _(habe gehört, unter Umständen soll jetzt auf der Nordseite von der Mole möglicherweise was gehen)_

Mama Google hat mir nicht geholfen.

Danke im Voraus für brandaktuelle Infos aus erster Hand!

Gruß

Martin

PS: Würde dann im Nachgang natürlich auch berichten. Falls das mit dem Wellenreiten hier jemanden interessiert...


----------



## anschmu (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Na, dann möchte ich hier mal eine Frage fern des Angelns stellen:
> 
> Ich war in den letzten Jahren 2-3 mal in Hvide Sande zum Wellenreiten, das hat mir extrem gut gefallen, fast besser als Klitmöller (auf jeden Fall ist die Strecke kürzer).
> 
> ...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Wegofishing,
Also wie es aktuell aussieht kann ich dir niht sagen, aber im Mai waren genug surfer am strand südlich der molen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hört sich super an.

Meine Info ist: Hvide Sande läuft am besten bei NordNordWest-Wind. Und wenn genau da eine 300m Mole längs läuft, kommen die Wellen halt nicht an den Strand. 


Aber NOCH scheints ja zu gehen. Vielleicht war da auch zu viel Schwarzmalerei bei der Surfgemeinde.

Werde mal bei guten Windverhältnissen vorbeischauen (wenn nichts geht, kann ich ja immer noch angeln...).


Vielen Dank.


----------



## anschmu (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Hört sich super an.
> 
> Meine Info ist: Hvide Sande läuft am besten bei NordNordWest-Wind. Und wenn genau da eine 300m Mole längs läuft, kommen die Wellen halt nicht an den Strand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Dann wird sich das Wellenreiten vielleicht etwas mehr nach Süden bzw. Norden verlagern , aber es gibt ja dort auch genug Möglichkeiten um nah an den Strand zukommen !


 
Wenns nur so einfach wäre... dann könnte man die komplette dänische Küste rauf und runter überall bestens wellenreiten. Aus irgendeinem Grund waren die Bedingungen direkt südlich der Mole in Hvide Sande am besten. Es kann sein (hoffentlich) dass sich das Ganze nur etwas verschiebt. Aber es gibt etliche Beispiele, dass Bauarbeiten an Molen, Häfen, Piers jahrelang konstant laufende Wellen unwiederbringlich kaputtgemacht haben.

Hoffe, diese wird nicht dazugehören, wir haben nicht so viele erreichbare Spots (wenn man nicht nach Sylt will...) in Deutschland / Jütland.

Gruß und nochmals Danke für die schnelle Info.

Wenn jemand gerade dort ist oder bald hinfährt, wäre ich für einen aktuellen Bericht dankbar :l(Donnerstag soll der Wind ganz OK stehen).

Gerne über PN.

So, zurück zum Angeln. Wie fängt man denn in Hvide Sande am besten Hechte? War nur Spaß...|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Wenns nur so einfach wäre... dann könnte man die komplette dänische Küste rauf und runter überall bestens wellenreiten. Aus irgendeinem Grund waren die Bedingungen direkt südlich der Mole in Hvide Sande am besten. Es kann sein (hoffentlich) dass sich das Ganze nur etwas verschiebt. Aber es gibt etliche Beispiele, dass Bauarbeiten an Molen, Häfen, Piers jahrelang konstant laufende Wellen unwiederbringlich kaputtgemacht haben.
> 
> Hoffe, diese wird nicht dazugehören, wir haben nicht so viele erreichbare Spots (wenn man nicht nach Sylt will...) in Deutschland / Jütland.
> 
> ...







Mit Aldi-Krabben,ger. Speckstreifen und lebenden Garnelen.
War kein Spass, bestens auf Horn*hechte*.:q


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich schwöre ja bei HoHe auf Heringsfetzen... 
Bzw. Me-Fo-Blinker (wobei: bisher eher enttäuschend, die Ausbeute, sollte mir mal Gedanken machen...).

Aldi-Krabben? Gehen auch frische Krabben vom Kutter oder hat Feinkost Albrecht da so eine Art HS-Hornhecht-Power-Bait-Krabbe im Angebot?

Gruß

Martin

PS: War schon live dabei, wie ein guter 85er Hecht mit Räucherspeck auf Grund überlistet wurde. Geht also auch auf Hecht ohne Horn. Zielfisch war übrigens Aal.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ich schwöre ja bei HoHe auf Heringsfetzen...
> Bzw. Me-Fo-Blinker (wobei: bisher eher enttäuschend, die Ausbeute, sollte mir mal Gedanken machen...).
> *Wäre angebracht*
> 
> ...


*Vermutlich Überbeisser*


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hat mit Geiz nix zu tun, eher mit ökologischem Bewusstsein...

Aber wenn du meinst (darf ich dich duzen?), dass die den "Flavour" haben, komme ich nächstes WE mit Angelzeug und 2 Aldi-Tüten bewaffnet (mit Speck und Krabben) nach HS gedüdelt und fang euch vom Surfbrett aus alles weg (Übliche Montage? Wasserpose und 1,50m Vorfach mit Aalhaken?)! 
Hätte da allerdings noch Hering in der Truhe, den kann ich jetzt  wegschmeißen...hat ja nicht den Flavour...

Gruß. Martin

Gibts Hornhecht eigentlich bei Aldi? :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Hat mit Geiz nix zu tun, eher mit ökologischem Bewusstsein...
> 
> Aber wenn du meinst *(darf ich dich duzen?)*, dass die den "Flavour" haben, komme ich nächstes WE mit Angelzeug und 2 Aldi-Tüten bewaffnet (mit Speck und Krabben) nach HS gedüdelt und fang euch vom Surfbrett aus alles weg (Übliche Montage? Wasserpose und 1,50m Vorfach mit Aalhaken?)!
> Hätte da allerdings noch Hering in der Truhe, den kann ich jetzt wegschmeißen...hat ja nicht den Flavour...
> ...


 

Die haben für Öko-Freaks sogar eine gesonderte Truhe.:m

PS:
Selbst deine Spezies darf mich duzen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Meine Spezies?
Hm. 
Als Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund könnte man fast meinen, dass das  rassistisch gemeint war...

Oder gehörst du einer anderen Spezies an als der Spezies Mensch?



Keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen - war nur Spaß. 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## rainzor (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Na, dann möchte ich hier mal eine Frage fern des Angelns stellen:
> 
> Ich war in den letzten Jahren 2-3 mal in Hvide Sande zum Wellenreiten, das hat mir extrem gut gefallen, fast besser als Klitmöller (auf jeden Fall ist die Strecke kürzer).
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Martin,
hier hast du normalerweise eine gute Quelle, um die selbst zu vergewissern, wie die Wellen aussehen:

http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_west.html

Nur im Moment scheinen die ein paar Probleme zu haben. Meistens sind es auch Livebilder, nur ab und zu kommt eine Aufzeichnung.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Meine Spezies?
> Hm.
> Als Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund könnte man fast meinen, dass das rassistisch gemeint war...
> 
> ...


 

Das will ich aber auch hoffen. Geziehlt war das mehr in Richtung Öko.
Dein Surfanzug besteht doch bestimmt auch aus grob gehäkelter Baumwolle?


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> hier hast du normalerweise eine gute Quelle, um die selbst zu vergewissern, wie die Wellen aussehen:
> 
> http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_west.html
> ...



SUPERDICKES Danke! Link wird ab jetzt regelmäßig genutzt!!!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das will ich aber auch hoffen. Geziehlt war das mehr in Richtung Öko.
> Dein Surfanzug besteht doch bestimmt auch aus grob gehäkelter Baumwolle?



Ein ökologisches Bewusstsein bedeutet nicht automatisch "militant ökö". Und ein ökologisches Bewusstsein sollte jeder Mensch haben! Angler zuallererst!

Sehe nämlich nicht ein, warum ich Krabben durch die halbe Welt nach Marokko und zurück kutschieren lassen soll um die gepult bei Aldi zu kaufen (Kauf im Juni, Fangdatum Dezember, haltbar bis September, vielleicht ist der Konservierungsstoff ja der "Flavour"), wenn ich die in Husum frisch vom Kutter kaufen kann (dann sind die allerdings nach 2 Tagen auch nicht mehr zu genießen)...

Und mein "Surfanzug" ist aus Hanffaser, nicht aus Baumwolle!:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ein ökologisches Bewusstsein bedeutet nicht automatisch "militant ökö". Und ein ökologisches Bewusstsein sollte jeder Mensch haben! Angler zuallererst!
> 
> Sehe nämlich nicht ein, warum ich Krabben durch die halbe Welt nach Marokko und zurück kutschieren lassen soll um die gepult bei Aldi zu kaufen (Kauf im Juni, Fangdatum Dezember, haltbar bis September, vielleicht ist der Konservierungsstoff ja der "Flavour"), wenn ich die in Husum frisch vom Kutter kaufen kann (dann sind die allerdings nach 2 Tagen auch nicht mehr zu genießen)...
> 
> *Und mein "Surfanzug" ist aus Hanffaser, nicht aus Baumwolle*!:vik:


 

Aber trotzdem gehäkelt? 
Wir stimmen aber im Thema überein.:m


----------



## anschmu (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ein ökologisches Bewusstsein bedeutet nicht automatisch "militant ökö". Und ein ökologisches Bewusstsein sollte jeder Mensch haben! Angler zuallererst!
> 
> #6Auch wenn es sehr lustig zugeht , etwas Ernst muß sein -An
> ngler waren schon ökölogisch bevor es diese  ganzen Umbeweltbewegungen -Greenpeace,BUND etc.|supergri


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ egofishing :q#h
Martin, ich kann es dir nicht sagen, wie die wellen tanzen, wenn die hafeneinfahrt fertig ist, ob dann auch noch solche wellen anrollen, wie wir sie kennen von der südlichen seite, werden wir sehen.
Sie wollen eine sichere hafeneinfahrt schaffen, d.h. dass man die brandungswellen brechen wird. Denn beim orkan konnte kaum ein schiff den hafen von hvide sande ansteuern. 
Die wellen bewegen sich, je nach wind ja überall gleich, außer es treten störfaktoren ein, untiefen, gegenstrom usw. usw. dann kann es richtig knallen. Dass sie im südlichen bereich fürs wellenreiten sehr gut waren, hat ja etwas mit der langen mole zu tun, denn dort wurden die wellen gebrochen und auf den kabbelwellen, die ideal und auch groß waren und südlich an land rollten, bewegten sich die reiter. Wir haben ja eine strömung die vom norden zum süden geht hinzu kommt die gezeitenströmung.
Wie jedoch bei fertigstellung dieses aussieht bzw. sich entwickelt kann ich nichts zu sagen, es kann ja sein, dass alles gesperrt wird. So wie ich gehört habe, sollen ja große überseedampfer hvide sande ansteuern. Das sind ja keine seelenverkäufer mehr, wie die schiffe die jetzt dort liegen und vor der haustür den meeresgrund schleifen.
Ich habe auch keine ahnung, kann zwar segeln und schiffe bewegen, bin jedoch kein wellenreiter, ich habe den ritt immer unter wasser gemacht - ist auch nicht schlecht. :q Wechselte ständig die bretter, damit es nicht eintönig wurde. 
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ egofishing :q#h
> Martin, ich kann es dir nicht sagen, wie die wellen tanzen, wenn die hafeneinfahrt fertig ist, ob dann auch noch solche wellen anrollen, wie wir sie kennen von der südlichen seite, werden wir sehen.
> Sie wollen eine sichere hafeneinfahrt schaffen, d.h. dass man die brandungswellen brechen wird. Denn beim orkan konnte kaum ein schiff den hafen von hvide sande ansteuern.
> Die wellen bewegen sich, je nach wind ja überall gleich, außer es treten störfaktoren ein, untiefen, gegenstrom usw. usw. dann kann es richtig knallen. Dass sie im südlichen bereich fürs wellenreiten sehr gut waren, hat ja etwas mit der langen mole zu tun, denn dort wurden die wellen gebrochen und auf den kabbelwellen, die ideal und auch groß waren und südlich an land rollten, bewegten sich die reiter. Wir haben ja eine strömung die vom norden zum süden geht hinzu kommt die gezeitenströmung.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h
ich versuche es jetzt mal auf diesem Weg, nachdem du ja
anscheinend jede Kontaktaufnahme ignorierst.
Sollte es dir genehm sein, so würde ich mich für einen Kontakt herzlich bedanken.:m


----------



## okram24 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wie schon auf Seite 102 gepostet, beabsichtige ich für Sonntag, den 12.08.2012 ein Treffen in Hvide Sande oder Umgebung zu organisieren!
Darum werde ich jetzt mal eine Liste anfangen, in die sich jeder eintragen kann, der gern teilnehmen möchte!
Über den genauen Ort, die Uhrzeit und den Ablauf (z.B. Angeln, Grillen, Erfahrungsaustausch, gemütliches Beisammensein :q) des Treffens sollten wir uns dann gemeinsam abstimmen.
So und jetzt die Liste:

1. okram24 (+Kinder)
2.
3.
4.
5.
...


----------



## MatSa (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



> Wie schon auf Seite 102 gepostet, beabsichtige ich für Sonntag, den 12.08.2012 ein Treffen in Hvide Sande oder Umgebung zu organisieren!
> Darum werde ich jetzt mal eine Liste anfangen, in die sich jeder eintragen kann, der gern teilnehmen möchte!
> Über den genauen Ort, die Uhrzeit und den Ablauf (z.B. Angeln, Grillen, Erfahrungsaustausch, gemütliches Beisammensein :q) des Treffens sollten wir uns dann gemeinsam abstimmen.
> So und jetzt die Liste:


 
1. okram24 (+Kinder)
2. MatSa (+Sohn)
3.
4.
5.
...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Marko, 

bin dabei 

1. okram24 (+Kinder)
2. MatSa (+Sohn)
3. carpfreak1990
4.
5.
...

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> ich versuche es jetzt mal auf diesem Weg, nachdem du ja
> anscheinend jede Kontaktaufnahme ignorierst.
> Sollte es dir genehm sein, so würde ich mich für einen Kontakt herzlich bedanken.:m



Hallo mein Freund Jürgen,
ich habe ja keinen pc zwischen den beinen, bin gerade in dk eingetrudelt, war in deutschland - komme aber auch zu dir noch.
muss nach bochum, erco strahler abholen. Die ganze familie inge, töchter und schwester fliegen am sonntag nach amsterdam - ich sollte erst mit - habe jedoch gestreikt. Melde mich gleich per pn.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo mein Freund Jürgen,
> ich habe ja keinen pc zwischen den beinen, bin gerade in dk eingetrudelt,* war in deutschland - komme aber auch zu dir noch.*
> muss nach bochum, erco strahler abholen. Die ganze familie inge, töchter und schwester fliegen am sonntag nach amsterdam - ich sollte erst mit - habe jedoch gestreikt. Melde mich gleich per pn.
> Gruß


 

Soll ich jetzt lachen, war doch bestimmt ein "Künstlerwitz",
oder? |rolleyes


----------



## DPFishing (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wie schon auf Seite 102 gepostet, beabsichtige ich für Sonntag, den 12.08.2012 ein Treffen in Hvide Sande oder Umgebung zu organisieren!
> Darum werde ich jetzt mal eine Liste anfangen, in die sich jeder eintragen kann, der gern teilnehmen möchte!
> Über den genauen Ort, die Uhrzeit und den Ablauf (z.B. Angeln, Grillen, Erfahrungsaustausch, gemütliches Beisammensein :q) des Treffens sollten wir uns dann gemeinsam abstimmen.
> So und jetzt die Liste:
> ...




Gut. Bin raus.
Für alle die sich später nocheinmal mit mir+Timo treffen wollen finden wir schon was.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



DPFishing schrieb:


> Gut. Bin raus.
> Für alle die sich später nocheinmal mit mir+Timo treffen wollen finden wir schon was.



Jop, wir werden da bestimmt auch was hinbekommen!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey david, 

hast du/ihr schon was im auge?

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Okram
Marko, ein ganz schlechter termin für mich, gerade am sonntag am 12.08. ist bei uns die hölle los, da wir sonntags immer den bettenwechsel machen und uns dadurch etwas abheben von den bettenburgvermietern, die samstag diesen wechsel machen und die gäste im stau auf den starssen förmlich ersticken. Hinzu kommt, inge war in amsterrdam und ich muss sie am 12.08. vom flugplatz in billund abholen.
Ich muss nicht beim erfahrungsaustausch und grillen dabei sein, jedoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn es am montag gemacht würde - dann kann ich mit mehreren leuten kommen.
Normal würde es ja gehen, da die Häuser immer von samstag bis samstag vermietet werden, und eine eintrittskarte für das treffen benötigt man ja nicht, die am montag dann verfallen würde. Aber dieses entscheide ich nicht, sondern die teilnehmer d.h. die bordies.
Kurz: Wenn der termin auf den montag verlegt wird, komme ich und bringe noch einige angler mit, bleibt er am sonntag, könnt ihr frei über mich reden.
So sieht es aus.
Gruß


----------



## okram24 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@LAC: Hallo Otto,

von mir aus können wir das Treffen gern auf Montag, den 13.08. verlegen. Ich würde mich auf ein Wiedersehen mit Dir sehr freuen! Außerdem ist es besser, wenn wir ein paar Leute mehr sind!

@MatSa und carpfreak1990:
Passt Euch der Montag auch?

@Costas: Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?

@all: Was ist mit Ort und Programm?


----------



## MatSa (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo okram24,

danke dass du dich um die Organisation des Treffen kümmerst!#6

Montag ist auch ok. Würde mich natürlich freuen, auch Otto persönlich kennen zu lernen.

Matthias


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Okram
Marko, das hört sich doch gut an - montag werde ich dann mit 4 Personen kommen - das sind ja schon mehr, als sich bis jetzt gemeldet haben. :q
Zum programm - einmal war ja ein bordie treffen, da hatte ich die truppe verfehlt, weil sie vorne auf der nördlichen mole rumgekrochen sind. Wir wollen ja einen erfahrungsaustausch machen - natürlich auch angeln, jedoch krieche ich nicht auf der mole rum, weil sich im kopf bei einigen die makrelen verankert haben und fange keine.
Beim angeln, denke ich an jedes mitglied bzw. teilnehmer der runde, d.h. dass jeder etwas fängt, dieses geht aber nur in der jetzigen zeit, wenn man auf hornhecht geht - und der wird nicht auf der mole gefangen sondern an der schleuse.
Außerdem können wir zusammen an der schleuse sitzen,  in der konzertmuschel grillen usw. jedenfalls zurück ziehen, wenn es regnen sollte. 
Auf der mole fallen die experten dann noch ins wasser, weil die steine glitschig wie seife werden. Dieses nur zur information.

Es besteht auch die möglichkeit, im fischereimuseum im vortragsraum den erfahrungsaustausch zu machen. Damit keine fehler sich einschleichen, kann man sich dann sofort die fische dort anschauen, worüber gesprochen wird. :q Dieses könnte ich organisieren - sechs personen kann ich kostenlos mitnehmen. 
Könnte versuchen, dass alle freien eintritt haben.

Einen platz sollten wir schon haben, wo der erfahrungsaustausch durchgeführt wird bzw. man sich zum ersten mal in die augen schaut. Das geht zwar überall, aber ich lege mich nicht auf den boden an der mauer im müll der angler - das macht mir zwar nichts aus, aber ich müsste bescheuert sein, 70 km zu fahren um mich in den müll zu legen, um dann zu erfahren wie man heringe fängt.:q

Kleiner scherz am rande, vielleicht stellt einer sein sommerhaus für 4 std zu verfügung, da haben alle angler platz und können walten und schalten und ein erfahrungsaustausch kann dann dort durchgeführt werden, jedenfalls ist der liebe mieter dann eine erfahrung reicher geworden - z.b. bei der endreinigung.:q:q:q


----------



## Costas (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> @LAC: Hallo Otto,
> 
> von mir aus können wir das Treffen gern auf Montag, den 13.08. verlegen. Ich würde mich auf ein Wiedersehen mit Dir sehr freuen! Außerdem ist es besser, wenn wir ein paar Leute mehr sind!
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider nicht....muss arbeiten.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Marko, 

Montag passt auch mir egal, ich hab ja urlaub :q:q.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## okram24 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dann sind also alle mit dem Montag 13.08. einverstanden!
Und den Vorschlag von Otto, wegen dem Ablauf, finde ich auch gut. Dann brauchen wir nur noch eine Startzeit und einen Treffpunkt!
Zum Grillen kann ich wieder so einen kleinen Einweggrill mitbringen. Hat noch Jemand so ein Ding?
Und jeder bringt so viel zu Essen mit, wie er benötigt, dass können wir dann nach Geschmack aufteilen!

Hier noch einmal die aktuelle Liste:
(vielleicht kommt ja noch Jemand dazu)


1. okram24 (+2Söhne)
2. MatSa (+Sohn)
3. carpfreak1990
4. LAC (Otto +3Personen)
5.
6.
7.
...


----------



## kenito (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Einmal kurz ne andere Frage .
Kann man schon Makrelen an den Molen erwarten oder ist es zu kalt dafür? 
Gruß!


----------



## DPFishing (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey david,
> 
> hast du/ihr schon was im auge?
> 
> ...



Moin,
uns bleibt ja glaube ich nur die Woche vom 18.8.-25.8.
Kennt ihr noch mehr Leute die in dieser Zeit da sind?
ICh persönlich würde unser "kleines" Treffen am Südlichen Teil stattfinden lassen.
Jeder bringt ein bisschen was zu essen mit und wir zuppeln gemeinsam ein paar Fische und unterhalten uns nett...
Kann dann auch gerne nochmal das halbe Camo-Sortiment vorführen...

Gruß
David


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



kenito schrieb:


> Einmal kurz ne andere Frage .
> Kann man schon Makrelen* an den Molen erwarten* oder ist es zu kalt dafür?
> Gruß!


 


Nein,

sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass die gesperrt sind.


----------



## kenito (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja stimmt, dann in Richtung Thorsminde ?


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Kenito
So wie mir berichtet wurde, als ich an der schleuse auf hornhecht angelte,  sind die makrelen schon da, denn einige angler sollen sie an der langen mole gefangen haben.
Das machte mich stutzig, denn die lange mole soll ja gesperrt sein - ich habe nochmal gefragt - an der langen mole, ja, ja sagte er.
Nun glaube ich den anglern kaum ein wort und einige angler haben die lange mole noch nie zu gesicht bekommen, da sie  etwas versteckt liegt und man sie nicht sehen kann, wenn man im bereich des hafens an der schleuse angelt.

Die temperaturen sind ja bestens für makrele geeignet  und sie sind auch da, man muss sie nur am haken bekommen - denn auch diese bestände schrumpfen, denn die stückzahlen die ich früher gefangen habe, da träume ich heute von.

@ Okram
Marko, nicht schlecht mit montag - ich bin dabei und bringe noch einweggrills mit. Das fischereimuseum macht um 17.00 Uhr zu. Die haben ja räumlichkeiten, wo wir zusammen sitzen bzw. labern können besser ausgedrückt, ein erfahrungsaustausch soll ja stattfinden.:q Grillen geht da nicht, dieses können wir ja anschließend an der schleuse beim angeln machen. Dann macht angeln spaß - mit einem auge die pose beobachten und mit dem anderen die bratwurst.
Hornhechte können auch sofort gebraten werden. 

@DPFishing / @Carpfreak
David und Jonas, macht doch das kleine treffen  in den esehäusern am anfang vom ringköbing fjord, da haben wir ein bordie treffen auch schon mal gemacht, war super - wenn ihr den termin stehen habt schaue ich mal vorbei.


----------



## kenito (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke erstmal für die ausgiebige Antwort ! Also heißt es selber ausprobieren und möglichst an warmen Tagen probieren und bei auflandigem Wind? 
Gruß !


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



kenito schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die ausgiebige Antwort ! Also heißt es selber ausprobieren und möglichst an warmen Tagen probieren und* bei auflandigem Wind? *
> Gruß !


 

Bei auflandigem Wind wirst du keine Makrele fangen. Die mögen keine Brandung.:m


----------



## Sickly (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

ich bin seit dem 14. Juli aus Hive Sande zurück und wollte noch ein paar *Fakten* posten. Das tue ich erst jetzt, da das ja zuvor in dem endlosen dummgelaber und gegenseitigen Beleidigen unter gegangen wäre. Schade.

Die Nordmole ist inoffiziell freigegeben zum Angeln, ist aber noch nicht fertig, daher ist es auf der Spitze nicht ungefährlich!!! Also Vorsicht, sie soll im Herbst fertig gestellt werden. Makelen beissen dort sehr sehr gut, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen dann fängt man schnell einen Eimer voll. Wenn sie nicht stimmen dann muss man mit Ausdauer froh sein wenn man 2 oder 3 fängt, gefangen wurde aber fast immer, wenn man gutes Gerät hat. Auch bei auflandigem Wind. Wichtig ist das man WEIT wirft, daher sind Bleigewichte um 80 g ideal. Karpfenruten mit geflochtenen Schnüren sind Trumpf! Viele Angler machen den Fehler immer nur an der Oberfläche zu fischen, man muss auch mal absinken lassen. 

Generell nicht mehr als 4 Haken nehmen, wenn der Scharm kommt sind die alle garantiert voll und es ist nicht so einfach wie man denkt, dass auf einer Mole bei Wellengang an Land zu bekommen!
An einigen Tagen waren die Makrelen auch im Hafen, es wurden soagr einmal kleine hinter der Schleuse im Fjord gefangen!
Hornecht lief, es waren sogar vereinzelt Heringe an der Schlause. 
Plattfisch war eher mau, wurde aber auch selten versucht.
Forellenpuffs waren bis zum Anschlag voll Fisch, es wurde aber nix gefangen. Ich dachte schon irgendwann kippen die um, weil zu viele Fische drin sind.

Wünsche allen Angler viel Spass beim Angeln und hoffe das es hier nun sachlich bleibt.


----------



## kenito (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die Info !
Aber es geht bestimmt auch mit einem Blinker auf Makrelen oder?
Aber das mit der Mole hab ich nicht ganz verstanden , also darf man auf die Mole aber die ist noch nicht fertig !? 
Gruß!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Sickly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Forellenpuffs waren bis zum Anschlag voll Fisch, es wurde aber nix gefangen. Ich dachte schon irgendwann kippen die um, weil zu viele Fische drin sind.
> 
> Wünsche allen Angler viel Spass beim Angeln und hoffe das es hier nun sachlich bleibt.



 hehe die haben enfach kein platz um den köder hinterher zu schwimmen^^:m aber bin ja bald da..*freu* dann wird alles leer geräumt:q:q


----------



## Sickly (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



kenito schrieb:


> Danke für die Info !
> Aber es geht bestimmt auch mit einem Blinker auf Makrelen oder?
> Aber das mit der Mole hab ich nicht ganz verstanden , also darf man auf die Mole aber die ist noch nicht fertig !?
> Gruß!



der Granit liegt, aber der Weg in die Spitze fehlt. Da muss man von Stein zu Stein hüpfen.
Es heiß man hat sie freigegeben wegen der Touristen im Sommer. Auf der Südmole war der Bagger schon an der Spitze am arbeiten, aber fast fertig. Wenn das Ding fertig ist dann wird das Mekrelenangeln noch besser, dann kann man je nach Windrichtung eine der beiden Molen wählen.

Ich hatte immer einen Blinker und ein dreier Vorfach. Oft hatte ich einen Fisch an dem Blinker. Steht der Wind ungünstig dann bracht man aber 80g, Blinker gibt es aber nur bis 50g, dann muss ein Pilker ran.


----------



## DPFishing (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @DPFishing / @Carpfreak
> David und Jonas, macht doch das kleine treffen  in den esehäusern am anfang vom ringköbing fjord, da haben wir ein bordie treffen auch schon mal gemacht, war super - wenn ihr den termin stehen habt schaue ich mal vorbei.



Dachte ich auch, aber wenn wir nur zu dritt sind wäre ja auch noch  anderes drin.
Wir melden uns rechtzeitig.


Gruß
David


----------



## kenito (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Aber du bist dir wirklich sicher , dass man da hin darf , nicht das ich nachher noch Ärger bekommen dann.
Wie müssen denn ungefähr die Bedingungen sein , damit die Makrelen zu fangen sind? 
Gruß !


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



kenito schrieb:


> Aber du bist dir wirklich sicher , dass man da hin darf , nicht das ich nachher noch Ärger bekommen dann.
> Wie müssen denn ungefähr die Bedingungen sein , damit die Makrelen zu fangen sind?
> Gruß !


 

Nein, du darfst immer noch nicht dahin. Die Molen sind offiziell noch gesperrt.
Vermutlich wird es niemanden interessieren, ob du dort rumturnst, aber sollte etwas passieren, so wird sich niemand in der Haftung sehen.

Und die besten Bedingungen für Makrelen:
2-3 Tage windstille oder Ostwind wären ideal.:m


----------



## Sickly (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

richtig es scheint niemanden zu interessieren.

Ostwind und  bis windstill ist das Wetter an dem es dann richtig läuft. Aber wie es scheint kann man auch wenn der Wind gedreht hat und die Wellen über die Mole knallen Erfolge haben, dann aber mit gutem Gerät und Ausdauer. Aber mal ehrlich, wer kann schon mehr als 1-2 Makrelen am Tag essen und frisch schmecken sie doch am Besten! Besser als Hornhecht allemal!


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Sickly schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wer kann schon mehr als 1-2 Makrelen am Tag essen und frisch schmecken sie doch am Besten! Besser als Hornhecht allemal!


Auch wenn ich Makrelen sehr lecker finde,  muss ich doch die Hornhechte verteidigen. Frisch aus dem Tischräucherofen lassen sich die vielen Gräten gut entfernen, Das Fleisch ist fest und der Geschmack ist prima! 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## okram24 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Okram
> Marko, nicht schlecht mit montag - ich bin dabei und bringe noch einweggrills mit. Das fischereimuseum macht um 17.00 Uhr zu. Die haben ja räumlichkeiten, wo wir zusammen sitzen bzw. labern können besser ausgedrückt, ein erfahrungsaustausch soll ja stattfinden.:q Grillen geht da nicht, dieses können wir ja anschließend an der schleuse beim angeln machen. Dann macht angeln spaß - mit einem auge die pose beobachten und mit dem anderen die bratwurst.
> Hornhechte können auch sofort gebraten werden.



Dann sollten wir uns vielleicht gegen 15:00 Uhr in dem Kaffee neben dem Angelladen (Kott Fritid) an der Schleuse treffen!
Da können wir noch einen Kaffee trinken oder ein Eis essen, anschließend durch das Museum gehen (unter Otto´s Führung) und dann ab 17:00 Uhr, wenn das Museum schließt, angeln und grillen ... .

... und hier noch einmal die aktuelle Liste:
(vielleicht kommt ja noch Jemand dazu)


1. okram24 (+2Söhne)
2. MatSa (+Sohn)
3. carpfreak1990
4. LAC (Otto +3Personen)
5.
6.
7.
...


----------



## kenito (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja ich will ja auch welche mit nach Hause nehmen ! ;-)
Also kann man ruhig auf die Mole, dann wird ichs dort mal versuchen 
Gruß!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



kenito schrieb:


> Ja ich will ja auch welche mit nach Hause nehmen ! ;-)
> Also kann man ruhig auf die Mole, dann wird ichs dort mal versuchen
> Gruß!


 

Moin kenito, 

Nein die Molen sind noch bis Oktober gesperrt. Wer dort rauf geht handelt auf einen Risiko. 

Ich werde in 2 Wochen mal bei Kott nach fragen wie es aussieht und dann es hier posten die sollten es ja genau wissen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## everymint (1. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Petri zusammen, 
ich bin neu in dem Thread und nur noch bis Samstag in HS und wollte zum Abschluss mal ein paar Forellen grillen ;o
daher kann mir einer einen guten Forellenpuff empfehlen?
an den Molen war ich auch schon erfolgreich die 2-3 Makrelen haben gut geschmeckt  auch wenn es sehr gefährlich is auf der neuen noch nicht freigegebenen südlichen Mole zu angeln aber da stehen se ja Arsch an Arsch^^

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Michael_05er (1. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Frag bei Kott fritid nach, wo sie gerade beißen. Klittens dambrug oder der Oxriver (sehr schöne Anlage!) können erfolgreich sein.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## everymint (1. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja das dacht ich mir schon danke, aber ich hatte hier vllt. auf insder Info's gehofft


----------



## Michael_05er (1. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich hab Dir die zwei Anlagen genannt, an denen ich Erfolg hatte. Bei der Oxriver-Anlage habe ich knapp über Grund gefischt, nicht geschleppt, sondern höchstens langsam treiben lassen. Erfolgversprechend sind die Ein- und Ausläufe der Teiche und der "Strudel" (wenn er an ist). Bleib mobil und versuche es an verschiedenen dieser Stellen. Es hieß, mit rotem Teig fängst Du Bachforellen und Saiblinge, mit grün und weiß eher Regenbogner, und so war es bei mir auch. Bei Klitens Dambrug hab ich höher über Grund gefischt, ca. 70cm. Ob da immer noch so hohes Kraut ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Mehr Insider kann ich nicht  Aktuelles kann natürlich von anderen kommen, die gerade oben sind. Vielleicht ist es mittlerweile auch besser, zu schleppen, weil die Fische aktiver geworden sind?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## everymint (1. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

danke für die ausführliche Info Michael, ich hatte eigentlich die put and takes anvisiert die hier direkt um Hvide Sande sind. Aber die machen mir nicht so den guten Eindruck hmmm dann sollte ich vllt. doch einfach mal im Angelladen nachfragen, die wissen ja immer bescheid


----------



## everymint (1. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ich bin in Argab und gegenüber von mir is ja direkt der Klittens Put & Take ich glaub den teste ich mal aber ich hab glaube noch weißen Teich das sollte für ein paar Stunden genügen


----------



## kenito (1. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Jonas 
Kannst du mir denn mal ne Pn schicken?
Wenn dort gesperr ist geht bestimmt auch Thorsminde , oder?


----------



## chris43 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Boardies,...

hat wer ein paar aktuelle Fänge zu verzeichnen rund um den Fjord ? 
Bis auf einen Aal konnte ich noch nix verhaften. Die P&T Teiche scheinen voll, aber keiner fängt was, so wie´s ausschaut.
Hat wer andere Erfahrungen / Tips aktuell ???

Grüße aus Houstrup
Chris


----------



## Felipe95 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo alle zusammen,

für mich gehts am sonntag auch wieder für ne woche nach hvide sande .... wollte mich da mal vorab informieren wies an den put&takes und aufm kutter aussieht 

Letztes mal hatte ich die besten erfolge im klegod put & take aber wie siehts aktuell eurer meinung nach aus ? sondervig,klegod,... ? Welche köder und montagen laufen ?

Und kuttermäßig lohnt sich derzeit ne dorschtour ?
und wie läuft makrele derzeit ?

Viele Dank in Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## okram24 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir uns vielleicht gegen 15:00 Uhr in dem Kaffee neben dem Angelladen (Kott Fritid) an der Schleuse treffen!
> Da können wir noch einen Kaffee trinken oder ein Eis essen, anschließend durch das Museum gehen (unter Otto´s Führung) und dann ab 17:00 Uhr, wenn das Museum schließt, angeln und grillen ... .
> 
> ... und hier noch einmal die aktuelle Liste:
> ...



Gebt bitte noch mal kurze Rückmeldung, ob das mit dem Treffen um 15:00 Uhr klar geht!
Da es für mich am Wochenende los geht nach Argab und ich im Ferienhaus kein Internet habe!


----------



## MatSa (2. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo okram,

15:00 Uhr ist ok.

Auch für mich geht's am Samstag los nach Bjerregard, also ganz in deine Nähe. Endlich Urlaub :m.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Moin Angelprofesor,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit !!!! 
|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## goeddoek (3. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin Angelprofesor,
> 
> alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit !!!!
> |schild-g|schild-g





Na, da will ich mich doch mal schnell anschließen :m

Auch von mir |laola:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

@Marko, Sollte passen mit 15uhr.

@Angelprofesor, Alles gute zum geburtstag.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## ORKA1977 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hi
wie siehts mit der wetterprognose für dk bereich hvide sande aus?
mfg.orka


----------



## Angelprofesor (4. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

|wavey: angelnrolfman, goeddoek und carpfreak 1990,
Hallo Freunde, 
danke für die wünsche, bin zu Zeit in Reha Klinik in Burg (Spreewald), habe mich riesig gefreud.
Danke und bis bald
Gruß
Vladi #h


----------



## rainzor (4. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Vladi,

auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (4. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Vladi,
> 
> auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.
> 
> ...


 

|wavey: Hallo Rainer, ich danke dir und Petri #h#a#:#g

Gruß
     Vladi


----------



## okram24 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Angelpofesor: von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!

Hvide Sande aktuell: wir sind heute Nachmittag hier eingetroffen.
Wetter: Wechsel zwischen Sonne und Wolken, Wind aus west.
An der Schleuse (Meerseite) haben wir noch ein paar Heringe (die Meisten waren sehr klein) zum Abendessen gefangen.
Im Fischputzraum unter dem Angelladen waren viele Makrelenabfälle!

(kann leider nur kurtz mit dem Handy schreiben)

Gruß Marko


----------



## Hook007 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne wissen wie teuer die Erlaubniskarte für den Ringkobing Fjord von der Hafen Molde ist?? Ich denke mal man bekommt den Erlaubnisschein in dem Angelladen am Hafen oder??
Was für eine Rutenlänge brauche ich bzw. was benutzt ihr??


----------



## okram24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Hook007: Ich habe gestern den dänischen Angelschein im Angelladen an der Schleuse für 200 Kronen gekauft (Jahreskarte).

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 20 Grad, mäßiger Wind aus west
Ein Verkäufer im Angelladen an der Schleuse hat mir gesagt, dass es in diesem Jahr die besten Makrelenfänge seit 27 Jahren gibt!
An der Schleuse habe ich ein paar Angler mit Heringspaternoster und Wasserkugeln gesehen.
Auf der Nordmole haben etwa 15 Angler ihr Glück auf Makrele versucht. In ca. 2 Stunden konnte ich keinen Fang beobachten!
Auf dem Rückweg konnte ich dann an der kleinen Mole mit dem roten Leuchtfeuer noch 2 schöne Makrelen erbeuten (die liegen jetzt auf dem Kugelgrill zum räuchern !


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

#6





okram24 schrieb:


> @Hook007: Ich habe gestern den dänischen Angelschein im Angelladen an der Schleuse für 200 Kronen gekauft (Jahreskarte).
> 
> *Hvide Sande aktuell:*
> Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 20 Grad, mäßiger Wind aus west
> ...


 

Hallo Marco,#h

ich bin stolz, dass auch du die Idee weiter führst.#6#6#6
Wünsche euch ein tolles Treffen, wäre gerne dabei.:m


----------



## Oelki (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Hvide Sande Fans,

wollte mcih mal wieder blicken lassen, obwohl nun mein Herz für Norwegen schlägt. Na mal abwarten wie es da so wird.


HG Annette


----------



## ORKA1977 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hi
bin ab 11.08.12 wieder in DK und natürlich auch in HS.
Wie siehts mit Aal und Hornchecht aus?
Mfg.


----------



## leif88 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@okram24

Wie hast du die Makrelen denn gefangen? Mit Paternoster oder Blinker?
 Gruß Leif


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



leif88 schrieb:


> @okram24
> 
> Wie hast du die Makrelen denn gefangen? Mit Paternoster oder Blinker?
> Gruß Leif


 

Hallo Leif,#h

ich möchte wetten, auf Paternoster. War schon dabei, als er
sowohl Aal, als auch Meeräsche mit einem Paternoster raus
gezaubert hat.|rolleyes


----------



## okram24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@leif88: mit Paternoster und einem kleinen Pilker als zusätzliche Anbißstelle,

@ORKA1977: werde morgen noch einen Versuch an der Schleuse machen und dann berichten, 

@j.Breithardt: ich hatte nur die Meeräsche, das mit dem Aal war mein Sohn,

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: letzte Nacht starker Regen und Gewitter, heute bewölkt mit einzelnen sonnigen Abschnitten, starker Wind aus west, Temperatur um 18 Grad.
Konnte heute Mittag mit meinem Sohn 7 schöne Makrelen (zwischen 30 und 40cm) an der kleinen Mole verhaften.
Gegen Abend haben wir uns mit Boardi MatSa am südlichen Ausläufer des Fjords zum Peitschen getroffen, dabei konnte ich einen knapp 50cm langen Hecht zum Fototermin überreden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> @leif88: mit Paternoster und einem kleinen Pilker als zusätzliche Anbißstelle,
> 
> @ORKA1977: werde morgen noch einen Versuch an der Schleuse machen und dann berichten,
> 
> ...


 

Noch ein Raubfischer,|supergri

habe es also etwa behalten. 
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Makrelen.#6

Hoffentlich schreibst du etwas über das Treffen, wäre sehr gerne dabei. :m


----------



## Hook007 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> @Hook007: Ich habe gestern den dänischen Angelschein im Angelladen an der Schleuse für 200 Kronen gekauft (Jahreskarte).
> 
> Hvide Sande aktuell:
> Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 20 Grad, mäßiger Wind aus west
> ...


 
Ist die Karte für den Fjord und für die Nordsee??


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



			
				Hook007;3685270[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ist die Karte für den Fjord und für die Nordsee??*


[/COLOR]


*Für beide.:m*


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Marko
Verstehe ich das richtig, auf der Nordmole kann man angeln? Ich dachte die wären dicht?
Und fettes Petri zu den Makrelen, so wie ich das höre ist es für mich ganz realistisch eine zu fangen in 1,5 Wochen |supergri


----------



## kenito (7. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Timo , vllt. seh ich dich ja mal !


----------



## Hefty (7. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Moin,

ein Petri erstmal an Makrelenfänger, wie siehts den Aktuell vor Ort aus, ich bin ab 11.08 wieder einmal in HS und werde mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## MatSa (7. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich jetzt auch endlich mal melden. Wir sind seit letzten Samstag hier oben.
Sonntags war ich dann das erste Mal mit meinem Sohn am südlichen Fjord-Ausläufer. 2 kleine Hechte konnten einem kleinen Power-Catcher-Wobbler nicht widerstehen.
Wie okram schon geschrieben hat, konnter er dann Montags an gleicher Stelle auch einen an Land ziehen.

Heute waren wir gemeinsam an der Schleuse, und der nördlichen Mole. An der Schleuse konnte ich meinen ersten Hering erbeuten . Später hatte okram auch einen Horni.
Auf der Mole waren wir leider nicht erfolgreich auf Makrele. Wahrscheinlich war es zu windig.


Matthias


----------



## okram24 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@FangeNichts5: Ja Timo, auf der Nordmole war alles voll mit Anglern.

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: morgens Regen, dann langsam aufklarend, sehr starker Wind (Sturmböhen), ca 18 Grad,
Zum Angeln hat MatSa schon alles berichtet.


----------



## leif88 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ander Frage mal eben ISt davon auszugehen, dass die Makrelen auch in Thorsminde sind? 

 Gruß Leif


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



leif88 schrieb:


> Ander Frage mal eben ISt davon auszugehen, dass die Makrelen auch in Thorsminde sind?
> 
> Gruß Leif


 

Ander Antword,
selbst in Trondheim.#q


----------



## anschmu (8. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ander Antword,
> selbst in Trondheim.#q



|muahah:Ist halt August , selbst im Romsdalfjord wurden welche verhaftet :vik:


----------



## icheben (8. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



leif88 schrieb:


> Ander Frage mal eben ISt davon auszugehen, dass die Makrelen auch in Thorsminde sind?
> 
> Gruß Leif



ja - zumindestens vorgestern, nur gestern ging dort gar nichts.


----------



## ORKA1977 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> @FangeNichts5: Ja Timo, auf der Nordmole war alles voll mit Anglern.
> 
> Hvide Sande aktuell:
> Wetter: morgens Regen, dann langsam aufklarend, sehr starker Wind (Sturmböhen), ca 18 Grad,
> Zum Angeln hat MatSa schon alles berichtet.




Hi okram24
ich danke dir für die aktuellen Wetterberichte in HS.
Bin ab 18. in der Nähe.


----------



## MatSa (8. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute,

ich freue mich total :m - war von 18:00 bis 19:00 Uhr alleine an einer mir noch unbekannten Stelle des südlichen Fjord-Ausläufers bei Sonnenschein und etwas Wind. Ich konnte 2 30'er Barsche zum Landgang überreden - gefangen mit kleinen Wobblern.
Meine Freude ist deshalb so groß, da ich bis jetzt nur winzige Stachelritter am Haken hatte - und das war schon selten.


Matthias


----------



## okram24 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@MatSa: Dickes Petri zu den beiden Barschen!

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: Wechsel zwischen Sonne und Wolken, starker Wind aus west, ca 18 Grad.
Waren nach Mittag an der Schleuse,  4 Tore offen (2 an jeder Seite), Strömung zum Meer. Hatten mit Heringspaternoster an der nördlichen Seite weder auf der Fjord- noch auf der Seeseite Fischkontakt.
Danach haben wir umgebaut auf Posenmontage mit Shrimps. Jetzt waren schon 8 Schleusentore geöffnet und das Wasser schoß förmlich richtung Meer. Gegen 18:00 Uhr drehte die Strömumg in die entgegengesetzte Richtung mit etwa 20 Minuten Stillstand. Trotz dieser schwierigen Bedingungen gelang es uns, auf Grund der Tipps , die uns Otto vor einigen Jahren gegeben hat, noch 5 Hornis zu ergattern!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, 

Petri euch beiden. Ich werde ab Sonntag angriffen. Würmer sind schon mal bestellt. Man sieht ich oben. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die Vorfreude steigt, am 18. gehts los. Klares Ziel: Makrele an der Spinnrute! Das wär mal was! :m

@ Matthias und Marko!
Petri!! Aber lasst noch n bisschen was drin


----------



## kenito (8. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Timo
Das Ziel hab ich auch , vllt. seh ich dich ja mal


----------



## okram24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel, ca 18 Grad, starker Wind aus nordwest.
Haben es trotz des Windes nach dem Mittagessen wieder auf Makrele versucht, aber ohne jeden Zupfer!
Am Abend waren wir noch für eine Stunde an der Schleuse, aber auch die Hornhechte wollten nicht beißen, auch bei den anderen Anglern  konnte ich keinen Fang beobachten!


----------



## LAC (9. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Oelki
Hallo annette, schön etwas von dir zu lesen - du lebst also noch . Ich hätte bald ins gras gebissen - habe in rom beim past den boden geküsst - herztod, ich wurde neu geboren, jetzt bin ich ein altes wrack - ein alter bock zum glück mit 200 ps noch.
Grüße zum harz und viel erfolg in norwegen.

@ Alle
Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem bordie treffen - steht der kommende montag noch, dann werde ich alles klar machen mit dem fischereimuseum in hvide sande, dass wir uns dort treffen.
Uhrzeit benötige ich noch, 15.00 Uhr  finde ich gut.
Nun mal schnell eine antwort senden - kann leider nicht immer ins internet. Jedenfalls stehe ich in den startlöchern.

Gruß


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Otto, 

Ja soweit ich weiss wollten wir uns um 15uhr am cafe neben kott treffen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## MatSa (9. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

heute Mittag gab es zwei leckere Barsche - und morgen steht Hecht auf der Speisekarte - heute von meinem Sohn an gleicher Stelle wie gestern die Barsche gefangen.
Irgendwie scheint der kleine Power-Catcher im Barsch Design ganz beliebt bei den Räubern hier zu sein.

@LAC: Monntag 15:00 Uhr ist auch meine Info.

Matthias


----------



## rainzor (9. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo MatSa,

klär uns doch mal auf, wo es die Barsche gegeben hat. Ich habe ja im Juni reichlich Hecht im Fjord gefangen, aber große Barsche konnte ich überhaupt nicht erwischen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Hefty (9. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Glückwunsch zu den Barschen schön zu hören das es läuft. Vllt. ändert sich es ja mit dem Wind dann läuft auch Makrele wieder. Ich werde ab Sa. in der nähe von Hvide Sande sein, leider schaffe ich es nicht am Mo. zum treffen daher wünsche ich euch schonmal viel Spaß dort ! Sollte sich doch was ergeben, weiss ich ja wo ich euch finde.

Nebenbei nochmal eine etwas andere Frage auch wenn es einen extra Thread dazu gibt. Hat einer von euch schonmal den *Klegod Fiskesø *See ausprobiert ( meines Wissens ist dieser etwas oberhalb von Hvide Sande ) und kann darüber berichten, ich wollte dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal in Dänemark einen Forellenteich ausprobieren. Soweit erstmal weiterhin ein schönes dickes Petri an alle...


----------



## okram24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@LAC: Otto, Montag 15:00 Uhr, der Termin steht!


----------



## MatSa (10. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Rainer,

die Barsche stammen aus dem nächst südlich gelegenem Gewässer, wo du die Hechte gefangen hast.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## okram24 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: sonnig, 18 Grad, starker Wind aus nordwest
Haben es heute wegen dem Wind nicht am Meer versucht, stattdessen waren wir bei Costas und haben uns Karten und Köder für die Skjern Au am Sonntag besorgt.
Heute Abend war ich dann noch mit MatSa und seinem Sohn an einem südlichen Ausläufer des Fjords. Dabei lief es sehr gut, so dass wir insgesamt 4 Hechte und 2 gute Barsche fangen konnten! MatSa hatte mit einem 70-er Hecht den größten Fisch des Tages am Haken.
Vielen Dank für den schönen Abend und schön, dass jeder was gefangen hat!

Gruß Marko


----------



## MatSa (10. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

war ein wirklich schöner Abend - bist fast zum Sonnenuntergang geangelt.
Ich bin begeistert, wie gut es zur Zeit läuft.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## okram24 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, 22 Grad, mäßiger Wind aus nordwest
Waren heute wieder auf der Mole und haben unser Glück auf Makrele versucht, leider wieder erfolglos!
Auch an der Schleuse wurden nur sehr vereinzelt Hornhechte gefangen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell:
> Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, 22 Grad, mäßiger Wind aus nordwest
> *Waren heute wieder auf der Mole und haben unser Glück auf Makrele versucht, leider wieder erfolglos!*
> Auch an der Schleuse wurden nur sehr vereinzelt Hornhechte gefangen.


 



Hallo Marko,#h

versucht es hinter der Schleuse (Fjordseite) im Mittelwasser mit Tauwurm
auf Aal.:m


----------



## MatSa (11. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

da heute wenig Wind ging, wollten auch wir es auf Makrele versuchen - leider erfolglos, sind dann anschließend zur Schleuse. Ich konnte meinen ersten Horni landen, ein zweiter rettete sich kurz vor dem Landgang.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## eislander (12. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute,
lese gerade von dem für morgen verabredeten Treffen. Bin noch in Tversted ,fast ganz oben und kann deshalb leider nicht dabei sein. Schade !
 Angeln geht hier oben aber auch. Am Strand einige Platte gefangen und am P+T eine 3 kg Lachsforelle. Das reicht erst mal wieder für die nächsten Tage.
 Vorletzte Woche waren wir einige Tage auf dem CP Fynshoved.  Dort hätte ich ja gern mal eine Mefo erwischt. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Bin dann umgestiegen auf Platte damit wir was auf den Teller bekommen. Das lief dann recht erfolgreich. Die besten Fische übrigens mit leichtem Buttlöffel den ich bisher noch nicht kannte.
Gruß   Eislander


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Leute!

Habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt auch ein paar Plattfische zu fangen. Besitze aber kein Brandungsgeschirr.

Habe mir nun überlegt ein Birnenblei vom max. 100g zu nehmen und den Köder "schleifen" zu lassen. Meine davon auch mal was gelesen zu haben. Hat sowas schonmal jemand versucht? Hat jemand evtl. ne Zeichnung einer Montage die dazu passen würde?

Greetz
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt auch ein paar Plattfische zu fangen. Besitze aber kein Brandungsgeschirr.
> 
> ...


 

Nimm ein Buttpaternoster mit einem 60-80gr. Kugelblei 
am Ende.
Immmer gegen die Strömung rauswerfen, und durch langsames einkurbeln Kontakt halten. So halt einfach
einen größeren Strandbereich abfischen.:m


----------



## LAC (13. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ alle
Ihr kinderlein kommet, alles klar - der termin steht heute um 15.00 Uhr. 
Gruß


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen
Danke für die Tipps! Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren! #6


Und viel Spaß allen die heute beim Treffen sind!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So wollte mich auch mal melden. Wetter ist Traumhaft. Bisschen windig aber passt schon. Gestern abend an der Schleuse den ersten mini aal gefangen und einen mini wittling. Dann biss nachher.


Gruß
Jonas


----------



## okram24 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gestern war ich mit meinen Jungs an der Skjern Au, danach war ich so kaputt, dass ich vergessen habe noch zu berichten.
Ich konnte eine schöne kräftige 58-er Meerforelle landen, außerdem hatten wir noch 2 Hechte und  2 Barsche. Ein besonderer Dank geht an Salmenking (Christian) der uns zu vielen schönen Abschnitten der Skjern Au geführt hat und an Costas für die gute Beratung in seinem Laden in Tarm (der Spinner von Savage Gear hat die MeFo gebracht)!

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, 22 Grad, mäßiger Wind aus südost,
Waren heute Mittag auf der Nordmole und konnten 6 Makrelen von 31 bis 39 cm fangen. Der Bringer waren Vorfächer und Pilker mit rot oder orange und Silber!

Heute Nachmittag war dann das Hvide Sande Treffen. Insgesamt waren wir 11 Leute. Begonnen haben wir mit der Besichtigung des Museums und Otto (LAC) konnte uns viele lehrreiche Erklärungen geben. Danach haben wir dann an der Schleuse geangelt und ein wenig gefachsimpelt. Im kleinen Kreis haben wir den Abend dann beim Grillen ausklingen lassen.
Für mich ist es immer wieder schön, wenn man die Leute mit denen man sich im Board austauscht  auch mal persönlich kennenlernt!


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mit meinen Jungs an der Skjern Au, danach war ich so kaputt, dass ich vergessen habe noch zu berichten.
> Ich konnte eine schöne kräftige 58-er Meerforelle landen, außerdem hatten wir noch 2 Hechte und 2 Barsche. Ein besonderer Dank geht an Salmenking (Christian) der uns zu vielen schönen Abschnitten der Skjern Au geführt hat und an Costas für die gute Beratung in seinem Laden in Tarm (der Spinner von Savage Gear hat die MeFo gebracht)!
> 
> Hvide Sande aktuell:
> ...


 

Hallo Marko,#h

danke für den Kurzbericht.
Hat Otto wieder den Blasebalg gespielt? :q


----------



## MatSa (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Vielen Dank für das gestrige Treffen. Mein Sohn und ich waren sehr beeindruckt von Ottos reichhaltigen Erklärungen und sein Wissen. Leider konnter er nicht bis zum Grillen bleiben.
Beim Angeln an der Schleuse (Meerseite) brachte fast jeder Wurf mind. einen Hering. Außerdem konnte man eine Robbe beim jagen beobachten.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Nein Otto hat den blasebalg nicht gemacht aber das hat marko dafür übernommen. Sah aus wie auf euern foto mit otto.  Aber die grills wollten nicht dann sind die beiden mit kindern zu marco gefahren und haben dort gegrillt, ich hab im hafen weiter geangelt aber ohne erfolg. Heute gab es für mich eine Finte/Maifisch der bis zum a**** geschluckt hatte und mein Vater hat eine 37er Makrele. Heute Abend entweder in die Brandung oder im hafen auf aal.

P.S. Bilder kommen vllt heute noch muss gucken ob ich mein handykabel mit habe.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Felipe95 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Vergangene Woche im Hvide Sande Urlaub haben wir auch wie eigl immer eine kuttertour mit der MS Solea mitgemacht.
Spaß´gemacht hat es allemal, aber naja, der fangerfolg hielt sich sehr in grenzen... Wir fahren jetzt schon seit knapp 4 Jahren mind. 1x nach Dk nach Hvide Sande und wenn man so zurück schaut ... Bei der 1. Tour mit der Solea lag der Durchschnittsdorsch bei locker 60-70cm und bei der letzten tour konnte man sich über jeden maßigen dorsch glücklich schätzen...
Wird die dänische Nordsee was fischbestand (Dorsch) betrifft wirklich so viel schlechter oder haben wir nur schlechte Tage erwischt !?

Wie siehts bei euch aus wie nehmt ihr das wahr ?

LG Felix


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Vergangene Woche im Hvide Sande Urlaub haben wir auch wie eigl immer eine kuttertour mit der MS Solea mitgemacht.
> Spaß´gemacht hat es allemal, aber naja, der fangerfolg hielt sich sehr in grenzen... Wir fahren jetzt schon* seit knapp 4 Jahren mind. 1x nach Dk nach Hvide Sande *und wenn man so zurück schaut ... Bei der 1. Tour mit der Solea lag der Durchschnittsdorsch bei locker 60-70cm und bei der letzten tour konnte man sich über jeden maßigen dorsch glücklich schätzen...
> ...


 


Hallo Felix,#h

nur mal zum Vergleich: Ich fahre seit 1979 jährlich bis zu
3 mal nach HS.
Im Sommer waren Kurztouren selten erfolgreich. Mach mal 
im April/Mai eine 24 Std.-Tour, dann hast du die Kisten in 
der Regel voll.:m


----------



## Felipe95 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja gut ... da werden auch ganz andere plätze dann angefahren  

Ich war letztes Jahr im Februar mit der MS Lene (ich glaube so hieß die damals noch) von Hvide Sande mit ner 21 Stunden Tour los am Gelben Riff.
Da liefs so gut... wir hatten teilweise sogar Meter-Doubletten ^^
Glaube am ende warens so 30-35kg Filets 

LG Felix


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Ja gut ... da werden auch ganz andere plätze dann angefahren
> 
> Ich war letztes Jahr im Februar mit der MS Lene (ich glaube so hieß die damals noch) von Hvide Sande mit ner 21 Stunden Tour los am Gelben Riff.
> Da liefs so gut... wir hatten teilweise sogar Meter-Doubletten ^^
> ...


 


Für vernünftige Fänge muss man halt auch
investieren (Geld und Zeit).


----------



## Michael_05er (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Ich konnte eine schöne kräftige 58-er Meerforelle landen, außerdem hatten wir noch 2 Hechte und  2 Barsche. Ein besonderer Dank geht an Salmenking (Christian) der uns zu vielen schönen Abschnitten der Skjern Au geführt hat und an Costas für die gute Beratung in seinem Laden in Tarm (der Spinner von Savage Gear hat die MeFo gebracht)!


Na das war doch ein erfolgreicher Ausflug, Petri Heil!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## okram24 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke fürs Petri, Michael_05-er!

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter: Strahlener Sonnenschein bei 22 Grad, Wind aus südost.
Auf der Nordmole liefen die Makrelen sehr gut. Mein Sohn hatte 5 Stück mit Heringsfetzen an der Posenmontage, bei mir waren es 2 am Paternoster, alle zwischen 30 und 40 cm!


----------



## Felipe95 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für vernünftige Fänge muss man halt auch
> investieren (Geld und Zeit).


 
Joa, wohl wahr ! ^^


----------



## MatSa (14. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wir durften Marko+Sohn am späten Nachmittag an der Mole ablösen.
Dank eines blauen Pilkers von Marko gelang es mir, meine erste Makrele zu landen.#6
Kurze Zeit später fuhr dann ein Fischerboot vor die ganzen Molen-Angler und ließ seine Netze ins Wasser - da haben wir dann abgebrochen.


----------



## LAC (15. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Vergangene Woche im Hvide Sande Urlaub haben wir auch wie eigl immer eine kuttertour mit der MS Solea mitgemacht.
> Spaß´gemacht hat es allemal, aber naja, der fangerfolg hielt sich sehr in grenzen... Wir fahren jetzt schon seit knapp 4 Jahren mind. 1x nach Dk nach Hvide Sande und wenn man so zurück schaut ... Bei der 1. Tour mit der Solea lag der Durchschnittsdorsch bei locker 60-70cm und bei der letzten tour konnte man sich über jeden maßigen dorsch glücklich schätzen...
> ...



Hallo Felix, 
auch wenn in hvide sande der fischereihafen vergrößert wird, d.h. dass nach fertigstellung, große hochseefangschiffe dort einlaufen können, bedeutet das nicht, dass der fischbestand in der nordsee besser geworden ist d.h. gut ist - denn der große fischereihafen in esbjerg - wo die größten schiffe einlaufen können -ist seit einigen jahren geschlossen, der grund ist u.a. dass die fischbestände in der nordsee zusammengebrochen sind. Hinzu ist festgestellt worden, dass eine artenverschiebung von süd nach nord stattfindet

Dieses hat jedoch nur wenig mit dem fischfang der angler auf der solea zu tun, da spielen dann noch andere fakten eine rolle, z.b. das fanggebiet, welches angesteuert wird sowie das wetter, die montage und ob der angler auch mit seiner montage, verführerische reizeffekte - durch bewegung - auslösen kann d.h. dass die fische auch beißen. 
Dieses funktioniert ja meisten bestens, da ab einen bestimmten seegang, man wild wird und förmlich ausbricht, da die dicken dorsche oder was auch immer nur noch so durch ihren kopf fliegen.  das ist mehr als können, dass ist eine krankheit.


Fest steht jedoch, dass die südliche nordsee kein gutes fanggebiet für kabeljau ist und auf der solea, trotz der schlechten fanggebiete noch einige fische gelandet werden. 
http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/EU-geht-gegen-Ueberfischung-vor-article1914846.html
Und je nördlicher man fährt, je besser wird der fischbestand, wenn es um den kabeljau und einige andere arten geht.
Das gelbe riff sowie die norwegische rinne, welches reine d.h. gekennzeichnete fischfanggebite sind,  sind da schon etwas besser, als der "weiße stein oder weiße riff" was in meinen augen  fantasienamen sind aber sehr gut zu hvide sande (weißer sand) passen.:q 
Ich werde immer sehkrank - wenn ich den weißen stein auf der karte suche.


----------



## Felipe95 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Vielen Dank für diese Ausführliche erklärung !


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell

Sonne  23°C leichter wind aus Süd Ost.

Makrelen beissen wie blöd heute gabs 11stk. für mich und einen Maifisch den Otto sich bei mir jetzt abholen kann. Mein Vater hat 4 Makrelen gefangen, alle auf Heringsfetzen mit Pose.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## leif88 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@  Carpfreak


Werden die Makrelen mit Segelpose oder einer einfach Posenmontage überlistet?


Gruß Leif


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ganz einfache posen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell:

Regen Regen Regen Regen nicht mehr als regen wind aus Süd ost mit 17.4°C. Vielleicht ist heute nachmittag wieder an angeln zudenken.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Frostbeule (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Heute morgen einige Makrelen auf der Nordmole gefangen, dafür aber auch komplett durchnässt gewesen  Vorsicht bei den jetzt sehr rutschigen Steinen!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Heute morgen einige Makrelen auf der Nordmole gefangen, dafür aber auch komplett durchnässt gewesen  Vorsicht bei den jetzt sehr rutschigen Steinen!!


 


*Danke für die Warnung!! #6*

Gibt immer noch genug Leute, die fahrlässig sind.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

Wollte auch eingtlih heute morgen auch los, aber als ich ausn fenster geguckt habe, hab ich mich wieder ins bett gelegt. Mal sehen obs gegen abend besser wird dann werd ich nochmal versuchen paar zu erwischen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So Hvide Sande Aktuell wetter ist wieder herrlich wind hat auf West gedreht was den Makrelen gar nicht gepasst hat Ich konnte noch zwei erwischen. Marco und Kinder waren auch hatteb solange ich da war aber auch nicht an band bekommen. Zum schluss kam noch MatSa und Sohn die versuchen ihr glück noch ich werd gleich noch mal an die Schleuse auf aal probieren. Wenn der Wind wieder dreht dann kommen die Makrelen auch wieder in beiss laune.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So Hvide Sande Aktuell wetter ist wieder herrlich* wind hat auf West gedreht was den Makrelen gar nicht gepasst hat* Ich konnte noch zwei erwischen. Marco und Kinder waren auch hatteb solange ich da war aber auch nicht an band bekommen. Zum schluss kam noch MatSa und Sohn die versuchen ihr glück noch ich werd gleich noch mal an die Schleuse auf aal probieren. Wenn der Wind wieder dreht dann kommen die Makrelen auch wieder in beiss laune.
> 
> Gruß
> Jonas


 

Na, dann hatte ich ja gar nicht so unrecht,oder?


----------



## LAC (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ J.Breithardt
Hallo jürgen, sehe gerade bei dir grünes licht - bin fleißig am schaffen. Habe von Jonas, den maifisch bekommen, werde ihn mit nach solingen bringen, d.h. in düsseldorf im aqauarium abgeben, damit sie weiter forschen konnen  - du kennst das projekt mit den maifischen. Werden uns dann mal das aquarium anschauen - ich kenne nur das aquarium im alten bunker in düsseldorf. 

@ carpfreak1990
Jonas, ein dank für den maifisch, war noch im kleinen fjordhafen - wo die hausboote liegen - und habe mit den fischern gesprochen, bekomme morgen noch drei exemplare.
Solltest du zufällig einen heringshai am haken bekommen, :qkeine angst, kurz ein anruf und ich komme ganz schnell und drille ihn und hole ihn auch ab, wenns sein muss mit dem kranwagen, da ein anderes institut ihn benötigt.


----------



## angler1996 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Nahmd#h
unersuchen die Institute die Fische auf genetische Abstammung?  also welche rStamm das ist z.b. oder worauf?

Danke und viele Grüße nach HS
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ J.Breithardt
> Hallo jürgen, sehe gerade bei dir grünes licht - bin fleißig am schaffen. Habe von Jonas, den maifisch bekommen, werde ihn mit nach solingen bringen, d.h. in düsseldorf im aqauarium abgeben, damit sie weiter forschen konnen - du kennst das projekt mit den maifischen. Werden uns dann mal das aquarium anschauen -* ich kenne nur das aquarium im alten bunker in düsseldorf. *
> 
> @ carpfreak1990
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

bin gerne bereit, dich auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ J.Breithardt
> Hallo jürgen, sehe gerade bei dir grünes licht - bin fleißig am schaffen. Habe von Jonas, den maifisch bekommen, werde ihn mit nach solingen bringen, d.h. in düsseldorf im aqauarium abgeben, damit sie weiter forschen konnen - du kennst das projekt mit den maifischen. Werden uns dann mal das aquarium anschauen - ich kenne nur das aquarium im alten bunker in düsseldorf.
> 
> @ carpfreak1990
> ...


----------



## MatSa (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wir konnten am Abend noch zwei Makrelen zum Landgang überreden, eine mit Trout-Egg und Heringsfetzen - die andere am Paternoster. Außerdem gab es mehrere kleie Heringe.
Andere Angel waren stellenweise sehr erfolgreich. 3 Makrelen auf einen Streich (einmal mit Ruten-Bruch) war auch zu sehen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

@Otto alles klar werd an dich denken. Wenn ich zufällig ein ans Band bekomme.

@Jürgen mir egal wer den bekommt, hauptsache ich habe einen guten drill und jedem wird damit geholfen.

@Mattihas Schade ich glaub icb hätte noch bleiben solln, das wäre sicherlixh noch interressant geworden. Marco hat mich noch an der Schleuse besucht und er  hat wohl auch noch ganz gut gefangen 13stk. 10 hat er auf paternoster bekommen sein sohn 3 auf fischfetzen. Ich hab an der Schleuse noch ein hornhecht erwischt, hätte noch mehr bekommen wenn ich nicht die haken zuhause liegen gelassen hätte und der aal wollte heute auch nicht so.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## kenito (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Versteh ich das richtig , sie beißen nun auch an der Schleuse ? Werd ab morgen eine Woche da sein:l
Gruß!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey kenito,

Das hast du falsch verstanden. Ich war an der Schleuse werden keine verstanden, ich war dar um  auf Aal und hornhecht zuangeln. Makrelen werden an der Südmole gefangen.


Hvide Sande aktuell:

Wind aus Südwest 24°C Blauer Himmel mit ein paar leichten Wolken. Fänge an der Südmole ehr bescheiden ich hab einen 30er Steinbutt auf pilker und 2 Aale auf grund gesehen. Ich habe eine 39cm Makrele auf Fischfetzen, ich werd heute abend noch mal dort hin. Mattihas(MatSa) und Sohn auf der Mole getroffen die hatten aber auch nichts morgen gehts wieder cür die nach hause.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## MatSa (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Waren heute über Mittag zum "Abangeln" an der Mole - jedoch erfolglos. An der Schleuse konnte Sohnemann noch einen Hornhecht erbeuten.


Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Mal eine Frage an die "Fänger" vor Ort:

Wie groß sind eigentlich die Hornis zu dieser Zeit?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande Aktuell:

Bin gegen 18.30 an die Schleuse gegangen um paar hornis zu erbeuten. Dort habe ich Otto und marco getroffen, Otto habe ich dann sogar drillen sehen. Marco und söhne haben nicht geangelt nur mit Otto gesprochen. Ich habe bis 20.30uhr noch 12 hornis erwischt von 50-75cm. Die Hornis haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen einmal nur kurz angefasst und dann wieder los gelassen. Wetter ist immer sehr gut, hab sogar einen leichten Sonnenbrand an den Armen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande Aktuell:
> 
> Bin gegen 18.30 an die Schleuse gegangen um paar hornis zu erbeuten. Dort habe ich Otto und marco getroffen, Otto habe ich dann sogar drillen sehen. Marco und söhne haben nicht geangelt nur mit Otto gesprochen. Ich habe bis 20.30uhr noch 12 hornis erwischt *von 50-75cm.* Die Hornis haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen einmal nur kurz angefasst und dann wieder los gelassen. Wetter ist immer sehr gut, hab sogar einen leichten Sonnenbrand an den Armen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

danke fürs Aktuelle.:m
Bist du ganz sicher, dass es Hornis, und keine kapitalen Sandaale waren? |engel:


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen,

Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.:q zwar nicht mehr die größten, wie im Mai aber es sind noch welch da.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.:q zwar nicht mehr die größten, wie im Mai aber es sind noch welch da.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

für diese Jahreszeit sind die noch ganz ordentlich. #6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen,

Also sie sind ok aber mehr kleine Hornis als größere durchschnitt liegt bei 50cm einen größern mit knapp 75cm erwischen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hier ein paar Bilder von den Bauarbeiten von den Molen. Im laufe der Nächsten Woche  kommen noch mehr.


gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von den Bauarbeiten von den Molen. Im laufe der Nächsten Woche kommen noch mehr.
> 
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 



Hallo Jonas,#h

danke für die Bilder.#6
Um wie viele Meter ist die Nordmole denn jetzt verlängert worden,
lässt sich so schlecht erkennen?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Ich mach noch ein paar wo man beide Molen Sieht. Ich würde sagen die Nordmole wurde nich viel verlängert vielleicht 50m dort ist nur die Kurve dazu gekommen. Würde ich so mal  behaupten. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Ich mach noch ein paar wo man beide Molen Sieht. Ich würde sagen die Nordmole wurde nich viel verlängert vielleicht 50m dort ist nur die Kurve dazu gekommen. Würde ich so mal behaupten.
> 
> ...


 

Danke #6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen,

Ich werd nachher mal ein Foto rein setzen, wie groß die Hornis imoment sind.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Ich werd nachher mal ein Foto rein setzen, wie groß die Hornis imoment sind.
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

du schriebst ja bereits, so im Schnitt 50cm.
Kann mir die Bleistifte schon vorstellen.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen,

Ja die Bleistifte sind aber gut im Futter.|supergri

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Ja die Bleistifte sind aber gut im Futter.|supergri
> 
> ...


 


Werden sicherlich auch genug Futterfische (Stichlinge) an
der Schleuse rumturnen.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja das stimmt wohl


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide sande aktuell:
Sonne leichter wind aus südwest. Knapp 24°C gleich mit timo an die Schleuse paar hornus fangen dann mit den auf die Mole versuchen auf Makrele.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hvide sande aktuell:
> Sonne leichter wind aus südwest. *Knapp 24°C* gleich mit timo an die Schleuse paar hornus fangen dann mit den auf die Mole versuchen auf Makrele.
> 
> Gruß
> Jonas


 


Dann zieh mal lieber einen dicken Pullover an. Bei uns sind
es bereits 30°.:m


----------



## okram24 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Am Freitag Abend haben wir es nochmal auf Makrelen versucht, aber ohne jede Reaktion. Waren dann noch an der Schleuse gucken, haben dort zufällig Otto getroffen und uns noch kurz mit ihm unterhalten.
Gestern Rückfahrt von Hvide Sande - Schade Urlaub zu Ende. Mußten uns durch einige Staus kämpfen und sind dann gegen 17:00 Uhr zu hause angekommen!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hier mal der die Größe der Hornhechte. Bild qaulität ist nicht optimal aber man sollte es erkennen können der obere ist die durchschnitts größe die andern beiden die maximal größe.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hier mal der die Größe der Hornhechte. Bild qaulität ist nicht optimal aber man sollte es erkennen können der obere ist die durchschnitts größe die andern beiden die maximal größe.
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 


Niiiiiiiedlich :m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen,

Japp sehe ich auch so, aber für diese Jahres zeit echt gut die unteren meine ich. 

Hvide Sande Aktuell: 


Wetter immer noch gut, kaum Wind. Makrelen lief schleppend immer mal wieder eine auf der Südmole. Hornhecht konnte ich mit Timo auch nicht erwischen. gefangen wurden aber immer wieder welche. Morgen mal auf Forelle probieren. Dann auf Makrele und Hornhecht. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> *Japp sehe ich auch so*, aber für diese Jahres zeit echt gut die unteren meine ich.
> 
> ...


 

Na, dann lasst die Bleistifte doch in Ruhe. :m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja mach ich ja, sogut ich kann. Aber die lassen mich nicht in ruhe |rolleyes. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ja mach ich ja, sogut ich kann.* Aber die lassen mich nicht in ruhe |rolleyes. *
> 
> gruß
> Jonas


 

Was dümmeres fällt dir wohl nicht ein?
Dann geh auf die Mole, oder in die "Brandung".|rolleyes


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey jürgen, selbst an der Mole fängst die ja vielleicht nicht in den massen woe an der Schleuse, aber man fängt sie auch dort brandung werd ich.morgen mal an testen. Heute noch mal auf die mole und Forellen angeln.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (20. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, hier mal eine foto, damit wir die länge der hornhechte sehen, damit einige nicht glauben, dass sie nur wie ein bleistift vom zimmermann werden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=21478
Werde nochmal in hvide sande zuschlagen - zur richtigen zeit jdoch :q


----------



## eislander (20. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute,
komme am kommenden Mi. - Fr. doch noch nach Hvide Sande nachdem es zum Treffen ja nicht geklappt hat. Mal sehen ob in den Tagen eine ordentliche Markrelenmalzeit zu fangen ist. Gern würde ich im Fjord ja auch mal einen Hecht oder ersatzweise ein paar Barsche zu fassen kriegen wenn die Kollegen überhaupt noch welche für mich übrig gelassen haben.
Hallo Otto ,
bist Du in den Tagen auch in der Gegend? Wenn ja, könnte man ja ein Glas " Brause " zusammen trinken.
Wir werden auf dem Campingplatz bei der Surfschule stehen.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Otto,

Ja bleistifte sind leider nur zur dieser zeit hier. Im Mai sind doch schon andere größen hier.  Ich werd heute abend mal an der Schleuse gucken gehen ob dort noch Hornis gefangen werden (ohne Angeln)


Gruß
Jonas


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande / Bork Havn aktuell

Naja, was soll ich sagen, es läuft schlecht für mich. Die letzten 3 Abende war ich jeweils zum Barschangeln wo ich die letzten Jahre immer welche hatte, erlebte dort aber nur nen absoluten Totentanz.
Werde demnächst neue Stellen antesten.
Sonntag hatte ich mich mit Jonas getroffen, aber wie er schon schrieb, auch hier gabs keinen Fisch.
Gestern war ich auch mal in der Brandung, nicht ein Zupfer. 
Die letzten Tage stand der Wind auf Nord, gestern dann auf Nordwest, nun ist er auf West gedreht. Heute ist es auch bewölkt, die letzten Tage dagegen hatten wir Kaiserwetter. 

Bin echt ratlos, die letzten Jahre lief es immer zumindest passabel, und dieses Jahr geht nichts... Naja, ich werd versuchen dran zu bleiben. 

Greetz
Timo


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Carpfreak
> Jonas, hier mal eine foto, damit wir die länge der hornhechte sehen, damit einige nicht glauben, dass sie nur wie ein bleistift vom zimmermann werden.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=21478
> Werde nochmal in hvide sande zuschlagen - zur richtigen zeit jdoch :q


 


Viele Bleistifte. :q


----------



## ORKA1977 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

*Hi*
*war gestern entlich in HS zum Angeln.*
*Hornis haben gut gebissen so um 70 cm.*
*An der Südmole wurden sehr wenige Makrelen gefangen.*
*Hab gehört daß Wildlachs,Meerforelle geschützt sind.*
*Somit Fangverbot und der Aal darf gefangen werden.*
*W I E S O ? ? ?*
*Mfg.*


----------



## MatSa (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wir sind seit Samtags gegen 19:45 Uhr nach einer längeren, aber staufreien Fahrt wieder zu Hause angekommen.
Für mich war es ein sehr erfolgreicher Urlaub. Sowohl das Wetter, als auch die Fangerfolge als Anfänger haben gepasst.
Die ersten Barsche in vernünftiger Größe, der erste 70'er Hecht, das erste Mal Hering, Hornhecht und Makrele.
Besonderen Dank an Marko für die schöne gemeinsame Zeit am Wasser und alle Hilfe.:m
Danke auch für das gemeinsame Treffen mit Otto, Jonas und Marko+Kindern. 
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## anschmu (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande / Bork Havn aktuell
> 
> Naja, was soll ich sagen, es läuft schlecht für mich. Die letzten 3 Abende war ich jeweils zum Barschangeln wo ich die letzten Jahre immer welche hatte, erlebte dort aber nur nen absoluten Totentanz.
> Werde demnächst neue Stellen antesten.
> ...


:vik: Nimm doch einfach mal ne Angeln mit |supergri Ist mir aber auch schon passiert , ne gaze Woche keinen Biss - kann man schon verzweifeln manchmal


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



MatSa schrieb:


> Wir sind seit Samtags gegen 19:45 Uhr nach einer längeren, aber staufreien Fahrt wieder zu Hause angekommen.
> Für mich war es ein sehr erfolgreicher Urlaub. Sowohl das Wetter, als auch die Fangerfolge als Anfänger haben gepasst.
> Die ersten Barsche in vernünftiger Größe, der erste 70'er Hecht, das erste Mal Hering, Hornhecht und Makrele.
> Besonderen Dank an Marko für die schöne gemeinsame Zeit am Wasser und alle Hilfe.:m
> ...


 


Gratuliere,:m

*den* Urlaub kann man wirklich als Erfolg bezeichnen.#6


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hvide Sande aktuell

Ein Gewitter hat mich grade aus dem Schlaf geholt, einhergehend mit heftigstem Regen. Der Wind hat endgültig auf West gedreht, und ich denke diese Front läutet den Wetterwechsel ein.

Gestern Abend waren wir an der Schleuse auf Hornhecht. Mein Vater konnte einen landen, mir ist einer ausgestiegen, ich bin vom Pech verfolgt... |rolleyes


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Timo,

Es soll zum nachmittag besser werden. Vllt versuche ich mein glück auf forelle. An die Mole werde ich nicht mehr kommen im urlaub bei dem Wetter ist mir das zu gefährlich aber mal sehen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Hook007 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Welche Ruten nehmt ihr von der Mole aus??
Brandungsruten??


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Hook007
Zum Herings- und Makrelenangeln nehm ich ne Spinnrute von 80g WG in 2,70. 
Zum Posenangeln reicht ne Rute von max 40g WG. 

Hvide Sande Aktuell
Wie ich's mir gedacht habe, mit der Gewitterfront kam der Wetterwechsel. War noch ganz schön heftig. Nun ist es böig windig aus West.


----------



## rainzor (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> *Hi*
> *war gestern entlich in HS zum Angeln.*
> *Hornis haben gut gebissen so um 70 cm.*
> *An der Südmole wurden sehr wenige Makrelen gefangen.*
> ...


 
Wieso nur gehört, hängen doch an der Schleuse genügend Schilder :g (für meinen Geschmack aber viel zu klein).

Und nach diesen Schildern sind sie nur in der Hafeneinfahrt und im Fjord geschützt. Ich vermute, weil das der direkte Weg zum laichen in die Flüsse (z.B. Skjern-Au) ist.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, es wird Zeit, daß etwas für den Aal getan werden muß.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin, Ich hab mal ne frage an die Autofaher unter euch! 

Hattet ihr schon mal probleme beim tanken?

Ich hab heute bei der Tanke bei Aldi getankt und als ich die Quittung bekommen habe soll ich angeblich 44l getankt haben obwohl ich nur 25l getankt habe viel mehr passen bei mir nicht (ford fiesta). Als ich dann ebent da angerufen habe meinten die ich soll da morgen noch mal anrufen heute können die da nichts machen. Aber ich soll mein konto beobachten, als ebent im internet geguckt und das was die mir abziehen wollen passt nicht mit allen was da angegeben war.  Aber eine richtige Quittung habe ih nicht bekommen weil auf meiner Quittung stand das ich eine firmenkarte bezahlt habe, aber ich mit meiner normalen ec karte bezaht habe und da steht sonst immer mastero drauf. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Hossi (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das Dein Vorgänger die Zapfpistole nicht richtig eingehängt hatte und das Zählwerk nicht auf Null war.


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

nö, gab keine Probleme mit Tankrechnungen in den ganzen Jahren
Gruß A.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey, 

Das Zählwerk war auf Null. Darauf hatte ich geguckt. Auf dem zählwerk war 320kronen 25l das passt auch mit meinen tank.
Ist der rest betrag vllt gebühr? 

Meine eltern und großeltern hatten auch nie probleme seit über 35jahren.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ne Differenz zwischen 25 getankten und 44 abgerechneten als Gebühr? dann fahr ich konsequent durch in Zukunft|supergri
Es gab mal ir´gendein Lied n dem so sinngemäß vorkam-
" denn Dänen lügen nicht"|kopfkrat
Ne, das glaube ich dann doch nicht


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne Differenz zwischen 25 getankten und 44 abgerechneten als Gebühr? dann fahr ich konsequent durch in Zukunft|supergri
> Es gab mal ir´gendein Lied n dem so sinngemäß vorkam-
> " denn Dänen lügen nicht"|kopfkrat
> Ne, das glaube ich dann doch nicht



Hey, 

Nein ich meine nicht 25l und 44l. Ich habe die 25l um gerechnet  das sind ca. 45€ und ca. 60€ wurden mir abgezogen. Also 15€ gebühren.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die einzigen Probleme die ich mal hatte, liegen zig Jahre zurück, war auch in einer anderen Stadt.
Hatte bei fast leerem Tank wohl 200 Dkk eingesteckt, kam
aber nichts an Sprit. Am nächsten Tag reklamiert, und es gab das Geld zurück.
Habe aber vor etwa 2-3 Jahren erlebt wie das Geld vom Automaten in HS geschluckt wurde, ohne dass es Sprit gab.
Diese "Tanke"#q , nördlich der Schleuse rechts hat aber damit nichts am Hut, da sie offiziell nur den Shop betreibt, und im Auftrag des Tankstellenbetreibers nur kassiert.
Der Kundin wurde gesagt "nicht unser Problem".Damit war für 
die Tanke die Sache erledigt.|krach:


----------



## rainzor (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich vermute auch, du hast die Quittung von einem, der vor dir getankt hat. Muß man nicht nach dem tanken die Säulennummer für die Quittung eingeben? Hast du dich da evtl. vertippt?
25 L wären ja ca. 45 Euro, 44L aber ca. 79 Euro. Eine Abbuchung von 60 Euro paßt da ja überhaupt nicht. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß die Kartengebühr seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr berechnet wird. Und die war auch nicht so hoch, ich meine 2%.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## eislander (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Könnte es sein das Du die Quittung von Deinem Vorgänger bekommen hast weil der sie nicht abgerufen hat ? So etwas ähnliches ist mir schon passiert,dabei hatte ich nicht aufgepaßt und  die Quittung von einer anderen Zapfstelle bekommen. Der Däne der nach mir getankt hat gab mir dann meine " Richtige "
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey,

Also ich hab eine Quittung von 44L bekommen. Aber keine Quittung von den 25l die ich getankt habe. Ich habe ja versucht eine Quittung zu ziehen aber es kam nur die eine danach hat ein däne getankt an der Säule wo ich auch getankt habe, der hat auch seine Quittung mit der richtigen menge bekommen. Hätte er dann nicht erst meine Quittung bekommen?

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Orka 1977
  Das aufstellen von verbotsschilder oder eine fangbeschränkung  bein fischen,  kann die zuständige behörde oder ein verein schnell einleiten und realisieren. 
  Nun kennt man sich bei den lachsartigen fischen  aus, denn die renaturierung des skjern fließgewässersystems, wo es schwerpunktmäßig bei der aquatischen fauna  um den lachs- sowie meerforellenbestand geht, war nordeuropas teuerstes naturschutzprojekt - da  standen bzw. stehen experten hinter, die sich nur mit den lachsartigen befassen z.b. auch die vermehrung. Der fang ist geregelt vom staat sowie verein, durch fangbergrenzung usw. geschützt - das ist ganz normal und gefällt nicht immer dem angler. 
  Ein weiteres großes naturschutzprojekt , wird an den fließgewässern der westküste durchgeführt, wo es um den schutz des nordseeschnäpels geht, es zählt zu den zweitgrößten in  dänemark. 
  Auch über die flussaufwärts ziehenden fischarten, wie  finte und alse, die man auch maifische nennt, macht man sich hier gedanken d.h. laufen projekte, denn diese maifische sind auch zum teil verschwunden und kommen nur noch in geringen stückzahlen vor.
  Auch in deutschland läuft ein projekt, wo es um die maifische geht, die früher flussaufwärts bis in den rhein gezogen sind und als brotfisch förmlich dienten. In deutschland stehen sie unter schutz.
  Zu beiden  staatl. einrichtungen  d.h. wissenschaftler habe ich kontakt, da ich für sie  für ihre wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen  einige maifische  geangelt bzw.  geliefert habe.  Sogar ein bordie vom letzten bordietreffen, hat mir letzte woche  noch einen maifisch gegeben..
  Das sind aber alles projekte die von seiten des landes realisiert werden.
  In hvide sande sind auch reichlich experten, die versuchen alle ihren kahn voll mit fische zu machen, jedoch sind es fischer. |supergri
Und damit der kahn richtig voll wird, entsteht in hvide sande jetzt ein großer fischereihafen, da die fangschiffe  vor der küste in hvide sande nicht mehr voll wurden.
  Dieses ändert sich demnächst, wenn der große hochseehafen fertig ist und von  grönland und alaska die großen intern. fangschiffe nach hvide sande kommen um ihre fische löschen. Ich hoffe sie können  sich verständigen, denn auf diese großen pötte, arbeiten meisten asiaten  und afrikaner, da sie so flinke hände haben und eine schiffskoje für  sie wie ein schloss ist.



Nicht weit von hvide sande, in esbjerg ist der große fischereihafen seit jahren geschlossen. Nun kann sich jeder gedanken machen warum ?  Entweder weil kein fisch mehr da ist oder die großen fischfangschiffe  nach esbjerg nicht fahren wollten. Was auch immer der grund  ist, in hvide sande entsteht jetzt das tor zur welt, durch den neuen hafen.
  Natürlich macht man sich in der kleinen fischerstadt  gedanken über  fische,  da dreht sich nicht nur alles um den fisch, da stinkt es förmlich nach fisch und sie machen sich reichlich  gedanken wie man sie vermarkten kann - wie kommt man an geld, da es nicht mehr so läuft wie es mal war.   Da  hat man sogar ein heringsfestival für angler ins leben gerufen  - die saison förmlich damit verlängert und man macht sich erneut gedanken,  eine lachsfarm muss gebaut werden – das sind gefragte fische  wobei da vorsicht geboten, da solch eine lachsfarm das gewässer verschmutzen kann und vieles mehr. 
  Nun verkauft man in hvide sande die kleinsten fische, selbst  gammelfisch usw. deshalb ist unser landstrich übersäht von nerzfarmen, die armen tiere müssen doch jeden tag - mundgerechte fische fressen, sonst verhungern sie - die tiere sowie der betreiber. 
  Was die fischer vielleicht nicht wissen ist, dass der fischbestand weltweit einen zusammenbruch erlebt - da tragen alle, die mit fischfang ihr geld verdienen bei - in hvide sande war füher nichts, dieses tor zur welt ist entstanden durch den fischfang und ich hoffe nicht, dass es endet wie  eine goldgräberstadt. Aber auf einen 800 m breiten sandstreifen, übersäht mit ferienhäuser, kann man keine große planung machen d.h. eine erweiterung ist nur auf see möglich. 
  Genügend städte im ausland könnte ich nennen, die solch einen zusammenbruch schon erlebt haben- wenn´s um den fang von meerestiere  geht. Man wird jedoch nicht schlau.
  Zu erwähnen ist die jagd nach dem wal. Auf der inselgruppe  spitzbergen lagen zwischen 167o und 1770 etwa 14.000 holländische schiffe, man hatte auch einen passenden namen für den neuen holländischen standort, man nannte ihn  smeerenburg d.h. heißt auf deutsch „tran stadt“. Heute sind nur noch die grundmauern dort zu sehen - wie bei den städten der goldgräber.
  Aber selbst vor der tür in hvide sande haben wir beispiele, wo  man die reste der ehemals erfolgreiche fischerei bewundern kann,  z.b. die ese häuser, sie sind ein bestes beispiel, denn dieser platz, war einst der einzige sichere hafen an der westküste und ein platz,  wo reichlich fische gefangen wurden.  Auch wurden nette mädchen angeheuert - man nannte sie ese (köder) mädchen, die mit ihren flinken fingern den fischern zur seite standen und so wurden  fische mit pferd und wagen bis nach hamburg gekarrt . Diese erfolgreichen zeiten sind jedoch vorbei - das hat nicht etwas mit dem geruch zu tun. Ein weiteres großes beispiel ist der fischereihafen in esbjerg, man hat ihn geschlossen, da es sich nicht mehr lohnt.
  Vielleicht kommen auch gedanken auf,  wenn ein mitbewerber vom markt verschwindet – z.b. der hafen in esbjerg,  dass die chancen dann größere werden , dieses ist ja zum teil richtig, aber nur, wenn man noch genügend fische landen kann - dieses ist jedoch nicht mehr der fall - z.b. kann der dornhai sich kaum noch entwickeln, da das bauchfleisch - die schillerlocken -  halt so gut schmecken. Sie kosten inzwischen ein vermögen und in nächster zeit werden auch diese haifische unter schutz gestellt, da können sie noch so lecker sein. 

  Zurück zum europäischen aal,  den du im posting erwähnt hast, der auch aus den dänischen fließgewässern durch den ringköbingfjord und schleuse seine laichwanderung zum saragassosee bis kurz vor den bahamas antritt. Nun machen sich in anderen länder die fischer auch gedanken, wie man an geld kommt, und so werden in den südlichen ländern die glasaale in den buchten gefangen und und in dosen verkauft. Bei einigen geförderten projekten, werden die aale sogar geformt zur einer kurbelwelle, wenn sie durch die turbine - die strom erzeugt -  gesaugt werden. Hinzu kommt, dass der aal durch parasiten verseucht ist, d.h. fast alle aale sind heute befallen vom schwimmblasenwurm.  In den 80iger jahren, habe ich bei einer elektrischen abfischung  (fließgewässer in deutschland) das erste mal einen aal gesehen, der vom  schwimmblasenwurm befallen war.  Sie benötigen jedoch ihre schwimmblase für die laichwanderung, da sie tagsüber in tiefen von bis zu 1000 m schwimmen und nachts an der wasseroberfläche. All dieses hatte ich jedoch schon mal gepostet und es hat sich in der zwischenzeit nichts verändert,  d.h. zu ca. 70 % ist der aalbestand durch die neg. beeinträchtigungen im laufe der jahre zusammengebrochen - auch wenn einige angler in hvide sande noch einige aale landen.
  Interessant ist zu wissen, dass die weidenblattlarven - so nennt man die aallarven - die sich dann kurz vor dem flussaufstieg zum glasaal entwickeln -  kaum noch in europa ankommen. So wurde mir berichten von wissenschaftlern, die sich nur mit der aalwanderung befassen.
  Sie werden förmlich durch den golfstrom und bewegungen nach europa getrieben. Etwa drei jahre dauert diese lange reise.
  Der aal ist gefärdet und steht auf der roten liste und in den meisten fischgeschäften kann man noch einige kapitale und gebündelte aale im format von schnürsenkel kaufen. Da sollte man schnell zugreifen, bevor der platz im regal mit quallen ausgelegt  wird, denn in einigen landstrichen haben sich die  fischer zu quallenfänger  entwickelt, da kein fisch mehr da ist. Der verkauf boomt, länder wie japan schätzen sie und machen pfannekuchen daraus - vielleicht werden sie dort demnächst auch präpariert und als implantate an krankenhäuser für kleine meerjungfern verkauft. 
  Zum glück mache ich mir auch reichlich gedanken über unsere mutter natur  und liege für einige ganz schön daneben  - die welt ist halt sehr farbenfroh.

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, nun tanken wir des öfteren hier in dk - mit unterschiedlichen karten, bankkarte sowie eine karte von den Ok tankstellen aber auch mit unterschiedlichen währungen , kronen und euro. Wir können ein lied singen, was wir an den tankstellen schon alles erlebt haben, mit den karten, geldscheinen und auch bei den quittungen. 
Sehr oft kommen auch quittungen von den vorgängern raus - oft auch als gutscheine, da kein benzin gelaufen ist. 
Jedes mal wenn ich mit einen schein dort tanke, freue ich mich, wenn benzin aus dem rohr kommt - oft kommt nichts.


----------



## Atomic (22. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Für alle die jetzt schon wieder zu Hause sind, oder nicht dort waren. Hier sind Fotos, aktuell von Heute an der Mole bei gutem Sturm. Find ca. 33 - 35 Km/h

Ich hoffe das der link mit dem Album geht. Ist mein erstes mal. |kopfkrat


https://plus.google.com/photos/1056...s/5779610906565457521?authkey=CO_xmZibm6murAE


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey, also wenn ich auf den link klicke dann soll ich mich dort an melden. Ich habe heut auch welche gemacht, ich werde sie nachher rein setzten.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Atomic (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Jetzt sollte der Link gehen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey, 

Entweder bin ich zu dumm. Oder es liegt an meine handy ich werd nachher mal mittn laptop gucken ob das geht.  


Mit dem Laptop gehts, ja meine Bilder sehen ähnlich aus werd die nachher mal auf den Laptop ziehen und hoch laden.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Atomic,
klasse Bilder, da freut man sich ja schon auf's nächste Jahr.
Im September geht's erst mal an die Ostküste.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey so hab heute nochmal mit statoil telefoniert, die meinte das ist eine Sicherheits gebühr die sie mir zurück überweisen, dort wurde mir noch gesagt das die bis 1300kronen sicherheits gebühren nehmen können.



Hvide Sande Aktuell:

Sonne wolken Regen mix 18°C Wind aus West.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey so hab heute nochmal mit statoil telefoniert, die meinte das ist* eine Sicherheits gebühr *die sie mir zurück überweisen, dort wurde mir noch gesagt das die bis 1300kronen sicherheits gebühren nehmen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

Sicherheitsgebühr für was?#c


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen,


Keine ahnung, so wurde mir das gesagt. 

Gruß
JonS


----------



## Atomic (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin,
mal ne Frage an die Brandungsangler unter Euch.
Ich bin jetzt kein Brandungsexperte, habe aber ne ordentliche Ausrüstung. Zumindestens in meinen Augen   2x Pen Overseas 4,5m 100 - 250gr.
Ist es möglich deim dem Aktuellen Wetter mit der Brandung zu fischen?

Wind: West ca. 35 Km/h
Temp: 18-20 C°
Sonne / Regen

Ich wollte gern zum Badestand nach Sortebärdalen bei den Bunkern.
Bin heute schon mal dort gewesen und habe nen par Fotos gemacht, aber ich finde die Brandung echt schon heftig. 

Hier die Fotos. Die Wellen sind größer, als sie auf den Fotos wirken. |kopfkrat

https://plus.google.com/photos/105670112555889554462/albums/5779859168479825073


----------



## maki1980 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Atomic,

mit einem ordentlichen Krallenblei (200 gr.) sollte es gehen.
Ansonsten findest du dein Vorfach innerhalb kürzester Zeit am Land wieder.

Und nicht zu weit hinaus Werfen!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Atomic (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Okay, danke.
Und Erfolgsmöglichkeit? Platte bei der Brandung sollten doch da sein, oder? Ich glaub, ich werd es dann Heute oder Morgen abend mal probieren.


----------



## maki1980 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Platte sind i.d.R. immer drinn.
Nur wie gesagt, nicht zu weit Werfen!
Am besten funktioniert die erste Rinne.
Leider überwerfen viele Angler diese und wundern sich, dass sie nicht fangen! 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Atomic (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ok, danke für die Info.
Kannst du mir dann bitte sagen, weit Weit ca. ?
Ich habe mal ei Foto angehängt. Wie ich das heute sehen konnte, ist jetzt bei 2 oder zwischen 2 und 3 eine Sandbank. Da noch hinter oder davor? Weil davor sind ja nur ca. 15-20m.


----------



## anschmu (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Das Zählwerk war auf Null.
> 
> Hatte vor drei Jahren das Problem dort , das ich gar keinen Sprit bekommen habe aber über 60 € abgebucht wurden ! Habe dann dort angerufen - irgrndwo in Kopenhagen und mir wurde das Geld zurück überwiesen ! ging alles sehr schnell - nur seitdem bin ich mit den Kartenautomaten sehr vorsichtig geworden . Nur gibt es immer weniger Direktzahler um Hvidesande man muß schon wissen wo man tankt !


----------



## viebi (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

wir sind ab Samstag in Hvide Sande und natürlich ist die Angelausrüstung auch dabei. Wir wollten es diemsal das erste mal auf Makrelen veruschen, da wir sonst immer schon früher nach Dk gefahren sind und hauptsächlich die Hornis da waren. Nebenbei natürlich ein bisschen Put&Take, nur in den letzten zwei jahren hatten wir keinen Erfolg mehr, keine Einzige Forelle, nichts. Deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen ob ihr uns was in der Umgebung von HV empfehlen könnt. Natürlich wollen wir nicht die ganze Schuld auf die Seen schieben, wir haben bestimmt auch was dazu beigetragen  . Wär nett wenn ihr mal ein paar Tipps postet, worauf die dänischen Lachsforellen am meisten stehen und an welchen Seen ihr bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hat bzw ob es sich überhaupt noch "lohnt" Geld für Put&Take Seen auszugeben.

MfG
Lukas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hier findest du sicher paar intressante tips http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231717


----------



## viebi (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Oh vielen dank, habs mir mal durchgelesen. Mir ist aufgefallen das viele den Powerbait Teig mit Knoblauch benutzen, bringt der wirklich was bzw habt ihr dmait schon selbst erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@maki1980
kennst du dich auch beim Leuchtturm in Nr. Lyngvig aus?Wenn ja, wie weit muss man da sein Blei der Sonne entgegnwerfen? Bin im Oktober in HS und wenn´s mit den Heringen nicht klappt, wollte ich mal auf Platte gehen.


----------



## Hook007 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Hook007
> Zum Herings- und Makrelenangeln nehm ich ne Spinnrute von 80g WG in 2,70.
> Zum Posenangeln reicht ne Rute von max 40g WG.


 
Danke!!
So kurz!!??
Ich dachte ich müsste weiter raus!!
Gut dann würde ja auch meine starke Feederrute ausreichen!! #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Danke!!
> So kurz!!??
> Ich dachte ich müsste weiter raus!!
> Gut dann würde ja auch* meine starke Feederrute* ausreichen!! #6


 

Reicht völlig.:m
Nimm ein paar schwere Posen (20-30gr) mit Die kannst du von der Mole mit Fetzen auf Makrele einsetzen.


----------



## Atomic (23. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So zurück vom Angeln. Viel Wind, viel Brandung, ein wenig Regen und kein Fisch.
Aber ist ein schöner Abend gewesen.
https://picasaweb.google.com/m/view...54462/5779859168479825073/5779987037174277762


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



viebi schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das viele den Powerbait Teig mit Knoblauch benutzen, bringt der wirklich was bzw habt ihr dmait schon selbst erfahrungen gemacht?


Ja und ja. Ich bilde mir ein, dass der sehr gut funktioniert. Derzeit ist das der erste Teig, den ich anködere, wenn ich am Forellenteich angle.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## maki1980 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Atomic schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> Kannst du mir dann bitte sagen, weit Weit ca. ?
> Ich habe mal ei Foto angehängt. Wie ich das heute sehen konnte, ist jetzt bei 2 oder zwischen 2 und 3 eine Sandbank. Da noch hinter oder davor? Weil davor sind ja nur ca. 15-20m.


 
Ich bezweifel, dass du überhaupt weiter als Nr. 2 Werfen kannst  Ich bin immer im Bereich Tingodden unterwegs und da reichen 30-40 Meter Wurfweite. Quasi vor die Füße werfen. Probier es aus. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, wirf etwas weiter aus und hole alle 5 Minuten die Montage ein wenig näher ran. So bekommst du eine Ahnung wo der Fisch steht (wenn er steht). 
Werde so auch wieder ende Sep. angreifen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## maki1980 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Atomic schrieb:


> So zurück vom Angeln. Viel Wind, viel Brandung, ein wenig Regen und kein Fisch.
> Aber ist ein schöner Abend gewesen.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/m/view...54462/5779859168479825073/5779987037174277762


 

Hast du mit Wattwurm geangelt?


----------



## Atomic (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja mit Wattwurm und Gulp. Immer 2 Wattwürmer und nach 20 min ist noch ein Rest drauf gewesen. Das Blei hat sich richtig in den Sand ein gespült.

Gruß Christian


----------



## maki1980 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> @maki1980
> kennst du dich auch beim Leuchtturm in Nr. Lyngvig aus?Wenn ja, wie weit muss man da sein Blei der Sonne entgegnwerfen? Bin im Oktober in HS und wenn´s mit den Heringen nicht klappt, wollte ich mal auf Platte gehen.


 
Moin,

leider kenn ich die Ecke nicht.
Bin immer nur im Bereich Tingodden (Argab) gewesen.
Dieses Jahr werde ich in Harvrig antesten.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## maki1980 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Atomic schrieb:


> Ja mit Wattwurm und Gulp. Immer 2 Wattwürmer und nach 20 min ist noch ein Rest drauf gewesen. Das Blei hat sich richtig in den Sand ein gespült.
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
Entweder zu große Wellen?



Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Atomic (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja die Wellen schon schon heftig gewesen. Aber Wurm ist hat noch dran gewesen. Hat Spaß gemacht. Ich habe immer ein Rute ca. 15-20 und die Andere 50-70m geworfen.

Jetzt werde ich es am WE mal an der Mole in HS auf Makrele probieren.

@Friedfisch0185
Ich werde im laufe der kommenden Woche mal am Leuchtturm probieren. Ich werde dann mal von meinen leihen haften Erfahrungen als Brandungsangler berichten. |wavey:


Gruß Christian


----------



## maki1980 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Versuch es wenn die Wellen nicht zu groß sind.
Die riesen Kraft, vertreibt die Fische eher in den tieferen Bereich.
In den du mit der Rute nicht hin werfen kannst.

Große Wellen = gutes Brandungsangeln trifft nicht immer zu.

Leider weiß ich nicht, in wie Weit der Hafen durch die Arbeiten zugänglich ist, aber vor den Bauarbeiten gab es einen kleinen Strandabschnitt im äußersten Hafenbecken. Hier konnte man auch gut auf Platte fischen und war den Wellen nicht so ausgesetzt.


----------



## Atomic (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Also die südliche Große Mole kann man betreten. Ich bin am Mi. dort gewesen und etlichen anderen Turis   Ich weis jetzt nicht, wie dort Vormittags gearbeitet wird, aber Nachmittags sollte es gehen.

Bandungsangeln Aktuell:
Wind hat stark Nachgelassen. 5-10 Km/h Sonnig bis leicht bewölkt.
Ich werde nachher wol noch mal zum Husby Klitvej Badestrand fahren, wenn meine Frau mich lässt


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Atomic,

Du kannst auch  vormittag auf die Mole. Dort  wird nicht gearbeitet,  jedenfalls die letzten 2wochen. Ich denke mal wenn die Touris wieder weniger werden gehen die Arbeiten weiter. 

Zum brandungsangeln gehst du nach den gezeiten oder einfach nur irgentwann? Jetzt zur zeit würde ich sehr auf die gezeiten achten. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Atomic (24. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke Jonas.
Ich werde dann mal morgen oder Sonntag probieren an die Mole zu gehen.

Zum Brandungsangeln bin ich heute nicht mehr gekommen, ich habe Finkenwerder Speck gemacht, mit frischem Butt und Schollen vom Kutter.
Ich gehe normalerweise immer in der Abenddämmerung als Aktuell zwischen 19 und 23 Uhr los. Die Gezeiten habe ich hier in der Nordsee nicht beachtet, das kenne ich zwar bei uns Hamburg, aber hätte nicht gedacht, das es hier so eine Rolle spielt. Was ist denn gut?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ORKA1977 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi
danke für deine ausführliche Antwort "LAC".War sehr informativ.
Mfg.orka


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Christian, 

Also 2-3 stunden vorm Hochwasser bis 2-3 stunden danach sind gut. Hol dir einen Hochwasser Kalender in HS. Du musst aber ca.1std drauf rechnen aus eingen Erfahrungen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Atomic (25. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke Jonas.
Wir haben in der Turizeitung aus Ringkøbing einen Kalender drin.
Nun ist erst mal wieder Rwgen und Sturm. Wind aus Süd / Süd  West  ca. 25  - 30 Km/h


----------



## Atomic (25. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Und wieder ein Erfolgloser Tag beim Brandungsangeln. #q
Heute habe ich das Super Wetter zum Abend genutzt.
Hochwasser, Leicht bewölkt, Ca. 15Km/h und leichte Brandung.

Diesmal bin ich nicht am Husby Klitvej Badestrand, sondern am Sortebardalen Badestrand gewesen. Ca. 1000 m Nördlich der Bunker. Nur Steine!.....#d

Nun bin ich in meiner ersten Dänemark Woche 4 mal los gewesen, was das Brandungsangeln und habe nicht gefangen. Ob ich es in der kommenden Woche noch schaffen werde???? :c
Vielleicht morgen noch mal am Husby Klitvej Badestrand und vielleicht Makrele oder Hornhecht. Aber wenn ich sehe, was in HS für Hornhechte gefangen werden und dann auch noch mitgenommen werden, kommen mir die Tränen. :c
Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache, aber es kann noch nicht sein, dass in HS Hornhechte mit 30 - 40 cm mit genommen werden #d
Dann hab ich lieber gar nichts.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Christian, 

Versuch es doch mal in Frymarken am Leuchtturm. Ich habe im Mai dort gut gefangen. 
Zu den Hornhechten sind die in den letzten Tagen so klein geworden ich war am Dienstag das letzte mal gucken und da waren viele kleine aber auch gute bis 75cm. Makrelen wirst du wohl ehr mit Paternoster erwischen als mit Fischfetzen ausser der Wind dreht wieder auf Ost. Dann können die Fischfetzen besser punkten. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Atomic (25. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke Jonas.
Ich werden mal gucken.
Vielleicht probiere ich auch mal Hornis zu bekommen mit meinen Rapala Woblern. Dann beißen die Kleinen gar nicht erst.

Gruß Christian


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Christian,

Versuche es, aber ich hatte die 2 Wochen, wo ich oben war. Keinen gesehen der ein Hornhecht auf Blinker/Wobbler gefangen hat.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## viebi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

Wir waren heute das erste mal an der Mole, leider ohne erfolg. Gegen Mittag hatten wir uns das mal angeschaut und da sah es noch gut, Wind einigermaßen und viele Fänge die wir beobachten konnten. Deshalb sind wir dann auch später sElbst los und kaum waren wir da wurde der Wind stärker und stärker, wir konnten weder bei uns noch bei anderen fange beobachten und sind dann schließlich geflüchtet als der Wind das Wasser über die Molen geweht hat. Meine Frage: was sind die perfekten Bedingungen fur makrelen(Wind,Wetter,Temperatur )?


----------



## Ramon (26. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,
Ich war heute von 11-14Uhr an der Höfde Q in bei Fjaltring. War mehr ein Familienausflug mit Sandburg bauen. Mein Holde hat mir erlaubt ein paar Würfe zu machen. Neben mir stand ein Holländer mit zwei Makrelen. Ich war mit Wobbler unterwegs und wollte meinGlück an den großen Steinen auf Wolfbarsch versuchen. Leider war das ne null Nummer. Naja die Familie hatte dann auch noch was von unserem Tag. Später wurde der Wind so stark, dass es keinen Sinn mehr machte


----------



## LAC (26. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Eisangler
habe dich an der surfschule (campingplatz) gesucht - konnte dich leider nicht finden - anschließend war ich mit zwei familien im fischereimuseum und danach haben wir an der schleuse auf der nördlichen fjordseite unser glück versucht -  tore waren alle offen. 
Beim nächsten mal - sollte es klappen.
Gruß


----------



## eislander (26. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,
hatte bis kurz vor 5 auf dem Campingplatz auf Dich gewartet und die Brause kalt gehalten und war dann auch noch am Museum und an an der Mole aber da alle Tore weit offen waren habe ich nicht weiter gesucht.
Sollte dieses Mal nicht sein. Wie Du schon sagst, nächstes Mal klappt`s wieder.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## sitzangler (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Moin,

bin ab 20.10. für zwei Wochen in Skaven.
Hat jemand Infos ob um diese Zeit die Molen in HS wieder offen sind.
Ich würde sonst nämlich mein Brandungsgerödel zu Hause lassen und mich nur den Heringen und Forellen widmen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Atomic schrieb:


> @Friedfisch0185
> Ich werde im laufe der kommenden Woche mal am Leuchtturm probieren. Ich werde dann mal von meinen leihen haften Erfahrungen als Brandungsangler berichten. |wavey:
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian


Da sind deine Kenntnisse besser als meine!


----------



## Mulder (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Atomic schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> Kannst du mir dann bitte sagen, weit Weit ca. ?
> Ich habe mal ei Foto angehängt. Wie ich das heute sehen konnte, ist jetzt bei 2 oder zwischen 2 und 3 eine Sandbank. Da noch hinter oder davor? Weil davor sind ja nur ca. 15-20m.



Moin Atomic,

ich war vor 6 Wochen genau an der Bunkerstelle mit meiner Familie angeln. Wir haben einige Platten Ü45 verhaften können.
Geangelt haben wir bei Ebbe von der Sandbank aus (ca. 13-17Uhr). 
Geworfen dann bis max Punkt 3 auf deinem Bild. 
Der Beste Köder war Heringsfetzen. Auf Wurm ging aber auch was. 

Gruß Mulder


----------



## FangeNichts5 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



sitzangler schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> bin ab 20.10. für zwei Wochen in Skaven.
> Hat jemand Infos ob um diese Zeit die Molen in HS wieder offen sind.
> ...



Die Nordmole ist offen, aber noch nicht 100%ig fertiggestellt. Auf der Südmole waren letzte Woche noch Bagger zu Gange.


----------



## Atomic (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Mulder schrieb:


> Moin Atomic,
> 
> ich war vor 6 Wochen genau an der Bunkerstelle mit meiner Familie angeln. Wir haben einige Platten Ü45 verhaften können.
> Geangelt haben wir bei Ebbe von der Sandbank aus (ca. 13-17Uhr).
> ...



Danke für die Info. Mal sehen was noch geht.


----------



## Klaas_0512 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Fahre morgen nach HS..
Kann man auf die Nordmole und ist noch Makrele da?
Padanoster oder Heringsfetzen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten
(ein wenig im Packstress )


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Klaas_0512 schrieb:


> Fahre morgen nach HS..
> Kann man auf die Nordmole und ist noch Makrele da?
> *Padanoster* oder Heringsfetzen?
> 
> ...


 

Geht gar nicht,und etwas lesen hilft auch weiter.:m


----------



## Atomic (27. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ja die Mole kann man betreten auch zum Angeln.
Ich bin heute dort gewesen, aber die Schleuse ist offen gewesen. Ziemlich starke Strömung.

So jetzt zum Brandungsangeln.
Heute hatte ich erfolg.|supergri
Diesmal mal wieder südlich von den Bunkern, direkt am Badestrand.
Wasser ist fast weg gewesen. Brandung nur auf ca. 40-50 m vom Strand. Gefischt habe ich wieder in der Dämmerung also von 20-23 Uhr. Nur ca. 10m vom Strand entfernt. 2 Butt und zwei kleine Schollen, die ich dann auch wieder frei gelassen habe. Dann sind die Wattwürmer zu ende gegangen. Aber es gibt tatsächlich Fische in der Nordsee... |kopfkrat:m
Jetzt hat der Wind auf Ost gedreht und der Regen soll kommen.
Ablandiger Wind soll ja gut für Makrele sein, also mal sehen, wie ich lust habe.#c


----------



## maki1980 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Atomic schrieb:


> Ja die Mole kann man betreten auch zum Angeln.
> Ich bin heute dort gewesen, aber die Schleuse ist offen gewesen. Ziemlich starke Strömung.
> 
> So jetzt zum Brandungsangeln.
> ...


 

Ich sag doch:
nicht zu Weit hinaus Werfen.... 

Petri


----------



## Brassenkönig (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin an alle HSler, werde in der Zeit vom 15.09-22.09 mal wieder vor Ort sein. Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich die letzten Jahre immer im Frühjahr sowie im Herbst so mitte Oktober in HS war, jedoch nie im September. Wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob ich um die Zeit evtl noch Chance auf Makrele habe. Für den Herbsthering wird es wohl noch ein wenig zu früh sein, oder#c?! Ansonsten muss ich mich ans Brandungsangeln halten sowie im Fjord bisschen auf Barsch, Hecht und co. Wäre für ne Antwort dankbar:m


----------



## Cordless (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Moin an alle HSler, werde in der Zeit vom 15.09-22.09 mal wieder vor Ort sein. Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich die letzten Jahre immer im Frühjahr sowie im Herbst so mitte Oktober in HS war, jedoch nie im September. Wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob ich um die Zeit evtl noch Chance auf Makrele habe. Für den Herbsthering wird es wohl noch ein wenig zu früh sein, oder#c?! Ansonsten muss ich mich ans Brandungsangeln halten sowie im Fjord bisschen auf Barsch, Hecht und co. Wäre für ne Antwort dankbar:m




Wir kommen am 21 mit 6 Mann nach Hvide Sande.....
Wir hoffen das der Herbsthering dann schon da ist.......
Wäre aber toll wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte !


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Cordless schrieb:


> Wir kommen am 21 mit 6 Mann nach Hvide Sande.....
> *Wir hoffen das der Herbsthering dann schon da ist.......*
> Wäre aber toll wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte !


 

Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.:m
Halte es für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## viebi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

Wir waren am Sonntag und am Montag an der Mole auf Makrele ist aber nichts bei rausgekOmmen. Nun wollte ich fragen ob die Makrelen denn überhaupt noch wollen ? In der Zeit als wir da waren waren recht viel Schleusentore geöffnet , könnte das ein Problem gewesen sein?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



viebi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wir waren am Sonntag und am Montag an der Mole auf Makrele ist aber nichts bei rausgekOmmen. Nun wollte ich fragen ob die Makrelen denn überhaupt noch wollen ? In der Zeit als wir da waren waren recht viel Schleusentore geöffnet , könnte das ein Problem gewesen sein?


 

Die Makrele ist halt ein Saisonfisch. Möglicherweise sind die
ohnehin nicht großen Schwärme bis auf einige kleine Trupps
schon wieder im offenen Meer.:m


----------



## Hossi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



viebi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wir waren am Sonntag und am Montag an der Mole auf Makrele ist aber nichts bei rausgekOmmen. Nun wollte ich fragen ob die Makrelen denn überhaupt noch wollen ? In der Zeit als wir da waren waren recht viel Schleusentore geöffnet , könnte das ein Problem gewesen sein?



Am Sonntag konnten wir am frühem Nachmittag noch einzelne Makrelenfänge auf der Spitze der Nordmole beobachten, später kam kräftiger Wind auf. Danach sollen die Fänge vorbei gewesen sein.
Hinter der Schleuse soll Hornhecht gefangen worden sein.
Im Moment scheint aber eine Fangflaute zu sein.
Grüße aus Bjerregard, Jan


----------



## Brassenkönig (28. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das klingt ja nicht so dolle, denke leider auch, dass es für Herbshering noch zu früh sein wird, Makrele wird wohl auch schon weg sein. Naja Brandung geht ja fast immer, ansonst muss ich meine Wathose mitnehmen und den Fjord bisschen mit der Spinnrute unsicher machen  

Hier nochmal ein kleiner Tip an alle Friedfischangler die mal in der Gegend sind und die jeweiligen Saisonfische grad nicht wollen. Hab mir diesen Mai mal den Spaß gemacht und im Fjord mit Feederrute und Futterkorb mein Glück versucht. Ich sag nur Rotaugen in Massen!!! Und zum Teil welche die an 1 Kg Gewicht rankamen, der Setzkescher war in 2 Stunden gut voll . Seltsamer Weise scheint es im Fjord bis auf Rotaugen und Rotfedern (machen im Sommer mit Matchrute und leichtem Waggler richtig Laune!) keine weiteren Friedfische zu geben. Sonderbar, gerade Brassen kommen doch überall vor, hab dort aber noch keinen gefangen. Deshalb mal die Frage an euch, ob jemand von euch schon Brassen, Karpfen, Alande oder anderes Friedfischgetier dort gefangen hat? Meiner Meinung nach hat der Fjord ganz schön Potential, jedoch übersehen das viele.


----------



## Hossi (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Nicht ganz, Makrele und kleine Hornhechte werden Wetter und Strömungsabhänging gefangen, ein Pärchen ist Sonntag mit einem 3/4 gefülltem Eimer Makrele auf der Mole gewesen.


----------



## Michael_05er (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Zum Makrelenangeln habei ich gerade noch was auf angeln.de gefunden. Der Tipp mit den Heringspaternostern für mehr Wurfweite ist nicht schlecht. Der Verkäufer bei Kott Fritid, der auf dem Bild ist, was übrigens derjenige, der die Forellenseen recht gut kannte.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## viebi (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die Tage an denen wir an der Mole waren war nichts los, wäre nett wenn jemand posten könnte wenn ihr wieder was fangt bzw ihr seht das was gefangen wird 

Mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Hossi,

Wie lange standen sie beiden aber auch schon an der Mole um einen 3/4 eimer voll zu bekommen?

@All, 

Wenn man an der Mole kurz mal zum gucken ist, ob dort was gefangen wird oder ob es sich lohnt. Man aber nichts ein Fisch sieht heisst es doch nicht das keine Makrelen dort sind.
Makrelen werden am Tag eingtlich immer mal welche gefangen egal wie das Wetter/Wind/Strömung gerade ist. Nur wer stellt sich bei Regen/Strum schon auf die Mole? Mal hat einer mehr glück mal weniger. Aber wer will schon den ganzen tag 1-3wochen an der Mole stehen und warten bis *DER* Schwarm Makrelen da ist und dann richtig zuschlagen. Aber sonst nichts oder mal 1 oder 2. Ich persönlich Angel in mein Urlaub auch mehr als sonst, aber den ganzen Urlaub von Morgens bis Abends an der Mole stehen würde ich nicht. Dann lieber 2std. am Tag an der Mole stehen und wenn ich nichts Fange ist das ebent so. Ich sag mal jetzt wird die Makrelenzeit langsam zuende gehen.


Gruß
Jonas


----------



## viebi (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Es muss ja nichtmal ein Schwarm sein, nur als wir da waren hatten wir nichtmal nen Biss bzw alle die zu der Zeit an den Molen standen gingen leer nach Hause. Also wenn ihr selbst Erfolg habt, wenn auch nur einen kleinen, Fangmeldungen sind zumindest von mir gern gesehen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey viebi,

Klar gibt es Tage wo keine gefangen werden, aber 1-2 werden immer gefangen. Du stehst ja nicht von 6 uhr Morgens bis 23uhr uhr abends an der Mole. Das man nicht bei jeden Wurf eine Makrele an den Haken bekommt sollte auch jedem Klar sein. Ich bin in den letzte woche das ein oder andere mal ohne Fisch nach hause gefahren. Als ich mit Okram und seinen söhnen an der Mole stand hatte ich in 2-3std. 2stk. als ich dann nach hause gefahren bin haben die an gefangen zu beissen, wie ich am nächsten Tag erfahren hatte.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Hossi (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Hossi,
> 
> Wie lange standen sie beiden aber auch schon an der Mole um einen 3/4 eimer voll zu bekommen?
> 
> ...



Gute Frage, laut Aussage von den Beiden standen sie erst dichter am Molenfuß und sind, nachdem sie nix gefangen haben, Richtung Kopf umgezogen. Ich bin von etwa 2 Stunden ausgegangen#c,
Gruß Jan


----------



## porscher (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ich habe im fjord auch noch keine brassen gefangen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Brassenkönig,

Ich glaube Brassen und Karpfen sind nicht im Fjord. Ich habe bis lang auch nur Rotaugen Rotfedern Nasen und Barsche gefangen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## viebi (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Was läuft denn momentan besser In Sachen Makrele, Pose und Fischfetzen oder Paternoster?


----------



## rainzor (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Brassenkönig,
> 
> Ich glaube Brassen und Karpfen sind nicht im Fjord. Ich habe bis lang auch nur Rotaugen Rotfedern Nasen und Barsche gefangen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jonas,

ich dachte auch immer, es wären Nasen. Aber nachdem ich mal einen großen gefangen hatte (und Otto zu Rate gezogen habe) war klar, daß es sich um Schnäpel handelt.

Außer den von dir genannten habe ich im Fjord noch Hecht, Aal und im letzten Urlaub eine kleine Forelle gefangen. Und nicht zu vergessen, im Frühjahr Massen von Stichlingen.|supergri

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,
> 
> ich dachte auch immer, es wären Nasen. Aber nachdem ich mal einen großen gefangen hatte (und Otto zu Rate gezogen habe) war klar, daß es sich um Schnäpel handelt.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

die beiden lassen sich recht gut durch die Fettflosse des
Schnäpels unterscheiden.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,
> 
> ich dachte auch immer, es wären Nasen. Aber nachdem ich mal einen großen gefangen hatte (und Otto zu Rate gezogen habe) war klar, daß es sich um Schnäpel handelt.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Rainer, 

Danke für die Erklärung. Ich habe sie als  Kind gefangen (5-7jahre vllt.) und als ich dann auf einer Karte nach geschaut hatte haben, dachte ich es wären Nasen gewesen. Aber das ist doch gut zu wissen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Rainer,
> 
> Danke für die Erklärung. Ich habe sie als Kind gefangen (5-7jahre vllt.) und als ich dann auf einer Karte nach geschaut hatte haben, dachte ich es wären Nasen gewesen. Aber das ist doch gut zu wissen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

was wird eigentlich z.Z. an der Schleuse umgebaut?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen,

So wie ich das gesehen habe, werden die Schleusentore ausgebaut und Repariert/gewartet. In der Zeit wo ich oben war haben sie 4 Tore ausgebaut bzw. eingebaut. Also immer nur eine am Tag. Meistens haben die gegen 17-18uhr angefangen und dann bis 21-22uhr aufgehört. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> So wie ich das gesehen habe, werden die Schleusentore ausgebaut und Repariert/gewartet. In der Zeit wo ich oben war haben sie 4 Tore ausgebaut bzw. eingebaut. Also immer nur eine am Tag. Meistens haben die gegen 17-18uhr angefangen und dann bis 21-22uhr aufgehört.
> 
> ...


 

Den Austausch,bzw. Wartung der Schleusentore habe ich auch vor einigen Jahren mal gesehen. Aber da waren nicht mehrere Bagger auf der Plattform.  |kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Jürgen, 

Aso das meinst du dazu kann ich dir leider nichts genaus sagen. Was ich letztens gesehen hatte, war das sie Metallplatten ca.1m vor der Plattform angebracht habe.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Atomic (30. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin,
ich meld mich auch mal wieder mit guten Nachrichten.
Ich bin jetzt 2 Nachmittage am Houvig Badestrand, Brandungsangeln gewesen. Nun weis ich auch, wie ich Plattfische fange. |bla:
Gestern Nachmittag in 2h 3 schöne Butt und viele kleine.
Heute in 5 min, 4 Stück, eine davon 42 cm. Darauf folgen viele kleine. ( Zigarettenschachtel Größe ). Dann nach ca. 30min alles vorbei. #c Wind leicht südlich gedreht, sonnst nichts anders.
Morgen noch mal den letzten Tag in DK nutzten. Bischen Brandungsangeln und dann späteren Nachmittag vielleicht noch mal Woppler in HS an der Schleuse auf Hornhecht testen. Fehmarn Sund klappt das immer Super. 1h 15-20 Stück, wenn sie da sind, besser als alles andere.

Ich werde dann noch mal berichten.

Gruß Christian ( Noch aus Sondervig )


----------



## ORKA1977 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi
war gestern das letzte mal für dieses Jahr in HS angeln:c.
Ausbeute: Aalquappen und mal wieder ordentlich Hornis.
Im Mai 2013 zum Glück wieder hier,dann wird 1 Woche 24 Std.am
Tag geangelt.Das volle Programm.
Mfg.


----------



## der-autor (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo leute. ich will dieses jahr das erste mal hier fischen. will an den hafen in hvide sande. geht hornhecht noch? habt ihr tipps? oder lieber auf makrele oder was ganz anderes? ziehe aktuell wohl noch meerforellen rein?

fragen ueber fragen. #h


der autor


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey also meerforellen sind im ganzen hafengebiet geschont. Hornhechte gehen wohl langsam zuende. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## der-autor (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

danke fuer den tipp. das mit den mefos hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht gelesen. auch nicht in den touristinfos von dk selbst. aber egal ein paar hornis wuerden wir reichen. ein paar tipps fuer mich? pose mit krabbe oder mefoblinker? feue mich ueber jede info.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey,

Nimm einfach ne posen montage mit krabben oder fischfetzen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## der-autor (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

danke. so werde ich es versuchen. habe heute mal geschaut. die wenigen die da waren waren rehcht erfolglos. geht makrele denn noch? denn einer hat mit makrelenvorfach gefischt?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey, versuch hornis werden langsam weniger. Makrelen wurden vor einer woche noch gefangen werden aber auch langsam weniger, gebissen haben die auf fischfetzen sowohl als auch Paternoster.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Jüü (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej #h
Wir sind zur Zeit in Vejlby im Urlaub.Da hab ich mal ne Frage.War von Euch jemand in der letzten Zeit in  Tyboroen im Hafen angeln.
Mich würde mal interresieren was er dort gefangen hat.


----------



## Jüü (3. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej zusammen !
das gehört zwar nicht direkt in den HS Treat,doch ich dachte mir es interessiert Euch.Ich war heut auf der Mole in Tyborön und hab 7 Makrelen auf Heringspaternoster gefangen.Außerdem beißen kleine Wittlinge,jede Menge. #a


----------



## der-autor (3. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ok ich werde morgen mal hvide sande auf hornis testen und euch dann berichten. wenn gar nichts geht gehe ich an den putandtake ggü.

 bin mal gespannt ob wir ein paar hornis überreden können.:g


----------



## der-autor (4. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

komme gerade zurueck. 15 hornis in zwei stunden. mal nah mal fern, tiefe 1 m alles auf garnele. ging echt gut, aber wurde auch schnell voll. also wer zeit hat ab dafuer......


----------



## Cordless (4. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



der-autor schrieb:


> komme gerade zurueck. 15 hornis in zwei stunden. mal nah mal fern, tiefe 1 m alles auf garnele. ging echt gut, aber wurde auch schnell voll. also wer zeit hat ab dafuer......



Moin moin.......

hört sich doch gut an.......hoffe das am 21ten September noch was da ist.....Auf das die Heringe wieder kommen....
Sonst muss ich mich mal mit Brandungsangeln beschäftigen...


----------



## LAC (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Cordless

Im mai ist normal die zeit, wo der honhecht in kapitalen größen und in großen schulen in hvide sande sich aufhält - kenne keinen platz in europa, wo man so leicht hornhechte und in den stückzahlen vom ufer aus angeln kann. Selbst kinder von 3 jahren fangen diesen hornhecht schon, dass er den volksnamen der "marlin des kleinen mannes" hat, hat jedoch damit nichts zu tun. 
Von moant zu monat verringern sich die stückzahlen und sie werden auch immer kleiner. Ob sie am 21. september noch in hvide sande sind, hängt von vielen faktoren ab, jedenfalls sind sie nicht verschwunden, sie schwimmen noch in der nordsee. Vereinzelt kann man glück haben, es ist wie mit den heringen, die kann man das ganze jahr über fangen von april bis dezember - wobei man im august jedoch eine wunderbare angelwoche verbringen kann und kaum den eimer voll bekommt. Im april sieht das anders aus, da fangen einige  einen VW Bus voll und stinken nach "hobbyfischer". |supergri


----------



## ORKA1977 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi
Bin nun wieder daheim.War wie immer schön in Hvide Sande zu angeln.
Im Mai 2013 komme ich für 1 Wo. wieder,dann wird jeden Tag ohne Unterbrechung geangelt.
Ich breuchte mal ein gutes Rezept für Hornhecht.Hab sie gegrillt und in der Pfanne gebraten.Da sie so gut wie kein Gramm Fett besitzen sind sie auch schön trocken.
In Alufolie und dann gegart gehts gerade so.

Da Du (LAC) mir schon Gute Tipps gegeben hast brauche ich nun noch Fangvorschläge für Mai.Nicht nur Hornhecht und Hering bitte.
Mfg.Orka


----------



## Michael_05er (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Ich breuchte mal ein gutes Rezept für Hornhecht.


Räuchern geht auch ganz gut. Irgendwo gab es hier im Board auch mal ein Rezept für "Hornhecht-Röllchen" glaube ich.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Michael, 

Ich meine das Rezept war von Otto. 

@ORKA1977

Ich Dünnste Hornis immer in Alufolie mit Kräutern.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Orka

Hornhecht schmecken auch sehr gut eingelegt, dann sind sie nicht mehr trocken und fallen förmlich von den gräten - schön braten und dann in essig mit wasser und gewürze einlegen einige tage ziehen lassen - wie man es mit den heringen macht.

Nun möchtest du wissen, wie man fische am haken bekommt, d.h. über horhecht und hering muss ich ja nichts mehr schreiben - wie ich sie - erfolgreich - am haken bekomme  habe ich schon zig mal gepostet. Nun kann man sie mit unterschiedlichen methoden angeln - ich benutze bei jeder fischart nur eine methode.

Orka, andere fischarten in hvide sande sehe ich nicht, |supergri d.h. ich kenne zwar alle fischarten die dort vorkommen, auch für  die einzelnen arten die fangmethoden, jedoch zählen sie nicht für mich, d.h.  hvide sande ist für mich kein guter angelplatz für andere arten. Nun werden einige sagen der spinnt - so sehe ich es  halt. Wenn ich eine fischart fangen will, dann fahre ich dort hin wo ein guter bestand ist. Ich suche auch kein euro auf der autobahn, man findet schneller einen in der kneipe. Hvide sande hat für mich nur den hering und beim hornhecht, zähle ich hvide sande zu den besten fangplätzen in europa. 
Hinzu kommt auch, dass ich nicht nach hvide sande fahre und urlaub habe und die beine baumeln lassen kann, d.h. den ganzen tag frei habe. Ich bin ja von beruf kein angler, wobei ich die angelei liebe - sie entspannt.
Nein ich fahre nicht nach hvide sande um meeräschen zu angeln, natürlich habe ich es dort schon versucht. jedoch ohne erfolg, obwohl ich sie gesehen habe. Ich habe jedoch hunderte von meeräschen schon im leben gefangen, jedoch in den mediteranen ländern. Die letzten bei musik und wein  - aus dem fenster in venedig. |supergri Herrlich, erfolgreicher und besser als auf den steinen in hvide sande.

Orka, welche fischart interessiert dich, wir haben ja noch den fjord, dort sind ja auch noch fische drin. Barsch und hecht und kapitale rotaugen und dann haben wir noch den lachs und die meerforelle. wobei man bei den lachsartigen  - außer bachforelle - 13 stunden am tag angeln muss und dieses eine woche lang um einen lachs zu landen   - so habe ich den durchschnitt mal errechnet, als die varde au für lachs eröffnet wurde. Nur vereinsmitglieder durften angeln - sie hatten alle heimvorteil. Bei den touristen kann es auch schneller gehen, meistens dauert es jedoch jahre.|supergri 

Nenn mir mal die fischart, die du gerne in hvide sande fangen möchtest - natürlich mit erfolg. Wobei ich keine fangmethoden für lachs und mefo in den fließgewässern gebe - wenn man kein erfolg hat, lag es dann an meinen worten d.h. methode.
Ich kenne einen angler, der ist jedes jahr - fünf jahre lang -  nach schweden zur mörrum gefahren und hat herrlich angeltage dot verbracht - kam auch mit lachs nach hause, jedoch hat er den vor ort gekauft. Nach dem fünften jahr hat er sein gerät verkauft, war kein richtger angler, hat sich die falsche stelle ausgesucht in alaska hätte er lachse geangelt und auch springen gesehen, dabei noch bären beim fang beobachten können.
Nenn mir mal die fischart
Gruß


----------



## ORKA1977 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi LAC
wenn ich im Mai in HS werde ich Heringe und ein paar hornis fangen.
Ich würde es auf jeden fall mal in der Brandung versuchen,vom Strand und von der Mole aus.
Mal schauen was auf Wattwurm und Fischfetzen beißt.
Ich möchte in der einen Woche nur in HS angeln,da ich dort meine Unterkunft habe.
Mfg.Orka


----------



## LAC (7. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi LAC
> wenn ich im Mai in HS werde ich Heringe und ein paar hornis fangen.
> Ich würde es auf jeden fall mal in der Brandung versuchen,vom Strand und von der Mole aus.
> Mal schauen was auf Wattwurm und Fischfetzen beißt.
> ...



Orka,
außer honhecht und hering, läuft auch in hvide sande was vom ufer ab mt der angelei z.b. platte. mal ein kleiner dorsch, es kann auch ein maifisch am haken gehen und wenn man glück hat eine meeräsche oder ein lippfisch. 

Jedenfalls werden fischfetzen wenn man auf grund angelt gerne von krabben genommen und im mai fressen auch gerne die seehunden fischfetzen bzw. die fische die am haken hängen. Bis zu 17 individuen habe ich in hvide sande gezählt, die die angler ärgern.|supergri Es sind gute schwimmer und man kann gar nicht so schnell drehen - wie sie den fisch vom haken holen. Es ist ein herrliches schauspiel was dort abläuft. 

Orka, du wirst schon vom ufer fische fangen, da sehe ich keine probleme, dort sind ja fische. 
Der angelplatz wird aber nicht besser. Hvide sande liegt an der südlichen nordsee und ständig wird dort gebaggert damit der hafen sich nicht zu eine düne entwickelt.


----------



## blue1887 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi LAC
> wenn ich im Mai in HS werde ich Heringe und ein paar hornis fangen.
> Ich würde es auf jeden fall mal in der Brandung versuchen,vom Strand und von der Mole aus.
> Mal schauen was auf Wattwurm und Fischfetzen beißt.
> ...


moin,ich muss auch noch bis Mai warten|rolleyes,leider wird es wohl im Oktober nichts wie geplant....na mal schauen


----------



## Malzis (8. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich habe mehr Glück.Bin ab 6.10 In Hvide sande.möchte mal auf Platten sowie auf die dickeren Heringe probieren.Werde aber auch die Put&take seen nicht unbeachtet lassen.Wer auch noch daist,kann sich ja mal melden...schwarzer opelbus mit Norwegenflaggen hintendrauf....


----------



## anschmu (9. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Malzis schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr Glück.Bin ab 6.10 In Hvide sande.möchte mal auf Platten sowie auf die dickeren Heringe probieren.Werde aber auch die Put&take seen nicht unbeachtet lassen.Wer auch noch daist,kann sich ja mal melden...schwarzer opelbus mit Norwegenflaggen hintendrauf....



Bin auch ab 6.10. oben ! Hab Labtop mit ! Mal schauen was so geht ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> da fangen einige  einen VW Bus voll und stinken nach "hobbyfischer". |supergri



hier fühle ich mich angesprochen

will mit meinem Dicken im Oktober endlich wieder nach hvide sande. ich war schon sehr oft dort und kenne mich sehr gut aus auf dem klit, doch leider war es immer im frühjahr und dann ist es auch schon 10 jahre her. ich erinnere mich aber daran, dass es immer hieß "im herbst kommen die dicken herbstheringe"

ist das tatsächlich so? würde schon gerne wieder nen paar heringe mitnehmen.

und dann will ich meiner freundin zu liebe mal nen bissel auf teichforellen gehen. gibt es einen tip zum thema put and take auf/am klit? war früher mit vaddi immer am natursee bei nymindegab...die 2 mit der mauer. war aber auch eine eher sparsame ausbeute.

würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand auf den aktuellen stand bringen könnte.

vielen dank und beste grüße|wavey:


----------



## LAC (10. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Fischerjunge,
da freue ich ich mich, dass du dich angesprochen fühlst, |supergri hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass einer so ehrlich ist. Nun ist ein fischerjunge mit den gedanken stehts beim fisch - das sind meistens kindesträume beim fischerjunge,  die stinken nicht. Erst wenn im VW bus kein platz mehr ist z.b. für frauen, weil auf den sitzen die saftigen  heringe liegen  - dann stinkt es gewaltig nicht nur nach fisch.

Nun zu den heringen, im herbst kommt nach hvide sande ein anderer stamm, sie sind etwas dicker, wie du es erwähnt hast. Wobei im frühjahr auch sehr große dabei waren.
Nach meinen beobachtungen ist der bestand nicht mehr ganz so gut wie in früheren jahren - aber es reicht noch um einen vw bus voll zu machen und ein fischerjunge ist schnell im angelrausch, wenn´s an der angel zupft.|supergri 
Das lieben aber nicht nur fischerjungs, das lieben inzwischen ganze sippschaften, sie alle befassen sich mit der angelei, von morgens bis abends und nehmen was sie kriegen können. Das ist super und ganz einfach, denn sie müssen nicht lesen können, damit sie wie du, sich im anglerboard, einen gute tip holen können. Sie angeln lieber und hauen die schnur einfach ins wasser. Jedenfalls kommen immer mehr seeräuber nach hvide sande, da sie den fisch gut an mann bringen können.

Ich finde die put&take anlagen am klitt nicht so gut - an der mauer in nymindegab habe ich mich mal mit einem angler unterhalten, der hatte sein frauchen dabei und war froh, dass er sich einen schönen tag machen konnte und dabei geangelt hat - mal eine , mal auch zwei am Tag gefangen.
Auch da suchen die angler eine anlage, wo man 5 euro bezahlt und für 100 euro fisch bekommt. Das sind auch träume und so doof sind in dänemrk die bauern auch nicht, wie einige angler sich das ausrechen  - sind halt auch im rausch und da kommen die farbigsten bilder.
Der aktuelle stand ist, dass momentan die herbstheringe noch nicht da sind, sie kommen aber und auch in großen stückzahlen und die put und take betreiber, erst einen fischbesatz durchführen wird, wenn er genügend geld in der kasse hat, das ändert sich täglich.
Als beispiel: wenn du an solch einer put&take anlage angelst und ich komme einen tag später, dann gehe ich leer aus, weil du sie alle gefangen hast - das ist normal und glaube es mir, ich gehe dann sechs tage dort hin, zahle und fange nichts, weil du sie im VW Bus liegen hast |supergri|supergri 
Wobei ich mich oft erschrecke, weil ich das glück habe und reichlich fange und einfach nichts mehr reinhänge.

Du wirst schon was fangen, auch wenn du 10 jahre nicht in hvide sande warst - wünsche dir viel glück, dass du einen schönen urlaub verbringst.|supergri

Mir hat einer mal gesagt, wenn´s richtig vom himmel schüttet, d.h. regnet  sollen die fänge unglaublich sein. Jedesmal wenn ich den regen begutachte - ist er mir nicht stark genug, Nun habe ich dieses angler erzählt, die waren sofort im rausch, als es regnete, liefen sofort raus ans gewässer - wartet noch habe ich gerufen - nein, sie wollten nicht hören und kamen mit nassen socken zurück - ohne fsch, weil es nicht genug geschüttet hat.|supergri 
Petri dank!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo freund ewollte mich auch mal kurz melden, bin nun sagenhafte 42 kg leichter, ein traum. das ist wie ein neues leben. jetzt bringt das angeln um so mehr spass.

mfg fabi


----------



## Michael_05er (11. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi Fabi, du halbe Portion |supergri
schön zu hören, dass es Dich noch gibt und dass es Dir gut geht! Bleib gesund und munter!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@LAC

es macht richtig spaß deine texte zu lesen. nicht nur rhetorisches geschick sondern auch lyrisches können runden deine antwort ab.

ich höre natürlich das wohlwollen aus deinen zeilen, und dafür bedanke ich mich, aber ich komme auch nicht umhin zu bemerken, dass meine fragen nicht voll beantwortet wurden. 
klar...das thema heringe ist abgefrühstückt und wenn sie da sind werden wir sie auch fangen.
aber die auskunft zum put and take befriedigt mich noch nicht vollends.
mir ist natürlich bewußt, dass ein teichbetrieb auch nur ein wirtschaftsbetrieb ist und ich bin daher durchaus bereit 100 euro zu zahlen wenn die erstandene "Leistung" dem gerecht wird...
mir geht es auch nicht um die eierlegende wollmilchsau der forellenpuffs, sondern vielmehr darum, nicht einem schwarzen schaf auf zu sitzen. und sicherlich wird es teiche geben über die viele leute viel gutes erzählen...ebenso wie es welche gibt über die wenige leute wenig gutes berichten. meine entscheidung kann mir keiner abnehmen, aber tips, hinweise oder ein gut gemeintes " dort fängt man regelmäßig seine forelle" reichen mir schon um mich in die richtige richtung zu lenken 
auch komme ich nicht umhin zu bemerken, dass es 2 dinge gibt die dir wohl sehr gefallen: das thema VW-Bus und der Nickname fischerjunge
aus letzterem ist langsam ein fischermännchen geworden  

beste grüße vom fischer sin jung


----------



## Harti (11. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo freund ewollte mich auch mal kurz melden, bin nun sagenhafte 42 kg leichter, ein traum. das ist wie ein neues leben. jetzt bringt das angeln um so mehr spass.
> 
> mfg fabi



Hej Fabi,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem massiven Gewichtsverlust!#6

Hier ist im Moment nicht allzuviel los, berichte doch mal kurz über deinen Langeland Urlaub. Bin in 3 Wochen dort und will anschließend kurz nach HS rüber rutschen.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> es macht richtig spaß deine texte zu lesen. nicht nur rhetorisches geschick sondern auch lyrisches können runden deine antwort ab.
> 
> ...





Fischermännchen, an deinen zeilen habe ich schwer dran zu knacken, so habe ich meine  wörter noch nie betrachtet, habe halt blaue augen, bin blond und muss  wohl auch blöd sein, weil ich das noch nie gesehen habe - bedenke wir  sind hier im anglerboard - wir arbeiten meistens hier unter der  wasseroberfläche, halt bodennah und du bewegst dich in den lüften und  siehst in den zeilen,  theoretisches geschick und lyrisches können |supergri 
Da muss ich wirklich schmunzeln und platze förmlich, zum glück halte ich noch alles - mit den fingerspitzen - im griff.  
Hier ist das anglerboard, wo angler sich häuten |supergri  und informationen posten  z.b. hast du als letztes wort, einen thread  vom anglerboard verlinkt:  Dass sein döbel nach sperma riecht. Wenn man  lyrisches können, theoretisches geschick und noch in der psychologie  bewandert ist, könnte man eine werbekampagne daraus entwickeln, damit  mehr frauen sich mit der angelei befassen - das würde die uferzonen beleben. 
Irgendwie angeln wir ja alle, die reviere sind nur so unterschiedlich,  z.b. sucht man auch ganz lange ein passenden namen für sein kind. Einige  machen es sich einfach, kaufen sich ein buch und angeln sich da einen  raus. Oft entstehen dabei spannungen und da die frau ihr kind spermchen  nennen möchte und der mann sagt, dass ist doch kein name, das ist ein lebenselexier,  dann kann man ihn auch  hoppelmann nennen, können die interessantesten spannungen auftreten, die oft sehr kreativ werden,  man schleudert sich gegenseitig die schönsten namen  ins gesicht bis eine untertasse kommt mit den worten: schnauzie,  hast  du es jetzt verstanden. 

Beim betrachten der namen schalte ich meine grundkenntnisse in der psychologie ein, ich mache mir dann gedanken über die eltern, da die meistens die namen aussuchen. Dieses  mache ich natürlich nicht beim nicknamen, da ist es wahnsinnig schwer  sich ein bild über die eltern zu machen, ich nicke nur, ich hoffe du  verstehst mich. 
Na klar, du bist ein echter, ein fischerjunge. 
Ich hoffe du verzeihst mir, ich wollte dich nicht strapazieren mit  meinen worten, normal geht das auch gar nicht, da ich ein amateur, ein  reiner autodidakt bin - selbst ist der mann ! 
Du siehst das alles schon  richtig, der fischer sin jung, hat den durchblick.|supergri
Wir sind ja keine berufsfischer, die abgestempelt werden, weil sie nach fisch stinken, dabei sind es doch nur ihre döbel.  |supergri|supergri  

Wenn ich ein profi d.h. berufsfischer  wäre und mein döbel dieses geruch hätte, wie im thread vom anglerboard  steht, würde ich mich unter den nickname  "perlmutstange"  |supergri ganz schön breit machen. Weltweit hätte diese perlmutstange einen erfolg, abgestimmt auf die einzelnen zielgruppe. In japan könnte man ihn für schöne stunden am bahnhof im automaten ziehen. Im entenschnabelzug shinkansen, dem schnellsten zug, würde dieser döbelgeruch sich mit dem geruch der menschenmenge vermischen. Diese note, der döbelgeruch und die  unterschiedlichen schweißgerüche, wirken wie opium und gehen direkt ins blut - wie musik und alles ist am zucken. Natürlich  geht dieses nur in japan, da können die döbel auch kleiner sein, sie legen dort nur wert auf festes fleisch und spitz muss er sein. Kenne das land sehr gut - wenn´s weh tut sagen sie immer hita hita. |supergri
Sollte jedoch dieser namenlose berufsfischer keine ahnung haben vom döbel, stempelt man  ihn schnell ab und man kann lesen, haste im anglerboard von perlmutstange die "schuppenpflechte" gelesen.
So denken jetzt die bordies auch über meine wörter - für einige sind sie  ungreifbar und einige stinken sie gewaltig - sind halt himmlisch. So  ist das halt -sonst schrumpft das gehirn, jedenfalls häuten sich einige - das ist keine schuppenpflechte.

Du glaubst, dass ich zum VW Bus eine verbindung hätte, dieses kann ich  mit ein glattes nein beantworten. Ich hatte jedoch auch einen achtsitzer  über jahre, jedoch einen ford transit - brauchte ihn für  expeditionen in der türkei in den 70ger jahren. Nun hatte ich nicht wie  halt einige stark  gläubige menschen, am spiegel als talismann z.b. zwei  kleine boxhandschuhe hängen, ich bin psychologisch vorgegangen und habe  wie die türken damals- eine  wackelnde hand an der hinteren scheibe  befestigt - die ständig bei der fahrt sich bewegte und winke, winke,  machte. Die türken waren dann immer erstaunt, dass kein türke aus dem  ford kletterte sondern ein walroß mit ferkel.(hund) und big mama von 51 kg. Leider hat das anglerboard nur eine atrappe #h#h macht aber kinder froh.

Nun zu den put&take anlagen, wir haben hier ja reichlich von diesen  anlagen - nicht am holmslandklit, jedoch in nr. nebel sind im umkreis  von 25 km über zwanzig stück. Ich bin kein freund dieser anlagen,  jedoch berichten mir oft angler, dass sie gut gefangen haben - z.b. eine  anlage die von uns etwa 800 m entfernt liegt. Ich habe dort auch schon  geangelt, immer mit erfolg, weil ich nur gehe, wenn einer mir sagt, da  sind wirklich dicke jungs drin und hat auch welche gefangen. Kenne das  loch d.h. es ist ein sehr großer und auch schöner see,  natürlich wie meine westentasche und er ist schwer zu beangeln, da  er sehr flach ist und verkrautet. So sieht es auch bei den anderen  anlagen aus, die ich kenne, ich will aber keine bestimmte anlage empfehlen, da  sie heute gut sind und in zwei tagen nicht mehr. 
Wobei ich von einigen anlagen, nur schlechtes höre z.b. auch welche am holmslandklit - so ist es halt, mir ist es auch egal.
300 m vor der tür fließt bei uns eine au, ein privatgewässer, da kann  ich tag und nacht angeln und mir meine bachforelle fangen aber auch  andere arten, da müsste ich ja doof sein dass ich die put&take  anlagen aufsuche und noch bezahle für die hormonbomben bzw fische die  oft nach schlamm d.h. muffig schmecken. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das der döbelgeruch und der schlammige geruch  der forelle gut zusammen passen, man könnte aus beiden fischen ein  neues delikates gericht zaubern mit den namen - perlmutstange im  schlafrock - eine genußbombe, die auf der zunge zergeht - träume werden da  wahr, für die älteren damen, dazu ein schälchen  zitronenwasser für die kauleiste. 

Nun genug, andere sollen ja auch zu wort kommen. 

Wenn du hier in der gegend bist und ich auch im lande bin, könnte ich dir einige gute tips vor ort geben, ich hoffe als fischerjunge, kennst du schon zwei knoten und die fischarten - jungfischer sind wissbegierig und lernen schnell, mein sohn konnte mit 10 jahren schon makroskopisch biologische gewässergütebestimmung an fließgewässern durchführen und kannte alle europäische süßwasserfische. Ich kenne nur die kneipen in düsseldorf und dass die dorsche in der ostsee oft unter falschen namen in der nordsee sich satt fressen. Oh gott was bin ich blöd und dumm.    

Am freitag werden wir einen vw bus |supergri voll mit "waldlachs" machen, d.h. ich werde  mit einem bordie angeln gehen, wir gehen auf steinpilze, dieser pilz ist ein edelpilz und vergleichbar mit dem wildlachs bei den fischen. 
Und da ich ein wilder mensch bin, denke ich beim pflücken an die perlmutstange, man könnte sie mit kleine pilze bestücken und als blasinstrument benutzen z.b. könnte man - wenn man die finger richtig bewegt - das ave maria hören. Man hört zwar keine worte, jedoch die melodie die mehr ein verkrampftes lustvolles summen ist, da man ja mit vollem mund nicht spricht. 
Und jede falsche bewegung mit den fingern wird mit aaaahhhhhh, ahhhhhh o jeeee ohhhhhhh jaaaaaa- beantwortet. 

Die Perlmutstange lässt grüßen

@ Harti
Torsten, habe deine pn gelesen - geht klar freue mich schon drauf.
Gruß an simone.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Wenn du hier in der gegend bist und ich auch im lande bin, könnte ich dir einige gute tips vor ort geben,



das hört sich gut an und gerne nehme ich dein angebot an. werde mich einige tage vor abfahrt bei dir via pn melden.
vielleicht lässt sich dann tatsächlich ein kleiner plausch vor ort einlegen.

beste grüße|wavey:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Fabi,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem massiven Gewichtsverlust!#6
> 
> ...



huhu schreibe ich dir morgen mal per pn ok

mfg


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Fabi, 

Schön wieder was von dir zuhören.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Fabi,
> 
> Schön wieder was von dir zuhören.
> 
> ...



danke danke, ken nt einer noch nen schönes ferienhaus rund um hvide sande und sondervig. bitte nicht die gegen um argab und so

mfg


----------



## anschmu (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> danke danke, ken nt einer noch nen schönes ferienhaus rund um hvide sande und sondervig. bitte nicht die gegen um argab und so
> 
> mfg



Moin ! Schau doch mal bei esmarch-ferienhauser.de ! Die haben mit die schönsten Hütten in der Region , finde ich und das Preisleistungsniveau stimmt auch oder mail Otto mal an , vielleicht hat er noch ein Plätzchen für dich frei ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Wolfsburg Virus
Fabi, gratulation für den verlust von 42 kg - damit du dir das bildlich vorstellen kannst, was du verloren hast, solltest du dir mal 168 packungen butter von 250 gramm vorstellen - gestapelt auf einen tisch. Als säule geht es nicht, da du sie bis zum zweiten stock stapeln müsstes. Ich hoffe du kannst dir dieses bildlich vorstellen. Jetzt ist sport angesagt, ständig schwimmen, dann entwickeln sich die muskelstränge
Betreffend der ferienhäuser kennst dich doch aus, ich kenne genug ferienhäuser z.b. die schwarzen an der schleuse, sie sind super, wobei sie über agenturen vermietet werden und nicht auf spezielle wünsche eingehen. Ich glaube du kannst dort vom balkon, mit einem weitwurf die heringe fangen sollte es nicht klappen, räumst du auf, indem du angler erschlägst.
Gruß

@ anschmu
Andreas, vergebene mühe, wir haben nichts mehr frei.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ anschmu
Andreas, vergebene mühe, *wir haben nichts mehr frei.[/*QUOTE]


Hallo Otto,#h

schade, dann kann ich mir die Anfrage ja auch sparen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Wolfsburg Virus
> Fabi, gratulation für den verlust von 42 kg - damit du dir das bildlich vorstellen kannst, was du verloren hast, solltest du dir mal 168 packungen butter von 250 gramm vorstellen - gestapelt auf einen tisch. Als säule geht es nicht, da du sie bis zum zweiten stock stapeln müsstes. Ich hoffe du kannst dir dieses bildlich vorstellen. Jetzt ist sport angesagt, ständig schwimmen, dann entwickeln sich die muskelstränge
> Betreffend der ferienhäuser kennst dich doch aus, ich kenne genug ferienhäuser z.b. die schwarzen an der schleuse, sie sind super, wobei sie über agenturen vermietet werden und nicht auf spezielle wünsche eingehen. Ich glaube du kannst dort vom balkon, mit einem weitwurf die heringe fangen sollte es nicht klappen, räumst du auf, indem du angler erschlägst.
> Gruß
> .



hallo otto schön was von dir zu hören, ist nicht für mich das haus. ja ich rechne das auch immer in butter. das echt wahnsinn. ich hoffe nächstes jahr sind nochmal 30kg weniger.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo otto schön was von dir zu hören, ist nicht für mich das haus. ja ich rechne das auch immer in butter. das echt wahnsinn. ich hoffe nächstes jahr sind nochmal 30kg weniger.
> 
> mfg


 

Mensch Fabi,alte Socke #h

Um dich zu fotografieren braucht man ja jetzt kein Weitwinkelobjektiv mehr.#6
Pass nur auf, nicht dass in einem Jahr ein Makro her muss.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Fabi, 

Esmarch kann man nur empfehlen, meine Eltern buchen dort schon seit 20jahren und hatte nie ein probelm das dort nicht gelöst werden könnte. Selbst auf einen Sonntag Nachmittag eine Gefrierschrank. Auch wenn die Leute bei der Esmarch nicht glauben wollten das die Heringe da sind, letzte woche waren doch keine da und sone spürche. Ich werde in Zukunft dort auch regelmäßig buchen, sehr zu empfehlen. Zu den Schwarzen Häusern an der Schleuse, die sind wirklich Top. Wir waren schon mehr fach da. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Heringherby (13. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

_danke danke, ken nt einer noch nen schönes ferienhaus rund um hvide sande und sondervig. bitte nicht die gegen um argab und so_

_mfg_


Hallo Wolfsburgvirus,

versuchs doch mal hier:

http://www.sondervig.de/index_deu.htm

Ist von privat. Hatten letztes Mal dort unser Haus gebucht und waren super zufrieden.

MfG


----------



## AAlfänger (14. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,moin
Wir waren vom 18.8.-25.8. in Lodberg Hede.Ein super Haus von Dan West gebucht (Haus Nr.3135). Es befindet sich 200m vom Forellenteich. Dan West hat dort mehrere Häuser, in denen wir schon waren und nie enttäuscht wurden.

Gruß Jürgen#6


----------



## LAC (14. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die nordseeküste um hvide sande ist ja mit ferienhäusern vollgepflastert. Darunter sind top häuser zu top preisen und einfache häuser, die halt preiswerter sind. Die preise schwanken von 200 euro bis 1500 euro/woche. Das problem ist, dass fast jeder das beste haben will, aber kaum etwas dafür bezahlen will - das ist in der heutigen zeit schon angeboren und ist eine zeitkrankheit, ich nenne sie mal schnäppchenjagd. 
Das haus muss ganz nah am wasser liegen, wenn´s geht ein hausboot, dann kommen die wünsche, es darf aber kein wind und keine wellen kommen und es muss sehr preiswert sein, für den angler noch einen angelteich haben und ein Angelkahn usw. usw.
Für solche top häuser, muss man natürlich suchen, da sie nicht wie sand am meer vorkommen, dieses ist ganz normal und man freut sich wenn man etwas gefunden hat.
Aber das suchen geht ja in der heutigen zeit soweit, dass die angler mir sagen wo sie am preiswertesten einen wirbel im internet bestellen können - das ist dann süchtig weil sie zwei tage dafür suchen - man ist dann auf schnäppchenjagd

Diese ganze sucherei von häusern, gehe ich aus dem wege, ich übernachte  immer in den danhostel unterkünften  (jugendherberge), da zahle ich 50 euro fürs zimmer und habe beim fernsehen im gemeinschftsraum noch kontakt zu den wandervögeln.|supergri Das mache ich aber nur, weil ich die stahlbetten so gerne liebe - das ist krank, egal was es kostet, aber erinnerungen werden wach an meine militärzeit.|supergri:vik:#q


----------



## rainzor (14. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Diese ganze sucherei von häusern, gehe ich aus dem wege, ich übernachte immer in den danhostel unterkünften (jugendherberge), da zahle ich 50 euro fürs zimmer und habe beim fernsehen im gemeinschftsraum noch kontakt zu den wandervögeln.|supergri Das mache ich aber nur, weil ich die stahlbetten so gerne liebe - das ist krank, egal was es kostet, aber erinnerungen werden wach an meine militärzeit.|supergri:vik:#q


 
Otto, ich hab' angst vor dir!|supergri

So, ich melde mich mal ab. 2 Wochen Schweden, Haus direkt am See.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## anschmu (14. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Diese ganze sucherei von häusern, gehe ich aus dem wege, ich übernachte  immer in den danhostel unterkünften  (jugendherberge), da zahle ich 50 euro fürs zimmer und habe beim fernsehen im gemeinschftsraum noch kontakt zu den wandervögeln.|supergri Das mache ich aber nur, weil ich die stahlbetten so gerne liebe - das ist krank, egal was es kostet, aber erinnerungen werden wach an meine militärzeit.|supergri:vik:#q[/QUOTE]

:m Jow ! Freizeit und Schnäppchen sind schon ein teures Vergnügen |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Diese ganze sucherei von häusern, gehe ich aus dem wege,* ich übernachte immer in den danhostel unterkünften (jugendherberge), da zahle ich 50 euro fürs zimmer und habe beim fernsehen im gemeinschftsraum noch kontakt zu den wandervögeln*.|supergri Das mache ich aber nur, weil ich die stahlbetten so gerne liebe - das ist krank, egal was es kostet, aber erinnerungen werden wach an meine militärzeit.|supergri:vik:#q


 
:m Jow ! Freizeit und Schnäppchen sind schon ein teures Vergnügen |supergri[/QUOTE]


Hallo Otto,#h

danke für die Steilvorlage.#6
Werde bei deinem nächsten Besuch dran denken.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gib mal einen Termin bekannt.


----------



## Brassenkönig (15. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So, Angelsachen sind gepackt, mein Auto voll bis unters Dach, morgen gehts ab nach HS :vik:. Hering ist wohl noch zu früh, oder wurden schon Fänge gemeldet?! Naja auch egal, ansonsten wird halt ordentlich gebrandelt und Spinnruten sind auch an Board, sprich werde den Fjord ein wenig von Barsch und Hecht befreien #6. Allen anderen HS lern die momentan oben sind ein dickes Petri, werde meinen Lappi mitnehmen und evtl mal berichten .


----------



## LAC (17. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, ich stehe förmlich in den startlöchern, muss jedoch noch etwas erledigen. Inge ist in kopenhagen und fliegt diese woche noch nach korfu, ich soll nachkommen, habe jedoch kein bock - will nach düsseldorf, bring dann die maifische fürs museum (aquarium) mit und wir machen uns schöne stunden.

Anfang des monats ist eine besprechung und besichtigung hier, eine eu kommission kommt, die damen und herren  schauen sich die interessantesten projekte an. Da soll ich anwesend sein, werde sie mit kaffe und rundstücke bei kräften halten und mit den taten und worten abfüllen. Jürgen ich tauche bei dir auf, dieses steht fest und wir werden den uerigen besuchen.

Nochmal zurück zum häuschen suchen. Wenn das thema häuschen suchen in dk angeschnitten wird mit den worten, mit den worten "preiswert und gut" muss es sein, bekomme ich immer lachfalten, wobei doch gerade die zielgruppe angler,  große erfahrung haben muss -so glaube ich - denn die vorgehensweise wie gesucht und gebucht wird im internet, ist fast genau so, als wenn man weltweit den preiswertesten wirbel oder eine rolle gefunden hat und übers internet kauft. Ich kenne reichlich angeler, die kennen alle preise von angelklamotten die teuersten und preiswertesten und könnten einkäufer werden, da sie genau wissen wo die öse 2 cent preiswerter angeboten wird. 
Wer kann das schon, nicht jeder und wenn man auf dem laufenden bleiben will, muss man ständig schauen.:q Man schaut ja nur noch, kameras, computer usw.usw. 

Wobei diese ware bzw. marken vergleichbar sind, das ist bei häusern nicht der fall, da kann auch kein anderer angler richtige ratschläge geben, da die geschmäcker verschieden sind und auch eine große rolle spielen,  der eine fühlt sich in eine mauerspalte wohl und der andere fühlt sich nur wohl, wenn sein zimmer 30 qm hat, wo er seine morgendusche nimmt, usw. usw. 
Alles wird beschrieben und ist aufgelistet im katalog, ist ein hengst beim haus, wo mama gerne mal drauf reiten möchte, wenn papa fische fängt, sind die kosten aufgelistet ist der wilde henst im preis mit inbegriffen - sollte man alles zweimal lesen - vielleicht fehlt das zweite bett für papa. 
Das ist ganz wichtig, das man sich alles mehrmals durchlesen soll und wen dann alles stimmt, weil alle wünsche erfüllt werden - kann man sich den preis notieren und weiter suchen. 

Erst jetzt beginnt das spiel und wird spannend und interessant, da man jetzt die möglichkeit hat, ein richtiges schnäppchen schlagen kann, wenn man was preiswerteres findet. Einige werden dabei verrückt andere süchtig, weil man sucht und sucht und sehr oft die  antwort bekommt: leider belegt! 
Normal im zeitalter von geiz ist geit und schnäppchenjagd, da alle solche objekte suchen und einige ganz schnell buchen - so schnell, dass sie zwei jahre im vorraus es schon machen, weil sie den frühbucherrabatt unbedingt haben möchten und kurz vor urlaubsbeginn die welt nicht mehr verstehen, weil die frau weggelaufen ist und die reiserücktrittsversicherung nicht abgeschlossen wurde. 
Zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden, dass sieht man an der bauweise und einrichtung der häuser. Wenn alle den gleichen geschmack hätten, dann würden sich ja alle angler auf eine frau stürzen - oder umgekehrt.
In hvide sande denkt man fortschrittlich - der zeit vorraus, deshalb wählt man dort den "heringskönig" da man glaubt, dass alle frauen sich auf diesen gekrönten jungen stürzen.

Jürgen, wenn du mal in hvide sande an der schleuse einen richtigen auflauf von frauen siehst die am kreischen sind und übereinander liegen in der größe, wie die dort die weltkugel ist, dann liegt in der mitte der gekrönte heringskönig und wird geschlachtet.

  Die preise sind ja so unterschiedlich bei gleicher qualität, das ist unvorstellbar wenn ich ein haus verschieben könnte, dann würde z.b.es in vejers strand, je nach standort das haus schon vier unterschiedliche preise haben und wenn es  nach langeland verschoben würde, würde es so günstig werden, für den preis bekommt man keinen stall in vejers strand. In dk fallen vergleichbare vermietungsobjekte von 1400 euro auf 300 euro im preis in der saison je nach standort. 

So ist es aber überall, ein haus in düsseldorf ist auch teurer als in lüttgenbömmel und wenn du dann in den äquatorländern im busch gehst, bekommt man ganz preiswert hütten. Verlangt man jedoch den standart wie im **** hotel in düsseldorf, dann zahlt man dafür doppelt soviel in den ländern obwohl die kellner keine schuhe tragen. Ein hotel mit 100 betten hat etwa 100 angestellte, einige pflücken nur die trockenen blätter von den bäumen, einige klauen dir das ticket.   Ich habe 1972 in japan schon 100  dm für eine nacht bezahlt - heute könnte man für einen schönen urlaub in tokio, sich in schweden ein haus für das geld kaufen und in deutschland noch nicht mal eine garage kaufen.
So sieht alles aus, einige fliegen für 87 Euro mit rynair, die anderen zahlen 1000 euro für die gleiche strecke mit anderen gesellschaften.
Wir sehen uns.


----------



## anschmu (17. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ lac ! Otto jeder sollte sich am Fjord umschauen , welche Hütte er bucht , ob Privat oder Gewerblich , recht machen kann man es den Leute äh selten ! Ich muß sagen , das ich mit Esmarch immer gut gefahren bin ! Andere mit ... ! Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es auch noch mal bei Dir unterzukommen , denn die Bilder von deinen "Hütten " haben mir sehr gefallen ! Schaun wir mal ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, ich stehe förmlich in den startlöchern, muss jedoch noch etwas erledigen. Inge ist in kopenhagen und fliegt diese woche noch nach korfu, ich soll nachkommen, habe jedoch kein bock - will nach düsseldorf, bring dann die maifische fürs museum (aquarium) mit und wir machen uns schöne stunden.
> 
> Wir sehen uns.


 


Hallo Otto,#h

bitte denke daran, ich stehe erst ab dem 9.10. wieder zur Verfügung.:m


----------



## Brassenkönig (17. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Soo hier mal ein kleiner Lagebericht. Gestern war ich just 4 fun bisschen mit der Feederrute am Fjord, hab in 2 Stunden um die 30 Rotaugen rausgeholt, von Köfigröße bis 35 cm, der Setzkescher war gut voll hat Laune gemacht. Heute dann mal kurz am Fjord höhe Nymindegab mit der Spinnrute unterwegs gewesen, konnte nen 60 er Hecht fangen. Werd mal schauen was das Wetter so macht, ansonsten die Tage vlt Brandung oder wieder im Fjord auf Hecht&co ...


----------



## Cordless (17. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moinsen.............
wie lange bist Du noch da ????
Wir kommen am Freitag mit 6 Mann zum happy Fishing.....
alles was geht.....
Sind oberhalb von Hvide Sande...
denke ab Freitag mittag sind die ersten Ruten im Wasser
Mfg
Cordless


----------



## LAC (18. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ anschmu
Andreas, die agenturen haben doch keinen einfluß auf die ferienhäuser, sie können nur nehmen was auf dem markt ist, bzw.was sie vertraglich kriegen können  - dann wird gemeinsam mit dem vermieter der preis gemacht. Da liegt das problem und oft sind sie zu gierig, dann stimmt  das preis-leistungs verhältnis nicht mehr. 
Wenn ich den agenturen 25 feststehende zelte anbiete,  würden sie sie nehmen, und in wärmere länder auch schon hängematten, denn es muss nur einer buchen, dann  klingelt das geld.
Andreas, du kannst gerne mal anklopfen jedoch kann man diese bettenburgvermieter nicht mit uns vergleichen, da trennen sich welten, da wir ein ganz anderes fundament besitzen. Natürlich haben wir mehrere häuser, sie sind eigentum, die wir aber nicht vermieten müssen. Wir haben ganz andere vorstellungen - hier ist förmlich eine kleine ideenquelle,  die der staat fördert. Da ist fachliches wissen gefragt und vieles mehr  - mehr nicht.|supergri 
Deswegen kann man unser areal von 30.000 qm nicht vergleichen mit einem häuschen am holmslandklitt, da findet man alle 10 m eins.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen,  es wird auch nach dem 9.10. sein. Habe gestern mit torsten /  hatri ein telefonat geführt - soll dich grüßen. Er kommt und ist bei uns bis zum 09.10. danach trudele ich ein. Muss auch noch die termine planen für die erco leuchten usw. usw.

@ Brassenkönig
nicht schlecht dein fang, der fjord hat wirklich kapitale rotaugen. Weiter viel erfolg!

Blutiger Nachsatz:
das hvide sande scharfe frauen hat, ist bekannt - nicht umsonst wird dort eine miss hering gewählt |supergri dass sie aber so scharf und wild sind, dass sie beim nachbarschaft streit, gleich ein filetiermesser ziehen und  - nach störtebecker art - den gegner abstechen, hätte ich nie gedacht. 
Dieses tor zur welt hat sie geformt #q - die frau muss wohl blut geleckt haben. |supergri  So ist es passiert.
Der mann konnte zwar noch das messer aus dem bauch ziehen und den notarzt anrufen, das war´s dann   - in einigen tagen wird er beerdigt.
Sollte dieses ausarten, dann ist der zeitpunkt gekommen, wo diese scharfen frauen sich nicht mehr in der gewalt haben, sie wissen dann nicht mehr was sie tun. Dann empfehle ich den anglern, d.h. den männlichen bordies, dass sie sich schützen müssen - nicht mit einen gummianzug gegen HIV, sondern mit einer ritterrüstung gegen fliegenden filetiermesser.


----------



## anschmu (18. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Lac ! Hallo Otto , will dich auch nicht mit einer der Agenturen vergleichen ! Habe schon an den Bildern gesehen , das eure Häuser sehr individuell eingerichtet sind und das Arreal seine Eigenheiten aufweist ! Nur für eine Woche Männerurlaub reicht eine Hütte an der Straße ! Ich will damit sagen , das ich zum relaxen auf dein Angebot zurück kommen werde ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Malzis (18. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@wolfsburg virus Entschuldige das ich frage,Aber wie hast du das gemacht????
Von allein funzt das nicht.


----------



## Harti (18. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Zitat von LAC:
Die preise sind ja so unterschiedlich bei gleicher qualität, das ist unvorstellbar wenn ich ein haus verschieben könnte, dann würde z.b.es in vejers strand, je nach standort das haus schon vier unterschiedliche preise haben und wenn es  nach langeland verschoben würde, würde es so günstig werden, für den preis bekommt man keinen stall in vejers strand. In dk fallen vergleichbare vermietungsobjekte von 1400 euro auf 300 euro im preis in der saison je nach standort. 


Hej Leute,

ja, über die Ferienhauspreise kann mal viel philosophieren und wenn man 4 Leute befragt bekommt man sicher auch 4  unterschiedliche Meinungen und das ist auch gut so.|bla:

Ich muss hier aber einhaken und eine Lanze für Langeland brechen, da ich bekennender HS und LL Fan bin. Nachdem die Fährverbindung von Kiel nach Bagenkop eingestellt wurde ist der Tourismus mit den deutschen Urlaubern regelrecht eingebrochen. Erschwerend kam hinzu das die Dorschbestände und somit die Fangerfolge das gleiche in dem Zeitraum machten. 

Ich weiß nicht ob es mit der Erholung der Fischbestände in der westliche Ostsee zu tun hat, aber in den letzten Jahren hat die touristische Aktivität auf Langeland wieder deutlich zugenommen und es werden Ferienhäuser gebaut wie verrückt. Es entstehen Siedlungen in Spodsbjerg, Bukkemose, Vesteregn usw. vergleichbar mir denen an der Westküste. Super Standard und Qualität mit vergleichbaren hohen Preisen. Also LL als "Billigurlaubsland" gehört der Vergangenheit an. Es gibt dort zwar keine Schleuse oder eine Mole aber die Schwarmfische wie Hering, Hornhecht und neuerdings auch wieder Makrelen sind hervorragend von den gut ausgestatteten Kleinbooten zu fangen und die "Armada" der Bootsvermieter wächst ständig. Dazu kommt noch der sich scheinbar stabilisierende Dorschbestand und die schönen Plattfischgründe. 

Wenn dieser "Hornfish" http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/svaerdfisk-i-oeresund auch wieder heimisch wird, ist die Entwicklung der sogenannten dänischen Südsee sicher spannend.#6

Ich hoffe auch, dass der Wasserspiegel der Nordsee durch die Erderwärmung langsamer steigt wie prognostiziert wird, da wir ansonsten das Holmslandklit bald nur noch als Schnorchelrevier erleben werden.

OK, alles wird gut und in 3 Wochen bin ich wieder vor Ort.|wavey:

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So gestern nochmal den Fjord bisschen mit der Spinnrute abgefischt. Schwieriges Angeln, da einige Stellen noch ziemlich verkrautet sind. Konnte jedoch gegen Ende noch nen 55 er Hecht auf flachlaufenden abu tormentor überlisten, leider hat der Kleine so rumgezappelt und sich nen Augenpiercing mitm Enddrilling gegönnt weshalb ich ihn leider mitnehmen musste :S, naja geschmeckt hat er. Werde heute Abend wohl nochmal auf Hecht losziehen, muss doch auch noch Größere geben. Zumindest sieht man dort Abends ganz schöne Brocken beim Rauben|bigeyes. 

Nochmal ein Tip an alle, die es mal auf Hecht im Fjord versuchen möchten. Wathose ist hier wirklich absolute Pflicht, zumindest wenn man was fangen will. Der Fjord ist nahezu komplett zugewachsen und die paar Stellen wo man rankommt (Bootstege bei Nymindegab etc) sind total überangelt. Allerdings bitte auf den Grund aufpassen, einige Stellen im Fjord sind so dermaßen versumpft/verschlammt, dass man sofort versinkt. War einmal bis zu den Knien im Modder eingesackt, also immer ganz vorsichtig reinwaten und dass auch nur an Stellen wo der Untergrund dies zulässt, am besten mit Watstock! An manchen Stellen wirklich LEBENSGEFAHR!!!, hätte das auch nicht gedacht und hatte mich ganz schön erschrocken als ich auf einmal hinter der Schilfkante fast auf Tauchstation gegangen wäre #t. Also immer schön aufpassen, so ein paar Hechte sind es nicht wert abzusaufen#6!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Tip an alle, die es mal auf Hecht im Fjord versuchen möchten. Wathose ist hier wirklich absolute Pflicht, zumindest wenn man was fangen will. Der Fjord ist nahezu komplett zugewachsen und die paar Stellen wo man rankommt (Bootstege bei Nymindegab etc) sind total überangelt. Allerdings bitte auf den Grund aufpassen, einige Stellen im Fjord sind so dermaßen versumpft/verschlammt, dass man sofort versinkt. War einmal bis zu den Knien im Modder eingesackt, also immer ganz vorsichtig reinwaten und dass auch nur an Stellen wo der Untergrund dies zulässt, am besten mit Watstock! An manchen Stellen wirklich LEBENSGEFAHR!!!, hätte das auch nicht gedacht und hatte mich ganz schön erschrocken als ich auf einmal hinter der Schilfkante fast auf Tauchstation gegangen wäre #t. Also immer schön aufpassen, so ein paar Hechte sind es nicht wert abzusaufen#6!!!


 


Sehr vernünftiges Statement.#6


----------



## w.butz (19. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Malzis* 

 
_Ich habe mehr Glück.Bin ab 6.10 In  Hvide sande.möchte mal auf Platten sowie auf die dickeren Heringe  probieren.Werde aber auch die Put&take seen nicht unbeachtet  lassen.Wer auch noch daist,kann sich ja mal melden...schwarzer opelbus  mit Norwegenflaggen hintendrauf...._

Bin auch ab 6.10. oben ! Hab Labtop mit ! Mal schauen was so geht ! Gruß Andreas


Dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt 
Ich hab mich schon mal für die 20 Stunden Tour mit der Solea vormerken lassen.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Na dann schreib mal schøn ein Bericht#h
Freu mich drauf.


----------



## LAC (19. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Harti
Torsten, das auf langeland gebaut wird wie verrückt ist klar, denn als die butterdampfer die fahrten einstellten, dieses liegt etwa 12 jahre zurück u.a. auch die fährverbindung kiel - langeland, da ist auf langeland der tourismus zusammen gebrochen. Sehr viele häuser wechselten den besitzer, grundstücke wurden gekauft, weil den einheimischen das geld fehlte - der zusammenbruch kam förmlich über nacht. Das hat nichts mit dem fischbestand zu tun, der ist in dieser region gut - jedenfalls besser als in hvide sande. - außer hornhecht und hering.
Diese neuen besitzer, die für kleines geld haus und reichlich grund dort erworben haben, schlagen jetzt zu und bauen ferienhäuser, die man auch verkaufen kann an dänen und die vermieten dann ihre objekte, damit die monatliche belastung nicht so hoch wird. 
Die objekte werden dann über die bekannten agenturen, die jeder angler kennt vermarktet d.h. angeboten - ob sie gemietet werden steht auf ein anderes blatt - werden sie, und das wünsche ich ihnen und das haus ist bezahlt, kann man es neu bauen, da mieter in den vermietungsobjekten sich bewegen, wie in ihren eigenen vier wänden :q
Torsten, es werden sehr große touristencenter gebaut, auch hier bei uns ist eins sea west, welches in einem board schon als sea pest läuft, das ist in meinen augen ein militärlager, unter dem motte - wir bereichern die region - wurden die politiker schwach gemacht. Und mit den worten, wir bauen skagen häuser, d.h. fischerhäuser bekamen sie dann noch einen besonderen hauch, da skagen in dänemark  - vergleichbar mit sylt in deutschland ist, Denn auf sylt und in skagen, verkeret der jet set, die reichen. Da liegen yachten, aus schweden, norwegen usw. die hat man in hvide sande noch nicht gesehen und in den ehemaligen fischerhäuser am hafen sind kneipen, und fischbuden die super laufen. Nicht eine tourist würde in solch einer hütte wohnen, in unsere region glaubt man das.
Torsten, da spielen ganz andere sachen eine rolle, dieser küstenstreifen ist geprägt von der landwirtschaft - diese frischen jungs haben die ideen.  
Langeland ist in meinen augen super und die meeresangelei wird dort groß geschrieben - früher fuhren alle angelschiffe von deutschland in richtung langeland um fisch zu fangen, nicht vergleichbar mit hvide sande. Kulturell läuft dort auch internales ab z.b. mit tickon, im schlosspark. Das ist weltspitze, mein bekannter alfio, hat das mit entwickelt, hier mal zwei drei links.
http://www.zusammenaufreisen.de/daenemark/langeland/tranekaer/tickon.php
http://kunstnere.langelandkommune.dk/Skulptur/Alfio Bonanno
http://www.sculpture.org/documents/parksdir/p&g/tikon/tikon.shtml
Wer will dieses in hvide sande machen? Die kennen doch nicht die welt, selbst nicht skagen oder kopenhagen und in düsseldorf verstehen sie die welt nicht mehr.
Aber haben gute ideen - ist das nicht herrlich :q:q Jedenfalls können sie dir sagen, wann aldi samstags schließt und wann der bus nach nr. nebel fährt - da hört die welt dann auf.
So nun habe ich genug gelästert. 
Torsten ich finde langeland gut.
Über nacht ist auch der tourismus in norwegen zuammengebrochen um 40 % - als man die ausfuhrbeschränkung (15 kg) für fische einführte - da ist es nicht mehr interessant d.h. es lohnt sich nicht mehr. Wenn der hering und hornhecht in hvide sande verschwindet, dann ist in der stadt der hund begraben, weil es sic nicht mehr lohnt. Um nach langeland zu kommen musste man von deutschland 400 km mehr fahren, als die fähren stoppten - da lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So heute nochmal am Fjord gewesen bisschen auf Hecht probiert. War schwierig, viel Wind und der Fjord ganz schön aufgewühlt, hab bestimmt meine 2 km Strecke gemacht |rolleyes. Konnte dafür kurz bevor ich abhauen wollte in der Dämmerung nen schönen 75 er Esox überlisten:vik:, leider auch wieder den Spinner bis in die Kiemen inhaliert, beißen sehr aggressiv momentan|uhoh:. Kurz davor hatte ich wohl das Fjordmonster am Haken, hat bestimmt 50 meter Schnur genommen und konnte sich den Haken abschütteln, schade der muss deutlich über 80 gehabt haben :S. Also Leute, der Ringkøbing Fjord hat ganz nette Hechte, ist zwar verdammt schwer zu befischen, aber es lohnt sich #6. Morgen wirds wohl in die Brandung gehen paar Platten ziehen#6


----------



## LAC (20. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Brassenkönig
Gratulation! Oft fluppt es ganz gut an den richtigen stellen. 
Freue mich, dass du die bodenverhältnisse im fjord mal kurz den bordies erläutert hast, kaum einer kennt sie und kann sich nicht vorstellen, daß er dort im uferbereich, mit seiner wathose absaufen kann. Alle wissen daß es ein flacher fjord ist und glauben dadurch, da kann so schnell nichts passieren, da täuschen sie sich jedoch gewaltig - die gefahren lauern dort überall.


----------



## Brassenkönig (20. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So war gerade Brandungsangeln, fing schonmal gut an der örtliche Angelladen in HS hatte keine Wattwürmer mehr, musste mir also diese Seeringelwürmer holen|uhoh:. Trotz weniger Wind als die Tage zuvor war die Nordsee noch sehr aufgewühlt und die Brandung so stark, dass ein kontrolliertes Fischen kaum möglich war, selbst 200 er Krallen sind noch auf Wanderschaft gegangen, von Bisserkennung gar nicht erst zu sprechen. War insofern ne Nullnummer, naja kommt vor. Hatte es nun allerdings schon öfter, dass auf diese komischen Sandwürmer die man hier bekommt überhaupt nichts geht, habe die im Vergleich mit Wattis gefischt und diese waren jedes Mal haushoch überlegen. Hat von euch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Morgen gehts zum Abschluss dann nochmal auf Barsch/Hecht im Fjord, werde berichten:m

@lac
Jaa hätte damit auch niemals gerechnet, zumal der Fjord ja kaum tiefer als 1,5 m ist, zumindest im südlichen Bereich. Allerdings ist damit echt nicht zu spaßen, an manchen Stellen sackt man sofort ein und gerade wenn man alleine unterwegs ist kann das echt gefährlich werden...#t


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Brassenkönig, 

Die Seeringelwürmer die man in Hvide Sande kaufen kann sind meiner meinung nach ********. Im vergleich zu den die man hier kaufen kann, sind sie nicht frisch. bevor ich mir die holen würde ich nicht in die Brandung gehen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (20. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, ich glaube, dass unser "Freund" der chef vom angelladen als einziger in dänemark wattwürmer buddeln darf - so habe ich es gehört, muss wohl europaweit liefern.  Er hat ja auch noch angelgeschäfte in deutschland - ist also einer der sich ein wenig auskennt und sein schiff, die solea, hat er nur zum spaß.
Gruß

@ Brassenkönig
Phil, habe dir eine pn gesendet, ja, der fjord hat so seine tücken, wenn man mit der wathose angeln geht, die ehemalige fahrrinne ist ja immer ausgebaggert worden und hat eine steilkante und da kommen stellen vor, die von 70 cm sofort auf 2, 5 m tiefe fallen - im südlichen bereich. Ich habe auch schon mal an einer schilfkante gehangen und konnte mich nur noch am schilf festhalten, weil  ich keinen  boden mehr unter meine füße hatte. Wenn ein angler nur normal schwimmen kann, säuft er ab, wenn die wathose voll wasser läuft da sein kopf unter wasser geht und die beine oben wie ein ball schwimmen, da immer noch luft in der hose ist. 
Bewegt er sich wie ein fisch im wasser und kann gut tauchen, könnte er mit dem problem fertig werden - soll es aber nicht versuchen. Lieber erst mal eine strecke von 50m oder 70 m länge tauchen und über 1,5 min die luft anhalten,  wenn er das mehrmals schafft, besteht die möglichkeit, daß er sich in ruhe die hose unter wasser auszieht, wenn er keine panik bekommt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Otto, 

Die Wattwürmer von Kott sind einsame Spitze in Dänemark. Ich weiss nicht ob er in Deutschland auch sogute hat ich werde das wochenende mal testen wollte eh an die Ostsee. Ich habe ja nie gesagt das er keine Ahnung hat. Ich meine nur das die Seeringler die man in HS kaufen kann  mir nicht gefallen da sie für mich ALT wirken, im gegensatz zu den die man hier in Deutschland kaufen kann. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Brassenkönig (21. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Habt ihr also ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, bin ich beruhigt. Alt wirkten die Seeringler meines Erachtens nach gar nicht mal, aber sie scheinen zumindest an den hiesigen Stränden nicht fängig zu sein#t. Habe das jetzt schon mehrmals gemerkt, dass diese Seeringler im Vergleich zu den Wattis total abloosen, bislang nur auf Wattwurm gefangen hier. Allerdings war heute auch die Brandung alles andere als ideal, wie gesagt wirkliches Fischen war nur eingeschränkt möglich :S. Eigentlich sonderbar, da wir heute ,,nur" Windstärke 4 hatten und trotzdem so ne Mordsbrandung, entzieht sich zwar meiner Logik weshalb das gerade heute trotz wenig Wind so unruhig war, aber die Dynamik und Entstehung der Wellen scheint ja auch ne Wissenschaft für sich zu sein:g ;+... Im Nachhinein hätte ich auch lieber an Fjord gehen sollen und versuchen paar Hechte rauszupumpen, naja werd mich jetzt mal hinhauen, morgen gehts zum Abschluss nochmal bisschen Spinnfischen im Fjord .


----------



## LAC (21. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Brassenkönig
jonas, seeringelwürmer sind vielborster und diese gruppe zählt zu eine der artenreichsten. 
Nun kann ich nicht sagen welche verkauft wurden, in einigen länder -ich glaube auch in den niederlanden züchten man sie, zum hochseeangeln wird meistens der große genommen.

Kleiner scherz am rande, es kann sein, daß die fische angst haben, wenn sie einen seeringelwürm sehen. 
Denn ich habe im mittelmeer beim tauchen beobachtet, dass diese tiere sich sofort auf einen verletzten bzw. toten fisch der auf grund liegt stürzen und ihn mit ihren ausfahrbaren rüssel und zähnen ergreifen und ihn sich komplett reinziehen. Der seeringelwurm hat später die form des fisches.
So gehen sie vor und dann und wann kneifen sie auch angler.
Ist das nicht herrlich zu wissen


----------



## Brassenkönig (21. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das diese Seeringelwürmer beißen hab ich auch schon mitbekommen . Als ich beim Beködern noch einen in der anderen Hand hatte wunderte ich mich schon was da so piekst, bei näherem Hinsehen hab ich dann gemerkt, dass diese kleinen *******r mit kleinen Mundwerkzeugen ausgestattet sind und einen tatsächlich beißen |supergri. Werde nächsten Urlaub jedenfalls nur noch Wattis benutzen, das hat mir jetzt gereicht. Wobei vorgestern wie gesagt eh nicht wirklich an ein kontrolliertes Fischen zu denken war, die Brandung war enorm und selbst 200 er Krallen wurden weggerissen. Enzieht sich eigentlich meiner Logik, da wir an dem Tag laut Wetter.com ,,nur" Windstärke 4 hatten und trotzdem so ne Mordsbrandung. Verstehe ich nicht, naja die Wellendynamik und Entstehung ist ja eh ne Wissenschaft für sich... Mal schauen obs heute noch aufhört zu pissen, wenn ja werde ich heute Abend nochmal versuchen den einen oder anderen Esox ausm Fjord zu holen...:m


----------



## Brassenkönig (22. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Soo war heute wie gesagt am Fjord und habs nochmal zumal zum Abschluss kurz auf Hecht probiert. Das Wasser war heute komischer Weise stark getrübt, hatte eine dunkelgrüne Farbe sah aus wie Entengrütze irgendwie#c. Jedenfalls wollte es heute nicht so wirklich klappen, konnte lediglich einen kleinen 40 er Hechtschniepel zum Landgang überreden. Zuvor hatte ich noch eine geile Attacke, leider verfehlte der Hecht meinen Wobbler knapp, schade das war ein Ordentlicher (um die 80 rum schätzungweise) konnte ihn nochmal an der Oberfläche sehen bevor er sich ins Schilf zurückgezogen hat, leider wollte er sich danach nicht mehr zum Anbiss überreden lassen. Naja wat solls den hol ich nächstes Jahr ...

Morgen gehts leider wieder nach Hause, schade würde es hier noch ein wenig aushalten:m. Insgesamt bin ich ganz zufrieden, konnte paar schöne Hechte im Fjord überlisten sowie feinste Rotaugen#6. Bisschen enttäuschend war das Brandungsangeln, aber es war die Woche einfach zu stürmisch und dass der Hering noch nicht da ist war ja abzusehen . Freu mich jedenfalls schon auf den nächsten HS Trip#6. Wünsche allen anderen die nächste Zeit in der Gegend sind jedenfalls ein dickes Petri und einen schönen Urlaub #6 :m


----------



## blue1887 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moinsens,das mit den Seeringlern kann ich bestätigen...habe in der Brandung dort auch nur auf Wattis gefangen#hvieleicht gehts nächsten Samstag nochmal für ne Woche hoch...ganz kurzfristig...


----------



## LAC (22. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Im bereich um hvide sande  habe ich auch nur gute erfahrung mit dem watwurm gemacht. Den seeringelwurm nehme ich nicht so gerne, wobei ich ihn in den mediteranen ländern des öfteren eingesetzt habe. 
Es gibt ja zig arten von würmern und ich habe früher an der schleuse auf aal sehr gut mit tauwurm geangelt - im mittelwasser. Die gekauften tauwürmer finde ich nicht gut, da sie nach einigen minuten wie ein sack am haken hängen und auch nicht so fängig sind - vielleicht liegt es am geruch.

Nebenbei erwähnt, der schnurwurm zählt ja zu den längsten tieren der welt, er kann eine länge von über 30 m erreichen.     |laola:
Dieser wurm ist für die ganz wilden angler gedacht, erstens, weil er gift ausscheidet und zweitens, man benötit keine schnur mehr.
Haken am wurm und ab die post.:q oder einfach den wurm zwischen die finger halten, bis ein fisch beim fressen bei den fingern gelandet ist- dann sollte man den fisch schnell greifen.
Kein scherz, die länge ist unvorstellbar, wenn du ihn in die hosentasche steckst und du hast ein loch darin, bleibt jeder stehen und schlackert mit dem kopf.


----------



## w.butz (25. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey,

kann mir jemand ssagen, wie die Molensituation zur Zeit ist?
Bin ab dem 06.10. oben und würde doch gerne mal wieder auf der Mole sitzen 

Danke


----------



## Malzis (25. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

die Arbeiten an der Mole kannst du selber  besichtigen,wenn die kamera funzt.www.waves4you.de auf hvide Sande gehen.


----------



## w.butz (26. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

danke


----------



## Malzis (26. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dafür nicht.Ich bin selber auch ab 6.10. in Hvide und ich würde gerne auf die mole gehen um ein paar Platten zu fischen.oder mal einige Silberlinge im Hafen.
leider sind die vor Ort sehr schreibfaul oder ........ um mal NEUIGKEITEN zu berichten........


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das waren noch Zeiten in HvideSande


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten in HvideSande


 

Stimmt Fabi,#h

aber zu dieser Zeit durfte ja auch noch mit lebenden Makreken geangelt werden.:m


----------



## angler030 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Freunde!

Bin ab Sonnabend in Thorsminde, und hätte gern mal
einen Bericht von der Front. War vor zwei Jahren zur
selben Zeit in Hvide Sande und hab Heringe ohne Ende
gezogen. Zur Zeit sind ja keine Fangberichte zu lesen,
entweder sind alle am Wasser und kämpfen oder liegen
auf der faulen Haut! Wäre schön mal was über eure
Erfolge zu hören.

Bis bald angler030


----------



## goldlax (26. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Der goldlax fährt am 2.10. mit seinem Sohn und einem Enkel nach Hvide Sande.Der Große Enkel ist mit seiner Freundin schon seit 29.09 oben und wärmt die Hütte an.#h
Ich hoffe er läst uns noch ein paar Fische im Wasser (Salz oder Süßwasser):m
Mal sehen Was geht --Brandung oder Forellen stippen.#h#h#h#h
Viele Grüße aus L-felde
Dieter


----------



## Chrissi9776 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

bin ab 13.10 oben warte auch schon gespannt auf Fangmeldungen.

LG
Chrissi


----------



## mottejm (27. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Wie schaut es aus in good old HS.
Bin ab 7.10. wieder vor Ort.
Sind schon Heringe da, meine Kühltruhe ist leer. Wir habe alle aufgefressen.

Motte


----------



## Cordless (28. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin moin...............

aktuell sind die Heringe noch nicht da.......Stand 27.09.2012 12 Uhr.....
Für Brandungsangeln war es auch sehr schlecht in der Woche......alternativ bleibt derzeit nur Put and Take......hier empfehle ich No....ca 15 Min von Sondervig


----------



## mottejm (28. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die Antwort,
die Heringe haben ja auch noch 10 Tage Zeit um sich Fett zu Futtern bis wir da sind, ich hoffe es gibt dann was.
An den Put & Takes ging schon vor 4 Wochen nicht viel. In Sondervig haben wir letztes Jahr richtig gut gefangen, in diesem Jahr ging fast nix. Meine Frau hat zwar einen 6,5 KG Fisch erwischt, war kalt geräuchert auch echt gut. Aber so wie die letzten Jahre als man auch mal mit 10 Fischen weg ist war's nicht, aber alle haben gejammert. Der Teich war aber auf jeden Fall voll Fische.
In No haben wir auch recht gut gefangen.
Unser Angelnachbar hat in einer Stunde 15 Stück mit der Fliege raus. War beeindruckend.
Schaun mer mal was geht.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.

Motte


----------



## anschmu (29. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



mottejm schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> die Heringe haben ja auch noch 10 Tage Zeit um sich Fett zu Futtern bis wir da sind, ich hoffe es gibt dann was.
> An den Put & Takes ging schon vor 4 Wochen nicht viel. In Sondervig haben wir letztes Jahr richtig gut gefangen, in diesem Jahr ging fast nix. Meine Frau hat zwar einen 6,5 KG Fisch erwischt, war kalt geräuchert auch echt gut. Aber so wie die letzten Jahre als man auch mal mit 10 Fischen weg ist war's nicht, aber alle haben gejammert. Der Teich war aber auf jeden Fall voll Fische.
> In No haben wir auch recht gut gefangen.
> ...



Welchen Teich in No meinst du ?


----------



## Malzis (29. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ich glaube das nennt sich Oxriver.in dem Ort no bei ringköbing.
geb mal Oxriver.de ins nett ein ,da kommt was.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

joo ist der mit der flussanlage^^  im sommer hatte der kleine forellen von 600-800gramm war ich ein wenig enttäuscht. ka ob er schon wieder grössere besetzt.. ist ja gerade mal knappe 6 wochen her. nunja bin ab nächsten samstag vor ort. werde auf jedefall überall zu finden sein*gg* bin  ein wandersmann^^


----------



## wulliw (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moinsen an alle#h#h
wir wollen nächstes jahr mal wieder nach HS. haben aber leider nicht soooo viel gefriermöglichkeiten im haus. 
hier nun mal meine frage. gibt es in HS möglichkeiten die gefangenen fische einzufrieren ?#c
 gruß aus hannover
 andreas#h#h


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo Andreas,
nach Hannover antworte ich heute besonders gerne:g

es gibt bei Kot Fritid Kühlmietfächer. was die kosten weiß ich aber nicht.

viele Grüße

carsten


----------



## porscher (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

so ca. 15-20 euro die woche.


----------



## porscher (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

200 kronen in der woche und 250 kronen kaution für den schlüssel.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

jep  200 kronen die woche ,wobei jetzt noch die tische für das ausnehmen der fische vorhanden sind..  sollen so wie ich im  sommer gehört habe  nächstes jahr ganz weg gemacht werden..  kosten aufwand zu hoch.


----------



## wulliw (30. September 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

moinsen.

vielen dank für die vielen und schnellen antworten#6#6#6

aber bei den preisen ist es doch fast zu überlegen sich ne kleine truhe auf den hänger zu schmeißen. da wir 2 wochen bleiben


----------



## anschmu (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



wulliw schrieb:


> moinsen an alle#h#h
> wir wollen nächstes jahr mal wieder nach HS. haben aber leider nicht soooo viel gefriermöglichkeiten im haus.
> hier nun mal meine frage. gibt es in HS möglichkeiten die gefangenen fische einzufrieren ?#c
> gruß aus hannover
> andreas#h#h



Moin . Beim welchem Anbieter hast du gebucht ? Ich buche seit Jahren bei Esmarch , immer super Häuser und es gibt die Möglichkeit dort seinen Fisch einzufrieren , ohne Gebühr ! Gruß aus Laatzen , also neben Dir ! Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Beim welchem Anbieter hast du gebucht ? Ich buche seit Jahren bei Esmarch , immer super Häuser und es gibt die Möglichkeit dort seinen Fisch einzufrieren , ohne Gebühr ! Gruß aus Laatzen , also neben Dir ! Andreas



 joo aber wenn du dein haus in sondervig hast .. musst du 50 km fahren um dort deine forellen einzufrieren. 25 hin und 25 zurück.   kannst dir aber auch bei den meisten ferienhaus anbietern 1 truhe von 100liter  mieten . unterschiedliche preise von 15€ die woche bis 40€ musst halt nur mal nachfragen. ich habe mir eine truhe bei esmarch gebucht 14 tage mit liefern  40€  wenn die voll ist fahre ich nach esmarch und friere sie dort ein. dann lohnt sich das die forellen wech zu bringen#h hier mal noch ne adresse für häuser  dort sind fast alle anbieter gebündelt.http://www.ferienhausdiscount.de/   einfach bei land -dänemark eingeben und dann   sieht mann/frau selber noch was man benötigt.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Aktuell laufen bei uns Familienplanungen, den Jahreswechsel in Jylland irgendwo nordseenah rund um den Ringköbing-Fjord zu verbringen.
Was meinen die, die sich da auskennen:
Soll ich Angelzeug und Thermoanzug einpacken oder lieber Ofenholz und gute Bücher?

(und wenn ersteres, für welche Angelei? )


----------



## LAC (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aktuell laufen bei uns Familienplanungen, den Jahreswechsel in Jylland irgendwo nordseenah rund um den Ringköbing-Fjord zu verbringen.
> Was meinen die, die sich da auskennen:
> Soll ich Angelzeug und Thermoanzug einpacken oder lieber Ofenholz und gute Bücher?
> 
> (und wenn ersteres, für welche Angelei? )



@ Honeyball
das ist schwer zu sagen, da es abhängig ist vom wetter und wo du landest auf der ostseite oder westseite vom fjord, denn auf der ostseite kannst du nur rotaugen, barsch und hecht angeln und auf der westseite z.b. in hvide sande dorsch, platte und wenn du glück hast, sind auch noch heringe da, da ich zur weihnachtszeit noch welche gelandet habe.
Wichtig ist natürlich holz, damit du warme finger behälst und ein tragbaren pc, damit du die schweinsfische im board am haken bekommst - denn das macht ja auch spaß. 
Spaß bei seite - ich würde mir nur ein haus auf der westseite vom fjord holen und auch etwas angelzeug mitnehmen. Wobei du mit einer rute alle fische die hier vorkommen, landen kannst, da keiner die 4 kg überschreiten wird, ich rechne hier immer in gramm - die könnte man auch mit dem mittelfinger überwältigen.
Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Würdest Du eher empfehlen im salzigen Teil des Fjords zu angeln oder doch eher auf der Meerseite, z.B. in der Brandung oder von den Molen, bzw. im Hafenbereich aus?

Oder fährt vielleicht ein Dorschkutter auch im Winter aus? Dorsch müsste doch auch bzw. gerade im Winter gehen.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

http://kottfritid.dk/de/kuttertouren/tourkalender.asp

Du hast noch alle Plätze frei
Naja gut, dass das Wetterabhängig ist, brauche ich Dir nicht schreiben. Vielleicht bei Kott anrufen, was dei generellen Planungen mit der Solea über Sylvester anbetrifft.
 Ich würde Meerseite bevorzugen, wenn Frost, ist der Fjord u.U. "hart". Also Brandungsrute einpacken, ob was Beißt? Ich wünsch es Dir.
Ich drohe Dir mal an, dass ich ähnliche Überlegungen habe:m
Gruß A.


----------



## anschmu (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



wulliw schrieb:


> moinsen
> vielen dank für die vielen und schnellen antworten#6#6#6
> 
> aber bei den preisen ist es doch fast zu überlegen sich ne kleine truhe auf den hänger zu schmeißen. da wir 2 wochen bleiben



Das mit dem Anhänger und Gefriertruhe ist keine schlechte Idee , bin ich gerade dabei einen passenden Anhänger zu suchen ! Haben das nach Norwegen gemacht ist ne super Sache . Einfach auf dem Anhänger stehen lassen , ausrichten und 24 Stunden vor Abreise wieder anschließen bzw. durchlaufen lassen bei Bedarf !


----------



## LAC (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Würdest Du eher empfehlen im salzigen Teil des Fjords zu angeln oder doch eher auf der Meerseite, z.B. in der Brandung oder von den Molen, bzw. im Hafenbereich aus?
> 
> Oder fährt vielleicht ein Dorschkutter auch im Winter aus? Dorsch müsste doch auch bzw. gerade im Winter gehen.



Sollten noch heringe da sein, so würde ich diese an der schleuse zur meerseite angeln - ich habe sie in grundnähe dort überlistet. Auf der fjordseite ist in hvide sande zu dieser jahreszeit keine gutes angeln, denn an der schleuse kann man nur heringe oder hornhechte landen, die jedoch - außer der hering vielleicht - nicht da sind. 
Natürlich kommen dort auch noch andere arten vor, aber wer glaubt er könnte dort noch andere fische fange, dann ist er auch mit stichlinge zufrieden oder mit krabben, da bewegt sich ja auch die rute.
Zur seeseite, d.h. auf der langen mole, vor dem hafen,hast du auf dorsch eine gute chance zu der jahreszeit, da  die größeren dorsche  im winter sich auch in ufernähe aufhalten - im fjord sind sie nicht. 
Hechte und barsche kommen in hvide sande auch nicht vor, da ist der südliche bereich vom fjrod spitze.
In dieser jahreszeit laicht der helt - eine schnäpelart, die im ringköbing fjord vorkommt. Wenn du mal hunderte von diesen fischen sehen willst, wie aktiv sie sind, dann sende mir eine pn, dann nenne ich dir die stellen.
Dieses zu beobachten ist ein naturelebnis ersten ranges.

Sollte eine kälteeinbruch kommen, d.h. eine frostperiode um minus 15 grad in der nacht - sieht alles anders aus, dann friert der fjord zu -und die großen steine auf der mole - die wellenbrechen  - entwickeln sich zur eiger nordwand. 
Dann ist gute literatur ein gläschen wein und besinnliche stunden besser und was ganz wichtig ist, ein sommerhäuschen was auch warm wird.


----------



## kurt (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Chrissi9776 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ab 13.10 oben warte auch schon gespannt auf Fangmeldungen.
> 
> ...


 
#hChrissi,

wir waren vom 23.-29. Sept. an der Scleuse. Das unbeständige Wetter hätte mir nichts ausgemacht wenn ich 
einen Hering gesehen hätte. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Also werde ich es es ab 05.Okt. nochmal probieren.
Ich locke die Silberlinge für Dich an:q

Gruß Kurt


----------



## Harti (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

hat schon jemand die ersten Silberlinge verhaftet?

Sind gerade noch auf Langeland und trotzen dem hartnäckigen Wind aus Süd. Das geplante Bootsangeln fällt aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen da aus, aber dafür macht die Brandungsangelei richtig Spass.|rolleyes

Am Freitag rutschen wir dann nach HS rüber.#6

@Otto
ich rufe heute Abend mal durch.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Honeyball (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
Wenn es konkret wird, dass wir fahren, melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Chrissi9776 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



kurt schrieb:


> #hChrissi,
> 
> wir waren vom 23.-29. Sept. an der Scleuse. Das unbeständige Wetter hätte mir nichts ausgemacht wenn ich
> einen Hering gesehen hätte. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Also werde ich es es ab 05.Okt. nochmal probieren.
> ...



Hallo Kurt,

schön von Dir zu lesen, nett das Du die Silberlinge anlockst aber denke daran auch noch paar drin lassen meine jüngste will diesmal auch ihr Glück versuchen und was gibt es schöneres als die strahlenden Augen eines kindes mit dem ersten Fisch an der Angel. 

Nur schade das wir uns wohl verpassen 

LG
Chrissi


----------



## kurt (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Chrissi9776 schrieb:


> Hallo Kurt,
> 
> schön von Dir zu lesen, nett das Du die Silberlinge anlockst aber denke daran auch noch paar drin lassen meine jüngste will diesmal auch ihr Glück versuchen und was gibt es schöneres als die strahlenden Augen eines kindes mit dem ersten Fisch an der Angel.
> 
> ...



das mit den strahlenden Augen eines Kindes kann ich nur bestätigen. Letztes Jahr im Mai hat mein Enkel ( 6 J.) seinen ersten Hering gefangen, einen Zwilling, da hat getrahlt wie ein Honigkuchenpferd. War schon toll. Dir wünsch ich ebenso ein Erlebnis.

Euch viel Spass und viele Heringe.

LG Kurt


----------



## LAC (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Harti
Torsten, habe günstig eine sommerhaus für dich besorgt.
Schön warm und reichlich fleisch.



DSCF1233Schweine mit Text gut jetzt 500x375pfft.jpg 	(83,7 KB) 
Gruß


----------



## Lif3e (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Guten morgen 

Fahren morgen (6.10) eine woche zum ersten mal nach hs kann ich in der zeit mit dem hering rechnen bzw is er schon da?

Was für fische kann man in der jahreszeit vom ufer aus noch angeln? Hat einer noch n paar tipps 

Lg
Lif3e


----------



## anschmu (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Harti
> Torsten, habe günstig eine sommerhaus für dich besorgt.
> Schön warm und reichlich fleisch.
> 
> ...


|kopfkrat Die Unterkunft hatte ich auch schon mal ! In No ! Direkt am Teich , der pure Luxus


----------



## kurt (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Lif3e schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Fahren morgen (6.10) eine woche zum ersten mal nach hs kann ich in der zeit mit dem hering rechnen bzw is er schon da?
> 
> ...


 
Grüß Dich,

vom 23.- 29. Sept habe ich vergeblich gesucht. Fahre gleich nochmal für eine Woche, dann können wir es an der Schleuse zusammen versuchen

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg und schöne Tage.

Gruß Kurt#h


----------



## anschmu (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Lif3e schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Fahren morgen (6.10) eine woche zum ersten mal nach hs kann ich in der zeit mit dem hering rechnen bzw is er schon da?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lif3e (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Das is ja super  mit mehreren macht es auch mehr spaß  
Villt bis die tage

Matthias


----------



## Harti (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Harti
> Torsten, habe günstig eine sommerhaus für dich besorgt.
> Schön warm und reichlich fleisch.
> 
> ...


 

@otto,

ist das nicht herrlich? Auf dich ist immer Verlass!

Schicke mir mal noch die Hausnummer. Ich glaube es ist eine große Sommerhaussiedlung.

Sind gerade am Sachen packen und starten dann Richtung HS.

Dann bis heute Abend! Kannst ja schon mal frisches Stroh einstreuen!

Torsten


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo, 

ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal im Herbst (letzte Oktoberwoche) nach HS. Habe mich im Forum schon eingelesen und habe dazu zwei Fragen. 

01) Im Herbst sollen die Heringe „spitz“ beißen und daher soll man kleine Haken ohne Schnick Schnack benutzen. Weiß heißt „kleine Haken“. Ist das eher Gr. 6 / 8 oder 10? 

02) Fährt zu dieser Zeit die Soela eigentlich noch raus? 
Gibt es außer der Soela noch andere Kutter? Man hört zwar immer wieder was, aber konkretes habe ich noch nicht lesen können.


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

  hier hört man nix von Fangmeldung von Hering.|evil:

  Laut Kott Fritid sind die Schwärme schon da.:vik:

  Unter Rubrik „Hier & Jetzt“ steht folgendes:

  „Sildene er ankommet til Hvide Sande.
  Så er sildene for alvor ankommet til havnen i Hvide Sande.
  Her i weekenden har fangsterne været gode og mange har fyldt en spand eller to med de blanke og velsmagende fisk. Sildene fanges for tiden ved den store sluse i Hvide Sande og ud langs stenkanten. Sildefiskeriet er lige begyndt, så fangsterne kan dog stadigvæk svinge en del i perioder.“

_Laut google frei übersetzt:_

_Herring ist in Hvide Sande angekommen._
_Die Heringe sind angekommen im Hafen von Hvide Sande.
Dieses Wochenende_ _ waren die Fänge gut und viele haben einen Eimer oder zwei mit dem glänzenden und leckeren Fisch gefüllt. Hering fing man am besten, wenn die Schleusen auf waren entlang des steinernen Rand. Heringsfischerei ist erst am Anfang. Die Fänge schwanken zurzeit sehr viel._


----------



## mottejm (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Die Heringe sind angekommen im Hafen von Hvide Sande.
Dieses Wochenende waren die Fänge gut und viele haben einen Eimer oder zwei mit dem glänzenden und leckeren Fisch gefüllt. Hering fing man am besten, wenn die Schleusen auf waren entlang des steinernen Rand. Heringsfischerei ist erst am Anfang. Die Fänge schwanken zurzeit sehr viel.

Hallo, danke danke für die Info.

Wir sind gerade am Auto packen.
Morgen noch das Gritt Jurack Abschiedsländerspiel in meiner Arena, dann geht's gegen 18:00 Uhr nach HS zum Heringejagen und dem Kampf gegen die Seehunde.
Eine bessere Nachricht als das die Heringe da sind hätte es heute nicht geben können.

Bis Montag an der Schleusse

Motte


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal im Herbst (letzte Oktoberwoche) nach HS. Habe mich im Forum schon eingelesen und habe dazu zwei Fragen.
> 
> 01) Im Herbst sollen die Heringe „spitz“ beißen und daher soll man kleine Haken ohne Schnick Schnack benutzen. Weiß heißt „kleine Haken“. Ist das eher Gr. 6 / 8 oder 10?


Hi,
ich habe im Frühjahr immer mit Circle Hooks gefischt, die Vorfächer sind von Balzer und haben Hakengröße 8. Alternativ gibt es von Balzer auch "normale" Vorfächer mit Hakengröße 14 (!), vielleicht packst Du von beidem was ein und probierst aus, was besser geht. Hier bekommst Du z.B. beide Versionen recht günstig.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## goldlax (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Leute
Bin seit gestern wieder zurück von HS.
Bis Freitag waren noch keine Heringe da.
Viel Petri euch allen da oben.
MfG Dieter


----------



## Finnito (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute,

habe mich eben registriert da es wirklich ein informatives und hilfreiches Forum ist. 
Ich war schon des öfteren in HV allerdings war ich da noch etwas kleiner (10-15)
Ich fahre 2013 (nun bin ich 20) vom 30.03 - 06.04 nach HV und hoffe natürlich das die Heringe dann schon da sind. Wir haben eins der tollen Hausboote in der Nähe der Schleuse gemietet.
Jetzt wolltte ich euch HV Profis mal fragen was denn zu der Zeit (falls der Hering noch nicht da ist) sonst noch so geht und wo und womit ich es am besten probiere. Sind die Heringe zu dieser Zeit auf der Meeresseite oder auf der Fjordseite der Schleuse, wo die Hornies gefangen werden?

und noch eine Frage, was heißt hornies reißen? habe sie bis jetzt nur mit wasserkugel und fischfetzten direkt an der schleuse gefangen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Finn


----------



## Lif3e (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,
Wurd der hering jzt schon im hafen gesichtet?
Oder lohnt es noch nicht die angel auszuwerfen?

Lg
Matthias


----------



## vanminh74 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Erstmal HERZLCH WILLKOMMEN im BOARD!!!!#h

Ja, die Themen her im Board werden meist sehr klasse und hilfreich geführt und man findet eigentlich immer etwas passendes....Hier der HV-Thröt ist in der Tat einer der besten hier finde ich und durch Super-Cracks wie der LAC beispielsweise enorm peusht, der dann auch noch so megageil seine rethorischen Schreibereien zum besten gibt!!

Kurz zu deiner Frage "reißen von Hornies" - das allerdämlichste in meinen Augen und sollte tunlichst vermieden werden!!!! Es bedeutet nix anderes, als Fische mit (großen?) Haken direkt am Körper von außen zu erwischen und durch Härte und Geschwindigkeit beim Einkrubeln zu haken, sprich zu reißen! Hat wohl nix mit Angeln zu tun und von ethischen Gesichtspunkten mal ganz abgesehen...

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege....

Ich denke zu deinen anderen Fragen wirst Du reichlich lesen können und sicherlich wirst Du auch direkt die ein oder andere Antwort bekommen.

Ich fahre kommenden Samstag hoch und werde aktuell über Fänge berichten können, sofern es Fänge bei mir gibt #c ....ich bin kein wirklicher Meeresangler und gebe mir ehr geringere Fangaussichten, was mich niemals davon abhält, trotzdem mit Heringspaternoster oder Wattwürmern los zu ziehen....

In diesem Sinne ein fröhliches Posting hier - Tight Lines - Daniel



Finnito schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mich eben registriert da es wirklich ein informatives und hilfreiches Forum ist.
> Ich war schon des öfteren in HV allerdings war ich da noch etwas kleiner (10-15)
> ...


----------



## LAC (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Lif3e
Der hering wurde nicht nur im hafen gesichtet sondern auch schon an der schleuse gefangen, bordie hatri hat drei mal reingeworfen und 4 stück gefangen - da es regnete und er mitleid hatte, hat er sie verschenkt an angler, die den ganzen tag noch keinen gesichtet haben.  
Sie sind also da und einige hatten über 40 stück im eimer so wurde berichtet - wobei momentan solch ein sturm ist, dass du den heringseimer am boden fest verankern muss.

@ Vanminh74 / @ Finnito

Nun zähle ich hvide sande zu eines der besten angelplätze in europa, wenn´s um den hornhecht geht - wenn nicht sogar der beste. da ich reichlich kenne aber keinen, wo der hornhecht in solchen stückzahlen auf kleinsten raum zu finden ist.  
Ich zähle aber auch diesen angelplatz zu den schlimmsten die ich kenne, da dort auf kleinsten raum, die größten räuber sich bewegen, es sind keine angler mehr in meinen augen, d.h. sie reißen die hornhechte und wenn dynamit erlaubt wäre, würde hvide sande im frühjahr schon sylvester haben - so würde es knallen.
Diese methode - mit heringspaternoster den hornhecht zu reißen ist keine angelei mehr - da es jedoch so einfach ist, wird es einfach gemacht und so zieht man dann einen hornhecht nach dem anderen raus, eingerollt im heringsvorfach wie eine rollade aus dem wasser - grausam anzusehen - auch an land, wenn alle haken entfernt werden. 

So ist es nun mal in hvide sande - da sind nicht nur waidgerechte angler sondern dort bewegen sich auch die bösen und geben ein sehr schlechtes bild ab - wobei jeder der diese zeilen liest, ja kein böser ist,  da wir hier ja im anglerboard sind - wo angler, angler helfen, damit sie schneller einen fisch am haken bekommen.

Oft wurde mir gesagt, wenn ich sie auf ihr reißen angesprochen habe, dass dieses immer nur zufällig passiert, normal wollen sie hering angeln.  
Dieses entspricht natürlich nicht die wahrheit, da ich im vorfeld sagen kann - wenn ich ein heringspaternoster nehme -  jetzt fange ich nur heringe und jetzt nur hornhechte. 
Damit sie es verstehen habe ich ihnen dieses mal gezeigt - verstanden sie nicht - können sie auch nicht, da sie keine angler sind. 
Sie sind förmlich wild auf hornhecht - nicht umsonst heist dieser fisch auch im volksmund - der "marlin des kleinen mannes".  das passt dioch wie eine arsch auf einen eimer.


----------



## ronps (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Erstmal Hallo zusammen.
Im Augenblick (08.10.12, 21:30Uhr) stürmt und schüttet es noch. Jedenfalls immer mal wieder als Schauer. Unser Ferienhaus in Bork Havn steht auf einer Insel.#cWas bedeutet, das man nur mit Auto oder Gummistiefeln hin kommt. Allerdings wird es zum Glück langsam weniger.

Zu HV: war gestern da. Aussage Kjott war, gestern wurde vereinzelt gefangen. ;+ Nun ja, ich habe nicht gesehen, das wirklich irgendwas an der Schleuse gefangen wurde. Kein Wunder bei dem Sturm. Heringe trauen sich nicht durch die Brandung. Aber Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, Donnerstag soll es laut örtlicher Wetterfrösche ruhiger werden und der Wind auf ablandig drehen. Vielleicht trauen sie sich ja dann. Zusätzliches Problem können dann aber die offenen Schleusen werden. Der Wasserstand ist sehr hoch im Land. Selbst in den Put&Take-Seen ist Land unter. Teilweise nur mit Wathose ranzukommen. Sollte sich bei den Heringen was tun und ich es mitbekommen, werde ich euch hier berichten, nachdem ich einen kleinen Eimer geerntet habe. Frau und Enkelkinder warten auf Fisch! #6 
Schönen Abend zusammen
RonPS


----------



## vanminh74 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

HALLO NACH HV!
besten dank für den super Bericht....besser als ntv  dass die fopus unter Wasser stehen habe ich noch nicht erlebt...bin gespannt aufs Wochenende...da werde ich dann hoffentlich den ein oder anderen (fang) Bericht Posten können!

Stay tuned und sorg bitte für besseres Wetter und mehr heringe, ja?!Gruß Daniel



ronps schrieb:


> Erstmal Hallo zusammen.
> Im Augenblick (08.10.12, 21:30Uhr) stürmt und schüttet es noch. Jedenfalls immer mal wieder als Schauer. Unser Ferienhaus in Bork Havn steht auf einer Insel.#cWas bedeutet, das man nur mit Auto oder Gummistiefeln hin kommt. Allerdings wird es zum Glück langsam weniger.
> 
> Zu HV: war gestern da. Aussage Kjott war, gestern wurde vereinzelt gefangen. ;+ Nun ja, ich habe nicht gesehen, das wirklich irgendwas an der Schleuse gefangen wurde. Kein Wunder bei dem Sturm. Heringe trauen sich nicht durch die Brandung. Aber Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, Donnerstag soll es laut örtlicher Wetterfrösche ruhiger werden und der Wind auf ablandig drehen. Vielleicht trauen sie sich ja dann. Zusätzliches Problem können dann aber die offenen Schleusen werden. Der Wasserstand ist sehr hoch im Land. Selbst in den Put&Take-Seen ist Land unter. Teilweise nur mit Wathose ranzukommen. Sollte sich bei den Heringen was tun und ich es mitbekommen, werde ich euch hier berichten, nachdem ich einen kleinen Eimer geerntet habe. Frau und Enkelkinder warten auf Fisch! #6
> ...


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Lif3e
> So ist es nun mal in hvide sande - da sind nicht nur waidgerechte angler sondern dort bewegen sich auch die bösen und geben ein sehr schlechtes bild ab - wobei jeder der diese zeilen liest, ja kein böser ist,  da wir hier ja im anglerboard sind - wo angler, angler helfen, damit sie schneller einen fisch am haken bekommen.
> 
> Oft wurde mir gesagt, wenn ich sie auf ihr reißen angesprochen habe, dass dieses immer nur zufällig passiert, normal wollen sie hering angeln.
> ...



Gibt es dort keine Kontrollen?;+
Hier in D habe ich eine 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit bei jeden Tripp kontrolliert zu werden. :c:c
Das Hat Vor- und Nachteile - wie alles im Leben!


----------



## Dorschbande (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin zusammen, bin auch hier oben allerdings 17 km von HS weg.
Ich warte auch darauf das die Schleuse zugemacht wird.Ich werde mal jeden Tag nachlesen ob jemand schreibt das die Schleuse zu ist, oder Hering gefangen wird.
Bis dahin


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Gibt es dort keine Kontrollen?;+
> *Hier in D habe ich eine 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit bei jeden Tripp kontrolliert zu werden. :c:c*
> Das Hat Vor- und Nachteile - wie alles im Leben!


 

In HS liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit in eine Kontrolle zu geraten aus eigener Erfahrung (mehrere hundert Angeltage dort absolviert,aber noch keine Kontrolle erlebt) wohl im Promillebereich. #q


----------



## buttlöffel (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin.

Vor etlichen Jahren, hab ich mal in HS gesehen, wie 2 "Angler" am A.... gepackt wurden. Die waren wie wild am Plattfisch reissen - da kam auch die Ausrede "dass es ja nur zufällig passieren würde". Na klar, Spürangeln macht man ja auch mit einem Pilker.#q

Sonst aber hab ich dort auch noch keine Kontrolle erlebt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



buttlöffel schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Vor etlichen Jahren, hab ich mal in HS gesehen, wie 2 "Angler" am A.... gepackt wurden. Die waren wie wild am Plattfisch reissen - da kam auch die Ausrede "dass es ja nur zufällig passieren würde". *Na klar, Spürangeln macht man ja auch mit einem Pilker.#q*
> 
> Sonst aber hab ich dort auch noch keine Kontrolle erlebt.


 

Zumindest bis in die 80er Jahre war das selbst bei Dänen eine gängige Methode. Genau wie das Heringsreissen mit
sehr effektiver Montage, die ich aber hier nicht näher beschreiben möchte.
Es sind also nicht nur die Ausländer die schwarzen Schafe.


----------



## buttlöffel (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Nein, natürlich nicht - hab auch schon Dänen angemeckert (auf dänisch), die untermaßige Meerforelln abgeschlagen und mit genommen haben. Solche und ähnliche Leute gibt es wohl überall.#d



Peter


----------



## LAC (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zumindest bis in die 80er Jahre war das selbst bei Dänen eine gängige Methode. Genau wie das Heringsreissen mit
> sehr effektiver Montage, die ich aber hier nicht näher beschreiben möchte.
> Es sind also nicht nur die Ausländer die schwarzen Schafe.



Hallo mein freund jürgen,
da gebe ich dir recht, schwarze schafe laufen überall rum. Dieses örtchen hvide sande, wo fast jeder gierig nach fisch ist, ob berufsfischer oder angler, da möchte ich nicht eine kontrolle machen, da sind alle reif. So sieht die wahrheit aus, bei den nebenerwerbsfischern, wird des öftreren schon mal eine kontrolle gemacht. Ich habe selbst schon filme gesehen, wo sie die netze einkassiert haben, weil sie doppelte länge hatten als erlaubt. Auch angler wurden schon kontrolliert, das schäfste war, eine kontrolle beim heringsfestival. Da haben sie alle eine teilnehmerkarte gekauft, hatten jedoch keine staatl. angelerlaubnis, die sie dann auch noch kaufen mussten.

Der tag wird kommen, wo die kontrollen etwas schärfer werden, da die speisefischbestände weltweit über 30 % zusammengebrochen sind, sie sind überfischt bzw. erschöpft. Damit es jeder versteht, heißt dieses -  es wird mehr fisch gefangen, als durch die natürliche vermehrung nachwachsen kann. In europa sieht es noch schlimmer aus, da ist von 80% die rede und der fischereihafen in esbjerg ist schon geschlossen. Dann werden die geilen berufsfischer in hvide sande schon dafür sorgen, dass mal des öfteren kontrollen bei den annglern in hs gemacht werden, da sie die angler als kleine konkurrenz sehen. 
Nun werden die bordies denken, was hat die angelei mit der berufsfischerei zu tun - das ist ja lächerlich, das stimmt, sie hat normal nichts mit der brufsfischerei zu tun, aber bei bestimmten fischarten trägt auch der angler bei der dezimierung des fischbestandes bei - zum glück haben wir mindestmaße und schonzeiten.
Nun will ich nicht ans eingemachte gehen und alles durchleuchten, aber in amerika wird von den anglern etwa  15% des thunfischfangs abgedeckt. Das ist doch was und ich schätze, dass mehr honhechte in hvide sande von den anglern gefangen werden, als von den berufsfischern - kaum zu glauben, aber da ist was wahres dran.  
Jürgen, bin bald bei dir.
Gruß

@ Dorschbande
Du wartest das die schleuse geschlossen wird. Sie sagen es nicht an, da sie versuchen einen gewissen salzgehalt im fjord zu erreichen bzw. zu halten. Aber am der stromkante oder im kehrwasser, wenn die schleuse geöffnet ist, kannst du gut heringe fangen - wenn sie da sind.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Jürgen, bin bald bei dir.
Gruß


Bin gespannt.:m


----------



## Pyrsi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

So Mittwoch bin ich auch wieder in HS ....hoffe sehr dass dann was geht mit dem Hering 
Vil trifft man ja den einen oder anderen !?


----------



## Lif3e (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi
Schleuse ist zu, es ist nicht windig und die sonne scheint.
Leider nur keine heringe da 
Und sa morgens fahren wir schon wieder....

Lg

Matthias


----------



## Pyrsi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dann hoffe ich mal das sie bis Mittwoch kommen


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo, 
da ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal in den Hering ärgern will, habe ich etwas im Internet gestöbert. Da bin ich über den Sildeudbener (leider keine deutsche Übersetzung gefunden) gestolpert. Kann mir einer sagen, ob es die überhaut in Deutschland gibt und ob es sich lohnt (Arbeitserleichterung), einen zu zulegen?


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal in den Hering ärgern will, habe ich etwas im Internet gestöbert. Da bin ich über den Sildeudbener (leider keine deutsche Übersetzung gefunden) gestolpert. Kann mir einer sagen, ob es die überhaut in Deutschland gibt und ob es sich lohnt (Arbeitserleichterung), einen zu zulegen?


Was soll das denn sein? Ein "Heringsausbeiner" wenn ich mal versuche eine Übersetzung zu deuten? Klingt zumindest so... Sowas kenne ich nicht, aber man kann als Hilfe zum Entschuppen einen Drahtsetzkescher oder (günstiger) ein Kartoffelnetz nehmen. Wenn man Kaminholz holt, gibt es den Sack quasi kostenlos dazu...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein? Ein *"Heringsausbeiner*" wenn ich mal versuche eine Übersetzung zu deuten? Klingt zumindest so... Sowas kenne ich nicht, aber man kann als Hilfe zum Entschuppen einen Drahtsetzkescher oder (günstiger) ein Kartoffelnetz nehmen. Wenn man Kaminholz holt, gibt es den Sack quasi kostenlos dazu...
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Hallo Michael,#h

ohne ein Bild davon gesehen zu haben, kann ich auch nur Vermutungen anstellen.
Habe vor mindestens 10 Jahren mal so ein Ding bei Fritz
im Laden gesehen.
Es handelt sich dabei um ein etwa 25 cm langes Metallrohr
mit Griff an einem Ende.
Dieses Rohr ist über die gesamte Länge etwa ein Drittel auf-
geschnitten, und am freien Ende wie ein Holzbeitel angeschärft. Damit wird vom vorher geköpften Hering die 
Hauptgräte gelöst, und mitsamt den Bauchgräten entfernt.

Besser kann ich es leider nicht beschreiben.:m


----------



## ronps (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen.

Wie Lif3e bereits oben schrieb, war es heute endlich windstill und überwiegend sonnig. Es waren auch etliche Angler da, aber ich habe keine Heringe gesehen und das über mehrere Stunden. Wetter sollte eigentlich jetzt passen. Hoffentlich bleibt es so. Allerdings trieben sich wie üblich 3 Seehunde herum und amüsierten sich offenkundig über die Menschen rundum. Dies brachten sie ab und zu durch Showeinlagen zum Ausdruck. Auch ´ne Möglichkeit gegen Langeweile. 

@Friedfisch0185
Heringsausbeiner kannst Du Dir sparen. Gleiche Wirkung:
Beim Schlachten den Bauchschnitt bis zum Schwanz führen, von oben hinter dem Kopf einen Schnitt bis zur Mittelgräte. Dann mit dem Daumennagel zwei- bis dreimal vom Kopf zum Schwanz in der Bauchhöhle auf der Mittelgräte mit etwas Druck langfahren (mit Übung reicht auch einmal), dann Kopf greifen und bei festhalten des Fleisches mit dem Kopf die Gräten rausziehen.
Ziemlich umständliche Beschreibung für `ne einfache Handlung.#c Aber mir fiel keine einfachere Beschreibung ein.
Mit etwas Übung ist in wenigen Sekunden das Doppelfilet übrig.:vik:

Viel Erfolg.
Gruss Ron


----------



## Angelprofesor (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,#h
> 
> ohne ein Bild davon gesehen zu haben, kann ich auch nur Vermutungen anstellen.
> Habe vor mindestens 10 Jahren mal so ein Ding bei Fritz
> ...


 

#hHallo Jürgen,
ich denke das der Kollege denkt an Herings filetierer, Preis ist 12,95€ bei Matjes-Hering.de #g#g

Gruß
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Jürgen,
> ich denke das der Kollege denkt an Herings filetierer, Preis ist 12,95€ bei Matjes-Hering.de #g#g
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi


 

Hallo Vladi,#h#h#h
du hast meine Gedanken verstanden. Konnte es leider nicht
anders rüber bringen.:m

Was machen die alten Knochen, ich war selbst wieder einige Wochen außer Gefecht. Habe mir bei der Gartenarbeit ein Stück des linken Zeigefingers gekappt.#q


----------



## Pyrsi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wie sind die Vermutungen der alt eingesessenen in HS ..sollte der Hering die Tage kommen oder kann es auch noch paar Wochen dauern ?
MfG Pyrsi


----------



## LAC (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Pyrsi
Die heringe werden noch kommen, zum teil sind sie schon da, es wurden ja schon welche gefangen und die seehunde warten auch drauf, dass die angler zuschlagen, dann können sie die heringe einfach vom haken zupfen. :q

@ Angelprof.
Hallo mein freund vladi, ich hoffe es geht dir gesundheitlich besser und wir können noch in den alten tagen die geplante tour im mittelmeer machen - noch bekomme ich luft :q

Dieses teil, zum enträten der heringe, was du bei fritz im laden gesehen hat ist nicht schlecht, so wurde es mir gesagt, ich habe jedoch noch nicht damit gearbeitet, mache es mit dem messer und den fingern, bekomme stinkefinger, wie bordie ronps es beschrieben hat.

So wie ich gelesen habe will fritz den schlachtraum schließen, d.h. die urlauber müssen dann die heringe zu hause säubern.
Damit geld in den kassen kommt, haben einige vermietungsagenturen in ihren geschäftsbedingungen, eine strafe von 180 euro verankert, wenn sie fischabfälle im oder um das haus finden - dann ist der begtrag sofort fällig. 
Harte erziehungsmaßnahmen kommen auf die angler zu, wobei keine strafe anfällt, wenn man sie im eigenen pkw unter die sitze versteckt, das kann man geschickt machen, dass die frau sie nicht sieht. :q
Einige angler die in hvide sande an der put&take anlage waren, haben da übung drin, da sie ihre gefangenen forellen unter den sitzen versteckt haben, weil dort damals nach gewicht abgerechnet wurde. Das war damals mehr als angeln, das war zusätzlich eine schnäppchen jagd, die dann als tipp per internett weltweit an die angler weitergeleitet wurde - wie einfach das geht. 
Schlaue füchse  - der betreiber konnte "zufällig" lesen. :q 
Heute schimpft man über die anlage, weil man keine fische mehr unter den sitzen verstecken kann, jetz muss man sich auch noch gedanken über die fischabfälle machen, da im garten es strafe kostet.  
Vlade, es kann jetzt sein, dass die angler glauben ich bin ein gegner dieser sippschaft, das ist aber nicht der fall, es sind nur elebnisberichte. :q 
Wobei sie sich mit den innereien schon immer befasst haben, z.b. entsinne ich mich, dass früher wenn die vereine zugeschlagen haben - beim wettkampfangeln einige angler zwischen den innereien blei gefüllt haben. damit sie auch mal ein könig wurden und eine kette tragen durften.
Einen angler habe ich mal angesprochen und gefragt, ob diese wacholderbeeren, die er dem fisch gegeben hat, den  fischgeschmack positiv beeinflussen. Er hatte mich nicht verstanden und sagte: welche wacholderbeeren?

Gruß


----------



## Pyrsi (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Vielen Dank LAC 
Wie läuft es denn zur zeit in der Brandung auf Platte ?
Die besten Chancen soll man in dem Bereich Aargab haben ist das richtig ?
Lg Pyrsi


----------



## ronps (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen.
Aktuell aus HV:
Heringe hält sich auch heute sehr in Grenzen. #c
War mehrfach an den Schleusen. Einmal während einer halben Stunde zweimal gesehen, dass jemand einen (!) Hering erwischt hat. Bei den weiteren "Kontrollen" ;+ keine Erfolge beobachten können. Die Seehunde ziehen weiter ihre Shows ab. #q

@Pyrsi:
Habe heute Mittag jemanden getroffen, der gerade seine Beute filettierte. War ´ne anständige Portion Schollen!
Nicht etwa Flundern. Er hatte diese nördlich der Molen von HS vom Strand erwischt. Sah gut aus.

Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf, irgendwann müssen die Heringe ja kommen.
Gruß aus DK
Ron


----------



## Pyrsi (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke für die gute Info Ron 
Ich hoffe für dich das du dort oben noch ein paar Sternstunden erlebest 
MfG


----------



## LAC (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Mir wurde gerade berichtet, dass einige unter den anglern reichlich heringe gefangen haben - um welche uhrzeit er dieses gesehen hat, kann ich nicht sagen, muss jedoch um 16.00 uhr gewesen sein, da er auch im fischereimuseum war.


----------



## Pyrsi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gibt's was neues an der Herings Front  ?


----------



## ronps (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen

Bin gerade aus HS zurück im Ferienhaus. Habe mit meiner Enkelin drei Stunden an den Schleusen versucht, Heringe zu finden. Leider erfolglos. |gr: Habe auch bei den anderen Anglern nirgends einen Hering gesehen. #c

@LAC:
An dem fraglichen Tag (vorgestern) war ich von 12:00 - 14:00Uhr und von 16:00 - 17:00 Uhr an der Schleuse und habe nicht mitbekommen, das jemand im Hafenbecken eine Anzahl Heringe (geschweige denn viele) gefangen hätte. Wie bereits vorgestern geschrieben, habe ich mit eigenem Augenschein nur 2 gefangene Heringe gesehen.
Wäre interessant, wann die Berichterstatter denn die gefangen haben bzw. gesehen haben. Ich will das jetzt keinesfalls anzweifeln, aber da ich mit verschiedenen Leuten vor Ort gesprochen habe, die alle ebenfalls nichts gefangen und/oder gesehen haben, wären genauere Infos hilfreich. Vielleicht angelten die Berichterstatter ja an einer bestimmten Stelle, die nicht einsehbar war? #c

Also:
Wenn jemand live mitkriegt, das was gefangen wird, bitte die genauen Umstände möglichst genau hier posten. Hilft dann vielleicht allen Anderen, den passenden Zeitpunkt zu treffen. Denn wenn die Heringe da sind, sind es eh genug für alle. 
Familie ist vorläufig versorgt, habe auf dem Rückweg bei SPAR einen Eimer Sild süß-sauer mitgenommen. #q
Hilsen fra Danmark
Ron


----------



## anschmu (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

|supergri Sind nun auch zurück aus Hs ! Haben jeden Tag nach Hering ausgeschaut aber leider keine gesehen ! Ist wohl noch auf der Anreise ! :m


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Jürgen,
> ich denke das der Kollege denkt an Herings filetierer, Preis ist 12,95€ bei Matjes-Hering.de #g#g
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi




Ja, so sah das Ding aus.


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ronps schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bin gerade aus HS zurück im Ferienhaus. Habe mit meiner Enkelin drei Stunden an den Schleusen versucht, Heringe zu finden. Leider erfolglos. |gr: Habe auch bei den anderen Anglern nirgends einen Hering gesehen. #c
> 
> ...





Ron,
es war ein hausgast, der auch  angelt. Wo er geangelt hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, sicherlich an der schleuse zum meer  hin, da er reichlich bleie dort versenkt hat, wie er mir zusätzlich  noch berichtete  - jedoch kein hering gelandet hat.

Mir ist das  alles egal, ob da welche sind oder nicht, ich weiß nur, dass man sie  nicht mit einer pfeife locken kann und ich erst angeln gehe, wenn sie  wirklich in großen schulen kommen.

Natürlich sind schon einige da,  denn torsten - unser bordie hatri -  hat vor gut einer woche, welche  gefangen die er  verschenkt hat.
Außerdem wurden die seehunden in  Hvide sande gezählt, daran konnte ich auch erkennen, dass der  schwarmfisch d.h. hering da ist. Die seehunde machen eine lange reise  und kommen aus dem wattenmeer, die gegend um esbjerg welches etwa 60 km  südlicher liegt.
Wie schon erwähnt, mir ist es egal ob da heringe  sind oder nicht- ich gehe angeln, wenn sie in goßen schulen in ufernähe  in hvide sande sind. 
Betreffend der informationen der angler, die zu uns kommen, die haben es nicht nötig, mir anglerlatein zu erzählen, um  sich wichtig machen. Außerdem ist es kaum möglich, da ich ein geschultes  auge habe und  pappnasen sofort erkenne - schon nach zwei sätzen. Etwas  überheblich klingt dieses zwar, aber da leide ich nicht drunter.
Zu  genüge erlebe ich es, jedes jahr das gleiche spiel, im frühjahr sowie im  herbst - ich muss schmunzeln, wenn ich im vorfeld hier im thread alles  lese, da einige angler nicht warten können, bis die heringe wirklich  voll da sind - sicherlich können sie aus unterschiedlichen gründen nicht  anders ihren urlaub verbringen z.b. herbstferien. Wenn dieses der fall  ist, dann muss man damit rechnen, dass man an der schleuse steht, angelt  und einem der wind um die ohren fegt aber nichts fängt. 
Kann man sich den urlaub einrichten, dann gelten nicht die worte, der erste ist der sieger, dann geht man meistens leer aus.
Die  angelei im meer kann man nicht vergleichen mit der angelei in den  binnengewässern, da sollte man der erste sein, sonst hat ein anderer den  kapitalen schon gefangen.

Dieser hering in hvide sande kommt aus  dem gewässer vor island und kommt nur kurze zeit nach hvide sande -  einen festen fahrplan, wann er in hvide sande ankommt hat er nicht. 
Gruß


----------



## chris864 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Moin 
Habe da eine Frage …
Darf man schon von der Nord Mole und Süd   angeln????
Lg 
Chris


----------



## keilerkopf (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Experten der Gegend Hvide Sande,
habe mal die eine oder andere Frage betreffend meines Anfang November anstehenden einwöchigen Urlaubes dort.
Habe mal mit der Suchfunktion gefummelt, habe aber die Hoffnung, hier kompakt Antworten zu bekommen.

1. Erlaubnisschein:
Hole mir nen Wochenschein und dann läuft das. Bekomme ich hinter der Grenze oder direkt in Hvide Sande, korrekt?

2. Heringsangeln
Hier wird oft geschrieben, dass an der Schleuse ein Ködergrab ist. Wie viele Paternoster+Bleie kann ich denn pro Tag einplanen als Grundverzierung des Meeres?

3. Put&Take
Gibt es eine Empfehlung eines Sees/einer Anlage in der Ecke?
Gehe bevorzugt mit der Spinnrute los. Das ist ja nicht an jedem Teich gestattet.

4. Dorsch
Dorschgeschirr für Kutter mitnehmen macht Sinn? Oder eher nicht, da Fische nicht da sind bzw. Kutter mangels Nachfrage nicht fahren?

Ansonsten gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich mit dem Standard Herings- und Forellengeschirr richtig liege, oder?

Besten Dank im Voraus an alle, die mir helfen können!

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi,


keilerkopf schrieb:


> 1. Erlaubnisschein:
> Hole mir nen Wochenschein und dann läuft das. Bekomme ich hinter der Grenze oder direkt in Hvide Sande, korrekt?


Ja, Alternativ auch im Internet, falls Kreditkarte vorhanden. 


keilerkopf schrieb:


> 2. Heringsangeln
> Hier wird oft geschrieben, dass an der Schleuse ein Ködergrab ist. Wie viele Paternoster+Bleie kann ich denn pro Tag einplanen als Grundverzierung des Meeres?


Kommt darauf an, wie Du angelst. Ich habe im letzten Urlaub mehrere Stunden ohne Köderverlust geangelt. Fang mit leichteren Bleien an (30-40g) und fische erstmal flach. Wenn Du da schon Heringe fängst, musst Du ja gar nicht grundnah suchen. Man kann aber auch mehrere Montagen pro Stunde abrupfen. 


keilerkopf schrieb:


> 3. Put&Take
> Gibt es eine Empfehlung eines Sees/einer Anlage in der Ecke?
> Gehe bevorzugt mit der Spinnrute los. Das ist ja nicht an jedem Teich gestattet.


Ich weiß nicht, welche Teiche um diese Jahreszeit noch gut besetzt werden. Ich habe aber keinen Teich erlebt, an dem die Spinnrute verboten wäre. Das ist in Dänemark anders als in Deutschland. 


keilerkopf schrieb:


> 4. Dorsch
> Dorschgeschirr für Kutter mitnehmen macht Sinn? Oder eher nicht, da Fische nicht da sind bzw. Kutter mangels Nachfrage nicht fahren?


Der Tourenkalender der MS Solea endet am 30.09., wie ich das sehe. Ich weiß nicht, ob die im November fahren. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt "Nein". Die NAchfrage dürfte gering sein.





keilerkopf schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich mit dem Standard Herings- und Forellengeschirr richtig liege, oder?


Ja. Ich hatte das Gefühl, das man an den dänischen Forellenseen häufiger mal mit stationär angebotenem Köder fischen sollte als man das von Deutschland gewöhnt ist. Gerade in der kälteren Jahreszeit würde ich mal von Grund auftreibende Köder versuchen.

Schönen Urlaub!
Michael


----------



## ronps (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo LAC
Damit gar nicht erst Missstimmung entsteht, ich wollte Dir kein Anglerlatein unterstellen.
Mir ist nach 36 Jahren (nicht jedes Jahr) Hvide Sande auch klar, dass die Heringe nicht nach Fahrplan kommen. Da ich berufsbedingt leider meist nur (wenn überhaupt) 2 Wochen in den Herbstferien realisieren kann und inzwischen auch zu Hause kaum zum Angeln komme, wären die wenigen Stunden mit den Enkeln (die zum Glück auch gerne angeln) natürlich besonders schön, wenn hin und wieder ein Hering an der Angel ist. Für mich wäre das ziemlich egal. Da zählt vielmehr die gemeinsam verbrachte Zeit.
Aber insbesondere meine zehnjährige Enkelin ist natürlich durch den einen oder anderen Fisch auch besser an den fischgerechten Umgang mit diesen heranzuführen.
Aber im vergangenen Frühjahr hatte sie einmal in Kappeln ihr Erfolgserlebnis und fünfzehn Heringe. 
Noch sind es ja 3 Tage, wer weiss...#c

Gruss
Ron


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ronps schrieb:


> Hallo LAC
> Damit gar nicht erst Missstimmung entsteht, ich wollte Dir kein Anglerlatein unterstellen.
> Mir ist nach 36 Jahren (nicht jedes Jahr) Hvide Sande auch klar, dass die Heringe nicht nach Fahrplan kommen. Da ich berufsbedingt leider meist nur (wenn überhaupt) 2 Wochen in den Herbstferien realisieren kann und inzwischen auch zu Hause kaum zum Angeln komme, wären die wenigen Stunden mit den Enkeln (die zum Glück auch gerne angeln) natürlich besonders schön, wenn hin und wieder ein Hering an der Angel ist. Für mich wäre das ziemlich egal. Da zählt vielmehr die gemeinsam verbrachte Zeit.
> Aber insbesondere meine zehnjährige Enkelin ist natürlich durch den einen oder anderen Fisch auch besser an den fischgerechten Umgang mit diesen heranzuführen.
> ...



Ron, ich kann dich verstehen, aber wenn du nur zwei wochen ferien in den herbstferien hast, dann fangen da schon die ersten probleme an, denn es kann sein, dass die heringe noch nicht in hvide sande sind, wenn die herbstferien beginnen bzw. du ferien machst.  Hinzu kommen weitere beeinträchtigugen z.b. wetter und ob der rutenhalter überhaubt ahnung hat bzw. angeln kann.
Zur information, wo alle die punkte vorkommen. Torsten (bordie harti) hat mich gerade angerufen - da wollte ich natürlich mehr wissen, was denn am samstag vor einer woche, genau los war an der schleuse betreffend der heringe.
11 angler standen bei offener schleuse, zur meerseite und haben auf hering geangelt - 4 angler hatten heringe im eimer, 2 hatten davon die eimer voll. Die anderen 7 angler waren voll beschäftigt, da sie sich gegenseitig geangelt haben und kämpften mit den schnüren - fische hatte sie nicht.
Torsten hat seine 4 oder 5 heringe verschenkt an die kämpfenden profis, die keine hatten. 
Ich sage nochmal, die heringe sind da und gebe nochmal einen tipp ab. Heringsvorfächer, die einen kleinen haken haben sind erfolgreicher, bei große haken und viel fischhaut oder lametta - geht man leer aus und wenn einer hängt ist er meistens gerissen. 
Ist kein anglerlatein - einfach 50 jahre erfahrung.


----------



## Harti (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Ron, ich kann dich verstehen, aber wenn du nur zwei wochen ferien in den herbstferien hast, dann fangen da schon die ersten probleme an, denn es kann sein, dass die heringe noch nicht in hvide sande sind, wenn die herbstferien beginnen bzw. du ferien machst.  Hinzu kommen weitere beeinträchtigugen z.b. wetter und ob der rutenhalter überhaubt ahnung hat bzw. angeln kann.
> Zur information, wo alle die punkte vorkommen. Torsten (bordie harti) hat mich gerade angerufen - da wollte ich natürlich mehr wissen, was denn am samstag vor einer woche, genau los war an der schleuse betreffend der heringe.
> 11 angler standen bei offener schleuse, zur meerseite und haben auf hering geangelt - 4 angler hatten heringe im eimer, 2 hatten davon die eimer voll. Die anderen 7 angler waren voll beschäftigt, da sie sich gegenseitig geangelt haben und kämpften mit den schnüren - fische hatte sie nicht.
> Torsten hat seine 4 oder 5 heringe verschenkt an die kämpfenden profis, die keine hatten.
> ...




Moin,

also ich kann die Worte von LAC nur bestätigen. Gefangen wurde mittags am 06.10. als ich auf "Beobachtungstour" war, recht gut. Ich bin dann nach 15.00 Uhr auch mit der Rute auf die nördliche Plattform der Meerseite gegangen und habe fast eine Stunde versucht mit verschiedenen Vorfächern die Heringe zu überlisten. Erfolgreich war dann das Vorfach mit den kleinsten Haken und Fischhaut das ich finden konnte. 
Es waren nur zwei Tore mittig der Schleuse geschlossen und direkt davor standen die Heringe. Nachdem ich sie gefunden und gefangen hatte schlossen alle Tore (Wunsch fast jeden Anglers) und die Fische waren schlagartig weg!
Es ging wirklich turbulent auf der Plattform zu bei starkem seitlichem Wind und der Gier nach Fisch. Es gab insgesamt für die meisten Angler wohl mehr "Schnursalat" als Heringssalat. An ein entspanntes Angeln mit Kindern wie z.B. im Frühjahr, an denen der Fisch links und rechts der Schleuse gestapelt steht, ist im Herbst aus meiner HS Erfahrung (leider nur 16 Jahre) nicht zu denken. 

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## willi1972 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Hvide Sande Angler,

ich möchte mal direkt im Fjord Angeln !

Nun meine Fragen :

Wie ?
Was ?
Wo ?

Ich habe meine DK Heimat Ende Oktober in Argab!

Wie stehts da mit den Möglichkeiten zum Fjord zu kommen ohne sich durch das Schilf zu Kämpfen !|gr:

Oder sollte man doch  besser am Hafen bleiben ?

Bin Angelanfänger und hab mit "suchen" nicht so die passigen Antworten gefunden ! 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich ein wenig erleuchten !!!! #c 

Gruß #h

Willi29 aus dem Harz


----------



## Frieder (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> ............Habe mir bei der Gartenarbeit ein Stück des linken Zeigefingers gekappt.#q



Uuupppps ....! Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht sind für ......:c
aber das Sprichwort kennt ja jeder.

Den Boden Umgraben und auf allen Vieren liegen .....neee. das geht nicht.... #d   (duck ....und wech)


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Frieder schrieb:


> Uuupppps ....! Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht sind für ......:c
> aber das Sprichwort kennt ja jeder.
> 
> *Den Boden Umgraben und auf allen Vieren liegen* .....neee. das geht nicht.... #d (duck ....und wech)


 

Wilfried,#h

bei uns in Solingen haben die Regenwürmer Messerscharfe Zähne.:m
Aber wer nicht arbeitet,kommt mit denen ja auch nicht in Berührung. Du hast doch alle Finger noch vollständig,oder?|supergri


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



willi1972 schrieb:


> Hallo Hvide Sande Angler,
> 
> ich möchte mal direkt im Fjord Angeln !
> 
> ...


Hallo Willi,
mit "direkt im Fjord" ist es nicht einfach. Gute Zugänge gibt es eher in der südlichen Ecke. Direkt an der Südspitze sind die berühmten Ese-Häuser, da kommt man an ein paar Stellen auf Stegen ans Wasser. Wenn Du von Argab aus da hin fährst, gibt es vorher auch noch einen Parkplatz am Fjord mit einer Zugangsmöglichkeit, den muss man aber erstmal finden, da der Parkplatz durch einen Hügel verdeckt ist.. Hier ist er bei google. Besser erreichbar ist der "Teich" am Südzipfel auf der anderen Straßenseite, da hat ein Boardie im Juni schöne Hechte auf Köderfisch gefangen. Dort gibt es einige Zugänge. Ich hatte nur eine Hechtattacke am Einlauf des nächsten, langgezogenen Teiches. Die weiteren südlichen Ausläufer des Fjordes muss man absuchen, um Zugänge zum Wasser zu finden. Grundsätzlich würde ich eine Wathose oder Watstiefel empfehlen, um zumindest bis über die Knie ins Wasser zu gehen, sonst schränkt das Schilf zu sehr ein. Die Zugänge sind meist nur schmale Korridore im Schilf.

Du kannst mit der Spinnrute oder mit der Pose auf Hecht und Barsch oder aber auch auf Weißfische gehen. Für Barsche ist ein dicker Wurm der beste Köder.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## vanminh74 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Nabend, kurzer Zwischenbericht von mir: Sonne am Morgen genossen, 2kilo lachsforellenfilet  gestern gleiches Spiel, bei den wetterbedingungen den weg zum.fopu gesucht und mit schleppen auf weissen teig geht ganz gut was...die fische machen riesig spass und liegen gut im Futter! 

Hafen ist Sturm und ich hab keinen heringsfänger ausser unsere seehunde gesehen....ist mit zum Glück egal 

Morgen mal die fjordausläufer besuchen wenn das Wetter eine koderführung zulässt, ansonsten 10euro investieren und wenigstens etwas drillen....allerdings wohl ehr am nymindegab See, dort ist es wesentlich spannender...

Allen hier eine fangreiche Zeit  Tight Lines!


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



willi1972 schrieb:


> Hallo Hvide Sande Angler,
> 
> ich möchte mal direkt im Fjord Angeln !
> 
> ...




Willi, ein kleiner scherz am rande, weil du aus dem harz kommst und bei euch die wasserkuppe, ein eldorado für segelflieger ist. 
Mit dem fallschirm kannst du ohne zu kämpfen das schilf am fjord überqueren. 
Nun zu den stellen wo man ohne probleme mit dem schilf am fjord kommt. Hunderte von diesen stellen könnte ich aufzählen, wo keine probleme auftreten. Wenn jedoch die rede von guten angelplätzen ist, werden es sehr wenig - jedoch hundert sind es immer noch. Der fjord ist etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit, da findet man genug stellen. Er hat schon eine beachtliche größe, wobei es ein sehr flacher fjord ist, denn 50% der fläche, hat nur eine tiefe bis 1 m, da liegt das problem. Wobei auch im knietiefen wasser fische sich aufhalten z.b.  hechte. Die tiefste stelle liegt um die 4 m.

Einige gebiete z.b. die halbinsel tipperne ist ein vogelreservat wo nicht geangelt werden darf. 
Auf dem weg dorthin, an den jagdhütten - die  linke hand liegen - noch vorbei  ist etwa 400 m weiter auf rechten seite ein einzelnes informationshaus. Dort ist im ersten stock eine interessante ausstellung, für die, die die vögelei lieben. 
Für angler die gerne mal den fjord von oben sehen möchten, ist dort eine  3 m große fjordkarte zu sehen - dort sind alle tiefen angegeben und man kann sich schöne angelecken aussuchen.

Fische sind überall im fjord und wenn hier immer als angelplatz von den esehäusern die rede ist, dann ist dieses in meinen augen nur ein gut erreichbareren platz, mehr nicht. Ein platz für behinderte und kinder, sogar im sonntagsanzug und förmlich aus dem wagen kann man dort angeln.  Für mich ist dieses kein guter angelplatz  - wobei auch dort fische gelandet werden und man sich freut wenn jeder 8 barsch die 20 cm marke überschritten hat.|supergri 
Inzwischen muss man sich dort schon förmlich anmelden, wenn man angeln will, da oft auf den holz-anlegern ein familienfest abgehalten wird -  papa und mama machen brotzeit und freuen sich wenn die kinder spaß haben d.h. angeln und zwei laufen durchs schilf und fagen stichlinge mit den händen. So sind halt die turisten angelplätze.

Willi, alle angelstellen wo du mit dem wagen bis ans gewässer fahren kannst - sind turistenhochburgen geworden und nicht immer zu empfehlen. 
Zu empfehlen ist - als erstes - eine Wathose, dann kommst du immer bis zur schilfkante. Wobei du im südlichen bereich, am fjord den trampelpfaden der angler folgen kannst  - dann findest du immer stellen, da du nicht der erste bist, der dort angelt. Dort sind auch die guten angelplätze, wobei du schon etwas laufen solltest - ich gehe den fischen immer entgegen - warte nicht bis sich einer verläuft, weil ich am falschen platz sitzen.
Einer der mit einer sitzkiepe ans wasser geht bzw. das gesamte material eines ausgeräumten angelladens bei sich hat, der sollte zu den esehäusern fahren, da hat er dann die möglichkeit, wenn nichts läuft - alles was er hat zu testen.

Das ist nicht bösartig oder ironisch gemeit, da ich festgestellt habe, dass zwischen angler und angler sich halt welten trennen. Der eine geht durchs schilf, der andere nur auf asphalt - beide sind glücklich.

In nymindegab, d.h. am anleger bei den esehäusern, könnte man beim posenangeln - wenn´s nicht so läuft - sich noch vertiefen in fachliteratur, mit welchen methoden und tricks man bestimmte fischarten fängt. 

Nebenbei erwähnt, da man momentan noch nicht mit heringspaternoster heringe landen kann, besteht die möglichkeit dieses paternoster für den barschfang einzusetzen - klappt super und wie die heringe hängen auch die barsche an den haken. 
Ist kein anglerlatein - einigen redakteure vom anglerboard magazin sowie angelzeitschriften habe ich es vor jahren mal gezeigt, wie es funktioniert.

Gruß und viel glück und mit der wathose. Schön vorsichtig sein, nicht dass du aussrutscht und die stiefel - weil noch luft drin ist - wie eine boje schwimmen, jedoch dein kopf unter wasser gedrückt wird - eine neoprenhose ist da sicherer.


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@LAC,
willst du jetzt die deutsche Landschaft ändern? Bis zu deinem Beitrag hat die Wasserkuppe in der Rhön gelegen und nicht im Harz!|kopfkrat Oder sollte sich das eben während meiner Mittagsruhe geändert haben?|supergri

MFG AAlfänger:m


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @LAC,
> willst du jetzt die deutsche Landschaft ändern? Bis zu deinem Beitrag hat die Wasserkuppe in der Rhön gelegen und nicht im Harz!|kopfkrat Oder sollte sich das eben während meiner Mittagsruhe geändert haben?|supergri
> 
> MFG AAlfänger:m



Hallo Aalfänger,
richtig was du postest, ich habe einen fehler gemacht, war beim schreiben um 4.19 uhr schon mit den gedanken beim angeln.  
Die wasserkuppe ist in der rhön - im harz ist der brocken, da benötigt man keinen fallschirm, da ging früher richtig zur sache. So wie ich gehört habe, sollen dort  die frauen mit einen besen durch die lüfte geflogen sein. So hat es mir meine mutter erzählt, als ich klein war und die hat nie anglerlatein erzählt.
Man war wild auf diese frauen, wenn man sie gefunden hatte, nahm man ihnen den besen weg und steckte den dann an - der besen hatte die funktion eines scheiterhaufens und diese flammen brachten dann den tod und haben die bösen geister vertrieben. Sie waren schon immer wild dort, selbst goethe hat sich damit befasst - heute feiern sie die walpurgisnacht dort. 
Hier der hexentanzplatz
http://www.timesunion.com/news/slideshow/Walpurgis-Night-42356.php


Gruß


----------



## Pyrsi (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Moin kurze Info bin seid heute Nachmittag in HS und habe mit meinem Kumpel in 1,5 Std Brandung eine mini Scholle (zurück gesetzt) und in 1,5 Std Hafen 2 Heringe gefangen ....viel mehr Hering gab es auch nicht zu sehen -.-
Die großen Schwärme sind also noch nicht da 
MfG Pyrsi


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Aalfänger,
> richtig was du postest, ich habe einen fehler gemacht, war beim schreiben um 4.19 uhr schon mit den gedanken beim angeln.
> Die wasserkuppe ist in der rhön - im harz ist der brocken, da benötigt man keinen fallschirm, da ging früher richtig zur sache. So wie ich gehört habe, sollen dort  die frauen mit einen besen durch die lüfte geflogen sein. So hat es mir meine mutter erzählt, als ich klein war und die hat nie anglerlatein erzählt.
> Man war wild auf diese frauen, wenn man sie gefunden hatte, nahm man ihnen den besen weg und steckte den dann an - der besen hatte die funktion eines scheiterhaufens und diese flammen brachten dann den tod und haben die bösen geister vertrieben. Sie waren schon immer wild dort, selbst goethe hat sich damit befasst - heute feiern sie die walpurgisnacht dort.
> ...


@ Lac
Habe absolut Verständniss, das die Festplatte um die Zeit nicht mehr so arbeitet. Aber dafür hast du mit dem was den Brocken und den Harz betrift absolute Sachkenntnis bewiesen.
Deswegen macht meine Frau ja auch mit mir seit 35 Jahren immer in Dänemark Urlaub um mich nicht der Gefahr durch Hexen auszusetzen.|rolleyes Aber Dänemark hat aber auch sehr schöne Töchter, in eine habe ich mich mal mit 16 unsterblich verliebt. Und das ausgerechnet als Schüler beim Skifahren im Harz:k

MFG  AAlfänger


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @ Lac
> Habe absolut Verständniss, das die Festplatte um die Zeit nicht mehr so arbeitet. Aber dafür hast du mit dem was den Brocken und den Harz betrift absolute Sachkenntnis bewiesen.
> Deswegen macht meine Frau ja auch mit mir seit 35 Jahren immer in Dänemark Urlaub um mich nicht der Gefahr durch Hexen auszusetzen.|rolleyes Aber Dänemark hat aber auch sehr schöne Töchter, in eine habe ich mich mal mit 16 unsterblich verliebt. Und das ausgerechnet als Schüler beim Skifahren im Harz:k
> 
> MFG  AAlfänger



Aaalfänger,
ich würde gerne mal im harz bei hexentanz mit meinen besen für stimmung sorgen. Habe es früher immer in düsseldorf gemacht. 
Das glaube ich dir, dass du im harz beim skifahren dich in ein dänischen mädchen verliebt hast - bei der kälte kommt dann wärme auf. Nun kommen aus ganz dänemark die mädchen zum harz, da sind dann ganz leckere hexen bei, die auch rodeln können.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l1ijDrVdb0&feature=related
Der harz ist ja eine dänische turistenhochburg, und wenn die dänen dieses mittelgebirge erklimmen bzw. dort ski fahren oder rodeln, dann denken sie, sie wären am nagna parbat einen achttausender und bekommen förmlich einen orgasmus

Hier in dänemark ist alles kleiner, das fängt beim land an geht über legoland  und hört beim höchsten berg auf, der bis im letzten jahrhundert der himmelbjerget  (himmelberg) war mit seinen 147 m. Wobei ein grabhügel in dk um die 170 m hoch ist - dort muss wohl ein großer wikinger ruhen.

Wir hier an der westküste müssen uns zufrieden geben mit 47 m, dem blaabjerg (der blaue berg) - es ist dänemarks größte düne. Man sollte sie kaufen, dann hat man später eine schöne insel. Wo wir unsere häuser haben ist auch der höchste punkt der gegend - wir haben dann auch eine insel. die  späteren generationen müssen sich mit einer hallig dann zufrieden geben.

In hvide sande sieht alles anders aus, das fischerdorf steht heute schon beim orkan im wasser. Die einheimischen sagen über hvide sande, es ist das "tor zur welt"- sie denken im voraus, denn der tag wird kommen, wo sie ihr köfferchen nehmen müssen und ihr sinkendes dorf verlassen müssen.  Nun liegen da nur küstenkutter damit kommen sie weit, aber der tag wird kommen wenn der neue hafen fertig ist und überseedampfer hvide sande beleben dann können sie von hvide sande die welt erobern.
Jedenfalls hat der harz und hvide sande etwas gemeinsames, der harz ist eine dänisch turistenhochburg und hvide sande eine deutsche touristenhochburg, wobei hier kaum leckere hexen aus deutschland kommen, meistens nur angler oder familien mit kindern. 

Wobei die richtigen hexentanzplätze nicht im harz und nicht in hvide sande sind, die sind woanders, - dieses verrate ich aber nicht.


----------



## AAlfänger (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Lac,
Das du die richtigen Hexentanzplätze nicht verraten willst versteh ich nicht! Ich bin ja auch schon in einem Alter,wo man schon mal wegen anderer Sachen ( Angeln z.B.) auf die Hexen verzichtet, aber gucken kann man doch mal|kopfkrat
Aber gestern abend lief bei uns im NDR-Fernsehen wieder ein Film über Jütland. Wenn man diese Aufnahmen gesehen hat, kann man nur Dänemark lieben.#h

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Harti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> … Erfolgreich war dann das Vorfach mit den kleinsten Haken und Fischhaut das ich finden konnte. …
> Gruss
> Torsten


 
  Wie groß war „kleinsten Haken“?#c
  Größe 8 / 10 oder 12?
  Bin gerade über der Einlaufsliste.


----------



## Pyrsi (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich habe gestern mit Hakengröße 12 geangelt ..heute ist die Schleuse schon den ganzen Tag auf und es geht nichts !
Naja nachher aber hoffentlich in der Brandung ..


----------



## Harti (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Wie groß war „kleinsten Haken“?#c
> Größe 8 / 10 oder 12?
> Bin gerade über der Einlaufsliste.



Moin,

ich habe leider die Verpackungen nicht mehr, glaube aber das es Größe 12 oder sogar 14 war. Die letzten Jahre waren die kleinen Haken immer der Renner im Herbst.

Torsten


----------



## mottejm (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo, wir haben am Mittwoch einen halben Eimer Heringe gefangen. Wir hatten vom letzten Jahr noch Paternoster mit 12er und 14er Hacken.
Die Leute um uns rum haben nix gefangen, hatten auch alle größere Hacken. 
Der Kott Fried hat keine kleinen mehr und bekommt heuer auch keine mehr. Also Kauf Dir welche zu Hause, aber welche mit wenig Spielereien dran. D.H. Nur Hacken und Fischhaut, keine Perlen, dass geht am besten, glaube es mir

Motte

PS: Gestern ging gar nix, auch nicht in Thorsminde.


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

dann versuch es mal mit Haken und Fischhaut, an die Hacken wird dir kein Fisch springen|rolleyes


----------



## keilerkopf (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ja, Alternativ auch im Internet, falls Kreditkarte vorhanden.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, besten Dank nochmal für die Infos. Habe gerade gesehen, dass das auch allgemein ne Ecke teurer ist, als in Deutschland. Da soll noch einer meckern über unsere knapp 40€ für ne Kuttertour...

Werde dann mal Herings- und Forellengeschirr einladen. Geht denn Butt auch im Hafen Schleusenbereich?

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

  alle warten jetzt sehnlichst auf den Satz 
„:vik: Der Hering ist da! :vik:“. 
  Wie ist das mit dem Horni. Laut dem HV-Forum der vergangenen Jahren müsste er ja noch theoretisch da sein. War mal wieder jemand bzw. hat jemand einen darauf angeln gesehen?  #c
  Oder sind alle zurzeit fixiert auf Hering??  |uhoh:


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,

war denn seit zwei Tagen keiner mehr angeln?? |uhoh:


----------



## Fussballsimson (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo,
bin  eigentich gerade zum Brandungsangeln in Hvide Sande, aber ich kann trotzdem etwas von der Heringsfront berichten. 
Am Sonntag wurde an der Nordseite der Schleuse nur wenig gefangen. In den 15min die ich zugeuckt habe wurden vllt. 2-3 Heringe gefangen, bei ca. 20 Anglern auf der Plattform.
An der Südseite waren ca. 15 Angler, die zum größten Teil nor die Paternoster senkrecht ins Wasser gelassen haben und fast immer was dran hatten. 
Also habe ich mich von meiner Frau überreden lassen auch mal auf Hering zu gehen. Es waren gestern ca. 10 Angler auf der Südseite und ich habe mit 3 Heringen in 2 Stunden noch am besten gefangen. 

Grüße aus Hvide Sande 
Daniel


----------



## schulle21 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Gibt es aus den letzten beiden Tagen schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## anschmu (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



schulle21 schrieb:


> Gibt es aus den letzten beiden Tagen schon Neuigkeiten?



Moin . Mein Kollege war von Samstag bis Dienstag in HS und hat nicht einen Hering gefangen - waren nicht da ! Hat auch nur 6 Forellen in Sondervig gefangen und nur mit schleppen ! Beißen sehr zögerlich und vorsichtig !


----------



## schulle21 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Mein Kollege war von Samstag bis Dienstag in HS und hat nicht einen Hering gefangen - waren nicht da ! Hat auch nur 6 Forellen in Sondervig gefangen und nur mit schleppen ! Beißen sehr zögerlich und vorsichtig !



Das hört sich nicht gut an! Bin ab Sonntag eine Woche vor Ort werde dann mal schauen wie es dort aussieht!


----------



## Grauwal (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Leute bin gerade bei Otto der sagt auch nur kleine Haken mit Fischhaut
die nicht zu lang sein darf. Er hat mich gefragt ob Ihr nicht lesen könnt da er das alles schon hundertfach geschrieben hat. 
Er  hat mir heute die Fangstatistiken gezeigt (Hering im Ringköbinfjord)  von 1200 t im Jahr 1980 ging es berab bis 100 t im Jahr 1997 bis jetzt.
Keine Aufregung über geringe Fänge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das liegt nicht nur an den kleinen Haken und am Können!
Grüße von Grauwal


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Grauwal schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bin gerade bei Otto der sagt auch nur kleine Haken mit Fischhaut
> die nicht zu lang sein darf. Er hat mich gefragt ob Ihr nicht lesen könnt da er das alles schon hundertfach geschrieben hat.
> Er hat mir heute die Fangstatistiken gezeigt *(Hering im Ringköbinfjord) *von 1200 t im Jahr 1980 ging es berab bis 100 t im Jahr 1997 bis jetzt.
> Keine Aufregung über geringe Fänge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 

Hallo Grauwal, #h
wie sieht es denn mit den Mengen an der Seeseite aus?|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Grauwal, #h
> wie sieht es denn mit den Mengen an der Seeseite aus?|kopfkrat



Hallo Jürgen,
dieses kann dir peter (grauwal) nicht sagen. 
Ich kann dir nur sagen, was die seehunde im hafen (auf der seeseite) ca. pro tag an fisch fressen  :q  und die berufsfischer in der nordsee in den netzen haben. 
Im hafenbecken kommen nur die an, die die berufsfischer nicht erwischen.:q
Wobei, die fänge im fjord, wie ich es peter gesagt habe, zusammen gebrochen sind. 
Momentan befasse ich mich etwas mit der umgebung u.a. auch mit dem fischbestand im fjord d.h. mit den fangstatistiken der fjordfischer in den letzten jahren. Alle arten die sie gelandet haben wurden erfasst und ergebnisse kommen ans tageslicht, die recht interessant sind, daß gute an diesen fängen ist, es ist kein anglerlatein.:q
Gruß nach solingen und an frauchen.


----------



## Grauwal (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

hallo Jürgen
ich habe gerade mit Otto gesprochen und er hat mir gesagt das in Hvide Sande 200 Kutter registriert waren und heute sind es vielleicht noch ein dutzend ob der Rest wegen Überladung mit Heringen gesunken sind??????????
Otto meinte auch das früher hunderte Tonnen Hering jährlich nach Hamburg gekarrt wurden ( aber nicht von Anglern).
viele Grüße aus Lydum Peter


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Grauwal schrieb:


> hallo Jürgen
> ich habe gerade mit Otto gesprochen und er hat mir gesagt das in Hvide Sande 200 Kutter registriert waren und heute sind es vielleicht noch ein dutzend ob der Rest wegen Überladung mit Heringen gesunken sind??????????
> Otto meinte auch das früher hunderte Tonnen Hering jährlich nach Hamburg gekarrt wurden ( aber nicht von Anglern).
> viele Grüße aus Lydum Peter


 

Hallo Peter,|wavey:

danke für die rasche Antwort.#6
Kann natürlich bestätigen, dass die Bestände im A.... sind.
Habe bereits zu Zeiten in HS geangelt, als für Otto "DK" noch
ein Fremdwort war. Er hat damals noch im Dschungel nach
essbaren Schlangen gejagt.

Gruß an Inge und Otto.:m


----------



## mottejm (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Kollegen, dass die Meere überfischt sind wissen wir vermutlich alle.
Ich war im Oktober 2 Wochen in HS, habe nur an einem Tag einen halben Eimer Heringe gefangen. Das ist sicher nicht so viel wie im letzten Herbst, aber es reicht für 8 - 10 mal marinierte Heringe.
Das ist auch nicht schlecht, und es hat Spass gemacht.
Wenn ich noch welche will, dann kaufe ich die eben in der Metro. Das ist sowieso billiger, da muss ich nicht so weit fahren, macht aber eben nicht so viel Spass.
Und ich denke darum geht's beim Angeln.
Das Problem sind die professionellen Fischer, oder auch die Anglertrupps aus Osteuropa, die mit einem Kuhllaster nach HS fahren und die Dinger dann im Osten verkaufen.
Für mich sind meine Heringe OK.
Und die Forellen aus den Put & Takes schmecken auch, wenn's keine Heringe gibt. Kaltgräuchert ein Gedicht.
Und der März kommt auch wieder dann gibt's wieder neue Heringe und ab Mai noch große Hornies dazu.
Dazu noch die Entspannung beim Angeln, was braucht man mehr.

Motte

PS: Wie ist das Wetter in DK. Bei uns in Leipzig war heute morgen Winter, ich musste Schneeräumen.


----------



## mottejm (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Dazu noch ein Nachtrag.
Also meine 30 Heringe waren OK

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article13774529/Nordsee-Fischer-duerfen-mehr-Hering-fangen.html

Motte


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Motte, 

Ich sag mal das sind nicht nur die Anglertrupps aus Osteuropa, es sind auch genug angler aus deutschland und andern Länder die sich dort mit Fisch besacken und ihn dann verkaufen. 

Das der Fischbestand zusammen gebrochen ist wohl keine frage, aber wir angler können doch nicht dagegen machen. Wenn 1000 Leute weniger Fisch fangen kommen ebent andere Angler die den Fisch fangen.
Meiner meinung nach sollte man eine Fangmenge von Heringen ausgeben und auch stärker Kontorlieren. Natürlich kann man so nicht alle Schwarzenscharfe vom angeln abhalten aber das wäre schon mal ein schritt in die Richtige Richtung .  

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

HS aktuell:

Seit gestern abend Dauerregen.
Es wurden am WE mal 1 bis 2 Heringe gefangen. Das auf 10 Angler verteilt.
Zur Zeit beißen aber die Forellen ganz gut.


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,|wavey:
> 
> danke für die rasche Antwort.#6
> Kann natürlich bestätigen, dass die Bestände im A.... sind.
> ...



Hallo jürgen, 
das ist nicht ganz richtig, ich war schon in den 60iger jahren  in dk, zwar nicht zum angeln. Wobei das revier nicht schlecht war, wo ich war. Es war der jazzclub in kopenhagen  - bin doch ein alter jazzer und kenne auch die jazzclubs in westfalens u.a. in solingen.
Zu der zeit wurde in deutschland, das lied "pack die badehose ein" von conny froboess gesungen diese volksmusik liebte ich nicht so sehr. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpjQukTyNEI 

Mit den schlangen war weitaus später, da war ich schon groß und zog andere reviere vor z.b. mangrovensümpfe. Da ging auch die post ab - wir haben schlangen gefangen, dieses ist richtig und förmlich gemolken, aber nicht gegessen.  - es waren grüne mambas. 
Ein bischen giftig waren die schon, wie ein petermännchen in dänemark. Nun sind wir bei den gifttieren in dk, die manch ein angler lahm legen können - zählt zu den giftigsten europäischen tieren - das kleine petermännchen ist der bösewicht - auch vipernqueise genannt.  Zum glück kommen sie nicht so oft hier in dk vor, sonst würden mehr angler so aussehen und hätten kein bock mehr auf hering zu angeln.

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...07&start=12&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:20,i:138 

Gruß du altes haus mit ohren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo jürgen,
> 
> Mit den schlangen war weitaus später, da war ich schon groß und zog andere reviere vor z.b. mangrovensümpfe. Da ging auch die post ab - wir haben schlangen gefangen, dieses ist richtig und förmlich gemolken, aber nicht gegessen.  - es waren grüne mambas.
> Ein bischen giftig waren die schon, wie ein petermännchen in dänemark. Nun sind wir bei den gifttieren in dk, die manch ein angler lahm legen können - zählt zu den giftigsten europäischen tieren - *das kleine petermännchen ist der bösewicht* - auch vipernqueise genannt. Zum glück kommen sie nicht so oft hier in dk vor, sonst würden mehr angler so aussehen.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

auch wenn die Petermännchen giftig sind (habe selbst bereits um ein Dutzend Stiche abbekommen), so sind sie bei entsprechender Größe sowohl in Pfanne wie Räucherofen ein Genuss.:m

Machs gut,alter Melker


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> auch wenn die Petermännchen giftig sind (habe selbst bereits um ein Dutzend Stiche abbekommen), so sind sie bei entsprechender Größe sowohl in Pfanne wie Räucherofen ein Genuss.:m
> 
> Machs gut,alter Melker



Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht - die petermännchen sind vorzügliche speisefische und gelten in einigen ländern als delikatesse.
Wobei das gift der petermännchen einen angler ganz schön treffen kann - die meisten angler haben diesen fisch noch nie gesehen und beim lösen des hakens, passiert es dann - blitzschnell kann er zuschlagen und stechen. 
Sie besitzen einen giftigen stachel jeweils am kiemendeckel und die flossenstrahlen der ersten rückenflosse sind auch giftig - selbst beim toten fisch wirkt noch das gift. 
Beim tauchen im mittelmeer, bin ich vor 40 jahre im gebiet der kornaten, vom petermännchen gestochen worden. Nach einer stunde konnte ich nicht mehr wörter lesen - erkannte nur noch den anfangsbuchstaben. Nach zwei minuten war mein finger so dick wie eine gurke und wenn ich den finger heute bewege, merke ich, die vernarbung im finger, wo sich das fleisch zersetzt hat. 
Nun sag nicht, ich hätte sowieso gurkenfinger 

Ärzte kannten sich zu dieser zeit nicht aus, selbst heute haben die meisten prakt. ärzte kaum eine ahnung von  gifttieren und was die unterschiedlichen gifte beim menschen  alles bewirken können.   Sie können auch kaum etwas machen, ein gegengift kenne ich nicht, wobei die ärzte aufgesucht werden sollen, da sie den kreislauf stärken können - dieses ist ja auch wichtig.
Es ist ein eiweißgift, welches einmal gewebezersetzung hervorruft, an der einstichstelle und toxische wirkung hat, die sich durch schwindel, übelkeit krämpfe bemerkbar macht bis hin zur atemlähmung d.h. bis zum tod führen kann.
Nun lese ich oft - auch hier im board, dass das gift eines petermännchen einen menschen nichts anhaben kann, d.h. er wird daran nicht sterben. Dieses ist aber mit einem großen fragezeichen versehen, da ich auch andere fälle kenne. Noch gestern sprachen wir über einen dokumentarfilm aus dk, wo ein fischer durch den stich vom fjärsing (petermännchen) verstorben ist.

Auch glauben einige angler, mit einem handschuh könnte man sie anfassen, natürlich geht das, jedoch können sie dann auch gestochen werden, sie machen da kein halt, weil sie wie eine nadel dadurch stechen.

Nun haben wir mehrere petermännchen, ich glaube, dass die wenigsten angler sie in natura noch nicht gesehen haben d.h. sie können sie auch nicht unterscheiden, welches das giftigste tier ist - es ist das kleine petermännchen -  (_Trachinus vipera_)
Hier ein link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viperqueise

Nun bist du ja schon zig mal gestochen worden - warum?  So wie ich dich kenne, hattest du kalte finger und liebst den brennenden schmerz oder du warst nicht schnell genug.

Gruß vom melker

PS Unter uns gesagt:
Der erste fisch, der im internet sich angesiedelt hat - war ein hering, nun vermehrt er sich dort täglich, 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FishBase
und in hvide sande sucht man ihn.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, da gebe ich dir recht - die petermännchen sind vorzügliche speisefische und gelten in einigen ländern als delikatesse.
> Nun haben wir mehrere petermännchen, ich glaube, dass die wenigsten angler sie in natura noch nicht gesehen haben d.h. sie können sie auch nicht unterscheiden, welches das giftigste tier ist - es ist das kleine petermännchen - (_Trachinus vipera_)
> Hier ein link:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viperqueise
> ...


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Zusammen, 

habt Ihr was neues vom weissen Riff gehört, Fänge etc ? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Brassenkönig (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ein paar Angler an der Schleuse den Heringsbestand auch nur ansatzweise gefährden oder beeinflussen? Das mag vielleicht auf Fischbestände in kleinen geschlossenen Gewässern zutreffen, aber wohl kaum auf die Nordsee. Insofern ist auch die Forderung nach einer Entnahmequote für Angler totaler Quatsch, denn das ändert an der Situation überhaupt nichts! Wenn man irgendwas tun möchte sollte man bei den Berufsfischern ansetzen, denn das sind diejenigen, die die Bestände gefährden und unsere Meere leerfischen, nicht ein paar fischgeile Touris die ihre Truhen mit Hering füllen, zumal man bei dem schrumpfenden Heringsbestand meiner Meinung nach auch noch andere Faktoren miteinbeziehen muss (Stichwort Klimawandel etc.). Natürlich will ich das nicht schönreden oder gutheißen, was ich an der Schleuse in HS zum Teil erlebt habe ist an Geschmacklosigkeit wohl kaum zu überbieten, wobei hier wohl weniger die Bestände gefährdet sind, als dass die Fische als Lebewesen sowie die waidgerechten Angler die Leidtragenden sind#d. Von daher keine Entnahmequote, sondern regelmäßige Kontrollen bzw. zumindest Präsenz einer Fischereiaufsicht, welche besonders zur Heringszeit wenigstens teilweise einen Blick auf die heringsverrückten Horden werfen kann um derartige Exzesse einzuschränken und ein waidgerechtes Fischen zu gewährleisten. Ich fahre jetzt schon seit ich denken kann nach HS und fische dort seit meinem 10 Lebensjahr, ich wurde noch nicht einmal kontrolliert, das kann doch nicht angehn;+?!


----------



## schulle21 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wollte mal hören ob es in HS schön Neuigkeiten gibt? In Thorsminde haben heute nur ein Hand voll Angler ein paar Plattfische gefangen! BMehr war nicht zu sehen!


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ein paar Angler an der Schleuse den Heringsbestand auch nur ansatzweise gefährden oder beeinflussen? Das mag vielleicht auf Fischbestände in kleinen geschlossenen Gewässern zutreffen, aber wohl kaum auf die Nordsee. Insofern ist auch die Forderung nach einer Entnahmequote für Angler totaler Quatsch, denn das ändert an der Situation überhaupt nichts! Wenn man irgendwas tun möchte sollte man bei den Berufsfischern ansetzen, denn das sind diejenigen, die die Bestände gefährden und unsere Meere leerfischen, nicht ein paar fischgeile Touris die ihre Truhen mit Hering füllen, zumal man bei dem schrumpfenden Heringsbestand meiner Meinung nach auch noch andere Faktoren miteinbeziehen muss (Stichwort Klimawandel etc.). Natürlich will ich das nicht schönreden oder gutheißen, was ich an der Schleuse in HS zum Teil erlebt habe ist an Geschmacklosigkeit wohl kaum zu überbieten, wobei hier wohl weniger die Bestände gefährdet sind, als dass die Fische als Lebewesen sowie die waidgerechten Angler die Leidtragenden sind#d. Von daher keine Entnahmequote, sondern regelmäßige Kontrollen bzw. zumindest Präsenz einer Fischereiaufsicht, welche besonders zur Heringszeit wenigstens teilweise einen Blick auf die heringsverrückten Horden werfen kann um derartige Exzesse einzuschränken und ein waidgerechtes Fischen zu gewährleisten. Ich fahre jetzt schon seit ich denken kann nach HS und fische dort seit meinem 10 Lebensjahr, ich wurde noch nicht einmal kontrolliert, das kann doch nicht angehn;+?!



@ Brassenkönig, 
jetzt wird es interessant und spannend und wir können uns lange über die fische unterhalten die langsam in der nordsee oder wo auch immer verschwinden. Es würde jedoch zu weit gehen, darüber zu posten. Nun sehe ich dieses mit anderen augen, wie du es geschilderst hast, so ist es nun mal, denn jeder angler macht sich ja gedanken und hat vorstellungen, warum fischbestände verschwinden. Und da jeder andere vorstellungen hat, kommen die interessantesten gedanken ans tageslicht, die nicht immer stimmen müssen, denn es sind viele fakten, die da eine rolle spielen. Fest steht, dass der mensch ganz gewaltig dabei eine rolle spielt, dass arten u.a. auch fiascharten verschwinden. 
Dazu zähle ich auch die angler - da spreche ich mich nicht frei sondern reihe mich auch ein, obwohl ich mich, jahrzehntelang für den erhalt der natur sehr stark gemacht habe - weltweit.
Nun bin ich zwar der buhmann, da ich ja die angler anspreche u.a. die personen, die in hvide sande raubbau betreiben, aber da lache ich drüber und kann damit gut leben. Wer sich für die natur einsetzt hat viele feinde.
Bei mir zählen fakten und nicht laienhafte vorstellungen, wie ich sie zu genüge kenne. 
Als beispiel, ich habe einige fließgewässer untersucht und auch elektrisch abgefischt um einen istbestand zu erstellen - das waren fakten, die jedoch nicht im geringsten mit den vorstellungen der angler an dem gewässer übereinstimmten.

So ist es nun mal und da ich förmlich in den fakten schwimmen kann, d.h. wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen, habe ich keine trübe augen bzw. taube nüsse im kopf.

Wie du es schon schreibst, nicht die anzahl der gefangenen fische zählt,  sondern das erlebte und was kann schöner sein, wenn der wagen dann voll fische liegt.
Gruß


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jungs,

aktuelle Fangmeldung aus Hvide Sande:
Brandungsangeln mehr als mau, 2 untermaßige Platte in 3 Stunden
Heringe sind gar nicht da. Sowas habe ich in 30 Jahren nicht erlebt.

VH
Carsten


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

War heute im HS  Salzwasser-FuPo.
Statt Forelle gabs Hände voll Krabben und untermaßige Schollen.#q


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> aktuelle Fangmeldung aus Hvide Sande:
> Brandungsangeln mehr als mau, 2 untermaßige Platte in 3 Stunden
> ...



Carsten, 
das sieht ja nicht gut aus in hvide sande und ich glaube es dir. Das wetter ist ja momentan auch nicht ein schönes angelwetter, wobei dieses kaum eine rolle spielt.

Wenn es um den fang von plattfische in hvide sande geht, sollte man bedenken, dass durch die baumaßnahmen des neuen hafens, der meeresgrund über ein jahr ständig bewegt und abgesaugt wurde. Ich sah, dass dicke schollen durch die saugrohre an land gespült wurden. Durch solche baumaßnahmen im wasser, kann  man ja nicht sagen, dass momentan hvide sande ein friedliches plätzchen ist und die standorttreue fischfauna sich wohlfühlt. 
Tausende von tonnen sand sind und werden dort bewegt.

Ich wünsch dir noch viel erfolg 
Gruß


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hej Otto,
im Sommer haben wir an der Stelle noch gut gefangen, was aber nun keine Garantie dafür ist, dass man den Rest des Jahres dort auch noch gut fängt.
Komme gerade vom Fjord noch ein paar Netze reingeholt, der Erfolg war aber nicht berauschend, gerademal 10 Funder und Schollen.
Aber dafür war es lustig, mit dem Boot die Wellen abzureiten, hat gut geschaukelt.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Otto,
> im Sommer haben wir an der Stelle noch gut gefangen, was aber nun keine Garantie dafür ist, dass man den Rest des Jahres dort auch noch gut fängt.
> Komme gerade vom Fjord noch ein paar Netze reingeholt, der Erfolg war aber nicht berauschend, gerademal 10 Funder und Schollen.
> Aber dafür war es lustig, mit dem Boot die Wellen abzureiten, hat gut geschaukelt.
> ...



Hej Carsten,
ich habe so oft an gute fangplätze gestanden und verstand die welt nicht mehr, warum es nicht so lief, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. So ist es halt in der natur.

Das glaube ich dir, dass es schön geschaukelt hat auf dem fjord. Momentan befasse ich mich eine wenig mit der gegend hier und forsche in alten schriften, da wir ein buch im nächsten jahr veröffentlichen wollen. War ganz erstaunt, dass an der ostseite vom ringköbingfjord man in früheren jahren auch rettungsstationen hatte. Sie haben sie nicht umsonst gebaut, da einige fischer sicherlich beim fischfang im fjord mit den wellen so große probleme bekommen haben, dass sie nach hause schwimmen mussten aber nicht ankamen.
Der fjord ist sehr gefährlich für kleine boote, denn wenn der wind richtig bläst, wollen sich große wellen entwickeln, die jedoch vom grund gebrochen werden, da er nicht die tiefe hat. Das wasser fängt dann förmlich zu kochen an - es ist am brodeln überall..
Das kann aber ein mensch, der in hvide sande steht und nach ringköbing schaut nicht sehen. Dann und wann saufen nicht nur in der nordsee, auch im ringköbingfjord einige menschen ab. 
Ich kenne solche wellen, aus den niederlanden (texel strom) und von der doggerbank.
Ganz gefährliche sind diese wellen, und zig boote sowie auch schiffe sind dort abgesoffen. Wir haben an der doggerbank, die sehr flach ist, dieses mit einem forschungsschiff erlebt, bei  windstärke 10 mit böhen auf 11 - wir mussten beidrehen und liefen die bucht von edingburgh an wo wir durch die berge etwas schutz hatten - waren auf dem weg zu den orkney inseln - fast alle haben gekotzt und sich förmlich in die hosen geschissen. Eine landratte, kann sich dieses nicht vorstellen, was da abgeht.
Im hvide sande im fischerei museum, da laufen einige filme, wo man sich mal die wellen der nordsee und vom fjord ansehen kann und wie die gurken absaufen, damit meine ich die fischerboote die in hvide sande liegen. Da siehst du keinen horizont mehr sondern nur noch gischt und wellen und das seenotrettungsboot, der kahn vom fischer schwimmt kiel oben.
Gruß und viel erfolg noch


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich kenne solche wellen, *aus den niederlanden (texel strom)* und von der doggerbank.



Hallo Otto,#h

gib bitte mal ein paar Infos darüber preis.:m
Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich kenne solche wellen, *aus den niederlanden (texel strom)* und von der doggerbank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Jürgen,
ich werde es grob erklären, da ich jedoch keine ahnung habe, weil ich nur eine luftmatratze besitze, die nicht untergeht. gluck, gluck. - werde ich es mal versuchen, damit landratten es grob verstehen.

Wellen enstehen durch wind und seegang und können, wenn sie sich entwickeln können eine beächtliche größe von über 100 m hoch und mehr haben- z.b. im atlantik. Nun ist der atlantik ein tiefes gewässer, d.h. dort werden nicht diese kabbelwellen entstehen wie z.b. an der doggerbank, im texelstrom oder im ringköbig fjord sind, da diese gebiete flache zonen aufweisen d.h. keine tiefe besitzen. 
Nun enstehen unterschiedliche wellen - z.b. könnte durch einen bergrutsch eine monsterwelle entstehen usw. usw.

Die normalen großen hohen wellen, die auch zwischen den wellenkämmen eine beachtliche länge haben, besitzen eine ganz andere gefahr  z.b. dass die älteren tanker früher beim falschen ansteuern, in der mitte durchgebrochen sind und katamarane durch ihre geschwindigkeit, wie eine skispringer vom wellenkamm abheben und sich überschlagen. Dieses passiert auch mit fischkuttern, da sie nach dem wellenkamm, förmlich ins wellental fallen.
Normal, jedoch kann man mit einem schiff diese wellen gut ausreiten - wenn man es beherrscht. Bei sturm und orkan, treten dann noch andere probleme auf, dass einige schiffe motormäßig nicht mehr mehr reagieren, was der kapitän gerne machen möchte, weil die wellen halt stärker sind. Ich glaube, dass die meisen fischkutter oder angelkutter probleme bekommen würden, wenn´s richtig zur sache geht, deshalb fahren sie bei einer bestimmten windstärke nicht mehr raus.  Wobei die orker fischerboote aus holland, sehr starke maschinen haben - sie fahren wie ein rennwagen durchs wasser. Für mich waren es früher die schnellsten fischkutter, die ich gesehen habe. Wobei auch da die geschwindigkeit begrenzt ist durch gesetze, da es was mit der länge des schiffes zu tun hat. Sie können 10.000 ps haben, sie fahren nicht schneller, da es verdränger sind und keine gleiter, sie gehen zwar vorne hoch, und mit dem hintern ins wasser und wollen ihre eigene welle hoch fahren - das geht aber nicht.

Nun sind einige seegebiete laut seehandbuch besonders gefährlich, dazu gehört die biskaya, einige bereiche im mittelmeer z.b. das gebiet des rohne deltas, in dalmatien der velebitkanal usw.  weil dort besondere windverhältnisse entstehen können z.b. fallwinde.

Die nordsee zählt auch zu den gefährlichen seegebieten, da kaum ein hafen an der westküste ist und früher die segelschiffe förmlich an land getrieben wurden, weil sie durch ihre besonderen segel nicht hoch am wind fahren konnten und  weil es zum teil ein flaches randmeer ist. 
Nun kommen wir mit boote oder schiffe in flache gebiete, die so gefährlich sind - da sehen die wellen wieder anders aus.
Seegebiete die keine tiefe aufweisen können sind z.b. in der nordsee die doggerbank - bekannt als guter fischgrund, aber auch das wattenmeer welches von den niederlanden bis nach esbjerg sich erstreckt. Der ringköbingfjord, ist zwar kein seegebiet, jedoch ist er 40 km lang und 10 km breit wo normal sich große wellen entwickeln können, wenn der wind richtig blasen würde und er eine tiefe hätte. Nun ist es ein flacher fjord,  50% der fläche ist gerade mal ein meter tief und die tiefste stelle liegt um die 4 m. 
Da liegt die gefahr, denn die welle die normal 3- 5 m werden könnte, kann sich nicht entwickeln, und wird am grund gebrochen, dadurch entsteht ich sage es laienhaft: kabbelwasser, d.h. nach allen seiten spritzt es und du tanzt durch die gegend mit deinem boot wie gerade die gebrochene welle kommt - sie kommt jedoch von allen seiten.
Ein sehr gefährliches gewässer, was ein betrachter vom ufer nicht sehen kann - Für den surfer ein gutes gewässer bei normalen wind, der dort fasst immer ist - nicht umsonst zählt der fjord zu nordeuropas bestem surfgebiet.
Dieses mit dem kabbelwellen ist auch im wattenmeer vor texel der fall, wenn du aus dem ijselmeer in hindeloopen aus der schleuse ins wattenmeer fährst, bewegt man sich mit dem boot auf schmalen gekennzeichneten wegen. Es geht nur mit einem segelboot, bei auslaufendem wasser, sonst stehst du mit dem boot auf einer stelle, da der gegenstrom 8 knoten hat und dein boot nur 8 knoten fährt. Mit auslaufendem wasser fährst du dann grob 16 knoten. 
Diese fahrwege haben eine bestimmte tiefe und leiten dich in tieferes gewässer. Der texelstrom ist ein  strom, der das auslaufende wasser transportiert d.h. die priele laufen auch dort rein. Dieser strom ist wie eine hexenkessel, d.h. kommt dein schiff aus der fahrrinne in diesen strom, dann tanzt es wie im hexenkessel, da sich dort alles trifft d.h zusammen
fließt. Da ensteht dann auch kabbelwasser, weil unterschiedliche strömungen aufeinander treffen, wo 90% aller eigner, die ein boot im ijselmeer liegen haben diese stelle nicht überfahren - sie haben angst, deshalb halten sie sich im ijselmeer auf und machen schöne partys auf ihren schwimmenden wohnmobilen
Nun genug von den wellen, zu glück haben die meisten angler kein boot, sonst würde andere postings hier erscheinen. Wobei der angler auch in hvide sande an der langen mole, genug aufpassen muss - damit eine gebrochene welle - ihn nicht vom hocker haut und dabei gleichzeitig den stein säubert, wo das teure angelgerät lag und die plastikdosen.  
Alles ist mit wahrheit behaftet - verstanden mein freund.

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ LAC,#h

hallo Otto, danke für die mehr als ausführliche Antwort, die ich dennoch verstanden habe. So neu ist das Thema ja nicht.

Worauf ich aber hinaus wollte, der Texelstrom. Konnte im Netz nichts drüber finden.
Ist das der Bach zwischen den Helder und Texel? #c


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ LAC,#h
> 
> hallo Otto, danke für die mehr als ausführlichr Antwort, die ich dennoch verstanden habe. So neu ist das Thema ja nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, 
ich wusste es doch, du kennst dich aus - ja es ist der "bach" zwischen den helder und texel - man glaubt es nicht, aber es geht dort rund mit booten um die 9 m, wie auf der kirmes beim autoselbstfahrer.
Hier ein Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NKbyB6-U9w
Ich erwähnte den fallwind in Croatien Velebit kanal
Hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59WecMj35r4&feature=related
und in frankreich den wind.
hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFWpLIIWeN0
und zum schluss ein filmchen für hochseeangler.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_V9U5wjbTs&feature=related
und hier zwei fotos von der fahrt  zu den orkneys wo wir vom wind überrascht wurden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=35763
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=35758

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich wusste es doch, du kennst dich aus -* ja es ist der "bach" zwischen den helder und texel *- man glaubt es nicht, aber es geht dort rund mit booten um die 9 m, wie auf der kirmes beim autoselbstfahrer.
> Hier ein Link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NKbyB6-U9w
> ...


 

War vor kurzem ja noch dort. War nach 2 Tagen Puste doch
etwas Bewegung im Wasser.


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War vor kurzem ja noch dort. War nach 2 Tagen Puste doch
> etwas Bewegung im Wasser.



Jürgen, 
du erkennst es nicht beim texelstrom - die kabbelwellen sind immer dort, auch ohne wind, da dort mehrere "ströme" sich treffen.
Jürgen, dass ist etwa vergleichbar wie an der schleuse in hvide sande - wenn sie geöffnet ist, da sind auch keine wellen, bist du aber mit einem kleinen boot dort, macht das wasser mit dem boot was es will.
Das du den helder kennst ist klar, ich glaube, dass du von den helder ins wattenmeer zum schollen angeln rausgefahren bist - dort sind sehr gute fangplätze - wir haben sie immer nachts auf den muschelbänken überlistet. Hatten natürlich keine frauen an bord   Unsere gurke von 33 fuß lag ja in lemmer - tolle ecken sind dort und ich haben viele gute reviere kennen gelernt wo ich oft welche geangelt und auch abgeschleppt habe - mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> du erkennst es nicht beim texelstrom - die kabbelwellen sind immer dort, auch ohne wind, da dort mehrere "ströme" sich treffen.
> Jürgen, dass ist etwa vergleichbar wie an der schleuse in hvide sande - wenn sie geöffnet ist, da sind auch keine wellen, bist du aber mit einem kleinen boot dort, macht das wasser mit dem boot was es will.
> Das du den helder kennst ist klar, ich glaube, dass du von den helder ins wattenmeer zum schollen angeln rausgefahren bist - dort sind sehr gute fangplätze - wir haben sie immer nachts auf den muschelbänken überlistet. *Hatten natürlich keine frauen an bord  *Unsere gurke von 33 fuß lag ja in lemmer - tolle ecken sind dort und ich haben viele gute reviere kennen gelernt *wo ich oft welche geangelt und auch abgeschleppt habe - mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts* |supergri


 

Otto,#h

das Thema können wir Samstag Abend bei ein paar Gambas,
Vinho Verde und Bagaco vertiefen.|supergri
Ulrike bekommt dann Ohrenstöpsel.


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@LAC

ist das nicht das der richtige Wellengang für Hartcore-Angler? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Schöne Bilder vom Hafen. Kann man sich kaum vorstellen.


----------



## LAC (1. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen,
das machen wir am samstag, steht fest das ich komme - bringe maifische fürs museum mit. Deinen gewünschten käse habe ich auch.
Gruß
@ Friedfiosch0185
da gebe ich dir recht, bei solch ein wellengang überleben nur hartcor-angler, sie müssen nicht mehr mit der angel bewegungen machen um fische zu locken - nur noch anschnallen, sonst gehen sie selbst als futter über bord.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> das machen wir am samstag, steht fest das ich komme - bringe maifische fürs museum mit.* Deinen gewünschten käse habe ich auch.*
> Gruß
> @ Friedfiosch0185
> da gebe ich dir recht, bei solch ein wellengang überleben nur hartcor-angler, sie müssen nicht mehr mit der angel bewegungen machen um fische zu locken - nur noch anschnallen, sonst gehen sie selbst als futter über bord.


 

Dann kriegste auch ein Bett.:m
Nur teile mir morgen eine ca. Ankunft mit.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (2. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jürgen, wenn otto den richtigen kaese dabei hat  brauchst du die ankunftszeit nicht. Da kannst du den besuch schon stunden vor der ankunft riechen.

Gruss aus Stuttgart 
Olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, wenn otto den richtigen kaese dabei hat brauchst du die ankunftszeit nicht. Da kannst du den besuch schon stunden vor der ankunft riechen.
> 
> Gruss aus Stuttgart
> Olav


 

Hallo Olav,#h

Otto ist gut angekommen.  Mit der Geruchsprognose hattest du Recht. Aber es war nicht der Käse, sondern seine Füsse.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Olav, bin nur eine minute aus dem raum, schon schreibt jürgen die wahrheit - so ist es halt im anglerboard - postings von angler zu angler. Du weist doch, angler sterben nie, die riechen nur so.
gruß otto


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (3. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

ja otto die wahrheit kommt immer an´s licht. 
denke dran in dü-dorf geht nicht immer so´n wind wie in hvidesande also lass die schuhe an. 
viel spass euch beiden.


----------



## keilerkopf (4. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,moin Leute.
Gestern angekommen zur Hvide Sande-Premiere.
Heute erstmal in die langen Gesichter der Heringsangler geschaut und dann am Forellenweiher selbst eins gemacht... 
Mal kieken,ob sich der eine oder andere Silberling noch blicken laesst hier znd ob der teich bezwungen werden kann. 
Danke nochmal an die Boardies,die meine Fragen zur Vorbereitung beantwortet hatten.
Gruesse
keilerkopf


----------



## LAC (6. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Olav-aus zuff

Hallo olav, 
seitdem ich aufgenommen wurde unter den wahrsagern (anglerboard) und darunter einen medizinmann (torsten) als freund habe - bekomme ich von ihm angerührte tinkturen die meine eigenen düfte total überdecken - förmlich vernichten.
Diese tinkturen vom medizinmann haben mich veredelt - den menschlichen käsegeruch kenne ich nicht mehr - ich besitze jetzt einen bibergeilen süßen, animalischen geruch - man nimmt mich nicht mehr wahr - stinke einfach nach fisch.  Ich habe mich über jahrzehnte eingereiht und gehöre nun zum stamm. - der angler.|supergri|supergri
Schade, dass du noch keinen pc besitzt, der dir meine duftnote  unterbreitet, dann würdes du denken du sitzt vor einer vergammelten ölsardinen dose,|supergri da ich nicht mehr so frisch bin.
Nun kennt nicht jeder hs angler diesen geruch - damit sich jeder den genuß vorstellen kann - alte innereien vom hering,  die muss jeder hs angler kennen.
Gut, dass die wörter hier im anglerboard noch keine duftnoten verteilen, dann würde es den totalen zusammenbruch geben. 
Mir genügen die wörter schon ohne duftnoten  - denn oft kreuselt sich bei mir die nase, wenn ich die postings lese. 

Gruß


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (6. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Lieber otto,
wer in hvide sande war der weiss in der tat wie die innereien von heringen riechen. Der geruch bleibt einem in erinnerung für ein leben lang. Er weckt den anglerinstinkt. Man bekommt lust auf "meer", fisch, wind und wasser. So wird man süchtig und kann nicht anders. Man kehrt an den ort der tat zurück. So wie die vielen Hvide sande freunde hier . Das hält hvide sande am leben und auch diesen tread.
Ich komme wieder
olav


----------



## LAC (7. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Lieber otto,
> wer in hvide sande war der weiss in der tat wie die innereien von heringen riechen. Der geruch bleibt einem in erinnerung für ein leben lang. Er weckt den anglerinstinkt. Man bekommt lust auf "meer", fisch, wind und wasser. So wird man süchtig und kann nicht anders. Man kehrt an den ort der tat zurück. So wie die vielen Hvide sande freunde hier . Das hält hvide sande am leben und auch diesen tread.
> Ich komme wieder
> olav



Olav, du hast es voll erkannt und ich stimme dir zu. Die sucht ist bei einigen hs anglern so fortgeschritten, dass sie früher kommen als die heringe in hvide sande eintreffen und förmlich auf die silberlinge warten. 
Es muss ein gewaltiges gefühl sein, wenn man den ganzen urlaub auf die silberlinge wartet und zuhause im anglerboard dann erfährt, dass die ersten die mole in hs erreicht haben, jedoch kaum zu landen sind, da die geliebten seehunde sie vom paternoster zupfen. 
Da freut man sich dann, |supergri dass einem dieses nicht passiert ist.
Hoch soll er leben, der hering - nicht ganz so hoch, sonst kommen die raubmöwen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Da freut man sich dann, |supergri Gruß[/QUOTE]


Otto,

du bist so lustig.:m
Hast du schon den Barack Palinka (nein,nicht den Obama)
probiert? 
Gruß an Inge.


----------



## LAC (8. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Da freut man sich dann, |supergri Gruß


 

Otto,

du bist so lustig.:m
Hast du schon den Barack Palinka (nein,nicht den Obama)
probiert? 
Gruß an Inge.[/QUOTE]

Juergen, du kennst mich doch, oft haben meine woerter bzw. saetze mehrere bedeutungen - das stinkt einigen.
Nein, ich habe noch nicht ein glas barack palinka getrunken und aus der hand einen geraeucherten hering gegessen. Jedoch habe ich heute morgen im hotel in budapest, einen ungarischen geraeucherten kaese gegessen - lecker, lecker solch ein ungarischer pustakaese, der hatte es in sich und ich hatte nicht nur stinkefinger. Da habe ich sofort an euch beiden gedacht, da zaehlt olaf zu. 
Innerlich habe ich foermlich ein zeichen bekommen und mein koerper hat den edlen geruch sofort gespeichert und er ist momentan dabei ihn zu veredelt, damit ich euch beiden beim naechsten besuch mal richtig zeigen kann. Die wirkung ist gewaltig und endet im kaeserausch. Das stinkt ganz schoen,
Gruss


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

mensch otto, 
pass auf dass du nicht die heringe vertreibst wenn du mit der geruchskulisse nach hvidesande zurück kommst. 
gruss olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> mensch otto,
> pass auf dass du nicht die heringe vertreibst wenn du mit der geruchskulisse nach hvidesande zurück kommst.
> gruss olav


 

Olav,#h

bis er zu Fuss wieder in HS ist, ist der Mief doch längst verflogen.:m
In den Flieger lassen sie ihn bestimmt nicht rein.#d


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

oha, wenn er zu fuss geht kommt er dann in stuttgart vorbei?
hhhm zur not muss er auf den balkon!
also sobald ich ihn rieche sag ich dir bescheid da kommste auch vorbei und wir machen stuttgart unsicher.
mit oder ohne duft.
olav


----------



## LAC (9. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Olav und Jürgen,
ihr könnt eure vorstellungen freien lauf lassen und alles posten was ihr wollt - das gefällt mir. Ist wohl nichts los in hvide sande, im fernsehen bzw. hier im thread, äätsch ich bin inzwischen zurück und im flieger habe ich sie alle ausgetrickst - bin reingekommen, dann habe ich zugeschlagen und ein weg gefunden, dass sich der räucherduft im flieger schön verteilt. Die fluggäste genossen es in vollen zügen - es roch ungarisch streng!
Alle kamen voll in dem genuss, ohne aufpreis durften die fluggäste sogar 2 std länger im flugzeug bleiben, bis man die geruchsknospen durch spürhunde lokalisiert hatte. Ich habe in der zeit geschlafen - als ich wach wurde, wurde mir berichtet, dass der pilot und seine stuardessen an den unterschiedlichsten stellen an den uniformen mit käsescheiben bestückt waren. Als man mir dieses berichtete, sagt ich:  unvorstellbar, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein.  doch, doch sagten sie.


----------



## blue1887 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Olav und Jürgen,
> ihr könnt eure vorstellungen freien lauf lassen und alles posten was ihr wollt - das gefällt mir. Ist wohl nichts los in hvide sande, im fernsehen bzw. hier im thread, äätsch ich bin inzwischen zurück und im flieger habe ich sie alle ausgetrickst - bin reingekommen, dann habe ich zugeschlagen und ein weg gefunden, dass sich der räucherduft im flieger schön verteilt. Die fluggäste genossen es in vollen zügen - es roch ungarisch streng!
> Alle kamen voll in dem genuss, ohne aufpreis durften die fluggäste sogar 2 std länger im flugzeug bleiben, bis man die geruchsknospen durch spürhunde lokalisiert hatte. Ich habe in der zeit geschlafen - als ich wach wurde, wurde mir berichtet, dass der pilot und seine stuardessen an den unterschiedlichsten stellen an den uniformen mit käsescheiben bestückt waren. Als man mir dieses berichtete, sagt ich:  unvorstellbar, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein.  doch, doch sagten sie.


:mnix los mit Fisch zur Zeit was,aber das lesen hier macht trotzdem Spass....Petri Heil


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



blue1887 schrieb:


> :mnix los mit Fisch zur Zeit was,aber das lesen hier macht trotzdem Spass....Petri Heil


 

Olav und ich haben ja auch ein duldsames Opfer (Otto)
auserkoren.
Otto, danke dafür.:m


----------



## LAC (11. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Neuigkeiten aus dem norden - 
dass die bekannt fluggesellschaft SAS, preiswerte flüge angeboten hat, z.b. in den nordischen ländern, war bekannt, preiswerter konnte man diese länder nicht erreichen und einige angler hier aus dem board - die ich kenne - haben dieses genutzt - war super.
Jedoch munkelte man schon länger, dass die gesellschaft finanzielle probleme haben soll, jetzt steht sie vor dem konkurs. Wenn nicht in den nächsten tagen ein geldgeber gefunden wird, ist es das aus und die angler aus den nordischen ländern kommen nicht mehr zurück. Die politiker verstehen die welt nicht mehr und alle machen sich gedanken, wie SAS geholfen werden kann, damit die fliegerei nicht eingestellt wird.
Angler konnten sie gut nutzen, schnell mal nach norwegen flitzen und gewinn machen  da die 15 kg an fisch, laut ausfuhrbeschränkung (norwegen), man gut mitbringen konnte und für rute und unterhose war auch noch platz. |supergri 
Auf flüssigkeiten wird natürlich überall geachtet - gerade beim fliegen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Kleine Info zum Thema "Wolfsbarsch"
Hier im Thread war ja auch schon mal die Rede/Frage zu den Wolfsbarschen an der Westküste und im Raum HS.
Ganz aktuell gibt es hier http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/ny-dansk-rekord-for-havbars dazu eine Meldung von einem neuen dänischen Wolfsbarsch-Rekord mit 73 cm Länge und 4,73 Kg, gefangen am 22.10. ca 30 Km südlich von HS bei Børsmose Strand.
Ein fettes "Knaek og Braek" dem Fänger#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (12. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wow, was ein Brocken. Der Google Translator redet davon, dass der Fänger "seine Adresse mit Blutegeln geködert hat". Was sagen denn die dänisch sprechenden Boardies hier zum Köder?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (12. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wow, was ein Brocken. Der Google Translator redet davon, dass der Fänger "seine Adresse mit Blutegeln geködert hat". Was sagen denn die dänisch sprechenden Boardies hier zum Köder?
> Grüße,
> Michael



Michael, wirklich ein kapitaler brocken und gratulation dem fänger. 
Nun ist dieser wolfsbarsch ein zufallstreffer gewesen, da  dieser angler auf plattfische geangelt hat und als köder nimmt man für plattfische u.a. auch ringelwürmer.
Diese ringelwürmer werden in zwei klassen eingeteilt und darunter fallen auch egel - weit über 15.000 arten findet man weltweit.
Jetzt kann sich die redaktion aussuchen, ob sie einen regenwurm, einen wattwurm oder einen blutegel schreibt,  denn alle fallen darunter.
Wobei der blutegel als größten feind, den fisch hat.

Normal kauft man diese ringelwürmer, ob wattwurm, regenwurm usw. in angelgeschäfte. Ich kenne kein angelladen, der blutegel verkauft und ich glaube auch  nicht, dass er im stillen süßwasser d.h. verkrautete teiche nach blutegel gesucht hat. Außerdem ist es verboten, da sie unter schutz stehen. 
Aber er kann auch mit blutegel geangelt haben, da angler ja alles versuchen.
Der fangplatz ist nicht schlecht dort, da dort muschelbänke vorkommen und man kann ihn gut erreichen. 
Wobei im nördlichen bereich - richtung henne mölle - durch eine Deponie, das meerwasser verseucht ist - dort ist eine badeverbotszone. Man ist dabei die deponie abzutragen und der dreck wird in holland und deutschland gereinigt und kommt dann zurück nach dänemark - ein projekt was reichlich summen verschluckt. Ich habe dort reichlich tote tiere gefunden u.a. fischotter sowie kleine wale (schweinswale).
Also nicht schwimmen dort und nicht die hände ins wasser halten, dann lösen sie sich auf.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> Wobei im nördlichen bereich - richtung henne mölle - durch eine Deponie, das meerwasser verseucht ist - Ich habe dort reichlich tote tiere gefunden u.a. fischotter sowie kleine wale (schweinswale).
> Also nicht schwimmen dort und nicht die hände ins wasser halten, dann lösen sie sich auf.
> Gruß


 


Einfach den Fisch gut 3 Std. durchgaren.:m


----------



## LAC (12. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen, richtig - dann fällt er auch von den gräten |supergri
Wobei das beste ist, wenn man den fisch eine woche lang täglich im sonnenlicht dreht, erst dann entwickelt sich ein aroma, was einem tief bewegt. 
Es müssen jedoch genau sieben tage sein, nicht einen tag länger, dann kann es sein, dass er verschwunden ist - denn am siebten tag, ist er auferstanden und weggelaufen, da er tausend kleine weiße beinchen bekommen hat.

Jürgen, was ist heute nicht verseucht, selbst das luft holen macht krank - deshalb atme ich schon nicht mehr  - mir stockt der atem, wenn ich das alles hier so lese.   anglerboard macht halt gesund.
Der dreck der heute in der luft schwebt, hat früher ein landwirt als dünger verwendet - der kölner dom, wird langsam gefressen. 
Selbst das atmen im flugzeug ist gefährlich, wenn ich den käse verteile - jedenfalls atmet man dann ganz schön auf und bekommt keine luft mehr.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (17. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, ich danke dir für deine information /mail ! Unsere angler im hvide sande thread sollten es auch  wissen, denn die untersuchungen bzw. ergebnisse die der  fischereispezialist rod ramsel, vom ministerium aus dem u.s. staat  minnesota, festgestellt hat, sind recht interessant und wahr. Hier geht es um die fischart  hecht, der ja auch im ringköbing fjord vorkommt. Er ist zwar ein robuster fisch, jedoch unterliegt er beim catsch and release einen wahnsinnigen stress. Nun kennt jeder angler catsch and release, aber er hat falsche vorstellungen über die stressfaktoren der einzelnen fischarten und was mit dem fischen passiert, denn beim hecht, wie die untersuchungen festgestellt haben kommen etwas mehr als 10% nur durch. Kaum zu glauben, werden die angler jetzt sagen, aber das sind halt laienhafte gedanken, wo man mich jetzt mit buhhh beschimpft. 
Die wissenschaftlichen untersuchungen sprechen jedoch eine deutliche sprache.
http://www.asvkrevag.de/PDF%60s/Sterblichkeit%20zurueckgesetzter%20Hechte.pdf

Ich habe hier schon zig jahre wissenschaftliche untersuchungen aus GB vorliegen, da geht es um die fliegenfischerei bei forellen aus fließgewässern, da glaubt man als angler, man ist herr saubermann, aber auch die sind beim cath and release mit dem tode gekennzeichnet. 
So ist es nun mal, da kann sich kein angler sauber redern, obwohl er sicherlich dieses gerne möchte, dass der fisch sich wieder bekrabbelt und weiter lebt - das wäre schön für den fisch, aber auch für den angler :q  #:

Und den sinn des satzes, den kenne ich gut, wenn du dich für die fischfauna einsetzt: „tue es aufbauen und sie werden kommen“ mit sie sind in diesem fall  angler gemeint, aller geschicklichkeits- und erfahrungs-grade von nah und fern.

Und zum schluß einen tipp, damit das fangfoto, auch einen kapitalen fisch zeigt. Den hecht mit ausgestreckten arm mit der hand am schwanz fassen, der fischkopf ist nach unten gerichtet. Mit der hand, den fisch  2 x nach oben ziehen, dann streckt er sich und knackt die metermarke, wenn er nur 94 cm groß ist und ist dann erst reif für ein foto - und im dänischen würde man "kiste" sagen .
Das ist gemein was ich poste, aber es ist die wahrheit und so sieht es der experte rod ramsel.
Einen richtigen drill im fließgewässer vergleiche ich immer, als wenn mit dem auto, am abschleppseil (mit haken) ein mensch, einige runden über einen parkplatz gezogen wird, ist kein wiederhaken dran - hatte er glück, dann war es ein schonhaken. Dieses kennt man aus dem wilden westen, - durch filme bildlich bekannt - da wurden sie ohne haken hinterm pferd her gezogen. Danach konnten sie diereiheit genießen und nach hause gehen. Jeder sieht dieses natürlich anders und einige angler wissen genau was abläuft unter der wasseroberfläche, wenn ein fisch am haken hängt, dann strahlen ihre augen, sie entwickeln sich zu röngtenaugen und es kommen wahnsinnige interessante lateinische geschichten ans tageslicht, die ich als otto normalverbraucher kaum verstehe. 
Deshalb habe ich diesen einfachen vergleich vorgestellt - nichts wissenschaftliches - , damit jeder sich das bildlich vorstellen kann. Nun glauben einige ich bin ein gegner der angler, nein dieses bin ich nicht.  
Ich möchte nur kein fisch  fangen und ihn dann laufen lassen  nach dem motto - einer kommt durch - begleitet mit den worten, tschüß bis nächste woche.
Deshalb angle ich immer waidgerecht und genieße den fisch genussvoll zubereitet.

Petri heil


----------



## okram24 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Otto,
verdammt interessante Studie und sicher in weiten Teilen auf unsere Gewässer und Hechte übertragbar!
Die Überlebensrate von 10% konnte ich zwar so nicht rauslesen, aber welche und wie viele Faktoren einen Einfluß auf die Überlebensrate haben#c, da kommt man doch ins Grübeln;+, wie man den nächsten Fisch noch schonender händelt, wenn man ihn zurücksetzen will!#6

Gruß Marko


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hey Marko, Das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Aber wie viel du den Fisch noch schonender zurücksetzten gar nicht mehr angeln gehn??? Nein mal im ernst, ich glaub schon das das angeln(drillen) den Fisch mehr stresst, als die Verletzung durch den Haken. Ich habe mal irgent ein Video über Zanderangeln in Holland gesehen wo ein bekannter Angler sagt es er die Fische immer mit schwung wieder ins Wasser wirft, damit sie keinen schock bekommen. Diese Fische würden dann ja auch verenden und wenn die 10-20 Fische am tag fangen finde ich das echt erschreckend.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## okram24 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Jonas,

zum Beispiel der Hinweis, den Fisch am besten gar nicht aus dem Wasser heben.
Das funktioniert ja z.B. im Bellyboot sehr gut!

Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (22. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo Marko und Jonas,
schade das wir angler nicht den ganzen kampf sehen können beim cath & release,  leider geht uns da viel wissen verloren. z.b. was mit dem fischen passiert die zurück gesetzt werden. |supergri
Da würden so manche große augen bekommen und ihre angelmethoden ändern.

Nun bin ich ein alter knochen und betreibe nur die kochtopfangelei, d.h. die gefangenen fische landen bei mir im gefrierfach bzw. pfanne und setze nur fische zurück, die halt das mindestmaß nicht haben. 
Versuche natürlich dabei so behutsam mit den fischen umzugehen, damit sie weiterhin am leben bleiben - jedenfalls glaube ich es - das beruhigt und wenn dann solche studien vorliegen - da habe ich mehrere von - dann denkt jeder angler wie ich auch - er behandelt den fisch richtig.

Mit diesen modernen methoden jedoch, wie cath & release, wo man den fisch begrüßt und verabschiedet mit den worten "tschüss bis samstag" habe ich nichts mit am hut. Auch das wettkampfangeln - welches ja verboten ist, jedoch unter einem anderen namen trotzdem noch hier und da  durchgeführt wird, ist nicht mein fall - das läuft dann unter hegefischen und der sieger ist dann ein könig  der natur - weil er ja artenschutz betrieben hat.
Interessant ist jedoch, dass die gruppe der angler sich in den letzten jahrzehnten förmlich gespaltet hat, der eine will besser sein als der andere - alle wollen natürlich umweltschützer sein. 

Auf den kochtopfangler hacken alle rum, die cath & release angler, glauben sie würden die naturschützer sein und die fliegenfischer meinen sie sind die größten, da sie mit schonhaken angeln und den fisch einfach abschütteln können. |supergri   

Ich vergleiche dass immer wie im wilden westen, wenn man einen menschen am lasso hinter einem pferd hergezogen hat, nun ist das ein lasso, wenn da noch ein fleischerhaken mit oder ohne haken dran ist - stelle ich mir nach getaner arbeit den heimweg dieser jungs vor  - der ohne haken ist sicherlich abgefallen und gut nach hause gebracht worden |supergri - in einer kiste, über die anderen freuen sich die geier.

Nun haben wir die studie von den hechten gesehen bei den cath&release anglern. Ich habe eine vor jahren  bei der landesanstalt für fischerei  in den händen gehabt, wo man forellen untersucht hat, die mit der fliegenrute gefangen wurde, sie stammte aus england - die sah nicht anders aus, auch die forellen verendeten zum teil.

Das geht ja weiter z.b. beim hochseeangeln, wenn da ein dorsch aus einer beachtichen tiefe schnell gedrillt wird und an deck liegt, dann ärgert man sich, dass er das mindestmaaß nicht hat. Beim messen stellt man dann fest und wundert sich, dass beim fisch die zunge und die innereinen aus dem maul hängen. Nun darf der angler nicht denken, das hat er extra gemacht und wollte damit sagen "ätsch angler" weil ich so klein bin muss du mich zurück ins wasser werfen. Das stimmt nicht,auch stimmt nicht, wenn er den fisch zurück ins wasser geworfen wird, dass er noch lange lebt - weil er schnell weggeschwommen ist. Diese innereien werden nicht mehr zurück rutschen und ihre funktionen übernehmen. 
Ich könnte dran bleiben - will es aber nicht, da ich dann blut vergieße. Jedenfalls wollte ich mal ein huhn schlachten, ich habe es einfach den kopf abgehauen, da flatterte es und vor schreck habe ich es losgelassen.
Da ist das tier weggeflogen ohne kopf  - habe es überall gesucht und  nicht mehr gefunden.|supergri Dieses huhn muss heute noch leben |supergri  aber nur bei mir im kopf.

Gruß ihr beiden und angelt einfach weiter.


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wow, was ein Brocken. Der Google Translator redet davon, dass der Fänger "seine Adresse mit Blutegeln geködert hat". Was sagen denn die dänisch sprechenden Boardies hier zum Köder?
> Grüße,
> Michael



Moin Michael #h

Keine Bange, da spinnt Google mal wieder :q Sandigler ist einfach ein anderer Begriff für Seeringelwurm - ist wohl 'ne regionale Sache


----------



## Michael_05er (22. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Danke! Dann kann ich beim nächsten Urlaub auf wilde Experimente verzichten


----------



## LAC (22. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Danke! Dann kann ich beim nächsten Urlaub auf wilde Experimente verzichten



Die hälterung ist jedoch beim seeringelwurm etwas schwieriger als beim blutegel

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/22894256

Das einzige wilde dort an der nordsee, ist die strömung, die von nord nach süd geht sowie die gezeitenströmung.

Michael, die wolfsbarsche sind ja sehr neugierig, wir haben sie früher oft unter wasser beobachtet, sie kamen bis auf drei meter zu uns, bei der kleinsten bewegung jedoch, hauten sie ab. Kamen jedoch nach zwei minuten zurück und hatten keine angst mehr, sie kamen bis auf ein, zwei meter zu uns und schwammen um uns herum - das ganze hat sich natürlich unter wasser abgespielt und nicht in der nordsee sondern im mittelmeer.
Oft habe ich sie auch angelockt mit flossenschlagen auf der wasseroberfläche - das funktioniert. 
Sie werden ja auch mit kunstköder gefangen, die geräusche machen - mit blutegel habe ich das erste mal gelesen - aber normal bei google, das ist ja kein biologe.


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

#g Hallo Georg (goeddoek) alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünscht Wladi#g |laola:
|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #g Hallo Georg (goeddoek) alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünscht Wladi#g |laola:
> |schild-g|schild-g


 


Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.:m
Ein gutes Jahr dabei, und hoffentlich mal ein persönliches
Kennenlernen.|schild-g


----------



## LAC (25. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

#g Hallo Georg (goeddoek) alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünscht Wladi#g |laola:
|schild-g|schild-g[/QUOTE]

Hallo Georg, da schließe ich mich auch an!!!!!!!
Ich hoffe, wenn im nächsten jahr die heringe in hvide sande eintreffen, dass ich das geburtstagskind an der westküste mal sehe.

Liebe grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> #g Hallo Georg (goeddoek) alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünscht Wladi#g |laola:
> |schild-g|schild-g


 
Hallo Georg, da schließe ich mich auch an!!!!!!!
Ich hoffe, wenn im nächsten jahr die heringe in hvide sande eintreffen,* dass ich das geburtstagskind an der westküste mal sehe.*

Liebe grüße[/QUOTE]


Otto,#h

wäre eine schöne Sache. Aber ob er sich in das Zentrum
der Spinner traut? #c


----------



## LAC (25. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Jürgen
da liegst du gar nicht mal so falsch, denn ich glaube, dass außenstehende oft glauben, dass wir ein bischen spinnen. Dieses ist ja ok, so sind halt ihre vorstellungen und da müssen wir mit leben - ich schmunzele darüber.|supergri
Erst wenn diese vorstellungsbrüder uns richtig kennen lernen, stellen sie fest, dass ihre vorstellungen ganz schön daneben liegen und verstehen die welt nicht mehr, da sie die spinnerei kaum noch verstehen, wenn wir los legen und gas geben. 
Jedenfalls hält uns das jung.

Da zählt aber nicht georg zu - der kennt uns ein wenig, mit dem haben wir ja schon einige worte gewechselt.

Gruß du schwarze witwe -
wir spinnen weiter -zum glück sind unsere bisse nicht tödlich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> da liegst du gar nicht mal so falsch, denn ich glaube, dass außenstehende oft glauben, dass wir ein bischen spinnen. Da zählt aber nicht georg zu - der kennt uns ein wenig, mit dem haben wir ja schon einige worte gewechselt.
> 
> Gruß du schwarze witwe -
> wir spinnen weiter -zum glück sind unsere bisse nicht tödlich.


 

@ Otto,#h

wenn "der da oben" nichts dagegen hat, dann spinnen wir gemeinsam ab dem 20.4.2013 vor Ort.:m


----------



## LAC (25. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto,#h
> 
> wenn "der da oben" nichts dagegen hat, dann spinnen wir gemeinsam ab dem 20.4.2013 vor Ort.:m



20.04. - werde ich mir notieren. Vorher spinnen wir gemeinsam noch ein wenig in düsseldorf. Möchte mal wieder lachen und mir beim peter die maifische anschauen  
Jetzt werden einige bordies sicherlich unruhig und wollen den fangplatz wissen 
Hier ist er.
http://www.duesseldorf.de/aquazoo/forschung/maifisch.shtml

Gruß


----------



## goeddoek (26. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin Jungs #h

Herzlichen Dank für die lieben Geburtstagswünsche !

Spinnen ? Leute, wenn ihr mich kennenlernt, werdet ihr Euch wundern, wie "normal" ihr seid    

Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, werde ich nächstes Jahr natürlich mal Hvide Sande besuchen #h


----------



## Floschi (27. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@Georg: Alles Gute nachträglich!

@Otto: Altes Haus! Hast du noch ordentlich Pilze gefunden dieses Jahr? Wir sind wahrscheinlich im Juni wieder in der Gegend. Dann können wir ja mal ein paar Barsche verhaften!


----------



## LAC (27. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Floschi schrieb:


> @Georg: Alles Gute nachträglich!
> 
> @Otto: Altes Haus! Hast du noch ordentlich Pilze gefunden dieses Jahr? Wir sind wahrscheinlich im Juni wieder in der Gegend. Dann können wir ja mal ein paar Barsche verhaften!



Floschi, du langstielige holzkeule, reichlich,  kenne eine stelle, da konnte ich sie mit der sense ernten - dieses müsstes du aber wissen, dass ich mich ein wenig mit pilzen auskenne und dann und wann auf pilzjagd gehe. Habe im letzten jahr, das erste mal eine pilzart entdeckt, die ich hier in der gegend noch nicht gesehen habe - super geerntet in diesem jahr, 
Außerdem ziehe ich mir immer einen fliegenpilz rein, bevor ich ins anglerboard gehe, denn ohne diese psychotrope substanz(en)  halte ich es sonst nicht aus - ich kann dann mitreden, da ich immer dicke fische sehe.|supergri
Gruß 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychotrope_Substanz


----------



## Floschi (28. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Du meinst den Semmelstoppelpilz? War schon ne Menge an Pilzen, die wir bei unserer Regentour so abgegriffen haben! Die Natur in DK hat ja zum Glück nicht nur Fische zu bieten!

Rauchst du die Fliegenpilze oder braust du dir nen Tee? :q


----------



## LAC (28. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Floschi
richtig, es ist der semmel- stoppelpilz. Gut zu erkennen, da er stoppeln an der hutunterseite hat.
Hier eine Link:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semmel-Stoppelpilz
Nun  habe ich mich auch schlau gemacht, da in der literatur erwähnt wird, dass große exemplare bitter schmecken. Ich habe die ganzen pilze vorher gekocht und die brühe entsorgt und dann die pilze in butter geschmort - super kann ich nur sagen, keine bitterstoffe zu merken. Hinzu kommt, dass er kaum wurmanfällig ist.
 Betreffend deiner frage, die fliegenpilze esse ich roh - schon im wald nehme ich welche- wirken sagenhaft, oft breche ich die pilzsuche ab und gehe ans gewässer. Denn du kannst angeln wie eine weltmeister, da du die fische förmlich siehst z.b. sind alle bisse die ich dann habe lachsbisse auch wenn ich keinen landen konnte.  Tolles gefühl ist das, nur einmal konnte ich einen landen, war leider ein rotauge, egal - kämpfte jedoch wie ein lachs.
Bei mir ist dieses jedoch nur, wenn ich fliegenpilze gegesen habe. Nun frage ich mich oft, ob alle angler rohe fliegenpilze essen, weil sie mir oft ähnliche erlebnisse berichten. Ist das können oder sind sie im rausch und machen sich selbst was vor. 
Deswegen esse ich die pilze roh, bevor ich ins anglerboard gehe, damit ich mitreden kann. 

Ja unsere regentour war nicht schlecht - sollten wir wiederholen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Floschi
> richtig, es ist der semmel- stoppelpilz. Gut zu erkennen, da er stoppeln an der hutunterseite hat.
> Hier eine Link:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semmel-Stoppelpilz
> Nun habe ich mich auch schlau gemacht, da in der literatur erwähnt wird, dass große exemplare bitter schmecken. Ich habe die ganzen pilze vorher gekocht und die brühe entsorgt und dann die pilze in butter geschmort - super kann ich nur sagen, keine bitterstoffe zu merken. Hinzu kommt, dass er kaum wurmanfällig ist.
> ...


 

Otto,#h

damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Möglicherweise könnten Hirn-
anreger deinen Defi killen.:m


----------



## LAC (29. November 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Möglicherweise könnten Hirn-
> anreger deinen Defi killen.:m



Jürgen, ich habe einen ganz modernen und einige krankenhäuser d.h. die ärzte waren erstaunt, dass man mir solch ein gerät eingepflanzt hat. Es ist ein amerikanischer und man kann ihn über satellit einstellen. Leider sind einige krankenhäuser noch nicht so weit, da ihnen noch so manches fehlt.
Jürgen, als man mir ihn einpflanzte, habe ich den ärzten gesagt, ich wäre pilzsammler und segler, da sagte doch ein arzt zu mir, zufällig auch angler?  Ja lisperte ich leise vor mich hin. 
Dann müssen wir ihnen einen etwas größeren einbauen, damit wir sie orten können, sonst fallen sie noch mit dem gesicht ins wasser und ertrinken und wir können sie nicht finden.
Nun habe ich angst das hacker, bei mir etwas verändern durch einstellungen und ich auf einmal rückwärts laufe und wenn ich etwas schreiben will im anglerboard, ich meine finger nicht mehr bewegen kann. 
Dann habe ich mir einen virus gefangen, da haben die ärzte aber dran zu knacken. Sie verstehen dann die welt nicht mehr#q da keine medikamente helfen.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Otto wenn man sich überlegt wie oft in den usa die technik versagt, kann man nur zu dem schluss kommen: lieber noch nen pilz mehr essen bevor mal wieder der strom ausfällt.


----------



## LAC (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Olav, sollte der strom mal ausfallen, wird es still um mich herum  und in mir wächst das licht. Gut dass ich dieses nicht mehr sehen kann, wie andere dann im dunkeln stehen.
Habe heute glück gehabt und noch hornhechte gefunden. Es war ein hot spot - und zwar in in der dunkelsten ecke im gefrierschrank. Besitze also noch einen geschulten blick, wenn er jetzt noch scharf wird, dann spüren andere, dass bei mir ein lichtlein brennt.
Olaf, ich liebe diese wortspielerei - ich habe halt blaue augen, die ganz schön grün sind - bin halt ein kleiner schokoladenhai der es in sich hat.|supergri:m


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo nach HS, 

da ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal versucht habe, die Weihnachtsheringe zu verhaften, war ich ein intensiver Leser des HS-Forum. Ich war die letzte Oktoberwoche / erste Novemberwoche in HS. Das Herings-Geschirr hatte ich gleich im Auto gelassen. 
Bis dato habe ich noch nichts gelesen, das die Heringe da sind (abgesehen von diversen Einzelfängen). 
Habe ich das überlesen oder sind dieses Jahr die Heringe ausgeblieben?


----------



## LAC (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Friedfisch0185 schrieb:


> Hallo nach HS,
> 
> da ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal versucht habe, die Weihnachtsheringe zu verhaften, war ich ein intensiver Leser des HS-Forum. Ich war die letzte Oktoberwoche / erste Novemberwoche in HS. Das Herings-Geschirr hatte ich gleich im Auto gelassen.
> Bis dato habe ich noch nichts gelesen, das die Heringe da sind (abgesehen von diversen Einzelfängen).
> Habe ich das überlesen oder sind dieses Jahr die Heringe ausgeblieben?



Hallo Friedfisch,
als intensiver leser, bist du ja informiert, dass in diesem jahr die anglerboard angler, im herbst nicht so viel gefangen haben. Die heringen sind zwar nicht ganz verschwunden, jedoch lief es halt nicht so gut in den herbstferien, wie berichtet wurde und wie ein angler sich dieses gerne gewünschst hätte. Das wetter spielte ja in dieser zeit auch verrückt, sturm und regen, aber auch die bauarbeiten haben da reichlich mitgeredet und es war kein angenehmes angeln. Hinzu kommt, dass im herbst nicht die schulen an heringe d.h. stückzahlen nach hvide sande kommen, es ist ein anderer stamm, als die heringe die im frühling hvide sande aufsuchen. Hinzu kommt, dass die früher so geliebten seehunde, inzwischen die angler auch noch ärgern. Um die zehn seehunde schwimmen dort im wasser und ärgern förmlich die angler. Sie zupfen die die wenigen heringe die die angler am haken haben, förmlich vom haken und fressen sie
Es ist eine leichte jagd, da der seehund über seine barthaare, alles wahrnehmen kann, wo der fisch ist, wie groß der fisch ist wie schnell er schwimmt  - er taucht nur sein köpfechen unter wasser |supergri das genügt - der angler kann gar nicht so schnell drehen, als der seehund schwimmen kann.
Es ist ein herrliches naturschauspiel, dieses zu beobachten.

Heringe konnte man - so habe ich es erlebt - in den letzten jahren noch im dezember angeln, jedoch nicht in den stückzahlen wie im frühjahr.
Nun bin ich nicht bescheuert, dass ich mich für zehn heringe bei minus 4 grad bei sturm und regen oder schnee an der schleuse stelle, damit ich einige heringe bekomme. Noch habe ich keinen fisch im kopf, deshalb kann ich nicht mitreden, wie es momentan aussieht, d.h. ob man sich seine sylvester-heringe angeln kann. Ich sage ja, man muss nur lange genug angeln. |supergri Sollte es nicht funktionieren, sollte man den platz wechseln bevor man eingefroren ist z.b. hier läuft immer was.
http://www.hvidesanderogeri.dk/


----------



## ORKA1977 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusamen,
am 11.Mai 2013 gehts los. 1 Woche HS 24 Stunden angeln pro Tag.Schlafen ist Nebensache.
Mfg.Orka:vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hallo zusamen,
> am 11.Mai 2013 gehts los. 1 Woche HS 24 Stunden angeln pro Tag.Schlafen ist Nebensache.
> Mfg.Orka:vik:



ey kannst mich dann ja aus harsefeld abholen hahahha

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hallo zusamen,
> am 11.Mai 2013 gehts los.* 1 Woche HS 24 Stunden angeln pro Tag.Schlafen ist Nebensache.*
> Mfg.Orka:vik:


 

So verstört möchte ich auch mal sein.


----------



## AAlfänger (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Den Weg könnt ihr Euch sparen,wir sind eine Woche vorher in Nr.Lyngvig und werden nit 5 Leuten alles in Hvide Sande wegfangen!
Aber es gibt ja in Hvide Sande noch prima Fischläden!
:vik:#h|rolleyes

Ich will aber nicht zuviel Unken, nachher sind wir selber tapfere Schneiderlein. Ich wünsch euch und uns auf jedenfall gute Fänge und eine erholsame Woche.

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## ORKA1977 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> So verstört möchte ich auch mal sein.


Jemand der so selten zum angeln nach HS fährt wie ich ,denkt dann natürlich nur an daß eine* "ANGELN"*.
Mit versört wie Du es schreibst hat das Gewiss wenig zu tun.
*Beleidigungen jeglicher Art sind in keinem Forum erwünscht.*
Immer aufpassen was man in die Tastatur tippt.
Orka


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Jemand der so selten zum angeln nach HS fährt wie ich ,denkt dann natürlich nur an daß eine* "ANGELN"*.
> Mit versört wie Du es schreibst hat das Gewiss wenig zu tun.
> *Beleidigungen jeglicher Art sind in keinem Forum erwünscht.*
> Immer aufpassen was man in die Tastatur tippt.
> Orka


 

Möglicherweise hast Du den Smilie nicht wahrgenommen.
Eine Beleidigung war bestimmt nicht im Spiel.:m


----------



## ORKA1977 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Alles Gut hab den Smily entdeckt.
Mfg.Orka


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Alles Gut hab den Smily entdeckt.
> Mfg.Orka


 

Siehste, bin gar nicht so böse wie es scheint.:m


----------



## LAC (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
das ist ja der hammer, was ich lese, das gefällt mir! 
Was nicht alle passiert in der zeit, wo ich nicht da war. 
Jetzt wird das *24-Stunden-Rennen von Le Mans *übertrumpft.
Im mai startet jetzt dass *24 Std Rennen von Hvide Sande*  - 7 tage lang ohne zu schlafen - diese sportart, sprengt alle grenzen, denn das können nur profis überstehen, die voll im saft stehen. Ich wusste, dass unter den anglern kraftige jungs sind - stark wie ein orka. 
Nun frage ich mich welcher saft ist es, denn wie ich gehört habe will man  sich bemühen, den dänischen radsport-teamchef und tour de france sieger Bjarne Riis einladen. Er soll dann die doping kontrollen durchführen, damit keiner strubbelig durch die gegend fährt und später noch in einem anderen ferienhaus eine runde schläft. 
Anmeldungen für dieses 24 std rennen, kann ich weiter leiten - sollten sich über 30 sportler melden, hole ich das fernsehen.|supergri|supergri:vik:


----------



## ORKA1977 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Erklärung zum Saft :
-Den Saft kriegst Du nicht überall.
-Der Saft wird aus einer Steinfrucht mit dem Namen " Rubiaceae"
 gewonnen.
- Der Saft hat den Ursprung im Westen Äthiopiens.
- Der Saft wird am meisten von den Finnen dann Norwegegern    
  gefolgt von den Schweden konsumiert.
- Der Saft wird mit Pulver von  Rubiaceae und einem Filter und 
  heißen Wasser hergestellt.
- Der Saft nennt sich auf Finnisch "Kahvi"
Mfg.Orka


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Erklärung zum Saft :
> -Den Saft kriegst Du nicht überall.
> -Der Saft wird aus einer Steinfrucht mit dem Namen " Rubiaceae"
> gewonnen.
> ...


 


Gut gebrüllt,Löwe.#6


----------



## ORKA1977 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

|laola:


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

|bla: *Krap-familien (Rubiaceae)* er en artsrig familie med størst udbredelse i troperne og subtroperne. De fælles træk er: Firkantede stængler, kransstillede blade og regelmæssige, 4-tallige blomster.

Die Pflanzenfamilie der *Rötegewächse* (Rubiaceae), auch *Krappgewächse* oder *Kaffeegewächse* genannt, gehört zur Ordnung der Enzianartigen (Gentianales). Mit 626 bis 660 Gattungen und 11.150 bis 13.150 Arten gehört sie zu den fünf artenreichsten Familien der Bedecktsamigen Pflanzen (Magnoliopsida). Vom Menschen werden viele Arten auf vielfältige Weise genutzt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: *Krap-familien (Rubiaceae)* er en artsrig familie med størst udbredelse i troperne og subtroperne. De fælles træk er: Firkantede stængler, kransstillede blade og regelmæssige, 4-tallige blomster.
> 
> Die Pflanzenfamilie der *Rötegewächse* (Rubiaceae), auch *Krappgewächse* oder *Kaffeegewächse* genannt, gehört zur Ordnung der Enzianartigen (Gentianales). Mit 626 bis 660 Gattungen und 11.150 bis 13.150 Arten gehört sie zu den fünf artenreichsten Familien der Bedecktsamigen Pflanzen (Magnoliopsida). Vom Menschen werden viele Arten auf vielfältige Weise genutzt.


 


Hallo Vladi,#h

und ich dachte immer, du wärst auf Pflaumenabfallprodukte
spezialisiert. |supergri


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Orka, 
der saft ist nicht schlecht, nun hat uns prof. vladi belehrt, er teilt uns mit, dass diese pflanzenfamilie über 11.000 arten hat, wer kann die schon unterscheiden ?
Es ist ja bekannt, dasss in dieses  nordischen sowie östlichen länder reichlich schnapsbrennereien zuhause sind - ein großteil arbeitet nach großvaters rezept, hausgemacht unter der bettdecke, sie pflücken reichlich von den pflanzen und betreiben es als hobby, wie die 24 std. sportart in hvide sande. 
Wobei eine gefahr bei diesen vielen plazenarten besteht - sie werden oft zu doll ausgesaugt, da man zu gierig ist, dieses soll auf die augen schlagen. Oft habe ich mir in hvide sande gedanken gemacht über angler aus diesen ländern, ob sie wohl ein augenleiden haben, da sie die fische nicht mehr zählen können.  

Sollte dieses vom schnaps kommen, läuft nichts in hvide sande, disqualifikation wegen doping,  denn blinde werden nicht zugelassen beim 24 std. rennen.
Du solltest vorher den inhalt der flasche testen lassen, ob er nicht auf die augen schlägt, sonst fällst du noch ins wasser an der schleuse.
Solltest du angst haben, wenn du den test selbst durchführen willst, dann ist es besser, die flaschen einfach bei uns abzugeben, wir haben 1/2 ltr. testgläser und entsorgen sie fachgerecht. #g


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Moin,

Endlich ist hier wieder leben drin.


24stunden Angeln 7tage lange, ich dachte ich bin schon bekloppt:q. Aber das Top ja alles, das muss man erst mal bringen. Mein Respekt haste ich werd ende April und im Herbst noch mal ein paar stunden in Hvide sande verbringen vorraussichtlich. 

@Otto testen kann man auch in kleine mengen aber nicht in 1/2liter bechern, das ist schon vernichtung keine tests mehr. Und ich weiss wo von ich spreche.:q

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Orka,
> der saft ist nicht schlecht, nun hat uns prof. vladi belehrt, er teilt uns mit, dass diese pflanzenfamilie über 11.000 arten hat, wer kann die schon unterscheiden ?
> Es ist ja bekannt, dasss in dieses nordischen sowie östlichen länder reichlich schnapsbrennereien zuhause sind - ein großteil arbeitet nach großvaters rezept, hausgemacht unter der bettdecke, sie pflücken reichlich von den pflanzen und betreiben es als hobby, wie die 24 std. sportart in hvide sande.
> Wobei eine gefahr bei diesen vielen plazenarten besteht - sie werden oft zu doll ausgesaugt, da man zu gierig ist, dieses soll auf die augen schlagen. Oft habe ich mir in hvide sande gedanken gemacht über angler aus diesen ländern, ob sie wohl ein augenleiden haben, da sie die fische nicht mehr zählen können.
> ...


 


Mensch Otto,#h

du bist ja ein echter Vielosoff.:m


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Vladi,#h
> 
> und ich dachte immer, du wärst auf Pflaumenabfallprodukte
> spezialisiert. |supergri


 

#hHallo Jürgen, nicht nur Pflaumenabfallprodukte sondern ; Birnen, Apfel.Trauben, Aprikosen und noch einige (alles was lustig und Blind macht). #g

Gruß
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #hHallo Jürgen, nicht nur Pflaumenabfallprodukte sondern ; Birnen, Apfel.Trauben, Aprikosen und noch einige (alles was lustig und Blind macht). #g
> 
> Gruß
> Vladi


 


Vladi,#h

du mein Bruder im (Wein) Geiste.:m


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mensch Otto,#h
> 
> du bist ja ein echter Vielosoff.:m



Jürgen, ich bin kein vielosoff - darf kein alkohol trinken, da habe ich meine blinden für, die nennen sich viel-oh-soff - können nicht mehr schreiben und wenn sie sprechen, wird es hochdeutsch in abstrakter form, versteht man nicht - ist halt hausgemachte lyrik. Das sind reine viel- oh - soffen, die sind so fortgeschritten, dass sie sich selbst nicht mehr verstehen - so modern sind sie.:q

@ carpfreak 1990
Jonas, ich bin auch gierig, denn mit den 1/2 ltr.  gläsern schaffe ich mir eine sammlung an, damit ich die angler glücklich  machen kann.


@ Angelprofesor
Vladi, ich wundere mich, dass du dich als kapitän auf einem forschungsschiff welches im nordmeer unterwegs war, so gut auskennst. Die aufgelisteten sorten kommen dort nicht vor, oder hattet ihr einen garten auf dem schiff - für  forschungszwecke.  Haben denn deine jungs außerhalb der drei meilen zone unter deck mit dem fallobst wissenschaftliche untersuchungen durchgeführt - immer wieder und immer wieder, bis sie gefunden hatten, was sie suchten und zu dir kamen und sagten: Živjeli kapetan, to je dobar pad ! :q

(Vladi, geh mal auf skype -  brauche die adresse von deiner blumenkünstlerin) wegen einer ausstellung 2014 "nur für mich" europäische outsider art.)


----------



## Angelprofesor (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Angelprofesor
Vladi, ich wundere mich, dass du dich als kapitän auf einem forschungsschiff welches im nordmeer unterwegs war, so gut auskennst. Die aufgelisteten sorten kommen dort nicht vor, oder hattet ihr einen garten auf dem schiff - für forschungszwecke. Haben denn deine jungs außerhalb der drei meilen zone unter deck mit dem fallobst wissenschaftliche untersuchungen durchgeführt - immer wieder und immer wieder, bis sie gefunden hatten, was sie suchten und zu dir kamen und sagten: Živjeli kapetan, to je dobar pad ! :q

(Vladi, geh mal auf skype - brauche die adresse von deiner blumenkünstlerin) wegen einer ausstellung 2014 "nur für mich" europäische outsider art.)[/QUOTE]

#h Hallo Otto,
auf dem Schiff haben wir keine Untersuchungen mit Fallobst durchgeführt, ich bin bei meine Tante in einem Dorf großgeworden und kenne die tugenden wie man aus Obst Schnaps macht.
Die Adresse werde ich dir per E-Mail zukommen lassen.

Gruß,
Vladi


----------



## LAC (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

#h Hallo Otto,
auf dem Schiff haben wir keine Untersuchungen mit Fallobst durchgeführt, ich bin bei meine Tante in einem Dorf großgeworden und kenne die tugenden wie man aus Obst Schnaps macht.
Die Adresse werde ich dir per E-Mail zukommen lassen.

Gruß,
Vladi[/QUOTE]

Vladi, ich kenne ja die ehemalige jugoslawische küste um zadar, wie meine westentasche, jeden stein, jedenfals unter wasser - ohne alkohol. 
Vom novigrader hafen starten wir immer, jedoch in novigrad musste ich diese harten getränke immer trinken, in fast jedem haus wurden sie hergestellt. Wir waren dort mehrere wochen über zig jahre. Wenn ich nach hause fahren wollte , wurde ich in jedem haus reingerufen und musste einen abschiedsgetränk mit ihnen trinken, oft war ich noch zwei tage länger da, weil ich in der mitte des dorfes schon nicht mehr auto fahren konnte.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, da wir ja im hvide sande thread sind, wo auch das heringsfestival durchgeführt wird und eine miss wahl stattfindet, dass ich in novigrad die miss yugoslavia getroffen habe - oft habe ich mit ihr solch ein scharfen schluck getrunken, die sah natürlich anders aus, als miss hering von hvide sande in neoprenhose und schuppenflechte.
Sie war so nett, dass ich sie mal für ein paar tage mit nach london genommen habe. 
Zurück zum angeln im meer, dort konnte man  im novigradsko kanal dicke conger fangen und auch goldbrassen. Kleiner Tipp: das boot darf sich nicht bewegen, also driften, wer vom boot aus angeln will, sollte immer mit zwei anker arbeiten, erst dann hat man gute erfolg wenn´s um die leckeren goldbrassen geht. Jedenfals in den 70ger jahren. Das hat sich nicht geändert - außer, dass sie vielleicht nicht mehr da sind. Sie wird dort orada genannt und ist leicht zu erkennen, da sie von auge zu auge einen gelben streifen hat. 

laku noć


----------



## ORKA1977 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Hi LAC,
 "Kahvi" ist das finnische Wort für "K A F F E E".
Nicht Schnaps aus der Kaffeeplanze. Mann Mannn Mannnnn.#q
Mfg.


----------



## anschmu (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

#v Moin ,Ihr Viel-oh-soffen ! Nach diesen hochgeistigen Ergüssen fange ich im Mai wieder an zu " soffen " ! Damit ich das elend des  "Nichtsfangen" , am Teich oder im Hafen ertragen kann !|muahah:


----------



## LAC (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

@ Orka, 
da kann mal doch mal sehen, wie dumm ich bin, erst durch deine information habe ich es erkannt, dabei ist es so leicht, selbt im serbischen wird es kava oder im türkischen kahva geschrieben und im russischen schreibt man es  кофе, da lese ich auch noch ein köppchen kaffeee raus. |supergri
Normal wird aber kaffee in den nordischen ländern in der wärmfläsche gehalten damit sie keine kalten finger bekommen, da läuft halt alles etwas anders und ab einer bestimmten urzeit können sie kein schnaps mehr kaufen. Normal hältern sie diesen in reservekanister von fahrzeugen, jedenfalls haben da früher die deutschen angler in den nordischen ländern, die ferienhäuser mit bezahlt. 
Mir ist dieses aber auch egal ob kaffee oder schnaps getrunken wird, in beiden getränken sind psychoaktive stoffe enthalten, die den menschen anregen, so anregen, dass es jährlich in finnland ca 20.000 fälle von trunkenheit am steuer gibt, ist aber nomal in einem land wo ab 12 jahren schon gesoffen wird bis zum umfallen, finnland ist ein land wo am meisten alkohol getrunken wird, durchschnittlich 9-11 l reinen alkohol pro kopf  und jahr. Das ist ja nicht viel |supergri da jeder trinkt |supergri|supergri und entspricht 600 flaschen bier oder 44 flaschen koskenkorva.
Ich glaube, dass man im volksmund zu alkohol dort oben im nordosten, finnischer kaffee sagt - geschrieben wird es wie du es gepostet hast -  Kahvi.
Orka, habe gerade mal gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass über den finnischen Kaffee sogar eine forum zu finden ist.
Der kaffee soll ja ganz besonders sein - aber kommt der denn aus Finnland? Jedenfalls wird er grob gemahlen und das wasser in finnland soll säuerlich sein - nun muss man fragen ob dieser säuerliche geschmack des wassers von den ausscheidungen der finnen kommt, da die so viel trinken,|supergri oder ob es  noch alten auswirkungen sind, die ja bekannt sind, denn der saure regen hat den boden und die gewässer förmlich tot gemacht. 
Ein säuerlicher geschmack - das kann eine zitrone sein, aber auch wenn man als kind sich verschluckt hat oder beim schreiben im anglerbord und ein kleines oder großes bäuerchen macht - da kann ich eine tipp geben, sie müssen sich beim trinken die nase zuhalten, dann schmecken sie es nicht mehr und glauben sie sind in den warmen kaffeeländern.
Durch das ganze schreiben über kaffee, bin ich schon süchtig geworden und lutsche schon kaffeebohnen, damit ich den geschmack aus dem hals bekomme.
Orka, wusstes du, dass die finnen sogar einen gott haben - sie nennen ihn "pelto-pekka" er sorgt dafür, dass alles bestens läuft, denn es ist ihr gott des bieres und der trunkenheit.


@ anschmu
da gebe ich dir recht - man kann beim angeln zum "viel-oh-soff" werden.
Wenn ich ans gewässer gehe, habe ich kaum goße ansprüche - ein stichling, würde mich glücklich machen - werde jedoch verrückt, wenn ich ein rotauge lande. Und da ich ein bischen durchgeknallt bin, da ich kaum was fange, bin ich ein "viel-oh-soff" geworden und lutsche  inzwischen kaffeebohnen, - natürlich auf finnischer art.
Da fällt mir gerade ein, als ich art geschrieben habe, dass in finnland jedes jahr eine großer kunst (art) fest  stattfindet - ich glaube es ist im august. Nach den berichten der medien, soll es das größte sauffest des landes sein. Das muss ja toll sein, dass ist wie beim angeln, wenn die ein bild betrachten, sehen die sofort ein ganzen museum voll mit bildern. Das ist wie bei den anglern, die sehen und berichten auch nur über volle eimer  - fragt sich nur was mit voll gemeint ist.|supergri|supergri ich wünsche ihnen jedenfalls keinen finnischen kaffee, der ist säuerlich. :#2:


----------



## okram24 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Ich wünsche allen HS-Fan´s einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2013!
Vielleicht sieht man sich im nächsten Jahr mal wieder in HS!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*



okram24 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen HS-Fan´s einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2013!
> Vielleicht sieht man sich im nächsten Jahr mal wieder in HS!



dito wünsche ich auch allen.

mfg


----------



## jottweebee (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

*2013 !*


----------



## ralle (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2012*

Wie gewünscht wird der 2012er geschlossen !


----------

